# Gucci chat thread! (Round 2!!!)



## Sunshine

Continue!!!


----------



## brittnyf

Does anyone know what the style/model number for the black guccissima medium pelham bag should be? (with the double braided straps) I am looking at purchasing and need the correct numbers so I can double check the hang tag. They have provided receipt too if that helps do anything? Please help!


----------



## lorihmatthews

*Suzzeee*, PM me if you're going to the Vacaville outlet on Memorial Day!* dusty paws* and I will be there. I saw that you posted all the loot they got in -- I am thrilled! Yessica said they didn't have anything good but I guess that just changed!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine said:


> Continue!!!



Thank you


----------



## Suzzeee

lorihmatthews said:


> *Suzzeee*, PM me if you're going to the Vacaville outlet on Memorial Day!* dusty paws* and I will be there. I saw that you posted all the loot they got in -- I am thrilled! Yessica said they didn't have anything good but I guess that just changed!



Hey Lori - I'm running up quickly tomorrow - don't think I'll have time for lunch as I promised DH I'd go to the movies with him and I've sort of been doing stuff with my friends the last couple of days  I'll PM you.

FYI - Yessie just told me that the new stuff I posted is for pre-sale and can be picked up on June 1st.


----------



## brittnyf

Does anyone know what the black sewn in cloth tag is for? Mine has numbers and bar code looking thing with GUCCI in white letters on a black cloth tag? I am NOT referring to the hang tag with seriel number. Its inside a Pelham Medium Braided double strap bag. Does this mean its fake? Help!


----------



## ang2383

wow on to chat thread #2!  hope everyone's having a great memorial day wkend!


----------



## hn_tee

Hi ladies, I've been searching high & low for this bag at my local Gucci stores but it is sold out everywhere. I do not know the serial number for it. I saw the larger size before and shud hv bought it when i had the chance. It is without the long strap though. Anybody can help?! 

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/421/2285/0442122850222/0442122850222R_300x400.jpg
It is the exact same colour except its the bigger size and is without the shoulder strap. This pic is taken from Saks website.


----------



## hn_tee

By the way, I'm in Singapore & would love to buy the Gucci bag which is found in the USA Gucci sale stores. I'd appreciate it if anyone can assist me to purchase it and ship to me.


----------



## ang2383

hn_tee said:


> By the way, I'm in Singapore & would love to buy the Gucci bag which is found in the USA Gucci sale stores. I'd appreciate it if anyone can assist me to purchase it and ship to me.



we're not allowed to do that. your best bet is to call US Gucci boutiques or Saks itself and ask them to ship it to you.  I'm not sure if they ship internationally though... maybe someone here knows?


----------



## papertiger

hn_tee said:


> By the way, I'm in Singapore & would love to  buy the Gucci bag which is found in the USA Gucci sale stores. I'd  appreciate it if anyone can assist me to purchase it and ship to me.





ang2383 said:


> we're not allowed to do that. your best bet is to call US Gucci boutiques or Saks itself and ask them to ship it to you.  I'm not sure if they ship internationally though... maybe someone here knows?



*hn_tee*, Saks do ship internationally and singapore is one of the places they ship to .


----------



## hn_tee

Hi Papertiger, I know that Saks ships internationally but they do not have the bigger boston that I'm looking for.

Ang2383, thanks will call the US outlet that may have what I want.


----------



## gucci addiction

Hi Ladies, 

I was wondering how I can get the prices on the bags posted in the outlet deals section. I tried to hover over the pics but I must've been doing something wrong because no prices showed up. Help anyone?...thnx


----------



## lsdoss

Hello ladies, 

If anyone come across the techno tag boston bag with the neoprene material in cement/gray color, please let me know. When i called Yessica in Yacaville they were already sold out.


----------



## lorihmatthews

brittnyf said:


> Does anyone know what the black sewn in cloth tag is for? Mine has numbers and bar code looking thing with GUCCI in white letters on a black cloth tag? I am NOT referring to the hang tag with seriel number. Its inside a Pelham Medium Braided double strap bag. Does this mean its fake? Help!



No, it's not fake. My hearts Boston has the same thing. I don't know why it's there, but don't worry.


----------



## smalls

hey ladies!  I hope everyone had a nice memorial day weekend.  Did anyone order any new goodies from the outlets?  They have so many nice new things.  I haven't ordered anything.


----------



## Suzzeee

gucci addiction said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering how I can get the prices on the bags posted in the outlet deals section. I tried to hover over the pics but I must've been doing something wrong because no prices showed up. Help anyone?...thnx



When you hover over each pic a line of text should come up - you might have to wait a few seconds depending on your computer's speed -- I didn't have time to rename all of these so you have to look carefully to see the price amongst the description and all the random symbols -- it's preceded by a $.  If there's one in particular you're looking for the price on, let me know and I'll PM that to you.


----------



## lorihmatthews

My tPF buddy *dusty paws* and I went up to the Vacaville outlet today. We were very honored to meet *Suzzeee*! (*waves*)

I scored the only large black Sukey in the store and I am totally thrilled! Since it was a presale they will be shipping it to me tomorrow. It's beautiful! I also scored an adorable watersnake bracelet ... I will have to post pics soon. None of the presale bags go on the floor until tomorrow. (This statement only applies to the outlets of course.)


----------



## smalls

lorihmatthews said:


> My tPF buddy *dusty paws* and I went up to the Vacaville outlet today. We were very honored to meet *Suzzeee*! (*waves*)
> 
> I scored the only large black Sukey in the store and I am totally thrilled! Since it was a presale they will be shipping it to me tomorrow. It's beautiful! I also scored an adorable watersnake bracelet ... I will have to post pics soon. None of the presale bags go on the floor until tomorrow. (This statement only applies to the outlets of course.)


 
Congrats on the black sukey!!!  That is such a gorgeous bag in the pics.  It was really tempting me.  How is it in person?  Is the leather really nice and squishy or is it a tougher leather?


----------



## lorihmatthews

smalls said:


> Congrats on the black sukey!!!  That is such a gorgeous bag in the pics.  It was really tempting me.  How is it in person?  Is the leather really nice and squishy or is it a tougher leather?



It truly is a beautiful bag. It hangs beautifully from your shoulder. The leather is quite nice, it's not tough. Although the leather is not quite as nice as my Hysteria bag -- that leather is nothing like I've ever seen. I can't wait to receive it, probably Wednesday. I'll be sure to give a full report!


----------



## MMMommy

lorihmatthews said:


> My tPF buddy *dusty paws* and I went up to the Vacaville outlet today. We were very honored to meet *Suzzeee*! (*waves*)
> 
> I scored the only large black Sukey in the store and I am totally thrilled! Since it was a presale they will be shipping it to me tomorrow. It's beautiful! I also scored an adorable watersnake bracelet ... I will have to post pics soon. None of the presale bags go on the floor until tomorrow. (This statement only applies to the outlets of course.)



Lucky you!  Beautiful bag!

Did you happen to take a look at the medium black Sukey tote?  I'm wondering if they still have any left.  I'm tempted, but must be stopped.  I must exert some self control....


----------



## lorihmatthews

MMMommy said:


> Lucky you!  Beautiful bag!
> 
> Did you happen to take a look at the medium black Sukey tote?  I'm wondering if they still have any left.  I'm tempted, but must be stopped.  I must exert some self control....



There was a medium black Sukey that was available. My SA Yessica said that she only got in 1 or 2 of each style. If that's the bag you want, you probably should get to the outlet or call asap!


----------



## MMMommy

lorihmatthews said:


> There was a medium black Sukey that was available. My SA Yessica said that she only got in 1 or 2 of each style. If that's the bag you want, you probably should get to the outlet or call asap!



Thanks for the tip!  I assume you got the large top zip Sukey in black or did you get the large black leather Sukey tote?  Did they even have a large version of the Sukey tote in black leather?  

I'm drooling over all of the bags that Suzzeee posted!


----------



## Suzzeee

lorihmatthews said:


> My tPF buddy *dusty paws* and I went up to the Vacaville outlet today. We were very honored to meet *Suzzeee*! (*waves*)
> 
> I scored the only large black Sukey in the store and I am totally thrilled! Since it was a presale they will be shipping it to me tomorrow. It's beautiful! I also scored an adorable watersnake bracelet ... I will have to post pics soon. None of the presale bags go on the floor until tomorrow. (This statement only applies to the outlets of course.)



Lori -  it was so cool to finally get to meet you and dusty paws too!   I had fun hanging out with you guys and Yessica at the outlet!  Congrats on your new finds - they are both gorgeous!  I'm now lusting after all that great jewelry we tried on!!


----------



## papertiger

lorihmatthews said:


> My tPF buddy *dusty paws* and I went up to the Vacaville outlet today. We were very honored to meet *Suzzeee*! (*waves*)
> 
> I scored the only large black Sukey in the store and I am totally thrilled! Since it was a presale they will be shipping it to me tomorrow. It's beautiful! I also scored an adorable watersnake bracelet ... I will have to post pics soon. None of the presale bags go on the floor until tomorrow. (This statement only applies to the outlets of course.)


----------



## papertiger

Suzzeee said:


> Lori -  it was so cool to finally get to meet you and dusty paws too!   I had fun hanging out with you guys and Yessica at the outlet!  Congrats on your new finds - they are both gorgeous!  *I'm now lusting after all that great jewelry we tried on!!*


----------



## Beenie

I missed all the chat for the last 4 or so days 

So did everyone have a nice long weekend?  lorimatthews and suzzeee, I am so jealous that you got to have a mini- tPF meet! Sounds like fun.


----------



## lorihmatthews

MMMommy said:


> Thanks for the tip! I assume you got the large top zip Sukey in black or did you get the large black leather Sukey tote? Did they even have a large version of the Sukey tote in black leather?


 
The one I got doesn't have a zip top, but it does have a snap closure. So I guess you would call it a tote. 

It was great fun having an impromptu meet! And even better that our SA is so nice! She didn't have any of the new bags out on the floor (she wasn't allowed to put them out until today). So she put the three of us in a fitting room and brought the bags in to us, hidden in shopping bags! LOL! We all felt like VIPs getting a private showing!


----------



## Beenie

lorihmatthews said:


> It was great fun having an impromptu meet! And even better that our SA is so nice! She didn't have any of the new bags out on the floor (she wasn't allowed to put them out until today). So she put the three of us in a fitting room and brought the bags in to us, hidden in shopping bags! LOL! We all felt like VIPs getting a private showing!


 
That makes it even better! Very cool.


----------



## lsdoss

Hi everyone!

Are there any shoes at the outlets? I have yet to hear anyone mention or show pictures of any shoes for sale at the outlets.


----------



## lorihmatthews

lsdoss said:


> Are there any shoes at the outlets? I have yet to hear anyone mention or show pictures of any shoes for sale at the outlets.


 
There were shoes at the Vacaville outlet but nothing that thrilled me. They had some boots that I bought months ago from the last sale. But I don't know what they put out on the floor (if anything) today.


----------



## lsdoss

^^ Thank you Lori!


----------



## flipchickmc

Wowzers!  We're in round 2!!  I missed all the chatter over the last 4 days.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  I know I did!!!  DH and I celebrated our b-days over the weekend and we had some guests stay over for 3 days.  No one wanted to go home.  It was the never-ending party.  Good times for sure!


----------



## ang2383

happy belated flip! =)  

my bf and i are celebrating our 7 year anniversary this wkend!


----------



## REDMASSIE325

HELLO,

I am currently tryin to find where to purchase a Gucci Hysteria Clutch in beige/Eony...PLEASE HELLLP!


----------



## mzbag

Hi, does anyone know when Gucci will have new Boston styles? Thanx!


----------



## Expy00

REDMASSIE325 said:


> HELLO,
> 
> I am currently tryin to find where to purchase a Gucci Hysteria Clutch in beige/Eony...PLEASE HELLLP!


 
Were you looking for this particular clutch style?










If so, I believe that the clutch is all sold now at both the Gucci boutiques and outlets. It's really a great clutch and I so wish that I'd have gotten both the blue crystal GG and black patent leather versions as well. I've seen the clutch show up on eBay at times.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I really love this for some odd reason, Yessica has one for me at the Vacaville outlet.


----------



## flipchickmc

ang2383 said:


> happy belated flip! =)
> 
> my bf and i are celebrating our 7 year anniversary this wkend!


 
Thanks *ang!*  Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## mzbag

PT: Thanks for the photo of the new Gucci Boston that will launch soon in the US. I have a question what is the name of the new bags? Thanx!


----------



## Expy00

flipchickmc said:


> Wowzers! We're in round 2!! I missed all the chatter over the last 4 days. Hope everyone had a great weekend. I know I did!!! DH and I celebrated our b-days over the weekend and we had some guests stay over for 3 days. No one wanted to go home. It was the never-ending party. Good times for sure!


 
Wishing you and your DH belated Birthday greetings, Flipchickmc. It sounds like you had a great birthday weekend and celebration!





ang2383 said:


> happy belated flip! =)
> 
> my bf and i are celebrating our 7 year anniversary this wkend!


 
Happy Anniversary, Ang2383! Best wishes for many more wonderful years to be spent alongside your BF


----------



## flipchickmc

New bags on outlet thread!


----------



## Beenie

Happy belated birthday, Flipchickmc! And a very happy seven year anniversary, Ang2383!

ARGH, why does the Boule bag on the outlet thread have to cost so much? I know it is a good price compared to the original, but I don't want to spend over 1K on a bag right now, since I am planning some vacations right now. AND that cobalt blue bag....ugh, ugh, ugh.

However, I ended up buying NOTHING from the sale, which I have some saved funds for...


----------



## flipchickmc

Yup, I would snatch up that Cobalt Blue Guccissima Techno Boston in a heartbeat but I'm saving up.  Hope someone here gets it!


----------



## Beenie

^^ actually, what you are saving for may be something I like a LOT myself


----------



## Expy00

flipchickmc said:


> Yup, I would snatch up that Cobalt Blue Guccissima Techno Boston in a heartbeat but I'm saving up. Hope someone here gets it!


 
I was thinking the same thing until I remembered that I already own a blue (myrtle) Epi Alma and the matching wish bracelet. That cobalt blue Techno Boston is stunning and at a great price!


----------



## lorihmatthews

That Techno Boston in cobalt blue is a beauty!


----------



## mv_envy

I really want that blue techno boston but i cant get a hold of Maritsa     I hope its not sold out!


----------



## Expy00

mv_envy said:


> I really want that blue techno boston but i cant get a hold of Maritsa  I hope its not sold out!


 
Try asking for Enrique.


----------



## mv_envy

they told me the only person that can help me is maritza ...  I got yessica to call them for me and the bag is sold out.... im so bummed.....   thanks Expy00!


----------



## flipchickmc

^^^Yeah, they only had 1 available.  I hope someone here got it.


----------



## ang2383

thanks for the wishes =)  i'm kinda upset because this was going to be our anniversary wkend and we were going to spend it just us.  however, the bf has a good friend and his bday is next wkend.  next wkend is one of my best friend's bday and i emailed the bf's good friend asking him when he's planning to celebrate his bday so i can make sure the two days don't coincide.  sooooo the bf's stupid friend decided to do his bday this wkend, but it's my anniversary wkend! =(  should i be nice and sacrifice sat night for his friend?  

we don't really have much planned.  we're going to dinner fri after work.  sat, i have the BoA CC and the first of every month, you get free admission to certain museums.  so on sat, we were going to visit a museum and have a brunch/lunch and just walk around the city, lounge in central park.  sun, we were going to make the drive to mitsuwa and do some shopping in the jersey malls.  

ugh, what do i do?  

envy - how come only marissa can help you?  that's so odd.


----------



## aeonat

*Flipchickmc: *Happy Belated Birthday!!  So did you get your silver wallet yet?

*Ang2383*: Congrats on your 7th yr annverisary!!


----------



## flipchickmc

aeonat said:


> *Flipchickmc: *Happy Belated Birthday!! So did you get your silver wallet yet?


 
Thx* aeonat*!  I haven't picked up my wallet yet.  I may have to wait a few weeks and go during 2nd markdowns - LOL!  I got a GC to Gucci for my b-day and that could go towards something from the sale or towards the Grey Bamboo Bar Tote.  Still need to see that IRL though.


----------



## ang2383

flip - haha thinking about second markdowns already!  i didn't even think that far haha..


----------



## flipchickmc

ang2383 said:


> flip - haha thinking about second markdowns already! i didn't even think that far haha..


 
Haha - I really want to get some shoes but the ones I want are still in the high $500-$800 range right now.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Suuuuuuuuukey .....


----------



## Suzzeee

^^Sweet!!  Luv that bag Lori - total find!


----------



## smalls

lori the sukey looks beautiful!  Thanks for posting an up close pic of it.


----------



## mzbag

Flip Happy B'day! Did you have a nice B'day?


----------



## MMMommy

Beautiful Sukey!


----------



## ang2383

congrats on the sukey lori.  i was THIS close to getting it too, but i had to pass bc i bought too many things =(


----------



## MMMommy

Lori, your gorgeous Sukey convinced me to order the medium version.  I nabbed the last one at the Vacaville outlet.  Love it!  It is classic and elegant.


----------



## lorihmatthews

MMMommy said:


> Lori, your gorgeous Sukey convinced me to order the medium version.  I nabbed the last one at the Vacaville outlet.  Love it!  It is classic and elegant.



I'm so happy for you! I know you really wanted it. Enjoy!


----------



## smalls

MMMommy said:


> Lori, your gorgeous Sukey convinced me to order the medium version. I nabbed the last one at the Vacaville outlet. Love it! It is classic and elegant.


 
Congrats!!!  Lori's picture makes me totally want one too.


----------



## smalls

Hey ladies.  I finally took a pic of my gunmetal crystal gg tote.  It looks kind of huge on me, but I just love the color.


----------



## MMMommy

smalls said:


> Hey ladies.  I finally took a pic of my gunmetal crystal gg tote.  It looks kind of huge on me, but I just love the color.



Love the gunmetal color!


----------



## Beenie

lorimatthews and MMMommy, congrats on those Sukeys! Smalls, I think the tote is great and I am sure you can stuff tons in it. The color really is nice.


----------



## MMMommy

Just out of curiosity, did anyone ever spy the Sukey all leather tote (black or brown) in the Gucci retail store?  If so, what season was it or when was it there?


----------



## MMMommy

I just checked out the bag at Gucci's Korea website (click on Korea instead of United States), and the selection is amazing!  Google translator helped me get to the bag section.  The array of bags and color options are amazing.  Way more selection than the US.  Check it out!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Thanks everyone!

I have one nitpick about the Sukey -- the handle is a little tight to make it a shoulder bag when you're wearing a heavy coat. I will have to see if I can get used to it because the straps don't stay on my shoulder ... I really hope this bag is a keeper for me!


----------



## MMMommy

If the large is problematic as a shoulder bag, then the medium probably will be worse, right?  Gucci outlet purchases are final sale, right?  Or can you exchange?


----------



## smalls

MMMommy said:


> If the large is problematic as a shoulder bag, then the medium probably will be worse, right? Gucci outlet purchases are final sale, right? Or can you exchange?


 
The gucci outlets are final sale- no exchanges.  I have not compared the strap of the large to the medium.  I got my medium silver so I can try to take a measurement of it later tonight.


----------



## Expy00

I tried on both the medim and large silver Sukeys at my boutique a few weeks ago and the large Sukey definitely felt more comfortable to me when worn on the shoulder compared to the medium. It definitely seemed that I had more room underneath the arm area when wearing the large Sukey as a shoulder bag. Unfortunately, I didn't ask my SA about either bag's drop strap length though.


----------



## ang2383

smalls - congrats on the bag!  i love the color too.  it's blue right?  the outlet has a sorta matching wallet, but in black =(

mmmommey - i'm going to check out korea's site too.  good idea!


----------



## MMMommy

Just saw this on the Gucci.com sale site.  Didn't see it there before.  Someone, get it!

$1049 (orig $1495)


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> The gucci outlets are final sale- no exchanges. I have not compared the strap of the large to the medium. I got my medium silver so I can try to take a measurement of it later tonight.


 
I think the strap drop of this silver one is about 6.5", but the handles are stiff so they may soften and create more of a drop with time.


----------



## sneezz

Congrats lori, dizchik, and smalls (I don't think your tote looks overly huge on you btw) on your beautiful purchases.

Happy belated bday flip, hope you had fun!


----------



## papertiger

*smalls*, b-i-g congrats, great bag in one of my fav colours 







It does look big because it is big BUT not too big, that's its look IMO


----------



## papertiger

I was just passing Gucci today so had to pop in . 

For those that need to know:

The all-leather web-stripe boston also comes in black (as well the brown leather, camel suede and the 2 classic colours of coated-canvas previously mentioned) 

:salute:


----------



## mzleah

Love it *smalls!!! great choice *


----------



## lsdoss

Hi everyone,

Have anyone seen these shoes in any of the outlets?

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=17514662


----------



## REDMASSIE325

Omg! yessss! the last time I saw it in person was in December when they had their fall/winter sale but i do not see it online.  i dont live close to an outlet but so near a boutique and doubt if they may have it...



Expy00 said:


> Were you looking for this particular clutch style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I believe that the clutch is all sold now at both the Gucci boutiques and outlets. It's really a great clutch and I so wish that I'd have gotten both the blue crystal GG and black patent leather versions as well. I've seen the clutch show up on eBay at times.


----------



## REDMASSIE325

Sorry...I believe is the bigger one, that ties on both sides which I seek... that's is the one that I am in search for, which was on sale...



REDMASSIE325 said:


> Omg! yessss! the last time I saw it in person was in December when they had their fall/winter sale but i do not see it online. i dont live close to an outlet but so near a boutique and doubt if they may have it...


----------



## SFCgiRL85

hn_tee said:


> Hi ladies, I've been searching high & low for this bag at my local Gucci stores but it is sold out everywhere. I do not know the serial number for it. I saw the larger size before and shud hv bought it when i had the chance. It is without the long strap though. Anybody can help?!
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/421/2285/0442122850222/0442122850222R_300x400.jpg
> It is the exact same colour except its the bigger size and is without the shoulder strap. This pic is taken from Saks website.


 
OMG! Is this the bag you're looking for? I have this bag (shown in my avatar). I bought it a while back from SAKS website because they didn't even have it at my local Saks store! Here's a picture of it that I found saved in my iPhone... This bag is hard to find! I'm so glad I picked to buy the joy boston instead of the joy tote or joy shoulder bag. Here's my bag's serial number: 193603/001998. Hope this helps


----------



## MaliaNia

---


----------



## Expy00

REDMASSIE325 said:


> Sorry...I believe is the bigger one, that ties on both sides which I seek... that's is the one that I am in search for, which was on sale...


 

The photo I posted is of my large Hysteria clutch. I managed to procure it at my local Gucci outlet back in late January for only $479 or so, which was an excellent price since it's the larger sized clutch. I missed out on the clutch during the Fall/Winter sale back in December and was so thrilled when I found out that a few of the large Hysteria clutches had been shipped to the outlets. It might be worth a shot calling the outlets to see if there's possibly one still available somewhere.


----------



## hn_tee

SFCgiRL85 said:


> OMG! Is this the bag you're looking for? I have this bag (shown in my avatar). I bought it a while back from SAKS website because they didn't even have it at my local Saks store! Here's a picture of it that I found saved in my iPhone... This bag is hard to find! I'm so glad I picked to buy the joy boston instead of the joy tote or joy shoulder bag. Here's my bag's serial number: 193603/001998. Hope this helps


 

Thanks SFCgirl...I'll try my luck!


----------



## smalls

my silver sukey and wristlet came.  I am still undecided on them though.  I think I am most likely keeping the wristlet but am still undecided on the bag.  Here is a pic of the wristlet.


----------



## sneezz

Smalls I really like the wristlet, definitely a keeper as you can wear it with alot of dresses...I didn't see pics of the sukey, did you post them?


----------



## smalls

sneezz said:


> Smalls I really like the wristlet, definitely a keeper as you can wear it with alot of dresses...I didn't see pics of the sukey, did you post them?


 
thanks sneezz!  Here are pics of the sukey.  Let me preface this with I do really like the bag at this point in time, but just don't know how timeless silver will be and having a hard time justifying the cost on a bag that I may not want to use a few years down the road.  I do love the style and shape of the sukey though and think the sukey itself will be timeless I am just not sure about the color!


----------



## lorihmatthews

smalls said:


> my silver sukey and wristlet came.  I am still undecided on them though.  I think I am most likely keeping the wristlet but am still undecided on the bag.



Argh I wanted that wristlet so badly! And it sold out before I could get it! 

Keep the Sukey, and send me the wristlet.


----------



## sneezz

The sukey looks great on you but if you're second guessing yourself then maybe you shouldn't keep it.  I think you should maybe hold out for another color that you LOVE.  I'm not sure what I would wear it with either if I had it.  Mine is sand guccissima and it goes with everything!


----------



## MMMommy

I agree with Sneezz.  If you have any doubt or hesitation about the silver Sukey, I wouldn't keep it.  I think it looks great on you (a great size and fit), but if you aren't in love with the color and consider it a short-term color, then I would hold out for the color that you would really want and love.  Is there a first choice color that you prefer?  If any other color had been on sale (black or a neutral color), would you have opted for that instead?  If "yes," then I think you know what your gut instinct is telling you.

Good luck!


----------



## smalls

lol, lori- I will let you know if I return the wristlet.  More may also pop up on gucci.com

sneezz and mmmommy- I think that is really good advice.  If some of the other colors were on sale I think I would have opted for them over the silver.  Maybe I should just return and get a sukey in another color down the road.


----------



## lorihmatthews

smalls said:


> lol, lori- I will let you know if I return the wristlet. More may also pop up on gucci.com


 
It hasn't popped up yet but other stuff has on the website.

My silver Boston is due to arrive today, I can barely concentrate at the office.


----------



## Beenie

Smalls, that wristlet is the only thing I decided I could not live without and I had it in my cart with a bag and decided I wanted to sleep on the bag and come back the next morning so I would pay only one shipping...needless to say 8 hours later it was gone . I think the Sukey looks really nice on you and I think it can match about everything but I understand your feeling of the price and the color timelessness.

If you see a style number on the wristet would you please PM it to me?

lori, I REALLY hope Mr. UPS makes you a visit today!


----------



## dizchik

MMMommy said:


> I just checked out the bag at Gucci's Korea website (click on Korea instead of United States), and the selection is amazing!  Google translator helped me get to the bag section.  The array of bags and color options are amazing.  Way more selection than the US.  Check it out!



I'll have to check out the Korean site. I've only seen the Japanese site and even I was jealous of their selections!

Has anyone checked out the new Fall/Winter bags? They've just added more to the site! I was scrolling along and was thinking "phew... nothing I'm really dying for..." until.. *boom!* 

Also, did Gucci do another price increase? I noticed the D Gold hobos went up, or has it been $810 for a while now? I really need to pick this up before it goes up any higher!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Beenie said:


> lori, I REALLY hope Mr. UPS makes you a visit today!


 
OMG, could this day go any slower? I want to go home and get my package!


----------



## mv_envy

dizchick - that boston is gourgeous!! my favorite color is burgundy!! now i want it too! does anyone think its better to wait for it to go on sale??


----------



## dizchik

mv_envy said:


> dizchick - that boston is gourgeous!! my favorite color is burgundy!! now i want it too! does anyone think its better to wait for it to go on sale??



 i thought of waiting for the gunmetal bostons to go on sale and we all know how that turned out! lol..  i think it's too early to tell. if by december they're becoming more rare then i say better to get it sooner than later.


----------



## mv_envy

^^yea thats so true... i missed out on the silver boston and now its all sold out..  well see how this one goes...  hopefully someone returns one and i score it...


----------



## papertiger

snmalls, like everyone else I say 100% keep the wristlet, its great. I also like the silver Sukey esp on you (but then I own 2 large silver bags). IMO they go with everything Summer and Winter. I don't normally like metalics but silver is a city girls neutral


----------



## GhstDreamer

smalls: the silver sukey and the wristlet both look good on you!


----------



## papertiger

lorihmatthews said:


> OMG, could this day go any slower? I want to go home and get my package!



 I think we have all been there *lori*. Now you have me excited too


----------



## lorihmatthews

Yes!!!!


----------



## MMMommy

I love your new Boston, Lori!  To die for!


----------



## lsdoss

lorihmatthews said:


> Yes!!!!



Lori, your boston and charm really looks good together. I just ordered the cat charm myself after seeing yours and a few other ladies with their charms on their bags.


----------



## Expy00

Here's the Gucci alternative to my silver LV Miroir Speedy, aka the "turkey foil bag":








This time though, it's all about the shoes as my mom fell in love with my silver Sunset platform pumps. Thank goodness that she can't walk in such high heels - LOL:


----------



## papertiger

*lori*, and it doesn't disappoint, cute charm too


Congratulations* Expy* both are fit for a queen, a Gucci queen


----------



## llaga22

nice Sukey Expy... the shoes are killers...


----------



## papertiger

Wow, has anybody seen the A/W collection yet????!!!!!

O.M.G. I love the sueded python GG Running (great in the rain - NOT) http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1247292-247179EJG1T2814

and the blue python Cathrine http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1247295-247285EIV8G4014

I hadn't even told my SAs I wanted to look at these two beauties (they were only in line drawings when last I saw them)


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> Congratulations* Expy* both are fit for a queen, a Gucci queen


 


llaga22 said:


> nice Sukey Expy... the shoes are killers...


 

Thank you, Papertiger and Llaga22.  I'm already plotting which outfits to wear with my silver guccissima set


----------



## GhstDreamer

^^I would love the medium nubuck boston! Or the bordeaux GG medium boston! I already know what I want in November which is the next time I'm buying a bag!

The Running tote is tdf PT! The texture on that bag is amazing! You're right I also love the Catherine as well - and what a great price point for that bag!


----------



## smalls

lori- congrats on the new boston!  that cat charm looks so cute on it!

expy- wow those shoes are a perfect match to the purse!  you did great!  I love the way you always get coordinating shoes/handbags.

thank you papertiger and ghstdreamer for the compliments!


----------



## sneezz

lorihmatthews said:


> Yes!!!!


 
What a lovely combo!  Wear them in good health.  Good things DO come to those who wait!

Expy00, congrats on getting the matching sukey!


----------



## MMMommy

Is anyone else out there wishing the Sukey tote came in a size larger than the medium, but smaller than the large?  My black leather Sukey medium tote from the outlet (plain black leather) got delivered, but I can't help wishing that it were a tad larger.  It's a beautiful bag, but I just wish it were a little bigger.

Sigh.


----------



## shopaholicious

papertiger said:


> Wow, has anybody seen the A/W collection yet????!!!!!
> 
> O.M.G. I love the sueded python GG Running (great in the rain - NOT) http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1247292-247179EJG1T2814
> 
> and the blue python Cathrine http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1247295-247285EIV8G4014
> 
> I hadn't even told my SAs I wanted to look at these two beauties (they were only in line drawings when last I saw them)




Totally!  I'm lusting after the Croc Sukey.  I wonder how stiff/soft it is.


----------



## Expy00

smalls said:


> expy- wow those shoes are a perfect match to the purse! you did great! I love the way you always get coordinating shoes/handbags.


 


sneezz said:


> Expy00, congrats on getting the matching sukey!


 
Thank you, Smalls and Sneezz. I'm so glad that the silver pumps went on sale, especially after finding out that the silver mules I orignally wanted were not included this time around for the NM designer sale.


----------



## Expy00

MMMommy said:


> Is anyone else out there wishing the Sukey tote came in a size larger than the medium, but smaller than the large? My black leather Sukey medium tote from the outlet (plain black leather) got delivered, but I can't help wishing that it were a tad larger. It's a beautiful bag, but I just wish it were a little bigger. Sigh.


 
I know what you mean as I was thinking of the same thing when I tried on both the medium and large silver Sukey at my local Gucci boutique a few weeks ago. Enjoy your black leather Sukey as it's such a gorgeous and versatile bag regardless of the size!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^^I would love the medium nubuck boston! Or the bordeaux GG medium boston! I already know what I want in November which is the next time I'm buying a bag!
> 
> The Running tote is tdf PT! The texture on that bag is amazing! You're right I also love the Catherine as well - and what a great price point for that bag!



Do you mean this vintage boston (but in the med)? I luv it too. 

I don't know where to start this year, my head is spinning


----------



## Beenie

Expy, the silver combo is so pretty! I love the pumps but I know I cannot wear things that tall. 

lorimatthews, so excited you got your delivery! very nice!


----------



## Expy00

Beenie said:


> Expy, the silver combo is so pretty! I love the pumps but I know I cannot wear things that tall.


 
Thank you, Beenie. Surprisingly, the heels are comfy to walk in in due to the chunky heel and platform style. I'll need to break in the heels at home first before I attempt to wear them outside though, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## An4

papertiger said:


> Wow, has anybody seen the A/W collection yet????!!!!!
> 
> O.M.G. I love the sueded python GG Running (great in the rain - NOT) http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1247292-247179EJG1T2814
> 
> and the blue python Cathrine http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1247295-247285EIV8G4014
> 
> I hadn't even told my SAs I wanted to look at these two beauties (they were only in line drawings when last I saw them)



paper, do you like the "new" (old) GGs Frida resurrected?


----------



## flipchickmc

Congrats EXPY!!

I'm loving all the new boston styles, shapes and colors.

I'm also happy to see that the Bamboo Bar Tote in Graphite leather has made it's way over to the Classic section.  I need to get myself to the boutique to try her on and see what new F/W stuff is in.


----------



## Expy00

flipchickmc said:


> Congrats EXPY!!
> 
> I'm loving all the new boston styles, shapes and colors.


 
Thank you, Flipchickmc  I'm looking forward to seeing the new vintage/web Bostons!


----------



## papertiger

An4 said:


> paper, do you like the "new" (old) GGs Frida resurrected?



I do like them, although I like Gucci symbols like bamboo, horse-bits and web-stripes even better. 

I wish some of the bag's with flaps had flaps that were bigger, I don't like gaps (I know me is fussy ) 




flipchickmc said:


> Congrats EXPY!!
> 
> I'm loving all the new boston styles, shapes and colors.
> 
> I'm also happy to see that the Bamboo Bar Tote in Graphite leather has  made it's way over to the Classic section.*  I need to get myself to  the boutique to try her on and see what new F/W stuff is in*.



The classic section is looking good too, now we are a year on I'm liking the python Icon Bit Shoulder bag (but I'm not sure it's 'me')

I know it's so exciting about Fall stock, but they won't be here for a while. Please report ANY info and opinions, I would be grateful to hear. 

I am like that sueded python bag more and more but I wish it were in black. 

I agree about the colours - gorgeous


----------



## Suzzeee

*Lori* - I love your new Boston and the cat charm is adorable!  
*
Expy* - those shoes are stunning -- no way could I walk in them but they are fabulous!


----------



## SFCgiRL85

*lorihmatthews*~ I love how your Cleo charm looks on that silver joy boston!


----------



## An4

papertiger said:


> I do like them, although I like Gucci symbols like bamboo, horse-bits and web-stripes even better.
> 
> I wish some of the bag's with flaps had flaps that were bigger, I don't like gaps (I know me is fussy )



oh I understand about the gaps and flaps  
and I like rounder Gs better. they're more... neat? lol

bamboo is my favorite though, I love its story!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Beenie said:


> lorimatthews, so excited you got your delivery! very nice!





Suzzeee said:


> *Lori* - I love your new Boston and the cat charm is adorable!





SFCgiRL85 said:


> *lorihmatthews*~ I love how your Cleo charm looks on that silver joy boston!



Thanks ladies! I wasn't sure if I'd still love the silver Boston ... but I do! I like the fact that the silver sheen is more subdued than LV's version some years ago. It's a much better choice and more versatile.


----------



## Expy00

Suzzeee said:


> *Expy* - those shoes are stunning -- no way could I walk in them but they are fabulous!


 
Thank you, Suzzeee. I'm going to have to practice walking in the silver pumps at home before I attempt to wear them outside in the real world


----------



## Suzzeee

I just posted some cute new shoes that Vacaville has in the outlet thread -- sounds like they have a good range of sizes -- fyi - the white slides are running small - I got a 10.5 (normally wear a 10 in most Gucci).   I wish the heels weren't quite so high on those fab sand gg peeptoes - they are stunning!


----------



## mzbag

Lori: Your Boston is beautiful luvin the charm the web stripe bow is so dainty! Enjoy!

Expy00: I luv your combo a whole lot! Your heels are TDF! Enjoy!


----------



## aeonat

Suzzeee said:


> I just posted some cute new shoes that Vacaville has in the outlet thread -- sounds like they have a good range of sizes -- fyi - the white slides are running small - I got a 10.5 (normally wear a 10 in most Gucci). I wish the heels weren't quite so high on those fab sand gg peeptoes - they are stunning!


 
suzzeee: congrats on your new slides... same here on the those lovely sand gg peeptoes.. but they seems high.. do you know if they are more than 3 inches??  but they are definitely stunning... tempting too


----------



## flipchickmc

SFCgiRL85 said:


> *lorihmatthews*~ I love how your Cleo charm looks on that silver joy boston!



Yes, too cute!  You're pic is making me wish I got the Boston in this color/fabric!


----------



## hn_tee

Hey ladies,

Any idea if styledrops.com is a legit website to buy Gucci bags?


----------



## Expy00

mzbag said:


> Expy00: I luv your combo a whole lot! Your heels are TDF! Enjoy!


 
Thank you, Mzbag   Hopefully, I'll get to wear my silver set within the next few weeks.


----------



## Expy00

Suzzeee said:


> I just posted some cute new shoes that Vacaville has in the outlet thread -- sounds like they have a good range of sizes -- fyi - the white slides are running small - I got a 10.5 (normally wear a 10 in most Gucci). I wish the heels weren't quite so high on those fab sand gg peeptoes - they are stunning!


 

Suzzeee, those sand GG peep toe pumps are quite the deal for only $209! Last night, I came across the exact same pumps listed on Bluefly.com for $432 and per their item description, the heel height is 3 3/4".


----------



## jxwilliams

Hey ladies!
  I am new to Gucci but just bought a bamboo bar tote on Bluefly.  Does anybody have this bag?  I may have jumped the gun a bit but I think it's fantastic!!  Just curious as to what your thoughts are-- I need some reassurance as I've never spent so much on a bag!!


----------



## flipchickmc

jxwilliams said:


> Hey ladies!
> I am new to Gucci but just bought a bamboo bar tote on Bluefly. Does anybody have this bag? I may have jumped the gun a bit but I think it's fantastic!! Just curious as to what your thoughts are-- I need some reassurance as I've never spent so much on a bag!!


 
I LOOOOOVE this bag!!!  But the Large is just way too huge for me.  So, I'm holding out for the Medium size in the Graphite (grey) leather.  There's been a reveal here on someone getting the Bamboo Bar Tote in Large and it's gorgeous.  Lemme do some digging.


----------



## flipchickmc

jxwilliams said:


> Hey ladies!
> I am new to Gucci but just bought a bamboo bar tote on Bluefly. Does anybody have this bag? I may have jumped the gun a bit but I think it's fantastic!! Just curious as to what your thoughts are-- I need some reassurance as I've never spent so much on a bag!!


 
Here's *AnitaVacation's* reveal!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/seriously-in-love-575028.html


----------



## flipchickmc

flipchickmc said:


> I LOOOOOVE this bag!!! But the Large is just way too huge for me. So, I'm holding out for the Medium size in the Graphite (grey) leather. There's been a reveal here on someone getting the Bamboo Bar Tote in Large and it's gorgeous. Lemme do some digging.


 
*jxwilliams* - You know what? Even though BF says it's the Large - I think it's the *Medium size that you got*!!!  The measurements and retail price are closer to the Medium vs the Large.  You are soooo lucky!  I really wanted that bag since it first came out.


----------



## jxwilliams

Wow thanks *flip*!!  I am actually really glad you like it because I think you have fabulous taste in bags!! 

I noticed that the measurements were of the medium too!  I think the large may be a bit big for me (I"m 5'7") so I really lucked out!!  I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## flipchickmc

jxwilliams said:


> Wow thanks *flip*!! I am actually really glad you like it because I think you have fabulous taste in bags!!
> 
> I noticed that the measurements were of the medium too! I think the large may be a bit big for me (I"m 5'7") so I really lucked out!! I can't wait to get it!!


 
Awww - thanks!  I'm soooo jealous of your right now.  Hehe but I've since had my heart set on the graphite leather now.  Just need to see it in person and try her on IRL.  So glad that this bag is now part of their Classic line (for now).


----------



## jxwilliams

Well graphite color leather is fabulous and will go with so much!  I think it would be a great addition to your collection!  I hope you find one--it seems like it's all about patience and luck.


----------



## flipchickmc

Wow! No chats today.  Everyone busy shopping during 2nd markdowns?


----------



## MMMommy

Flipchickmc, thank you for posting the second markdowns.  That is what made me pull the trigger on the Crest Boule Tote.  I was admiring it during the first markdown, but didn't want to pay $1500.  

Thank you!


----------



## Expy00

flipchickmc said:


> Wow! No chats today. Everyone busy shopping during 2nd markdowns?


 
Yes, I think that quite a few of us are attempting to track down items during second mark down


----------



## smalls

lol, I have been checking in but have been busy with second markdown as well.  I scored some shoes on second markdown so when they arrive I will do a reveal.


----------



## ang2383

flipchickmc said:


> Wow! No chats today.  Everyone busy shopping during 2nd markdowns?



i was busy at work mostly =(  haha and also partly w/ 2nd markdowns.  smalls and i went bonkers w/ 2nd markdowns.  we both got some 2nd markdown shoes today.  i won't spoil what smalls got, but i got some gladiator sandals and the gucci kitten heel sandals.  i got the black jellies for my mom (she's a size 4.5 and that was the only one left).  

anyone else take advantage of the 2nd markdown bags from the outlets?  i wanted to, but i spent so much already so i passed with a heavy heart =(


----------



## divabeadz

is it just me or was the online sale much smaller this year than the last sale?  Last sale there was so much stuff, albeit older stuff...and they kept adding more bags. I've pretty much checked the sale faithfully since it began and it seems like it never was quite the big sale as last one in the winter.  

On a side note, I have gotten over my phobia of using my Sukey.  I'd posted how I felt too pretentious carrying it.  A few days later DH and I were going out for pizza with our  dd and I knew this particular place isn't the nicest place. I brought my sukey knowing it would be "slumming it" LOL.  At one point between holding the baby and trying to take a sip of my drink I had no choice but the set my sukey down on the floor ever so briefly. I cringed doing it, but I swear it made everything better. Ever since I've been able to treat it just like any other bag...a functional accessory rather than a fragile gem.  I've used it every day since.


----------



## Expy00

smalls said:


> lol, I have been checking in but have been busy with second markdown as well. I scored some shoes on second markdown so when they arrive I will do a reveal.


 


ang2383 said:


> i was busy at work mostly =( haha and also partly w/ 2nd markdowns. smalls and i went bonkers w/ 2nd markdowns. we both got some 2nd markdown shoes today. i won't spoil what smalls got, but i got some gladiator sandals and the gucci kitten heel sandals. i got the black jellies for my mom (she's a size 4.5 and that was the only one left).
> 
> anyone else take advantage of the 2nd markdown bags from the outlets? i wanted to, but i spent so much already so i passed with a heavy heart =(


 
Congratulations, Smalls and Ang2383, on your Gucci finds from second mark down! I'm looking forward to seeing photos/reveal of your Gucci loot 

I ended up getting the Galaxy medium shoulder bag and another pair of sandals during second mark down, as well as locating a pair of sandals for my mom... can't forget about getting her a little something from the second mark downs as well


----------



## ang2383

Expy00 said:


> Congratulations, Smalls and Ang2383, on your Gucci finds from second mark down! I'm looking forward to seeing photos/reveal of your Gucci loot
> 
> I ended up getting the Galaxy medium shoulder bag and another pair of sandals during second mark down, as well as locating a pair of sandals for my mom... can't forget about getting her a little something from the second mark downs as well



awww you got your mom something too =)  yay!  i always try to look for something for my mom too since i know she won't ever spoil herself with nice things.  

congrats on the galaxy bag.  i love this bag.  it's really hip.  it reminds me of some MJ bags for some reason.  

are you located in italy?  (from your signature)


----------



## sneezz

smalls said:


> lol, I have been checking in but have been busy with second markdown as well. I scored some shoes on second markdown so when they arrive I will do a reveal.


 
Oooh can't wait to see what you scored!



ang2383 said:


> i was busy at work mostly =( haha and also partly w/ 2nd markdowns. smalls and i went bonkers w/ 2nd markdowns. we both got some 2nd markdown shoes today. i won't spoil what smalls got, but i got some gladiator sandals and the gucci kitten heel sandals. i got the black jellies for my mom (she's a size 4.5 and that was the only one left).
> 
> anyone else take advantage of the 2nd markdown bags from the outlets? i wanted to, but i spent so much already so i passed with a heavy heart =(


 
I wanna see pics!



divabeadz said:


> is it just me or was the online sale much smaller this year than the last sale? Last sale there was so much stuff, albeit older stuff...and they kept adding more bags. I've pretty much checked the sale faithfully since it began and it seems like it never was quite the big sale as last one in the winter.
> 
> On a side note, I have gotten over my phobia of using my Sukey. I'd posted how I felt too pretentious carrying it. A few days later DH and I were going out for pizza with our dd and I knew this particular place isn't the nicest place. I brought my sukey knowing it would be "slumming it" LOL. At one point between holding the baby and trying to take a sip of my drink I had no choice but the* set my sukey down on the floor* ever so briefly. I cringed doing it, but I swear it made everything better. Ever since I've been able to treat it just like any other bag...a functional accessory rather than a fragile gem. I've used it every day since.


 
Have you considered using a handbag hanger?  You can find them on ebay and it hangs your bag onto the edge of the dining table so it wouldn't have to touch the dingy floor!



Expy00 said:


> Congratulations, Smalls and Ang2383, on your Gucci finds from second mark down! I'm looking forward to seeing photos/reveal of your Gucci loot
> 
> I ended up getting the Galaxy medium shoulder bag and another pair of sandals during second mark down, as well as locating a pair of sandals for my mom... can't forget about getting her a little something from the second mark downs as well


 
Nice job!  I will live variously through all you ladies scoring awesome buys during second markdowns!


----------



## Expy00

ang2383 said:


> awww you got your mom something too =) yay! i always try to look for something for my mom too since i know she won't ever spoil herself with nice things.
> 
> congrats on the galaxy bag. i love this bag. it's really hip. it reminds me of some MJ bags for some reason.
> 
> are you located in italy? (from your signature)


 
Thank you, Ang2383. The Galaxy hand bag purchase was totally unexpected. The bag's chain strap and black crocodile trim is what had initally drawn me to the bag when I saw it online a few months ago.

My mom is the same way and rarely splurges on nice designer things for herself. That's why I like to get her a little something extra on days other than her birthday, Mother's day, or Christmas as well.

I'm actually located on the West Coast. The photos in my signature and avatar were taken by my dad during our last trip to Europe. I'd love to go back and visit Italy again! Venice and the Tuscany region were my favorites.






sneezz said:


> Nice job! I will live variously through all you ladies scoring awesome buys during second markdowns!



Thank you, Sneezz. I'll be sure to post a photo/reveal when all of my new Gucci items arrive.


----------



## Expy00

Go team USA!
Go team England!

World Cup - 2010 - South Africa!!


----------



## shesasweetie

Hi! 
I'm new to the purseforum and I am looking for a Sukey medium tote with the off white leather trim.  Do I just call an outlet store and ask if they have it in stock?  I'm not sure what to do! Thanks


----------



## azngal

Which sukey?  Are you looking for the fabric one?  I have not seen any fabric sukeys on sale.  None of the guccisima sukeys are on sale either.  The only sukeys on sale are the black and brown leather sukeys at the outlets.  You should call a gucci boutique, ask the SA to see if one can be located for you, but you'll probably pay full price.


----------



## azngal

Ladies -  I know I'm totally late now, I already bought one gucci bag (the Match Ball shoulder bag, I love it with white trim) at the outlet on sale, but do you know if the Gucci boutiques still have anything on sale?  I would love to get a wallet for my hubby.


----------



## shesasweetie

azngal said:


> Which sukey?  Are you looking for the fabric one?  I have not seen any fabric sukeys on sale.  None of the guccisima sukeys are on sale either.  The only sukeys on sale are the black and brown leather sukeys at the outlets.  You should call a gucci boutique, ask the SA to see if one can be located for you, but you'll probably pay full price.



Yes, looking for a fabric one! So only the pictures posted in the other Gucci sales, outlet deals thread are the ones that the outlets have in stock, am I right?


----------



## smalls

azngal said:


> Ladies - I know I'm totally late now, I already bought one gucci bag (the Match Ball shoulder bag, I love it with white trim) at the outlet on sale, but do you know if the Gucci boutiques still have anything on sale? I would love to get a wallet for my hubby.


 
They do still have sale stuff but the pickings are slim.  You could just try calling a couple of the boutiques and ask them if they have any men's wallets left on sale.


----------



## MMMommy

shesasweetie said:


> Hi!
> I'm new to the purseforum and I am looking for a Sukey medium tote with the off white leather trim.  Do I just call an outlet store and ask if they have it in stock?  I'm not sure what to do! Thanks



Like prior poster said, the only Sukeys on sale at the outlet are the all leather brown or black medium Sukeys.  Or the Sukey silver large and medium totes and Sukey silver hobo from the Gucci retail stores (and maybe Neiman/Saks/Bergdorf Goodman).


----------



## Suzzeee

Wow - the boots I want for Fall are already sold out in my size on the website (black suede flat ones) - yikes!  Hopefully I can find them at a boutique or one of the retailers.  I love them but when it's almost 100 degrees it's hard to think about black suede boots


----------



## Expy00

My mom and I visited our local boutique this afternoon and she ended up picking up another pair of sandals during second mark down; Bamboo Icon flat thong sandals in the yellow (tucano) color for only $159. She was so happy with her latest Gucci find/purchase


----------



## Expy00

Suzzeee said:


> Wow - the boots I want for Fall are already sold out in my size on the website (black suede flat ones) - yikes! Hopefully I can find them at a boutique or one of the retailers. I love them but when it's almost 100 degrees it's hard to think about black suede boots


 
I hope that you're able to find the black suede boots, Suzzeee. I know what you mean as I visited the Central Valley yesterday and it was so hot and breezy! I'm off to Monterey tomorrow with my BF to celebrate his birthday and I'm so looking forward to the cooler weather along the coast.


----------



## djcpeace

Hi all, I'm new to this part of the forum and was just wondering if Gucci still sells their visors , I've been trying to get my hands on one but it doesn't seem to be anywhere.


----------



## flipchickmc

Benzboy88 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this part of the forum and was just wondering if Gucci still sells their visors , I've been trying to get my hands on one but it doesn't seem to be anywhere.


 
There are two visors on the US Gucci site ATM...
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/hats/


----------



## smalls

I was looking at the new gucci bags in the fall winter collection on gucci.com and on saks.  There are so many cute new styles  !! Check out this cute little sukey tote-like bag:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1276649157737&ev19=1:37


----------



## ang2383

smalls said:


> I was looking at the new gucci bags in the fall winter collection on gucci.com and on saks.  There are so many cute new styles  !! Check out this cute little sukey tote-like bag:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1276649157737&ev19=1:37



omg yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanttttt teehee


----------



## smalls

ang2383 said:


> omg yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanttttt teehee


 
heehee- this bag would be perfect for you!!!


----------



## ang2383

smalls said:


> heehee- this bag would be perfect for you!!!



yes it would be!  i love the strap!


----------



## flipchickmc

Oooooh!  Me likey very much!


----------



## mzbag

Oh yeah it's HOT! Beautiful!


----------



## aeonat

Wow .. very different design , will be curious to see how it looks in real life!


----------



## papertiger

smalls said:


> I was looking at the new gucci bags in the fall winter collection on gucci.com and on saks.  There are so many cute new styles  !! Check out this cute little sukey tote-like bag:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1276649157737&ev19=1:37



That is cute _and _practical


----------



## papertiger

What do you guys think of the full leg A/W GG leather boots with the 2" block heel?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709299&bmUID=1276685853535&ev19=1:32


----------



## mzbag

The NY flagship store sent me this pic vintage web stripe navy Boston. 

However, not released on Gucci.com will it be released soon? Thanks!


----------



## mzbag

papertiger said:


> What do you guys think of the full leg A/W GG leather boots with the 2" block heel?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709299&bmUID=1276685853535&ev19=1:32


 
I like the color is very pretty and look very comfortable! I'm a hugh fan of riding boots! The gold hardware stands out very well against the color.


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> The NY flagship store sent me this pic vintage web stripe navy Boston.
> 
> However, not released on Gucci.com will it be released soon? Thanks!



Yes it will *mzbag*, they were one of the first models that went into actual production to introduce the herigage lines. If you 'pre-order' on Gucci.com I'm pretty sure you will get it soon. I 100% luv that bag and it will go with your vintage shoulder bag too 

BTW, on the riding boot, I'm thinking of the black colour.
I like the 2" heel, usually boots are 1" or lower in this riding style or of course the Gucci sky-scrapers that I love but can't walk in all day - now reading back through this thread I'm worried my size will disappear before I can even get to the A/W boots in store


----------



## mzbag

PT: The boots are very attractive and pretty in both colors. Are you able to contact a SA to hold you a pair in your size? 

BTW: my ban is almost overand Gucci launched those  beautiful Bostons just in time!

The Gucci Corp. did a outstanding exceptional job on the fall/winter 2010 collection!


----------



## smalls

mzbag said:


> The NY flagship store sent me this pic vintage web stripe navy Boston.
> 
> However, not released on Gucci.com will it be released soon? Thanks!


 
I saw this available already for preorder on saks.com.  Very cute and has that vintage look to it.  lol, it's available for presale with an expected ship date no later than 11/14/2010:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709215&bmUID=1276698726747&ev19=1:21


----------



## smalls

papertiger said:


> BTW, on the riding boot, I'm thinking of the black colour.
> I like the 2" heel, usually boots are 1" or lower in this riding style or of course the Gucci sky-scrapers that I love but can't walk in all day - now reading back through this thread I'm worried my size will disappear before I can even get to the A/W boots in store


 
those boots are so prety PT!!!  I like the look and the heel height is great!


----------



## ang2383

smalls said:


> I saw this available already for preorder on saks.com. Very cute and has that vintage look to it. lol, it's available for presale with an expected ship date no later than 11/14/2010:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709215&bmUID=1276698726747&ev19=1:21


 
i think i prefer the navy one over the leather one.  i don't know... i'm not fond of the larger web detail.  i do like the strap though!


----------



## aeonat

ang2383 said:


> i think i prefer the navy one over the leather one. i don't know... i'm not fond of the larger web detail. i do like the strap though!


 
me too.. I am attracted by the navy monogram one too   I guess this will never be on sale... since it will be part of classic collection in no time...


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: The boots are very attractive and pretty in both colors. Are you able to contact a SA to hold you a pair in your size?
> 
> BTW: my ban is almost overand Gucci launched those  beautiful Bostons just in time!
> 
> The Gucci Corp. did a outstanding exceptional job on the fall/winter 2010 collection!





smalls said:


> those boots are so prety PT!!!  I like the look  and the heel height is great!



Thank you *mzbag* and* smalls*

I will get on to my SA soon as get back to London at the weekend (they still have the sale on). It will be a race against the other regulars I bet 

I agree mzbag, Gucci, this season has so many wonderful things.


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> What do you guys think of the full leg A/W GG leather boots with the 2" block heel?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709299&bmUID=1276685853535&ev19=1:32


 

Those boots are very nice, Papertiger! They're such a classic boot style and you'll definitley looking fabulous wearing them  I hope that your SA can order the boots for you.


----------



## aeonat

papertiger said:


> What do you guys think of the full leg A/W GG leather boots with the 2" block heel?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...282574492709299&bmUID=1276685853535&ev19=1:32


 

*Papertiger:* I also like the boot.. I think it is really classic looking!! You can never go wrong with it!!


----------



## Beenie

*Papertiger* I think those boots are AMAZING and I want you to get them so I may live vicariously through you since my calves are too fat for them!


----------



## papertiger

*Expy*, *aeonat* and *Beenie* thanks, I am now officially excited about those boots, let's hope I manage to get a pair in my size. They are so lovely it will almost a shame to walk on the ground with them, well almost. I live in boots most of the year so a practical purchase too (how unlike me I know) fingers crossed 

*Beenie*, you crack me up, your calves are fine (no gaurantee they will fit my over-muscley ones either)


----------



## flipchickmc

I really like those boots PT!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> I really like those boots PT!



Thanks *flip*

That's settled then, I will have them even if I have fight princesses and footballer's wives for them :boxing:


----------



## flipchickmc

papertiger said:


> Thanks *flip*
> 
> That's settled then, I will have them even if I have fight princesses and footballer's wives for them :boxing:


 
Hehe!  

I really love these grey wool with taupe leather boots.  (*Beenie* - I have the calf issue too and these would totally take care of it!)

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/womens-shoes/#0-1251451-246698HFT101513

Plus I think they would look great with the Graphite Bamboo Bar Tote!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Hehe!
> 
> I really love these grey wool with taupe leather boots.  (*Beenie* - I have the calf issue too and these would totally take care of it!)
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/womens-shoes/#0-1251451-246698HFT101513
> 
> Plus I think they would look great with the Graphite Bamboo Bar Tote!



They are GRRRREAT, aren't they, I knew your link would lead to the Lolas from your description (and they come in black too I believe). I luved them too but I have to honest with myself, I have so many high heels and only wear them on 'occasions'. 

Those boots will rock the world


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> ... I luved them too but I have to honest with myself, I have so many high heels and only wear them on 'occasions'.


 
Yay... I'm glad to hear that you're getting the boots, Papertiger! It looks like the two of us have to strive to wear our high heels more often. I will be attending my cousin's (college) graduation party this Saturday and am debating whether or not to use my silver Gucci set.


----------



## ang2383

ladies - i bought a size 34 in the black jellies that went on second markdown for my mom for $59.  she doesn't want them so i'm going to return them unless anyone of you want it?  if you do, PM me and i will give you SA info when i go to do the return.  i have less than 10 days so let me know ASAP!  too bad they're not my size =(


----------



## Beenie

papertiger said:


> I live in boots most of the year so a practical purchase too (how unlike me I know) fingers crossed
> 
> *Beenie*, you crack me up, your calves are fine (no gaurantee they will fit my over-muscley ones either)


 
See, that is the best part, that you'll get lots of use out of them! And my calves almost never fit boots, even when I was 50 pounds smaller!



flipchickmc said:


> Hehe!
> 
> I really love these grey wool with taupe leather boots. (*Beenie* - I have the calf issue too and these would totally take care of it!)
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/womens-shoes/#0-1251451-246698HFT101513
> 
> Plus I think they would look great with the Graphite Bamboo Bar Tote!


 
Oooh lala, I like those a lot. I think over some black leggings and a grey comfy sweater...OH gosh, *Flip*, you're making me think of winter and I never do that . And yes, VERY wonderful with that graphite!

Where do you usually find high boots if you have the same problem? I am kind of embarassed to say this but I was looking high and low last winter for boots when I was going to NYC and I ended up finding ones that fit at Target, of all places!


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> See, that is the best part, that you'll get lots of use out of them! And my calves almost never fit boots, even when I was 50 pounds smaller!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh lala, I like those a lot. I think over some black leggings and a grey comfy sweater...OH gosh, *Flip*, you're making me think of winter and I never do that . And yes, VERY wonderful with that graphite!
> 
> Where do you usually find high boots if you have the same problem? I am kind of embarassed to say this but I was looking high and low last winter for boots when I was going to NYC and I ended up finding ones that fit at Target, of all places!


 
*Beenie:* I have similar issues with the calves issues.. but I scored several pair of boots few seasons back when Ann taylor and Loft has extended calves boots.. they are lovely!! However they stop making those this past winter... But I got one extended calves boots from naturalizer (they weren't as cute as the ann taylor's one but at least it fits!!) And I mainly wear my tall boots during winter !


----------



## Suzzeee

*PT* - luv those boots!!!  

*Beenie and Aeonot* -- I have the same calf issue - even when I was in the best shape of my life in high school my calves were always too big to squeeze into tall boots.  I found this amazing British company a few years ago and I now have fab tall boots!  It's www.duoboots.com -- you can order by shoe and calf size!!  The quality is good (not Gucci good but mid-level brand quality) and they have tons of styles from classic riding boots to the latest trends!


----------



## Suzzeee

mzbag said:


> The NY flagship store sent me this pic vintage web stripe navy Boston.
> 
> However, not released on Gucci.com will it be released soon? Thanks!



Luv this in the blue - am so tempted to pre-order from Saks but I wanted to check out the suede and leather versions before I chose one -- I simply must put myself on some sort of a budget for Fall - I have no will power lately -- am in LA on a biz trip and went to Bloomies to return some shoes and ended up spending more on sale clothes - the deals were sooo amazing though - snagged two Elie Tahari jackets that ended up being about 80% off after all the deals!!


----------



## Beenie

*Aeonat* and *Suzzeee *are you both smaller girls? I ask because even at my smallest as an adult I was a size 6 and I could just barely wear the boots and now at a 14 I definitely cannot. So if this is a common problem why the heck are these boots made so slim? Thanks, *Suzzeee* for the heads up about the boot company, I'll check them out. I also bought a pair at Torrid (a plus size store if you didn't know) and they were perfect in the shaft area but ended up being too big in the foot area if that makes sense.


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> *Aeonat* and *Suzzeee *are you both smaller girls? I ask because even at my smallest as an adult I was a size 6 and I could just barely wear the boots and now at a 14 I definitely cannot. So if this is a common problem why the heck are these boots made so slim? Thanks, *Suzzeee* for the heads up about the boot company, I'll check them out. I also bought a pair at Torrid (a plus size store if you didn't know) and they were perfect in the shaft area but ended up being too big in the foot area if that makes sense.


 
*Beenie:* hahah.. the one I got from naturalizer and ann taylor loft are all regular size shoes with the extended calf.. (few inches more).. and it fit with regular shoes sizes in the foot area.. and we get the extra inches on the calf area !!  I am sad that ann taylor company no longer make those.. since they made some cute pointy toe tall boots!!


----------



## mzbag

BTW: I mentioned the manager at the NY flagship store sent me the photos of the vintage web-stripe Boston. 

I looked very close LOL at this picture what bag is that in the glass case? Looks like a caramel or taupe beauty with pretty hardware.

Ok I dare not call him and ask.


----------



## mzbag

Does anyone like or own any Tibi boots? If so are they comfy?


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> BTW: I mentioned the manager at the NY flagship store sent me the photos of the vintage web-stripe Boston.
> 
> I looked very close LOL at this picture what bag is that in the glass case? Looks like a caramel or taupe beauty with pretty hardware.
> 
> Ok I dare not call him and ask.



That > is this http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/ready-to-wear/#240327-1222785-247602AIX2G2187

You can see it worn here http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/ready-to-wear/#240327 (and of course it's on the handbag page too)

Gucci heritage hobo in light brown nubuck with horse-bit and web-stripe


----------



## mzbag

PT: Thanks Oh yeah now that's nice! Very very pretty luvin luvin it! Just think I know he thought I would call him and ask no way LOL! Beautiful!


----------



## ang2383

ang2383 said:


> ladies - i bought a size 34 in the black jellies that went on second markdown for my mom for $59. she doesn't want them so i'm going to return them unless anyone of you want it? if you do, PM me and i will give you SA info when i go to do the return. i have less than 10 days so let me know ASAP! too bad they're not my size =(


 
these shoes are gone to a lovely tpf'er!!! enjoy!


----------



## flipchickmc

*Beenie* - I got a ton of boots from 6pm.com last winter.  I just do a search for wide calf boots and a bunch come up.  Zappos has a ton too.  I like that it gives you the calf circumference and shaft height.  Being short with wide calves is even worse because my calves start lower (if that makes sense) than an average height person.  So, I have to try on a ton of boots before I find ones that fit.  That's why I mainly stick to ankle boots to avoid that issue altogether.


----------



## papertiger

ang2383 said:


> these shoes are gone to a lovely tpf'er!!! enjoy!




  Alovely tpf'er with tiny feet


----------



## Expy00

ang2383 said:


> these shoes are gone to a lovely tpf'er!!! enjoy!


 
That's great that a TPF member was able to get the black jelly flats. I wonder if I know who it is?


----------



## Expy00

My sand (guccissima) Paloma pumps and black Britt thong (kitten heeled) sandals arrived this afternoon  The sand pumps are very comfy to wear and walk in, despite the 4 1/2" heel height. Here are some quick photos that I took of the shoes:






















I also ordered something from the Gucci outlet for my BF. It's a little after-birthday surprise for him. Unfortunately, my outlet SA did such a great job wrapping up his gift that I couldn't bring myself to unwrap it in order to take a photo:









Here' a photo of the ties that were on sale at the Vacaville outlet last week, I got my BF the black/silver tie that's on the far left in the photo:


----------



## papertiger

^ Oh *Expy* those shoes are DIVINE,  - I hope you will wear them _lots_ 

(lucky man too )


----------



## Expy00

^^ Thank you, Papertiger   The sand pumps were such a great deal, almost 1/2 the cost of my silver pumps! Hopefully, my BF will like his tie. It will be his first Gucci item


----------



## flipchickmc

Oooooh, *Expy! *LOVE the shoes!  Great tie too.


----------



## smalls

Congrats Expy on your new items!!!  The sand guccissima pumps are super gorgeous!  My britt kitten heel shoes will probably come tomorrow!


----------



## Expy00

flipchickmc said:


> Oooooh, *Expy! *LOVE the shoes! Great tie too.


 
Thank you, Flipchickmc.



smalls said:


> Congrats Expy on your new items!!! The sand guccissima pumps are super gorgeous! My britt kitten heel shoes will probably come tomorrow!


 
Thank you, Smalls. I can't wait to see a reveal of all of your new Gucci shoes


----------



## GhstDreamer

Congrats Expy00! Love those peep-toe pumps - very elegant! Your man is very lucky and he's going to be extra stylish wearing that tie.


----------



## cocoster

ang2383 said:


> these shoes are gone to a lovely tpf'er!!! enjoy!


 
i ended up getting these jellies. thanks *ang*! 

i also scored two more pairs on gucci.com today on second markdown. my tiny feet are very happybut my wallet is sweating a little.


----------



## ang2383

Expy00 said:


> My sand (guccissima) Paloma pumps and black Britt thong (kitten heeled) sandals arrived this afternoon  The sand pumps are very comfy to wear and walk in, despite the 4 1/2" heel height.



awww expy!  i love your taste in shoes!!!! omgosh, i want those paloma pumps!!! they are gorgeous, but the heel height is way too high for me!  congrats though =)  



smalls said:


> My britt kitten heel shoes will probably come tomorrow!



hmmmm i think mine should be arriving tomorrow too?  me, you and expy will be shoe triplets haha



cocoster said:


> i ended up getting these jellies. thanks *ang*!



you're welcome =)  i hope you enjoy them!   yay for small feet!  hehe


----------



## smalls

cocoster said:


> i ended up getting these jellies. thanks *ang*!
> 
> i also scored two more pairs on gucci.com today on second markdown. my tiny feet are very happybut my wallet is sweating a little.


 
congrats!  I saw a lot of sz 4, 4.5's online earlier.  Which styles did you get?  I am most likely returning these shoes in a sz 4.  Let me know if you want me to give you my SA info for when I return them.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just had to pop in and tell everyone how much I  my silver Joy Boston. It is so awesome! Just enough bling but not blinding like LV's version of silver a few years ago.


----------



## cocoster

smalls said:


> congrats! I saw a lot of sz 4, 4.5's online earlier. Which styles did you get? I am most likely returning these shoes in a sz 4. Let me know if you want me to give you my SA info for when I return them.


 
hi smalls! i bought the black britt thong kitten heels (like *Expy *and many others* *) and the hollywood low heel pumps http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/womens-shoes/#0-1262387-228242F40609779. also picked up a pair of moccasins for DH so he can be happy about his and forget that i bought 3 pairs. 

were those gold britt thong flats too small?


----------



## ang2383

cocoster said:


> hi smalls! i bought the black britt thong kitten heels (like *Expy *and many others* *) and the hollywood low heel pumps http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/womens-shoes/#0-1262387-228242F40609779. also picked up a pair of moccasins for DH so he can be happy about his and forget that i bought 3 pairs.
> 
> were those gold britt thong flats too small?



haha me, you, smalls and expy will be britt thong kitten heels quadruplets 

haha that's funny "so he can be happy and forget u bought 3 pairs!"

i should use that trick on my bf too


----------



## smalls

cocoster said:


> hi smalls! i bought the black britt thong kitten heels (like *Expy *and many others* *) and the hollywood low heel pumps http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/sale/womens-shoes/#0-1262387-228242F40609779. also picked up a pair of moccasins for DH so he can be happy about his and forget that i bought 3 pairs.
> 
> were those gold britt thong flats too small?


 
Awesome!  Congrats.  I saw those hollywood low heel pumps and was wishing they also had them in a 34.5 or 35 since 34 would have been too small for me.  They look so cute in the picture.  I also got the britt kitten heel sandals thanks to the help of wonderful *expy* who tracked them down in my size!  I ordered them in a sz 5.  The gold britt flat sandals in a sz 4 are just slightly too small.  I think size wise I could get away with them since they are a flip flop- my heel just looks a little long but I don't think anyone would notice.  The reason though that I am most likely returing them is the top part of the gold GG digs into the top of my foot when I was trying to walk around.  It is so hard and uncomfortable.  Perhaps if the sandals were a larger size there would be more slack and they wouldn't be so uncomfortable on me.  I am torn though since the shiny gold with the gold gg is soooo pretty!  It's really a gorgeous shoe- just not comfy enough on my foot!

I think the britt kitten heel shoes will be better comfort-wise though due to the back strap and the placement of the gold gg on the foot.


----------



## Beenie

aeonat said:


> *Beenie:* hahah.. the one I got from naturalizer and ann taylor loft are all regular size shoes with the extended calf.. (few inches more).. and it fit with regular shoes sizes in the foot area.. and we get the extra inches on the calf area !! I am sad that ann taylor company no longer make those.. since they made some cute pointy toe tall boots!!


 


flipchickmc said:


> *Beenie* - I got a ton of boots from 6pm.com last winter. I just do a search for wide calf boots and a bunch come up. Zappos has a ton too. I like that it gives you the calf circumference and shaft height. Being short with wide calves is even worse because my calves start lower (if that makes sense) than an average height person. So, I have to try on a ton of boots before I find ones that fit. That's why I mainly stick to ankle boots to avoid that issue altogether.


 
Thanks for all the info, *Aeonat* and *flipchickmc *I do want some pointy toe boots for next winter. Also, *flip*, I do think I understand since you seem to have a body like a friend of mine and she has exactly what you are describing and she maingly sticks with booties.

*Expy00 *your new pumps are HOT! And I like the sandals as well, of course. Good pic on the tie for DB. I wish I had seen that myself for DH because I think it would look so nice on him at a wedding we are attending where I am maid of honor (gotta make sure he looks good since we'll be in LOTS of pics ).

*Smalls* those gold thongs were originally what I was going to buy and although I would have bought them had the SA called me, I did have that issue with the gold GG's being stiff and not as comfy as almost 300 flip flops should be.


----------



## sneezz

Lovely boots *PT*!

Omg, *Expy00*, those sand guccissima peep toes are drop dead gorgeous!  They would look great with my sand guccissima sukey but I would never be able to pulll them off.  Love the sandals too!

*Smalls*, I was eyeing those hollywood low heeled pumps in 34 but I was a good girl and stuck with my ban (well that and I was worried of scuffing the canvas lol).  Sorry the flip flops didn't work out for ya. =(
​


----------



## Beenie

I know a few of you go to the outlets here and there and was wondering if anyone has seen a positano there lately? I know slim chance, but I figured I would ask.


----------



## mzbag

Expy00: Your heels are lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## Expy00

GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats Expy00! Love those peep-toe pumps - very elegant! Your man is very lucky and he's going to be extra stylish wearing that tie.


 


ang2383 said:


> awww expy! i love your taste in shoes!!!! omgosh, i want those paloma pumps!!! they are gorgeous, but the heel height is way too high for me! congrats though =)
> 
> hmmmm i think mine should be arriving tomorrow too? me, you and expy will be shoe triplets haha


 


Beenie said:


> *Expy00 *your new pumps are HOT! And I like the sandals as well, of course. Good pic on the tie for DB. I wish I had seen that myself for DH because I think it would look so nice on him at a wedding we are attending where I am maid of honor (gotta make sure he looks good since we'll be in LOTS of pics ).


 


sneezz said:


> Omg, *Expy00*, those sand guccissima peep toes are drop dead gorgeous! They would look great with my sand guccissima sukey but I would never be able to pulll them off. Love the sandals too!


 


mzbag said:


> Expy00: Your heels are lovely! Enjoy!


 
Thank you, GhstDreamer, Ang2383, Beenie, Sneezz, and Mzbag! I think that I've gone totally shoe crazy during this Gucci sale but finding such great deals at 40% - 60% proved too much of a temptation for me so for now, no matching hand bags for me as I'm on a SERIOUS shopping ban now. However, I did manage to order a pair of the gold Britt flat thong sandals earlier today when they showed up on the online sale once more. Hopefully, Gucci won't cancel my order for the gold sandals as I wanted to purchase them last weekend but my SA told me that the boutiques were all sold out of the sandals in my size. Also, it looks like quite a few of us ordered the Britt thong kitten heeled sandals, congratulations! 

If anyone is interested in any of the ties shown in the photo from the Vacaville outlet, please let me know as they were a great find for only $79 and my outlet SA can check on the availability for you.


----------



## aeonat

Exyp00: wow lovely new shoes!!! I love the sand guccissima but the 4 inches heel will be killing me or my DH will complaint that I am too tall hahahah!!! 
Of course you know me , unlike your Britt sandal too hahah... Maybe it is meant to be I might score one ... Buy so fat no luck!


----------



## hn_tee

Ladies, what do you think of the guccissima silver sukey hobo? Its on sale on the website now


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> Exyp00: wow lovely new shoes!!! I love the sand guccissima but the 4 inches heel will be killing me or my DH will complaint that I am too tall hahahah!!!
> Of course you know me , unlike your Britt sandal too hahah... Maybe it is meant to be I might score one ... Buy so fat no luck!


 
Thanks, Aeonat. I need the extra heel height as my BF towers over me since he's nearly 5'11" and I'm only 5'. I wish that I had your height  Not to worry, I'll keep an eye out for the Britt thong kitten heels for you as well!





hn_tee said:


> Ladies, what do you think of the guccissima silver sukey hobo? Its on sale on the website now


 
It's a very nice hobo, Hn_tee. I got a chance to try it on a few weeks ago at my local Gucci boutique. Can you check to see if your boutique has the bag in stock? That way you can see if you like the bag and if it's a good fit for you.


----------



## hn_tee

It's a very nice hobo, Hn_tee. I got a chance to try it on a few weeks ago at my local Gucci boutique. Can you check to see if your boutique has the bag in stock? That way you can see if you like the bag and if it's a good fit for you.[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately its not avail at the stores near me. Hmm still thinking if I shud take the chance to purchase it online.


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, I'm so sad right now as Gucci cancelled my online order for the gold Britt flat thong sandals due to unavailability of stock  This is now the third time that Gucci has cancelled an online order of mine for items that I've ordered during second mark down


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> Ladies, I'm so sad right now as Gucci cancelled my online order for the gold Britt flat thong sandals due to unavailability of stock  This is now the third time that Gucci has cancelled an online order of mine for items that I've ordered during second mark down



I'm sorry for you, what could be more frustrating than ordering and looking forward to delivery? 

Be strong Expy, it wasn't meant to be this time but you might find them in one of the outlets somewhere soon


----------



## smalls

Expy00 said:


> Ladies, I'm so sad right now as Gucci cancelled my online order for the gold Britt flat thong sandals due to unavailability of stock  This is now the third time that Gucci has cancelled an online order of mine for items that I've ordered during second mark down


 
I'm sooo sorry!  If it makes you feel any better the gold gg on those flat britt thongs are kind of uncomfy IMO.


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> I'm sorry for you, what could be more frustrating than ordering and looking forward to delivery?
> 
> Be strong Expy, it wasn't meant to be this time but you might find them in one of the outlets somewhere soon


 


smalls said:


> I'm sooo sorry! If it makes you feel any better the gold gg on those flat britt thongs are kind of uncomfy IMO.


 

Thank you so much for your sympathy and understanding, Papertiger and Smalls! I'd ordered two sizes in the gold Britt flat thong sandals just to be on the safe side so it was undaunting to find out this morning that both orders had been cancelled. Hopefully, the sandals will show up at the outlets. I might have jinxed myself last night though as my BF asked if wanted to stop by the Gucci outlet next Saturday and I said that I would but only if my online order for the gold sandals got cancelled.


----------



## aeonat

Expy00 said:


> Thank you so much for your sympathy and understanding, Papertiger and Smalls! I'd ordered two sizes in the gold Britt flat thong sandals just to be on the safe side so it was undaunting to find out this morning that both orders had been cancelled. Hopefully, the sandals will show up at the outlets. I might have jinxed myself last night though as my BF asked if wanted to stop by the Gucci outlet next Saturday and I said that I would but only if my online order for the gold sandals got cancelled.


 
Oh.. I am sorry to hear that your online order got cancelled!!  But I think you should keep on checking the store and gucci,.com.. since ppl might be returning store to the store and online.. so you never know.. it might reappear soon.. and as you said.. it might just show up in outlet somedays!!


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> Oh.. I am sorry to hear that your online order got cancelled!! But I think you should keep on checking the store and gucci,.com.. since ppl might be returning store to the store and online.. so you never know.. it might reappear soon.. and as you said.. it might just show up in outlet somedays!!


 
Thanks, Aeonat! Yes, I'll keeping checking back with the boutiques and Gucci.com on this in the off-chance that someone returns the sandals in my size.


----------



## flipchickmc

Bummer *Expy*!  Hopefully they'll show up elsewhere for you.

I got my Black Jelly flats today.  I posted them in the Spring/Summer purchases thread.  Still need to post my silver wallet w/chain that I pre-saled and finally picked up last Saturday.


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Bummer *Expy*!  Hopefully they'll show up elsewhere for you.
> 
> *I got my Black Jelly flats today*.  I posted them in the Spring/Summer purchases thread.  Still need to post my silver wallet w/chain that I pre-saled and finally picked up last Saturday.





Can't wait to see your silver wallet on a chain


----------



## sneezz

Sorry That your order got canceled again *Expy00*, like PT said I'm sure they will pop up again for you later on down the road.  Perhaps it's also a sign that you shouldn't spend anymore for the time being lol.


----------



## Expy00

flipchickmc said:


> Bummer *Expy*! Hopefully they'll show up elsewhere for you.
> 
> I got my Black Jelly flats today. I posted them in the Spring/Summer purchases thread. Still need to post my silver wallet w/chain that I pre-saled and finally picked up last Saturday.


 
Thank you, Flipchickmc. I'm glad to hear that your black Jelly flats arrived...they look great on you, enjoy! I can't wait to see a photo/reveal of your silver wallet w/chain 





sneezz said:


> Sorry That your order got canceled again *Expy00*, like PT said I'm sure they will pop up again for you later on down the road. Perhaps it's also a sign that you shouldn't spend anymore for the time being lol.


 
Thank you, Sneezz. Yes, it must be a sign that I need to be good now with my spending as my Galaxy medium shoulder bag arrived this morning and I don't really care for the bag at all. Unfortunately, the bag's chain strap length is too long for me and therefore, this causes the bag to hang down well past my hip/thigh area.


----------



## smalls

heeehee... so I returned the silver sukey tote... and bought a few replacement items....    :devil:


----------



## smalls

Expy00 said:


> Yes, it must be a sign that I need to be good now with my spending as my Galaxy medium shoulder bag arrived this morning and I don't really care for the bag at all. Unfortunately, the bag's chain strap length is too long for me and therefore, this causes the bag to hang down well past my hip/thigh area.


 

Sorry the Galaxy bag didn't work out for you Expy- but it's true that's good you can save that money.

Thanks again for finding the britt kitten heel shoes for me.  I really love them!


----------



## Expy00

smalls said:


> heeehee... so I returned the silver sukey tote... and bought a few replacement items....    :devil:


 
What great Gucci finds, Smalls! I love everything... It looks like we've got the same taste in shoe styles and hand bags as well  Enjoy all of your new Gucci goodies!!


----------



## Expy00

smalls said:


> Sorry the Galaxy bag didn't work out for you Expy- but it's true that's good you can save that money.
> 
> Thanks again for finding the britt kitten heel shoes for me. I really love them!


 
You're most welcome, Smalls. I'm glad that you were able to locate the Britt thong kitten heels in both the bronze and black colors. Even my mom didn't care for the Galaxy as she stated that it looked like a Coach bag and that the leather would scratch too easily. 

Are those the Royal ballerina flats, platino/platinum color, in your reveal photo? If so, how does the color compare to that of your silver guccissima wristlet?


----------



## smalls

Expy00 said:


> You're most welcome, Smalls. I'm glad that you were able to locate the Britt thong kitten heels in both the bronze and black colors. Even my mom didn't care for the Galaxy as she stated that it looked like a Coach bag and that the leather would scratch too easily.
> 
> Are those the Royal ballerina flats, platino/platinum color, in your reveal photo? If so, how does the color compare to that of your silver guccissima wristlet?


 
those are the royal ballerina flats in platino!  I was actually trying to compare them myself so I took a pic of the two together.  Up close they do not match at all but if I was wearing them since the wristlet would not be right up against my shoes it may look ok...


----------



## sneezz

smalls said:


> heeehee... so I returned the silver sukey tote... and bought a few replacement items....    :devil:


 
That's quite a few replacements lol!  Congrats, hope you love the black sukey and sukey boston more!



Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Sneezz. Yes, it must be a sign that I need to be good now with my spending as my Galaxy medium shoulder bag arrived this morning and I don't really care for the bag at all. Unfortunately, the bag's chain strap length is too long for me and therefore, this causes the bag to hang down well past my hip/thigh area.


 
Sorry to hear that, but more $ back in your wallet!


----------



## Expy00

smalls said:


> those are the royal ballerina flats in platino! I was actually trying to compare them myself so I took a pic of the two together. Up close they do not match at all but if I was wearing them since the wristlet would not be right up against my shoes it may look ok...


 
Thank you so much for the comparison photo, Smalls! I greatly appreciate it  One of my SAs managed to track down the flats for me but since her store didn't receive the flats, it was hard determining whether or not the flats would look OK when paired with the silver Sukey. I think that you're correct, the flats could definitely work when paired with a silver guccissima item.






sneezz said:


> Sorry to hear that, but more $ back in your wallet!



Thank you again, Sneezz. Yes, that money will go right back into the savings account for the beige flap bag.


----------



## GhstDreamer

smalls: Congrats on all your lovely gucci replacements - especially the black sukey boston!


----------



## mzbag

Expy00:your merchandise will return. 

Smalls: your replacement items are beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## flipchickmc

*smalls!!!!* You did good girlfriend!  I'm loving the leather Sukeys!!  And just look at all those pretty shoes.  I love shoes!


----------



## Suzzeee

Congrats* Smalls* - so glad you found those Britt kitten heels - I totally love mine!  I now kinda wish I'd also gotten the gold ones too but I have the ivory/tortoise ones from last summer and got the black on this sale!  I love those orange heels too - gorgy!!


----------



## flipchickmc

Had to enlarge!


----------



## Expy00

mzbag said:


> Expy00:your merchandise will return.


 
Thank you, Mzbag  I really do hope that the gold sandals show up at the outlets soon!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Had to enlarge!



Whooo you did well smalls, I'm so impressed


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> You're most welcome, Smalls. I'm glad that you were able to locate the Britt thong kitten heels in both the bronze and black colors. Even my mom didn't care for the Galaxy as she stated that it looked like a Coach bag and that the leather would scratch too easily.
> 
> Are those the Royal ballerina flats, platino/platinum color, in your reveal photo? If so, how does the color compare to that of your silver guccissima wristlet?




I thought the med Galaxy was too small and a little plain BUT I still dream of owning a _large _black python Galaxy, OMG G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S. Another tPFer almost bought it (which is why I didn't, as it was the last one I knew of in the UK) but then she re-considered and it wasn't until a week later I thought so why didn't I say hold it for me? :girlwhack:


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> I thought the med Galaxy was too small and a little plain BUT I still dream of owning a _large _black python Galaxy, OMG G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S. Another tPFer almost bought it (which is why I didn't, as it was the last one I knew of in the UK) but then she re-considered and it wasn't until a week later I thought so why didn't I say hold it for me? :girlwhack:


 
That python Galaxy sounds so gorgeous, Papertiger! I'm sorry that you missed out on it. Perhaps your boutique will receive another one or maybe they can order it for you from another boutique in Europe? Yes, my mom's point was that the medium Galaxy shoulder bag was rather plain looking and her concern was that the soft leather could be easily scratched as she knows how anal I am about such things. Oh well, that's more money that goes back into the kitty for the beige flap bag


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> That python Galaxy sounds so gorgeous, Papertiger! I'm sorry that you missed out on it. Perhaps your boutique will receive another one or maybe they can order it for you from another boutique in Europe? Yes, my mom's point was that the medium Galaxy shoulder bag was rather plain looking and her concern was that the soft leather could be easily scratched as she knows how anal I am about such things. *Oh well, that's more money that goes back into the kitty for the beige flap bag *



Yes, exactly, no room for _any_ bags that you don't love till it hurts 

The large black python Galaxy sold out before January  I saw the large shaded metallic python version in Harrods just before I went to Germany (and before the sale) but it was too OTT even form me


----------



## smalls

Thanks for all the sweet compliments *expy, sneezz, GD, mzbag, flip, Suzzeee, PT*!!!  My favorites are the sukey boston and the britt kitten heels.  They are a good match together too!


----------



## flipchickmc

smalls said:


> Thanks for all the sweet compliments *expy, sneezz, GD, mzbag, flip, Suzzeee, PT*!!! My favorites are the sukey boston and the britt kitten heels. They are a good match together too!


 
I was so tempted to get those black britt kitten heels!  Then I realized that my black bags:  Icon Bit Boston and Britt Hobo w/Tassel have silver hardware.  So, I decided to pass...but now I want them again after seeing your pics.  Hehe.


----------



## aeonat

flipchickmc said:


> I was so tempted to get those black britt kitten heels! Then I realized that my black bags: Icon Bit Boston and Britt Hobo w/Tassel have silver hardware. So, I decided to pass...but now I want them again after seeing your pics. Hehe.


 
hahaha.. I want them too after seeing their pics.. I was trying to resist the temptation.. I guess I was way too successful!!! But now I also want to find a black one..  oh well....


----------



## aeonat

*smalls*: BIG congrats on all the goodies that you scored!!!  hahahah... Love those britt kitten heels!!!!  and the sukey boston is stunning!!!


----------



## smalls

flipchickmc said:


> I was so tempted to get those black britt kitten heels! Then I realized that my black bags: Icon Bit Boston and Britt Hobo w/Tassel have silver hardware. So, I decided to pass...but now I want them again after seeing your pics. Hehe.


 
heeehee you should get them... :devil:.  It's a pale gold so I don't think the hardware would be too obvious.  flip- it's the orange trim slides and the platino flats that I saw last week at my local boutique in your size (I think it was your size).


----------



## smalls

aeonat said:


> *smalls*: BIG congrats on all the goodies that you scored!!! hahahah... Love those britt kitten heels!!!! and the sukey boston is stunning!!!


 
thanks *aeonat*!!!  I also hope you can score the britt kitten heel shoes.    If it's meant to be they will pop up in your size.


----------



## flipchickmc

smalls said:


> heeehee you should get them... :devil:. It's a pale gold so I don't think the hardware would be too obvious. flip- it's the orange trim slides and the platino flats that I saw last week at my local boutique in your size (I think it was your size).


 
I did get a Gucci GC for my b-day that I can use.  But I think I'm going to save it for my Bamboo Bar Tote.  I went to the boutique last Saturday and they only had the brown leather in store - graphite is not yet in.  I love it brown too but I need a grey bag in my life! 

So, ever since I've been uploading pics to the "What Gucci are you wearing today".  I decided to finally capture them in an album.  Link is in my siggy.  In no particular order - some pics are very old and poor quality.  I have more Gucci shoes and accessories to add - along with my silver chain wallet.  But for now, everything is finally in one place LOL.


----------



## MMMommy

flipchickmc, 

I wish I could enlarge your siggy pic so I could ogle your collection of handbags more easily!


----------



## ang2383

flipchickmc said:


> So, ever since I've been uploading pics to the "What Gucci are you wearing today".  I decided to finally capture them in an album.  Link is in my siggy.  In no particular order - some pics are very old and poor quality.  I have more Gucci shoes and accessories to add - along with my silver chain wallet.  But for now, everything is finally in one place LOL.



looking now!  you inspire me to post mine too.  haha i've been procrastinating!


----------



## smalls

flipchickmc said:


> I did get a Gucci GC for my b-day that I can use. But I think I'm going to save it for my Bamboo Bar Tote. I went to the boutique last Saturday and they only had the brown leather in store - graphite is not yet in. I love it brown too but I need a grey bag in my life!
> 
> So, ever since I've been uploading pics to the "What Gucci are you wearing today". I decided to finally capture them in an album. Link is in my siggy. In no particular order - some pics are very old and poor quality. I have more Gucci shoes and accessories to add - along with my silver chain wallet. But for now, everything is finally in one place LOL.


 
flip- I love your collection pics!  They are awesome!  You always dress really cute too- I like your outfits!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> I did get a Gucci GC for my b-day that I can use.  But I think I'm going to save it for my Bamboo Bar Tote.  I went to the boutique last Saturday and they only had the brown leather in store - graphite is not yet in. * I love it brown too but I need a grey bag in my life! *
> 
> So, ever since I've been uploading pics to the "What Gucci are you wearing today". * I decided to finally capture them in an album*.  Link is in my siggy.  In no particular order - some pics are very old and poor quality.  I have more Gucci shoes and accessories to add - along with my silver chain wallet.  But for now, everything is finally in one place LOL.



ITA - everyone needs a grey bag in their life, you will adore it for sure.

I luv your phots *flip*, great idea to put them all together


----------



## papertiger

I arrived in London in the early hours and first day back I went a little crazy.  I just got back from town. Of course I popped into Gucci (3 to be exact). Ordered the A/W boots I liked (and happily you all liked too ) in my size and came home with a little souvenir from the sale (so I guess I've broken my ban then ooops!).

I like the look of and the concept of the new recyclable carrier bag. Well done Gucci.

I'm happy that I can join you guys soon on the S/S sale thread with my new tan horse-bit belt (50% off on a belt I was thinking of buying full price but then 'forgot' to ). I'll try to take a pic this weekend if I can but I'm sure you know the one I'm talking about. 

They also had the black version of my purple croc belt in the sale but it was still 3 X as much as the tan leather so I left it hanging there and very tempted to go back and get it. Someone talk me out of it please


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Is it those thigh-high boots?! Those are super hot and sexy!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Is it those thigh-high boots?! Those are super hot and sexy!



Ha ha, no I'm leaving those for you 

Just a plain old sturdy riding boot type in default black but I think I will wear them and wear them and should have them for a few years. 

I even tried the Hermes Kelly boot and Jumping boot on (just in case I liked them better) but I peferred a similar Gucci on me with a 5cm/2" heel (it was http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/womens-shoes/#0-1230920-225627AGL001000)  

Here is the boot I pre-ordered: http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-10/womens-shoes/#0-1251444-246627A3N001000


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Love those though too - so classic...


----------



## sneezz

papertiger said:


> I arrived in London in the early hours and first day back I went a little crazy.  I just got back from town. Of course I popped into Gucci (3 to be exact). Ordered the A/W boots I liked (and happily you all liked too ) in my size and came home with a little souvenir from the sale (so I guess I've broken my ban then ooops!).
> 
> I like the look of and the concept of the new recyclable carrier bag. Well done Gucci.
> 
> I'm happy that I can join you guys soon on the S/S sale thread with my new tan horse-bit belt (50% off on a belt I was thinking of buying full price but then 'forgot' to ). I'll try to take a pic this weekend if I can but I'm sure you know the one I'm talking about.
> 
> They also had the black version of my purple croc belt in the sale but it was still 3 X as much as the tan leather so I left it hanging there and very tempted
> to go back and get it. Someone talk me out of it please



I will rise to the task..PT you don't need that belt.  I'm sure the tan one is gorgeous enough!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Love those though too - so classic...



I'm glad you like them . 

In the UK there's not much difference between the prices of the classic or the new A/W.

I'm studying the two side by side (by opening Gucci.com twice) and I see the classic ones are a little wider at the front and don't 'turn-up' at the end and I may prefer the classic look I tried on today to the ones in the pipeline but we'll see.


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> I will rise to the task..PT you don't need that belt.  I'm sure the tan one is gorgeous enough!



Thank you sneezz :true: I DON'T! 

Stop me from thinking about it, someone from the UK please go and buy it plllleeeesssseee.

I have a brown/black reversible, purple croc (that I do wear, was wearing it yesterday ) black and chain and now the tan. I also have my black H croc Romance belt with lots of gold hardware. How many darn belts do I need? 


I think it's my peverse thinking - now you know why I stay away from sales, it works out cheaper buying at full price .


----------



## GhstDreamer

^^I'm still drooling over the "karen" stretch thigh highs in grey! They're stunning - I do want them but I will have to sacrifice a handbag for a pair of boots. If I ask my male co-workers, they're all want me to go for the boots! They bugged me to wear my SW black boots pairs to work and they loved them. They told me to wear something shorter to show them off next time.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^^I'm still drooling over the "karen" stretch thigh highs in grey! They're stunning - I do want them but I will have to sacrifice a handbag for a pair of boots. If I ask my male co-workers, they're all want me to go for the boots! They bugged me to wear my SW black boots pairs to work and they loved them. They told me to wear something shorter to show them off next time.



 men are the same the world over 

I think the same, the grey Karens are the nicest colour (it says green but they are NOT green) and don't look so 'heavy' IMO. I have a pair of black nubuck OTK high boots already or I might have been tempted.

The heel height (and width) of these runway boots width doesn't seem as crazy this year and it has a good platform. 

Would you be giving up your med leather Bamboo Top Handle to get them? :wondering


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Yup it would be the med bamboo TH - the boots are only a few hundred dollars more than the bag. However I do have reservations about giving up a bag for shoes!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I know everyone is buying and buying but I've placed myself on a ban (just paid off an entire 2K cc bill this month! I pride myself on not carrying any cc debt). Anyways finished my report cards yesterday and I started changing a couple of outfits around on my blythe dolls. 

So here's the most recent pic (today):





btw, I'm not buying anymore including clothes until August...


----------



## mzbag

PT:I can't wait to see those modeling pics in the riding boots! Glad they had your size you made it back just in time!

Also, you scored a lovely bag! Congrats!


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer: Luvin Luvin your dolls so tempted to show my daughter! 

Your collection of dolls is lovely! However, not going to show my daughter yet she will want one!

Congrats on your lovely doll collection! BTW lovin missy in the sunnines!


----------



## mzbag

PT: Oh Yeah that is a funky riding boot!  Now that's my kinda of boot! So glad they had your size!


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> I know everyone is buying and buying but I've placed myself on a ban (just paid off an entire 2K cc bill this month! I pride myself on not carrying any cc debt). Anyways finished my report cards yesterday and I started changing a couple of outfits around on my blythe dolls.
> 
> So here's the most recent pic (today):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, I'm not buying anymore including clothes until August...



Ghstdreamer : wow...  you already have 5 of the blythe dolls!!! Congrats.. Wow they are all very cute!!! Hahah it is totally addicting... Even more than gucci !!!! Can't wait to see more dolls and outfits after your ban!


----------



## aeonat

Here is the gunmetal sets that I scored over 2 sales (fall 2009 and spring 2010) and from 3 different stores..


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Already posted in the Sales Purchases thread but aeonat you did good at the sales! To get all a matching set at different sales and stores - lucky girl!

btw, thanks aeonat and mzbag - I think 5 blythes are enough for now. 

mzbag: My sister brought Save the Animals blythe to work with her - she teaches grade 1 and all the girls in her class wanted one. She only let them pat her doll on the head a little bit but she won't let them hold her! lol The all said they wanted to ask their mom to buy one for them. Of course the boys don't care.


----------



## papertiger

*mzbag* I don't have any new boots as yet (just ordered them for A/W) but no hurry. 

*GhstGreamer* I really adore all your  Blythes. If on your Blythe travels you ever see another, please look out for a Natasha Morre for me (Europe way) BTW, Punk looks so much like my French friend Celine with that hair-cut and sunnies. 

*aeonat* Well done for all your things at the new sale, even better that they match some shoes from the last.


----------



## papertiger

I went through my wardrobe last night and today and found some of my older Guccis that I've talked about but never shown you guys. Still haven't found my large jade-green Horsebit Day bag (like the small one in biscuit) and my brown half moon with web-stripe but I'm sure they are somewhere.

Here are some pics:


----------



## papertiger

I was happy I found them (and still luv them) I wanted to share them with you.

Didn't have to look far for this A/W 2005 one, it was aleady out from cleaning. (Shoulder strap from another Gucci)






Horse-bit clutch from A/W collection 2002 






Small biscuit Horse-bit Day from 2003/4 (can't remember)






This used to be my darling until my Secret (matching suede lining ). Med Tobacco Horse-bit Hobo (sometimes called 'chain hobo')


----------



## GhstDreamer

^The purple Gucci is stunning!!! I totally want a bag like that! Btw PT, you have one of the best Gucci collections - it's not just a lot but you know how to pick all the iconic, classic and timeless pieces. They're distinctively Gucci regardless of which era they're from.

Btw, I was very surprised at that doll & figurine store where I got NM from - the owner had quite a number of very limited blythes that are from several years ago.


----------



## papertiger

...and this is my poor little web-stripe canvas Jakie (S/S 2005) I don't know how long I can keep her, she's one her last legs I should say .


----------



## papertiger

...and this is my poor little web-stripe canvas Jakie (S/S 2005) I don't know how long I can keep her, she's one her last legs I should say .


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^The purple Gucci is stunning!!! I totally want a bag like that! Btw PT, you have one of the best Gucci collections - it's not just a lot but you know how to pick all the iconic, classic and timeless pieces. They're distinctively Gucci regardless of which era they're from.
> 
> Btw, I was very surprised at that doll & figurine store where I got NM from - the owner had quite a number of very limited blythes that are from several years ago.



Thank you _so_ much *GhstDreamer*, That is so lovely of you to say 

BTW, the purple, is actually more burgundy, something went wrong with the white-balance of my camera. I had been thinking of giving it that bag up, so I wore it yesterday to test in town and realised I still absolutely love it, so they're all staying. I think the new Kathrine bag is very similar. 

You were very lucky with NM. I know many Blythe collectors didn't like her as much because she was supposed to be less girly and romantic but lots more people like me wanted her for the same reason .


----------



## smalls

wow- your bags are so pretty PT!  Thanks for taking pictures and sharing them with us.  I love that black clutch- it's so sleek and classy!


----------



## papertiger

smalls said:


> wow- your bags are so pretty PT!  Thanks for taking pictures and sharing them with us.  I love that black clutch- it's so sleek and classy!



Thank you* smalls*, it's my pleasure :kiss:


----------



## aeonat

Papertiger: thank u for takin the pic for us.... Your collection is really amazing as ghstdreamer said... U got all the classic iconic pieces that can be used at all times!!


----------



## mzbag

PT: Very pretty I like all your pieces! Thank you for sharing. 

BTW: The clutch is so exquisite very nice!


----------



## Suzzeee

*GD* - your Blythe's are adorable - Punkaholic is still my fave I think!!  

*PT* - love all of your bags especially the Horsebit Clutch!  I wish I'd "discovered" Gucci before those got so scarce!!


----------



## papertiger

Thank you *aeonat*, *mzbags *and *Suzzeee* 

Yes, that clutch is beautiful and I'm glad I bought it in plain black (I wasn't sure at the time) 

Looks a bit confusing regards sizes. The little horsebit Day bag is half the length of the clutch, and both are great day or eve


----------



## Beenie

*GhstDreamer*, your Blythe collection is turning out so great and good job on getting rid of that CC balance.

*papertiger*, like everyone else says, your collection is TDF. I love all that horsebit! And I have a feeling you may know which is my favorite from your post.

*Aeonat* your gunmetal collection is fabulous. I am so happy you were able to find all those pieces separately.


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> *GhstDreamer*, your Blythe collection is turning out so great and good job on getting rid of that CC balance.
> 
> *papertiger*, like everyone else says, your collection is TDF. I love all that horsebit! And I have a feeling you may know which is my favorite from your post.
> 
> *Aeonat* your gunmetal collection is fabulous. I am so happy you were able to find all those pieces separately.



 Is it the hobo . I would luv that bag in large too.  horse-bits! 

Isn't funny how are habbits change* beenie*? When I first bought that hobo I thought it was huge . Now I look at 17" bags and don't blink .

I'm writing a list of all my Gucci things including bags. Last night I counted 16 bags in my head but now I'm writing it down I realise it's at least *20*  no wallets included.

Has anyone else taken inventory of all their Gucci recently? Where there any big (or small) surprises?


----------



## papertiger

http://guccishowlive.iwebcasting.it/vod.php

Menswear show today 

Very natural colours (stone, cream, white, black and brown), late 1960s vibe (but still Euro). Travel bags in tan saddle leather (some tooled). Mostly very wearable clothes.

If this is a indication of where the women's RTW will go I am GG happy


----------



## mzbag

Watching the show! A lot of nice sweaters, bags and luvin the mens shoes!

Beautiful sunglasses and jackets too!


----------



## mzbag

PT: Thanx! The Menswear show was nice! Very polished look that's classy and sporty!


----------



## flipchickmc

Aww - thanks guys!  This will make it easier to see what I actually have all in one place.  I have more shoes to add (some never even worn yet:  Red pumps, chocolate guccissima hysteria pumps, etc).
*
PT* - Ooooh, lovin all the eye candy you posted!  Such great bags.

*GhstDreamer* - I'm in awe of all your Blythe dolls.  Just beyond adorable!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks *PT *for sharing, they're all such great pieces!

*GD*, I love your Blythe collection.  If and when I have a little girl, I think I'll have to start a new obsession!


----------



## papertiger

*mzbag*, glad you enjoyed it 

*flip and sneez *thank you, 2 bags still AWOL :wondering

Everyone, I put a pic of my new belt from the sales on the spring sales thread. I am very happy I bought it


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just ordered the silver wristlet I have been DYING to have -- it's back on Gucci.com!!!

Many thanks to the fabulous PFer who PMed me to let me know!

There are a lot of other things that have been added to the sale sections. Take a look!


----------



## flipchickmc

lorihmatthews said:


> I just ordered the silver wristlet I have been DYING to have -- it's back on Gucci.com!!!
> 
> Many thanks to the fabulous PFer who PMed me to let me know!
> 
> There are a lot of other things that have been added to the sale sections. Take a look!


 
Woohoo! CONGRATS.  Don't you just love tPF for instances like these?


----------



## lorihmatthews

flipchickmc said:


> Woohoo! CONGRATS. Don't you just love tPF for instances like these?


 
I know! It's like having a whole board full of fairy godmothers!


----------



## Suzzeee

Congrats Lori - that's awesome - can't wait to see your new bag!!


----------



## mzbag

lorihmatthews said:


> I know! It's like having a whole board full of fairy godmothers!


 
Yes so true! Luv it fairy godmothers of goodies!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Wow ... the silver clutch is gone again from the website ... I hope my order comes through!


----------



## mzbag

Wow! Gone already! Happened with the tattoo Boston fairy godmothers stated was on Gucci.com waited a couple of days was unavailable photo was there. My DH went to order for me unavailable I still tried to get that baby in my shopping bag was gone!I looked at my DH oh well guess I will look at something else until it returns. LOL!


----------



## flipchickmc

tPF fairy godmother just PM'd me that the black britt thongs were once again available so I snatched them up!  Hopefully my order goes thru.  They only had 36.5 available and now it's no longer showing as avail.


----------



## mzbag

flipchickmc said:


> tPF fairy godmother just PM'd me that the black britt thongs were once again available so I snatched them up! Hopefully my order goes thru. They only had 36.5 available and now it's no longer showing as avail.


 

Wow! Gucci merchandise is moving fast! Yes stay positive your order will go through!


----------



## aeonat

flipchickmc said:


> tPF fairy godmother just PM'd me that the black britt thongs were once again available so I snatched them up! Hopefully my order goes thru. They only had 36.5 available and now it's no longer showing as avail.


 
Congrats!! Hope your orders go through fine!! I wish I can find a 38.5... hahah still looking


----------



## papertiger

*flip* and *sneez* thank you so much 

*flip* amd *lori*, I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you both


----------



## lorihmatthews

*YES!!!* 

_Thank you for shopping with Gucci Online.

We would like to confirm that your order US XXXXXXXXX has been shipped today._


----------



## flipchickmc

lorihmatthews said:


> *YES!!!*
> 
> _Thank you for shopping with Gucci Online._
> 
> _We would like to confirm that your order US XXXXXXXXX has been shipped today._


 
I got my Shipping Confirmation email too!


----------



## Suzzeee

Nice job guys!! ^^

I just checked the site after I got back in from client meetings and a lot of things are gone that were there this morning!!


----------



## smalls

lorihmatthews said:


> *YES!!!*
> 
> _Thank you for shopping with Gucci Online._
> 
> _We would like to confirm that your order US XXXXXXXXX has been shipped today._


 
Awesome Lori!  Congrats!  I am so happy you were able to score the wristlet.


----------



## smalls

flipchickmc said:


> I got my Shipping Confirmation email too!


 
Congrats to you too flip!  Let us know how you like the britt shoes when you get them.  Now we just need to find aeonat a pair in her size!


----------



## papertiger

*flip* and *lori *

Great news, now I can uncross my toes (just as well 'cos it's really hard to walk LOL)


----------



## MMMommy

Flipchickmc,

Check your message box!  I PM'd you about something about your wish list item (I think)!


----------



## mzbag

flip and lorri: That's good! Happy your orders cleared!


----------



## flipchickmc

MMMommy said:


> Flipchickmc,
> 
> Check your message box! I PM'd you about something about your wish list item (I think)!


 
THANK-YOU!!!!


----------



## Beenie

lorihmatthews said:


> I just ordered the silver wristlet I have been DYING to have -- it's back on Gucci.com!!!
> 
> Many thanks to the fabulous PFer who PMed me to let me know!
> 
> There are a lot of other things that have been added to the sale sections. Take a look!


 


flipchickmc said:


> I got my Shipping Confirmation email too!


 
I am super excited for both of you! Flip, do you have something grey in a shopping cart on BF right now ?


----------



## sneezz

Beenie said:


> I am super excited for both of you! Flip, do you have something grey in a shopping cart on BF right now ?



Haha I was thinking the same thing!  It's in someone's cart!


----------



## lorihmatthews

*Beenie*, I know! Now I don't have to keep begging you to send me yours!


----------



## flipchickmc

UGH!  I had the bag in my shopping cart - then I had a bunch of issues to take care of at work and had to make a delivery to a customer.  Bag is now gone!   But I already had it in my mind that I would not purchase this bag til Fall.  Since it's available in the Classic section of the website - I'm hoping it will stick around til later this year.  I have a couple trips coming up this year that I need to save for and I should really be on purse ban!


----------



## sneezz

flipchickmc said:


> UGH!  I had the bag in my shopping cart - then I had a bunch of issues to take care of at work and had to make a delivery to a customer.  Bag is now gone!   But I already had it in my mind that I would not purchase this bag til Fall.  Since it's available in the Classic section of the website - I'm hoping it will stick around til later this year.  I have a couple trips coming up this year that I need to save for and I should really be on purse ban!



I'm sorry!  I'm sure it will pop up again and you'll have a 10% off code ready, just like with the icon bit!


----------



## mzbag

flip:Wow again! I know the feeling merchandise moving fast! It will come back around.

I feel like if you blink and look up it's gone!  Gotta get the Gucci fast!


----------



## flipchickmc

sneezz said:


> I'm sorry! I'm sure it will pop up again and you'll have a 10% off code ready, just like with the icon bit!


 
I was chatting with an on-line rep who was able to honor the 10% from earlier this week - but then I got called away from my desk.  But that's ok - not meant to be for now.  I've got plenty in my collection to keep me company until she becomes mine!  Hehe.  With the weather getting nicer, I'm pulling out some of my babies that have been in hiberation all fall/winter...due to an IB Boston that has been taking center stage.


----------



## Beenie

Well, *Flipchickmc*, I am sure it was not meant to be YET, but will be ready for you (maybe at an even better price!) when it is the right time. Now get out and use your hidden babies .

*Lorimatthews* I cannot wait until you get your wristlet, I think you're going to be so happy!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> I was chatting with an on-line rep who was able to honor the 10% from earlier this week - but then I got called away from my desk.  But that's ok - not meant to be for now.  I've got plenty in my collection to keep me company until she becomes mine!  Hehe.  With the weather getting nicer, I'm pulling out some of my babies that have been in hiberation all fall/winter...due to an IB Boston that has been taking center stage.



You _will _have your grey bag 

I'm going through lots of things in bags too, I am finding all kinds of things I had forgotton about


----------



## flipchickmc

papertiger said:


> You _will _have your grey bag
> 
> I'm going through lots of things in bags too, I am finding all kinds of things I had forgotton about


 
Yes, I WILL have that grey bag!  I'd love to actually try her on and see her first.  I am on the list at the Gucci boutique to be called as soon as it arrives in store.

Until then - I've declared myself on a PURSE BAN!  Can I do it?!  Yes, I can!


----------



## smalls

flipchickmc said:


> UGH! I had the bag in my shopping cart - then I had a bunch of issues to take care of at work and had to make a delivery to a customer. Bag is now gone!  But I already had it in my mind that I would not purchase this bag til Fall. Since it's available in the Classic section of the website - I'm hoping it will stick around til later this year. I have a couple trips coming up this year that I need to save for and I should really be on purse ban!


 
sorry flip!  I feel confident that you will snag it when the time is right!


----------



## ang2383

aww flip i'm sorry your bag got away!  it'll turn up again.  

i've been stalking bluefly myself.  there's a bag i'm dying for on there.  do you know how often and when bluefly updates their site with bags or is it random?  you're lucky you don't live in nyc.  i get charged tax here =(  haha it's hard to believe, but the building and area their office is located in is kinda sketchy at night.  walking by you wouldn't think it's bluefly.  and congrats on the britts too!  

lori - congrats on the wristlet!!


----------



## sneezz

flipchickmc said:


> I was chatting with an on-line rep who was able to honor the 10% from earlier this week - but then I got called away from my desk.  But that's ok - not meant to be for now. *I've got plenty in my collection to keep me company until she becomes mine!*  Hehe. With the weather getting nicer, I'm pulling out some of my babies that have been in hiberation all fall/winter...due to an IB Boston that has been taking center stage.


 
That is a good attitude!  You can be successful on your purse ban if you stay strong and focused on your HG .  In the words of Bella Carolli: "You can do it, you can do it!"  Haha that was cheesy I know.


----------



## dizchik

a quick question about bluefly: if you order a bag from them, is the bag in the original box? I'm assuming the dust bag is definitely included, along with the paperwork, but what about an original box? they they send it with a ribbon wrapped around it too?


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Yes, I WILL have that grey bag!  I'd love to actually try her on and see her first.  I am on the list at the Gucci boutique to be called as soon as it arrives in store.
> 
> Until then - I've declared myself on a PURSE BAN!  Can I do it?!  *Yes, I can!*


----------



## flipchickmc

dizchik said:


> a quick question about bluefly: if you order a bag from them, is the bag in the original box? I'm assuming the dust bag is definitely included, along with the paperwork, but what about an original box? they they send it with a ribbon wrapped around it too?


 
I've ordered shoes and a wristlet from them and they came in the original Gucci boxes.  My Icon Bit boston that I got came with the dustbag and paperwork but no pretty box or ribbon.  It's hard to come by a Gucci box nowadays.


----------



## Suzzeee

*Flip* -- I should so join you on that purse ban!!  I have bags I've not even used yet!

I did just post (in the Outlet Deals thread) pics/prices of a bunch of new accessories and some shoes that Vacaville just got in - some super cute wallets!


----------



## smalls

I need to put myself on a ban but it's so hard.  I've gone a shoe (and a little bag) crazy since the second markdowns started at gucci, saks, nm...


----------



## Suzzeee

Okay, here I am talking about bans and then I go and get the prettiest pink wallet from Yessica at the Gucci outlet!!  $289!!  I just closed a nice deal at my new job so it's my little "reward"


----------



## smalls

Suzzeee- that is one gorgeous pink wallet!  Congrats!  you deserve it!


----------



## mzbag

Suzzee: I luv the color and the design! Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## ang2383

i love the shade of pink suzzee =)  congrats on your deal and wallet!


----------



## papertiger

Luv your new wallet *Suzzeee* congratulations


----------



## flipchickmc

Ooooh! LOVE the pink *Suzzeee*!  The grey you posted in the outlet thread looks good too.


----------



## sneezz

Very pretty wallet Suzzeee!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Ooh love the pink! I've got a 3-day weekend coming up for 4th of July, I might have to head up there again and say hello to Yessica.


----------



## butterfly36029

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-cobalt...bag/newarrivals-cat60024/309381601/detail.fly I didn't even know this existed and it sold out!!! wow!!


----------



## mzbag

PT: would you go to Celebs Bags and Style forum see if you can ID Janet Jackson's 
handbag. 

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: would you go to Celebs Bags and Style forum see if you can ID Janet Jackson's
> handbag.
> 
> Thanks!



:salute:


----------



## papertiger

BTW *everyone* Gucci is going to be sold on net-a-porter soon. 

Maybe in Europe we can have on-line Gucci sales at last


----------



## GhstDreamer

Suzzeee: love the bright pink clutch wallet! Congrats!

It`s going to be a tough fall - I can`t even decide what bag I have to buy. There is just so many that I want but I can only get one. There`s the bordeaux boston, the black vintage web boston, nubuck vintage web boston, medium light brown or black BTH or the cathrine medium top handle. I have a feeling in the end it might come down to the BTH or the cathrine medium top handle. However I`m feeling the need for a new boston. Thank goodness I have several more months to make a decision...lol...


----------



## mzbag

Will repost pics.


----------



## mzbag

Double post.


----------



## mzbag

A few modeling pics of my 'vintage web' boston. I didn't carry to my meeting today because it was raining and it's a fall/winter bag. 

I just let my DH take a few pics.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Love the modeling pics mzbag! Perfect size and I like how there's a shoulder strap with this boston.


----------



## sneezz

Love the new vintage look mzbag, congrats!


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer and sneezz: Thank you!


----------



## chezmadame

Does Gucci repair vintage items?


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Yes they do but of course you will have to send it in and pay for an evaluation fee and then the repair costs.


----------



## papertiger

*mzbag*, great modeling shots


----------



## mzbag

papertiger said:


> *mzbag*, great modeling shots


 
Thank you


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Suzzeee: love the bright pink clutch wallet! Congrats!
> 
> It`s going to be a tough fall - I can`t even decide what bag I have to buy. There is just so many that I want but I can only get one. There`s the bordeaux boston, the black vintage web boston, nubuck vintage web boston, medium light brown or black BTH or the cathrine medium top handle. I have a feeling in the end it might come down to the BTH or the cathrine medium top handle. However I`m feeling the need for a new boston. Thank goodness I have several more months to make a decision...lol...



I have the same 'problem', I think until we see these bags IRL we won't know for sure. I think I want the med BTH but then there is the Heritage in 'pony' in animal print in med or large and the GG running hobo or tote in sueded python and then theres the Cathrine on and on  .


----------



## hn_tee

smalls said:


> heeehee... so I returned the silver sukey tote... and bought a few replacement items....    :devil:


 

Smalls....now I'm more confused!!! Not sure if I shud get the sukey guccissima silver medium tote or the black sukey boston...Aaaargh!! Opinions please...


----------



## hn_tee

MMMommy said:


> I just checked out the bag at Gucci's Korea website (click on Korea instead of United States), and the selection is amazing! Google translator helped me get to the bag section. The array of bags and color options are amazing. Way more selection than the US. Check it out!


 

MMMommy...I wished I could purchase the bags via the korean website. Its no fair! The bag i missed out before is still there!!


----------



## Beenie

*Suzzeee*, your pink clutch is so pretty. 

*Mzbag*, I love your modeling shots. I saw that bag IRL yesterday and it really is great.

*papertiger*, I hope you get some good sales your way throughh Net-a-Porter.

*lorimatthews*, I am so jealous you can get to an outlet. Mine is 4 hours away in St. Augustine (which seems like a weird place for a Gucci outlet since I would think Orlando would have been a better choice, but what do I know?). I hope you score some new stuff!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Hey everyone. It has been a long time. I have been stuck over in LV. How is everyone doing? I thought I would pop back in and see what is going on.


----------



## flipchickmc

^^^*mzbag *- awesome modeling pics! Thx for sharing.

^Hi *fashion_mom1*! Nice to see you over here again.


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> I have the same 'problem', I think until we see these bags IRL we won't know for sure. I think I want the med BTH but then there is the Heritage in 'pony' in animal print in med or large and the GG running hobo or tote in sueded python and then theres the Cathrine on and on  .



I'll probably end up with a couple of bags - the real problem is that I want to get a bag by another designer (like an MJ Stam) but Gucci puts out these bags I want and would rather get first. By the time fall comes around, I'll probably end up deciding between a med BTH or a vintage leather boston - these are my first choices.


----------



## maria.n

It's funny how vintage Gucci can look exactly like a bag from the current collection: http://www.gucci.com/uk/search/searchresult.asp?CATEGORY_1393#0-1263163-247205FWCZG9791
I feel that Gucci hasn't really designed a to-die-for line yet. They stick too much to the original canvas, unlike Vuitton which has experimented with the Vernis, Stephen, Denim, Multicolor or even satin collection. Even scrolling through the website, I find the collection a little 'predictable' if I may say. I really have nothing against producing bags with the original canvas, if anything, I believe this is what gives class to any long-standing designer like Gucci, but too much of it can even become a little boring.
Nevertheless, I'm still waiting for the ONE . I'm expecting so much more from this designer.
Just a point of view.
Maria


----------



## mzbag

Flip:Thanks!

BTW: I was in the forum What lovely Gucci bag are you carrying today? Just browsing the lovely Gucci handbags my DH peeked on my notebook and saw your Surkey Boston and complimented with "Now that's nice do you like that bag?" I said yes and I told him you have a TDF collection.


----------



## flipchickmc

mzbag said:


> Flip:Thanks!
> 
> BTW: I was in the forum What lovely Gucci bag are you carrying today? Just browsing the lovely Gucci handbags my DH peeked on my notebook and saw your Surkey Boston and complimented with "Now that's nice do you like that bag?" I said yes and I told him you have a TDF collection.


 
Awww, thanks!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Hi Flip. I agree with MZBAG. You do have a TDF collection. What is your latest purchase? I have been out of the loop.


----------



## flipchickmc

fashion_mom1 said:


> Hi Flip. I agree with MZBAG. You do have a TDF collection. What is your latest purchase? I have been out of the loop.


 
I've actually been really good lately.  Ever since I got MY "it" bag in November - Icon Bit Boston in black guccissima - I've been pretty content.  For Mother's day DH got me the Britt Hobo w/tassel in black denim and silver hardware from the outlet.  For my b-day I got the silver gg coated (imprime fabric) continental wallet with chain (can be used as a clutch).  Haven't taken pics of that yet.  I have most of my collection in my album (link in signature) but they are not in order and most are taken with camera phone so not the greatest quality.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Is anyone heading to the outlets on 4th of July weekend? *dusty paws* and I were thinking of making a trip to the Vacaville store, maybe Monday the 5th. 

And my silver clutch is supposed to arrive today! Can't wait!


----------



## fashion_mom1

flipchickmc said:


> I've actually been really good lately. Ever since I got MY "it" bag in November - Icon Bit Boston in black guccissima - I've been pretty content. For Mother's day DH got me the Britt Hobo w/tassel in black denim and silver hardware from the outlet. For my b-day I got the silver gg coated (imprime fabric) continental wallet with chain (can be used as a clutch). Haven't taken pics of that yet. I have most of my collection in my album (link in signature) but they are not in order and most are taken with camera phone so not the greatest quality.


 

I love the Icon bit Boston. I used to have  britt hobo too, but have since sold it. I would love to see pics if you decide to put them up.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Yay -- my clutch arrived! It's a little smaller than I had hoped but it's super cute!


----------



## ang2383

flipchickmc said:


> For my b-day I got the silver gg coated (imprime fabric) continental wallet with chain (can be used as a clutch).  Haven't taken pics of that yet.



i can't wait to see pictures of it   i didn't end up getting it.


----------



## smalls

mzbag- the boston looks great on congrats!


----------



## smalls

lorihmatthews said:


> Is anyone heading to the outlets on 4th of July weekend? *dusty paws* and I were thinking of making a trip to the Vacaville store, maybe Monday the 5th.
> 
> And my silver clutch is supposed to arrive today! Can't wait!


 
Congrats on your silver wristlet!

Has anyone heard anything about the 4th of july sale at the outlet?  I am wondering what they will have and when they will start presaling


----------



## sneezz

Glad you finally got your wristlet Lori! What a beauty she is.


----------



## mzbag

Beenie, fashion_mom1 and smalls: Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Suzzeee

lorihmatthews said:


> Is anyone heading to the outlets on 4th of July weekend? *dusty paws* and I were thinking of making a trip to the Vacaville store, maybe Monday the 5th.
> 
> And my silver clutch is supposed to arrive today! Can't wait!



*Lori* - luv your silver clutch -adorable!  

I'm going to head up to the outlet this weekend to pick up my new pink wallet --- I was thinking Sat but then found out that DH has to work on Monday so that might be the better day for me too!  What time are you guys thinking of going?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Suzzeee said:


> *Lori* - luv your silver clutch -adorable!
> 
> I'm going to head up to the outlet this weekend to pick up my new pink wallet --- I was thinking Sat but then found out that DH has to work on Monday so that might be the better day for me too! What time are you guys thinking of going?


 
Thanks, the clutch is a definite cutie!

I think if we do go to the outlet it will probably be on Monday. We usually leave in the morning so we can get up there just prior to lunch, do a little shopping and then have a quick bite to eat in their food court area.


----------



## Beenie

*fashion_mom1, *HI! I missed you (well on Gucci sub anyways )

*lorimatthews, *hello wristlet triplet! I haven't even used mine yet!

*flipchickmc*, your showcase was super fun to see. How are you liking the Continental wallet? I bet I am eventually going to kick myself for not buying that when my SA showed it to me.

*smalls*, I am also curious if the outlets will have anything special for the Fourth.


----------



## flipchickmc

^Thanks *Beenie.*  I still have a few more things to add.  I wish there was away to organize the photos to put them in a better order.  Oh, well - it works for now!  I really like the new britt continental wallet but I'm actually not using it right now.  I've been stuck on my hearts wristlet being my wallet lately.

*lori* - have fun at the outlet!  Love the silver wristlet.  Congrats!


----------



## flipchickmc

SOMEONE PLS get the Silver Imprime Boston on the outlet thread (posted a bunch of new bags) before I break my BAN!!!!  Help me! Help me!!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

I caved, I called and....SOLD OUT!  Thank you to whoever bought those. Hehe.  BUT Marissa did say this is their first shipment and TONS of bags are starting to come in.  Help me...

Meanwhile...my SA at the Gucci boutique called me.  The Bamboo Bar Tote that I want came in but in a different color - she said it was like a yummy eggplant color!  And she said tons of stuff for Fall are starting to come in like crazy.  She said it's like Christmas everyday with all the new stuff they are getting.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Wow, I can't believe an outlet got a silver Boston! They are so hard to get now!

*lovingly hugs my silver Boston*


----------



## aeonat

flipchickmc said:


> I caved, I called and....SOLD OUT! Thank you to whoever bought those. Hehe. BUT Marissa did say this is their first shipment and TONS of bags are starting to come in. Help me...
> 
> Meanwhile...my SA at the Gucci boutique called me. The Bamboo Bar Tote that I want came in but in a different color - she said it was like a yummy eggplant color! And she said tons of stuff for Fall are starting to come in like crazy. She said it's like Christmas everyday with all the new stuff they are getting.


 
HAHAH.. I love that one too.. don't even know that there are only 2!!!! But I am good.. I didn't call!!  so you didn't even ask to see if other outlet has it ???  hehehe...

It will be a tough period of time to stay on ban!!! with all those bags showing up in outlets!!!


----------



## emmashowtee

Anyone knows if the gucci outlet will have some type sale this upcoming july 4th weekend?  TIA!


----------



## Suzzeee

lorihmatthews said:


> Thanks, the clutch is a definite cutie!
> 
> I think if we do go to the outlet it will probably be on Monday. We usually leave in the morning so we can get up there just prior to lunch, do a little shopping and then have a quick bite to eat in their food court area.



I may see you guys up there -- I think Monday is looking best for me - DD and DH are both working and I'm off!


----------



## Beenie

OK, *Flipchickmc*, I am pretty sure that you said EGGPLANT! OMG I was already loving on that same bag but wasn't sure about the grey in my wardrobe but eggplant may send me over the edge! I am also happy to know the silver Boston is gone as well because I was tempted when I saw it this morning. 

Does anyone have that large Matchball Boston that is on the sales thread? I cannot reallt tell by that pic if it is too big.  I really like it and I'd like to see a "better" modeling shot.


----------



## hn_tee

Thanks to Casey from San Marcos store, I'm finally gonna get my hands on this cutie!!!

Have been searching for it halfway around the globe.


----------



## flipchickmc

Beenie said:


> OK, *Flipchickmc*, I am pretty sure that you said EGGPLANT! OMG I was already loving on that same bag but wasn't sure about the grey in my wardrobe but eggplant may send me over the edge! I am also happy to know the silver Boston is gone as well because I was tempted when I saw it this morning.
> 
> Does anyone have that large Matchball Boston that is on the sales thread? I cannot reallt tell by that pic if it is too big. I really like it and I'd like to see a "better" modeling shot.


 

Hey *Beenie *- I found the color on UK's website.  The color is called bordeaux.  This is the large version of the bag...
http://www.gucci.com/uk/uk-english/uk/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1262497-232927A2O1N6017

*hn_tee* - CONGRATS!!  I love that boston.


----------



## lorihmatthews

*hn_tee* -- congrats! It's a great bag, I'm carrying mine again today! Just enough bling but not too flashy.

*Suzzeee* -- I am not sure if dusty paws will be free on Monday, we're playing it by ear. But if I've got nothing to do I'll probably take a drive up there. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Beenie

flipchickmc said:


> Hey *Beenie *- I found the color on UK's website. The color is called bordeaux. This is the large version of the bag...
> http://www.gucci.com/uk/uk-english/uk/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1262497-232927A2O1N6017


 
Thanks, girl! WOW, it really IS gorgeous. On my WISHLIST 

Congrats, *hn_tee*!  I am happy someone from tPF got it.


----------



## mzbag

Oh this is not good for me the Bostons! Oh man not good at all! 

I have to stay focused until Nov.


----------



## mzbag

hn_tee said:


> Thanks to Casey from San Marcos store, I'm finally gonna get my hands on this cutie!!!
> 
> Have been searching for it halfway around the globe.


Oh so so pretty!


----------



## mzbag

Flip: Those are some bad u know what heels! Luv your heels! Especially the red pair!

Congrats again!


----------



## flipchickmc

OMAGOODNESS!!!!  Please someone buy the BLUE Imprime Boston in the Outlet thread...PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE!!!!

Posted a bunch of bags ladies - check it out!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just heard from Yessica in the Vacaville outlet -- no special sales for 4th of July. Boo.


----------



## mv_envy

I got the blue imprime boston from the outlet!! yay for me!


----------



## flipchickmc

mv_envy said:


> I got the blue imprime boston from the outlet!! yay for me!


 
CONGRATS!  Did you get this version or the picture I just posted in the outlet thread?  I also replied to your post below under Blue PVC thread.


----------



## mv_envy

^^^  thanks flip, I got this version... not the one you posted. I never seen it IRL so who knows I might like it, I might not... oh well...  that will be my suprise... lol


----------



## Beenie

mv_envy said:


> I got the blue imprime boston from the outlet!! yay for me!


 
That's awesome! I can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## ang2383

wow that blue boston is so nice!  i didn't see these in the pictures!  

ladies i posted a new thread and i need your help!  my regular gucci gals please help!  

here's the thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/help-anyone-see-large-plain-leather-sukey-outlet-603304.html


----------



## anteaterquaker

mv_envy said:


> I got the blue imprime boston from the outlet!! yay for me!


i got this same bag from cabazon outlet, they only had one and i called at the right time. It is not the one with the long strap. I actually love this style more. Cann't wait for it to come. Marrisa said she likes the blue more than silver. I hope i made the right decision, blue over silver


----------



## smalls

lorihmatthews said:


> Just heard from Yessica in the Vacaville outlet -- no special sales for 4th of July. Boo.


 
what a bummer!  Thanks for the report Lori.  I guess it's good for my wallet though...

I just noticed that the sale bags link is officially gone from gucci.com so I guess any returns/remaining stuff is going to the outlets!


----------



## aeonat

mv_envy said:


> I got the blue imprime boston from the outlet!! yay for me!


 
Congrats on the Blue imprime boston.. are they the same price as the silver one??  hahah I am tempted to get it. but need to be good....


----------



## papertiger

mv_envy said:


> I got the blue imprime boston from the outlet!! yay for me!



Congrats mv_envy


----------



## Beenie

^^ Hey, where have you been? Haha, goodness, you may have been gone for a day but it seemed like a while


----------



## mv_envy

*Beenie* thanks!!  Yes I have been MIA for a long time.. I was trying to keep myself from buying anything and I finally caved in...

*Ang2383* Thank you... 

*anteaterquaker* Thank you and congrats on your bag too. Marissa also told me the same thing, that she would prefer the blue over the silver.. so well c when we get our bags!!  cant wait!

*Aeonat* Thank you and yes the blue boston is the same price as the silver one.. 

*Papertiger* - Thank you and now I cannot wait to get my bag!!


----------



## flipchickmc

I posted a TON of new bags from CABAZON on the outlet thread.  This is the first time I've gotten an email from them in AGES!


----------



## mv_envy

thanks flip for posting the deals.... I thought the silver boston had sold out?... thats why I got the blue boston....  now I want the silver one...


----------



## jxwilliams

Oh my gaw *flip*!  Those bags you posted, I want at least 3!!


----------



## flipchickmc

Just posted SHOES from San Marcos in the outlet thread.  Soooo much eye candy today!!!  Happy Shoping!


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, contratulations to all of you on your new Gucci goodies! It looks like some of you have been doing quite a bit of shopping and taking advantage of all of the great Gucci deals   

I've been tied up with work for the past 1 1/2 weeks but still managed to squeeze in some retail therapy. My wonderful Nordstrom and NM SAs were able to procure the silver Brehat flats and Areia thong sandals for my mom and I during their second mark down event. I also lucked out and had my fabulous SA at the Vacaville outlet track down a black medium Jockey hobo for me. It has felt like Christmas at my house lately due to the recent UPS and Fed Ex package deliveries for all of the recent Gucci purchases, much to my father's dismay - LOL. I also received a surprise Gucci gift from my BF this past weekend, a black leather card case, which I plan to use as a small wallet when carrying my smaller hand bags, clutches, and wristlets.


----------



## aeonat

Expy00 said:


> Ladies, contratulations to all of you on your new Gucci goodies! It looks like some of you have been doing quite a bit of shopping and taking advantage of all of the great Gucci deals
> 
> I've been tied up with work for the past 1 1/2 weeks but still managed to squeeze in some retail therapy. My wonderful Nordstrom and NM SAs were able to procure the silver Brehat flats and Areia thong sandals for my mom and I during their second mark down event. I also lucked out and had my fabulous SA at the Vacaville outlet track down a black medium Jockey hobo for me. It has felt like Christmas at my house lately due to the recent UPS and Fed Ex package deliveries for all of the recent Gucci purchases, much to my father's dismay - LOL. I also received a surprise Gucci gift from my BF this past weekend, a black leather card case, which I plan to use as a small wallet when carrying my smaller hand bags, clutches, and wristlets.



Expy00: congrats on all the goodies ... Pics please!!!!


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> Expy00: congrats on all the goodies ... Pics please!!!!


 

Thank you, Aeonat   My white Areia sandals are due to arrive tomorrow so I'll try to take photos of all my recent Gucci purchases sometime over the weekend for you.


----------



## ang2383

Expy00 said:


> My wonderful Nordstrom and NM SAs were able to procure the silver Brehat flats and Areia thong sandals for my mom . It has felt like Christmas at my house lately due to the recent UPS and Fed Ex package deliveries for all of the recent Gucci purchases, much to my father's dismay - LOL. I also received a surprise Gucci gift from my BF this past weekend, a black leather card case, which I plan to use as a small wallet when carrying my smaller hand bags, clutches, and wristlets.



i got the areia thong sandals in black, but from NM.  it was $130 or something?  i forgot.  they're still in transit in the mail so i'm not sure how well they fit as i've never seen it in real life before.

haha and like you, it's like xmas at my house too with all the UPS and Fed Ex packages.  my mom is like   and telling me to stop shopping.  all my packages come here because she's home all day and can sign for them for me.  haha sometimes i wish i could mail them elsewhere just so i don't have to hear her nag 

and congrats on your gift from the bf


----------



## sneezz

Congrats *hn_tee, mv_envy, and Expy00 *on your new purchases.  I can't wait to see the reveal pics!

*Flip*, those bags you posted are gorgy...I love a few of them myself but no can do..I am on a ban!


----------



## Expy00

ang2383 said:


> i got the areia thong sandals in black, but from NM. it was $130 or something? i forgot. they're still in transit in the mail so i'm not sure how well they fit as i've never seen it in real life before.
> 
> haha and like you, it's like xmas at my house too with all the UPS and Fed Ex packages. my mom is like  and telling me to stop shopping. all my packages come here because she's home all day and can sign for them for me. haha sometimes i wish i could mail them elsewhere just so i don't have to hear her nag
> 
> and congrats on your gift from the bf


 
Thank you and congratulations on your black Areia thong sandals, Ang2383! We're going to be shoe triplets as my mom and I also got them in the black color  Yes, the black Areia sandals are $130.50 at NM right now during the second mark down sale. My NM SA called me earlier this week to see if my mom wanted the cobalt blue Areia sandals but she's holding out for the white ones instead. Nordies has the black and white Areia sandals on sale for $100 but they're practically sold out right now so I don't know if my mom's going to get her white pair or not, unless someone returns them in her size. The sandals are running a little big but if you ordered them in your regular Gucci shoe size, you should still be OK though.

Yay, more Gucci packages for you!! I can't wait to see a reveal of all of your new goodies as well. I'm sorry that your mom has been nagging you about all of the package deliveries. This time, my mom is on my side as some of the package deliveries have been for her... she's actually hiding or setting aside the packages for us so that my dad doesn't see all of them 





sneezz said:


> Congrats hn_tee, mv_envy, and Expy00 on your new purchases. I can't wait to see the reveal pics!



Thank you, Sneezz. I promise to post photos of my new goodies no later than early next week, once all of my items have arrived.


----------



## ang2383

Expy00 said:


> Nordies has the black and white Areia sandals on sale for $100 but they're practically sold out right now so I don't know if my mom's going to get her white pair or not, unless someone returns them in her size. The sandals are running a little big but if you ordered them in your regular Gucci shoe size, you should still be OK though.



omg $100!  hmmm maybe i should track them down.  this makes me not want to keep mine.  i got them in a 38?  we'll see how they fit.


----------



## Expy00

ang2383 said:


> omg $100! hmmm maybe i should track them down. this makes me not want to keep mine. i got them in a 38? we'll see how they fit.


 
My mom and I are keeping the black ones from NM as thus far, my Nordstrom SA hasn't had any luck locating them in our size. It's only a $30.50 difference so we're OK with that. Too bad that my NM SA wasn't able to find the cobalt blue ones in my size, otherwise I'd have another package delivery on it's way to me


----------



## ang2383

Expy00 said:


> My mom and I are keeping the black ones from NM as thus far, my Nordstrom SA hasn't had any luck locating them in our size. It's only a $30.50 difference so we're OK with that. Too bad that my NM SA wasn't able to find the cobalt blue ones in my size, otherwise I'd have another package delivery on it's way to me



aww if i see one i'll let you know.  what size are u?  38?  i'll PM you if i find anything.


----------



## Expy00

ang2383 said:


> aww if i see one i'll let you know. what size are u? 38? i'll PM you if i find anything.


 
Thank you, Ang2383. I greatly appreciate it! I'd need a size 37 but could get away with a size 37.5 as well.


----------



## ang2383

Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Ang2383. I greatly appreciate it! I'd need a size 37 but could get away with a size 37.5 as well.


 
got it!


----------



## aeonat

I also expected my Black Areia sandals - should arrive tomorrow!!  I hope it fits as well!!


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> I also expected my Black Areia sandals - should arrive tomorrow!! I hope it fits as well!!


 
That's great news, Aeonat! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you in the hopes that your Areia sandals will fit perfectly


----------



## lorihmatthews

Grr, I just missed a blue Boston at the Vacaville outlet! I texted Yessica but she didn't get back to me until the next day and she had sold what she had. Boo ...


----------



## Suzzeee

lorihmatthews said:


> Grr, I just missed a blue Boston at the Vacaville outlet! I texted Yessica but she didn't get back to me until the next day and she had sold what she had. Boo ...


 
Ah, bummer   Did she say if she was working on Monday?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Suzzeee said:


> Ah, bummer  Did she say if she was working on Monday?


 
Last I texted her, yes, she is working but she didn't know what hours yet.


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, as promised, here are some quick photos that I just took of my new Gucci goodies: medium Jockey hobo, leather card case, Areia sandals, and platino Royal flats...


----------



## sneezz

Congrats Expy00!  I love the jockey hobo and the sandals the most.  Great job!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Congrats Expy on all your Gucci goodies! Now we're bag twins too!!!


----------



## Expy00

sneezz said:


> Congrats Expy00! I love the jockey hobo and the sandals the most. Great job!


 
Thank you, Sneezz. I was supposed to be on a major shopping ban but caved into tempation when I found out that the Royal flats and Areia sandals went on second mark down. I blame GhstDreamer for my acquiring the Jockey hobo 



GhstDreamer said:


> Congrats Expy on all your Gucci goodies! Now we're bag twins too!!!


 
Thank you, GhstDreamer. I'm glad that we're finally Gucci bag twins! It was your post and photos of your lovely Jockey hobo that made me decide that I needed to get the bag before it sold out


----------



## powergurrl

i have the same boston bag!!! lovin it!!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Sneezz. I was supposed to be on a major shopping ban but caved into tempation when I found out that the Royal flats and Areia sandals went on second mark down. I blame GhstDreamer for my acquiring the Jockey hobo
> 
> Thank you, GhstDreamer. I'm glad that we're finally Gucci bag twins! It was your post and photos of your lovely Jockey hobo that made me decide that I needed to get the bag before it sold out



I'm glad to have helped in your decision!


----------



## sneezz

Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Sneezz. I was supposed to be on a major shopping ban but caved into tempation when I found out that the Royal flats and Areia sandals went on second mark down. I blame GhstDreamer for my acquiring the Jockey hobo
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, GhstDreamer. I'm glad that we're finally Gucci bag twins! It was your post and photos of your lovely Jockey hobo that made me decide that I needed to get the bag before it sold out


 
What are we to do if it were not for a little enabling? LOL.


----------



## mzbag

Eypy00: Beautiful very nice! Congrats and Enjoy!

Btw: luvin everything especially the shoes!


----------



## aeonat

Expy00: congrats!!! Excellent choices!! I just got my sandals too but haven't open it yet


----------



## Expy00

GhstDreamer said:


> I'm glad to have helped in your decision!


 


sneezz said:


> What are we to do if it were not for a little enabling? LOL.


 
Yes, I can always count on my fellow Gucci enthusiasts here on TPF for a little enabling, despite my being on a shopping ban 





mzbag said:


> Eypy00: Beautiful very nice! Congrats and Enjoy!
> 
> Btw: luvin everything especially the shoes!


 
Thank you, Mzbag. I think that I'm all stocked up on shoes now and will have to be very good to not cave in to any further shopping temptations 





aeonat said:


> Expy00: congrats!!! Excellent choices!! I just got my sandals too but haven't open it yet


 
Thank you, Aeonat. I'm glad to hear that you received your sandals! Hurry... you need to rip open that package so that you see how the sandals fit, as well as posting a reveal/photos of them


----------



## Div4life

Omg! I am Orlando, Florida and stopped by the Gucci boutique at the Millenia Mall to try on the black leather vintage Boston and GG fabric vintage web boston and OMG those bags are kick butt!!!!! I must have both. I fell in love with the black more than I expected! Before trying it on and only looking at it on the Internet, I thought it was just a subtle black bag.... But when I tried it on... the black screamed nothing but pure elegance and then it hit me with a "BAM"...phew that bag is straight hotness!!!!  Total MUST HAVES for me!


----------



## mzbag

Div4life said:


> Omg! I am Orlando, Florida and stopped by the Gucci boutique at the Millenia Mall to try on the black leather vintage Boston and GG fabric vintage web boston and OMG those bags are kick butt!!!!! I must have both. I fell in love with the black more than I expected! Before trying it on and only looking at it on the Internet, I thought it was just a subtle black bag.... But when I tried it on... the black screamed nothing but pure elegance and then it hit me with a "BAM"...phew that bag is straight hotness!!!! Total MUST HAVES for me!


 
I totally agree very addictive bostons!

The interior in awesome the hardware is so so pretty!

Yes totally MUST HAVES for me too! I just luv them all!

The pics on the web are nice however when you see the new bostons BEAUTIFUL!

Gucci is very addictive the entire fashion line!


----------



## Div4life

mzbag said:


> I totally agree very addictive bostons!
> 
> The interior in awesome the hardware is so so pretty!
> 
> Yes totally MUST HAVES for me too! I just luv them all!
> 
> The pics on the web are nice however when you see the new bostons BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Gucci is very addictive the entire fashion line!


:tispy:


----------



## Suzzeee

Talked to Yessica today and Vacaville got a ton of stuff in the past few days -- lots of the same bags already posted so I won't repost them but call Yessica if you're looking for something specific -- also, they got some new shoes and I believe she said some shoes are 50% off too!  707-447-0104.


----------



## papertiger

*Expy* congratulations on all your new things


----------



## papertiger

Div4life said:


> Omg! I am Orlando, Florida and stopped by the Gucci boutique at the Millenia Mall to try on the black leather vintage Boston and GG fabric vintage web boston and OMG those bags are kick butt!!!!! I must have both. I fell in love with the black more than I expected! Before trying it on and only looking at it on the Internet, I thought it was just a subtle black bag.... But when I tried it on... the black screamed nothing but pure elegance and then it hit me with a "BAM"...phew that bag is straight hotness!!!!  Total MUST HAVES for me!




Spoken like a true fellow Gucci-holic sister :tispy:


----------



## Suzzeee

I promise to take pics tomorrow - got home too late today --- hit the Vacaville outlet today and brought my new pink (it's a really cool violet pink) wallet home and....  managed to also pick up new shoes and I snagged that orange Icon Bit shoulder bag - love it!  They got a lot of stuff in that was in the recent sale - tons of new shoes, bags, wallets and sunnies!  Oh, they have a stunning metallic green large Jackie bag -- where 'o where is that trust fund when you need it


----------



## lorihmatthews

*Suzzeee*, I can't wait to see pics! When I texted Yessica she said she didn't have any cool new stuff she thought I would like so I didn't drive up to the outlet.


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> *Expy* congratulations on all your new things


 
Thank you, Papertiger  I'm on a MAJOR shopping ban right now and it's so hard resisting all of the great deals that I'm seeing posted on the outlet thread.


----------



## Expy00

Suzzeee said:


> I promise to take pics tomorrow - got home too late today --- hit the Vacaville outlet today and brought my new pink (it's a really cool violet pink) wallet home and.... managed to also pick up new shoes and I snagged that orange Icon Bit shoulder bag - love it! They got a lot of stuff in that was in the recent sale - tons of new shoes, bags, wallets and sunnies! Oh, they have a stunning metallic green large Jackie bag -- where 'o where is that trust fund when you need it


 
Suzzeee, congratulations on all of your outlet finds! I can't wait to see a reveal/photos of your latest Gucci acquisitions. I was at the Vacaville outlet the weekend before and unfortunately, there was nothing that I really cared for. If figures that they received a shipment of lots of great things this weekend, especially now that I'm on a major shopping ban. Oh well.


----------



## papertiger

Suzzeee said:


> I promise to take pics tomorrow - got home too late today --- hit the Vacaville outlet today and brought my new pink (it's a really cool violet pink) wallet home and....  managed to also pick up new shoes and I snagged that orange Icon Bit shoulder bag - love it!  They got a lot of stuff in that was in the recent sale - tons of new shoes, bags, wallets and sunnies!  Oh, they have a stunning metallic green large Jackie bag -- where 'o where is that trust fund when you need it



You finds sound so gorgeous. The orange is such a nice colour because it can be a tan or an orange depending on an outfit. Huge congratulations.

As for that green Jackie bag I tried it on not so long ago, it's just , I hope a Gucci tpfer gets it


----------



## GhstDreamer

Congrats Suzzeee on your loot! Remember to post some reveal pics when you get your pieces!


----------



## flipchickmc

Congrats *Expy*! 
Can't wait to see your haul too *Suzzeee*!


----------



## Expy00

flipchickmc said:


> Congrats *Expy*!


 
Thank you, Flipchickmc. Your recent postings on the outlet thread have got me on edge but I'm being good, thus far, and am resisting the temptations


----------



## Suzzeee

Finally, pics of my bags -- am going to post some more in a new thread in a bit too - took pics of almost the entire collection (forgot the scarves but I think got everthing else).  Here's my new Icon Bit Shoulder in orange, my new pink wallet and two pair of shoes -- I'd bought one pair a few weeks ago and accidentally got sent the wrong color so had to switch them out (the white ones) and then I got the yellow ones yesterday.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Congrats suzzeee! My mom has an orange shoulder bag from the cruise collection as well and the irl, that shade of orange is fabulous. It's a deep orange and can match with so many outfits!


----------



## smalls

Suzzeee- I just posted in your collection thread but I love the orange bag!  Congrats.  I bought an orange bag myself, but ended up returning it since with the zipper it was really hard to get in and out of.  You should track down the shoes like my kitty slides- it is a perfect match with an orange bag.


----------



## Expy00

Suzzeee said:


> Finally, pics of my bags -- am going to post some more in a new thread in a bit too - took pics of almost the entire collection (forgot the scarves but I think got everthing else). Here's my new Icon Bit Shoulder in orange, my new pink wallet and two pair of shoes -- I'd bought one pair a few weeks ago and accidentally got sent the wrong color so had to switch them out (the white ones) and then I got the yellow ones yesterday.


 
Gorgeous items... congratulations again, Suzzeee. You and my mother are shoe twins as she also purchased a pair of the yellow bamboo bar thong sandals. They're quite comfy to wear, per my mother. Enjoy all of your new goodies


----------



## Suzzeee

smalls said:


> Suzzeee- I just posted in your collection thread but I love the orange bag!  Congrats.  I bought an orange bag myself, but ended up returning it since with the zipper it was really hard to get in and out of.  You should track down the shoes like my kitty slides- it is a perfect match with an orange bag.



I love those shoes - so cute!!  I almost got a pair of orange sandals at the outlet - the Icon ones with the low block heel -- but they didn't fit me - they were super narrow in the instep unfortunately.  I'm going to keep an eye out for ones like yours - they would be perfect!


----------



## sneezz

Suzzeee said:


> I love those shoes - so cute!! I almost got a pair of orange sandals at the outlet - the Icon ones with the low block heel -- but they didn't fit me - they were super narrow in the instep unfortunately. I'm going to keep an eye out for ones like yours - they would be perfect!


 
Suzzeee, check post #562 in the outlet thread that flip posted!  Those shoes are there!!!! I knew I saw them somewheres lol.


----------



## flipchickmc

Just posted a TON of bags in the outlet thread.  Lots of New Jackie's in a rainbow of colors!


----------



## Suzzeee

sneezz said:


> Suzzeee, check post #562 in the outlet thread that flip posted!  Those shoes are there!!!! I knew I saw them somewheres lol.




Thanks girl (okay, maaaybe my wallet doesn't thank you but I do!) -- I already emailed Yessica to see if she can find in my size!!  Did those run tts or small?


----------



## mzbag

Suzzeee: Very nice addtions to your collection! Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## sneezz

Suzzeee said:


> Thanks girl (okay, maaaybe my wallet doesn't thank you but I do!) -- I already emailed Yessica to see if she can find in my size!! Did those run tts or small?


 
Hehe hope she finds them for you!  Idk about sizing but I'm sure smalls will know.


----------



## Chloe2003

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the medium backpack with the red and green stripe in front is a sale item?or is that a bag that is always full price? I saw the retail online is 890, when I called the nearest boutique to me the sa said they do not receive backpacks in store so she has no information. Any insight on this would be great!!! Thanks!


----------



## flipchickmc

Chloe2003 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the medium backpack with the red and green stripe in front is a sale item?or is that a bag that is always full price? I saw the retail online is 890, when I called the nearest boutique to me the sa said they do not receive backpacks in store so she has no information. Any insight on this would be great!!! Thanks!


 
Do you have a pic?


----------



## smalls

Suzzeee said:


> Thanks girl (okay, maaaybe my wallet doesn't thank you but I do!) -- I already emailed Yessica to see if she can find in my size!! Did those run tts or small?


 
I think it runs pretty TTS, unlike flats which run big IMO.  The only issue I have is the strap on the sides towards the inner part of my foot is uncomfortable for me.  I'm not sure if it's due to how my foot is shaped or what.  I was thinking about having them stretched on the sides or putting in a gel strip or something to help with this.


----------



## Suzzeee

smalls said:


> I think it runs pretty TTS, unlike flats which run big IMO.  The only issue I have is the strap on the sides towards the inner part of my foot is uncomfortable for me.  I'm not sure if it's due to how my foot is shaped or what.  I was thinking about having them stretched on the sides or putting in a gel strip or something to help with this.



Thanks *Smalls*!  I have that problem every now and then with Gucci shoes - they are tight over the instep and mine isn't particularly high -stretching should help for sure!


----------



## lorihmatthews

*Suzzeee* that orange bag is TDF!!!


----------



## Chloe2003

flipchickmc said:


> Do you have a pic?


 
Hi, I do! Here it is and the item description from gucci.com

medium backpack with signature web detail.



beige/ebony GG fabric with green/red/green web and brown leather trim
brown nylon adjustable straps
zip-top closure
front zip pocket and inside zip and cell phone pockets
12.6"L x 5.5"W x 15.7"H
Any info I can get on this bag would be so appreciated! Thanks


----------



## flipchickmc

^have u tried dept stores in the men's dept?


----------



## flipchickmc

Ugh! I think they finally blocked tpf (all forums/msg boards) at work one minute I was on and then the next I was denied! ;(


----------



## lorihmatthews

If anyone can tell me where I can get the Impreme blue Boston I would be ever so grateful!!!


----------



## ang2383

flipchickmc said:


> Ugh! I think they finally blocked tpf (all forums/msg boards) at work one minute I was on and then the next I was denied! ;(



that sucks!  i feel your pain.  i don't know what i would do if tpf gets blocked!  i think i'd go


----------



## ang2383

Chloe2003 said:


> Hi, I do! Here it is and the item description from gucci.com
> 
> medium backpack with signature web detail.
> 
> 
> 
> beige/ebony GG fabric with green/red/green web and brown leather trim
> brown nylon adjustable straps
> zip-top closure
> front zip pocket and inside zip and cell phone pockets
> 12.6"L x 5.5"W x 15.7"H
> Any info I can get on this bag would be so appreciated! Thanks



i've never seen this bag on sale.  i'm pretty sure it's part of the classics.  i want this backpack too since i still go to school, i can carry my books.  i know the black leather version of this went on sale.  it was still pretty pricey though - maybe $500 ish?  

btw - love the names of your daughters!  if i ever have a girl, i want to name her chloe or bella.


----------



## sneezz

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MrBi...CI_Pink_Brown_Canvas_leather_hobo_handbag_bag


----------



## ang2383

sneezz said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MrBi...CI_Pink_Brown_Canvas_leather_hobo_handbag_bag



hahahahahahaha this is so funny...


----------



## Chloe2003

ang2383 said:


> i've never seen this bag on sale.  i'm pretty sure it's part of the classics.  i want this backpack too since i still go to school, i can carry my books.  i know the black leather version of this went on sale.  it was still pretty pricey though - maybe $500 ish?
> 
> btw - love the names of your daughters!  if i ever have a girl, i want to name her chloe or bella.



Thank you! I am lucky enough to have 3 girls and use all of the names That I adored. 
I am going to look for one on bay. I am just so nervous buying one used. I have never seen one in person either-I thought they would be more popular on here but haven't found a photo on one. Have you?


----------



## Chloe2003

flipchickmc said:


> ^have u tried dept stores in the men's dept?



I totally didn't think of that-thanks! I will call around tomorrow and will post the scoop if I get one.


----------



## flipchickmc

Yup tpf is blocked at work. I can only view on my iPhone now. Won't be able to share outlet emails in a timely manner either.


----------



## Suzzeee

^^ that totally sucks for sure!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Yup tpf is blocked at work. I can only view on my iPhone now. Won't be able to share outlet emails in a timely manner either.




So unfair 

Happily for me I can always pretend I'm doing research - which I am really


----------



## Chloe2003

flipchickmc said:


> ^have u tried dept stores in the men's dept?


 

Hi, I called around today and no one seems to know what I am talking about. I just get the answer "no backpacks in store". So I am taking it as you cant buy a backpack anywhere but online? I dont have a sa really since I normally stick with LV. Can anyone refer a good sa I can call? Thanks!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

flipchickmc said:


> Yup tpf is blocked at work. I can only view on my iPhone now. Won't be able to share outlet emails in a timely manner either.


 

Flip that trully stinks... I am so afraid that will happen here...


----------



## mzbag

Flip: That stinksyou're our info 101 Gucci outlet sales.


----------



## ang2383

Chloe2003 said:


> Hi, I called around today and no one seems to know what I am talking about. I just get the answer "no backpacks in store". So I am taking it as you cant buy a backpack anywhere but online? I dont have a sa really since I normally stick with LV. Can anyone refer a good sa I can call? Thanks!



go to the boutiques.  they have them there for sure.  i've touched them there haha.  

ladies, i posted a thread asking for help, if anyone here has time, please read my post.  thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/just-got-sukey-need-help-deciding-if-used-605766.html#post15913392


----------



## Belladiva79

Does anyone happen to know what Gucci bags went on sale at Saks??


----------



## flipchickmc

I feel so lost w/out tpf running in the background here at work. Checking and responding on my phone is not the same. I miss u guys! ;(


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> I feel so lost w/out tpf running in the background here at work. Checking and responding on my phone is not the same. I miss u guys! ;(


----------



## sneezz

Flip sorry you're blocked..you must be going through purseforum withdrawal during the day!


----------



## mzbag

flipchickmc said:


> I feel so lost w/out tpf running in the background here at work. Checking and responding on my phone is not the same. I miss u guys! ;(


 
Miss you too Flip maybe they will unblock the site possible error!

However, I just looked at your album  just Stunning and Beautiful!

Luv all your Gucci pieces. Enjoy!


----------



## niuniu75

flipchickmc said:


> Ugh! I think they finally blocked tpf (all forums/msg boards) at work one minute I was on and then the next I was denied! ;(


 
My office blocked all forums too....and now I get used to it, but I will used my handphone to log in to purseforum during lunchtime


----------



## papertiger

Sorry yo be so bold, but you are the only guys who would understand. I'm on a strict ban (well trying) but today was almost as good as a trip to Gucci and buying:

Question: What is almost better than buying a new Gucci bag? 

Answer: When you unearth one you haven't seen for ages 

I found my brown Half-moon Bamboo-ring Web-stripe hobo 

Here is my ol' darlin' (she's been hiding from me for at least a year)












Once I find my Jade-green Horse-bit Shoulder Bag I will have all my 21 strong collection all at my fingertips again  That's 3 weeks of Gucci bags for rotation


----------



## ang2383

papertiger - your Half-moon Bamboo-ring Web-stripe hobo is gorgeous!  this style is very cute!  how long ago did you buy this?


----------



## sneezz

PT, I adore that little number!  Love the web stripe strap!


----------



## papertiger

Thanks *ang *and *sneezz *

'She' is from A/W 2005 a surprisingly roomy little hobo (if it wasn't 05, then it was 04 but I'm pretty certain it _was_ 05). One of those bags that stood out from all the others, love at at first sight. Very comfortable on the shoulder too, even though the hardware is fairly weighty.


----------



## mzbag

PT: Lovely hidden treasure! Very very pretty! Beautiful web-stripe luv the design.


----------



## Suzzeee

omg - love, love, love your "new" bag!!!  Such a fabulous discovery!


----------



## papertiger

Thanks *mzbag* and *Suzzeee*


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: What a sweet bag! Thank goodness you found her again!

I have to say my bag collection isn't too much for any bags to get lost!!! lol


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> PT: What a sweet bag! Thank goodness you found her again!
> 
> I have to say my bag collection isn't too much for any bags to get lost!!! lol



Thank you GhstDreamer

LOL there are times when I when I think STOP PT :okay: but then Gucci bring out another irresistible beauty 

My mother just told me I have a few uncollected 'items' at her place she wants to give me back  I'm gonna need more space


----------



## llaga22

PT... i love your half moon hobo... very Gucci...


----------



## ang2383

papertiger said:


> My mother just told me I have a few uncollected 'items' at her place she wants to give me back  I'm gonna need more space



haha oh man if my mother ever told me that, i don't know what i'd do!  i have half my bags/shoes at my mother's and the other half at my bf's.  why oh why can't we all have a large walk in closet/room like mariah carey's, kimora's or oprah's!


----------



## papertiger

Thank you *llaga22 *:kiss:

*ang * my entire bedroom looks like a walk-in closet/musical instrument store room/library LOL (yes, there are _more_ books in the living room). I must get a grip!


----------



## Beenie

Papertiger, I think you already know how I feel about this newly found beauty of yours 

flipchickmc, I am sorry your work blocked us, I think I would be LOST without tPF at work. 

Ghstdreamer, I do not believe for a second your collection isn't big enough to have missing bags 

So has anyone that bought the silver wristlet in the sale used theirs yet? Am I completely neurotic that I HAD to have it and now don't use it and like to take it out to look at it and wrap the box up all pretty again? Wait, DO NOT answer that, I know the answer.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks Beenie! I know I seem to buy a lot but I only have about 14 bags. Whenever I buy something, I usually donate something else to keep my closets in a manageable, semi-organized condition.


----------



## papertiger

*Beenie*, ...and it would look great on you too 

*Ghstdreamer *Very well organised. You will be pleased to here I am working on my wardrobe (in fact the whole of my room) into 4 piles: keep, chuck, sell thru conscession, give to charity and it's already looking better round here


----------



## GhstDreamer

^That's awesome PT! Keep on organizing! I'm basically done with my wardrobe and I have to say except for my most recent jeggings purchase, I'm satisfied with my wardrobe and don't feel the need to buy more clothes (I'm usually addicted to clothes buying!).

I'm still doing the organizing bit with my books - I've donated about 150 books (basically new condition) to the local library a couple of months ago. They were surprised and thought they were never read. I still have some to sort through and donate this summer. I'm a huge book collector so I'm keeping most of my first/limited edition and rare books in my own library.


----------



## nelita021

Hi girls! Posted a new thread about the new pelham clutch... appreaciate any info


----------



## Beenie

pt and gd, can you please come organize my closet and drawers? I am hanging my head in shame thinking about them. But mostly all you will find are a LOT of bathing suits (2 are waiting at my door from UPS right now ) a bunch of camisoles and caridgans and purses...I am so silly. I SHOULD be able to get it together but I can't.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I would like to visit florida sometime! Would this give me an excuse to visit? lol


----------



## Suzzeee

I just went on a cleaning spree and re-organized my closet and I decided to separate my cardigans from my tops/blouses....well, I'm apparently totally addicted to cardis -- I have as many as I have tops!!  Crazy for sure!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Since I restarted my jewelry making again, I decided it's about time I fix my chihuahua brando charm - one of the eyes is missing from a mishap last year at the temple. I purchased some swarovski dark topaz crystals and used beading glue to replace the missing eye and then did the same with the other eye - I had to snip off the other metal finding first before replacing it. I'm kind of surprised but it actually looks pretty decent. I'll post a pic of the improved brando once the eyes dry.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Since I restarted my jewelry making again, I decided it's about time I fix my chihuahua brando charm - one of the eyes is missing from a mishap last year at the temple. I purchased some swarovski dark topaz crystals and used beading glue to replace the missing eye and then did the same with the other eye - I had to snip off the other metal finding first before replacing it. I'm kind of surprised but it actually looks pretty decent. I'll post a pic of the improved brando once the eyes dry.



You def get the bravery medal and the Gucci achievement award* GD *:salute:

Books are the ultimate problem, I find them so hard to give away. Well done for giving them to your library (with all the red tape in this country they wouldn't except books from the public, I think that's crazy)


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> pt and gd, can you please come organize my closet and drawers? I am hanging my head in shame thinking about them. But mostly all you will find are a LOT of bathing suits (2 are waiting at my door from UPS right now ) a bunch of camisoles and caridgans and purses...I am so silly. I SHOULD be able to get it together but I can't.



Happy to 

Still a lot of work on my own to do. Try to just do one corner or one draw first and then try another the following week and so on, so it doesn't seem as daunting to start, esp when ther'e not much time in one's routine (I know you work 2 jobs :salute


----------



## papertiger

*Beenie* I forgot to say, don't worry about using your silver clutch so much, I'm sure you will use it (I'm the same with my green python wallet I use as clutch - only worn twice in 6 months). These litle bags are really useful when needed but much harder to work into everyday (or day to night) scenarios


----------



## Beenie

GhstDreamer said:


> ^I would like to visit florida sometime! Would this give me an excuse to visit? lol


 
As long as you come help me with organization and bring me some poutine I have an extra bedroom, a swimming pool and adult beverage of your choice waiting in Florida for you.  And I am a 15 minute drive from the beach. I am on the Gulf side and I assume you've heard of the BP oil spill but we haven't had problems here at all. (fingers crossed)



Suzzeee said:


> I just went on a cleaning spree and re-organized my closet and I decided to separate my cardigans from my tops/blouses....well, I'm apparently totally addicted to cardis -- I have as many as I have tops!! Crazy for sure!


 
Me too! I wear a cami and a cardi almost every day to work. When a store I like has them for a good price I end up buying all the colors that look good on me. Old Navy recently had some cute ones for $10 each so I bought 7  



papertiger said:


> *Beenie* I forgot to say, don't worry about using your silver clutch so much, I'm sure you will use it (I'm the same with my green python wallet I use as clutch - only worn twice in 6 months). These litle bags are really useful when needed but much harder to work into everyday (or day to night) scenarios


 
Yeah I think so too. I think it is the silver Guccissima that is throwing me off since I am so casual that it is more suited to nighttime or at least "winter". And you're so right about starting with one drawer at a time. I also had a friend come over recently and take half my clothes (since I am too chubby for them!) and it still looks daunting.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Here's the improved Brando:


----------



## neverenoughbags

I'm so tempted to get this charm since I have a little chihuahua... I was googling Brando items... did you know they made a continental wallet?  Too bad I can't find it anywhere!!!

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Brown-Continental-Wallet/4603562/product.html


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Yes I have seen that and it is very adorable on the wallet but I would hate to get it ruined - I'm so rough with my wallets.

You should still get this charm. If you do just be careful with the eyes. They get snagged into a lot of things.


----------



## sneezz

neverenoughbags said:


> I'm so tempted to get this charm since I have a little chihuahua... I was googling Brando items... did you know they made a continental wallet?  Too bad I can't find it anywhere!!!
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Brown-Continental-Wallet/4603562/product.html



Hehe I bought that one a while back.


----------



## neverenoughbags

Yah, I took your pic and posted it as a thread...incase anyone comes across it...

Do you think the charm would go with my jockey?  Would it go with black guccissima..?


----------



## GhstDreamer

^For sure it'll go with your jockey! It has the same pattern.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's the improved Brando:



Ttotally restored vision, Brando can see agian 

Excellent work *GhstDreamer *


----------



## papertiger

neverenoughbags said:


> Yah, I took your pic and posted it as a thread...incase anyone comes across it...
> 
> *Do you think the charm would go with my jockey?  Would it go with black guccissima..?*


----------



## sneezz

neverenoughbags said:


> Yah, I took your pic and posted it as a thread...incase anyone comes across it...
> 
> Do you think the charm would go with my jockey?  Would it go with black guccissima..?



I think Brando will go with anything lol.


----------



## Suzzeee

GD -- Brando looks fabulous - great job!!!!


----------



## tallymia

Hi guys, do you think you can put pictures up in that last post for OUTLETS DEALS? Thanks!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks PT! Now it's not embarrassing to take him out again! No one-eyed dog anymore!


----------



## Jahpson

this isn't about the bags this is about clothing.

did anyone see the Gucci robe on their website? I think I want it. what do you think? (under small accessories)

hi by the way


----------



## Beenie

Hi *Jahpson*! Which robe are you looking at, the white or the black? I think they both look ultra plush and comfy.


----------



## Jahpson

the white.

I think it would look cute to lounge around the house.


----------



## neverenoughbags

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks PT! Now it's not embarrassing to take him out again! No one-eyed dog anymore!


 
Honestly, it look like the website... very close.  No one will notice Brando had an eye transplant.


----------



## sneezz

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's the improved Brando:



He looks great GD!  Good job!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks sneezz and neverenoughbags!


----------



## GhstDreamer

New clothes came in for my blythes:

Peppermint:





Punkaholic:


----------



## papertiger

Jahpson said:


> the white.
> 
> I think it would look cute to lounge around the house.



Hi back

IMO very cute, I say go for it. I like it has thin web-stripes on the pockets as well as the sleeves. 

If I hadn't just bought a fairly expensive white waffle-cotton robe from Japan for my BF I would be tempted to get him one for his b-day too.

BTW just coz it isn't a bag doesn't mean to say we don't expect modeling pics


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> New clothes came in for my blythes:
> 
> Peppermint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punkaholic:



Both adorable, I think I could get inspired by Punkaholic's mini cheongsam for myself


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks PT! The mini cheongsam is made by BHCHK and I really love the quality and details of their doll clothes - totally worth it.


----------



## Suzzeee

OMGosh - I love the new Blythe clothes GD -- fabulous!  

So, I just got the new Gucci catalog - fancy!!  This is seriously the nicest of all "catalogs" I've received lately - haven't even opened it yet - just marveled at the quality of the cover - it's hardbound!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks Suzzeee! I want to get the new catalog too - it's a hit and miss with getting one! Wow - I can't believe the catalog is hardbound. Is it for the A/W collection?

I have yet to even receive the Nordstrom Anniversary sale catalog...


----------



## papertiger

Suzzeee said:


> OMGosh - I love the new Blythe clothes GD -- fabulous!
> 
> So, I just got the new Gucci catalog - fancy!!  This is seriously the nicest of all "catalogs" I've received lately - haven't even opened it yet - just marveled at the quality of the cover - it's hardbound!!!



Ha ha nice to know where all the money is going . 

I seriously want that catalog Get me to Gucci, get Gucci to me


----------



## sneezz

GD they look so fashionable as usual!  I also have yet to receive the Nordies anniversary catalog.  I only got the smaller one that didn't have any of the premier items like MJ.  I guess they want me to save my $ too lol.

Suzzeee that catalog sounds hot!  Me wants one too.  Did you find those kitten heel sandals to match your new orange Icon bit btw?


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, it's been very hectic and busy for me at work these past few weeks so I haven't had much time to post here on the Gucci forum. I managed to track down a pair of the Areia sandals in the cobalt blue color at NM a few weeks ago before they sold out. I now own the Areia sandals in all three colors (black, white, and cobalt blue) and my mother keeps hinting that she can somehow fit into my blue and white sandals - LOL. I also received a copy of the new hardbound Gucci catalog and price list but haven't had time to look at either this week due to work. Luckily for me, there isn't anything in the Nordies Anniversary catalog that's tempting me. However, some of the new Fall designer shoes are pulling at my heart strings but I'm going to be good and hold out until they go on sale later this year.



*GhstDreamer: *You did a great job at repairing your Brando charm! I would have been too scared to attempt the repair job myself. I also love your latest Blythe doll clothing purchases. Punkaholic and Peppermint look so fabulous and stylish in their new outfits!


----------



## Suzzeee

sneezz said:


> GD they look so fashionable as usual!  I also have yet to receive the Nordies anniversary catalog.  I only got the smaller one that didn't have any of the premier items like MJ.  I guess they want me to save my $ too lol.
> 
> Suzzeee that catalog sounds hot!  Me wants one too.  Did you find those kitten heel sandals to match your new orange Icon bit btw?



I haven't found those shoes yet but I have Yessica looking for me and if anyone can track them down she can do it!!  

Got a chance to check out the catalog finally - this is a seriously expensive piece to produce - they are definitely making some moola at Gucci!!  Of course those pricey black flat suede boots that I want are in there -- just taunting me as they are sold out online in my size and I really don't need to be spending $800 on boots right now but they look so fab


----------



## sneezz

Suzzeee said:


> I haven't found those shoes yet but I have Yessica looking for me and if anyone can track them down she can do it!!
> 
> Got a chance to check out the catalog finally - this is a seriously expensive piece to produce - they are definitely making some moola at Gucci!!  Of course those pricey black flat suede boots that I want are in there -- just taunting me as they are sold out online in my size and I really don't need to be spending $800 on boots right now but they look so fab



Oooh I hope she finds them for you!  

I couldn't avoid the Nordies sale.  I stayed up till 3 am for it to open online and saved some kiddie clothes for "later".  I bought them this morning cuz I know infant and toddler clothes don't last long during these sales.  Some of my items got canceled during the last one.


----------



## Suzzeee

sneezz said:


> Oooh I hope she finds them for you!
> 
> I couldn't avoid the Nordies sale.  I stayed up till 3 am for it to open online and saved some kiddie clothes for "later".  I bought them this morning cuz I know infant and toddler clothes don't last long during these sales.  Some of my items got canceled during the last one.



I totally stayed up for the online sale too!  I got a few things on pre-sale that I thought might go fast (Burberry scarf, etc) but there were a few others I wanted to get -- usually I go to the sale but traffic out where I am sucks early in the morning and a normal 20 min. commute to Nordy's takes me an hour that early in the morning!  I might cruise over there later today after I get some actual work done


----------



## lorihmatthews

I got the Gucci catalog in the mail the other day. Hard bound, that is some pricey production!

I will have to check out the Nordies sale.


----------



## papertiger

Just popped in very quickly to say I guess I have meade my decision on which boots I'm buying for the Autumn/Winter. I haven't taken real pic yet so here's what they look like, just imagine they are black and not dark brown (couldn't the darn boot up on Gucci.com - the site's not behaving tonight)

The Devendra boot fron the classics' range 

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-dark-b...ferralID=7c8e9aa0-91e6-11df-a6a3-000423bb4e79

Er... sorry *sneezz* I guess that means I broke my ban _again_ and big time (er...again)  :shame:


----------



## sneezz

Suzzeee said:


> I totally stayed up for the online sale too!  I got a few things on pre-sale that I thought might go fast (Burberry scarf, etc) but there were a few others I wanted to get -- usually I go to the sale but traffic out where I am sucks early in the morning and a normal 20 min. commute to Nordy's takes me an hour that early in the morning!  I might cruise over there later today after I get some actual work done



Did you go?  I wanted to go myself to *gasp* check out a MJ bag that I have been pining over for ages (just to try it on) but I hate going to the mall on the weekends.  Finding parking is a biotch.



papertiger said:


> Just popped in very quickly to say I guess I have meade my decision on which boots I'm buying for the Autumn/Winter. I haven't taken real pic yet so here's what they look like, just imagine they are black and not dark brown (couldn't the darn boot up on Gucci.com - the site's not behaving tonight)
> 
> The Devendra boot fron the classics' range
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-dark-b...ferralID=7c8e9aa0-91e6-11df-a6a3-000423bb4e79
> 
> Er... sorry *sneezz* I guess that means I broke my ban _again_ and big time (er...again)  :shame:



PT!  Shame on you! Hehe I can't really stop you cuz those are hot and I love shoes.  I need to fess up that I have been contemplating breaking my ban for a MJ cheat on ebay but I didn't in the end cuz I want to try it on first.  Sooo tempting cuz bing ends soon and I wanted to take advantage. Well that and I know I shouldn't right now.  

I bought 2 MBMJ (same) bags for $60+tax and shipping to give as gifts.  So i guess that's ok right?


----------



## mzbag

PT: The Gucci riding boots? I can't pull up the link.


----------



## papertiger

Oops so sorry *mzbag*

Totally riding boot style with a few buckles thrown in

I bought these (Gucci.com seems to be working again) and I am in love 

http://www.gucci.com/uk/uk-english/uk/classics/womens-shoes/#0-1250497-225627AGL001000


----------



## Suzzeee

*Sneezz* - have yet to make it to the actual sale but pre-sold and ordered online!

*PT *- LOVE those boots!!!


----------



## mzbag

papertiger said:


> Oops so sorry *mzbag*
> 
> Totally riding boot style with a few buckles thrown in
> 
> I bought these (Gucci.com seems to be working again) and I am in love
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/uk/uk-english/uk/classics/womens-shoes/#0-1250497-225627AGL001000


 

Lovely so pretty my weakness bags and boots! Just stunning! Your riding boots are so fabulous!

Very classy and sporty luvin the buckles awesome hardware!

Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## Beenie

*GhstDreamer*, love the new Blythe clothes. I think I may like PunkAholic best since she looks like me (dark hair, green eyes) but then I LOVE Peppermint too. And great job fixing your Brando. I couldn't even tell.

*papertiger* the boots look so up your alley since now I have an idea how you dress (thanks for posting some of your clothes!) VERY nice.

*Suzzeee*, I can't wait to see what you pre-ordered.

I ended up at Nordstrom yesterday and I liked a lot of stuff but realized there was nothing I NEEDED since I have been on a spending spree lately. I did look at the Gucci sunnies table since I REALLY want a pair but it seems Gucci doesn't like to go dark enough with their lenses which is a MUST in Florida. So I walked out with a new MAC lippie and NOTHING else.  HOWEVER, I realize I have been sheltered far too long and finally got to go into a BLOOMINGDALE's and let's just say I had a lot of fun clothes shopping . I cannot believe I have never been to one and now I am OBSESSED!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks Expy00 and Beenie! I feel bad but I have to admit, my favourite is Punkaholic. 

Congrats PT on your Gucci riding boots - those are going to be sooo comfy and fashionable for A/W! Just looking at them makes me feel like I should pick up horseback riding again!!! lol

Beenie: Congrats on all your new clothes - you need to post pics in the non-gucci purchases thread or maybe in the wardrobe forum? I wanted another pair of gucci sunnies too at the anniversary sale but nothing fits my face well so I just went with the fendi.

Sneezz: MbMJ bags are always great as gifts for others and for oneself...lol...

Btw, I came back and found the gucci catalog in my mail! I was super estatic - love the hardcover. I usually throw away catalogs once I finish looking through them but I'm going to have to keep this one. My older sister is pissed off that she didn't receive hers and she doesn't understand why since she buys enough of their pieces at the boutique. She's thinking about calling and complaining that she hasn't received a catalogue in a year. I finally received the Nordie's catalog today too...a bit late...

Update:

I just got back from Chicago and loved it! I stayed at the Swiss hotel and even though it was slightly far from Michigan Avenue, I walked there and it only took 35 mins. What was really cool was that a couple of blocks down from the hotel, they were filming Transformers 3 and they were filming what looks like the destruction of Chicago scene with these cars piles up...lol...It kind of sucked though because they closed down different areas of downtown.  First day I was at Nordstrom since it was first day of the sale. I picked up the Burberry boots and Tory Burch flip flops. Okay - I hate flip flops but I could not walk in the shoes I brought along. I noticed everyone wearing flip flops downtown and everywhere else, so I bought them and switched over to them right away. My feet were killing! 

I also did all the touristy things like going to the Field museum (which literally took the entire day), Lincoln Park zoo, etc. and I carried my BTH everywhere! The bag might be a bit heavy but it held everything I needed. I have to thank the anonymous person who returned my gucci bamboo sunnies to the Nordie's customer service desk! I accidentally left them somewhere in Nordies while trying on shoes, clothes, etc. and misplaced them. I didn't realize it until the next day! I was upset I lost them and figured someone found them and 100% certain that I'll never see them again - I mean there's no way in a big city. Then my brother-in-law thought it was worth a try and called nordie's customer service and they told him, someone found them the day before! I went there an hour later and picked them up!


----------



## Suzzeee

^^glad you had fun in Chicago - I've stayed at that hotel before - it's pretty nice!  My Chicago friends have been posting all day about the Transformers filming - some of their offices overlook that area.  I've totally bought shoes at that Nordies because my feet were killing me too  I still have a cute and comfy pair of sandals I bought there because my pumps (I was there for work) had given me blisters!!  I'm so jealous you got to go to the Field Museum - it's one of my favorite museums in the whole world!!


----------



## sneezz

GD sounds like you had loads of fun in Chicago!  Glad you picked up a few things while there lol.  

Beenie!  You have NEVER been to a Bloomies?  You have been living in a cave lol!  I think you owe us some pics of what you bought.


----------



## Beenie

*Ghst Dreamer* your trip to Chicago sounds like a great time. I have always wanted to go there. 

*Sneezz*, I didn't get too much at Bloomie's just a few INC tops that were STUPID cheap and then I passed on a pair of TB black jelly flats and within minutes of leaving I realized I wanted them but was already running late to pick up DH from the airport. And the reason I have never been is that there has never been one near me...however, my grandfather does say I live in a cave


----------



## papertiger

*Suzzeee, mzbag, Beenie* and *GhstDreamer,* thank you. I am very happy, bring on the cold, wet weather coz I don't mind  

Everyone sounds like they did really well at tail end of the the sales, hoorah for us all. I bought a hairband-hat at Libertys sale for £20 instead of £130, I'm very happy too. I also bought some vintage bargains while out shopping the next day, some brown real crocodile Bally lace-up shoes and the most amazing aligator and lamb bag. I am ready to roll for Autumn.

Still can't make my mind up which Gucci bag to buy - they are all so gorgeous this season.

*GhstDreamer*, I think your story with your sunnies proves that there are good people around, So pleased to know and of course, I am so relieved you have your glasses back


----------



## hn_tee

Hi does anyone know if there will be a Gucci Fall/winter sale end of the year? And if there is when will it be?


----------



## sneezz

^This is usually around November/December.


----------



## hn_tee

sneezz said:


> ^This is usually around November/December.


 

Thanks Sneez...now all I hv to do is save more while i wait....Cant wait till I get an xmas pressie for meself from Gucci...


----------



## papertiger

I took a pic of my new pride-and-joy Devendra boots, I will take more and modeling pics when I do my next reveal if it ever happens (for my next bag, but on't hold your breath anyone I can't make up my mind this year at all LOL).

Yay I love them


----------



## sneezz

Those are really nice PT.  I love the buckle strap accent on them.


----------



## Beenie

papertiger, they are beautiful and I am so happy for you that you get them. I don't blame you one bit for wanting fall to come soon. 

So everyone, I am back on the diet wagon FOR REAL because I am MOH in my BFF's wedding on October 9 and I just got my bridesmaid dress and it DOES NOT zip.  I am not just too big, I don't even kind of fit in it. DH promised me something special once I get to goal. Unfortunately it isn't Gucci, but it will go in the SHHHH thread for your viewing enjoyment, so help push me to lose 40 pounds, please!


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> papertiger, they are beautiful and I am so happy for you that you get them. I don't blame you one bit for wanting fall to come soon.
> 
> So everyone, I am back on the diet wagon FOR REAL because I am MOH in my BFF's wedding on October 9 and I just got my bridesmaid dress and it DOES NOT zip.  I am not just too big, I don't even kind of fit in it. DH promised me something special once I get to goal. Unfortunately it isn't Gucci, but it will go in the SHHHH thread for your viewing enjoyment, so help push me to lose 40 pounds, please!



Thank you *Sneezz *and *Beanie *

Firstly congratulations on you Matron of Honor position at your best friend's wedding (and congrats to her too).  One pound at a time *Beenie* and I know you will make it


----------



## mzbag

PT: Luvin your riding bootsso pretty the leather looks so sleek and sassy!

The boots look so comfy! Congrats and Enjoy!

Please post modeling pics of those pretty darlings!


----------



## Beenie

papertiger said:


> Firstly congratulations on you Matron of Honor position at your best friend's wedding (and congrats to her too). One pound at a time *Beenie* and I know you will make it


 
Thanks, *papertiger*! I know I can too, it is just so hard but at this point I have something BEYOND motivation. Two years ago I lost 30 pounds and I was ALMOST perfect (for me ) and then I was bad and went back to the bad habits. So I KNOW I can do it. We are getting REALLY excited for the wedding!


----------



## papertiger

*mzbag*, thank you so much sweetie. Not as exciting as some styles I know but long lasting, all-round boots and yes, I think a 2" heel is practical for all day (sometimes I am running round morning till night) so comfy with a little bit of sass .

*Beenie *Go Grrrl :urock:


----------



## GhstDreamer

Congrats PT! That's one gorgeous pair of boots! 

Beenie: I know you can do it! There are tons of threads on healthy eating/dieting in the health & fitness forum. I think there's also a support group thread in there too!


----------



## Beenie

^^ thanks! I will keep you all posted on how I am doing. More people to be held accountable to .

So I was watching a show on MTV and the "star" of the show Ochocinco (a football player for the Cinncinnati Bengals if you didn't know) was in an awesome black leather jacket with webstripe on the collar. I was so excited seeing Gucci on him!


----------



## lorihmatthews

*papertiger* -- love the boots. I have them in the shorter version. They're gorgeous! And so well made, too -- they will last forever!


----------



## flipchickmc

HELLO EVERYONE!!! Sorry for all caps but I miss my gucci pals.  So much to catch up on.  I hope you all are doing well.

As for me, I've been really good - trying not to be tempted.  We booked tickets to Hawaii in September for 9 days and gotta save up for that.  Who knows...maybe I'll come back with a Gucci souvenir!


----------



## flipchickmc

GD - Love the new Blythe outfits. Too cute!
PT - WOW - lovin' the boots girlfriend.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks flipchick! 

Nice seeing you here again!!! Don't know if you noticed but I think most of us haven't been too good on our bans! lol

I'm sure you're going to have tons of fun in Hawaii - it must be super exciting!


----------



## flipchickmc

^Haha - I'm checking out threads now.  I'm so behind!


----------



## mzbag

Hi Flip! Long time no hear glad to see you back!


----------



## sneezz

Beenie, cool to hear that you'll be MOH at your friend's wedding.  Good luck with the weight loss.  Have you tried P90x? It's tough but I think you can handle it!

Hi flip!


----------



## papertiger

Thanks *GhstDreamer* 

and thank you *Lori,* I hope your right coz I want them forever, so we will be boot cousins 

*flip* thank you so much, we all missed you so much but Hawaii sounds fantastic


----------



## ang2383

papertiger - love the boots!

beenie - i need to lose weight too... gl with your goal!

flip - yay for hawaii!!! i've never been!  hehe a hawaii gucci souvenir would be awesome!


----------



## smalls

hey ladies!  I am catching up on the chat thread.

PT - your new boots are sooo gorgeous!  Congrats!
Beenie- good luck with your goal.  It's good to have a goal to motivate you.  I need to find my motivation and start hitting the gym.
flip- I looooove Hawaii.  I think it's my favorite vacation destination.  Where are you going in HI?


----------



## ang2383

smalls said:


> hey ladies!  I am catching up on the chat thread.
> 
> PT - your new boots are sooo gorgeous!  Congrats!
> Beenie- good luck with your goal.  It's good to have a goal to motivate you.  I need to find my motivation and start hitting the gym.
> flip- I looooove Hawaii.  I think it's my favorite vacation destination.  Where are you going in HI?



hi smalls =)  i see we're both up late catching up on TPF!


----------



## papertiger

*ang* and *smalls* thank you, 

I can't believe it's only July, roll on cooler weather, I wanna wear my boots


----------



## sneezz

Hi ang and smalls!  Long time no see!


----------



## ang2383

sneezz said:


> Hi ang and smalls!  Long time no see!



he sneezz   i'm itching to go to short hills again this wkend or go to woodbury in the next two wks!  haha it's time to do some major shopping!!!


----------



## sneezz

ang2383 said:


> he sneezz  i'm itching to go to short hills again this wkend or go to woodbury in the next two wks! haha it's time to do some major shopping!!!


 
Take me with you!!!!  Lol.


----------



## aeonat

PT: lovely boots! congrats ! Hahaha don't worry winter will be here soon.... You can wear it soon....

Flip: long time no see... Congrats on your upcoming Hawaii trip!!! It must be nice !!! Hahaha I want to go too and buy Lv or gucci too!

I have been busy at work! And staying strong on my ban ( all items ban now)... Luckily the sale season has passed... It is easy to stay on track now!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Congrats on staying with your ban, aeonat! I need some of your will power...lol...

Here's the new outfit Cappuccino Chat has on and btw, I didn't choose this outfit or did I put this on her. It was my BROTHER-IN-LAW. He and my sister was over at my place yesterday and he thought up the outfit to put together for her. He even went as far as putting on the gloves! He even asked me if I wanted to have her hair braided with three or five strands because supposedly, he said he's great at braiding!


----------



## sneezz

Hakka GD your BIL should be a fashion stylist!  CC looks cute!


----------



## Suzzeee

Luv CC's new outfit - your BIL did good!!


----------



## aeonat

Ghstdreamer : wow.. U like the new CC outfit too! So cool!! Love the glasses too ! I also just saw the Chinese outfit in the back! 

I guess we just need yo encourage each other to stay on the ban


----------



## sneezz

aeonat said:


> Ghstdreamer : wow.. U like the new CC outfit too! So cool!! Love the glasses too ! I also just saw the Chinese outfit in the back!
> 
> I guess we just need yo encourage each other to stay on the ban



Easier said than done aeonat! My ban buddy PT and I are mispaired I think (no offense)..we are both weak willed!  But seriously I am going to stick with it this time.  Wanna to put DS in a nice school!


----------



## Beenie

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!! Sorry for all caps but I miss my gucci pals. So much to catch up on. I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> As for me, I've been really good - trying not to be tempted. We booked tickets to Hawaii in September for 9 days and gotta save up for that. Who knows...maybe I'll come back with a Gucci souvenir!


 
Ahh, we miss you too! Hawaii sounds awesome, I am so jealous. I think that is totally my top spot on my travel wishlist. Very excited for you!



sneezz said:


> Beenie, cool to hear that you'll be MOH at your friend's wedding. Good luck with the weight loss. Have you tried P90x? It's tough but I think you can handle it!


 
Ha, NO P90X for this girl. I am SO out of shape that just seeing the infomercials makes me exhausted. I understand that you need to at least be a little in shape for it, kind of like taking it to the next level kind of thing. I DID get a bicycle but it has been 95+ degrees lately.




ang2383 said:


> beenie - i need to lose weight too... gl with your goal!


 
Thanks. Let's motivate eachother.



smalls said:


> hey ladies! I am catching up on the chat thread.
> 
> Beenie- good luck with your goal. It's good to have a goal to motivate you. I need to find my motivation and start hitting the gym.


 
Hi Smalls! Yeah, a dress I paid a decent amount of money for never to wear again that doesn't zip with NO alternatives is a decent goal. I suggest it .

GhstDreamer, the outfit your BIL did is adorable. I love the glasses and the braids!

So I wanted to share with you ladies that the pants I have on today can be pulled down completely buttoned and zipped. I have to wiggle but they come off that way. I think I need to get some pants out of my storage in the right size . I look kind of sloppy but better than being too tight! I have 4 different pant sizes between my closet and storage and THAT needs to end!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Hi ladies...   Happy Monday... 

Beenie - I'm also on a "diet" since I've gained so much weight since the wedding...eek... I noticed when I tried on a party dress I wore about a year ago and couldn't zip it up... A good three inches was missing for it to zip!!!

So I've been watching what I eat, and I got a bike as well.  I tore my ACL in January while I was skiing, so I haven't been very active since...  But I've been rehabing the knee so I'm a lot better....     

Let's motivate each other diet wise....  I've been on the food diet for about a month and I notice differences...  I need to ramp up the excercise part now.

Another thing, I'm on a big BAN now... no more purchases....I've been VERY bad....


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Easier said than done aeonat! My ban buddy PT and I are mispaired I think (no offense)..we are both weak willed!  But seriously I am going to stick with it this time.  Wanna to put DS in a nice school!



 I'm not weak willed, it's just there are so many lovely things to buy


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Congrats on staying with your ban, aeonat! I need some of your will power...lol...
> 
> Here's the new outfit Cappuccino Chat has on and btw, I didn't choose this outfit or did I put this on her. It was my BROTHER-IN-LAW. He and my sister was over at my place yesterday and he thought up the outfit to put together for her. He even went as far as putting on the gloves! He even asked me if I wanted to have her hair braided with three or five strands because supposedly, he said he's great at braiding!



We had a Mad Men blk/wht them day on the scarf thread in the H forum apart perhaps from the boots I think Ms CC would have fitted in with the party perfectly (she needs an H scarf though, do Blythes have H scarves? )

Your BIL did a great job


----------



## Beenie

neverenoughbags said:


> Beenie - I'm also on a "diet" since I've gained so much weight since the wedding...eek... I noticed when I tried on a party dress I wore about a year ago and couldn't zip it up... A good three inches was missing for it to zip!!!
> 
> So I've been watching what I eat, and I got a bike as well. I tore my ACL in January while I was skiing, so I haven't been very active since... But I've been rehabing the knee so I'm a lot better....
> 
> Let's motivate each other diet wise.... I've been on the food diet for about a month and I notice differences... I need to ramp up the excercise part now.


 
How long ago did you get married? I don't want to admit how much I gained in my first year of marriage, let alone 6 years later! I had surgery to get my appendix out on our "three week anniversary" and it all went downhill from there, so I understand. So far I have eaten exactly what I was supposed to today, so hopefully I can keep it up. Any help I can give just let me know.


----------



## neverenoughbags

It will be 2 years in September... For our one year, I had already put on quite a bit of weight...   Hopefully if I keep this up, by September I will be smaller than I was at our 1 year anniversary...


----------



## Beenie

^^ oh September what? My anniversary is the 12th . Good luck, love, you can do it!


----------



## neverenoughbags

September 27th, 2008.. boy time flies!   

Your September too... That's nice... I think September is the new summer wedding month...


----------



## Beenie

^^ HA, not in Florida, where I live. I am a native Floridian and "forgot" it was the HEIGHT of hurricane season. Hurricane Ivan "crashed" our wedding and made things VERY difficult, but it is funny now.  Thankfully, I have a pretty good sense of humor and really wasn's a bridezilla. We had a beach wedding too.


----------



## neverenoughbags

LOL... Oh that must have been stressful!!

Well, here in Toronto, there are no chance of hurricanes! LOL... It was nice out but not hot... which was good.   It rained in the morning, but after the church, it was sunny and we were able to take our pictures outside which was nice.  Our reception was indoors.  

A beach wedding would have been amazing.....but we wanted to have a wedding at home with all our friends..  over 180 people!!  And this was being conservative with the invites!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks sneezz, PT, Beenie, aeonat!!! 

I've been pretty good with my ban - haven't made an unnecessary luxury purchase in over a week! Probably because my car is parked over at my sister's place since I have no where to park due to massive road construction and no access to my driveway. I can't go anywhere to shop!

Congrats Beenie! It seems like you're staying true to your diet and it's working!


----------



## dizchik

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Congrats on staying with your ban, aeonat! I need some of your will power...lol...
> 
> Here's the new outfit Cappuccino Chat has on and btw, I didn't choose this outfit or did I put this on her. It was my BROTHER-IN-LAW. He and my sister was over at my place yesterday and he thought up the outfit to put together for her. He even went as far as putting on the gloves! He even asked me if I wanted to have her hair braided with three or five strands because supposedly, he said he's great at braiding!



Oh yay! I've been dying to see your collection!  How awesome! Love them! I'm trying to find a Can Can Cat without paying too much for it.


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer: Luv your doll she looks so darling in her outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*Beenie*, congrats, one day at a time


----------



## Beenie

neverenoughbags said:


> LOL... Oh that must have been stressful!!
> 
> Well, here in Toronto, there are no chance of hurricanes! LOL... It was nice out but not hot... which was good. It rained in the morning, but after the church, it was sunny and we were able to take our pictures outside which was nice. Our reception was indoors.
> 
> A beach wedding would have been amazing.....but we wanted to have a wedding at home with all our friends.. over 180 people!! And this was being conservative with the invites!


 
Well, we live 15 minutes from the beach, so in my area, it is basically what everyone does. We were married overlooking the water at a hotel's pool area but thankfully on cement since I didn't want all that sand on me. And then the reception was actually inside the grand ballroom. It worked out since it rained RIGHT before and RIGHT after our ceremony so we were able to get outside at just the right time. They say it is good luck for it to rain on your wedding day, so I assume a hurricane is double the luck . I bet your wedding was beautiful since I know what September is like everywhere else.



GhstDreamer said:


> I've been pretty good with my ban - haven't made an unnecessary luxury purchase in over a week! Probably because my car is parked over at my sister's place since I have no where to park due to massive road construction and no access to my driveway. I can't go anywhere to shop!
> 
> Congrats Beenie! It seems like you're staying true to your diet and it's working!


 
So basically, your car at your sister's house is good for you . I need to try that. And yes, I have been being good so far on my eating. NO exercising though. I know it is bad but UGH. 



papertiger said:


> *Beenie*, congrats, one day at a time


 
Yep, that is how I am trying to think about it. I had a perfect 100% day and ate ONLY everything i was supposed to yesterday. DH laughed when he actually found out what I eat all day. I am ALWAYS eating. But since I am eating what I am "supposed" to eat it is still only 1200-ish calories per day with minimal fat. I DO have fat though, but the good kinds. 

So I have been an angel with my ban. BUT I started getting a new obsession...(thankfully A LOT cheaper than Gucci and LV )


----------



## sneezz

Beenie I hear you about the P90X.  I tried it for one day for 1.5 hrs and was exhausted!  What's worse is I did it with a friend who was much closer to "in shape" than I.  I didn't go back to it after that. Great job with the dieting!  How about just doing some power walking?  On another note I am curious as to what your new cheaper obsession is lol.


----------



## Beenie

^^ I live in Florida and the weather has been 95+ degrees so I really don't want to walk anywhere. I do try to get in some swimming time in my pool, but I kind of like to just float . My new obsession is that I am a MAC-monster so I am constantly wanting to go to the outlet and buy them out! A lippie or an eyeshadow here and there doesn't seem as bad (although I did spend 100 in a day UGH!, constant obsessions!). Do you think we (as in most people on tPF are OCD, or what ?


----------



## neverenoughbags

I am totally an OCD case....


----------



## Suzzeee

Me too - totally OCD!  And, I have the cc statements to prove it


----------



## sneezz

Beenie swimming sounds like a good work out especially in the summer!  Keep up the good work!  I think the MAC obsession is harmless, you're definitely not spending enough to buy another Gucci lol.


----------



## Beenie

Suzzeee said:


> Me too - totally OCD! And, I have the cc statements to prove it


 
Glad I am not the only one!



sneezz said:


> I think the MAC obsession is harmless, you're definitely *not spending enough to buy another Gucci* lol.


 
says who  haha


----------



## ang2383

hi ladies!  if any of you area interested, i am returning a large brown plain leather, not the guccissima, sukey to NM today after work.  well i'm returning it at BG, but it's going back to NM.  so let me know asap.  

i was bad and i bought a chanel this week because of the impending 30% increase on chanel classics.  i can't wait for it!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks dizchik and mzbag!

dizchik: I've read Can Can Cat is pretty pricey! How many Blythes do you have in your collection? 

Here's a new pic of mushroom Ginger:


----------



## sneezz

Beenie you're bad!

Omg GD her hat is adorable!  Love it!


----------



## papertiger

*Beenie *I swear by MAC's Primer with 50 SPF, if I need to wear make-up in the Summer (admitedly not so often, I'd rather do tinted moisturiser) it's excellent at keeping everything in place, oops better not enable you

*ang* sounds like a good time to buy Chanel plus vite 

*GhstDreamer* Ginger, Natasha, CC and Punk look totally sweet.  BTW I found a navy cheongsam in my scurry through my vintage collection so I don't have to buy a new one


----------



## Coconutpolito

I'm planning on going shopping next week and wanted to know how good the selection is at Cabazon.  I'm not buying any bags just men's clothing.  I would like to get a nice jacket.  I remember seeing a blue corduroy in last seasons collection that I absolutely loved.


----------



## neverenoughbags

Not that I'm looking, because I'm on a bit of a ban...but isn't this the cutest bag.....

http://www.gucci.com/ca-en/us-english/ca-en/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1263577-246860A7M0N1000


----------



## neverenoughbags

and this guy reminds me of a LV lockit....

http://www.gucci.com/ca-en/us-english/ca-en/fall-winter-10/handbags/#0-1263564-247279F4CLG9794


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks sneezz and PT!

PT: Btw, a cheongsam with the BTH would be a perfect match!


----------



## Suzzeee

OMG -- that hat is beyond adorable!  I luv her shoes too!



GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks dizchik and mzbag!
> 
> dizchik: I've read Can Can Cat is pretty pricey! How many Blythes do you have in your collection?
> 
> Here's a new pic of mushroom Ginger:


----------



## ang2383

papertiger said:


> *ang* sounds like a good time to buy Chanel plus vite



PT - i bought a mini caviar in gold hardware for mom's birthday.  she turns the big 60 in a few wks.  hehe i'm going to "borrow" it from her 

i was going to buy a second flap for her and i'll keep the small one, but no where has the color she wants.  she doesn't want black.  i figure turning 60 is a big thing, kinda like turning 30 for over the hill.  i wish someone would buy me a chanel =(  

hope everyone is having a great wkend so far!  my bf and i are apt hunting.  it's so hard to find a decently priced 1 bedroom in nyc these days.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks sneezz and PT!
> 
> PT: Btw, a cheongsam with the BTH would be a perfect match!




Good idea, esp for dressed-up day. The dress is dark navy so I also have a little blue Chanel, an H or a 1950s bag bag that I customised by painting flowers on it. I'm spoilt for choice 




ang2383 said:


> PT - i bought a mini caviar in gold hardware for mom's birthday.  she turns the big 60 in a few wks.  hehe i'm going to "borrow" it from her
> 
> i was going to buy a second flap for her and i'll keep the small one, but no where has the color she wants.  she doesn't want black.  i figure turning 60 is a big thing, kinda like turning 30 for over the hill.  i wish someone would buy me a chanel =(
> 
> hope everyone is having a great wkend so far!  my bf and i are apt hunting.  it's so hard to find a decently priced 1 bedroom in nyc these days.



I also bought my Mother a Chanel for her 60th, from the Paris-Moscou pre-Fall 09 and I went halves with my Sis. For me it was like payback because my Mother gave me at least 5 she didn't use anymore in the '90s.

Your Mother will adore it and like you say you can always borrow it.

The next price rise for Chanel is a crazy 30%, I'm sure that's why there is no stock left. 

I wonder if Gucci will put up their prices in Dec again? The thought makes me wince ush:

Good luck finding a place to live


----------



## Beenie

sneezz said:


> Beenie you're bad!


 
I feel like I have heard that before 



papertiger said:


> *Beenie *I swear by MAC's Primer with 50 SPF, if I need to wear make-up in the Summer (admitedly not so often, I'd rather do tinted moisturiser) it's excellent at keeping everything in place, oops better not enable you


 
Good to know since it is always summer here! 

Ugh, I really wanted a Chanel one day but it is not happening now and with a 30% increase I don't think I'll ever see one in my collection


----------



## mzbag

Beenie: I would like to have a Chanel bag too focusing on my wishlist gifts.

BTW: I only wear MAC luv it! Do you ever get it at a discount Beenie?

I know a few hair stylist here that receive discounts on MAC.


----------



## ChiChi143

Hi everyone!  I'm stopping by to ask a question and hoping someone would know the answer.  Do the Gucci outlets take phone orders and then mail the bags or do you have to go to the store to purchase?  TIA!


----------



## smalls

ChiChi143 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm stopping by to ask a question and hoping someone would know the answer. Do the Gucci outlets take phone orders and then mail the bags or do you have to go to the store to purchase? TIA!


 
they can mail you the bag, but will only mail to the billing address on the credit card that you use and the items are shipped UPS and are signature required.  They charge a flat $10 for shipping within the USA regardless of how many items you buy and all sales are final.  There may be more info in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-faqs-about-sales-and-outlets-455910.html


----------



## ChiChi143

^ Thank you!


----------



## Beenie

mzbag said:


> Beenie: I would like to have a Chanel bag too focusing on my wishlist gifts.
> 
> BTW: I only wear MAC luv it! Do you ever get it at a discount Beenie?
> 
> I know a few hair stylist here that receive discounts on MAC.


 
Well, I just know that with the upcoming festivities I have planned I am no where NEAR ready to buy a Chanel so it isn't going to happen, but I can see everyone else's.  I hope you get one.

And no, I don't get a dscount but I do shop at the Cosmetics Co. outlet a lot where they have a lot of discontinued stuff and over stock and they have great prices.


----------



## mzbag

Beenie: I will probably get a Chanel bag in a few years working on my bostons!

Gucci has myfor now and into the next year! LOL

Awesome you are getting your MAC at great prices thats good!


----------



## jennums

Does anyone know if any of the outlets still have this bag... or any bag that is similar to it?


----------



## ang2383

papertiger said:


> I wonder if Gucci will put up their prices in Dec again? The thought makes me wince ush:
> 
> Good luck finding a place to live



i really hope gucci doesn't raise their prices!  i don't think i'd pay more for what they're currently charging for their guccissima bags.  the leather isn't as nice as prada or chanel.  i think gucci styles are better, but i think prada has better quality leather.  



Beenie said:


> Ugh, I really wanted a Chanel one day but it is not happening now and with a 30% increase I don't think I'll ever see one in my collection



i also thought it would take me forever to buy myself a chanel, but if you look hard enough during sale season or take advantage of one of the store promos, you can get a chanel with some perks!  be careful though, right after i convinced myself i should buy one, i kept buying more!  hehe once you start, you won't be able to stop!  soooo bad for the wallet!  



jennums said:


> Does anyone know if any of the outlets still have this bag... or any bag that is similar to it?



you're better off calling the outlets and asking.  the emails that come out usually include new stock.  gl with your search!  (i haven't seen this style in a while, but you never know).


----------



## Beenie

^^ I can never go to the sale in time and I used to work with a Chanel SA who PROMISED to call me and never did. I told her what I wanted and she said she'd help but nothing


----------



## lorihmatthews

I really want one of the leopard print fall bags. But they are SO expensive!


----------



## Suzzeee

Me too* Lori *- they are stunning aren't they!  The prices are a but crazy though -- I keep looking but if I"m going to spend that kinda $ I have to get a Chanel Jumbo Flap or Maxi because I really, really want one of those more than the leopard Gucci.



lorihmatthews said:


> I really want one of the leopard print fall bags. But they are SO expensive!


----------



## papertiger

lorihmatthews said:


> I really want one of the leopard print fall bags. But they are SO expensive!



*lori*, there's a medium version thats a little less expensive.

*Everyone*, sorry I haven't been around much this week; I've had a lot of work shoved at me.


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: hoped everything at work has calmed down!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> PT: hoped everything at work has calmed down!



Not quite yet but I've given myself the weekend off. 

We are getting ready for the new academic year, if anyone can understand I know you can


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just got these adorable navy flats on the DSW site! $249 - $10 coupon. They have them in other colors too!


----------



## papertiger

^  beautiful *lori * 

Congratulations


----------



## GhstDreamer

Congrats lori - those are such pretty flats!


----------



## aeonat

Lori: Congrats too!! I ordered another flat from DSW, but they sent me the wrong color twice.. and that's for me.. I deceided to return them (even they are only 99.94) ... I guess it is good for my wallet


----------



## Jenita143

ang2383 said:


> hi ladies! if any of you area interested, i am returning a large brown plain leather, not the guccissima, sukey to NM today after work. well i'm returning it at BG, but it's going back to NM. so let me know asap.
> 
> i was bad and i bought a chanel this week because of the impending 30% increase on chanel classics. i can't wait for it!


 
that makes two of us..... :shame:


----------



## GhstDreamer

Looks like lots of people here are really busy lately unlike me who's not presently working...lol...

Anyways here are two new pics of Natasha:

Upclose:





Sitting on the couch:


----------



## Expy00

GhstDreamer said:


> Looks like lots of people here are really busy lately unlike me who's not presently working...lol...
> 
> Anyways here are two new pics of Natasha:
> 
> Upclose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the couch:


 

Natasha looks great, Ghstdreamer! The lacy knee high stockings are so cute, especially when paired with her outift and shoes. And the dangling earrings are so adorable and look great on her as well.


----------



## Beenie

I love Natasha! Her blush is nice too


----------



## sneezz

GD I love Natasha's look.  I want her earrings lol.

Beenie, how goes the weight loss?

Cute flats Lori!

PT missed ya! I guess more work has kept you an honest woman? Lol.


----------



## Beenie

sneezz said:


> Beenie, how goes the weight loss?


 Pretty good. Since Monday was the 2 month mark of the countdown I decided to try it on and it ZIPPED!  Now, with that said, I look like Mariah Carey (in a BAD way) and it is tight but I can zip it and I can also sit down, which to me is the true test. If they had to get married tomorrow I could wear the dress but I would not look my best and I would not be comfortable BUT it isn't my job to look good anyways .  I am a happy girl and I have 2 months to go so I am pretty hopeful I will be fine.


----------



## sneezz

Yay Beenie that's great! I am sure you will be able to fit it more comfortably in 2 more months!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Beenie: congrats on your weight loss - at the rate you're going, I'm sure that it'll be the perfect fit!


----------



## papertiger

Sitting on the couch:





So utterly adorable  

I want a Nat of my own one day


----------



## lorihmatthews

Great job, *Beenie*!

*papertiger*, love the Blythe outfit. I pared down my Blythe collection, I only have about 6 now. I had the one you pictured but sold her on eBay. Do you customize any of them? I have sanded all of their faces because I like the look better.

Minor vent: DSW takes *SO* long to ship! I ordered my navy suede flats on the 7th. They weren't shipped until the 11th and I won't be getting them until the 19th! That's almost 2 weeks to arrive! Sheesh, are they sending things via carrier pigeon these days?


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> Pretty good. Since Monday was the 2 month mark of the countdown I decided to try it on and it ZIPPED! Now, with that said, I look like Mariah Carey (in a BAD way) and it is tight but I can zip it and I can also sit down, which to me is the true test. If they had to get married tomorrow I could wear the dress but I would not look my best and I would not be comfortable BUT it isn't my job to look good anyways . I am a happy girl and I have 2 months to go so I am pretty hopeful I will be fine.


 
Beenie: Keep up the good work!! We know you can do it!!


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> GD I love Natasha's look.  I want her earrings lol.
> 
> Beenie, how goes the weight loss?
> 
> Cute flats Lori!
> 
> PT missed ya! I guess more work has kept you an honest woman? Lol.




I miss all of you it's like being away from home, without the holiday .

Thanks *sneezz*, you will _all _be happy to learn I have not spent a single penny since my Gucci boots/vintage haul spree about a month ago  .

I was reading that you were falling out of love with Gucci . Is it falling out of love with buying anything new from Gucci or a falling out of love with what you have bought already? I would hate to think you don't love your lovely G things anymore. I'm just interested, I fell out of love big time with LV but now I spotted the Ivory Epi Speedy I might be tempted once my bans over. I hope you get your G mojo back


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> Pretty good. Since Monday was the 2 month mark of the countdown I decided to try it on and it ZIPPED!  Now, with that said, I look like Mariah Carey (in a BAD way) and it is tight but I can zip it and I can also sit down, which to me is the true test. If they had to get married tomorrow I could wear the dress but I would not look my best and I would not be comfortable BUT it isn't my job to look good anyways .  I am a happy girl and I have 2 months to go so I am pretty hopeful I will be fine.


----------



## papertiger

lorihmatthews said:


> Great job, *Beenie*!
> 
> *papertiger*, love the Blythe outfit. I pared down my Blythe collection, I only have about 6 now. I had the one you pictured but sold her on eBay. Do you customize any of them? I have sanded all of their faces because I like the look better.
> 
> Minor vent: DSW takes *SO* long to ship! I ordered my navy suede flats on the 7th. They weren't shipped until the 11th and I won't be getting them until the 19th! That's almost 2 weeks to arrive! Sheesh, are they sending things via carrier pigeon these days?



Very sadly I have to admit that _this_ Natasha Moore is *GhstDreamer*'s. (I am dying a little inside because you _had_ Nat Moore, then sold her and I have been searching for her in Europe for ages, I hope yours went to a very good home. If you see a NM Blythe for sale that is in Europe, or can be shipped to Europe, please let me know 

I would love to see your collection and what a Blythe looks like with a sanded-down face


----------



## Suzzeee

Great job *Beenie*!!  

Gucci resort collection pics were just posted on the Gucci FB page -- Red in Monte Carlo, Baby Blue in Cannes and Bright Green in Capri!   Seriously pretty and with no vacation in sight until next year I can only hope that some of this turns up at the outlet at some point!  I love the red pieces!!!


----------



## sneezz

papertiger said:


> I miss all of you it's like being away from home, without the holiday .
> 
> Thanks *sneezz*, you will _all _be happy to learn I have not spent a single penny since my Gucci boots/vintage haul spree about a month ago  .
> 
> I was reading that you were falling out of love with Gucci . Is it falling out of love with buying anything new from Gucci or a falling out of love with what you have bought already? I would hate to think you don't love your lovely G things anymore. I'm just interested, I fell out of love big time with LV but now I spotted the Ivory Epi Speedy I might be tempted once my bans over. I hope you get your G mojo back



Sadly I think it's the latter.  For example, I was pining over the classic pelham shoulder bag forever for years.  Then I finally got one last year and have only worn it out  2x max.  I find the braided straps annoying and the open top makes me anxious, especially with 2 LOs.  I also bought a Brando guccioli wallet cuz it was cute on impulse and have yet to use that (along with a pink/white abbey hobo, ladies web hobo).  I guess I am just regretful of my impulse buys.  Don't get me wrong.  I am still in love with my sukey, pelham hobo, and d-ring hobo.  Everything else I can do without.  Have I really lost my G mojo?  

I have stopped loving LV a long time ago.  I must get rid of some stuff yet I refuse to let go of my azur speedy lol. At the same time the palermo PM has got my eye and idk..maybe I will get one someday haha.


----------



## Beenie

Thanks everyone for the encouragement! It hasn't been easy but I basically keep myself super busy and stay upstairs when I am home so I don't go into the kitchen to eat. 

So I walked by Gucci last night and I have to say, I felt my body trying to walk in but I resisted since I am on a SERIOUS bag ban! I also saw a woman with one of those HUGE Gucci totes from DSW in the silver Guccissima and she looked kind of funny and I LIKE big bags.


----------



## Beenie

*sneezz * since you are still loving some of the bags you have I tend to think it is not so much your Gucci mojo missing as much as it is that you may be starting to minimalize. I know I am starting to. I think I LOVE my Gucci but because I LOVE every piece I own I don't feel the obsessive need to buy MORE MORE MORE (now, if I found a ridiculous deal that all goes out the window ). All I feel I NEED to round out my collection are a belt bag, a good tote and a small messenger. And even those things I won't "die" without.

So note to yourself...NO MORE IMPULSE BUYS! (unless there is a REALLY good return policy)


----------



## Beenie

Suzzeee said:


> Great job *Beenie*!!
> 
> Gucci resort collection pics were just posted on the Gucci FB page -- Red in Monte Carlo, Baby Blue in Cannes and Bright Green in Capri! Seriously pretty and with no vacation in sight until next year I can only hope that some of this turns up at the outlet at some point! I love the red pieces!!!


 
I just went and looked and OMG I SO wish I was headed to Capri! The green is amazing!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I took a gander at the resort collection 2011 and almost every piece of clothing is wearable - very minimalistic, clean lines and classy.


----------



## smalls

Beenie- congrats to fitting in the dress!  That's awesome.  Within 2 months I am sure you will be fitting into it just fine.

I started a new diet and p90x about a week and a half ago.  I am trying to stick with it.  Wish me luck.  It's hard to find time to work out every day.  Beyond that I think it's even harder dieting and avoiding yummy foods.  I am so sick of carrots which are my snack of choice for now...


----------



## smalls

lorihmatthews said:


> Minor vent: DSW takes *SO* long to ship! I ordered my navy suede flats on the 7th. They weren't shipped until the 11th and I won't be getting them until the 19th! That's almost 2 weeks to arrive! Sheesh, are they sending things via carrier pigeon these days?


 
lori- they are sooo slow for standard shipping.  If you are a premier member you can get free next day shipping which is awesome.  When I have picked the standard shipping it does seem to take forever to come...


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> Very sadly I have to admit that _this_ Natasha Moore is *GhstDreamer*'s. (I am dying a little inside because you _had_ Nat Moore, then sold her and I have been searching for her in Europe for ages, I hope yours went to a very good home. If you see a NM Blythe for sale that is in Europe, or can be shipped to Europe, please let me know
> 
> I would love to see your collection and what a Blythe looks like with a sanded-down face




Here's a seller who's doing worldwide shipping and the price is really good! However I never had any experience with this seller. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Neo-Blythe-Nata...-EMS-post-/320474350771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

Here's another one but more expensive:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Takara-Neo-Blyt...gure-MINT-/390219496195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

Ebay is probably the best place to get any blythes but I don't know if you buy things on Ebay, PT.

lori: 6 is a good number. I have 5 and most likely staying at 5 unless if I get a super cheap doll to practice customizing.


----------



## ang2383

sneezz said:


> Sadly I think it's the latter.  For example, I was pining over the classic pelham shoulder bag forever for years.  Then I finally got one last year and have only worn it out  2x max.  I find the braided straps annoying and the open top makes me anxious, especially with 2 LOs.  I also bought a Brando guccioli wallet cuz it was cute on impulse and have yet to use that (along with a pink/white abbey hobo, ladies web hobo).  I guess I am just regretful of my impulse buys.  Don't get me wrong.  I am still in love with my sukey, pelham hobo, and d-ring hobo.  Everything else I can do without.  Have I really lost my G mojo?
> 
> I have stopped loving LV a long time ago.  I must get rid of some stuff yet I refuse to let go of my azur speedy lol. At the same time the palermo PM has got my eye and idk..maybe I will get one someday haha.



awww i think i am in the same boat as you.  when i first started my gucci collection, i bought seasonal stuff and they're kinda just sitting there now.  i am falling out of love with them as well.  i'm thinking about selling them.  also, i haven't really seen any gucci items that i must have.

as for LV, i stopped loving them a long time ago.  actually, i don't think i was ever in love with them.  i don't have many LV pieces.  i have two diff size pochettes and a small coin purse.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I took a gander at the resort collection 2011 and almost every piece of clothing is wearable - very minimalistic, clean lines and classy.



ITA and I love the shade of green and the tan colours


----------



## papertiger

smalls said:


> Beenie- congrats to fitting in the dress!  That's awesome.  Within 2 months I am sure you will be fitting into it just fine.
> 
> I started a new diet and p90x about a week and a half ago.  I am trying to stick with it.  Wish me luck.  It's hard to find time to work out every day.  Beyond that I think it's even harder dieting and avoiding yummy foods.  I am so sick of carrots which are my snack of choice for now...



Good luck smalls. I am just trying to stay fit and keep myself away from the shops .


----------



## sneezz

Ang2383: I don't see anything that has caught my eye lately which is great for my ban!

smalls: good luck!  I tried and failed at P90X.  I am disappointed at myself but agree with Beenie that it is more for those who are in some sort of shape lol.  I definitely want to try it again. On a good note, I have lost some weight..probably due to breastfeeding.  Hopefully can fit back into my pre-preggers jeans.  Idk about the hips though..they got wider definitely. D'oh!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's a seller who's doing worldwide shipping and the price is really good! However I never had any experience with this seller.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Neo-Blythe-Nata...-EMS-post-/320474350771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> Here's another one but more expensive:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Takara-Neo-Blyt...gure-MINT-/390219496195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> Ebay is probably the best place to get any blythes but I don't know if you buy things on Ebay, PT.
> 
> lori: 6 is a good number. I have 5 and most likely staying at 5 unless if I get a super cheap doll to practice customizing.



Thanks for these GD, 'my' ebay account is really my BF's but I can use it with permission. I will inquire after these but I will have figure on another 20% for customs duties.

I still haven't found that cafe/shop in Old St, I hope it's just hiding and hasn't disappeared for good.


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Sadly I think it's the latter.  For example, I  was pining over the classic pelham shoulder bag forever for years.  Then  I finally got one last year and have only worn it out  2x max.  I find  the braided straps annoying and the open top makes me anxious,  especially with 2 LOs.  I also bought a Brando guccioli wallet cuz it  was cute on impulse and have yet to use that (along with a pink/white  abbey hobo, ladies web hobo).  I guess I am just regretful of my impulse  buys.  Don't get me wrong.  I am still in love with my sukey, pelham  hobo, and d-ring hobo.  Everything else I can do without.  Have I really  lost my G mojo?
> 
> I have stopped loving LV a long time ago.  I must get rid of some stuff  yet I refuse to let go of my azur speedy lol. At the same time the  palermo PM has got my eye and idk..maybe I will get one someday  haha.





ang2383 said:


> awww i think i am in the same boat as you.  when i first started my gucci collection, i bought seasonal stuff and they're kinda just sitting there now.  i am falling out of love with them as well.  i'm thinking about selling them.  also, i haven't really seen any gucci items that i must have.
> 
> as for LV, i stopped loving them a long time ago.  actually, i don't think i was ever in love with them.  i don't have many LV pieces.  i have two diff size pochettes and a small coin purse.





*Sneezz* I'm sorry to hear that (and I love your Brando) I am also petrified of making a mistake with this kind of money and try not to impulse buy but your Pelham shoulder bag sounds more like it lets you down on practicality which is hard to know even if you researched for a long time. Those practical use things are the least thought about for any designer it seems, even the Hermes Kelly is annoying to open and close and can't be left open like the Birkin.

*ang *sorry to hear you too. That is why I have all but stopped buying in the sale unless it was something I would have considered at full price. Even $100 is too much to pay for something I can live without. I have gone through phases though and bags have been put away for years when I've though too small now, too structured now etc but eventually I get bored with the alternative and out they come agian.


----------



## Beenie

smalls said:


> Beenie- congrats to fitting in the dress! That's awesome. Within 2 months I am sure you will be fitting into it just fine.
> 
> I started a new diet and p90x about a week and a half ago. I am trying to stick with it. Wish me luck. It's hard to find time to work out every day. Beyond that I think it's even harder dieting and avoiding yummy foods. I am so sick of carrots which are my snack of choice for now...


 
OM goodness, I have heard how hard that is and you're going full force eating better AND exercising, good luck! I have been just focusing on eating and then just taking the stairs and stuff like that since I am a fairly lazy person. You can do it! I miss pizza the most so I have it but I don't eat half like I want to.



sneezz said:


> Ang2383: I don't see anything that has caught my eye lately which is great for my ban!
> 
> smalls: good luck! I tried and failed at P90X. I am disappointed at myself but agree with Beenie that it is more for those who are in some sort of shape lol. I definitely want to try it again. On a good note, I have lost some weight..probably due to breastfeeding. Hopefully can fit back into my pre-preggers jeans. Idk about the hips though..they got wider definitely. D'oh!


 
Breastfeeding seems to be a great way to lose that pregnancy weight and then if you just make some small changes you'll get there.



papertiger said:


> That is why I have all but stopped buying in the sale unless it was something I would have considered at full price. Even $100 is too much to pay for something I can live without.


 
This is SO true papertiger. I find myself struggling with that and I think I am doing much better. That is why I am sticking with a tote, belt bag and small messenger on my wishlist and if it isn't one of those things I am not buying. Well, a pair of Gucci flats too. I need to be a better judge on how I spend my money since I am a impulsive sale shopper.


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> OM goodness, I have heard how hard that is and you're going full force eating better AND exercising, good luck! I have been just focusing on eating and then just taking the stairs and stuff like that since I am a fairly lazy person. You can do it! *I miss pizza the most* so I have it but I don't eat half like I want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Breastfeeding seems to be a great way to lose that pregnancy weight and then if you just make some small changes you'll get there.
> 
> 
> 
> This is SO true papertiger. I find myself struggling with that and I think I am doing much better. That is why I am sticking with a tote, belt bag and small messenger on my wishlist and if it isn't one of those things I am not buying. Well, a pair of Gucci flats too. I need to be a better judge on how I spend my money since I am a impulsive sale shopper.



Have you tried putting your fave toppings on a thin slice of wholewheat toast (only toasted one side)? PT's slimline 'pizza': I put passata, little cheese, black olives and anchovy and it tastes good as  (well almost ).


----------



## Beenie

Thanks for the tip, *papertiger*! That sounds really yummy! I have gotten to the point that a lot of fat free stuff is good. And I know I need some fat in my diet so I just make better choices. I had 2 busy weekends of parties back to back and a third this weekend (between bridal AND baby showers AND surprise birthday parties) and I have maintained which is a shock!


----------



## Beenie

I wanted to let you all know that my mom's 50th surprise birthday party was a SUCCESS !!!

I bought her the brown and black "denim" new Britt hobo and had been keeping it tucked away in my closet for awhile and I was so excited to give it to her. She cried when she opened it since she had joked in the past about wanting a Gucci. Brown and black are her favorite colors and it was PERFECT sized for her too since she is tiny.  She has a few Coach bags and I don't think she ever expected to get a higher end bag like that and all her friends were loving it and fawning all over it too. I felt VERY proud of myself and I am so happy that I am in a place where I can do things like that for her since she has ALWAYS been such a great mom to me and all my lil brothers.


----------



## sneezz

Yes PT this is why I am banned!  No more impulse buys!!

Beenie, yay that everything worked out!  You are a great daughter.  I hope one day to have a daughter like you and ang2383.


----------



## lorihmatthews

smalls said:


> lori- they are sooo slow for standard shipping. If you are a premier member you can get free next day shipping which is awesome. When I have picked the standard shipping it does seem to take forever to come...


 
Wow, they delivered the shoes early!  They arrived yesterday. I inspected them and they seem to be in perfect condition (thank goodness, sometimes you never know with DSW or Bluefly). I'll take pics when I'm home later today!


----------



## Jenita143

hey girls, do you guys know if the gucci heels run small or big?


----------



## Beenie

sneezz said:


> Beenie, yay that everything worked out! You are a great daughter. I hope one day to have a daughter like you and ang2383.


 
Ahh thanks! Just remember, sons do great things too 



lorihmatthews said:


> Wow, they delivered the shoes early!  They arrived yesterday. I inspected them and they seem to be in perfect condition (thank goodness, sometimes you never know with DSW or Bluefly). I'll take pics when I'm home later today!


 
Yay! Where are the pics!?



Jenita143 said:


> hey girls, do you guys know if the gucci heels run small or big?


 
Sorry Jenita I only have flats but I wanted to know, aren't you getting married soon?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Beenie said:


> Yay! Where are the pics!?



Here they are! They run a little big. I definitely could have gone 1/2 size down. Unfortunately 1/2 size down for me is sold out so I think I will try to make these work.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I lurrrrve these boots. I am very tempted to get them!!! They're also on the DSW site right now.


----------



## Beenie

Lori, the shoes are beautiful! Are they more blue or more purple? And can a heel insert help with the sizing possibly? The boots are nice too and seem versatile for your wardrobe.


----------



## GhstDreamer

lori: those suede shoes are really pretty and would be perfect for the Autumn.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Thanks *Beenie* and *GhstDreamer*! Yes, the shoes are navy but they have a lot of purple undertones. I have a pair of navy work pants that I bought to wear them with but they are almost too purple ... but I think I'm going to keep them anyway.

I am dying for those brown short boots but I should probably wait until I get paid next week ... I just sold my soul to Vince (purchased 3 sweaters for fall).


----------



## papertiger

Hello my Gucci lovelies 

I've been very busy and I dared not 'pop in' to tpf coz once I start I can't stop 

Ban over, I bought this on Weds and will pick it up next week (had go go out in the eve so I asked them to keep it there for me). Real pics next week.

http://www.gucci.com/uk/uk-english/uk/fall-winter-10/luggage/#0-1264919-243308AIU1Y2174

As you might know I have been looking for a brown travel bag (I already have a black one) so this was on my list for a while. Away from travel I think I could use the bag as an everyday too.

Looks nothing in the stock pic but it has to be one of the most amazing travel bags I have ever encountered. Its nubuck goat skin and has a detachable web-stripe strap (goes exactly with my half-moon bamboo hobo too) and is lined in the softest cream suede. 

And yes, I am still looking for this season's perfect bag - until I decide for sure I'm back on the wagon :excl:


----------



## papertiger

*Lori* - Elvis would be proud , such beautiful blue suede shoes (and those are cute boots, I'd be tempted as well)


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: Can't wait for the reveal (and some modeling pics) when you pick up that gorgeous bag! Love the nubuck leather on that bag - congrats! I agree it can be an everyday bag and not just a travel bag.

Btw, I kind of broke my ban too today but not really. I went to Nordstrom to pay down my card but saw a beautiful oversized shirt which would look great with a pair of jeggings - I had to get it. Luckily, I used my Nordstrom notes, so it didn't cost me a thing and I also have extra notes accumulated for a new pair of boots later!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> PT: Can't wait for the reveal (and some modeling pics) when you pick up that gorgeous bag! Love the nubuck leather on that bag - congrats! I agree it can be an everyday bag and not just a travel bag.
> 
> Btw, I kind of broke my ban too today but not really. *I went to Nordstrom to pay down my card but saw a beautiful oversized shirt which would look great with a pair of jeggings - I had to get it. Luckily, I used my Nordstrom notes, so it didn't cost me a thing and I also have extra notes accumulated for a new pair of boots later! *



Thank you 

Congratulations to you too GD, it sounds great and even better that you didn't have to part with any money for it.


----------



## tallymia

papertiger said:


> Hello my Gucci lovelies
> 
> I've been very busy and I dared not 'pop in' to tpf coz once I start I can't stop
> 
> Ban over, I bought this on Weds and will pick it up next week (had go go out in the eve so I asked them to keep it there for me). Real pics next week.
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/uk/uk-english/uk/fall-winter-10/luggage/#0-1264919-243308AIU1Y2174
> 
> As you might know I have been looking for a brown travel bag (I already have a black one) so this was on my list for a while. Away from travel I think I could use the bag as an everyday too.
> 
> Looks nothing in the stock pic but it has to be one of the most amazing travel bags I have ever encountered. Its nubuck goat skin and has a detachable web-stripe strap (goes exactly with my half-moon bamboo hobo too) and is lined in the softest cream suede.
> 
> And yes, I am still looking for this season's perfect bag - until I decide for sure I'm back on the wagon :excl:


*papertiger*, i have this bag and i'm sure you will love it as much as I do!  The color is gorgeous yummy chocolate and the lining is so soft!


----------



## sneezz

Lori, great shoes!  They will go with a lot of outfits.  I really like those boots too!

GD, good going with the nordies notes!  I love when you can earn things for free!

PT, that bag is so cute, the web stripe detail on the strap is perfect!  Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## papertiger

tallymia said:


> *papertiger*, i have this bag and i'm sure you will love it as much as I do!  The color is gorgeous yummy chocolate and the lining is so soft!



Pleased to be twins with you *tallymia.* I'll show you mine if you show me yours 

Thank you *sneezz*, I hope I can pick it up on Weds, I know it's more a practical purchase rather than _the _dream bag but actually I can't wait, it's great to buy a bag I can wear anywhere, anytime, and won't have to worry about


----------



## Beenie

*papertiger *I cannot wait to see your reveal. Congrats on finding the long wanted travel bag.

*Ghstdreamer* was your ban on everything or just bags? If it was just bags you aren't in trouble anyways  AND you didn't "pay" for it, so it CERTAINLY doesn't count.

So I was Gucci spotting over the weekend and now, more than ever I hope to have a small messenger to add to my Gucci collection. I saw a stylish looking woman with one in mono with the web strap and I KNOW that is THE one! Saving now! I thought my wishlist was pretty small, but I realize it isn't THAT small.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^It's really a ban on everything...I'm being good and this week, I going back to Nordstrom and returning a skirt and a pair of pants that I haven't even cut the tags off yet so I can get credit on it.


----------



## mzbag

lorri: Pretty shoes! Congrats! The boots are pretty very tempting!

PT: Lovely bag! Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^It's really a ban on everything...I'm being  good and this week, I going back to Nordstrom and returning a skirt and  a pair of pants that I haven't even cut the tags off yet so I can get  credit on it.




You are good, better than me I can't get out the door of Gucci without buying something (and yes that was a hint )




mzbag said:


> lorri: Pretty shoes! Congrats! The boots are pretty very tempting!
> 
> PT: *Lovely bag! Looking forward to your reveal!*



I brought my travel bag home with me today  and a little something else .

I might postpone a true reveal while waiting for another bag but I will take pics sometime soon and show you the travel bag on here if that's OK


----------



## sneezz

PT!  I am shocked!


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> PT!  I am shocked!



I know me too, I was just on my way out the door when I saw grey *croc*  :shame:


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: I am also shocked! Yet I still really want to see the two reveals....and congrats!


----------



## sneezz

GD I can't wait to see them either! 

PT I forgive you lol only cuz I commit said offense tomorrow at the Bloomies fundraiser event if I go tomorrow and if MJ will be discounted.  I wanna get a black wallet.  Can you believe I don't own one?  I know I'm a cheating whore.  You don't need to tell me.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^A discounted MJ wallet deserves a cheat!


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> GD I can't wait to see them either!
> 
> PT I forgive you lol only cuz I commit said offense tomorrow at the Bloomies fundraiser event if I go tomorrow and if MJ will be discounted.  I wanna get a black wallet.  Can you believe I don't own one?  I know I'm a cheating whore.  You don't need to tell me.



Everyone knows sales/discounts and HGs (and random bits of croc) don't count


----------



## sneezz

Haha PT I see you squeezed in the croc haha.  Yes exotic leathers are exempt from the ban rule lol. I have decided to hold off on the wallet for now cuz it's cheaper if I get it during the next Bloomies private sale.  But will still check it out maybe tomorrow to try and win some prizes!


----------



## papertiger

*Everyone* 

Check out the new look Gucci.com 

http://www.gucci.com/us/home


----------



## sneezz

PT I like the new layout better!

Ok I did go into Bloomies today but am proud to say that I came home empty handed.  I didn't have any luck with the prize machine.  Oh well.  Next time I'm going in the morning cuz the SA said that some people actually won stuff!


----------



## Suzzeee

*PT* -- I cannot wait to see your new croc!!!  I'm the same way - that's why I've had to stay out of the outlet -- I cannot go there and not buy something!  I have resisted the new vintage Boston twice at Nordies so far but the third time may be the charm


----------



## papertiger

*sneezz* well done and good luck with the prizes 

I like the new layout of Gucci.com better too. Slightly wondering about the need to include 'casual' and 'business' sections; I think people know casual or business when they see it 

*Suzzeee* You did really well not to be suduced by those bags  - I don't even go to the area of the Bond St store where they keep thew new vintage style Bostons, I have so many Bostons but these new ones are so beautiful, strongly shapped, well made and with a shoulder strap - and the brown would go so perfectly with my little set   oops better stop thinking about them.

I do feel a little guilty about the new impulse purchase :shame:


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> I like the new layout of Gucci.com better too. *Slightly wondering about the need to include 'casual' and 'business' sections; I think people know casual or business when they see it *



In Europe most likely almost everyone knows but here in our small Canadian town, not too many. Unfortunately many here seem to think a jogging suit is business wear. Then again, unlikely they'll be visiting the Gucci site any time soon!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> In Europe most likely almost everyone knows but here in our small Canadian town, not too many. Unfortunately many here seem to think a jogging suit is business wear. Then again, unlikely they'll be visiting the Gucci site any time soon!




:lolots: !


----------



## Beenie

Funny, I was going to add basically the same thing as GhstDreamer about the casual vs. office. We are a laid back bunch and while I don't do it, people wear flip flops to the office here. I used to work at Saks and we even got away with stuff our NYC counterparts NEVER could have worn.


----------



## sneezz

I was bad..went to Nordstrom Rack today and bought these for $54.90+tax (had a $20 Nordies note) and a pair of jeggings and a cute top for $16.99 each.
http://www.zappos.com/stuart-weitzman-holdup-black-glazed-croco


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Those are pretty sandals! Btw, did you get a $50 nordstrom note as well? They sent me one saying it's a one time gift note for all card holders.


----------



## jxwilliams

Wow has anyone been to Bluefly lately?  Tons of bags...

Does anyone happen to know if the icon bit Boston is comfy on the shoulders with the 2 top handle straps?


----------



## sneezz

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Those are pretty sandals! Btw, did you get a $50 nordstrom note as well? They sent me one saying it's a one time gift note for all card holders.



Thanks GD.  No I did not!  Did you spend a lot with them lately?  My last cc bill was $6xx.xx and all I got was a $20 one cuz I've racked up 2000 points.  When did they send you the $50 one?  I should call to inquire.


----------



## sneezz

Did anyone here score the chocolate guccissima sukey Boston from bluefly?  Soo jealous!


----------



## GhstDreamer

sneezz said:


> Thanks GD.  No I did not!  Did you spend a lot with them lately?  My last cc bill was $6xx.xx and all I got was a $20 one cuz I've racked up 2000 points.  When did they send you the $50 one?  I should call to inquire.



You should call them about the note! I got my letter last week and it just says that the $50 is a one time bonus for being a cardholder. It shouldn't have anything to do with the purchasing or being a level 2. I spent a bit during the NA sale on my bag and a couple pairs of shoes but other than that, I haven't really bought anything from them much during the rest of the year.


----------



## sneezz

I will give them a call to inquire.  I'm only level 1 though. Maybe it was only for level 2 customers.


----------



## azngal

sneezz said:


> Did anyone here score the chocolate guccissima sukey Boston from bluefly?  Soo jealous!



Had it in my shopping cart when it came online for sale on Friday night at around 10pm but decided to hold out for possibly getting a chocolate guccissima tote if that even gets on Bluefly.  They had 3  bostons available on sale.  Probably will have it again.  Seems like Bluefly got a huge shipment of Guccissima in the last week.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Here are two new pics of Punkaholic in the victorian outfit. I bought the flower hair clips at a Japanese store in Toronto.


----------



## sneezz

Azngal, yes I saw the other bostons too.  I am constantly stalking bluefly cuz I have a credit to use up.

GD, I love how you styled punkaholic's hair.  The clips add a nice touch!


----------



## papertiger

*GhstDreamer* Punkaholic looks totally transformed, pefect outfit with her skintone.

*sneezz* Using up credit is a lovely way to shop


----------



## Beenie

*GhstDreamer*, Punk is STILL my fave but with her hair like that even moreso!

SO, I have been dreaming about the fall/winter Gucci sale...didn't the summer one JUST end? I haven't even used my wristlet that I did a dance in a parking lot for yet! Although, I have plans on using her next Saturday for my anniversary since I have the perfect dress


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks PT, sneezz and Beenie!

Beenie: Break out that wristlet! It's probably dying to see the outside! lol I'm also wondering what will be on sale for the the A/W sale. I can bet there won't be too much pieces because the summer one had very little and there were items there from seasons ago and from the outlet. Of course some lucky people did score some leather sukeys!


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> *GhstDreamer*, Punk is STILL my fave but with her hair like that even moreso!
> 
> SO, I have been dreaming about the fall/winter Gucci sale...didn't the summer one JUST end? I haven't even used my wristlet that I did a dance in a parking lot for yet! Although, I have plans on using her next Saturday for my anniversary since I have the perfect dress



Happy Anniversary for Saturday *Beenie* def use you new wristlet, you will look totally fabuloso  (and we want PICS )


----------



## queen.asli

GhstDreamer said:


> Here are two new pics of Punkaholic in the victorian outfit. I bought the flower hair clips at a Japanese store in Toronto.


oh, G D she are so sweet with her new flower hair clips


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks queen!

Here's a new pic but Peppermint this time - the hat, shoes and vest are part of the official Takara Blythe outfits they release for purchase sometimes during the year. That outfit also came with a Burberry-like trench, yellow shirt, tweed pants and luggage.  It was kind of a pricier outfit but it came with so many pieces that I can match with other stuff.


----------



## queen.asli

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks queen!
> 
> Here's a new pic but Peppermint this time - the hat, shoes and vest are part of the official Takara Blythe outfits they release for purchase sometimes during the year. That outfit also came with a Burberry-like trench, yellow shirt, tweed pants and luggage.  It was kind of a pricier outfit but it came with so many pieces that I can match with other stuff.


oh, she are also adorable - I am in such good mood when I look at them


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks queen! They always put me in a happier mood - even if some people find them creepy! lol


----------



## lorihmatthews

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks queen! They always put me in a happier mood - even if some people find them creepy! lol



ITA! Their creepiness is what makes them so cute!

Anyone headed up to their local outlet for Labor Day? I don't have any plans other than cleaning (oh yay) so I was thinking about taking a drive up to Vacaville.


----------



## sneezz

GD peppermint looks great in that outfit and pose!  So cute, I love love love the hat!


----------



## Suzzeee

lorihmatthews said:


> ITA! Their creepiness is what makes them so cute!
> 
> Anyone headed up to their local outlet for Labor Day? I don't have any plans other than cleaning (oh yay) so I was thinking about taking a drive up to Vacaville.



*GD* - I love seeing your Blythe's - they are just so cool!  Luv Punkaholic's new clips and Peppermint is adorable!!!

*Lori* - I might head up to Vacaville on Sunday or Monday - what day are you thinking of going?


----------



## sneezz

PT I feel buying with online credit can be dangerous still!  I can't find anything for the amount of $ I have credit for so I will likely have to make up he difference if I domfind something worth buying that is.

Happy anniversary Beenie!  Glad you will finally get to use your wristlet.  Just wanted to give you a head's up that Bluefly has the crest boule!  
http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-leather-Crest-Boule-medium-hobo/cat60024/304814401/detail.fly


----------



## Beenie

*lorimatthews* I so wish I lived by you because I would be meeting you for shopping and lunch! Have fun!

Thanks for the anniversary wishes everyone. It is actually on the 12th but DH has a crazy work schedule this month and has to work that weekend. But that is OK since I get my fab dinner and use of my wristlet just a lil early . I will make sure to take pics of me and my wristlet and dress for a modeling shot.

*sneezz *thanks for looking out for me but it was a LOT cheaper thru the Gucci sale and I even wanted it less than that then. I do still LOVE that bag though...


----------



## lorihmatthews

Suzzeee said:


> *Lori* - I might head up to Vacaville on Sunday or Monday - what day are you thinking of going?


 
I was thinking probably Monday because I have my monthly Chihuahua meet on Sunday. How about you? Have you chatted with Yessica lately?


----------



## papertiger

*sneezz* I know about making up the credit - to my cost very often, still it never feels quite as bad because one _has_ to spend 

*GhstDreamer *Peppermint looks amazing, I want that outfit for me


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks lori, PT, Suzzeee and sneezz! Btw PT, I'm sure you have all similar clothing pieces in your closet! lol

Beenie: Can't wait to see your modeling pics with the wristlet and the anniversary outfit!

Sidenote: I've been lurking in other forums (I usually do anyways) - I just noticed we never ever have any drama in the gucci forum...we must be a really mellow bunch! It's kind of a guilty thing of mine to read the drama threads in other forums...he..he...


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks lori, PT, Suzzeee and sneezz! Btw PT, I'm sure you have all similar clothing pieces in your closet! lol
> 
> Beenie: Can't wait to see your modeling pics with the wristlet and the anniversary outfit!
> 
> Sidenote: I've been lurking in other forums (I usually do anyways) - I just noticed we never ever have any drama in the gucci forum...we must be a really mellow bunch! It's kind of a guilty thing of mine to read the drama threads in other forums...he..he...



I must try to find those pieces for tomorrow. I know I have the waist-coat (vest) and a similar hat. I know I have plain black shorts and leather shorts but I wonder if I have tweed :wondering.  Those boots look a little like Gucci S/S 2007 to me 

http://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/show.aspx/close-up-photos/id,3950/Page,3#/imageno/30

I will have to find other ankle boots  (I actually wanted them in silver and they were all sold out of my size).


Shall we have a drama? What would it be? You could all tell me off for spending money in Hermes again today   or gang up on me for ordering a Gucci croc trimmed bag - I think I need a thrashing You can all shout but don't hit me _too_ hard


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Give me that Hermes item! Stop buying all those lovely bags for yourself!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Give me that Hermes item! Stop buying all those lovely bags for yourself!



 I will not, took me a ****ing year to find it, and what I do with my dwindling capital is my own stupid fault, I mean business :okay:

...and anyway I do oragami and jujitsu you know - so take that  you want the H, there's the bill - now make a bird from it and snap-kick


----------



## GhstDreamer

^ truce to the harsh words....

Let's go 

...May this forum be drama-free again....


----------



## Suzzeee

papertiger said:


> I will not, took me a ****ing year to find it, and what I do with my dwindling capital is my own stupid fault, I mean business :okay:
> 
> ...and anyway I do oragami and jujitsu you know - so take that  you want the H, there's the bill - now make a bird from it and snap-kick



omg - the drama -- the drama -- I can't take it anymore

Seriously, we're all fun adults here -- some of the other forums are craaaazy!


----------



## Suzzeee

lorihmatthews said:


> I was thinking probably Monday because I have my monthly Chihuahua meet on Sunday. How about you? Have you chatted with Yessica lately?



Ah you have a Chihuahua - they are soooo cute!  I haven't talked to Yessica in awhile - just got the email with the stuff I posted the other day.  I think they may be getting a new manager at that outlet so she's probably swamped with work stuff.    I might be able to go Monday -- I'll doublecheck with the hubby on what "our" plans are.


----------



## papertiger

Suzzeee said:


> omg - the drama -- the drama -- I can't take it anymore
> 
> Seriously, we're all fun adults here -- *some of the other forums are craaaazy!  *



Sounds like I'm missing a whole other side of TPF 

None of the sub-forums I usually visit have any crazies as far as I can tell (apart from H, and there, I always miss the 'mud' and only see lots of Mod edited posts LOL). I wanna take a walk on the 'wild-side' too he he  but THEN I want to come back here to all my Gucci pals for sanity sake 

It's actually quite exhausting takin part in all this drama :tispy: As a reader it might be rubber-neckn'-fun but, gee whizz, as a participant I would rather look at Gucci eye-candy and Ghstdreamer's beautiful Blythes. 

I haven't forgotten I owe you pics of my travel bag (and notebook), I will def try tomorrow. FYI the bag can be worn on the shoulder and cross-body and is also available in dark grey nubuck with dark web-stripe and mid-grey and camel leather (but no webstripe. All have beige suede lining. I highly recommend this bag artyhat:


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^ truce to the harsh words....
> 
> Let's go
> 
> ...May this forum be drama-free again....


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> It's actually quite exhausting takin part in all this drama :tispy: As a reader it might be rubber-neckn'-fun but, gee whizz, as a participant I would rather look at Gucci eye-candy and Ghstdreamer's beautiful Blythes.



Thanks PT! 
Here's another Blythe pic (Save the Animals) but it's my sister's - she brought it over and took some pics. Btw, she just spent about $300 this past week on clothes for her and her two others...lol...








> I haven't forgotten I owe you pics of my travel bag (and notebook), I will def try tomorrow. FYI the bag can be worn on the shoulder and cross-body and is also available in dark grey nubuck with dark web-stripe and mid-grey and camel leather (but no webstripe. All have beige suede lining. I highly recommend this bag artyhat:



Ooh....new gucci bag pics....bags with leather lining is so scrumptious...


----------



## papertiger

OMG those bunny slippers are the cutest ever :buttercup:


----------



## sneezz

PT and GD you ladies are killing me!  Lol.  :

GD those bunny slippers are so cute!


----------



## mzbag

GD: I luv the Blythe fashions.

 Also, wanted to tell you I would wear some of those outfits!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Suzzeee said:


> Ah you have a Chihuahua - they are soooo cute! I haven't talked to Yessica in awhile - just got the email with the stuff I posted the other day. I think they may be getting a new manager at that outlet so she's probably swamped with work stuff. I might be able to go Monday -- I'll doublecheck with the hubby on what "our" plans are.


 
I have 2 Chihuahua mixes right now. One is my "permanent" pup and I'm fostering another one. I also have a Persian cat so it's a pretty fun furry family!

LMK if you're headed to the outlet.


----------



## ang2383

checking in to say hi to everyone! =]  i've been staying away since i shopped so much the last two months.

haha but my ban didn't last long because i bought one of the guccissima continental wallets from san marcos!  anyone else get one?  i couldn't resist this awesome deal!  

hope everyone's having a great labor day wkend so far!


----------



## Expy00

Wishing everyone a great holiday weekend! I've been very busy at work these past few weeks and have also been trying to be good with my shopping ban on shoes and hand bags. I stopped by the Gucci outlet in Vacaville, CA last Saturday but luckily, wasn't tempted by anything. I did stop by my local Gucci boutique yesterday and fell in love with a pair of Gucci slides in the beige/bronze GG print and the matching Sukey! My BF actually liked the bronze guccissima Sukey better - LOL. He's stated that if I continue to be good with my shopping ban, I might get the slides as a reward later on... keeping my fingers crossed for that to happen!


----------



## mzbag

Expy00: Thanks you have a wonderful weekend too!

I know the ban feeling. I've been busy at work know the feeling can be exhausting!

Wow you can go into the outlet/store and not buy anything you are good!

The web site is my weakness I have been staying away will take a quick peek!

My DH suggested we fly out to Cali for my next Boston don't think I will busy season at work!

BTW: he just wants to hang out in Cali because it will be freezing in Chicago! LOL


----------



## Expy00

*Mzbag:* Thank you. This holiday weekend is quite a welcome break from work and I'm so looking forward to having one more day off. I hope that you're enjoying the time away from work as well. I lucked out at the outlet as there wasn't anything last Saturday that I was really interested in. The bronze guccissima Sukey is gorgeous but at around $1,300 or so I'm holding out on it as there's a multicolor Chanel flap bag that's also caught my eye but I won't be able to decide on either bag until later this year. For now, I have to be good and honor my shopping ban, darn it  The revamped Gucci web site has many wonderful shoes and hand bags to choose from, especially the exotics!! It sounds like a trip to CA to acquire your Boston would be a great reason to travel this Fall/Winter season


----------



## sneezz

Expy, I think you will be rewarded for being good. Keep it up!

Ang2383, I was majorly tempted to get one too but am trying to be good.  What color did you get? 

I am trying soooo hard to stay true to my ban but nordies is getting in my way.  They have shoes on sale!  Shall I post them here?  I didn't buy them, they're in my "saved for later" folder of my account.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Of course post them here! We want to know what shoes you're interested in!


----------



## sneezz

These shoes:  d'oh! They've sold out!  Only size 5 was left in black = my size!
I wasn't sure about getting them as the only reviewer was 60 + yrs old.  Matronly or cute?  They'd match my quilted black MJs bags well but alas they've sold out.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3079873?origin=category&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-3.GiubLxzK34yVtrrQ.biA

And these (blue pair) though idk what I'd wear them with.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3132641?origin=shoppingbag&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-kce5EM2Be9j0BmjituWGxA


----------



## GhstDreamer

Too bad the SW are sold out but the Vera Wang one is really cute! That's a nice shade of blue. You can wear it with something grey, brown, white, dark jeans, etc.


----------



## ang2383

sneezz said:


> Ang2383, I was majorly tempted to get one too but am trying to be good.  What color did you get?



i got black.  i was THIS close to getting the brown, but haha do i really need the same wallet in two colors?  you should get it!  it's so classic and it's guccissima!  smalls got them in black and brown as well =]  hehe lets be wallet triplets!  

i love the vera wang flats.  i almost got them myself, but decided not to.  

we got lucky this wkend.  thank god earl didn't hit us!


----------



## sneezz

GD yeah that's what I get for "sleeping on it".  I was sooo close to buying both pairs.  Then I thought of my ban lol.  Hmm I do wear all the colors you listed.  I just don't know if I'd wear them often enough to justify the purchase.

Ang2383 I am sooo glad Earl spared us.  Those east if us got screwed I heard.  Hmm been meaning to get a wallet that doubles as a clutch.  Idk..was thinking along the lines of a MJ wallet.  I am not sure I'm liking how this wallet opens up.   I don't have a black wallet though.


----------



## ang2383

sneezz said:


> Ang2383 I am sooo glad Earl spared us.  Those east if us got screwed I heard.  Hmm been meaning to get a wallet that doubles as a clutch.  Idk..was thinking along the lines of a MJ wallet.  I am not sure I'm liking how this wallet opens up.   I don't have a black wallet though.



yea it does open weird, but i really wanted a black guccissima continental wallet and this was it!  are MJ wallets on sale a lot?  i haven't really seen any?  i know woodbury still has some as of today.  a friend of mine went.  hehe maybe u can make a trip there tomorrow.  

did you know they opened a bloomies outlet in jersey?  haha i think it's  time for me to go check it out!


----------



## Expy00

Ang2383: Congratulations on your black guccissima wallet! It's such a great deal and I was very tempted to get one in the dark brown color but am trying to stay strong and not cave in.


Sneezz: Thank you for your encouragement! Hopefully, I can continue to hold out on my shoe and hand bag ban for a few more weeks.  I like the Wera Wang and SW flats. Perhaps your shoe SA can locate the SW flats for you at another store? Also, my local Nordstroms had some TB flats on sale, they were the metallic suede in fuschia/magenta and silver.


I'm also glad to hear to that you're both OK and that hurricane Earl spared your areas!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

ang2383 said:


> haha but my ban didn't last long because i bought one of the guccissima continental wallets from san marcos!  anyone else get one?  i couldn't resist this awesome deal!
> 
> hope everyone's having a great labor day wkend so far!



Congrats on your new wallet! Post some pics! 

Labour Day weekend is going by so fast - today is the last day (it's 1 am here)


----------



## ang2383

Expy00 said:


> Ang2383: Congratulations on your black guccissima wallet! It's such a great deal and I was very tempted to get one in the dark brown color but am trying to stay strong and not cave in.



get it! hehe yes i'm bad because i'm trying to enable you.  marissa told me that after labor day, the prices will either go up or they will sell out.  she doesn't think she will get anymore of these for a long long time, if ever.  the dark brown is really nice.  i was deciding between the two colors.  it's so classic so you can't beat it!


----------



## sneezz

Ang2383, yes I read about the bloomies outlet in the general shopping subforum.  My MIL lives in north jersey so that shopping center gives me one reason to go visit her lol.  With stores like NR, Filene's Basement, century 21, Marshalls, Off 5th, and now bloomies outlet, who can say no? Not I!  I will not be going to Woodbury lol.  I'm on a ban woman!

Expy thanks for your suggestion but like you I am trying to be good lol. I will take the SW being sold out as a sign. . I am done with TB! They all hurt my feet, especially the revas.


----------



## Expy00

ang2383 said:


> get it! hehe yes i'm bad because i'm trying to enable you. marissa told me that after labor day, the prices will either go up or they will sell out. she doesn't think she will get anymore of these for a long long time, if ever. the dark brown is really nice. i was deciding between the two colors. it's so classic so you can't beat it!


 

Hehehe.... you're such an enabler! I'm trying to be good so I'll hold out  until the end of the week to see if there are any of the wallets left in the dark brown color. If I'm lucky, they'll all be sold out  Since I'm on a shoe and hand bag ban, I've been taking advantage of the clearance sales at Macy's and Nordstroms.... picked up some MK, RL, and Tommy H. clothing, especially jeans at 70% off, plus an add'l 15% - 20% off. I'm all stocked up on jeans for the next few years now


----------



## ang2383

sneezz said:


> Ang2383, yes I read about the bloomies outlet in the general shopping subforum.  My MIL lives in north jersey so that shopping center gives me one reason to go visit her lol.  With stores like NR, Filene's Basement, century 21, Marshalls, Off 5th, and now bloomies outlet, who can say no? Not I!  I will not be going to Woodbury lol.  I'm on a ban woman!
> 
> Expy thanks for your suggestion but like you I am trying to be good lol. I will take the SW being sold out as a sign. . I am done with TB! They all hurt my feet, especially the revas.



ahh paramus right?  i shop at garden state plaza a lot haha.  i will actually be shopping there more often now because starting in october, the nyc tax is being re-implemented =(.  i can't believe it... i got used to not paying tax and now we have to.  it'll be a huge re-adjustment.

revas hurt you?  maybe you need to size up?  i swear by them.  i own like 10 pairs and i wear them almost everyday at work.  my black leather ones are actually so worn out that a tiny hole formed.  i need to replace it with a new pair soon.  



Expy00 said:


> Hehehe.... you're such an enabler! I'm trying to be good so I'll hold out  until the end of the week to see if there are any of the wallets left in the dark brown color. If I'm lucky, they'll all be sold out  Since I'm on a shoe and hand bag ban, I've been taking advantage of the clearance sales at Macy's and Nordstroms.... picked up some MK, RL, and Tommy H. clothing, especially jeans at 70% off, plus an add'l 15% - 20% off. I'm all stocked up on jeans for the next few years now



haha you're funny.  i hate to be the bearer of bad news though... BUT marissa told me they only got a few of the brown ones, not sure if the other outlets are the same.  hehe so be mindful of that.  let us know if you decided to get it.


----------



## Expy00

sneezz said:


> Expy thanks for your suggestion but like you I am trying to be good lol. I will take the SW being sold out as a sign. . I am done with TB! They all hurt my feet, especially the revas.


 
The TB reva flats also hurt my feet. I had ordered a pair of the silver TB flats that were on sale but ended up returning them as I was afraid that they'd cut into the back of my ankles like my other pair of TB flats did. I saw a pair of silver/pewter Via Spiga flats on sale at my local Nordstroms but I was good and quickly walked away from the shoe Nordstrom after I returned the silver TB flats  

I must confess that I broke down and got a new pair of Gucci sunglasses in a gray/black color combo. They were on sale for only $99 at my local Saks - Off 5th outlet and they were too much of a tempation for me to resist, especially since I'd never seen this particular color combo and sunglass style either at the boutique or outlet.


----------



## Expy00

ang2383 said:


> ahh paramus right? i shop at garden state plaza a lot haha. i will actually be shopping there more often now because starting in october, the nyc tax is being re-implemented =(. i can't believe it... i got used to not paying tax and now we have to. it'll be a huge re-adjustment.
> 
> revas hurt you? maybe you need to size up? i swear by them. i own like 10 pairs and i wear them almost everyday at work. my black leather ones are actually so worn out that a tiny hole formed. i need to replace it with a new pair soon.
> 
> 
> 
> haha you're funny. i hate to be the bearer of bad news though... BUT marissa told me they only got a few of the brown ones, not sure if the other outlets are the same. hehe so be mindful of that. let us know if you decided to get it.


 
I'm sorry to hear that you're going to have to pay an NYC sales tax on the clothing and shoes, Ang2383. It seems like these days, most states and counties are increasing their fees and sales tax.

I own a black pair of TB reval flats and the first time that I wore them, they cut into the back of my ankles. Unfortunately, I wore them while out shopping in SF so by the end of the day, I was limping and hobbling along. My shoe SA told me that the flats should be OK after wearing them a few more times but I'm reluctant to do so for fear that they'll cut into my ankles again. I had to go down 1/2 size in the TB flats as I was walking out of the flats in my regular shoe size.

Yes, I'll certainly let you know if I change my mind and decide to get the dark brown guccissima wallet. I missed out on the other outlet deal a few weeks ago... GG fabric wallets for around $100 or so.


----------



## sneezz

Hehe Expy you've got to post those sunnies!  You would think after the first pair of patent Reva that I'd learn to stay away.  Now I have to sell the ones I acquired from last year's private sale.  Oy!!

Ang2383 they feel fine upon initial wear but after 30 minutes or so they scrape into my pinky toe bone.  I've been told that's my mini bunion.?  Maybe i do have to size up. Idk..it's so hard to find comfy flats.  I love my Cole Haan with Nike Air though as well as my Nine West moccasins.  I rotate between those 2 the most.
About the tax..living in long island I never am exempt from sales tax, especially in Nassau County!  Grr..does that mean that I will be paying 8.625% instead of 4.625% on clothing come October?


----------



## ang2383

Expy00 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you're going to have to pay an NYC sales tax on the clothing and shoes, Ang2383. It seems like these days, most states and counties are increasing their fees and sales tax.
> 
> I own a black pair of TB reval flats and the first time that I wore them, they cut into the back of my ankles. Unfortunately, I wore them while out shopping in SF so by the end of the day, I was limping and hobbling along. My shoe SA said that they flats should be OK after wearing them a few more times but I'm reluctant to do so for fear that they'll cut in my ankles again.
> 
> Yes, I'll certainly let you know if I change my mind and decide to get the dark brown guccissima wallet. I missed out on the other outlet deal a few weeks ago... GG fabric wallets for around $100 or so.



yea our tax is going back to 8.775% from 0% for everything $110 and under which is basically most things =(  i think it would be better if we had tax and it was raised rather than go from nothing to something.  i guess we can't do anything about it.  at least jersey is close and i can shop there.

my black patent revas cut into the heel of my foot.  after wearing it a few times it stretched out and they're okay now.  they're not as comfy as the reg leather though.  try the lanvin flats =).  i just bought my first pair and they are so comfortable.


----------



## ang2383

sneezz said:


> Hehe Expy you've got to post those sunnies!  You would think after the first pair of patent Reva that I'd learn to stay away.  Now I have to sell the ones I acquired from last year's private sale.  Oy!!
> 
> Ang2383 they feel find upon initial wear but after 30 minutes or so they scrape into my pinky toe bone.  I've been told that's my mini bunion.?  Idk..it's so hard to find comfy flats.  I love my Cole Haan with Nike Air though as well as my Nine West moccasins.  I rotate between those 2 the most.
> About the tax..living in long island I never am exempt from sales tax, especially in Nassau County!  Grr



my mom has that same problem!  her bunion makes it very uncomfortable and she can't wear them at all =(.  you know, i'm so pissed at NM because i bought a pair of sale cole haan black ballerina flats w/ nike air and my order got canceled like two wks later!  had i known, i would have tried calling stores.  hehe i'm jealous!  i'm on a mission to find them again.  i think i saw them at the outlets a few months ago.  

hehe you can shop in NJ when you visit your MIL!


----------



## sneezz

Boo NM!  Is there a Cole Haan store at GSP?  There's one in Roosevelt Field but idk if the shoe you're looking for would be on sale. Doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Expy00

sneezz said:


> Hehe Expy you've got to post those sunnies! You would think after the first pair of patent Reva that I'd learn to stay away. Now I have to sell the ones I acquired from last year's private sale. Oy!!
> 
> Ang2383 they feel fine upon initial wear but after 30 minutes or so they scrape into my pinky toe bone. I've been told that's my mini bunion.? Maybe i do have to size up. Idk..it's so hard to find comfy flats. I love my Cole Haan with Nike Air though as well as my Nine West moccasins. I rotate between those 2 the most.
> 
> About the tax..living in long island I never am exempt from sales tax, especially in Nassau County! Grr..does that mean that I will be paying 8.625% instead of 4.625% on clothing come October?


 

OK, I'll try to post some photos of my new Gucci sunglasses tomorrow. They're oversized and have wider legs/arms which is good as they protect the sides of your eyes more. My TB flats are the regular soft leather and they still cut into the back of my ankles. Some of my Gucci flats also cut into the back of my ankles  I also have a hard time finding comfy flats but my mom some swears by her Cole Haan flats. I'll have to try a pair of them although I seem to be in between sizes for most of the Cole Haan shoe styles that I've tried on.





ang2383 said:


> yea our tax is going back to 8.775% from 0% for everything $110 and under which is basically most things =( i think it would be better if we had tax and it was raised rather than go from nothing to something. i guess we can't do anything about it. at least jersey is close and i can shop there.
> 
> my black patent revas cut into the heel of my foot. after wearing it a few times it stretched out and they're okay now. they're not as comfy as the reg leather though. try the lanvin flats =). i just bought my first pair and they are so comfortable.


 
Wow, that's quite a jump in the sales tax... 0% to 8.775%!! Thankfully, you can still shop in NJ and save on the sale tax. My county's sales tax is 9.25% and I hope that it's not raised anytime soon. 

I've heard about the Lanvin flats on the shoe thread here in on TBF. I'll have to check them out and hopefully, can get a pair on sale. Please let me know if you come across them on sale anywhere in either the gold or silver color


----------



## Expy00

Sneezz and Ang2382, don't forget about the Cole Haan outlet and web site sales. Sometimes, I've come across some really great shoe deals for my mom at the outlet and online. I've also had NM cancel my online shoe order and then I had to scramble to try to locate the shoes at a NM store.


----------



## boyoverboard

Hi guys, I don't normally visit the Gucci forum but I'm in the market for a bag and I wondered if there is a 'what's in your bag' thread similar to those in the Louis Vuitton, Chanel and Coach forums? I'd love to see some real pictures of bags and what they can hold! TIA!


----------



## Expy00

Sneezz: As promised, here are a few photos of my grey/black Gucci sunglasses, style #2971/S....


----------



## sneezz

Expy00 those are gorgeous! I have never seen those either.  I love the crystal Gs on the sides!  You should try Cole Haan, you won't be disappointed.  Try an insole with them I guess.

Ang2383, I realized I never answered your question about MJ wallets.  The black ones NEVER go on sale but you can score one during F&F sales and private sales at bloomies.


----------



## Expy00

Sneezz, thank you. I think that the grey/black sunglasses may have been a dept. store exclusive item as the new GM at my local Gucci boutique also commented that he had never seen them before. I own a few pairs of Cole Haan mid-heel mules and in those, I'm true to size so I'll definitely need to see if an insole will work for me with the flats.


----------



## krazy4bags

Oh wow...I just looked at all the sales threads and I can't believe they had the black Jockey med hobo and Jockey tote at the outlet!!! I wouldn't think those two bags would go to the outlet so fast! Looks like there had been quite a bit of gorgeous stuff going to the outlet this summer, hope you girls scored some good stuff!


----------



## mzbag

Expo00: Your Gucci sunnies are beautiful luv the color combo. Very pretty!

Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## Expy00

Mzbag: Thank you. It's certainly worth checking out both Saks - Off 5th and Nordstroms Rack for great pricing on the Gucci sunglasses; less expensive than at the Gucci outlets.


----------



## Beenie

sneezz said:


> With stores like NR, Filene's Basement, century 21, Marshalls, Off 5th, and now bloomies outlet, who can say no? Not I! I will not be going to Woodbury lol. I'm on a ban woman!


 
SO jealous that you live by somewhere with ALL those stores together! 



Expy00 said:


> Sneezz: As promised, here are a few photos of my grey/black Gucci sunglasses, style #2971/S....


 
GREAT sunnies, Expy! I have seen those before (not at that price tho!) and always wondered if they'd be dark enough for me. What do you think?

Hope everyone had a great, relaxing Labor Day weekend. I got a room at the beach. Even though it is only a 20 minute drive it was nice not having to fight for parking or having to drive anywhere. A bunch of our friends joined us which never happens since we all have different work schedules and I was so excited to take pictures with my waterproof camera and it BROKE AGAIN. Hopefully Target will replace it yet again after only having it since June.


----------



## sneezz

Beenie I don't live close enough!  We don't visit my MIL a lot or I'd be there every week!
Sounds like you had a nice relaxing weekend.  Sorry your camera broke and I hope Target will give you another one.  I can't recall the last time I've been in a bathing suit lol.  We  had an uneventful weekend just went out for lunch with the kiddies (had DS #2 throw up all over me and my MBMJ bag-ugh), came home and chilaxed the remainder of the time.  We had a play date on Sunday, I made tacos for dinner.  That was it.  

How was everybody's weekend?


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> Sneezz: As promised, here are a few photos of my grey/black Gucci sunglasses, style #2971/S....




Really fabulous, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

boyoverboard said:


> Hi guys, I don't normally visit the Gucci forum but I'm in the market for a bag and I wondered if there is a 'what's in your bag' thread similar to those in the Louis Vuitton, Chanel and Coach forums? I'd love to see some real pictures of bags and what they can hold! TIA!




There is a thread and here it is:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/what-is-inside-your-gorgeous-glam-gucci-554797.html


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> Really fabulous, congratulations


 
Thank you, Papertiger. At only $99, I couldn't pass up such a great deal on the sunglasses  Congratulations to you as well on all of your new goodies!! I hope that you are enjoying all of your lovely new items 





Beenie said:


> GREAT sunnies, Expy! I have seen those before (not at that price tho!) and always wondered if they'd be dark enough for me. What do you think?
> 
> Hope everyone had a great, relaxing Labor Day weekend. I got a room at the beach. Even though it is only a 20 minute drive it was nice not having to fight for parking or having to drive anywhere. A bunch of our friends joined us which never happens since we all have different work schedules and I was so excited to take pictures with my waterproof camera and it BROKE AGAIN. Hopefully Target will replace it yet again after only having it since June.


 

Thank you, Beenie. I was also concerned that the grey/black sunglasses would not be dark enough but I was pleasantly surprised to find that they worked out just fine for me. I really like the fact that the lenses are darker on top and lighter on the bottom; graduated tint/darkening effect. The sunglasses are not as dark as some of my others but that's OK as sometimes too dark doesn't work out well for me. The sunglasses retailed for around $129 at my local Saks - off 5th but were on sale for only $99 a few weeks ago when I stopped by the store.

It sounds like you had a great time at the beach this holiday weekend, how exciting for you! I'm sorry to hear about the issue with your waterproof camera. Hopefully, Target will exchange/replace it once more. I stayed local and mostly ran errands this weekend and then relaxed at home yesterday. I've yet to take my summer vacation this year and my parents are interested in an Alaskan cruise for next Spring or Summer. However, I'd like to travel to somewhere warm and tropical during the month of November or December, depending on my work schedule.


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Papertiger. At only $99, I couldn't pass up such a great deal on the sunglasses  Congratulations to you as well on all of your new goodies!! *I hope that you are enjoying all of your lovely new items *



Thank you, I haven't had time quite yet but I will. I need to take pics for all you lovely Gucci tpfers. 

Also, I found a mark brand new Hermes scarf which was totally annoying _and_ Gucci can't do my order on the green python bag I wanted, they say it's sold out but I believe it, I just think it's too much trouble because it's only available States side. 

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247241EIV5G3014

If anyone from Gucci HQ reading this 

I'm waiting on a croc flap bag though


----------



## Expy00

^^ Papertiger, I can't wait to see photos of your lovely new items! That green python Gucci  Charm TH bag is gorgeous and reasonably priced at only $2,100 USD. Hopefully, the bag will be offered in Europe so that you're able to acquire one or perhaps somehow Guccci - US is able to place an order for the bag for you. What's this I'm hearing about a croc flap bag?? Do tell!!

I've got my eye on a Chanel multicolor flap bag but am having a hard time justifying the retail price, especially since the bag isn't even leather. For $2,700 USD, the bag is a bargain compared to the recent price increase of the leather classic flap bags though. I've still got some time to think about the multicolor bag, unless Chanel decides to implement another price increase before the end of the year.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi ladies, I didn't have enough motivation to go to the Vacaville outlet store on Labor Day. It's probably a good thing because I heard traffic was horrendous. Maybe I'll go in the next weekend or two. The weather has gotten very cold here again, it's back to coats and sweaters.


----------



## Expy00

^^ Lori, I don't think that you missed much at the Gucci outlet in Vacaville. I was up there on the 28th and didn't see anything that was of much interest to me. They did have some of the boutique shoes from second mark down but only a few select styles though. Also, it seems that for the Labor Day sale at the outlets, no add'l savings were offered this time around on shoes or hand bags.


----------



## Beenie

Expy00 said:


> However, I'd like to travel to somewhere warm and tropical during the month of November or December, depending on my work schedule.


 
Where are we going? 



papertiger said:


> Also, I found a mark brand new Hermes scarf which was totally annoying _and_ Gucci can't do my order on the green python bag I wanted, they say it's sold out but I believe it, I just think it's too much trouble because it's only available States side.
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247241EIV5G3014
> 
> If anyone from Gucci HQ reading this
> 
> I'm waiting on a croc flap bag though


 
Annoying!  You'd THINK they would bend over backwards for a request such as that. None of the python bags are cheap and I would imagine it would be a nice sale for the SA AND the store you buy it from. 



lorihmatthews said:


> Hi ladies, I didn't have enough motivation to go to the Vacaville outlet store on Labor Day. It's probably a good thing because I heard traffic was horrendous. Maybe I'll go in the next weekend or two. The weather has gotten very cold here again, it's back to coats and sweaters.


 
Coats and sweaters in SEPTEMBER? Oh my, I don't think I should tell you how HOT it is where I am. I probably have another 3 months before I can even wear something with long sleeves!

So do any of you know why the state of California doesn't allow python items to be sold? Just curious and not curious enough to research so if any of you know, please share.


----------



## Expy00

Beenie said:


> Where are we going?
> 
> So do any of you know why the state of California doesn't allow python items to be sold? Just curious and not curious enough to research so if any of you know, please share.


 
I'd like to do a Southern Caribbean cruise or visit Costa Rica. However, my dad keeps leaning towards the big island, Hawaii. It all depends on airfare costs and my work schedule though.

I have no idea why we're not allowed to purchase and ship those python items to CA. I've had quite a few SAs tell me that if I'm really interested in a python item to just have the item shipped to a friend or relative out of state. They in turn can send the item to me or I can pick it up in person the next time that I visit that friend or relative. My local MK boutique carried some exotic items a while back, possibly python, and the SAs seemed to think that they'd received them by mistake. The items were availble for sale though, unless Corp. told them to pull the items off the sales floor at a later time.


----------



## Suzzeee

lorihmatthews said:


> Hi ladies, I didn't have enough motivation to go to the Vacaville outlet store on Labor Day. It's probably a good thing because I heard traffic was horrendous. Maybe I'll go in the next weekend or two. The weather has gotten very cold here again, it's back to coats and sweaters.



Hey Lori - I didn't make it up there either  I was in Sausalito Fri/Sat and was totally lazy the rest of the weekend!!   It has gotten much chillier here for sure -- it's still 80 out here in the East Bay but tomorrow it's supposed to be 70 here which is practically glacial for here this time of the year!


----------



## boyoverboard

papertiger said:


> There is a thread and here it is:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/what-is-inside-your-gorgeous-glam-gucci-554797.html



Thank you!


----------



## Beenie

*Expy*, you can join me on my cruise to Cozumel in 43 days!

So Bluefly is killing me. There is so much on there I love! I am trying to stay strong and not go back to the site though. I have too much coming up to buy anything!


----------



## Expy00

Beenie said:


> *Expy*, you can join me on my cruise to Cozumel in 43 days!
> 
> So Bluefly is killing me. There is so much on there I love! I am trying to stay strong and not go back to the site though. I have too much coming up to buy anything!


 
Thanks, Beenie! You're going to enjoy visiting Cozumel on your cruise, how exciting for you  There are plenty of things to see and do on Cozumel. Don't get tempted by all of the goodies on Bluefly as you'll want to save for your upcoming vacation and souvenir shopping  Cozumel was one of the islands that we visited during our cruise last December. Here are some photos that I took of Cozumel during my vacation:


















Yes, that's a salt water crocodile... photo was taken at a preserve near the southern most tip of the island. I kept telling the croc that he'd make a gorgeous hand bag and pair of matching shoes, just kidding....hehehe.


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> ^^ Papertiger, I can't wait to see photos of your lovely new items! That green python Gucci  Charm TH bag is gorgeous and reasonably priced at only $2,100 USD. Hopefully, the bag will be offered in Europe so that you're able to acquire one or perhaps somehow Guccci - US is able to place an order for the bag for you. What's this I'm hearing about a croc flap bag?? Do tell!!
> 
> I've got my eye on a Chanel multicolor flap bag but am having a hard time justifying the retail price, especially since the bag isn't even leather. For $2,700 USD, the bag is a bargain compared to the recent price increase of the leather classic flap bags though. I've still got some time to think about the multicolor bag, unless Chanel decides to implement another price increase before the end of the year.



I ordered a croc flap and diamond pattern 1973 shoulder bag, it hasn't come in yet but with any luck it will be mine soon. I tried the plain leather version and I know I like the bag so I'm really looking forward to it. I wouldn't mind the diamond pattern cap to match but i think I'll wait to buy the bag first incase it doesn't happen. 

The Chanel sounds lovely. Is it tweed? I saw a gorgeous grey/blue/silver tweed classic flap in a designer cons and i was very tempted as it was about $1,500 but it had wierd damage to the beige leather interior. To say it was scratched would be an understatement, it looked like a cat hat taken a swipe . The damage couldn't be seen from the outside but I think I would be ashamed every time I opened my purse if it were mine. 

Please post a pic of the multicolour CC bag, I would love to see


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> Annoying!  You'd THINK they would bend over backwards for a request such  as that. None of the python bags are cheap and I would imagine it would  be a nice sale for the SA AND the store you buy it from.



Thank you* Beenie *it would have been the perfect colour (matching my wallet) and black suede lining :tispy:



Beenie said:


> *Expy*, you can join me on my cruise to Cozumel in 43 days!
> 
> So Bluefly is killing me. There is so much on there I love! I am trying to stay strong and not go back to the site though. I have too much coming up to buy anything!



Enjoy your cruise! The countdown has begun 

Wow those BlueFly Gucci pieces go super fast. Think of all the lovely things you already have


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> I ordered a croc flap and diamond pattern 1973 shoulder bag, it hasn't come in yet but with any luck it will be mine soon. I tried the plain leather version and I know I like the bag so I'm really looking forward to it. I wouldn't mind the diamond pattern cap to match but i think I'll wait to buy the bag first incase it doesn't happen.
> 
> The Chanel sounds lovely. Is it tweed? I saw a gorgeous grey/blue/silver tweed classic flap in a designer cons and i was very tempted as it was about $1,500 but it had wierd damage to the beige leather interior. To say it was scratched would be an understatement, it looked like a cat hat taken a swipe . The damage couldn't be seen from the outside but I think I would be ashamed every time I opened my purse if it were mine.
> 
> Please post a pic of the multicolour CC bag, I would love to see


 

Papertiger, your ordered Gucci hand bags sounds wonderful! I can't wait for your bags to come in so that you can share photos of them with all of us  I like matching hats as well but thus far, I only own matching hats for a few of my Coach hand bags. I think that the matching diamond pattern cap will look great and so chic on you! Definitely, keeping my fingers crossed for you in the hopes that your ordered bags come in soon.

That Chanel tweed bag would have been a great deal if it wasn't for the damaged interior, too bad. I wonder how much Chanel would have charged to replace the lining? I don't blame you one bit for being concerned about the bag's lining as that would have bothered me as well. Here is what the Chanel multicolor flap bag looks like:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Classic-...159?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa47bab7f

The bag is much nicer in person, compared to the ebay photos. The multicolor bag is mainly grey/black in color but depending on the lighting, the sheen on the bag can make it appear to be turquoise or magenta with a bit of a glitter effect. The bag comes in two sizes and I'm leaning towards the larger size, which is actually a bit smaller than the classic jumbo flap bag. The multicolor is only available with the silver chain/hardware, which is my preference, in addition to it having a gorgeous magenta fabric lining as well.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Oooh sale alert!

DSW marked down a lot of Gucci shoes and boots! The brown suede boots I wanted were $399 and now they're $199!!! Go ladies go!

These are the boots I got:

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/gucci+signa...odId=dsw12prod2380013&category=dsw12cat810002


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> Papertiger, your ordered Gucci hand bags sounds wonderful! I can't wait for your bags to come in so that you can share photos of them with all of us  I like matching hats as well but thus far, I only own matching hats for a few of my Coach hand bags. I think that the matching diamond pattern cap will look great and so chic on you! Definitely, keeping my fingers crossed for you in the hopes that your ordered bags come in soon.
> 
> That Chanel tweed bag would have been a great deal if it wasn't for the damaged interior, too bad. I wonder how much Chanel would have charged to replace the lining? I don't blame you one bit for being concerned about the bag's lining as that would have bothered me as well. Here is what the Chanel multicolor flap bag looks like:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Classic-...159?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa47bab7f
> 
> The bag is much nicer in person, compared to the ebay photos. *The multicolor bag is mainly grey/black in color but depending on the lighting, the sheen on the bag can make it appear to be turquoise or magenta with a bit of a glitter effect. *The bag comes in two sizes and I'm leaning towards the larger size, which is actually a bit smaller than the classic jumbo flap bag. The multicolor is only available with the silver chain/hardware, which is my preference, in addition to it having a gorgeous magenta fabric lining as well.




oooow I likey this bag  esp the two-tone effect. It's not so different from the one I saw except for the the beige leather interior and the gouge, sorry sratch - (what ever Chanel will want to repair it will be a _lot_, they charged me £90 for replacing a tassel on a shoe ). 

I like the tweed fabric bags (poss not so keen on jerseys) I think I have enough Chanel though. Although for $3 K I think you should buy a Gucci bamboo Top-handle


----------



## sneezz

PT sorry to hear about your Hermes scarf, can you get another in exchange?

I can't believe all the new items Bluefly had up yesterday.  Most everything is gone!  

Lori congrats on the boots.  I saw them today and they are more gorgeous IRL.  The price was still $399.95 so you got lucky!


----------



## aeonat

wow.. haven't been on tpf for a while.. a lot to catch up!!  Have been busy at work.  tons of post to catch up. I have been good and sticking with my ban.. at least handbag ban for sure

Expy00: hahahha I see that you are falling for another chanel flap


----------



## sneezz

Hey aeonat!  We missed you!    I think staying away from tPF helps reinforce the ban better.  I should follow your example hehe.


----------



## Beenie

Uh oh, Aeonat, what have you been into lately???  

Expy, I was in Cozumel last April (2009) but it was the roughest day of my life after having so much fun the day before that I was put to bed at 4:30 in the afternoon! I hope to enjoy it much better this time. 

papertiger I so want you to get that hat!

So I was good and did not cave to the Gucci goodies on Bluefly and I am so happy about that. I do not need anything right now and I want to start saving for a Hawaiian vacation next April...BAN has begun!


----------



## sneezz

Beenie hope you have more fun this time around.  Cozumel was fun!  I especially enjoyed the snorkeling.  I am so proud of you that you didn't submit to the temptation that is bluefly lol.


----------



## Expy00

Papertiger: Yes, the tweed and fabric Chanel flap bags are quite nice. You must have quite the Chanel collection! I'm still thinking about the ocelot/pony hair Gucci TH bag but I first need to use my Coach LE pony hair satchel to see how well I do with that 

Aeonat: Oh no, did you end up purchasing more shoes? Remember that you have yet to wear your CL and TB shoes...hehehe. Yes, the Chanel multicolor flap bag has been on my mind these past few weeks. Maybe the bag will sell out before I get the chance to purchase it 

Beenie: I think that you'll definitely enjoy Cozumel more this time around   Good job on resisting the tempations on Bluefly! Which Hawaiian islands are you planning to visit next Spring?


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> *PT sorry to hear about your Hermes scarf, can you get another in exchange?*
> 
> I can't believe all the new items Bluefly had up yesterday.  Most everything is gone!
> 
> Lori congrats on the boots.  I saw them today and they are more gorgeous IRL.  The price was still $399.95 so you got lucky!



The SA who served me is trying to get me one. Fingers crossed 

If Europe had bluefly, I wouldn't be able to take my eyes away he he.


----------



## papertiger

*Beenie*, me too, but bag first - just incase.

*aeonat* don't stay away too long :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> Papertiger: Yes, the tweed and fabric Chanel flap bags are quite nice. You must have quite the Chanel collection! I'm still thinking about the ocelot/pony hair Gucci TH bag but I first need to use my Coach LE pony hair satchel to see how well I do with that
> 
> Aeonat: Oh no, did you end up purchasing more shoes? Remember that you have yet to wear your CL and TB shoes...hehehe. Yes, the Chanel multicolor flap bag has been on my mind these past few weeks. Maybe the bag will sell out before I get the chance to purchase it
> 
> Beenie: I think that you'll definitely enjoy Cozumel more this time around   Good job on resisting the tempations on Bluefly! Which Hawaiian islands are you planning to visit next Spring?



I found a similar tweed bag on an online consignment to show you the model I'm talking about (except it's a different colour and is cheaper and has prob no scratches). It must be a pretty old model but I think it's still pretty 

http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/haute_deals/beige_tweed_flap

If i was in the US I would prob snap _that _one up 

I only have 5-7 Chanel bags depending on my mother's moods ha ha. Only 2 are not black, one is prob from the 1950s, perhaps 1960s. Apart from the one I bought 4 years ago they are all '80s/90s from my darling mother, who happily had no more room to store them. I wish she had no room to store her Valentino as well  I posted a couple on the Chanel vintage ref thread.


----------



## Beenie

sneezz said:


> Beenie hope you have more fun this time around. Cozumel was fun! I especially enjoyed the snorkeling. I am so proud of you that you didn't submit to the temptation that is bluefly lol.


 
I did go snorkeling but it was kind of lame since we didn't go on a good one and I SWEAR to you we all got swine flu (gave it to my lil brother when I got home too  ) since it was such a nasty unclean boat. Thinking about the cave snorkeling this time.



Expy00 said:


> Beenie: I think that you'll definitely enjoy Cozumel more this time around  Good job on resisting the tempations on Bluefly! Which Hawaiian islands are you planning to visit next Spring?


 
At this point I think Maui and Oahu...recommendations are welcome 



papertiger said:


> *Beenie*, me too, but bag first - just incase.
> 
> *aeonat* don't stay away too long :kiss:


 
I hear ya!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I just received my new Gucci catalogues - women and men's accessories! They're just gorgeous and I'm noticing tons of diamante print in there!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I just received my new Gucci catalogues - women and men's accessories! They're just gorgeous and I'm noticing tons of diamante print in there!



I got the men's  but not the wonmen's  - eh?  :weird:


----------



## GhstDreamer

You can hand yours over to your bf and wait patiently for the women's!!! lol

Maybe he can pick out a Christmas present from the catalogue???


----------



## Expy00

*Papertiger:* The tweed Chanel bag was purchased fairly quickly! The lucky buyer certainly got a great deal on a wonderful Chanel bag. You've got a great Chanel collection, especially with the vintage pieces. I've got two pink and two black Chanels in my collection and am trying to branch out into other colors, hence my interest in the multicolor. Valentino makes such gorgeous leather hand bags! I've got my eye on a black leather bow hobo (Valentino) but have to keep reminding myself that I don't need another black hand bag in my collection - LOL.


*Beenie: *Maui and Oahu are great choices for your Hawaiian vacation! Oahu has the night life and shopping while Maui is known for being more laid back and relaxing. Both islands are beautiful and there are lots of things to see and do on each. Be sure to check out the Bon Voyage thread here on TPF as there are quite a few threads on the Hawaiian islands. It's been a long time since I last visited Hawaii and it looks like my parents are leaning towards getting away to the big island this Winter.


*GhstDreamer:* I also received the Gucci Women's Accessories catalog. There is so much eye candy, especially the python hand bags and shoes/boots! I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need the bronze guccissima Sukey or even the bronze/beige GG fabric version....hehehe.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> You can hand yours over to your bf and wait patiently for the women's!!! lol
> 
> *Maybe he can pick out a Christmas present from the catalogue???*



Can't let him see it . One bag  for him means one less for me. I'm so mean 


:shame:


----------



## sneezz

Ok Gucci gals.  I was bad and ordered a MJ SLG..the quilted large zip wallet.  I had $216 credit with bluefly and was able to get another $40 off and shipping was only $2.95 for some reason.  Shipped it to ny MILs house so no tax!  All in all the total came to $303, retails for $425+tax.

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-quilted-leather-continental-wallet/cat60024/309806601/detail.fly


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> *Papertiger:* The tweed Chanel bag was purchased fairly quickly! The lucky buyer certainly got a great deal on a wonderful Chanel bag. You've got a great Chanel collection, especially with the vintage pieces. I've got two pink and two black Chanels in my collection and am trying to branch out into other colors, hence my interest in the multicolor. Valentino makes such gorgeous leather hand bags! I've got my eye on a black leather bow hobo (Valentino) but have to keep reminding myself that I don't need another black hand bag in my collection - LOL.



I hardly ever use my Chanels, sometimes I forget about them. I think it's because they are a real logo statement (apart from the really old one that has no logo). Even men who know nothing about fashion know what a chanel classic lock looks like. I wish I had a re-issue rather than some of the classic locks of sewn CCs. I luv the sound of your collection, I think 4 or 5 is the perfect amount. I couldn't talk you out of the tweed, I really do like those bags, but wouldn't you be happier if the inside was leather?



> *GhstDreamer:* I also received the Gucci Women's Accessories catalog. *There is so much eye candy, especially the python hand bags and shoes/boots! *I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need the bronze guccissima Sukey or even the bronze/beige GG fabric version....hehehe.



Ahhhh Gucci send me my catalogue


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Ok Gucci gals.  I was bad and ordered a MJ SLG..the quilted large zip wallet.  I had $216 credit with bluefly and was able to get another $40 off and shipping was only $2.95 for some reason.  Shipped it to ny MILs house so no tax!  All in all the total came to $303, retails for $425+tax.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...tinental-wallet/cat60024/309806601/detail.fly





A very good choice, it cute _and _cool. Which colour did you get?


----------



## sneezz

Thanks PT! I got the black one.  I don't own a black wallet.


----------



## sneezz

Expy00, thanks for sharing your vacay pics, so crystal clear!  I saw the sunnies you bought when I went to Off 5th yesterday, they are uber pretty!  I _almost_ bought a pair of Oliver Peoples aviators for the same price but they were HEAVILY scratched and the only pair.  Off to find them at the other Off 5th locations I guess.  They were on sale at gilt today but for $138 and not the color I wanted.  Boy they sold out fast!

Beenie sorry you had such a bad experience and got sick on your last trip, hope it's better this time around.

PT I hope your SA finds you another scarf!


----------



## BagLover79

We are shoe twins! I just bought these boots too! They'll go perfect with my brown chain hobo! $199 is a steal!


lorihmatthews said:


> Oooh sale alert!
> 
> DSW marked down a lot of Gucci shoes and boots! The brown suede boots I wanted were $399 and now they're $199!!! Go ladies go!
> 
> These are the boots I got:
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/gucci+signa...odId=dsw12prod2380013&category=dsw12cat810002


----------



## aeonat

papertiger said:


> Ahhhh Gucci send me my catalogue


 
papertiger: I got the catalogue too.. I think of you.. when I see the purplish color python bamboo bag.. hehehe.. I think you will LoVe it...


----------



## Expy00

*Papertiger:* I hardly use my Chanel hand bags as well, although I'm trying to use my black flap bag as much as possible this year. I'm OK with the non-leather interior of the multicolor bag since three of my Chanels have non-leather interiors as well. I just have to ensure that nothing that I place inside of the bags will snag or scratch the fabric interior. A Re-Issue Chanel would be fabulous! I've seen photos of the Re-Issue on the Chanel forum and the bags are quite lovely. 

Can you ask your Gucci SA for the Women's Accessories catalog? I'm actually quite surprised that I'm receiving any Gucci or LV catalogs at all this year. Thus far, I've only received one Coach catalog this year and I used to receive quite a few of those during the previous years.


*Sneezz:* I'm sorry to hear that the Oliver Peoples aviators you came across at your local Saks - Off 5th were heavily scratched. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you in the hopes that you're able to find a perfect pair at another Off 5th location. Keep checking back with your local Off 5th to see if they receive another shipment of the aviators and when they're going to have another $99 sale on all sunglasses.


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Hey aeonat! We missed you!  I think staying away from tPF helps reinforce the ban better. I should follow your example hehe.


 
Thank you Sneezz! I miss you all too!! heheh it sure help me to stay on my ban.. however I am still constantly itching for a new bag....


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> Thank you Sneezz! I miss you all too!! heheh it sure help me to stay on my ban.. however I am still constantly itching for a new bag....


 

Aeonat, just remember that good things come to those who wait  Perhaps one or two of the hand bags on your wish list will included in the upcoming Gucci Fall/Winter sale!


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> Uh oh, Aeonat, what have you been into lately???


 

*Beenie:* I have been doing good!!  Busy at work!!  And also tired from being almost 6 months pregnant  

*Expy00:* hahah..being pregnant is also another reason that help me to stay on ban.. since we are going to have more expense i.e daycare/school and stuff.. so need to watch how I spend..  so I will be happy if I can get one bag this year 

I didn't get anything extra.. heheh other than one burberry T, chanel earrings.. I will post my last TB denim flat heheh.. and I also ended up keeping the platinum TB flat  too lazy to return.. and I also wear my one of the CL for the first time (during couple retreat)hehehe


----------



## jewelzzz00

HI GUYS,

I m looking for a TEAL GUCCISSIMA BAG , to match my new shoes. if anyone knows any other sites, other than bluefly (which had the top handle one - but is sold out.), fashionphile, or yoogi and of course gucci. 

PLZZZZZZZ let me know. 

thankz so much girlies, 
 Juliana


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> *Expy00:* hahah..being pregnant is also another reason that help me to stay on ban.. since we are going to have more expense i.e daycare/school and stuff.. so need to watch how I spend.. so I will be happy if I can get one bag this year
> 
> I didn't get anything extra.. heheh other than one burberry T, chanel earrings.. I will post my last TB denim flat heheh.. and I also ended up keeping the platinum TB flat  too lazy to return.. and I also wear my one of the CL for the first time (during couple retreat)hehehe


 
Aeonat, congratulations to you and your DH on the baby news!! How exciting for you. It's going to be so much fun shopping for baby items  Hopefully, you'll get a bit of a break from work soon.  

I'm glad to hear that you've managed to wear at least one pair of CLs  You'll have to let me know how you like the platinum TB flats as I ended up returing the silver suede ones as I was afraid that they were going to cut into the back of my ankles like the black Revas did. Don't forget to post photos of your new Chanel earrings for me


----------



## Expy00

jewelzzz00 said:


> HI GUYS,
> 
> I m looking for a TEAL GUCCISSIMA BAG , to match my new shoes. if anyone knows any other sites, other than bluefly (which had the top handle one - but is sold out.), fashionphile, or yoogi and of course gucci.
> 
> PLZZZZZZZ let me know.
> 
> thankz so much girlies,
> Juliana


 

There's a dark green, large top handle bag, in metallic guccissima leather shown in the new Gucci Women's Accessories catalog. The dark green is actually more of a darker teal color. The catalog doesn't list the price of the bag, but it's item #247280 AHB7G 3014. You can probably locate the bag on the Gucci web site with the item number or you can also try calling Gucci Customer Service.


----------



## aeonat

Expy00 said:


> There's a dark green, large top handle bag, in metallic guccissima leather shown in the new Gucci Women's Accessories catalog. The dark green is actually more of a darker teal color. *The catalog doesn't list the price of the bag, but it's item #247280 AHB7G 3014.* You can probably locate the bag on the Gucci web site with the item number or you can also try calling Gucci Customer Service.


 
They should have a separate price list with the catalog...dont' know why they do it separately.. it is extra work to find the description and then go find the pages number and find the price


----------



## papertiger

jewelzzz00 said:


> HI GUYS,
> 
> I m looking for a TEAL GUCCISSIMA BAG , to match my new shoes. if anyone knows any other sites, other than bluefly (which had the top handle one - but is sold out.), fashionphile, or yoogi and of course gucci.
> 
> PLZZZZZZZ let me know.
> 
> thankz so much girlies,
> Juliana



Your in luck lots of teal this season, 

What about the Catherines? I think most of the models/sizes/styles come in teal blue

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...19cat19350735cat6170735cat12310742cat30720732

I belive there is also a teal blue Guccissima Bamboo top-handle - that would be the ultimate


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> They should have a separate price list with the catalog...dont' know why they do it separately.. it is extra work to find the description and then go find the pages number and find the price


 
Yes, I usually get a price list included with some of the LV catalogs. Otherwise, I have to go to the web site to look up the prices. I'm really liking the dark blue python, large top handle bag, shown on pages 35 - 37 of the Gucci catalog


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> PT I hope your SA finds you another scarf!


 
 Thank you 



aeonat said:


> papertiger: I got the catalogue too.. I think of  you.. when I see the purplish color python bamboo bag.. hehehe.. I think  you will LoVe it...



You know me too well LOL  I asked for my store to save me one, this is one beautiful Gucci season.





Expy00 said:


> *Papertiger:* I hardly use my Chanel hand bags as well, although I'm trying to use my black flap bag as much as possible this year. I'm OK with the non-leather interior of the multicolor bag since three of my Chanels have non-leather interiors as well. I just have to ensure that nothing that I place inside of the bags will snag or scratch the fabric interior. *A Re-Issue Chanel would be fabulous! I've seen photos of the Re-Issue on the Chanel forum and the bags are quite lovely. *
> 
> Can you ask your Gucci SA for the Women's Accessories catalog? I'm actually quite surprised that I'm receiving any Gucci or LV catalogs at all this year. Thus far, I've only received one Coach catalog this year and I used to receive quite a few of those during the previous years.



Ha ha that light-brown and silver re-issue would suit me just fine 

Do you have one of the Cambons? (I think you might have told me once before) I have one too.

Yup, I asked for the women's one. I will be really  if I don't get one because they sent me the guy's. 

I once was sent 3 invitations to the same event (no wonder their prices keep going up) but then no women's catalogue when I actually need it to help me choose. 

Gucci get your act together!!!


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> Yes, I usually get a price list included with some of the LV catalogs. Otherwise, I have to go to the web site to look up the prices. *I'm really liking the dark blue python, large top handle bag, shown on pages 35 - 37 of the Gucci catalog *



 I'm off to check it out *on-line *


----------



## papertiger

aeonat said:


> They should have a separate price list with the catalog...dont' know why they do it separately.. it is extra work to find the description and then go find the pages number and find the price



They have to do it that way because the last thing they know/agree on is the price


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> I'm off to check it out *on-line *



Must be different on line.

Is it the large blue python Catherine? 

You are all teasing me


----------



## Expy00

Papertiger, yes, it's the Cathrine and retails for $2,100 USD... less expensive that the Chanel multicolor 

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247285EIV8G4014

The bag's color definitely looks different online compared to the catalog photos. I believe that Aeonat might have been referring to the bordeaux bamboo top handle bag, it retails for $4,500 USD per the Gucci web site.


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> Papertiger, yes, it's the Cathrine and retails for $2,100 USD... less expensive that the Chanel multicolor
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247285EIV8G4014
> 
> The bag's color definitely looks different online compared to the catalog photos. I believe that Aeonat might have been referring to the bordeaux bamboo top handle bag, it retails for $4,500 USD per the Gucci web site.



I agree, IRL it's the same colour as my Babushka Boston, which is why I asked if they could get me the dark green python Charm bag. There's a better pic on the on-line catalogue but it's p.14.

http://www.gucci.com/us/worldofgucci/catalogs/womens-accessories#14

Maybe I _should_ get that blue python Catherine - it's very me . It was only that I already have a bag exactly the same colour that made me wonder. Then I always think, what if they made it in black or green python next season, I'd still want _that_ too. This season has my head in a complete spin!


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> Ha ha that light-brown and silver re-issue would suit me just fine
> 
> Do you have one of the Cambons? (I think you might have told me once before) I have one too.
> 
> Yup, I asked for the women's one. I will be really  if I don't get one because they sent me the guy's.
> 
> I once was sent 3 invitations to the same event (no wonder their prices keep going up) but then no women's catalogue when I actually need it to help me choose.
> 
> Gucci get your act together!!!


 
A silver Re-Issue would be so stunning!! When are you getting one? I was tempted to get the metallic silver jumbo flap bag earlier this year but opted for the black caviar version instead.

Yes, I own two of the Cambon bowler bags: black/white and pink/black. To this day, I regret not purchasing the matching pink/black cambon flats when I had the opportunity to do so  Oh well, at least I managed to get the matching black/white cambon flats and Mary Jane pumps though.

I'm sure that your Gucci SA will come through with one of the catalogs for you. I've never received an invitation to a Gucci event, how exciting for you. I've attended a few of the LV events in the past but this year, I didn't receive any invitations. I haven't been purchasing that many LV items these past 1 - 2 years as I have previously, which probably explains why I wasn't invited to any LV events this year.


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> I agree, IRL it's the same colour as my Babushka Boston, which is why I asked if they could get me the dark green python Charm bag. There's a better pic on the on-line catalogue but it's p.14.
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/worldofgucci/catalogs/womens-accessories#14
> 
> Maybe I _should_ get that blue python Catherine - it's very me . It was only that I already have a bag exactly the same colour that made me wonder. Then I always think, what if they made it in black or green python next season, I'd still want _that_ too. This season has my head in a complete spin!


 
Yes, that's a better photo of the dark blue (python) Cathrine!! This online photo makes the color appear much brighter that the actual catalog photo. It's really a gorgeous color and hand bag style... you must order the Cathrine, Papertiger  I will have to live vicariusly through you if you do order the Cathrine as here in CA, we're not allowed to import any python items unless I get it shipped to another state and then have a friend or relative re-route the bag to me. You'll just have to order the Cathrine in green when it's made available next season!


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> A silver Re-Issue would be so stunning!! When are you getting one? I was tempted to get the metallic silver jumbo flap bag earlier this year but opted for the black caviar version instead.
> 
> Yes, I own two of the Cambon bowler bags: black/white and pink/black. To this day, I regret not purchasing the matching pink/black cambon flats when I had the opportunity to do so  Oh well, at I least managed to get the matching black/white cambon flats and Mary Jane pumps though.
> 
> I'm sure that your Gucci SA will come through with one of the catalogs for you. I've never received an invitation to a Gucci event, how exciting for you. I've attended a few of the LV events in the past but this year, I didn't receive any invitations. I haven't been purchasing that many LV items these past 1 - 2 years as I have in the past, which probably explains why I wasn't invited to any LV events this year.



I shouldn't contemplate a new Chanel re-issue with all my Gucci obsessions ATM. If a passable one came up at a high-end conscession (without fatel scratches) I guess would have to get it as you never know when the next opportunity would be. They are my fave Chanel bags I think. Now why didn't my mother buy one of those .

Oh, I'm so pleased you like the Cambons too. I love my medium off-white tote with python CCs. It is the perfect bag to take to weddings and Summer day events as it looks small on the outside but really quite roomy. The pinks are collector's items now, so hang on to them, then prices are rising higher than the gold market.

I didn't know LV and Gucci etc struck people off their lists just because they didn't buy enough. You would think they should work harder to get people back spending. I just recieved an invite to a free make-up make-over in LV. I didn't know LV did make-up, maybe it was a wind-up or maybe one of my friends thought I needed a make-over :wondering. I never spend any money in LV anymore (and we are talking years and years ago and even then, not much money). I think in the UK if you're on a computer for something they just leave you on it until you die or move address, too much work to take somone off


----------



## sneezz

Aeonat!  Congrats on your pregnancy!  I had no idea!  Are you having a Gucci boy or Gucci girl? 

I am jealous of all this catalog talk..I never get one!


----------



## aeonat

Expy00 said:


> Aeonat, congratulations to you and your DH on the baby news!! How exciting for you. It's going to be so much fun shopping for baby items  Hopefully, you'll get a bit of a break from work soon.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you've managed to wear at least one pair of CLs  You'll have to let me know how you like the platinum TB flats as I ended up returing the silver suede ones as I was afraid that they were going to cut into the back of my ankles like the black Revas did. Don't forget to post photos of your new Chanel earrings for me


 
Thank you Expy00!!  I still haven't go out and start the baby shopping yet hahah.. but I am eyeing on some Paul frank baby outifts.  I don't have an excuse to get a gucci diaper bag.. since I still have a fairly new Tokidoki diaper bag from last time. 

And regarding work!!  It will never end.. since I have 4 phases of this current huge project.. I will be able to finish the first page.. then go on maternity leave.. and right after I come back.. I will need to get ready for go-live for the 2nd phase.. 

The TB revas flat fits me okay.. My romy flat has been stretch out and didn't hurt at all.. and the other purple and platinum one also start kinda tight.. but didn't cut into my heel..(I still have to adjust to the platinum color heheh.. still a bit too golden for my outfit)  and the denim also start tight.. (but I only wear it once).


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Aeonat! Congrats on your pregnancy! I had no idea! Are you having a Gucci boy or Gucci girl?


 
Sneezz: Thanks!!  I am expecting a Gucci Boy!!! (My DH is so happy as we already have 2 girls). it will be a new adjustment for me


----------



## papertiger

aeonat said:


> Sneezz: Thanks!!  *I am expecting a Gucci Boy!!! *(My DH is so happy as we already have 2 girls). it will be a new adjustment for me





Bring out the bubbly! 

Huge, HUGE congratulations *aeonat - and family *!


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> Thank you Expy00!! I still haven't go out and start the baby shopping yet hahah.. but I am eyeing on some Paul frank baby outifts. I don't have an excuse to get a gucci diaper bag.. since I still have a fairly new Tokidoki diaper bag from last time.
> 
> And regarding work!! It will never end.. since I have 4 phases of this current huge project.. I will be able to finish the first page.. then go on maternity leave.. and right after I come back.. I will need to get ready for go-live for the 2nd phase..
> 
> The TB revas flat fits me okay.. My romy flat has been stretch out and didn't hurt at all.. and the other purple and platinum one also start kinda tight.. but didn't cut into my heel..(I still have to adjust to the platinum color heheh.. still a bit too golden for my outfit) and the denim also start tight.. (but I only wear it once).


 

Wishing you and your family lots of blessings, Aeonat! I can only imagine how happy your DH is with the anticipation of the baby, especially since it's a boy  You're going to have to fit in some shopping time between your work project and due date, just make sure that you're getting plenty of rest and sleep as well.  Too bad that you're not able to find an excuse for that Gucci diaper bag....hehehe.

That's good that the TB flats seem to fit you well. I've found that some of my Gucci flats also cut into the back of my ankles but not as bad as my black Revas though. My Gucci platino flats were also a bit snug at first but they seem to have stretched out a bit after the first wearing. At least those didn't cut in the back of my ankles, thank goodness.


----------



## aeonat

papertiger said:


> Bring out the bubbly!
> 
> Huge, HUGE congratulations *aeonat - and family *!


 

PAPERTIGER : Thank you!!!


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> I shouldn't contemplate a new Chanel re-issue with all my Gucci obsessions ATM. If a passable one came up at a high-end conscession (without fatel scratches) I guess would have to get it as you never know when the next opportunity would be. They are my fave Chanel bags I think. Now why didn't my mother buy one of those .
> 
> Oh, I'm so pleased you like the Cambons too. I love my medium off-white tote with python CCs. It is the perfect bag to take to weddings and Summer day events as it looks small on the outside but really quite roomy. The pinks are collector's items now, so hang on to them, then prices are rising higher than the gold market.
> 
> I didn't know LV and Gucci etc struck people off their lists just because they didn't buy enough. You would think they should work harder to get people back spending. I just recieved an invite to a free make-up make-over in LV. I didn't know LV did make-up, maybe it was a wind-up or maybe one of my friends thought I needed a make-over :wondering. I never spend any money in LV anymore (and we are talking years and years ago and even then, not much money). I think in the UK if you're on a computer for something they just leave you on it until you die or move address, too much work to take somone off


 
Get both Papertiger, Gucci (python) Cathrine and the Chanel Re-Issue! All kidding aside, my first choice would be the Cathrine unless you came across a Re-Issue in mint condition at a fabulous price.

Your Cambon tote is gorgeous and definitely a head turner, plus it's such a versatile back to wear. The python CCs are so beautiful, especially against the white or brown leather. Yes, the medium tote bag is quite roomy. I really liked the reporter bag but it looked so huge on me when I tried it on at the boutique... I think that it was the pockets that made the bag appear to be so big on me.

Even Coach excludes people from their events or preferred customer discounts, depending on sales volume. I agree, you'd think that Gucci, LV, and Coach would continue to keep people on their mailing lists in order to generate additional sales. I had no idea that LV was now producing make-up items. This sounds quite interesting as I don't know what to make of this. However, Chanel seems to be doing quite well with their make-up line and are well  known for their lipsticks and nail polishes.


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: Are you going to the make up event?

Aeonat: Congrats!


----------



## sneezz

Aeonat, yay!  You and DH must be so excited!   How old are your girls?  
I need to get me a Gucci girl as I have 2 Gucci boys.  We shall see if it's in the cards in the future! 

Thanks Expy00 for your sympathy.  Hope to find them soon!


----------



## Suzzeee

Aeonat - congrats - that's awesome!  And...there's always an excuse to be found for a Gucci diaper bag


----------



## llaga22

lorihmatthews said:


> Oooh sale alert!
> 
> DSW marked down a lot of Gucci shoes and boots! The brown suede boots I wanted were $399 and now they're $199!!! Go ladies go!
> 
> These are the boots I got:
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/gucci+signa...odId=dsw12prod2380013&category=dsw12cat810002


 
i am contemplating on getting the black with red and green stripes. Do Gucci shoes/boots run big or small? TIA


----------



## aeonat

Expy00 said:


> Wishing you and your family lots of blessings, Aeonat! I can only imagine how happy your DH is with the anticipation of the baby, especially since it's a boy  You're going to have to fit in some shopping time between your work project and due date, just make sure that you're getting plenty of rest and sleep as well.  Too bad that you're not able to find an excuse for that Gucci diaper bag....hehehe.
> 
> That's good that the TB flats seem to fit you well. I've found that some of my Gucci flats also cut into the back of my ankles but not as bad as my black Revas though. My Gucci platino flats were also a bit snug at first but they seem to have stretched out a bit after the first wearing. At least those didn't cut in the back of my ankles, thank goodness.



Expy00: thank you so much ! Yep my DH is so happy that we get a boy ( at least based on ultrasound. I will try my best to rest more but the deadlhe s coming close.

Yep the tb flat are true to size to me.  I might start to get my true size in gucci flat too ... As the old ones are all very tight hahah that's why I haven't wear them much. I hope by stretching them I can west them more.


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> PT: Are you going to the make up event?
> 
> Aeonat: Congrats!



Ghstdreamer: thanks !!!


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Aeonat, yay!  You and DH must be so excited!   How old are your girls?
> I need to get me a Gucci girl as I have 2 Gucci boys.  We shall see if it's in the cards in the future!
> 
> Thanks Expy00 for your sympathy.  Hope to find them soon!




Sneezz: we are all very excited!!! Just hope that we can handle 3 kids. My two girls are 6 and 4 yrs old.

I wish you will have any other gucci girl soon!!!


----------



## aeonat

Suzzeee said:


> Aeonat - congrats - that's awesome!  And...there's always an excuse to be found for a Gucci diaper bag



Suzzeee: thanks!!! Hahah i know there is always an excuse for gucci diaper bag. But I rather use that excuse to get another gucci bag which I can use afterward hahahah


----------



## mzbag

aeonat: Congrats such wonderful news!

Yes, a Gucci diaper bag or the Gucci baby carrier would be fab for your prince and would look stunning on you especially if you have one of you Gucci handbags swinging on your are too.

Many blessings  to you and your family!


----------



## smalls

aeonat- wow- congrats on the baby boy!!!  That is awesome!


----------



## aeonat

mzbag said:


> aeonat: Congrats such wonderful news!
> 
> Yes, a Gucci diaper bag or the Gucci baby carrier would be fab for your prince and would look stunning on you especially if you have one of you Gucci handbags swinging on your are too.
> 
> Many blessings  to you and your family!



Mzbag: thanks for your blessing ! Hahah I wish my DH will think the same way as you hahahah... Buy he is more of a practical one ... So I don't think I will be able to pursade him get me the baby carrier hahah... If I will spend the money on the diaper bag , I would rather get my wish list bag vintage boston


----------



## aeonat

smalls said:


> aeonat- wow- congrats on the baby boy!!!  That is awesome!



Thank you smalls!!! No more high heels for few more months !!!


----------



## flipchickmc

aeonat said:


> Sneezz: Thanks!!  I am expecting a Gucci Boy!!! (My DH is so happy as we already have 2 girls). it will be a new adjustment for me



Awww! Congrats!!! I had no idea you were expecting. Awesome news. 

I'm so behind on all things "Gucci Chat".

I leave for Hawaii in exactly 1 week. Very excited about that. 

Hope u all are doing well - miss ya!


----------



## sneezz

Flip!  We miss you around here!  Hope all is going well and have a safe, fun trip!!  I wanna go too!


----------



## Beenie

*AEONAT*!!!  Congratulations, love! I am so excited for you!!!  What special news for us to get to celebrate a new Gucci baby. Are the girls excited?

*suzzeee* thanks for hoping my trip is better this time, but it was all self-induced so I have no one to blame but myself (and Pablo who kept pouring the tequila in my mouth!) 

*flipchickmc* where in HI are you going? I am slowly trying to plan a trip there for next April if you have any tips/recs for me. Hope you're doing well.

So ladies, I had DH take a pic of me in my new dress and my silver Gucci wristlet that FINALLY came out but it didn't turn out so good. I MIGHT post it later tonight but I don't look so pretty . I will say though, I LOVE my wristlet and I am happy I FINALLY used it. My anniversary dinner was a great excuse to bring it out for its debut. And I got a GREAT gift that I'll share later.


----------



## mzbag

Hi Flip have a wonderful time in Hawaii!


----------



## aeonat

flipchickmc said:


> Awww! Congrats!!! I had no idea you were expecting. Awesome news.
> 
> I'm so behind on all things "Gucci Chat".
> 
> I leave for Hawaii in exactly 1 week. Very excited about that.
> 
> Hope u all are doing well - miss ya!


 
*Flipchickmc:* i miss you a lot too!!  Happy that you are getting ready for your hawaii vacation!!  hahah.. are you going to pick up "something" from there hahahah


----------



## jewelzzz00

i would love the bamboo top handle but its no longer available on bluefly.
have u guys seen it anywhere else ???

i ve attached some pics to show the color i m looking for. but the shoes look off on my computer as oppose to in person the shoes look exactly like the color of the bag pic. 

i like the catherine dome satchel but i only c it in brown guccissima. is it avaliable in teal?

theres also the large tote and catherine med hobo, which is my last option. 

any other options out there for me . ...????

- thankz again for all ur help. 





papertiger said:


> Your in luck lots of teal this season,
> 
> What about the Catherines? I think most of the models/sizes/styles come in teal blue
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...19cat19350735cat6170735cat12310742cat30720732
> 
> I belive there is also a teal blue Guccissima Bamboo top-handle - that would be the ultimate


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Awww! Congrats!!! I had no idea you were expecting. Awesome news.
> 
> I'm so behind on all things "Gucci Chat".
> 
> I leave for Hawaii in exactly 1 week. Very excited about that.
> 
> Hope u all are doing well - miss ya!



We all miss ya Flip. 

Say 'aloa Hawaii' from me and have a truly wonderful time


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> *AEONAT*!!! Congratulations, love! I am so excited for you!!! What special news for us to get to celebrate a new Gucci baby. Are the girls excited?
> 
> I will say though, I LOVE my wristlet and I am happy I FINALLY used it. My anniversary dinner was a great excuse to bring it out for its debut. And I got a GREAT gift that I'll share later.


 
*Beenie:* Thanks!!  My Girls are also very excited.. they want to have baby brother to play with them... (not sure if they know what they are asking for )

I can't wait to see your reveal of your GREAT gift for your anniversary and also your modeling shots with your wristlet!!!


----------



## papertiger

jewelzzz00 said:


> i would love the bamboo top handle but its no longer available on bluefly.
> have u guys seen it anywhere else ???
> 
> i ve attached some pics to show the color i m looking for. but the shoes look off on my computer as oppose to in person the shoes look exactly like the color of the bag pic.
> 
> i like the catherine dome satchel but i only c it in brown guccissima. is it avaliable in teal?
> 
> theres also the large tote and catherine med hobo, which is my last option.
> 
> any other options out there for me . ...????
> 
> - thankz again for all ur help.



Ring _any_ Gucci store in your area, they can either tell you where the bag is or get it in for you, no prob, so long as there is one available in your territory.

Good luck, we all want you to join the Bamboo Top-handle club


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> *AEONAT*!!!  Congratulations, love! I am so excited for you!!!  What special news for us to get to celebrate a new Gucci baby. Are the girls excited?
> 
> *suzzeee* thanks for hoping my trip is better this time, but it was all self-induced so I have no one to blame but myself (and Pablo who kept pouring the tequila in my mouth!)
> 
> *flipchickmc* where in HI are you going? I am slowly trying to plan a trip there for next April if you have any tips/recs for me. Hope you're doing well.
> 
> *So ladies, I had DH take a pic of me in my new dress and my silver Gucci wristlet that FINALLY came out but it didn't turn out so good. I MIGHT post it later tonight but I don't look so pretty . I will say though, I LOVE my wristlet and I am happy I FINALLY used it. My anniversary dinner was a great excuse to bring it out for its debut. And I got a GREAT gift that I'll share later.*



We should have a wristlet party for you artyhat:


----------



## mzbag

PT: Have a quick quesiton the 90 year anniversary bostons will they be first in 
London Sloan Street store?

I just contacted my SA in Beverly Hills Cali she has no clue! 

This is great news however need a bit more info when in the world will they hit the
US.

Thanks a zillion PT


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: Have a quick quesiton the 90 year anniversary bostons will they be first in
> London Sloan Street store?
> 
> I just contacted my SA in Beverly Hills Cali she has no clue!
> 
> This is great news however need a bit more info when in the world will they hit the
> US.
> 
> Thanks a zillion PT




 wow, that was quick off the mark. I've no idea what will be available or made esp for the anniversary but I'm sure Frida will have thought of something.

It is true that Sloane St, London seem to get the new season's key items in before most, but from experience, Gucci flagships in Rome and Florence tend to have things even sooner and have even more exclusives.

We will have to wait and see


----------



## Beenie

aeonat said:


> *Beenie:* Thanks!! My Girls are also very excited.. they want to have baby brother to play with them... (not sure if they know what they are asking for )
> 
> I can't wait to see your reveal of your GREAT gift for your anniversary and also your modeling shots with your wristlet!!!


 
HA! I was 7 when I got my baby brother and what a shock that he wasn't born ready to play with me...I was NOT a happy big sister 

So here is me with my wristlet...weird camera setting and I don't like the way I look, but I promised.


----------



## Beenie

And I want to brag, I have a niece that was born late last night and I just got to meet her two hours ago...meet Miss Ariana (with her FAVORITE Auntie Beenie   )


----------



## papertiger

^^ WOW *Beenie*,  you are b e a u t i f u l and look ever so glamorous. I think they are fab pics. Perfect advert for the Gucci wristlet.

^ Bless Miss Ariana , welcome to the world - and esp to Gucci forum.


----------



## sneezz

Beenie you are gorgeous!  Welcome to the world baby Ariana!  She's got sooo much hair!  Can't wait to see what DH got you for your anniversary.  Great shots with your new wristlet btw!


----------



## mzbag

Beanie your pics are beautiful and you have a pretty smile!

Your niece is beautiful Princess Ariana so precious!

Lovely wristlet too!


----------



## Suzzeee

Wow Beenie - that pic of you and your niece is gorgeous!  She's so tiny and adorable too!


----------



## Beenie

Ahh, thanks for the sweet compliments, girls! I think I look a little rough in my anniversary pics but you all made me feel better. I have some from earlier in the night that I look good in but the wristlet isn't in them. I forgot to take pictures of my presents last night but I'll try tonight.

Ariana is the sleepiest lil girl EVER (like her mom!) and I never got to see her open her eyes and I knew as soon as I left she would and sure enough, she did. I have NEVER seen a baby with that much hair, it was the CRAZIEST thing I ever saw! She was less than 24 hours old and I thoroughly enjoyed my snuggle time. I kept telling her momma she would be born on my anniversary and she was! That was already a special day and she added to the love I have for September 12


----------



## GhstDreamer

Fabulous modeling pics Beenie! The dress and the wristlet matches perfectly!


----------



## aeonat

*Beenie:* I think you look wonderful in the pictures.. lovely modeling pics!!  can't wait to see your anniversary gift!!

Your niece is so cute!!! so now you have to remember to buy her a birthday gift every time you celebrate your anniversary!!


----------



## Div4life

great pics Beenie...congrats!!!


----------



## Beenie

Thanks GhstDreamer, Aeonat and Div4life! I am SO mad! I took pics of my anniversary presents and tried to upload them last night and the camera just keeps saying trying to connect  no pics today again.


----------



## Expy00

Ladies, Saks - Off 5th has their designer sunglasses on sale for only $99.99, including Gucci. The sale is valid thru next Tuesday, Sept. 21st.


----------



## Expy00

*Beenie:* Congratulations on the arrival of your niece, baby Ariana! She's so precious and I'm sure that she's going to be just as gorgeous and nice as her auntie Beenie. You look so lovely in your modelling photos and I'm glad to hear that you had a great anniversary celebration. Happy belated anniversary!


----------



## papertiger

*Gucci S/S fashion show will be on Weds 22 Sept (08:00 EST)*


----------



## aeonat

Just scored this great deal for $270 + tax!!! I can't really resist this temptation.  This will be my 6th Gucci watch - signora watch!!








It is next to the Gucci watch I am wearing today.


----------



## sneezz

That is really pretty aeonat! Thanks for sharing!  Great price!  I wouldn't have been able to say no either.


----------



## mzbag

aenot: Your watch is beautiful very lovely! Luvin the band just gorgeous! Beautiful!

Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## llaga22

Beenie said:


> And I want to brag, I have a niece that was born late last night and I just got to meet her two hours ago...meet Miss Ariana (with her FAVORITE Auntie Beenie  )


 


awwww... sweet auntie beenie.... you look great girl!


----------



## Beenie

Thanks again, all you sweeties on the nice compliments!

*Aeonat *very nice new Gucci watch!


----------



## aeonat

Sneezz: Thanks!! yep.. it is hard to resist the this temptation.

mzbag: Thanks!  It is also just like another jewelry that I can use it as bracelet.

Bennie: Thanks


----------



## papertiger

*aeonat* the signora looks super-sensational, and one of my fave Gucci watch designs, and yours was a fabulous bargain too. Congratulations


----------



## lorihmatthews

Wow that watch is gorgeous *aeonat*! I love it!


----------



## mzbag

I have a question where can I find 1950-1960 Gucci handbags any suggestions?

Also, can anyone list the name of a few handbags from the year 1950-1960?

Thank you


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> I have a question where can I find 1950-1960 Gucci handbags any suggestions?
> 
> Also, can anyone list the name of a few handbags from the year 1950-1960?
> 
> Thank you



It's not easy but you can find them on ebay. There is one from Italy I keep staring at but it's almost $1000 dollars starting bid and my the paypal account is not mine LOL. 

1950s are hard because Euope incl Italy was still reeling after WWII and only really rich people (usually US touists) could afford luxury goods and as well as there being not much money around. Europeans were not alowed to take hardly any currency out of their own countries if they did travel, not even to other parts of Europe. There were also far fewer stores. 

Many 1950s/early-60s are not particularly recognisable as 'Gucci' from the outside of the bags apart from the obvious exceptions. The high end bag esp seem to look just like very well made classic bags. It was the late 1960s/1970s that saw the start of logo mania.  

Gucci's heyday is considered the late 1960s and 1970s. (Apart from the BTH) those are the decades when when the iconic bags were designed and made e.g. the Jackie, the Britt, Flora print. 

I would urge you to collect though because, although they are rarer, because they fall outside Guccis most popular and recognisable models they are less prized by some collectors and often less expensive and the quality is amazing. The only competition you will prob have is Gucci buying back its own herritage


----------



## sneezz

Wow PT you are truly a conoisseur of Gucci!


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Wow PT you are truly a conoisseur of Gucci!



 

Re-reading my post I notice I can't spell or write English though


----------



## papertiger

Went to a different Gucci today (to have a look again at the python Catherine and the red BTH) and the new SA in there was making me nervous the way he yanked the zips and pulled the bags around. Very sweet guy buy OY!  i was scared for the bags. I didn't want him to even touch my wallet's zipper. 

I'll report on the red BTH in the club thread. It was like a brick red - just a bit too brown for me .

Anyone watch the Gucci fashion show live?


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> Went to a different Gucci today (to have a look again at the python Catherine and the red BTH) and the new SA in there was making me nervous the way he yanked the zips and pulled the bags around. Very sweet guy buy OY!  i was scared for the bags. I didn't want him to even touch my wallet's zipper.
> 
> I'll report on the red BTH in the club thread. It was like a brick red - just a bit too brown for me .
> 
> Anyone watch the Gucci fashion show live?


 
Papertiger, are you getting the python Catherine?? Inquiring minds want to know  It's such a gorgeous bag, per the Accessories catalog and web site. I stopped by the Gucci boutique in SF on Sunday with my mother and for us it was all about the shoes.... so many gorgeous shoe styles this season!


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> Just scored this great deal for $270 + tax!!! I can't really resist this temptation. This will be my 6th Gucci watch - signora watch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is next to the Gucci watch I am wearing today.


 

Aeonat, congratulations on your new Gucci watch! It looks great on you and you got it for such a steal... enjoy.


----------



## mzbag

PT: Thank you for the information regarding the vintage Gucci handbags very informative

I have another question what are some of the distinguishing characteristics 1960-1970 Gucci handbags? 

Also, can you provide a few pics originals of interior/ exterior of the 1960-1970 Gucci handbags with a timeline?

Thank you!


----------



## mzbag

papertiger said:


> Went to a different Gucci today (to have a look again at the python Catherine and the red BTH) and the new SA in there was making me nervous the way he yanked the zips and pulled the bags around. Very sweet guy buy OY!  i was scared for the bags. I didn't want him to even touch my wallet's zipper.
> 
> I'll report on the red BTH in the club thread. It was like a brick red - just a bit too brown for me .
> 
> Anyone watch the Gucci fashion show live?


 
The python Catherine BEUTIFUL so so pretty just gorgeous! 
The dark blue is stunning very lovely!

I didn't watch the show yet hopefully soon!


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: Thank you for the information regarding the vintage Gucci handbags very informative
> 
> I have another question what are some of the distinguishing characteristics 1960-1970 Gucci handbags?
> 
> Also,*can you provide a few pics originals of interior/ exterior of the 1960-1970 Gucci handbags with a timeline?*
> 
> Thank you!



I'd love to (great idea BTW) but I would need to really organise my time.

One of the difficulties is that with Gucci products things are not linear. Gucci has a complicated business history and often goes back to it's 'roots' again and again. e.g. there are older bags with the heraldic zip charm, (Gucci symbol of the knight with shopping bags) but it's something that you may also find on some 1980s bags, yet not all, or the Gucci script logo, which often denotes 1960s also appears on much later models because they are smaller bags and couldn't accomodate tags, plaques or charms and so on. When I try and date a Gucci bag, I have to take the whole bag into account,.

I would love to work for Gucci visit the archives, research properly and do a proper history but I only have the few (22 ) bags I have (Give me the job Gucci :okay. 

My inherited vintage Gucci pieces give the most clues because I know when they were bought. Vintage pieces that I have been lucky enough to find are like jigsaw pieces fitting into a Gucci historical timeline but I don't have all the pieces for a complete picture - if that makes sense. I dont have any 1983 - 7 pieces at all and no Gucci Plus either. I only have one vintage canvas piece (Boston) and it seems most people are interested in these. 

My oldest piece is late 1960s (patent leather 'Kelly' with semi-precious stone clasp). One time, I found an early piece (lare 50s/early 60s) in a charity shop (goodwill) but I had already spent so much money on that day (blame Jitrois and Stephen Webster) that I thought I was being a 'good girl' by NOT buying it (it was £80)


----------



## papertiger

*Expy* and *mzbag * I cannot make up my mind about the pythion Catherine :girlwhack:

One of the problems is, I haven't seen the large camel BTH or the light-brown ostrich BTH so I didn't want to blow almost £2K on a bag I can't decide about when I might fall in love at first sight (like I did with my Secret and stone BTH) with something not in the stores yet. And, yes I know all these little things I keep buying (H scarves and croc bits) are going to add up to a python Catherine soon.

One thing I am happy about is a bought my travel web and not the BV Cervo I _might _have bought. I tried the China Cervo on and it didn't seem to suit me . Oh and then there was the (real) lizzard YSL Boston shaped bag reduced to 60%, making it the same price as the Catherine  and I'm not sure I didn't like it even better. I think I need a holiday LOL.


----------



## mzbag

PT: Thanks for the info I have another question do you know what year the Gucci tiger emblem is from looks like a clasp or closure gold tone ?

The phython and Oh WoW that ostrich sounds very very lovely!

What lizard, I know that lizard was stunning!

I would want to see those first Ms. Catherine will be waiting for you if you decide to bring her home


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: Thanks for the info I have another question do you know what year the Gucci tiger emblem is from looks like a clasp or closure gold tone ?
> 
> The phython and Oh WoW that ostrich sounds very very lovely!
> 
> What lizard, I know that lizard was stunning!
> 
> I would want to see those first Ms. Catherine will be waiting for you if you decide to bring her home



Do you have a pic of the tiger?

The YSL natural patchwork lizard must be past seasons but an absolute classic. I'm not sure of the 'reputation' of the website that I know has a pic of it (if you search 'YSL patchwork lizard bag' it should come up in 'images'.). The only thing that puts me off a little is that the lining is satin and not suede or leather. Can you imagine the wear and tear of silk satin with keys and zips etc.


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> *Expy* and *mzbag *I cannot make up my mind about the pythion Catherine :girlwhack:
> 
> One of the problems is, I haven't seen the large camel BTH or the light-brown ostrich BTH so I didn't want to blow almost £2K on a bag I can't decide about when I might fall in love at first sight (like I did with my Secret and stone BTH) with something not in the stores yet. And, yes I know all these little things I keep buying (H scarves and croc bits) are going to add up to a python Catherine soon.
> 
> One thing I am happy about is a bought my travel web and not the BV Cervo I _might _have bought. I tried the China Cervo on and it didn't seem to suit me . Oh and then there was the (real) lizzard YSL Boston shaped bag reduced to 60%, making it the same price as the Catherine  and I'm not sure I didn't like it even better. I think I need a holiday LOL.


 
Papertiger, definitely take your time and wait it out for the camel and ostrich BTHs. They sound so gorgeous as well. I agree, it should be love at first sight when you're planning a major hand bag purchase, especially if it's an exotic. I also have the same dilema with regards to all of my small purchases adding up to the cost of another LV, Gucci, or Chanel hand bag. But then again, we do need accessories to wear with our lovely bags  Oh, that lizard YSL Boston at 60% off sounds intriguing! I've learned to be extra careful with any hand bag that has either a fabric or leather interior... usually have my keys and anything with a sharp/pointy edge enclosed in a small cosmetic bag for extra protection.


----------



## mzbag

papertiger said:


> Do you have a pic of the tiger?
> 
> The YSL natural patchwork lizard must be past seasons but an absolute classic. I'm not sure of the 'reputation' of the website that I know has a pic of it (if you search 'YSL patchwork lizard bag' it should come up in 'images'.). The only thing that puts me off a little is that the lining is satin and not suede or leather. Can you imagine the wear and tear of silk satin with keys and zips etc.


 
I saw the bag last year in a thrift store and didn't buy it because was not sure if it was authentic along with two Gucci parfums bags. The Gucci bag was off white leather had a tiger clasp closure and the Gucci parfums bags if I can remember were suede navy with red/blue web stripe.  I went back the next day and all the Gucci bags were gone.  However, if I come across the bag with the gold tiger closure will send you the picture.

Absolutely, lining silk satin is so delicate and could snag or pull so easy! I'm on pins and needles when I wear any silk or satin so delicate.  

Thanks again PT


----------



## papertiger

Thanks for your support *Expy *and *mzbag *.  I think your both right. I don't think I mentioned that Gucci messed up with the croc flap I ordered - they didn't even go ahead with the production  So maybe that's why I'm feeling a little bag 'deprived' .

Whatever the decision - I need to see the new BTH first and even then, I shouldn't feel the need to buy anything if I'm not 100% sure. If no bags suit from this season, the gorgeous new stock will be in the stores Jan, including that delicious new leather-wok BTH.

I personally haven't seen a Gucci tiger bag, but they sound interesting.


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> Thanks for your support *Expy *and *mzbag *.  I think your both right. I don't think I mentioned that Gucci messed up with the croc flap I ordered - they didn't even go ahead with the production  So maybe that's why I'm feeling a little bag 'deprived' .
> 
> Whatever the decision - I need to see the new BTH first and even then, I shouldn't feel the need to buy anything if I'm not 100% sure. If no bags suit from this season, the gorgeous new stock will be in the stores Jan, including that delicious new leather-wok BTH.
> 
> I personally haven't seen a Gucci tiger bag, but they sound interesting.


 

Papertiger, I'm so sorry to hear that Gucci messed up your croc flap order. Did they even tell you that it was no longer being produced or did you have to find out about it after you called to inquire about your order? Yes, you have to be 100% sure about your bag purchase. If nothing tickles your fancy this season, I'm sure that something from the next collection/season just might capture your interest


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> Papertiger, I'm so sorry to hear that Gucci messed up your croc flap order. Did they even tell you that it was no longer being produced or did you have to find out about it after you called to inquire about your order? Yes, you have to be 100% sure about your bag purchase. If nothing tickles your fancy this season, I'm sure that something from the next collection/season just might capture your interest



Thanks Expy. My SA called me after he'd called the store's buyer to find out hat was taking so long (the same bag with plain-leather flaps had come in) the buyer called HQ and then the phone calls went back through the chain.

I knew, from the minute he said that he had bad news for me . I've blown lots of money (prob in compansation) on croc SLGs and H scarves now but I'm not sorry as they will also give me pleasure too. I just have too watch the 'small' stuff coz boy does it add up . Esp now I'm hearing about ostrich BTHs  - I'm seriously don't know whether I want to love it - or _not_


----------



## d3star

Hi all, do you know which the joy boston is comparable to LV Speedy 25, 30, or 35?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## papertiger

d3star said:


> Hi all, do you know which the joy boston is comparable to LV Speedy 25, 30, or 35?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!




the med Boston is between a 30 and a 35


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> Thanks Expy. My SA called me after he'd called the store's buyer to find out hat was taking so long (the same bag with plain-leather flaps had come in) the buyer called HQ and then the phone calls went back through the chain.
> 
> I knew, from the minute he said that he had bad news for me . I've blown lots of money (prob in compansation) on croc SLGs and H scarves now but I'm not sorry as they will also give me pleasure too. I just have too watch the 'small' stuff coz boy does it add up . Esp now I'm hearing about ostrich BTHs  - I'm seriously don't know whether I want to love it - or _not_


 
Papertiger, I'm glad that your SA took the initiative to follow up on your croc flap order despite the bad news. One would think that Gucci HQ would have notified the boutiques that all subsequent croc flap orders has been cancelled due to the non-production.... I guess that's too much to expect as a customer 

At least the croc SLGs and H scarves will help cheer you up a bit  Well, if you end up falling in love with an ostrich BTH, then you know that it was meant to be


----------



## Beenie

*papertiger* I just NEED to know, HOW in the WORLD do you have all of this Gucci knowledge???


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 said:


> Papertiger, I'm glad that your SA took the initiative to follow up on your croc flap order despite the bad news. One would think that Gucci HQ would have notified the boutiques that all subsequent croc flap orders has been cancelled due to the non-production.... I guess that's too much to expect as a customer
> 
> At least the croc SLGs and H scarves will help cheer you up a bit  Well, if you end up falling in love with an ostrich BTH, then you know that it was meant to be



Thank you Expy 

I notice that Gucci is teasing people another sort of croc flap bag as well - 

http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/245074FAGSG9643


Why put up a bag that is not available?


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> *papertiger* I just NEED to know, HOW in the WORLD do you have all of this Gucci knowledge???



 Do I? 

Your too kind *Beenie* , I wish I knew more. 

All I know is from the bags my Father bought my Mother and she gave to me. Plus, a few of my own charity shop finds .


----------



## COACH ADDICT

papertiger said:


> Do I?
> 
> Your too kind *Beenie* , I wish I knew more.
> 
> All I know is from the bags my Father bought my Mother and she gave to me. Plus, a few of my own charity shop finds .


 
PT I totally agree with Beenie I Love going to you with Gucci advice you are just wonderful and know so much...


----------



## papertiger

COACH ADDICT said:


> PT I totally agree with Beenie I Love going to you with Gucci advice you are just wonderful and know so much...



:kiss:

OK my friends, I ordered the ostrich BTH . I was told it will take a while (prb Nov) Let us hope the 'light brown' means tan or caramel and not greige


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Congrats!!!! OMG the ostrich BTH...in awe and envious as well...


----------



## sneezz

PT, you got an ostrich BTH?


----------



## aeonat

PT: wow.. congrats.. can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Suzzeee

PT -- I can't wait to see your new ostrich BTH - that is going to be an amazing bag for sure!


----------



## papertiger

*GhstDreamer, sneezz, aeonat, Suzzeee* thanks guys 

I am very excited myself but having not even seen the colour (HQ said to my SA maron glace - which should be glazed chustnut but I take the description with a pinch of salt) I have no idea what to expect. Gucci are so approx with their colours and 'light brown' covers so much, but I am really hoping for a chustnut or tan. I forgot to ask about what coloured hardware but I'm hoping ghw. It's med size BTW. 

I had to go for it, there may never another chance for me to get my hands on an ostrich BTH. Price - not too bad considering but of course, now I'm freaking out about maintenance, in all my modeling pictures you will prob see me wear gloves LOL.


----------



## Expy00

Papertiger, congratulations on your ostrich BTH!! I hope that the color will be to your liking and I can't wait to see to see photos of your new BTH once it arrives. It sounds so gorgeous!


----------



## mzbag

PT: Congrats on the ostrich BTH! 

Please post modeling pics asap the gloves are ok I totally understand! 

I know that is a stunning and outstanding bag! 

Ostrich is so beautiful very very lovely exotic!


----------



## papertiger

*Expy* and *mzbag,* thank you 

I'm going to have to go back on the ol' ban again now 

No H scarves, def no little croc, no sales, NO ANYTHING!!!

Sneezz please keep me on the straight and narrow  

H :banned: GG :banned:CC :banned:


----------



## mzbag

One of my customer's brought his daughter the Gucci 'interlocking' medium boston bag with interlocking G ornament and studs. 

My client sent his daughter to the shop to pick up his custom shirts and she comes in with the fabulous Gucci.

So we begin to chat and I'm just adoring her handbag telling her how fab it looks on her. Of course she lets me take a closer look telling me her dad purchased it for her because she made the Dean's List at college. I'm looking at her bag and notice color transfer from her jeansand lipstick thinking to myself OH NO! I asked her do you know the name of the Gucci she states no so I tell her then I ask do you have any idea how much your dad paid for this bag she states no so I whispered in her ear the price. She was like my mom is going to kill me if she notices the stains. I advised her to contact Gucci customer service and ask if they can clean the handbag.

I wanted to let her know your dad brought you a very lovely Gucci and to take care of it. My client's daughter really appreciated my advice.


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> One of my customer's brought his daughter the Gucci 'interlocking' medium boston bag with interlocking G ornament and studs.
> 
> My client sent his daughter to the shop to pick up his custom shirts and she comes in with the fabulous Gucci.
> 
> So we begin to chat and I'm just adoring her handbag telling her how fab it looks on her. Of course she lets me take a closer look telling me her dad purchased it for her because she made the Dean's List at college. I'm looking at her bag and notice color transfer from her jeansand lipstick thinking to myself OH NO! I asked her do you know the name of the Gucci she states no so I tell her then I ask do you have any idea how much your dad paid for this bag she states no so I whispered in her ear the price. She was like my mom is going to kill me if she notices the stains. I advised her to contact Gucci customer service and ask if they can clean the handbag.
> 
> I wanted to let her know your dad brought you a very lovely Gucci and to take care of it. My client's daughter really appreciated my advice.



Way to go *mzbag*, Gucci ambassador :salute:


----------



## sneezz

PT, I will try my best to keep you on your ban.  You've had a history of being bad (wellso have I lol) so obviously I'm not doing my job well haha.  Now be a good Gucci girl and stay on this so called ban wagon with me!

Mzbag, that's a funny story.  Sounds like you were more excited than your client's daughter lol.


----------



## mzbag

sneezz said:


> PT, I will try my best to keep you on your ban. You've had a history of being bad (wellso have I lol) so obviously I'm not doing my job well haha. Now be a good Gucci girl and stay on this so called ban wagon with me!
> 
> Mzbag, that's a funny story. Sounds like you were more excited than your client's daughter lol.


 
LOL I know and totally forgot about getting her dad's shirts! 

I was too busy adoring her Guccihad to let his princess know take care of that boston!

PT: I would stay banned for a long time if I was getting a Gucci ostrich BTH what a bagI luv Gucci ostrich bags!


----------



## papertiger

*sneezz*  By all means rule me with an iron fist I need discipline 

*mzbag * I'm glad you don't think I'm crazy, in a way I rrrrealllllly think I am. This is prob the only model of Gucci handbag (BTH) I would consider spending so much money on. If I'm less than crazy- in-love with the bag when it arrives I will say NO and walk away


----------



## mzbag

PT: I will be stunned if you do not fall in love with your Gucci ostrich BTH.  

I can only imagine what it looks likehowever you can always gift it to me will have a lovely home downtown Chicago. I think it will be love at first sight there is always Ms Cathrine if you change your mind


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: I will be stunned if you do not fall in love with your Gucci ostrich BTH.
> 
> I can only imagine what it looks likehowever you can always gift it to me will have a lovely home downtown Chicago. I think it will be love at first sight there is always Ms Cathrine if you change your mind




I'm happy to say I have been to your lovely home-town (no idea if I was up or downtown though :wondering). Is Gucci popular there? There is a lot of LV and Chanel (and Chanel-inspired) bags in London. Lots of Birkins/Firkins too - I just see a few Gucci/Fucci here.

I need to make some extra money now - just to ease my conscience


----------



## mzbag

PT: Yes Gucci is very popular here along with LV, Chanel,Burberry and Coach.

I see more authentic handbags then fakes recently.

A lot of the women don't know the names of their Gucci bags or LV bags.

They tell me they are gifts one woman told me her DH buys her a new LV every 3 months and she needs to start going to the LV store herself more often.

Your conscience will be fine just think of that lovely bag so excited for you. 

I almost bought a Gucci ostrich duffle bag about 20 years ago will never forget from the Gucci Shop in Short Hills Mall New Jersey.  I choose a boston can kick myself for not getting that duffle it was lovely and have not seen another one since.


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: Yes Gucci is very popular here along with LV, Chanel,Burberry and Coach.
> 
> I see more authentic handbags then fakes recently.
> 
> A lot of the women don't know the names of their Gucci bags or LV bags.
> 
> *They tell me they are gifts one woman told me her DH buys her a new LV every 3 months and she needs to start going to the LV store herself more often*.
> 
> Your conscience will be fine just think of that lovely bag so excited for you.
> 
> I almost bought a Gucci ostrich duffle bag about 20 years ago will never forget from the Gucci Shop in Short Hills Mall New Jersey.  I choose a boston can kick myself for not getting that duffle it was lovely and have not seen another one since.



OMGoodness, that woman is so lucky, although I would be wondering what my BF had been up to if he did the same 

You're right *mzbag* , ostrich seems rarer than croc and unlike croc it's fine in the rain - the only problem is any grease. With the BTH I won't even have worry about the handles darkening.


----------



## sneezz

papertiger said:


> *sneezz*  By all means rule me with an iron fist I need discipline
> 
> *mzbag *I'm glad you don't think I'm crazy, in a way I rrrrealllllly think I am. This is prob the only model of Gucci handbag (BTH) I would consider spending so much money on. If I'm less than crazy- in-love with the bag when it arrives I will say NO and walk away


 
PT, I am going to be real strict!  Don't think you can pull the wool over my eyes! LOL.


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> PT, I am going to be real strict!  Don't think you can pull the wool over my eyes! LOL.




 ha ha, good you are keeping an eye on me *sneezz*, that darn ostrich bag is _why _I have to be on a ban again :girlwhack:


----------



## Beenie

*papertiger* I want you to know that I saw an ad recently that had an ostrich BTH and i thought of you! It was GORGEY! I truly hope you get it so I can drool over yours.


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> *papertiger* I want you to know that I saw an ad recently that had an ostrich BTH and i thought of you! It was GORGEY! I truly hope you get it so I can drool over yours.



 Where did you see it Beenie? I haven't seen any new ones except the Prussian blue that* Lanit* spotted on ebay (darkish teal). Please, please describe the colour in great detail  Describe everything


----------



## Beenie

papertiger said:


> Where did you see it Beenie? I haven't seen any new ones except the Prussian blue that* Lanit* spotted on ebay (darkish teal). Please, please describe the colour in great detail  Describe everything


 
I am pretty sure it was in "natural" like a beige-y color.  Very great and neutral, for everything!  I thought about all your fashion and it would be amazing for you! Gosh, I'll have to remember what I saw it in, but it was a magazine.


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> I am pretty sure it was in "natural" like a beige-y color.  Very great and neutral, for everything!  I thought about all your fashion and it would be amazing for you! Gosh, I'll have to remember what I saw it in, but it was a magazine.



These are all called light-brown by Gucci . 

Was the pic you saw oatmeal beige (like this http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/251809CEM1T2814#) or was it a bit more tan and this sort of colour http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/224964A2O0G2703 (sorry to be so pedantic) 

I think there was a tan ostrich last year but I never saw it (I'm wondering whether I should have got that one as it's gone up again (of course)) maybe it was that one that you saw. I wish I had seen it


----------



## Beenie

^^ it was closer to the first one. Honestly, it is kind of driving me crazy where I saw it, but I have a sneaking suspicion it was in last fall's (2009) Marie Claire since I was reading some old ones on a plane ride I just took and left it for the stewardess'.


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> ^^ it was closer to the first one. Honestly, it is kind of driving me crazy where I saw it, but I have a sneaking suspicion it was in last fall's (2009) Marie Claire since I was reading some old ones on a plane ride I just took and left it for the stewardess'.



Thanks *Beenie* and thank you so much for the tip  - I think it might have been the tan ostrich one from last year (I wouldn't mind looking at that one either ). I wonder if I could find a back copy.


----------



## LadyIllusion

Hey, does anyone know 'castira' and does she/he authenticate Gucci bags? Ta x


----------



## krazy4bags

hello everyone!!!! how's everyone been? it's been a bit quiet around here...what's everyone been up to??


----------



## sneezz

Ladyillusion, yes Castira authenticates Gucci but for a small fee.

Hi Krazy, nothing much..typing with my left hand on my iPhone since falling down the stairs and fracturing my right hand on Thursday. ush:
Nursing my LO is proving to be difficult as he weighs over 20 lbs and only wants breast milk when I'm around.  I can't even pick him up. 

How are you doing?


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Ladyillusion, yes Castira authenticates Gucci but for a small fee.
> 
> Hi Krazy, nothing much..typing with my left hand on my iPhone since falling down the stairs and fracturing my right hand on Thursday. ush:
> Nursing my LO is proving to be difficult as he weighs over 20 lbs and only wants breast milk when I'm around. I can't even pick him up.
> 
> How are you doing?


 
Sneezz: Oh no.. hope your hand will recover soon!!!  It is hard to nursing when your hand hurts!!


----------



## papertiger

*krazy4bags *Just been a bit busy with work - but I have been popping in and out 

*sneezz* I'm so sorry to hear about your hand  it must be very difficult for you, is there any one to help you? Falling downstairs sounds absolutely awful, ouch ouch ouch. I wish you the speediest of recoveries.

*Everyone* who I promised pictures of my new croc wallet, I'm very sorry for making you wait :shame: but at last I have got myself together enough to take and post pics on 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/cant-wait-any-longer-have-go-now-reveal-626047-6.html#post16852951. Thank you for your patience . 


I will post pics of my 'new' H scarves on the ssshhhh... thread too, soon as I'm picking up the last one of 3 on Fri (it was actually no 1 but then I found a stain etc) .


----------



## zoomzoom123

hi all, i don't usually post in here, but i was wondering- does gucci make stuff specifically for their outlets? (such as coach and BR does) i'm asking because I stopped by the outlet this past weekend, and saw this guccissima wallet, but i can't find anything about it online. Suzzeee had posted about this wallet last month in the nonchat thread to inform ppl of the new merchandise, so i'll just link to her pics Thanks for your help!
(Sorry in advance if the subject had previously been discussed)


----------



## ang2383

popping in to say hi to everyone!  i haven't been around for a while because school started and it's tough working in the day time and going to class in the evening.  i'm pooped by the time i get home so no tpf for me unfortunately.  

hehe i did make my FIRST used bag purchase this wk!  i'm so excited!  one of the sister's in my sorority is selling a few of her designer bags (MJ, LV, Chanel, Chloe, Gucci etc).  after drooling at the pictures, i caved in and bought a small chanel pink WOC from her!  it's pochette size.  i've been good with my shopping ban =P  the nov/dec sales are right around the corner!  

i hope everyone is doing well!  aeonat, smalls, smvida, sneezz, papertiger, beenie, flip, krazy4bags, expy00 and everyone else!


----------



## papertiger

ang2383 said:


> popping in to say hi to everyone!  i haven't been around for a while because school started and it's tough working in the day time and going to class in the evening.  i'm pooped by the time i get home so no tpf for me unfortunately.
> 
> hehe i did make my FIRST used bag purchase this wk!  i'm so excited!  one of the sister's in my sorority is selling a few of her designer bags (MJ, LV, Chanel, Chloe, Gucci etc). * after drooling at the pictures, i caved in and bought a small chanel pink WOC from her! * it's pochette size.  i've been good with my shopping ban =P  the nov/dec sales are right around the corner!
> 
> i hope everyone is doing well!  aeonat, smalls, smvida, sneezz, papertiger, beenie, flip, krazy4bags, expy00 and everyone else!



Congratulations *ang*,  I love WOCs, you can wear one all the time.

I think we need a pic even if it's not Gucci


----------



## Expy00

sneezz said:


> ..typing with my left hand on my iPhone since falling down the stairs and fracturing my right hand on Thursday. ush:
> Nursing my LO is proving to be difficult as he weighs over 20 lbs and only wants breast milk when I'm around. I can't even pick him up.


 

Sneezz, I'm so sorry to hear that you fractured your right hand. Hopefully, you're feeling better this week and are able to receive some help in caring for your little ones while you recover.


----------



## Expy00

krazy4bags said:


> hello everyone!!!! how's everyone been? it's been a bit quiet around here...what's everyone been up to??


 
Krazy, it's good to hear from you! I hope that you're doing well. I've been busy with work these past few weeks.




ang2383 said:


> popping in to say hi to everyone! i haven't been around for a while because school started and it's tough working in the day time and going to class in the evening. i'm pooped by the time i get home so no tpf for me unfortunately.
> 
> hehe i did make my FIRST used bag purchase this wk! i'm so excited! one of the sister's in my sorority is selling a few of her designer bags (MJ, LV, Chanel, Chloe, Gucci etc). after drooling at the pictures, i caved in and bought a small chanel pink WOC from her! it's pochette size. i've been good with my shopping ban =P the nov/dec sales are right around the corner!
> 
> i hope everyone is doing well! aeonat, smalls, smvida, sneezz, papertiger, beenie, flip, krazy4bags, expy00 and everyone else!


 
It's great to have you back, Ang2383. Wow, you've got quite the hectic schedule these days. I wish you all the best with your classes/school. Congratulations on the pink WOC purchase! You'll definitely get a lot of use out of the WOC. 

Yes, the next Gucci sale is a month away and I'll probably have to skip the sale or only be able to get one small item as I'm saving up for (possibly) another Chanel item in addition to needing funds for my family vacation in late December. We're going to Hawaii (Oahu and big island) and I found out that there's an LV boutique near Kona, big island, and two Gucci and one LV boutique in Oahu


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> *Everyone* who I promised pictures of my new croc wallet, I'm very sorry for making you wait :shame: but at last I have got myself together enough to take and post pics on
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/cant-wait-any-longer-have-go-now-reveal-626047-6.html#post16852951. Thank you for your patience .
> 
> 
> I will post pics of my 'new' H scarves on the ssshhhh... thread too, soon as I'm picking up the last one of 3 on Fri (it was actually no 1 but then I found a stain etc) .


 
Papertiger, congratulations on your new goodies, once more! The croc wallet is so gorgeous and that black/gold H scarf is fabulous!! Hopefully, everything will be fine with your third H scarf...keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## papertiger

^ Thank you *Expy*, sorry for the wait between buy and pics. 

Hawaii is somewhere I have never been and would absolutely luv to go  

Is it only a month away until the sales?   Just my luck that the bag I am waiting for will come in just before the sale starts ush:.


----------



## sneezz

Thsnks PT, Expy00, and aeonat!  Had surgery yesterday to fix my hand but am in intermittent pain right now.  Nothing a little pain medication won't fix..unfortunately couldn't nurse my son last night cuz I had anesthesia.  I can't drive for 6 weeks!!! AHHHH!  Thank goodness for the nanny and my MIL!

Welcome back ang2383!  What a busy girl you are!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Speedy recovery to you sneezz and rest up as much as you possibly can! Good to hear you have some people you can depend on while your hand heals.


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Thsnks PT, Expy00, and aeonat!  Had surgery yesterday to fix my hand but am in intermittent pain right now.  Nothing a little pain medication won't fix..unfortunately couldn't nurse my son last night cuz I had anesthesia.  I can't drive for 6 weeks!!! AHHHH!  Thank goodness for the nanny and my MIL!
> 
> Welcome back ang2383!  What a busy girl you are!



Sneezz: hope you have speedy recovery!  Rest more!! Good that you have your MIL and nanny to help! So take this chance to rest up! The bright side. 6 weeks will pass quickly ! So hang on!!! You will be ready for gucci sale !!


----------



## ang2383

sneezz said:


> Hi Krazy, nothing much..typing with my left hand on my iPhone since falling down the stairs and fracturing my right hand on Thursday. ush:
> Nursing my LO is proving to be difficult as he weighs over 20 lbs and only wants breast milk when I'm around.  I can't even pick him up.



oh no!  i hope your hand gets better!  



papertiger said:


> Congratulations *ang*,  I love WOCs, you can wear one all the time.
> 
> I think we need a pic even if it's not Gucci



i'll post a pic once i get it!  i imagine sometime next wk since i just mailed my friend the check.  i can't wait!  haha my first pink chanel.  should be interesting.  



Expy00 said:


> It's great to have you back, Ang2383. Wow, you've got quite the hectic schedule these days. I wish you all the best with your classes/school. Congratulations on the pink WOC purchase! You'll definitely get a lot of use out of the WOC.
> 
> Yes, the next Gucci sale is a month away and I'll probably have to skip the sale or only be able to get one small item as I'm saving up for (possibly) another Chanel item in addition to needing funds for my family vacation in late December. We're going to Hawaii (Oahu and big island) and I found out that there's an LV boutique near Kona, big island, and two Gucci and one LV boutique in Oahu



thanks expy!  omg hawaii!  it seems like everyone is going to hawaii!  i want to go too now.  are you planning to bring home a souvenir?  =P


----------



## ang2383

does everyone think $200 is too expensive to pay for this gucci blanket/throw?  

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/gucci+luxury+throw+blanket+-+black?prodId=dsw12prod2370003&productRef=SEARCH

i really want it.  maybe if it was $100 i'd get it.  which color does everyone like? and why?


----------



## papertiger

ang2383 said:


> does everyone think $200 is too expensive to pay for this gucci blanket/throw?
> 
> http://www.dsw.com/shoe/gucci+luxury+throw+blanket+-+black?prodId=dsw12prod2370003&productRef=SEARCH
> 
> i really want it.  maybe if it was $100 i'd get it.  which color does everyone like? and why?




No, that sounds quite reasonable if you really like it and need a throw *and *considering the original price tag.


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Thsnks PT, Expy00, and aeonat!  Had surgery yesterday to fix my hand but am in intermittent pain right now.  Nothing a little pain medication won't fix..unfortunately couldn't nurse my son last night cuz I had anesthesia.  I can't drive for 6 weeks!!! AHHHH!  Thank goodness for the nanny and my MIL!
> 
> Welcome back ang2383!  What a busy girl you are!


----------



## Expy00

Papertiger: It was worth waiting for to see the reveal/photos of your croc wallet. It's such a gorgeous wallet!! You should definitely visit Hawaii when you get the opportunity to do so. It's usually best to see at least 2 - 3 of the islands in one trip if you can, especially since you'll be travelling quite a ways to get there from the U.K.


Sneezz: Here's hoping that you're feeling a bit better after your surgery. Thank goodness that your MIL and nanny are there to help you out. Just make sure that you're getting plenty of rest and sleep as both GhstDreamer and Aeonat have suggested. 


Ang2383: It's been many years since I last visited Hawaii so I'm really looking forward to my upcoming vacation. Yes, the plan is to bring home a small LV and Gucci souvenir with me. Perhaps I'll get lucky and will be able to score a pair of Gucci shoes from the second mark down event. I'm most anxious to see what LV items are carried in Hawaii as the boutiques are considered part of the Asian Market and carry items that aren't sold/available in the US mainland, especially the LE items. Regarding the Gucci throw/blanket, I agree with what Papertiger stated.


----------



## sneezz

Thanks Expy00!  I am trying to get more sleep in.  My MIL is going to take me for my 1 week follow up appt with the surgeon next week since it's hazardous for me to drive.
Idk what I'd do without the nanny!

Hawaii sounds exciting..I would definitely love to go one day, especially since I heard the bags are slightly cheaper there. I do hope you bring back a nifty souvenir like flip did!


----------



## Expy00

^^ Sneezz, I hope that everything checks out OK during your follow-up appointment. When I was in Jr. High, I slipped while running during P.E. class and attempted to break my fall with my left arm... ended up with a hair line fracture on my wrist. Luckily, no surgery was required but it hurt like heck and it certainly wasn't much fun having my arm in a sling and immobile for the next month or so. I can only imagine how difficult it must be for you with two small children to take care of, let alone figuring out how to get around to run errands. 

I think that Hawaii would make a great destination for your family vacation, once your children are a bit older. There's so many things to see, do, and enjoy in Hawaii with the children  The sales tax in Hawaii is around 4% or so, definitely much less than that of my local sales tax which is 9.25%. Unfortunately, I will have to be good and limit myself to only a small LV and Gucci souvenir from my Hawaiian vacation as I've promised my mother a pair of the Gucci 1973 flat thong sandals as her combination birthday/Xmas gift while we're in Hawaii. She fell in love with the sandals when she tried them on at the Gucci boutique in San Francisco last month... she wants them in the dark brown/chocolate color though. Maybe I'll luck out and the sandals will be included as part of the upcoming Gucci sale...hehehe.


----------



## aeonat

*Ang2383:* I was also checking on the Gucci throw.. it was originally 299 and then now down to 199.. hahha I am tempted.. but then I don't know if I will use it often.. and I also heard from another tpfers mentioned in one of the thread said that it wasn't as soft as she would like.. so maybe you need to actually touch it and see if it is up to your requirement.

*sneezz*: Wish you have a speedy recovery and have a follow up appointment with your surgeon. 

*Exyp00*: We went to Hawaii for our honeymoon.. and I would love to go back someday.. but now.. I will have to wait for few more years till heheh..


----------



## sneezz

Ang2383, I think the throw is a good buy if you need one as the others have said.  I do remember the price at $299 as aeonat mentioned so the price did definitely drop substantially.  I saw it IRL and it was quite rough IMO.


----------



## papertiger

*sneezz* sleep and rest is very important - the body heals itself when asleep. I hope it's a very speedy recovery.

*Expy* Thank you about the wallet  If I had to go to Australia or NZ for work again, like I did a couple of years ago, I would pay extra to stop over in Hawaii for a little while it looks like paradise on earth (er- which it actually ). Sometimes I go to the States too - so I could go from there . You have cool sounding MIL - my MIL2B wears bierkenstocks (no offence anyone who does however )


:?:
BTW everyone I just happened to be passing Gucci (that's _such_ a lie I _never pass_ ha ha). And...and...I found my (_the_) bag  - NOT ostrich (and not croc just in case you think I went insane) but another large BTH. You will all have to guess what colour it is . Getting my initials on it _before_ taking it home this time. Maybe you will think it's boring after I promised exotic - but seriously, it called to me. 

For your ref:

I also saw the look-books for *Cruise* - Colours were Military green, Salmon pink, 'Chalk' (palest-grey) tan, and sand. Some great new colours for New Jackies in smooshy leather.  There was a salmon coloured BTH with lighter-colour bamboo (it even comes in a large ostrich - and that's way too much salmon for me). They are also doing the small 1973 chain bag in black satin with a diamanté GG - OMG that will be beautiful


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I'm guessing it's the bordeaux python BTH - mostly because that's a bag I would be inspired to get!

sneezz: Good luck with your appointment and speedy recovery as well!


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> *Exyp00*: We went to Hawaii for our honeymoon.. and I would love to go back someday.. but now.. I will have to wait for few more years till heheh..


 
Aeonat, that's great that you got to spend your honeymoon in Hawaii. Not to worry as before you know it, the children will be old enough so that you can take them to Hawaii for a family vacation. 




papertiger said:


> *Expy* Thank you about the wallet  If I had to go to Australia or NZ for work again, like I did a couple of years ago, I would pay extra to stop over in Hawaii for a little while it looks like paradise on earth (er- which it actually ). Sometimes I go to the States too - so I could go from there . You have cool sounding MIL - my MIL2B wears bierkenstocks (no offence anyone who does however )
> 
> 
> :?:
> BTW everyone I just happened to be passing Gucci (that's _such_ a lie I _never pass_ ha ha). And...and...I found my (_the_) bag  - NOT ostrich (and not croc just in case you think I went insane) but another large BTH. You will all have to guess what colour it is . Getting my initials on it _before_ taking it home this time. Maybe you will think it's boring after I promised exotic - but seriously, it called to me.
> 
> For your ref:
> 
> I also saw the look-books for *Cruise* - Colours were Military green, Salmon pink, 'Chalk' (palest-grey) tan, and sand. Some great new colours for New Jackies in smooshy leather. There was a salmon coloured BTH with lighter-colour bamboo (it even comes in a large ostrich - and that's way too much salmon for me). They are also doing the small 1973 chain bag in black satin with a diamanté GG - OMG that will be beautiful


 

Papertiger, you're so lucky to have been able to travel to Australia and New Zealand! I've yet to travel to the Asia-Pacific region but hope to do so in the very near future. Yes, if you ever find yourself back in the region, definitely include a stop in Hawaii. 

I also echo GhstDreamer's guess that it's the bordeaux python BTH that you're interested in. It's such a gorgeous bag from the Gucci web site and Fall/Winter Look Book photos. I'm intrigued by the military green color you mentioned. I so regret not getting the LV manoflage (sp?) speedy in the military green/beige color comb when it was released a few years ago.


----------



## ang2383

aeonat said:


> *Ang2383:* I was also checking on the Gucci throw.. it was originally 299 and then now down to 199.. hahha I am tempted.. but then I don't know if I will use it often.. and I also heard from another tpfers mentioned in one of the thread said that it wasn't as soft as she would like.. so maybe you need to actually touch it and see if it is up to your requirement..





sneezz said:


> Ang2383, I think the throw is a good buy if you need one as the others have said.  I do remember the price at $299 as aeonat mentioned so the price did definitely drop substantially.  I saw it IRL and it was quite rough IMO.



i think it might have even been as high as 399!  i think i'll wait it out and see if it goes down to 100.  if it's 100, i'll get it.  i felt it at dsw and it's really rough =(  i wish it was soft.  i do want it so badly though.  haha and i don't think many ppl are buying it.  dsw should just lower the price so the three of us can buy it!  are you listening dsw??? hehe


----------



## sneezz

Thanks Expy00, GD, PT, and aeonat for the well wishes! 

PT, what's this I'm reading???? What happened to the ban?  Bad girl!!   As punishment you must send that new Gucci to me so I can test her out to see if she truly was ban-breaking worthy!

Ang2383, yeah $99 is more like it!


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Thanks Expy00, GD, PT, and aeonat for the well wishes!
> 
> PT, what's this I'm reading???? What happened to the ban? Bad girl!!  As punishment you must send that new Gucci to me so I can test her out to see if she truly was ban-breaking worthy!
> 
> Ang2383, yeah $99 is more like it!


 
*PT;* hahah.. yep.. I thought you are on ban too!!  I guess the bag must be really  really special that make you break your ban!!

*Ang2383:* Yep.. Maybe when it is $99


----------



## papertiger

Oh dear, you are all going to be so sorely disappointed with me (you make me also think I should have gone for the Bordeaux Python instead  but the Bordx Python BTH still has a cotton lining and I really really really wanted suede or leather lined this time). Plus, after 2 major bags that I can only take out when consulting the weather report,  I thought I should buy something that could be carried in light rain and not be babied so much. You will have to wait and see - or I will have to an up-grade to please you all .

*sneezz* Ban-shman :tispy:. I was on the ban so I could buy the ostrich £3,590 ush: but I think I will stick to the larger size (and birdie only comes in med size until cruise) anyway I think this bag (much cheaper) is more me at the end of the day .

*Expy* Aus and NZ were great (esp since I have a few friends there) but the journeys kill me - how lovely it would be to stop over in Singapore, Hong Kong or Hawaii for a short break from the trip.


----------



## sneezz

Haha ok PT. You are off the hook then. So I'm still a little confused.  No more ban then? Since you're no longer saving for the ostrich BTH?


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Haha ok PT. You are off the hook then. So I'm still a little confused.  No more ban then? Since you're no longer saving for the ostrich BTH?




Well, shall I just say, I can be a _little_ more relaxed (the odd scarf/belt etc) but I think no more major stuff for a while. I'm satisfied and very happy with my choices - what more can a girl need? > until sale time anyway


----------



## sneezz

Good answer PT!


----------



## aeonat

Today I went to the mall with my DH... and we went into Gucci and I got something hahahahah!!!! I feel kinda guilty for getting it but I think I am going to love it . And it definitely not going to hurt when it is 20% off. Will reveal later!


----------



## sneezz

aeonat said:


> Today I went to the mall with my DH... and we went into Gucci and I got something hahahahah!!!! I feel kinda guilty for getting it but I think I am going to love it . And it definitely not going to hurt when it is 20% off. Will reveal later!


 

Ooooh can't wait to see it!!


----------



## smalls

aeonat said:


> Today I went to the mall with my DH... and we went into Gucci and I got something hahahahah!!!! I feel kinda guilty for getting it but I think I am going to love it . And it definitely not going to hurt when it is 20% off. Will reveal later!


 
oooohhh.... what is it?!!!  

Hey all- I haven't posted here in a while.  How is everyone?  I have some old and new reveals that I need to eventually post.


----------



## aeonat

smalls said:


> oooohhh.... what is it?!!!
> 
> Hey all- I haven't posted here in a while. How is everyone? I have some old and new reveals that I need to eventually post.


 
smalls:  I can't wait to see your old and new reveal!!  Miss u!

I am loading pics right now !


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> Oh dear, you are all going to be so sorely disappointed with me (you make me also think I should have gone for the Bordeaux Python instead  but the Bordx Python BTH still has a cotton lining and I really really really wanted suede or leather lined this time). Plus, after 2 major bags that I can only take out when consulting the weather report, I thought I should buy something that could be carried in light rain and not be babied so much. You will have to wait and see - or I will have to an up-grade to please you all .
> 
> 
> *Expy* Aus and NZ were great (esp since I have a few friends there) but the journeys kill me - how lovely it would be to stop over in Singapore, Hong Kong or Hawaii for a short break from the trip.


 

I can't wait to for a reveal/photos of your new Gucci bag, Papertiger, congratulations!! It's best to never settle on a bag unless you completely love it, especially if you have special requirements that the bag must have or meet. 

Yes, travel to the APAC region must be quite the adventure for you due to the length of time to get there. From CA, flying to Japan is 18 hours at best and a few more hours to get to Singapore. I'd love to visit Singapore and Hong Kong as well, along with Shanghai and Vietnam/Thailand


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> Today I went to the mall with my DH... and we went into Gucci and I got something hahahahah!!!! I feel kinda guilty for getting it but I think I am going to love it . And it definitely not going to hurt when it is 20% off. Will reveal later!


 


aeonat said:


> ... I am loading pics right now !


 
Aeonat, congratulations on your new Gucci item! I can't wait to see your reveal/photos  I might be stopping by my local Gucci boutique tomorrow with my mom. If so, it's going to be so hard for me to resist not getting the (red/green web strap) medium messenger bag for my upcoming vacation.


----------



## papertiger

*Expy*, thank you - wise words indeed

*aeonat* can't wait to see - I'm sire whatever you bought is wonderful 

*smalls* hello to you :kiss:, congratulations to you as well, it's a GGood week


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: so it's not the bordeaux python BTH...hmmm....I wonder which one??? Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## sneezz

Hi smalls!  How ya been?

I wonder if someone here scored the vintage web boston from bluefly for $*796*!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Ooh...awesome price - if only I had the cash for a new bag...

smalls: Hi back! Post some pics of your old and new reveals soon!

I just started customizing my blythe and sandmatted her (took about 3 hours!) - the surface looks good and I applied some light green eyeshadow and very pale blush on her. I ordered some new eye chips too and created sleepy eyes. Next I need to get some paint and paint the lips. However I ran into a problem - I think I might have broke the eye mechanism trying to pull the eyes out which sucks.


----------



## papertiger

^ I hope you haven't done any permanent damage GD but I can't wait to see the results of the 'makeover' 

CRUISE IS UP ON THE WEBSITE 

http://www.gucci.com/us/category/f/handbags#look65128lookA113

and of course there's a silver python BTH to make sure I never pay off all my debts


----------



## GhstDreamer

^For sure I'm planning to post the results - hopefully good. I just purchased a bunch of paint.

I just checked the site and posted my thoughts about the BTH in the BTH thread (all positive of course)! I just noticed the denim bags on the site as well - it is part of the cruise collection or did I just missed it all those times I visit the site???


----------



## Expy00

^^ The large denim Sukey is nice. I don't know if the denim bags are part of the Cruise collection or not, GhstDreamer. I'm hoping that they're not so that there's a chance that they might be included in the upcoming Gucci sale. My mom keeps hinting about my unused LV denim Baggy PM and I'd like to be able to distract her with the large denim Sukey, if it goes on sale


----------



## GhstDreamer

^The denim bags are quite nice especially for casual days or even for traveling. It would make a wonderful present for your mom! 

I'm trying to think of what bags they'll have on sale - I remember the May/June one, they still had quite a bit left over from like two years prior. Yet I shouldn't be buying any bags anyways so if they actually have something I like, I would be in huge trouble!!!


----------



## Expy00

^^ Yes, the denim bags seem quite nice. My mom will have to try on the large denim Sukey to see how she likes the look and fit. She also likes the dark brown 1973 flat thong sandals so she's going to have to choose between the two for her combo birthday/Xmas present as I'm also paying for part of her vacation expenses. Here's hoping that the denim bags do go on sale!

I don't think that many of the recent hand bag styles will go sale as it appears that Gucci has been scaling back this year and putting older stock/bags on sale. With regards to the shoes, I have no idea what would eventually go on sale but I'm definitely going to try to hold out until second mark down for any add'l shoe purchases this time around.


----------



## sneezz

This is cute..someone should get it lol.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-green-suede-pochette-bag.aspx


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> ^For sure I'm planning to post the results - hopefully good. I just purchased a bunch of paint.
> 
> I just checked the site and posted my thoughts about the BTH in the BTH thread (all positive of course)! I just noticed the denim bags on the site as well - it is part of the cruise collection or did I just missed it all those times I visit the site???


 
*ghstdreamer:* it is also the first time I see the denim sukey.. it seems to be hiding in the other selection tab.. if you didn't mentioned it.. I won't even see it available!! It is a cute bag.. I love all denim bag hahah..


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> This is cute..someone should get it lol.
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-green-suede-pochette-bag.aspx


 
this is really cute!!


----------



## sneezz

Hi aeonat!

This is in my shopping cart right now: to buy or not to buy?  I don't wear SS much cuz of the maintenance.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/david-yurman-pave-diamond-silver-cable-heart-small-pendant-necklace.aspx


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Hi aeonat!
> 
> This is in my shopping cart right now: to buy or not to buy? I don't wear SS much cuz of the maintenance.
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/david-yurman-pave-diamond-silver-cable-heart-small-pendant-necklace.aspx


 
I love "heart shaped" accessories!!  So I would say go for it.. but make sure you really like it and will wear it thou.. don't just get it because of the saving.. besides, the Gucci sale / NOV sale is coming soon.. do you want to wait till then to get something that you like more?


----------



## sneezz

I will wear it.  I love jewelry! 

I am so done with bags for now..I have too many as it is!


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> I will wear it. I love jewelry!
> 
> I am so done with bags for now..I have too many as it is!


 
okay.. then are you checking out right now   ahahah I think you just bought it right.. since it is sold out now !


----------



## sneezz

Haha ^yup. :shame:


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Haha ^yup. :shame:




Congratulations *sneezz*


----------



## GhstDreamer

Congrats sneezz! Love the heart necklace!


----------



## Expy00

sneezz said:


> Haha ^yup. :shame:


 
Congratulations on your DY heart necklace, Sneezz! It's a lovely necklace... enjoy.


----------



## sneezz

Thanks PT,GD, and Expy00!  I feel guilty for buying it now.


----------



## mzbag

sneez: Congrats don't feel gulity every woman or man needs a fab Gucci! 

My mom would always say be good to yourself buy your lovely items Gucci 
or whatever you enjoy!

I believe we should be good to ourself and buy lovely items we enjoy!

BTW: I have been off TPF a few days! I come back all these fabulous reveals!

I wish I could feel guilty buying and receiving gifts buy honestly I don't at all!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks mzbag!  I am not buying anymore Gucci but the necklace and earrings I bought recently certainly do add up!  How've you been?  Missed ya around these parts!


----------



## mzbag

sneez: I'm good thanks how are you? 

I've missed the Gucci forum too!

I'm back I get the want urge for more Bostons when visiting the Gucci thread trying to be good it's bad! LOL

I've been bad too bought some things. I really need to buy a digital camera to take better pics. I like your earrings however was looking for your necklace where did you post the pics?

I feel like it's a race against time to get 2 more Bostons before 2011 and boy do I want Bostons!


----------



## sneezz

mzbag said:


> sneez: I'm good thanks how are you?
> 
> I've missed the Gucci forum too!
> 
> I'm back I get the want urge for more Bostons when visiting the Gucci thread trying to be good it's bad! LOL
> 
> I've been bad too bought some things. I really need to buy a digital camera to take better pics. I like your earrings however was looking for your necklace where did you post the pics?
> 
> I feel like it's a race against time to get 2 more Bostons before 2011 and boy do I want Bostons!


 
Glad to see you're doing good!  I've been better...broke my right hand 2 weeks ago.  Getting to healing now.  

What?  2 bostons by the end of this year?  That's quite a feat!  I'll be around for any enabling if needed. 

I posted the link to the necklace I got a few posts back in my conversation with aeonat last night.


----------



## mzbag

sneezz: Sorry to hear you broke your right hand wishing you a speedy recovery. Wow that sounds very painful please get well soon.

My daughter broke her right arm last year dancing to tickle me Elmo doll hit her arm on the solid wood bed post she was screaming she's ok now. 

However, her  therapy was on going!

Please feel better soon you can still wear your fabulous necklace and earrings! Get well soon.


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> sneez: I'm good thanks how are you?
> 
> I've missed the Gucci forum too!
> 
> I'm back I get the want urge for more Bostons when visiting the Gucci thread trying to be good it's bad! LOL
> 
> I've been bad too bought some things. I really need to buy a digital camera to take better pics. I like your earrings however was looking for your necklace where did you post the pics?
> 
> I feel like it's a race against time to get 2 more Bostons before 2011 and boy do I want Bostons!



Have you seen the tan and the white leather for Cruise? 

Very sorry to hear about your DD, I do hope she is totally recovered now and it didn't put her off dancing.


----------



## mzbag

papertiger said:


> Have you seen the tan and the white leather for Cruise?
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your DD, I do hope she is totally recovered now and it didn't put her off dancing.


 
PT: No please post a picture for me have not seen the tan/white leather for
Cruise or is it on Gucci.com ? Oh my you know what happened last time you posted a pic for me I gotta see it PT!

Yes, my daughter is ok she is always singing, dancing and playing her guitars she is fully recovered back in action.

BTW: my DH has put me to the challenge told me he will match the amount I save for my purseshe's now waiting for me to come with my cash LOL! low and behold I've been buying other items with that fund have to stop!


----------



## mzbag

PT: I just looked TDF the Bostonssee two Bostons that have me smitten!

Which one will it be for me or two ? Thanks PT for the info!


----------



## sneezz

mzbag said:


> sneezz: Sorry to hear you broke your right hand wishing you a speedy recovery. Wow that sounds very painful please get well soon.
> 
> My daughter broke her right arm last year dancing to tickle me Elmo doll hit her arm on the solid wood bed post she was screaming she's ok now.
> 
> However, her  therapy was on going!
> 
> Please feel better soon you can still wear your fabulous necklace and earrings! Get well soon.



Thanks!  I guess I've been trying subconsciously to make myself heal faster by buying nice things for myself.  They certainly improve my spirit! 
That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!  Lol.

That must've been nerve racking...I am always scared of things like that happening to my kids.  I'm glad she's ok now and back to her normal self.

I hope you can win in that challenge with your DH!  There's still enough time.  Just gotta curb your spending on other things and focus on the prize (if only it were that easy eh?)!


----------



## Suzzeee

sneezz said:


> I will wear it.  I love jewelry!
> 
> I am so done with bags for now..I have too many as it is!



Girl... I am so right there with you..  I am not using so many bags I have and I've been too lazy to do anything about it so they just sit and sit.   

I love that heart necklace - gorgy!!    Sorry about your hand - here's to a speedy recovery!!


----------



## sneezz

Suzzeee said:


> Girl... I am so right there with you..  I am not using so many bags I have and I've been too lazy to do anything about it so they just sit and sit.
> 
> I love that heart necklace - gorgy!!    Sorry about your hand - here's to a speedy recovery!!



Thanks Suzzeee!  Just as I was saying I don't need anything else I go and get this!  The best part? It was $325.xx!  PT, sorry I was bad again. :shame:

http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Gucci-navy-GG-coated-canvas-small-zip-messenger/cat60024/310788601/detail.fly


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Thanks Suzzeee!  Just as I was saying I don't need anything else I go and get this!  The best part? It was $325.xx!  PT, sorry I was bad again. :shame:
> 
> http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Gucci-navy-GG-coated-canvas-small-zip-messenger/cat60024/310788601/detail.fly



Sneez: you are on the roll!!! Hahah good deal! Can't wait to see your reveal !


----------



## sneezz

Thanks aeonat, I can't stop!!!  I just bought 1 pr of Stuart Weitzman clogs and 2 prs of Ugg clog boots (same shoe but different colors).  That David Yurman necklace may have to go back. We shall see when the shoes come in!


----------



## Expy00

^^ Sneezz, congratulations on your recent shoe purchases! You're going to be styling this Fall/Winter 


I broke down and dipped into my "C" savings fund but it was worth it as I was able to obtain a much needed Gucci item. Unfortunately, there was a mix up at the store and now my item won't get shipped out until Monday at the earliest ... darn it.


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Thanks aeonat, I can't stop!!!  I just bought 1 pr of Stuart Weitzman clogs and 2 prs of Ugg clog boots (same shoe but different colors).  That David Yurman necklace may have to go back. We shall see when the shoes come in!



Wow.. 3 more pairs of shoes! Hopefully you love them all! Hahah I guess you are busy checking out good deals while resting your hand!!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks again Expy00!  My MIL thinks the SW clogs are hideous and told me to get flats instead.  I have way too many flats and need comfy shoes with some height for my petite jeans that are still too long!

What is this much needed Gucci item you speak of? 

Yes aeonat..this injury is bad for my wallet!


OT:  where's beenie?


----------



## aeonat

Expy00 said:


> ^^ Sneezz, congratulations on your recent shoe purchases! You're going to be styling this Fall/Winter
> 
> 
> I broke down and dipped into my "C" savings fund but it was worth it as I was able to obtain a much needed Gucci item. Unfortunately, there was a mix up at the store and now my item won't get shipped out until Monday at the earliest ... darn it.



Exyp00: sorry about the delay but I think it will worth the wait!! Sometimes good things got to wait hehehhe! I need modeling pics !!!!


----------



## Expy00

Sneezz, my mom also doesn't really care for the clog shoe styles. Have you checked out the shoe sale section on Coach.com? Some of the shoes are marked down to 25% - 50%. I've found the boot and wedge styles to be very comfy to wear despite the heel height. I have the same issue as some of my petite length jeans are still a bit too long for me and I either have to get them hemmed or wear them with heels.

I've been wanting a nice black leather shoulder bag and found out last night that the outlets had received a shipment of the Holiday hobo, black guccissima, at nearly 50% off the orig. retail price.


----------



## Expy00

aeonat said:


> Exyp00: sorry about the delay but I think it will worth the wait!! Sometimes good things got to wait hehehhe! I need modeling pics !!!!


 
Thanks, Aeonat. It was so frustrating as I was very busy at work today that I didn't get the chance to follow up with the outlet regarding my purchase until after 7 pm and by then, it was too late to have the bag shipped out. Yes, I'll do a reveal of the hobo once I receive it.


----------



## sneezz

Expy00, what's the holiday bag look like?  Can you post a stock pic?
Thanks for the suggestion but I fear that I won't be able to stop myself if I check into those Coach clogs.  I am only going to keep the SW if they work out and 1 pr of the Uggs       once I figure out which one I like more!  I prefer not to hem my jeans anymore cuz 1. It's $$ (I wear premium denim and that's pricey as it is!) and 2. I wanna look taller (I'm only 4'11"!).


----------



## Expy00

Sneezz, here's the stock photo of the Holiday hobo that my outlet SA sent me:







Per my SA the hobo is larger that my purple guccissima Charmy hobo.

I'm only 5' tall so I'm usually wearing heels most of the time, especially when I'm out with my BF as he towers over me. He's 5'11". Yes, it can be very expensive to get one's jeans tailored/custom fit.


----------



## sneezz

Ooh that is luscious!  Can't wait for your reveal!

I usually opt for the European or sandwich hem on my jeans and it is $$$ and also hard to find a tailor who can do a great job on it.  My friend's aunt-in-law used to work in a sweat shop and she would do them for me at her work.  She always matched the stitching with the original.  I loved it cuz she did a great job and charged me $10/pr!  With over 50 prs..you could imagine!  Now we've moved away and she also no longer works there so I have stopped buying jeans unless I can score them cheap (ie at Nordstrom Rack in previously altered condition).  With being preggers with both boys, it was easy not to buy any.


----------



## Expy00

Thank you, Sneez. Hopefully, my new hobo will arrive by next Wednesday at the latest.

That's too bad that you lost contact with your friend's aunt-in-law. It's so expensive getting one's items altered at the dept. stores these days. The good thing for me is that I can get away with wearing capri styled jeans practically all-year round as they typically hit me at ankle length, as long as they aren't too flared.


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Thanks Suzzeee!  Just as I was saying I don't need anything else I go and get this!  The best part? It was $325.xx!  PT, sorry I was bad again. :shame:
> 
> http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly.com/Gucci-navy-GG-coated-canvas-small-zip-messenger/cat60024/310788601/detail.fly



 and plus 3 pair of new shoes  I have been gone less than 1 day.




Expy00 said:


> Sneezz, my mom also doesn't really care for the clog shoe styles. Have you checked out the shoe sale section on Coach.com? Some of the shoes are marked down to 25% - 50%. I've found the boot and wedge styles to be very comfy to wear despite the heel height. I have the same issue as some of my petite length jeans are still a bit too long for me and I either have to get them hemmed or wear them with heels.
> 
> I've been wanting a nice black leather shoulder bag and found out last night that the outlets had received a shipment of the Holiday hobo, black guccissima, at nearly 50% off the orig. retail price.



 Congratulations* Expy *, it looks like a bag you can use every day and it will just look better and better.

Went to Gucci Customer Service yesterday for 3 repairs (just small things). One of the problems I only saw on the way to work in the morning with a loose stitch on my Jockey Boston.  Came home with my things in a Gucci carrier bag .


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> Congratulations* Expy *, it looks like a bag you can use every day and it will just look better and better.
> 
> Went to Gucci Customer Service yesterday for 3 repairs (just small things). One of the problems I only saw on the way to work in the morning with a loose stitch on my Jockey Boston. Came home with my things in a Gucci carrier bag .


 
Thank you, Papertiger. I've been wanting a black guccissima shoulder bag for quite some time now and the outlet price for the hobo was too good of a deal for me to miss out on  

Oh no, I hope that you'll be able to get your Gucci items repaired fairly quickly. Good thing that you noticed the loose stitching on your Jockey Boston while on your way to the boutique!


----------



## ang2383

expy - congrats on the new bag!  i thought about getting it too, but i didn't.  it's nice and very classic!  can't wait to see modeling pix!

i'm so in love with the mauve guccissima sukey!   

hmmm is it just me or does the gucci site not separate the classic, fall items anymore?  i see them lumped all together?  can anyone help?  i see a separate link for the cruise 2011, but not just the fall items.  i mean i'm pretty sure which are the fall/seasonal items, but is there a separate link?

i'm so sad!  i have a gucci leather key case and one of the metal pieces that you hang your keys on fell off!  i've been using this for over a year and i noticed the key i use most, the metal part is all worn out and that's why it fell out =(.  i'm so disappointed.  i didn't know something like this would happen, but it does make sense with the metal getting worn out from all the rubbing.  sigh =(


----------



## Expy00

ang2383 said:


> expy - congrats on the new bag! i thought about getting it too, but i didn't. it's nice and very classic! can't wait to see modeling pix!
> 
> i'm so in love with the mauve guccissima sukey!
> 
> hmmm is it just me or does the gucci site not separate the classic, fall items anymore? i see them lumped all together? can anyone help? i see a separate link for the cruise 2011, but not just the fall items. i mean i'm pretty sure which are the fall/seasonal items, but is there a separate link?
> 
> i'm so sad! i have a gucci leather key case and one of the metal pieces that you hang your keys on fell off! i've been using this for over a year and i noticed the key i use most, the metal part is all worn out and that's why it fell out =(. i'm so disappointed. i didn't know something like this would happen, but it does make sense with the metal getting worn out from all the rubbing. sigh =(


 
Thank you, Ang2383. I'll try to post a reveal/photos of the hobo once I receive it. Are you sure that you don't want to purchase the hobo? It's nearly 50% off the orig. retail price.

The mauve guccissima Sukey is nice. Yes, the Gucci web site now lumps all of the bags together into one section, regardless of the collection type. I'm sorry to hear about the metal key piece/ring falling off your Gucci leather key case. Do you think that Gucci can repair and/or replace the missing piece? Would this be covered under warranty?


----------



## sneezz

Yes PT, I've been bad.  I do need a waterproof little bag for when I'm out with the kids though.  I find it easier when I carry light and besides I don't own any blue Gucci. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! 

As for the shoes, if both the SW and Uggs work out then I will keep them buy only 1 of the Uggs after I decide which color I like better...so it's really 2 prs of shoes not 3 lol.

Ang2383, sorry to hear about your key wallet.  Can you try and fix it yourself? 
I see Expy00 is trying to enable you too!


----------



## aeonat

*ang2383:* Yep as sneezz said. can you bring it somewhere to see if they can replaced a new metal pieces? Or maybe is if you can score any key wallet on sale during the gucci sale and replace it then!


----------



## butterfly36029

Hi Gucci Experts! I have a quick questions...based on your sales experience, do you think that when sales arrive this bag will go on sale? I have looked online at the spring collection and I am not sure/dont think they will keep this design so i am thinking it could go on sale...if so, how much is the sale? 30%? 40%? thank you!

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/248045CA00G1000


----------



## papertiger

butterfly36029 said:


> Hi Gucci Experts! I have a quick questions...based on your sales experience, do you think that when sales arrive this bag will go on sale? I have looked online at the spring collection and I am not sure/dont think they will keep this design so i am thinking it could go on sale...if so, how much is the sale? 30%? 40%? thank you!
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/248045CA00G1000




In my experience it's very difficult to tell. There are very few of the very high end bags made and they rarely go on sale and will instead be passed around the flagship stores, eventually they will sell for full price. Although they are many more made the plainer classic styles (like this) are very popular as gifts as well as people who buy just one bag a year and are often designated to 'classics'. 

However, looking at the new Gucci website; there doesn't seem to have the old classifications between classics and seasonal any more. 

You may score the dark red more easily _*if *_ Gucci decide to keep the black full price but being that it is suede it may be possible that it _will be_ in this next sale. It will go on sale _eventually_ anyway - if the model doesn't sell out before, I guess that depends on how many were made. 

Sales are 50% for RTW and many seasonal bags. 

Like I said though it's hard to tell esp when Gucci change their sales and marketing practices


----------



## butterfly36029

Thank you so much!
Now my final question: when are the sales? I love this bag, I keep looking at it online and I saw it IRL a couple of weeks ago and loooooved it...but if it's going on sale, I'd rather wait...that if, If I buy it and don't end up with yet another Miu Miu....!


----------



## papertiger

butterfly36029 said:


> Thank you so much!
> Now my final question: when are the sales? I love this bag, I keep looking at it online and I saw it IRL a couple of weeks ago and loooooved it...but if it's going on sale, I'd rather wait...that if, If I buy it and don't end up with yet another Miu Miu....!



In the States I believe it's November and 2-3 weeks after in Europe.

If it doesn't go on sale it will still be available (if it's not sold out of course). If it does go on sale get to a store or buy on line quick because the bags go in hours.


----------



## ang2383

i wish i could bring it to gucci, but i don't think it's worth it.  they're probably going to charge me.  the metal part is all worn out and the only thing i can think of that they could possibly do is add more metal to it.  i bought it at the outlet for around $59, give or take $10.  i loved the key case, but i think i'll stick to a regular key chain next time.


----------



## prettyprincess

Does anyone know where to find the gucci horsebit hobo in tobacco? I know its an old bag but Im dying for it again (used to have one and stupidly sold it)


----------



## sneezz

prettyprincess said:


> Does anyone know where to find the gucci horsebit hobo in tobacco? I know its an old bag but Im dying for it again (used to have one and stupidly sold it)



Check eBay, bonanza, resale sites like Yoogiscloset, Bbos, castira, annsfabulousfinds.  These would be your best bet.  Of course get them authenticated first.


----------



## butterfly36029

papertiger said:


> In the States I believe it's November and 2-3 weeks after in Europe.
> 
> If it doesn't go on sale it will still be available (if it's not sold out of course). If it does go on sale get to a store or buy on line quick because the bags go in hours.



I am not in the states but in Latin america but if someone from my family travels I could manage to get it  are the sales before or after thanksgiving? I need to plan a trip  TIA


----------



## papertiger

ang2383 said:


> i wish i could bring it to gucci, but i don't think it's worth it.  they're probably going to charge me.  the metal part is all worn out and the only thing i can think of that they could possibly do is add more metal to it.  i bought it at the outlet for around $59, give or take $10.  i loved the key case, but i think i'll stick to a regular key chain next time.



You've only had it a year, tell them you are SHOCKED  it has only lasted this long with normal wear. They might charge, but then again you should try as they may not


----------



## papertiger

prettyprincess said:


> Does anyone know where to find the gucci horsebit hobo in tobacco? I know its an old bag but Im dying for it again (used to have one and stupidly sold it)



It's in my closet 

Seriously though, you sold it?  I'd rather sell my body :buttercup:


----------



## papertiger

butterfly36029 said:


> I am not in the states but in Latin america but if someone from my family travels I could manage to get it  are the sales before or after thanksgiving? I need to plan a trip  TIA




Me? I don't know but keep in touch with the Gucci forum for the next few weeks cos things hot up here just before US G sales time


----------



## butterfly36029

Thank you papertiger! hopefully I'll get really lucky and it will go on sale!!!!! it's a fantastic bag


----------



## prettyprincess

sneezz said:


> Check eBay, bonanza, resale sites like Yoogiscloset, Bbos, castira, annsfabulousfinds.  These would be your best bet.  Of course get them authenticated first.


Thank you, Ill keep looking


----------



## Beenie

Hello my lil chatty cathies! How is everyone? I missed you all.

*sneezz* how is your arm/wrist? sorry you had an accident. I hope you're feeling a little better since your surgery at least.

So I have been SO busy. I got into that bridesmaid dress I was worried about. I just got back from a 4 day cruise yesterday after being SICK in bed for 4 days. And I DO mean IN bed.  I slept for a LONG time and I am still a little sick. But I am doing OK and I look GREAT since I got nice and tan on the way to Mexico and back. 

I am pleased to announce that I FINALLY started consistently using my silver guccisima wristlet and got quite a few compliments on it on my cruise. 

Off to see all the reveals...


----------



## Beenie

Here is the BM dress. I am the third one in on both of the pics.


----------



## Beenie

^^ I am the short, tan one that is third in, depending on which way you're looking


----------



## papertiger

You are the knock-out sexy bombshell that my BF pointed the finger at and said "who's that?"


----------



## sneezz

Hey Beenie!!  You've bee missed!  You look HOT in that BM dress!  Sorry you're not feeling well but I hope you had a blast during the cruise and wedding at least.  So glad that the silver wristlet is getting used more often now..aren't you glad you bought her?

My hand is feeling much better, thanks for asking! 

My


----------



## aeonat

*Beenie: *welcome back from your cruise!! sorry to hear that you are not feeling well during your cruise but at least now you are okay now!!


----------



## Beenie

Awe *papertiger* (and DBF) thanks for the compliments! I am even more tan now and I am sad that a cold front is moving in this weekend because I was hoping for a weekend by the pool.

*sneezz* I am happy you're feeling better but I cannot believe you have to go that long without driving. And I bet it is extra hard even with the nanny and MIL because little ones the ages yours are want momma. And yes, I am SO happy I got that wristlet. I am definitely keeping my eyes peeled for a mono one eventually.

*aeonat*, I asked in another thread but not sure if you saw it: do you know what the baby's sex is? And how is the pregnancy going?

So has everyone been making their sale wishlists? It is coming soon! I am not sure I like the new layout of Gucci.com because I thought the old one was easier to navigate.


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> *aeonat*, I asked in another thread but not sure if you saw it: do you know what the baby's sex is? And how is the pregnancy going?
> 
> So has everyone been making their sale wishlists? It is coming soon! I am not sure I like the new layout of Gucci.com because I thought the old one was easier to navigate.


 
*Beenie:* I saw your question on the other thread and answered it.. but I will tell you here!! It is a BOY!!! My DH is so excited!!  so hopefully the ultrasound is accurate heheh.. since I still have to go through tons of girls baby clothes to decide if I can even keep any!!

So far the pregnancy is okay.. but then I need to do the 3 hours glucose test  ! 

since I already got my wish list item - vintage boston.. I don't really have any sale wishlist this time around.. I guess just have to see if any good deals pop up !!


----------



## papertiger

*sneez* sending heeling vibes to that arm 

*Beenie* sending you healthy vibes for your immune system 

*aeonat* the best for the rest of your pregnancy 

*Ghstdreamer* only the best of health to you too

*Gucci Girls (and boys)* stay happy, healthy and wealthy - the sales are coming (not that I will have any money left by the time they arrive LOL)


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks PT! I still have to go through my last blood work this week and still waiting for a call from my surgeon...I hate the waiting game with doctors...

I hope you get some money raining down from the trees just in time for the sales! lol I'm thinking if I do pick up something, maybe just something small like a wristlet (I just overspent again on some blythe clothes and customization materials).

Beenie: hope you feel better soon! Btw, all of you look great in your BM dresses!

aeonat: Glad to hear your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks PT and Beenie for the well wishes.  

Aeonat, you failed the 1 hr GTT? ush: Good luck with the 3 hr one.

GD, I must've missed your post.  I hope everything is ok.


----------



## papertiger

All the Gucci girls


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Aeonat, you failed the 1 hr GTT? ush: Good luck with the 3 hr one.


 
*Sneezz:* Yep.. I failed it as expected .... now I have to find time for the 3 hr test.. I need to be on special diet for 3 days first...


----------



## ang2383

love your BM dress beenie!  which cruise did u go on?

my bf and i just booked a 14 night cruise on royal caribbean!  i can't wait!  we'll be leaving jan 2.


----------



## Beenie

Well *Aeonat*, I am sending lots of hugs to you for your next testing. I am sure all will be good. 

*GhstDreamer*, I didn't see your post that something was wrong? I hope you're OK! What is going on? I think we did pretty good picking our BM dresses out and I may even wear it again.

*ang2383* we just got back from a too short 4-day to Cozumel on the Radiance of the Seas (RCI) out of Tampa, FL. We are pretty spoiled having a port 20 minutes away for west caribbean trips and 2 hours away in Port Canaveral for Bahamas cruises. There were 8 of us and it was a BLAST!  Which one did you book? I am looking into the possibility of a RC cruise out of Shanghai to Japan and Korea next year.


----------



## ang2383

Beenie said:


> *ang2383* we just got back from a too short 4-day to Cozumel on the Radiance of the Seas (RCI) out of Tampa, FL. We are pretty spoiled having a port 20 minutes away for west caribbean trips and 2 hours away in Port Canaveral for Bahamas cruises. There were 8 of us and it was a BLAST!  Which one did you book? I am looking into the possibility of a RC cruise out of Shanghai to Japan and Korea next year.



you're so lucky to live so close!  i'm so jealous!  i would love the option of going away for a quick 4 day cruise!

we booked the 14 night on the explorer of the seas.  the closest port to my house is in bayonne, nj.  it's about a 30 min drive and the explorer is the only rccl ship that docks here.  i've been on her too many times to count haha.  

are you diamond yet?  we're going to make diamond this cruise!  

i would love to book the rccl cruises to asia!  that will have to wait though.  you know about cruise critic right?  

ladies!  i just made a reveal on my latest acquisition!  it's a baby pink chanel woc!

here's the thread http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-latest-acquisition-woc-reveal-637796.html#post17013139


----------



## sneezz

aeonat said:


> *Sneezz:* Yep.. I failed it as expected .... now I have to find time for the 3 hr test.. I need to be on special diet for 3 days first...



 3 day diet?  I'll remember that if and when we go for a Gucci girl!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Beenie said:


> ^^ I am the short, tan one that is third in, depending on which way you're looking


 
Girl-

I agree with PT you are a total HOTTie... (well those are So. FL terms)..LOL


----------



## Beenie

COACH ADDICT said:


> Girl-
> 
> I agree with PT you are a total HOTTie... (well those are So. FL terms)..LOL


 
Ahh thanks! Hey, in west central FL we say the same .


----------



## Beenie

ang2383 said:


> you're so lucky to live so close! i'm so jealous! i would love the option of going away for a quick 4 day cruise!
> 
> we booked the 14 night on the explorer of the seas. the closest port to my house is in bayonne, nj. it's about a 30 min drive and the explorer is the only rccl ship that docks here. i've been on her too many times to count haha.
> 
> are you diamond yet? we're going to make diamond this cruise!
> 
> i would love to book the rccl cruises to asia! that will have to wait though. you know about cruise critic right?


 
Yeah, I live in a GREAT place. AHHH a 14 night cruise sounds AMAZING! I doubt DH would ever say yes to a cruise for that long. He doesn't love cruising like I do. I am only gold since I only starting cruising 2 years ago this month. I have 4 credits so after my next cruise I finally get to the next level. The 8 of us are looking into a little 3 day to the Bahamas next March or April. The asia cruise is being looked into today! That and the meditteranean which I hear GREAT things about.


----------



## sneezz

I love the GG plus (for it's weatherproof quality) of the joy tote but I hate that it's not a zip closure.  Shall I cheat with this Fendi? 
http://www.bluefly.com:80/Fendi-brown-zucca-spalmati-Fortune-fish-small-tote/cat60024/307566101/detail.fly

I wish there were a medium size available..this seems a bit small.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

sneezz said:


> I love the GG plus (for it's weatherproof quality) of the joy tote but I hate that it's not a zip closure. Shall I cheat with this Fendi?
> http://www.bluefly.com:80/Fendi-bro...fish-small-tote/cat60024/307566101/detail.fly
> 
> I wish there were a medium size available..this seems a bit small.


 
I am not a Fendi person but this one is really nice


----------



## mzbag

sneezz did you purchase those Chanel sunnies ? 

LOL I clicked the link and the sunnies are gone Very Very Pretty sunnies!


----------



## sneezz

I didn't get the Fendi, I decided to be a good girl lol.

Mzbag, nope didn't score those Chanel sunnies..I was too late.  They are on my wishlist!


----------



## GhstDreamer

So far here is how my blythe customization going (painted eyelids, new lips, pastel chalked eyeshadow and sandmatted the face):






The eyelid got a bit wonky because it got scratched and instead of repainting the whole thing, I just repainted the little part that was scratched. The colour is off...I may sand it down again. It does look a bit weird with it all apart - as my younger sister said, it looks creepy!

I did end up changing three pairs of the eyechips to different colours - took a lot of matches and gluesticks!


----------



## papertiger

^ she does look a _little_ creepy, I prefer to think of it as Peppermint going through a new form of cosmetic surgery - with you as the surgeon


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> I didn't get the Fendi, *I decided to be a good girl *lol.
> 
> Mzbag, nope didn't score those Chanel sunnies..I was too late.  They are on my wishlist!





I have no choice until the end of the month .


----------



## r15324

Hey Gucci gals!

Since I'll be spending more time around the Gucci forum, I thought I might pop by and get to know you guys 

So, Hi!


----------



## Almafi Girl

Morning ladies,

On the new side here but have a question. Happened to be at a local TJ Maxx last night and saw they had a Gucci in the display case for $349.00     After getting the gal to open the case I immediately discovered it was a very bad fake. Tried to tell the manager of the store but he just blew it off.  How often have you heard of this happening.


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> Hey Gucci gals!
> 
> Since I'll be spending more time around the Gucci forum, I thought I might pop by and get to know you guys
> 
> So, Hi!


----------



## papertiger

Almafi Girl said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> On the new side here but have a question. Happened to be at a local TJ Maxx last night and saw they had a Gucci in the display case for $349.00     After getting the gal to open the case I immediately discovered it was a very bad fake. Tried to tell the manager of the store but he just blew it off.  How often have you heard of this happening.



Maybe there's a Trading Standards (UK) equivalent you could report it to? 

It's never happened to me in a retail shop selling new stuff but I have been to many an expensive consignment or antique shop and/or fair where I've seen selling fake and real designer goods without differentiation on description or price. If I ever saw that someone couldn't tell a fake from real anything I would never buy anything there unless I was 'expert' in the brand.


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer: Are you a doll artist or is this your first OOAK/Reborn ?


----------



## mzbag

sneezz said:


> I didn't get the Fendi, I decided to be a good girl lol.
> 
> Mzbag, nope didn't score those Chanel sunnies..I was too late. They are on my wishlist!


 
sneezz: Way to go!

Your sons have very beautiful names was reading your Lilypie chart so adorable!


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> ^ she does look a _little_ creepy, I prefer to think of it as Peppermint going through a new form of cosmetic surgery - with you as the surgeon



If she was a paying client, she would want her money back or sue! lol




			
				mzbag said:
			
		

> GhstDreamer: Are you a doll artist or is this your first OOAK/Reborn ?



This is my first customization. The doll ended up with a couple of scratches and I figured I might as well start modifying her. It's not perfect and looks very amateurish unfortunately. I just never realized how much everything ended up costing - I had to buy all the paint, sanding sponges, brushes, etc.

r15324: hey good to see you here! You need to visit by more often!

sneezz: There will be an even better tote that will come along! And an even better pair of Chanel sunnies!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ]If she was a paying client, she would want her money back or sue! lol[/B]



:lolots:


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer: As you practice more your skill level will increase your doll will come out fine. I know a few doll artist they test run a lot on their  dolls Barbies, Brats and baby dolls that's not part of their customization. Also, there's a lot of video reborn tutorials on the web.  There's a reborn doll shop here downtown Chicago a few years ago the Chicago Police broke the windows because they actually thought the dolls were real newborn infants and they were infant reborn baby dolls. The owner of the shop was very upset! On that note, OOAK and Reborn dolls go for a lot of money the market is excellent for artist!

PT: your ostrich BTH  should be arriving soon or did I miss a gorgeous reveal ?

r15324: Hi, nice to see you here!


----------



## sneezz

r15324 said:


> Hey Gucci gals!
> 
> Since I'll be spending more time around the Gucci forum, I thought I might pop by and get to know you guys
> 
> So, Hi!



Welcome!!



Almafi Girl said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> On the new side here but have a question. Happened to be at a local TJ Maxx last night and saw they had a Gucci in the display case for $349.00     After getting the gal to open the case I immediately discovered it was a very bad fake. Tried to tell the manager of the store but he just blew it off.  How often have you heard of this happening.



I am appalled.  It's sad that someone unknowing of Gucci will buy it thinking she's getting a steal. I would try calling corporate since the manager didn't give 2 sh!ts about it. 



mzbag said:


> sneezz: Way to go!
> 
> Your sons have very beautiful names was reading your Lilypie chart so adorable!



<enter emoticon for taking a bow>

Thanks! Took a lot of thought to come up with them!



GhstDreamer said:


> If she was a paying client, she would want her money back or sue! lol
> 
> This is my first customization. The doll ended up with a couple of scratches and I figured I might as well start modifying her. It's not perfect and looks very amateurish unfortunately. I just never realized how much everything ended up costing - I had to buy all the paint, sanding sponges, brushes, etc.
> 
> r15324: hey good to see you here! You need to visit by more often!
> 
> sneezz: There will be an even better tote that will come along! And an even better pair of Chanel sunnies!



 I wouldn't be able to do any better!  Keep it up!

I know that if I continue to be good, newer better styles will be out then I won't feel guilty about buying them once this ban is over.   It was our anniversary last Friday and I was secretly wishing I'd get a nice bag..but alas my DH would never (well not after I returned a bag he gave me that I thought I wanted)!  I was happy enough with 2 doz red roses at my door though (4th anniversary is flowers)!


----------



## mzbag

sneezz: Congrats on your 4th anniversary!

So sweet red roses are gorgeous and smell beautiful!

Happy Aniversary!


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> GhstDreamer: As you practice more your skill level will increase your doll will come out fine. I know a few doll artist they test run a lot on their  dolls Barbies, Brats and baby dolls that's not part of their customization. Also, there's a lot of video reborn tutorials on the web.  There's a reborn doll shop here downtown Chicago a few years ago the Chicago Police broke the windows because they actually thought the dolls were real newborn infants and they were infant reborn baby dolls. The owner of the shop was very upset! On that note, OOAK and Reborn dolls go for a lot of money the market is excellent for artist!
> 
> PT: *your ostrich BTH  should be arriving soon or did I miss a gorgeous reveal ?*
> 
> r15324: Hi, nice to see you here!



Ha ha, you only missed me here saying I tried the ostrich BTH in med and can't get on with the mediums so I bought another regular leather BTH in large (I know, a lot of disappointment all-round ) I have to go to France tomorrow but I'm collecting my new bag on the way back so I do a reveal Sunday eve or Monday if I can :kiss:

Of course a couple of days after I bought my new bag I saw there is a silver python version fro Christmas that I am tempted by . I'm not sure if i should though, if bags were food I would be heading over to Overeaters Anon :shame:.


----------



## papertiger

*sneezz*, congratulations on your 4 wedding anniversary, more  4 U


----------



## GhstDreamer

mzbag said:


> GhstDreamer: As you practice more your skill level will increase your doll will come out fine. I know a few doll artist they test run a lot on their  dolls Barbies, Brats and baby dolls that's not part of their customization. Also, there's a lot of video reborn tutorials on the web.  There's a reborn doll shop here downtown Chicago a few years ago the Chicago Police broke the windows because they actually thought the dolls were real newborn infants and they were infant reborn baby dolls. The owner of the shop was very upset! On that note, OOAK and Reborn dolls go for a lot of money the market is excellent for artist!



I wish I didn't start practicing on Peppermint - I should've test run on a fake blythe instead. I was thinking about doing lip carving but if I mess that up it would be like $150 down the drain.

I know custom blythes go for much higher prices - my cappucino chat was $180 when I got it but a customized one (snow queen from Alice in the Wonderland) ended up selling for near $600 on ebay (I was outbid on that one).


PT: Can't wait for your BTH reveal!!! There hasn't been any BTH reveals since the summer....as one of the gucci SA's told me, BTH is popular with its devotees but for some reason, don't appeal to most people. I don't know why though - I'm guessing the rest are just crazy?  Btw, you can always still get the silver python! lol

sneezz: happy belated anniversary!


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer: If you have  any thrift stores or resale shops with toys get a couple of dolls practice on them painting and scuplting.  A good key is taking apart the doll you can practice on each body part that's what a lot of artist do. 

Also, was Snow Queen from Alice in Wonderland reborn/OOAK ? Who was the artist if noted ?

You can become a excellent artist with practice and focus it's good to study the different artist techniques.

PT: looking forward to your reveal modeling pics, your outfits are so fabulous!


----------



## aeonat

*sneezz*: Happy 4th anniversary !!!

*ghstdreamer:* you are really brave to do that to your blythe doll!!!  Maybe you should start practicing again on the fake blythe one.s. then actually just customized blythe doll and sell it on ebay!!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks everyone!  We didn't even go out to dinner..DH requested an IOU cuz he was tired from his 12+ hour shift at the hospital.  We'll celebrate during his vacation time later this month.  We capped off the evening with a rental of Iron Man 2, romantic I know lol.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Here's the new Peppermint but her eyes are still shut (waiting for the varnish to dry - she has 3 sets of new eye colours) - don't mind the crappy pic, for some reason there was some dust on the lens:






comparison pic of Peppermint before:


----------



## papertiger

*GhstDreamer* It's not easy to tell exactly how she looks in comparison, as she still has her eyes closed, but I think you did a great job. I definitely prefer her face sanded-down and not shiny.  It will be interesting to see her when her eyes are fully dry but don't rush.

*sneezz*, it's what you did after Iron Man that counts


----------



## GhstDreamer

I already some new pics (her varnish is now completely dried):

Gold sakura eyes (cherry blossom iris pattern):





Frosted green eyes:





Candy glass eyes:





Hopefully all these pics I've been posting haven't bored most of you!


----------



## sneezz

papertiger said:


> *GhstDreamer* It's not easy to tell exactly how she looks in comparison, as she still has her eyes closed, but I think you did a great job. I definitely prefer her face sanded-down and not shiny.  It will be interesting to see her when her eyes are fully dry but don't rush.
> 
> *sneezz*, it's what you did after Iron Man that counts



Haha PT, no sexy time as per doctor orders! 

GD, great job!  I love peppermint's new face! Her eyes look best in the first pic IMO.


----------



## r15324

*sneezz* - Congrats on four years! And to many more to come! 

*PT *- Ostrich BTH?  Can't wait to see it!

*Ghst* - Peppermint is gorgoeos! Blythe dolls used to scare me as a child (they still do lol)

I'm off to the optometrist for an eye test! Think I should pick out a pair of Gucci glasses; seems most appropriate for work


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I already some new pics (her varnish is now completely dried):
> 
> Gold sakura eyes (cherry blossom iris pattern):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frosted green eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy glass eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully all these pics I've been posting haven't bored most of you!



Peppermint looks absolutely ethereal and enchanting - GOOD JOB!!!  

Carry on posting all your pics, I live Blythe-life through you


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> *sneezz* - Congrats on four years! And to many more to come!
> 
> *PT *- Ostrich BTH?  Can't wait to see it!
> 
> *Ghst* - Peppermint is gorgoeos! Blythe dolls used to scare me as a child (they still do lol)
> 
> I'm off to the optometrist for an eye test! Think I should pick out a pair of Gucci glasses; seems most appropriate for work




I bought a *plain leather BTH* this time round cos the med ostrich didn't do it for me although I did actually buy my BF an ostrich bag for Christmas that isn't Gucci. I'll take some pics of his bag next week if you like and post it on the 'non-Gucci' thread. 

You all got too excited and I let you down .


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Now that everyone seems to think you got the ostrich one you have to get it now...lol...

Thanks sneez, r15324 and PT! 

r15324: blasphemy they should scare you! Btw, you should pick a pair of gucci glasses - will look both chic and professional. I have a pair of prescription gucci sunnies and love them.


----------



## flipchickmc

HELLO LADIES!!!!  I miss you guys.  They have now blocked shopping sites or anything related to Fashion/Cosmetics/Jewellery/On-line Shopping at my work.  First TPF and now this?  Tragedy!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks for the good wishes R15324!  What could be more appropriate for work than a pair of Gucci glasses?  Go for it!  

PT, the plain leather BTH is still purty, so you're not disappointing us..besides you're on a ban.  

Hi flip!  We've missed you!  How have you been?  Ready for the sale?  Hope they're not keeping you too busy at work!  But then again, it's better to be busy cuz the day will go faster since you can't surf the web anymore.


----------



## flipchickmc

^Hey sneezz!  I'm ready for the sale but I need to/have to be good.  I still haven't had the chance to use my newest purchase from Hawaii - Sukey Zip Top Handle bag yet.  Can't imagine getting a new bag w/out using this one first.


----------



## aeonat

Flip: we miss you a lot!!! How are you? It is too bad that your company ban the shopping site buy at least you can still check it out on your iPhone right? 

So any things on your Gucci presale wish list?


----------



## flipchickmc

^Hey *aeonat*!!!! Nothing on my Gucci presale wish list.  I'm still yearning for the Gucci Bamboo Bar Zip Top Tote in Graphite Leather.  I haven't seen the color IRL.  The boutique in Hawaii had the Bordeaux version and it was yummy but I think the Grey will suit my wardrobe better.


----------



## sneezz

Flip, you need to take that baby out of her dustbag and show her off!  Nothing on your wishlist eh?  If the bamboo bar zip tote goes on sale, that would be awesome!


----------



## flipchickmc

sneezz said:


> Flip, you need to take that baby out of her dustbag and show her off!  Nothing on your wishlist eh?  If the bamboo bar top handle goes on sale, that would be awesome!



I know! It's been really sunny the last few days and it would've been perfect.  Maybe tomorrow but it's supposed to start raining again.

I don't think the Bamboo Bar Zip Top Handle will go on sale anytime soon. The medium graphite color is still doing pre-orders and not even shipping out until Dec/Jan timeframe.  Maybe next fall/winter but can a gucci-girl wait that long?!?!


----------



## r15324

*PT* - BTHs seem to be really popular ey? So classy and chic 

*Ghst, Sneezz* - I did end up with a pair of Guccis; the lenses are being done now, they'll be ready by Monday! They're huge! Will post pics when I pick them up 

I'm seriously feeling the blue croc wallet they have up on gucci.com . And I visited the new Sydney flagship today! It was gorgeous, and they're also opening the first Australian Bottega Veneta right across from it!


----------



## ang2383

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO LADIES!!!!  I miss you guys.  They have now blocked shopping sites or anything related to Fashion/Cosmetics/Jewellery/On-line Shopping at my work.  First TPF and now this?  Tragedy!



awww that sucks they blocked the sites flip!  you have your iphone?  or another smart phone?  i know it's not the same =(  



aeonat said:


> So any things on your Gucci presale wish list?



hehe i know you weren't asking me, but i have two things on my wish list.  i REALLY REALLY REALLY want the website exclusive mauve large guccissima sukey tote OR the unicef medium guccissima sukey tote in taupe.  my first choice is the mauve.  it's such a pretty color.  i'm tired of my brown and black bags.  i realized almost every single bag i have is black or brown!  haha i need some change.  

what do you think the chances of these bags being on sale are?  i'm betting it's likely since these are seasonal colors or we'll be seeing them in the outlet in a few months.  fingers crossed.

hmmm i'm trying to link to a picture of the bags and it's not working?


----------



## ang2383

this is the taupe medium.

http://www.gucci.com/images/ecommerce/styles_new/201006/web_full/211944_AA61G_1508_001_web_full.jpg

this the mauve large.

http://www.gucci.com/images/ecommerce/styles_new/201008/web_full/211943_AA61G_5403_001_web_full.jpg

i used to be able to link the pictures directly to tpf and now i can only link to the link?


----------



## flipchickmc

ang2383 said:


> awww that sucks they blocked the sites flip!  you have your iphone?  or another smart phone?  i know it's not the same =(



I have an iPhone but it's not the same as seeing it on my computer screen.  Plus it's easier and faster for me to do searches on the computer vs my iphone.

Love the color of those Sukeys.  Maybe on sale a few seasons from now but I don't think this soon.


----------



## sneezz

ang2383 said:


> this is the taupe medium.
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/images/ecommerce/styles_new/201006/web_full/211944_AA61G_1508_001_web_full.jpg



This is the one I want!  I thought it was grey at first.  How nice would it be if the sukey Boston came in this shade?  The mauve is real purty too!  Oh Gucci why must you tempt us with such pretty bags in such pretty shades?


----------



## lovebags2

Hi Ladies,
I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me locate a specific handbag.  My daughter spotted (I trained her well) from what I hear a gorgeous dark purple Gucci shoulder bag.  But we're having a hard time locating a pic of it today.  From what I hear it's the plain leather without the signature pattern, big interlocking G's and a double strap.  It sounds like a hobo shape too.  Slouchy.

We checked the website and nothing so it's probably an older style...

Any ideas?  I appreciate your help.


----------



## papertiger

lovebags2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me locate a specific handbag.  My daughter spotted (I trained her well) from what I hear a gorgeous dark purple Gucci shoulder bag.  But we're having a hard time locating a pic of it today.  From what I hear it's the plain leather without the signature pattern, big interlocking G's and a double strap.  It sounds like a hobo shape too.  Slouchy.
> 
> We checked the website and nothing so it's probably an older style...
> 
> Any ideas?  I appreciate your help.



I can't remember Gucci making purple for a while but they have made a shade called Bordeaux

I wonder if it was a Twins Hobo?

anyway I found these for you 

was it this one in plain Bordeaux leather, this is metallic mauve version

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/232962AHB1N5403#

This is the colour Bordeaux I was talking about (although this one is suede) 

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247185AHH0T6017#


----------



## lovebags2

Papertiger - Thank you.  I "think" we figured out the name of the collection, Britt.  It's a hobo shape with the big interlocking G's on the front that almost looks glued on.  It's not on a band or anything holding them.  Does that make sense?  Very pretty.  I saw a pic of it in black now if I could only find the dark purple. This might be a good challenge but I"m always up for one. lol

If anyone should spot one on Bonanzle or Ebay please let me know. xo


----------



## papertiger

lovebags2 said:


> Papertiger - Thank you.  I "think" we figured out the name of the collection, Britt.  It's a hobo shape with the big interlocking G's on the front that almost looks glued on.  It's not on a band or anything holding them.  Does that make sense?  Very pretty.  I saw a pic of it in black now if I could only find the dark purple. This might be a good challenge but I"m always up for one. lol
> 
> If anyone should spot one on Bonanzle or Ebay please let me know. xo



They haven't been available for a while so unless they relaunch the Britt (entirely possible in a few years) pre-loved is the way to go, be careful cos the Britt is one of the most coveted, and hence faked, Gucci range 

The best of luck, I really hope you get your dream bag


----------



## ang2383

flipchickmc said:


> I have an iPhone but it's not the same as seeing it on my computer screen.  Plus it's easier and faster for me to do searches on the computer vs my iphone.
> 
> Love the color of those Sukeys.  Maybe on sale a few seasons from now but I don't think this soon.



yea i agree, definitely not anytime soon.  i'm crossing my fingers maybe next dec.  i think may would be too soon too.  



sneezz said:


> This is the one I want!  I thought it was grey at first.  How nice would it be if the sukey Boston came in this shade?  The mauve is real purty too!  Oh Gucci why must you tempt us with such pretty bags in such pretty shades?



i don't own a sukey boston, but i bet this color would look great on it!  i want!  i've been using my large sukey tote everyday and i love it!  i can't wait to get it in guccissima.  haha i hope one goes on sale so i can buy it!


----------



## Beenie

Hi my Gucci loves! 

*GhstDreamer*, peppermint looks so cute. Green eyeshadow is one of my faves!

*Flip,* helllloooo stranger! Sorry your mean work blocked you from all the fun sites!

*papertiger* you really ARE the master of all Gucci 

*sneeezz* happy belated anniversary!

Unless I find a TDF bag or some amazingly priced shoes, I don't think I'll be getting anything from the sale.  I have been doing some damage at Sephora.  I hope you all get some great stuff to show me!


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> Hi my Gucci loves!
> 
> *GhstDreamer*, peppermint looks so cute. Green eyeshadow is one of my faves!
> 
> *Flip,* helllloooo stranger! Sorry your mean work blocked you from all the fun sites!
> 
> *papertiger* you really ARE the master of all Gucci
> 
> *sneeezz* happy belated anniversary!
> 
> Unless I find a TDF bag or some amazingly priced shoes, I don't think I'll be getting anything from the sale.  *I have been doing some damage at Sephora*.  I hope you all get some great stuff to show me!



What did you buy? Anything I can't live without? Because Sephora pulled out of the UK I have to buy all my Sephora again in France now . I love that shop.

Funny story: I thought my new BTH was 'under the radar' and wore it out tonight when the assistant manger of the restaurant came over and went  I love your bag gush, gush, I bet it was expensive? gush gush. 
I was cringing cos my BF is not to know the true price of my things (never ever - he lives in a world of 1970s prices, he thought the Valentine's Boston was outrageously expensive).  I _knew_ he was gonna ask me "how much are those bags?" and I don't like to lie. Anyway, he asked, and I said truthfully "it depends on the size and the skin and so on. They range from £650 to thousands" (the £650 one was a mini vintage BTH for sale in Gucci after the last artisan event). 
Luckily he was then distracted by the the free desert the AM brought us back. She said "your so lucky to have such a nice boyfriend" my BF thought she meant that she thought he was good looking or had a nice manner and so was very pleased with himself but I knew that she thought he had bought my Gucci Bamboo Top-handle for me


----------



## Suzzeee

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO LADIES!!!!  I miss you guys.  They have now blocked shopping sites or anything related to Fashion/Cosmetics/Jewellery/On-line Shopping at my work.  First TPF and now this?  Tragedy!



OMG - that's just wrong!!  Total bummer for sure!!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks Beenie!

Haha PT love the story..glad you were able to dodge that bullet for now. 

Hey suzzeee, how have you been?

So for my first Michele purchase, I'm confused as to which color I should get..ladies?

White:

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/watches/urban/mini/urban_mini_white_diamond_dial_bracelet-MWW02A000502.html?BC=Y

Black:

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/watches/urban/mini/urban_mini_black_diamond_dial_stainless_steel_bracelet-MWW02A000405.html?BC=Y


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Tough pick but I like the white better!

PT: The BTH is never under the radar!  Thanks goodness your BF is still ignorant of the prices! My sister's husband knows because he goes on the gucci site...not that he can do anything about it anyways...lol...


----------



## papertiger

^^  *sneezz * I'd go with the white in that model too.

Thanks *sneezz *and *GD *- only tPFers can understand. Tomorrow I will face the 'Spanish Inquisition' as I will be actually in Gucci with my Sister. Maybe I will play it safe with my Jockey Boston as they're not on sale any more she can't go looking-up the prices.


----------



## ang2383

sneezz - i'd get the white.  it looks sleeker and more chic!


----------



## aeonat

SneeZZ: I will pick the black one to show more contrast of your diamond on the watch !


----------



## Expy00

*GhstDreamer:* Peppermint looks great with her new look/face! You did an awesome job on her face. I wouldn't have the patience or talent to do that.

*Papertiger: *Congratulations on your new BTH, it's so gorgeous! I love that depending on the lighting, the bag can appear to be a different shade of color. I think that you made an excellent selection with your newest Gucci, enjoy!

*Sneezz:* I also like the white faced Michelle watch. It stands out more compared to the black version. Also, wishing you a belated Happy Anniversary as I'm catching up on all of the recents postings here on the Gucci forum 

*Beenie:* I'm also going to try to resist the upcoming Gucci sale, unless I come across something that I absolutely have to have during the second mark down event. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we'll both be good during the sale...hehehe.

*Aeonat:* I just saw the photo of your denim Revas on the non-Gucci purchase thread. They look great on you, congratulations on your fabulous shoe find!


----------



## r15324

*sneezz* - I prefer the white too!

*PT* - Good luck tomorrow, I hate it when people make a fuss about price tags...

---

What do you guys think about Imprimé? Yay or Nay?


----------



## Beenie

papertiger said:


> What did you buy? Anything I can't live without? Because Sephora pulled out of the UK I have to buy all my Sephora again in France now . I love that shop.


 
I got a makeup forever train case FULL to the brim with goodies! It is so awesome. If you go under the makeup subforum of beauty here you can see the whole crazy thread I started under MUFE lovers...I also got a few gifts for friends and then a few more for myself. It was their friends and family sale and I could not resist. I am quite happy with my purchases though. I came home to THREE Sephora boxes at my door yesterday! I am now banned!



sneezz said:


> So for my first Michele purchase, I'm confused as to which color I should get..ladies?


 
I say this with owning a Michele, get the white.  And here is why...I have the white diamond Deco and I have the stainless band as well as some other colors, including a black satin one. While I love the look of the black band on the white dial I do not like the black dial with a white strap. I just think with the white you have many more options. And with that said, I wear a LOT of black and grey. HTH!



r15324 said:


> What do you guys think about Imprimé? Yay or Nay?


 
I like Imprime a lot. What in particular are you looking at?


----------



## papertiger

*Expy* thank you I adore it  the colour is called Avianzonie. I am guessing it means 'air-force' or 'aviation' although I don't speak Italian very well at all

*r15324* Thank you, I agree, not their money, not their bag, not their business

I don't mind imprimé in the right colours and so far I think the colours have been well chosen. Which colour were you thinking of and what on?

*Beenie* I will go to the make-up forum and check it out. I may have to do that tomorrow cox I am so tired now (and slightly intoxicated :tispy. BTW thank you for your advice, I never knew not to put pavé-set diamonds in ultra-sonic jewellery cleaners, of course it makes total sense. 

I had a great time at the Gucci artisan event tonight , champagne, cocktails, capapés, Gucci artisans and lots of male models thinly disguised as waiters 

Wonderful to watch these craftspeople work 

My sister was great actually, and she knows what she wants for her next birthday 

Here's a pic of one side of the invite and the little present thay gave everyone who attended. It's a Chalk Guccissima change purse, very cute and will be very useful. Tomorrow, after work, I will visit again when the store is open to everybody to watch.


----------



## papertiger

*GhstDreamer* don't you have a certain new doll to show us?


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: how sweet of them to give the attendees a little present and a guccissima present no less! The event sounded so much fun - especially the male models part! lol And watching the artisans work of course....

Nope it hasn't arrived yet - I'll take a stock pic of her before customizing her. I went and purchased some artist needlepoint scalpels to do some carving!


----------



## ang2383

PT - yay on the gift you got from the event!  i wish they had those here in nyc.  you must be VIP VIP VIP hehe.  maybe they do have it here and i need to shop more haha.


----------



## sneezz

Wow PT, great freebie!  Glad you had a great time!  Which bag did you end up bringing with you?  What did she decide on for her bday?

Beenie, sounds like you took advantage of the Sephora F&F!


----------



## smalls

Hi everyone!  I just wanted to check in.

PT- what a great little gucci gift- that's awesome that you had fun at the event.  The story about your BTH and your BF at the restaurant was funny!

Sneez- I like the white face watch.  I am not sure which all styles they have but if you are near a last call neiman marcus last call outlet they may have michele watches.  That's where I bought mine, but mine is a different style.


----------



## papertiger

Thank you  *Ghstdreamer, ang sneezz *and *smalls * I'm just pleased that I could go this time 

*sneezz*, my sister chose these (and I guess it would be Christmas and B.day combined) she promises to pay half if I can't buy them in the sale: 

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247707CBX502157#

They are a rich dark reddish-brown IRL

*Ghstdreamer* more and more I think that you will be Blythes most saught after cosmetic surgeon.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks! I just placed an order for new hair and eyelashes. This cheap doll is going to end up costing more than any of the other ones after all the stuff I had to get to modify her!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Thanks! I just placed an order for new hair and eyelashes. This cheap doll is going to end up costing more than any of the other ones after all the stuff I had to get to modify her!



Ah, but she will be your masterpiece


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi all ... just doing a drive by posting. I got my little card in the mail saying the presale starts next week at the boutiques .... 

Does anyone have pics of the larger bags that are going on sale at the outlets?


----------



## aeonat

I got the little post card too about the presale too!!


----------



## Beenie

Unless DH threw mine away (sneaky!) I didn't get one and I typically get it the day it starts, which is SO annoying. Is it this Friday? I work until 1:30 so I am thinking of heading over there.


----------



## GhstDreamer

I won't get my presale card until after the sale is over...lol...like last year...


----------



## nomorerack

i had seen a beautiful Gucci Guccissimi Handbag silver and nice,..


----------



## lorihmatthews

Beenie said:


> Unless DH threw mine away (sneaky!) I didn't get one and I typically get it the day it starts, which is SO annoying. Is it this Friday? I work until 1:30 so I am thinking of heading over there.



Here's what it says:

_The Gucci Fall Winter sale will begin on Tuesday, November 30

As a preferred client, we are pleased to invite you for pre-sale holiday shopping starting Friday, November 19th

Please contact your sales associate for a personal appointment_


----------



## Beenie

Thanks, *lorimatthews*! I always get mine late! I guess I am second tier "preferred" .


----------



## mzbag

PT: Lovely gift!

GhstDreamer: Hi, have you finished your reborn doll ?


----------



## sneezz

angelamurphy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would just like to ask recently a friend bought the Gucci 'D gold' large
> hobo with D ring with off white leather trim from Gucci online. It just so
> happens that I have the exact same bag and we noticed that the serial
> numbers were the same.
> 
> So can I ask is it possible for tow Gucci bags of the same model and style
> have the same serial numbers?
> 
> Thanks
> Angela



Yes, they are really style #s not serial #s.


----------



## GhstDreamer

mzbag said:


> GhstDreamer: Hi, have you finished your reborn doll ?



If you're talking about peppermint, I have. Here's the link with her pics:
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-chat-thread-round-2-a-593322-74.html#post17068043

Right now I'm waiting for another blythe to arrive - I'm going to do more customization on it. I'm planning to give her new eyelashes, eye colours, painted lids, sleepy eyes, and the biggest thing is going to be my first attempt at carving. My plan is for her to have a gothic look. 

I just finished with putting two eyechips on Punkaholic:

Grey eyes:






Brown eyes with enlarged pupils:


----------



## Beenie

ARRRGGGHHH Dr. Seuss! That is the BEST *ghstdreamer*!!!


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> I got a makeup forever train case FULL to the brim with goodies! It is so awesome. If you go under the makeup subforum of beauty here you can see the whole crazy thread I started under MUFE lovers...I also got a few gifts for friends and then a few more for myself. It was their friends and family sale and I could not resist. I am quite happy with my purchases though. I came home to THREE Sephora boxes at my door yesterday! I am now banned!



*Beenie* Oh wow, I saw you got a signed and numbered traincase too you lucky thing 

*GhstDreamer* - job well done!  Next trip for Punky might be rehab though


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer - Beautiful job well done your doll looks very pretty!

Please post your next reborn Blythe can't wait to see your beautiful dolls! 

Congrats on your first customization!

BTW: practice sculpting and craving on other dolls before you start on your customization Blythe. My daughter has a beautiful doll in her collection not a Blythe. I will eventually post a pic would like for you to see. I believe it's a OOAK doll!


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> *Beenie* Oh wow, I saw you got a signed and numbered traincase too you lucky thing
> 
> *GhstDreamer* - job well done!  Next trip for Punky might be rehab though



*GhstDreamer* I hope you don't take offence at my post above, it was just a ref to the new large pupils in the brown lenses. I don't think I made it clear, I meant it with the lightest wink.

BTW that Cat in the Hat outfit is the cutest!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^No I understood - it was funny...I remember the days when I was just like that.

Thanks Beenie, PT and mzbag - I really like this outfit the best! There's another version but it's a drop waist dress one.


----------



## r15324

Hey guys! Just quickly popping by, I've been too busy lately with work, reviewing the upcoming season etc.

Hope you've all been well!

*Ghst*, Dr. Seuss is awesome! I'm really feeling that hat


----------



## sneezz

GD, what a great job!  Love the Seuss ensemble!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^No I understood - it was funny...I remember the days when I was just like that.
> 
> Thanks Beenie, PT and mzbag - I really like this outfit the best! There's another version but it's a drop waist dress one.



 Cool.

I think most of us have all been there one time or another .


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> Hey guys! *Just quickly popping by, I've been too busy lately with work, reviewing the upcoming season etc*.
> 
> Hope you've all been well!
> 
> *Ghst*, Dr. Seuss is awesome! I'm really feeling that hat



:kiss:

A-ha, sounds like fun to me


----------



## mzbag

PT:


----------



## mzbag

Oh yeah, quick question has anyone smelled the new Hermes fragrance for men my DH stopped in Neiman the SA gave him a sample. The SA stated it was new and not released in stores yet. DH was in Neiman maybe 1 month ago.

Any Gucci experts familiar with this mens fragrance ?


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> Oh yeah, quick question has anyone smelled the new Hermes fragrance for men my DH stopped in Neiman the SA gave him a sample. The SA stated it was new and not released in stores yet. DH was in Neiman maybe 1 month ago.
> 
> Any Gucci experts familiar with this mens fragrance ?



I know you say it's not out yet but is it Rocabar? It's so FAB . Honestly all the H fragrances for men are really good and every man should have Terre d'Hermes so that his DW/GF can borrow it.

http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...61&topCategoryId=10835&parentCategoryId=10861

I'm rushing over to H as I'm reading just in case I'm missing something


----------



## mzbag

papertiger said:


> I know you say it's not out yet but is it Rocabar? It's so FAB . Honestly all the H fragrances for men are really good and every man should have Terre d'Hermes so that his DW/GF can borrow it.
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...61&topCategoryId=10835&parentCategoryId=10861
> 
> I'm rushing over to H as I'm reading just in case I'm missing something


 
Not sure DH is currently in a conference when he returns to his office will ask him. We were looking for the sample bottle of new H for men however misplaced in the house. I remember telling him to get it, smells so so so good yummy the SA told him no was  on to it yet! LOL she was hitting on my DH but thats ok!


----------



## mzbag

PT: just talked to my DH he stated Rocabar is new that is what the SA was pushing.

Then the SA gave him a small sample of another H for men and stated not out yet.

I tried to find the sample in my house finding everything but that "H".

Is it possible Hermes would release the new fragrance here in the US first ?


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: just talked to my DH he stated Rocabar is new that is what the SA was pushing.
> 
> *Then the SA gave him a small sample of another H for men and stated not out yet.*
> 
> I tried to find the sample in my house finding everything but that "H".
> 
> Is it possible Hermes would release the new fragrance here in the US first ?



I would love to know too in that case


----------



## GhstDreamer

Mango arrived today - here's the pic of her in the box. I didn't open any of the accessories since I'm giving my sister, Mango's outfit and everything else but the stand...

I can't wait to start modifying her!


----------



## papertiger

^ Oh I love her and she has a pup with her


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer said:


> Mango arrived today - here's the pic of her in the box. I didn't open any of the accessories since I'm giving my sister, Mango's outfit and everything else but the stand...
> 
> I can't wait to start modifying her!


 
Looking forward to seeing your new OOAK doll! 

Mango is getting upgraded by GhstDreamer she will look fab you have to post her reborn/customization pics! I would luv to she a few scultping/craving pics!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks PT and mzbag! 

The pup won't be staying with her - it's going to my sister's collection! I told her she can take everything but the doll and stand. 

First I'm giving her a cut into a short blunt hair style - this way her hair can fit easily under a net for her new wig. I was thinking about rerooting her but I don't have the patience for something like that and I'd rather keep her old hair. My next thing is to open her up and make sleepy eyes and matte her face (need to get more matting sponges). Afterward, I'm going to take out her old eyelashes. Then I'm going to change all four eyes. Sand the eye holes to make them slightly larger, paint the eyelids, attach new prettier lashes and then start on deciding how to carve her mouth....


----------



## Belladiva79

Anyone have a good SA at Nordstrom?? It seems nordstrom has the highest discount so I wanted to know what was on sale as far as Gucci bags. TIA!


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks PT and mzbag!
> 
> The pup won't be staying with her - it's going to my sister's collection! I told her she can take everything but the doll and stand.
> 
> First I'm giving her a cut into a short blunt hair style - this way her hair can fit easily under a net for her new wig. I was thinking about rerooting her but I don't have the patience for something like that and I'd rather keep her old hair. My next thing is to open her up and make sleepy eyes and matte her face (need to get more matting sponges). Afterward, I'm going to take out her old eyelashes. Then I'm going to change all four eyes. Sand the eye holes to make them slightly larger, paint the eyelids, attach new prettier lashes and then start on deciding how to carve her mouth....


 
The carving sounds like a very delicate process. I do believe if you reroot her hair Mango's value will go up!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I kind of like the orange hair but it's something I could think about if down the line, I want to start rerooting. I finished cutting her hair to a shoulder length bob. I'm wondering if I should cut it even shorter...


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks PT and mzbag!
> 
> The pup won't be staying with her - it's going to my sister's collection! I told her she can take everything but the doll and stand.
> 
> *First I'm giving her a cut into a short blunt hair style - this way her hair can fit easily under a net for her new wig. I was thinking about rerooting her but I don't have the patience for something like that and I'd rather keep her old hair. My next thing is to open her up and make sleepy eyes and matte her face (need to get more matting sponges). Afterward, I'm going to take out her old eyelashes. Then I'm going to change all four eyes. Sand the eye holes to make them slightly larger, paint the eyelids, attach new prettier lashes and then start on deciding how to carve her mouth....*




All I can say is you have _so_ much more patience than me


----------



## papertiger

Sale or no sale, I've decided to order the large python Catherine after all. 

Because I already own 2 blue Guccis I  did wish it was a different dark colour, like Bordeaux or dark green but 

a) what if they never make it again? 

And 

b) The colour has grown on me, and I think the colour works with everything anyway.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Congrats post those pics!

I still have to go to the sale and check it out...but I don't know I'm going to pick up anything.


----------



## papertiger

Thank you, *GD*  I saw the 'last' one in Sloane St at the artisan event (obviously I couldn't buy it when my sister was with me ) and it just kept catching my eye . 

I see the nubuck travel bag is on sale in dark grey on line. If they have one left in Sloane St I think I may buy it but otherwise nothing is really making me salivate.

The only good thing with the US having the sale weeks ahead of Europe is we get to see what will be on offer ahead of time. 

BTW I got my hard-copy of Gucci's holiday brochure so you should have yours soon (if you don't have it already). Many of the holiday and Cruise items were delayed for the unveiling so perhaps they were sent out late.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^That's good to hear! Ever since they started releasing their catalogs with hard covers, I've been keeping them.

I've been thinking of not being tempted to get anything that's on sale and just wait to get another BTH down the road - for me, it's probably more worth it.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^That's good to hear! Ever since they started releasing their catalogs with hard covers, I've been keeping them.
> 
> I've been thinking of not being tempted to get anything that's on sale and just wait to get another BTH down the road - for me, it's probably more worth it.



On no, your going to be disappointed then, the new brochure is is soft copy - it's still lovely though as you have the Christmas project, Cruise and the new baby-wear launch. 

I will give this issue to my friend along with something from the baby-wear collection as she has just had twins. I'm usually anti-designer baby wear but for their first gift it has to be Gucci, especially as the twins and Gucci for baby was launched in the same year 

I know exactly what you mean about the sale. The costliest mistakes are those that one makes just because something is half price 

I think I may not be able to justify a 3rd BTH until the Summer. I had a look at my Stone version against the pic of the silver python. They're not so different and I think the Stone is nicer in may ways.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^The stone version is more versatile than the silver.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^The stone version is more versatile than the silver.



I agree, nice for you too 

If not the Stone, which one next takes your fancy?

I just suddenly thought, that silver/gold/light bamboo might be so 'in yer face' it could blind someone and _*if *_it isn't, better stick to the Stone as there won't be so much difference anyway. Then just buy the python Catherine and saving over £1K (ready for those AMAZING BTHs on the S/S catwalk )


----------



## Beenie

I went to the boutique today to check out the presale. I was completely uninspired so I walked out with my money in my pocket. Then my BFF wrecked the front bumper of my car so good thing 

I am debating getting a Balenciaga but then I also want 2 LVs rights now. No new Gucci for Beenie.


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> I went to the boutique today to check out the presale. I was completely uninspired so I walked out with my money in my pocket. Then my BFF wrecked the front bumper of my car so good thing
> 
> I am debating getting a Balenciaga but then I also want 2 LVs rights now. No new Gucci for Beenie.


 
Oh no.. sorry to hear about the your car!!

I went to Gucci store on thursday nite, they are hiding all the presale items. But I also checked on the presale link.. so far didn't get anything!!  I am happy I already got my wish list bag.. now I will just wait to see any good deals show up on second mark down (if there is a second mark down.... ) otherwise.. also no new Gucci for me....  but I did get a new to me bag hehehe


----------



## sneezz

GD, can't wait to see what you do with your new Blythe!  

PT, you and GD must buy a lot of Gucci to be getting hardcover catalogs.  I am so envious!

Beenie, sorry to read of your disappointment of the sale and about the damaged bumper.  At least you don't have to deal with the dilemma of choosing between a Gucci and driving with a messed up car.   Thinking of cheating on Gucci eh?  Idk anything about B bags but which 2 LVs have captured your heart?

Aeonat, glad you saved some $ by not buying anything (well it wasn't on purpose but it counts lol). Spill it. What new-to-you bag did you get?


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> I agree, nice for you too
> 
> If not the Stone, which one next takes your fancy?
> 
> I just suddenly thought, that silver/gold/light bamboo might be so 'in yer face' it could blind someone and _*if *_it isn't, better stick to the Stone as there won't be so much difference anyway. Then just buy the python Catherine and saving over £1K (ready for those AMAZING BTHs on the S/S catwalk )



I still love the stone version but I wouldn't mid something like that military green. Either one of these colour versions I don't own of any bags.

sneezz: I already changed two eyechips on her today before heading out to watch cirque du soleil - milky blue (I didn't paint the pupils on these) and red ones. 

aeonat: what new bag??? hmmm....


----------



## papertiger

*Beenie* OMG I am so sorry about your car! Can the BFF help out with payment for that? It's good to be discerning what ever the price, you did good to walk away from Gucci with nothing, even at sale prices it would be a costly mistake to buy something you're not had over heels in love with.  I have a Bal and I do love it but I think most of their bags are bit overpriced given what they are (and it huts me to say that).

*aeonat* Sounds like you did well too! New bag?  

*sneezz * With the money I spend at Gucci I would think they would send me the _right_ catalogue. For this A/W season they sent me the _men's _accessories cat and I had to 'fight' to get the women's. They seem to have cottoned-on that I'm a woman for Cruise thank goodness. Still, if it weren't for the stray men's cat I wouldn't have ordered in my last travel bag and croc wallet - so maybe they know me better than I know myself 

*GhstDreamer *the military green BTH is gorgeous. The leather is that old-syle and the hand stitching if great on the large bag.


----------



## GhstDreamer

I just got back from the presale and I didn't see anything that was a must have for myself.  My older sister purchased the bordeaux boston. Their selection was extremely limited. All the medium sukey bags were there but their large sukey bags were sold out. At least I didn't spend any money!


----------



## papertiger

^ sometimes it's a relief not to get more stuff in the sales.

I don't know about anyone else but I don't plan for sales so the cost always is an extra and not a saving :wondering


----------



## hyan

which cleaner do you use to clean your purses?


----------



## sneezz

Haha PT, maybe Gucci does know you better than you know yourself lol.  But they should get it right!

GD, did you get the Dorothy charm??  Glad you didn't get any bags, more $ saved!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^They were sold out of the charm when I got there today.


----------



## Beenie

sneezz said:


> Beenie, sorry to read of your disappointment of the sale and about the damaged bumper. At least you don't have to deal with the dilemma of choosing between a Gucci and driving with a messed up car.  Thinking of cheating on Gucci eh? Idk anything about B bags but which 2 LVs have captured your heart?


 
Yeah, my BFF felt so awful and was almost crying over it.  IMO it was partially my fault. I have never been very good at parking and got stuck on a curb and asked her to get me out of the jam and that is when she smashed into another car. There was NOTHING wrong with the other (at least that was good!) but my bumber will need to be replaced. I can still drive it, so whatever. It is done, I cannot be mad. And she has no money so she really cannot fix it. I want an ebene bag and I am loving the Trevi and the NF. I want the GM model of either. I know they are SO completely different but I love (and eventually intend to get) both of them. 



papertiger said:


> *Beenie* OMG I am so sorry about your car! Can the BFF help out with payment for that? It's good to be discerning what ever the price, you did good to walk away from Gucci with nothing, even at sale prices it would be a costly mistake to buy something you're not had over heels in love with. I have a Bal and I do love it but I think most of their bags are bit overpriced given what they are (and it huts me to say that).


 
You are so right about the costly mistakes of sales shopping. I think this is a huge reason they do not allow returns, because then people think too much! Interesting about what you say about Bals. I really respect your opinion on bags and I think I'll stick to my Gucci, LV and Burberry. I thought Bals were pretty expensive but they are so pretty. 



GhstDreamer said:


> I just got back from the presale and I didn't see anything that was a must have for myself. My older sister purchased the bordeaux boston. Their selection was extremely limited. All the medium sukey bags were there but their large sukey bags were sold out. At least I didn't spend any money!


 
What do you think of your sisters Boston? I haven't seen it IRL and that (or the matching tote) are the only bags I was even remotely interested in. I think the totes shape may be too casual (for me) with the imprime material, whereas the Boston in that material could possibly work. I have a VERY simple style and do not accessorize much (just classic jewelry).


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I think the bordeaux boston is a beautiful bag. It's shiny and durable. I prefer the material on the boston bag over the totes as well - it just worked better on the satchel.


----------



## Beenie

^^ thanks *GhstDreamer*! I will revisit this bag then IF it returns to the sale site. I am hoping more things will become available once the sale is open to all.


----------



## dizchik

Hello ladies! I have a quick question, and I didn't want to start a whole new thread on it, but do the Gucci boutiques database have your past purchases from the website on file? I'm sure they have your info from purchases you made in store, but I was wondering if they are able to look up what you've purchased online. Anyone know?


----------



## papertiger

dizchik said:


> Hello ladies! I have a quick question, and I didn't want to start a whole new thread on it, but do the Gucci boutiques database have your past purchases from the website on file? I'm sure they have your info from purchases you made in store, but I was wondering if they are able to look up what you've purchased online. Anyone know?



I don't know, I was wondering that myself. 

I think they might do though because it goes into all kinds of privacy info usage on the website info page, it would be very easy for them once they have your name and CC/DC details. 

I was wondering if you buy something in cash whether it is recorded since the data base itemises through CC numbers - I am guessing not.


----------



## dizchik

I ask because when I went to Gucci the other day, I was asking the SA something about Crystal GG but I completely blacked out on what it was called. The SA had no clue either even when I explained that it was coated fabric but shiny and plastic looking. She had no clue so she asked if I had bought from them before, I told her yes, but forgot to tell her that I mostly make purchases online. I gave her my name so she can look it up on their database, but I don't know if she found my file because technically my DH bought the bag I purchased in that store.

Either way she still had no clue what Crystal GG was.

I think one way they grab/store your info is when you fill out one of their warranty cards.


----------



## papertiger

dizchik said:


> I ask because when I went to Gucci the other day, I was asking the SA something about Crystal GG but I completely blacked out on what it was called. The SA had no clue either even when I explained that it was coated fabric but shiny and plastic looking. She had no clue so she asked if I had bought from them before, I told her yes, but forgot to tell her that I mostly make purchases online. I gave her my name so she can look it up on their database, but I don't know if she found my file because technically my DH bought the bag I purchased in that store.
> 
> Either way she still had no clue what Crystal GG was.
> 
> I think one way they grab/store your info is when you fill out one of their warranty cards.



It would have to purchases made using the same name and/or cards. 

The till SA usually asks me if I am *** living at *** to verify and update (obviously the are many people who share the very same name)  

Not all SAs seem clued-up to say the least :true:. 

I have heard a Gucci Customer-Service employee tell a pack of whopping 'un-truths'  to a couple in front of me regarding a belt strap and then yet more complete nonsense to me. If they don't know something they should find out not talk out of their posteriors. Maybe she was mentally not-well and compulsive tendencies - I was shocked!


----------



## aeonat

dizchik said:


> I ask because when I went to Gucci the other day, I was asking the SA something about Crystal GG but I completely blacked out on what it was called. The SA had no clue either even when I explained that it was coated fabric but shiny and plastic looking. She had no clue so she asked if I had bought from them before, I told her yes, but forgot to tell her that I mostly make purchases online. I gave her my name so she can look it up on their database, but I don't know if she found my file because technically my DH bought the bag I purchased in that store.
> 
> Either way she still had no clue what Crystal GG was.
> 
> I think one way they grab/store your info is when you fill out one of their warranty cards.


 
When I was in gucci store last thursday, one client happened to ask the SA about crystal GG... again.. the SA said Gucci stop to make them.. so they are totally sold out of it.  I think if you want to get one.. it might need to see if there is any left from outlet


----------



## aeonat

papertiger said:


> BTW I got my hard-copy of Gucci's holiday brochure so you should have yours soon (if you don't have it already). Many of the holiday and Cruise items were delayed for the unveiling so perhaps they were sent out late.



Papertiger : I just got my holiday brochure too .. although not in hard cover it is still nice hahahah almost tempted to get baby wear Hahah luckily they are all in pink hahahah otherwise I will be in trouble!


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

Hey everyone! I'm Gabriel from Italy. 
I'm looking for my first designer bag (of course I've had many bags before, but nothing better than Fred Perry or Lacoste) 
I thought that the new men's half-moon Gucci would be a good start. It's not too showy (it only has the red-green stripe) and I think it's suede, which I love!
What do you think?

BTW that's the link to the official site: http://www.gucci.com/it/styles/243308AIU1Y2174


----------



## papertiger

aeonat said:


> Papertiger : I just got my holiday brochure too .. although not in hard cover it is still nice hahahah almost tempted to get baby wear Hahah luckily they are all in pink hahahah otherwise I will be in trouble!



That's only what is in cat, I've seen the samples and they are not all pink 

My sister and I have a friend who has just had twin boys, they will get the 'my first Gucci' bib and white booties each. I mean those baby booties - they are so completely, utterly and totally cute :buttercup:


----------



## papertiger

GabrieLouboutin said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Gabriel from Italy.
> I'm looking for my first designer bag (of course I've had many bags before, but nothing better than Fred Perry or Lacoste)
> I thought that the new men's half-moon Gucci would be a good start. It's not too showy (it only has the red-green stripe) and I think it's suede, which I love!
> What do you think?
> 
> BTW that's the link to the official site: http://www.gucci.com/it/styles/243308AIU1Y2174



I have that bag in that colour I LOVE IT!

Here was the reveal if you're interested.

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/cant-wait-any-longer-have-go-now-reveal-626047.html


----------



## krazy4bags

Hello everyone! wow...I feel like a newbie in here all over again! LOL I've been so out of the Gucci world that I don't even know what some of the new bags' names!! so sad.... 

On a happier note...it looks like some of you scored some great stuff again?? I'm too lazy to read 454672345 posts to catch up...any of you are nice enough be willing to fill me in real quick?? hehe


----------



## SatinDoll

Hello everyone. Speaking of crystal GG, has anyone had a problem with color transfer? I have seen some pieces show up in the outlets or consignment sites. I think it looks so nice, and was always wondering about that.


----------



## Aloibeo

Does anyone know that whether Gucci online (US) accept international credit card (ship to US address) or not ? I tried to purchase some stuffs but when I checked out, it said I need to preview my information and resubmit. I tried over and over again but cant help.
I think the problem is my credit card is international credit card, isnt it ?


----------



## niuniu75

Aloibeo said:


> Does anyone know that whether Gucci online (US) accept international credit card (ship to US address) or not ? I tried to purchase some stuffs but when I checked out, it said I need to preview my information and resubmit. I tried over and over again but cant help.
> I think the problem is my credit card is international credit card, isnt it ?



Gucci.com only accept credit cards that are issued in USA!


----------



## niuniu75

By the way , I would like to check it take how long to receive my bag if I order from gucci.com USA? Thanks!


----------



## aeonat

quick reveal of part of what I scored from DSW.. my lovely purple guccissima pump.. I will post more later on, when I received my other items... I will also try to see if this will match my purple guccissim pelham I got before..


----------



## papertiger

*aeonat* super-sexy and gorgeous colour, well well done


----------



## papertiger

On Thursday good luck was with me too and I bought a cute unused vintage shell-pink lizard change purse from late 1970s-'80s (in original box/tissue paper) for just £30 and all the proceeds will go to charity. I will put it in my mums black lizard Gucci 'Kelly', they should be a perfect fit


----------



## Belladiva79

im wondering if anyone knows what gucci bags went on sale at nordstrom?? is there a list out?


----------



## GhstDreamer

aeonat: Congrats on those beautiful pumps!


----------



## smalls

aeonat said:


> quick reveal of part of what I scored from DSW.. my lovely purple guccissima pump.. I will post more later on, when I received my other items... I will also try to see if this will match my purple guccissim pelham I got before..


 
These are beautiful!  Congrats!  I can't wait to see your other items.  I hope they match your purple pelham.  I think they match my guccissima tote.  lol, my wallet lucked out that none of the dsw gucci shoes came in a size smaller than a 6.  For shoes I only ordered some flip fops since those don't need to be an exact size.


----------



## aeonat

smalls said:


> These are beautiful! Congrats! I can't wait to see your other items. I hope they match your purple pelham. I think they match my guccissima tote. lol, my wallet lucked out that none of the dsw gucci shoes came in a size smaller than a 6. For shoes I only ordered some flip fops since those don't need to be an exact size.


 
Thanks Papertiger, Ghstdreamer and smalls!!

The pump is darker in color, I have to used flash to show the purple color in it.. so when I have time I will take a set shots for both items and see. I still waiting for 2 more pair of shoes and I ended up ordered the Gucci throw as well, since it is now additional 25% off.. I ordered both color and see which one I like most and will return the other one.. so I will post those once I received it.


----------



## smalls

aeonat said:


> Thanks Papertiger, Ghstdreamer and smalls!!
> 
> The pump is darker in color, I have to used flash to show the purple color in it.. so when I have time I will take a set shots for both items and see. I still waiting for 2 more pair of shoes and I ended up ordered the Gucci throw as well, since it is now additional 25% off.. I ordered both color and see which one I like most and will return the other one.. so I will post those once I received it.


 
heehee- I ordered the throw too. I held out but at $75 I could not resist them.


----------



## sneezz

Love the shoes aeonat!


----------



## ang2383

aeonat - love love love the purple pumps!  i can't do that height so i didn't/couldn't get any.  

i also got the throws!  one in brown and black.  i'll decide which to keep when it comes!


----------



## aeonat

ang2383 said:


> aeonat - love love love the purple pumps! i can't do that height so i didn't/couldn't get any.
> 
> i also got the throws! one in brown and black. i'll decide which to keep when it comes!


 

thank you sneezz and Ang2383.. hahah I can't do the height either.. but then.. I love the purple so much that I think i am going to keep it (so that I have the matching shoes to my purple guccissima pelham).  

Good!!  Can't wait for the throws to arrive.. i am worry that i will end up keeping both..need to be strong...


----------



## Beenie

*Aeonat *I LOOOOOVE purple so I definitely think you did well!  Are they comfy? 

So I went to the official sale site today and I am still underwhelmed which is good for my wallet! I did go look at the small beige/brown mono canvas messenger with web strap and I think that is my next Gucci purchase. Black Friday definitely reinforced why that is my next bag. Between power shopping, theme parks and traveling I know I will get lots of use out of it. So basically all I want is that bag, 2 different LV's and a new LV wallet and then my wishlist is complete! (maybe a SMALL brown trimmed Gucci wallet for the messenger too )


----------



## Belladiva79

Hello Im wondering if anyone can tell me if the medium boston bag with web detail went on sale anywhere???


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Saks and NM - black and tan suede versions. If you want the regular leather or gg canvas versions, those aren't on sale.


----------



## Bunifa

The sale this year was very disappointing!


----------



## mzbag

aeonat said:


> quick reveal of part of what I scored from DSW.. my lovely purple guccissima pump.. I will post more later on, when I received my other items... I will also try to see if this will match my purple guccissim pelham I got before..


 
Just stunning look at the heel and color! BeautifuL! Congrats and Enjoy!

Lovely lovely heels those are some head turners!


----------



## sneezz

Hello ladies! How is everybody doing?

I need someone to discourage me from buying the ballerina flat keychain from the sale.  It's sold out at my ocal boutique so if I buy from the website it's $128.xx after tax and shipping so it's not much of a deal as the origina price is $155 + tax. Will it get marked down further or go to the outlets for cheaper?  Help!!!! *PT where are you?*


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Hello ladies! How is everybody doing?
> 
> I need someone to discourage me from buying the ballerina flat keychain from the sale.  It's sold out at my ocal boutique so if I buy from the website it's $128.xx after tax and shipping so it's not much of a deal as the origina price is $155 + tax. Will it get marked down further or go to the outlets for cheaper?  Help!!!! *PT where are you?*



Sneezz: I think you should wait for second markdown. as you said the sale is not much compare to the orig price!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks aeonat, do you know when the second markdown is?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Agree wait for the second markdown!


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Hello ladies! How is everybody doing?
> 
> I need someone to discourage me from buying the ballerina flat keychain from the sale.  It's sold out at my ocal boutique so if I buy from the website it's $128.xx after tax and shipping so it's not much of a deal as the origina price is $155 + tax. Will it get marked down further or go to the outlets for cheaper?  Help!!!! *PT where are you?*



I'm here  where else would I be?  

I agree with others - I say wait if the price difference is not so much now


----------



## GhstDreamer

As others have been busy shopping for Gucci sale stuff, I've been customizing my Mango doll...I'm still not finished yet since I still have to pick up my carving tools. Here are a couple of pics so far:

Ghost eyes (I know creepy):





Red eyes:





Stock pic of her:


----------



## layla328

Hope someone can help!
I purchased a Gucci large Full Moon Tote from an outlet and I cannot find any information about it online. Does anyone know what season this bag is from? I'm giving it as a gift and I know I will be asked LOL!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## smalls

layla328 said:


> Hope someone can help!
> I purchased a Gucci large Full Moon Tote from an outlet and I cannot find any information about it online. Does anyone know what season this bag is from? I'm giving it as a gift and I know I will be asked LOL!
> Thanks in advance!


 
Sorry I don't know what year that bag was from but it's a gorgeous one!  What a great gift!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> As others have been busy shopping for Gucci sale stuff, I've been customizing my Mango doll...I'm still not finished yet since I still have to pick up my carving tools. Here are a couple of pics so far:
> 
> Ghost eyes (I know creepy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock pic of her:




 to the first

but nevertheless I like your customisation


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks PT! I just received my carving tools today plus eyelashes for her! I think I'm going to redo her blush as I accidentally mixed some black pastel with the red, her face looks a bit blotchy. So far she doesn't look like the same doll anymore.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Thanks PT! I just received my carving tools today plus eyelashes for her! I think I'm going to redo her blush as I accidentally mixed some black pastel with the red, her face looks a bit blotchy. So far she doesn't look like the same doll anymore.



I know, ITA, unless you had pointed it out I wouldn't have recognised her


----------



## layla328

smalls said:


> Sorry I don't know what year that bag was from but it's a gorgeous one! What a great gift!


 
Thank you! I guess I'll try reposting this on another thread.


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> I know, ITA, unless you had pointed it out I wouldn't have recognised her



I started on the lip carving and so far just created a little more depth. I haven't started stenciling the shape of the mouth yet. I sanded off the blush and decided not to colour any blush, also her lips I'm just going to go with a very very pale pink with glossy varnish or just the varnish. I don't want her face look too red. 

I purchased the perfect gothic dress for her too! A little pricey but well worth it!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I started on the lip carving and so far just created a little more depth. I haven't started stenciling the shape of the mouth yet. I sanded off the blush and decided not to colour any blush, also her lips I'm just going to go with a very very pale pink with glossy varnish or just the varnish. I don't want her face look too red.
> 
> I purchased the perfect gothic dress for her too! *A little pricey but well worth it!*



Now you sound like me 

I don't know how you do it, I would be so nervous, but it has certainly paid off and she looks great. Did you dye her hair with normal dye or did you take it all out and re-weave it all again? 

BTW have you heard of Sybarite dolls and Fashion Royalty? My niece is very keen so I was looking into modern dolls and it all seems really complicated (not to mention expensive). I wish I could just go somewhere and buy one 'physically' I'm not used to this sight-unseen online purchasing stuff .


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I have heard of them - read about them anyways in Haute Doll Magazine. They are beautiful but quite pricey. I find almost all BJD's to be very expensive. I am interested in ABJD like Dollfies by Volks but yikes...just the head alone for a new release is like several hundred dollars! I think they run in the thousands for complete new release doll. The costumes on them are breathtaking just like the ones on Syabrite.

In the meantime, I'll start saving up for a BTH...lol...


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^I have heard of them - read about them anyways in Haute Doll Magazine. They are beautiful but quite pricey. I find almost all BJD's to be very expensive. I am interested in ABJD like Dollfies by Volks but yikes...just the head alone for a new release is like several hundred dollars! I think they run in the thousands for complete new release doll. The costumes on them are breathtaking just like the ones on Syabrite.
> 
> *In the meantime, I'll start saving up for a BTH...lol...*



 you lost me a little with some of the dolly 'jargon' but I looked BJD up. Now you have interested in what all these dolls are. OK, I just looked at a Dolfie: http://burymeinthisdress.com/blog/2007/06/dollfie/ he is £627 before we start adding extras. Of course, I might be scared, he is as large as a small child.

 good idea, me too (again) Summer is a coming in soon 

In that case my niece might find she has to find an alternative Christmas present - like a Basic Barbie LOL.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Maybe an anniversary Barbie??? lol

I just finished my Blythe last night - took me 4 hours to do the lips. I decided to name her Mary Weather because it's a name of one of the characters in the graphic series Godchild. No blush, lip carved (more depth and slightly wider) and lightly pinked and glossed and new lashes.

Beware tons of pics coming:






Red Eyes:





New pullstrings:





Up close:





Ghost Eyes:


----------



## Beenie

^^  ARRRGGGGHHH (that is Beenie screaming) she is SO scary with the ghost eyes! But wow, great job, *GhstDreamer*.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks Beenie!!! She also has another set of customized eyechips glancing left - they're red and green candy eyes.  Right now she's my favourite one! It's kind of addicting - I'm itching to do another custom.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Maybe an anniversary Barbie??? lol
> 
> I just finished my Blythe last night - took me 4 hours to do the lips. I decided to name her Mary Weather because it's a name of one of the characters in the graphic series Godchild. No blush, lip carved (more depth and slightly wider) and lightly pinked and glossed and new lashes.
> 
> Beware tons of pics coming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pullstrings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost Eyes:



 I'm also screaming but in a good way 

 FANTASTIC_ top_ work* GhstDreamer* - you are an absolute wonder!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks PT! My mother came by and saw her and hated the pale eyes. I like them the best because they make her crazy zombie like with the hair and hey, I love zombie movies! lol Also it makes her look like one of those creepy dolls in horror films...

I can't believe she used to be Mango. I'm thinking of going back and redoing the face up on Peppermint. Being my first custom, there are lots of mistakes with Peppermint that I want to fix.


----------



## jkm5017

Can someone please tell me if this is an authentic Gucci chain hobo?
I just purchased it on ebay.
Thank you

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3Iq4ImM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Authentication posts should be posted in the authentication thread.


----------



## jkm5017

Sorry I saw that after I asked. Im new to purse forum.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^That's okay! Newbies get a free first pass..lol...


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer lovely doll I like she looks very realistic.  

Beautiful art nice customization looking forward to your next OOAK Blythe !

Congrats !


----------



## sneezz

That's Mango?  What a transformation!  I love the glittery eyes but the ghost eyes are creepy lol.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks mzbag and sneezz! I know I can't believe Mary Weather used to be Mango...she was cute as a stock doll but now she's still cute but in a more sinister way...lol...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Maybe an anniversary Barbie??? lol
> 
> I just finished my Blythe last night - took me 4 hours to do the lips. I decided to name her Mary Weather because it's a name of one of the characters in the graphic series Godchild. No blush, lip carved (more depth and slightly wider) and lightly pinked and glossed and new lashes.
> 
> Beware tons of pics coming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pullstrings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost Eyes:


 
She is Lovely... Ghost,... I love the Ghost Eyes she looks perfect...


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks CA!!! Right now I'm reworking Peppermint's face-up and correcting all the imperfections from my customization attempt. I also did a slight eye carving. Since I had extra eyechips lying around I replaced a couple of Cappuccino Chat's stock chips - I also used foils so the eyes are sparklier and brighter than my other dolls.


----------



## dizchik

*GhstDreamer*! I can't believe you did all that! Those are awesome customizations! Did you reroot her hair? 

I LOVE the pale eyes! I wanna do those too but my DH would freak! lol.. i've seen glassy metallic eye chips that have skulls behind them that I wanna get! I really hope to be able to customize a doll some day, but I guess I would have to start with taking it out of the box! 

BTW i love zombie movies too! Have you been catching The Walking Dead on AMC lately??


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks! No it's not a reroot - I did cut her original hair into a short bob. I wanted to keep her original hair (I like the colour). It gives her a completely different look without the wig. My next cheaper doll I want to get, I want to switch the stock body to something jointed and more pose-able. 

I love The Walking Dead - I'm thinking maybe even picking up the comics to read. It's kind of sad the first season was only 6 eps. My favourite Zombie movie is Shaun of the Dead. Anything is better once zombies are thrown in there. lol


----------



## dizchik

^Haha.. totally! My friend loves the gravels (my claimed shortcut to graphic novels) and says they're really good. His brother-in-law also did some of the CGI for the show. i LOVE Sean of the Dead.. but then again I'm a fan of Simon Pegg and his movies. I'm trying to finish up Pride and Prejudice and ZOMBIES, which is good, but it could use a bit more zombie action. Oh! Have you heard of the Zombie Walk? This past Halloween I regretfully passed up the chance to be a part of the Zombie Walk in Dallas 'cuz DH refused to go, and we had to go to a darn birthday party. Oh well, maybe next year! 

OMG! You should custom a Zombie Blythe!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^The Walking Dead has some good CGI...It was funny when I was watching the show, so many of the scenes I had to keep telling my BIL it's straight from Resident Evil 1, 2 and Nemesis! Glad to hear the GN are good - I need to check the series out. I heard of the Zombie Walk but not the one in Dallas. Too bad maybe you can go next year? 

Zombie blythe would be soo cute and creepy....


----------



## papertiger

Talking of the walking dead I went to work today followed by a huge bout of Chistmas shopping - and I am fit to drop.

Good news and bad news:

The good news was I bought my bag (you know the one  they had to order it back in the store I took so long over deciding about it) and a little extra from the preview sale 

...more good news, I also bought a few TDF Gucci vintage pieces. There is no better!

Bad news is I found out how much the new large tooled-leather Bamboo Top-handle will be  for S/S - over £3K


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Yay you survived work and Christmas shopping!!! 

Congrats on your "new" Gucci vintage pieces - which bag is the one you've been talking about? Completely clueless here.....

That is indeed horrible news...if that's in pounds, I had to know how much it is in American.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Yay you survived work and Christmas shopping!!!
> 
> Congrats on your "new" Gucci vintage pieces - which bag is the one you've been talking about? Completely clueless here.....
> 
> That is indeed horrible news...if that's in pounds, I had to know how much it is in American.



Thank you GD

That _is_ pounds! (Although included is our VAT (tax) which will have gone up 2 1/2 % to 20 %)


----------



## sneezz

I just picked these up.  Do you ladies think that my outfit has to have purple/lavender in it to wear these earrings?


----------



## GhstDreamer

sneezz: those are beautiful earrings - so delicate and pretty. No I don't think you need to have something lavender or purplish to wear them at all!


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> I just picked these up.  Do you ladies think that my outfit has to have purple/lavender in it to wear these earrings?



I think they are neutral enough to wear with anything


----------



## sneezz

Thanks GD and PT.  I was mulling over whether or not to get them since the posts are yellow.  I figured I can always change them right?  

PT, are you talking about the ostrich BTH?  If not, Idk which bag you're speaking of.  And some vintage goodies and preview sale goodies too?  You have been a busy tiger!  I can't wait to see it all!  Bummer about the other bag.  What's it look like?  I'm sure with some scrimping and saving you can get it someday.. wait I just realized who I was talking to lol.


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Thanks GD and PT.  I was mulling over whether or not to get them since the posts are yellow.  I figured I can always change them right?
> 
> PT, are you talking about the ostrich BTH?  If not, Idk which bag you're speaking of.  And some vintage goodies and preview sale goodies too?  You have been a busy tiger!  I can't wait to see it all!  Bummer about the other bag.  What's it look like?  I'm sure with some *scrimping and saving* you can get it someday.. wait I just realized who I was talking to lol.



I do my best LOL 

I tried the ostrich BTH but it only came in med for A/W and it wasn't right on me so I bought the large grey-blue BTH instead 

This time I bought the python Catherine http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247285EIV8G4014#

but I still have my doubts (that's not like me ). Maybe something is wrong with me, it should tick all the boxes.

I don't know whether to return it and get this one instead (it hasn't come in the store yet so I couldn't see it IRL http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/254883EJU0G8106#

I am all a dither :wondering


----------



## sme99

Hi, can anyone tell me how to upload my own photos from Documents to a posting on the Authentification thread, please? When I click on Insert Image, it asks for a URL   Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## llaga22

I received my throw from DSW with my 2 shoe orders plus my Boston Guccissima from the outlet... I have been very busy lately I can not post pics... but... good Lord, I have been bad. And that's just Gucci I told you.....


----------



## sneezz

sme99 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how to upload my own photos from Documents to a posting on the Authentification thread, please? When I click on Insert Image, it asks for a URL   Any advice would be much appreciated!



The insert image option is used when you upload a picture linked to an online photo imaging host page like photobucket for example.  To upload pics from your documents, simply click "post reply" below.  Then click the paperclip icon.  Then click "choose file" then click "upload".  HTH!



llaga22 said:


> I received my throw from DSW with my 2 shoe orders plus my Boston Guccissima from the outlet... I have been very busy lately I can not post pics... but... good Lord, I have been bad. And that's just Gucci I told you.....



Oh my!  I wonder what else you bought!


----------



## sneezz

papertiger said:


> I do my best LOL
> 
> I tried the ostrich BTH but it only came in med for A/W and it wasn't right on me so I bought the large grey-blue BTH instead
> 
> This time I bought the python Catherine http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247285EIV8G4014#
> 
> but I still have my doubts (that's not like me ). Maybe something is wrong with me, it should tick all the boxes.
> 
> I don't know whether to return it and get this one instead (it hasn't come in the store yet so I couldn't see it IRL http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/254883EJU0G8106#
> 
> I am all a dither :wondering



Ah yes, I remember that's what you said about the ostrich BTH.  You're not the dithering type...so unlike you!  I personally like the python Catherine more, such a vibrant blue!  Which boxes are not ticking for you with the Catherine??


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> I do my best LOL
> 
> I tried the ostrich BTH but it only came in med for A/W and it wasn't right on me so I bought the large grey-blue BTH instead
> 
> This time I bought the python Catherine http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247285EIV8G4014#
> 
> but I still have my doubts (that's not like me ). Maybe something is wrong with me, it should tick all the boxes.
> 
> I don't know whether to return it and get this one instead (it hasn't come in the store yet so I couldn't see it IRL http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/254883EJU0G8106#
> 
> I am all a dither :wondering



Well I really like both bags but you know me and which one I mostly prefer!


----------



## aeonat

papertiger:  Hahah.. I also think both are good.. but since you already have several BTH.. maybe you can venture inot the catherine.. what about some modeling shots for catherine...


----------



## aeonat

wow.. I have been so busy at work... overtime almost every single day.. now I can take a short break.. now itching to buy something hahaha....
but I still didn't see anything I like on Gucci sale yet... I think it will be good for my wallet..  I have added the Denim large sukey on my wish list for next sale hahah.. something to look forward to.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^The denim sukey is one that has a good chance of making it to the outlet.

When do you think the second round of markdowns will be? I'm still seeing the dorothy key charm on the sale site...


----------



## sme99

sneezz said:


> The insert image option is used when you upload a picture linked to an online photo imaging host page like photobucket for example. To upload pics from your documents, simply click "post reply" below. Then click the paperclip icon. Then click "choose file" then click "upload". HTH!
> 
> Many thanks!!!!


----------



## sneezz

^ oops I forgot.  One more step.  Click the drop down arrow next to the paperclip and click on the attached file.  The pic should show up after you finish your post.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Here's Hana (aka Peppermint) with her new face. I didn't really like what I did before and decided she needed a new face-up. I think she looks better now than my first attempt. 

All Work done: boggled and sleepy eyes, new pullstrings, hair washed and trimmed, 3 custom eye chips, lips carved with dark pink lip pastel sealed with gloss varnish, teal eyelids glossed sealed, eyes carved for bigger eye sockets, new pastel makeup, philtrum lightly carved and custom eyelashes.


----------



## sneezz

Great job GD!  I like her new look!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks sneezz!!! I shouldn't have posted up the pic so soon - I had a sudden urge to carve her nostrils, which I did and now she has larger nostrils! lol


----------



## papertiger

*GD* Peppermint looks so pretty with her enhanced features but still very in-keeping with her name 

Haven't got round to doing mod pics of me with the Catherine but I will try soon. I must say the bag s growing on me. 

Sometimes when I have bought too much on one day, for me and/or others,  I feel similarly as if I binged on a too many sweets, I feel a bit sick. I know it can't be helped doing Christmas shopping after all better to get most of it in one go but after carrying round books and papers all day, then shopping bags in the eve and dangerously _squashed_ and pushed and prodded on every mode of transport -  I could not even look at a sopping bag never mind the stuff inside when I got home .


----------



## Beenie

^^ haha, I was thinking that may be part of your unlove with Miss Catherine. I have to say, the chocolate guccissima version of this bag is something I want.


----------



## sme99

sneezz said:


> ^ oops I forgot. One more step. Click the drop down arrow next to the paperclip and click on the attached file. The pic should show up after you finish your post.


 
Thanks for all your advice, much appreciated. I  managed to post item ok, but there doesn't seem to be much activity on the authentification thread. I've re-posted today because I seem to have been missed out when others around my post got answers. Hopefully, I'll get an answer very soon


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> ^^ haha, I was thinking that may be part of your unlove with Miss Catherine. I have to say, the chocolate guccissima version of this bag is something I want.




 so tue, if I'm hungry, thirsty or tired luxuries take a 'backseat' for a while at least.

Choc guccissima med Catherine would look fab on you *Beenie*  The med has the benefit of the shoulder strap. I already have a similar bag from 2005 the same size as the med (but in burgundy suede/leather) very _very_ useful for smart or casual .


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: Glad to hear you're loving the Catherine more and more! It is a beautiful bag but I know what you mean - BTH still reigns...lol...

I haven't been shopping for Christmas as much this year. I know it can be such an adrenaline rush and then I usually crash. Most of the people I know want practical gifts like gas or grocery cards, books, etc. and my older sister is usually pretty tough to shop for but since she's on her Blythe addiction, I just packaged my Mango clothes and all her accessories (she's been wanting that stock but it's been sold out) and included a Starbucks card too. I usually buy a ton of stuff for myself too but I didn't feel that much of a need this year. Maybe it's because I've been buying too much for myself all year round!:shame:


----------



## papertiger

Thanks GD  I think it's your Blythes that are getting all the pressies this year. My sister is also quite 'difficult' to buy for, if I buy anything 'wrong' for my mother it just goes in a draw, 5 years later she will just give t to me back and say she has too may things but if I buy something that is wrong for my sister I will never hear the last of it FOREVER! 

Here is the promised mod photo, this is a fair representation of the type of thing I would wear it with in Winter but my BF was slightly confused and took a pic that shows the scarf off cos normally that's what I ask him to do. I hope everyone can see, it's in a public album so it should be OK. In a few days I will take it down because I am paranoid of %*&£*@ seeing it in case I need to return it for the BTH (that's why it looks so stuffed-full because of the original paper inside and why I am holding it with a scarf wrapped round the handle). 

Please share your thoughts,  I can take it


----------



## papertiger

Darn, even _I_ can't see that ^ !  I'll have to do it normally and hope this thread moves fast


----------



## GhstDreamer

^That is an awesome modeling shot PT! I love anything BTH but this one I think is a keeper, still a very classic bag and it looks great on you. However if you're still feeling kind of iffy about the Catherine, then maybe you can return it?


----------



## smalls

papertiger said:


> Darn, even _I_ can't see that ^ ! I'll have to do it normally and hope this thread moves fast


 
PT- you look amazing in this pic!  I love your outfit - it looks so glamorous and well put together and the bag is soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## papertiger

*Ghstdreamer* Thank you, I like the Catherine and a lot and more and more, I am very fussy when it comes to python, I think certain bags just don't work. The silver python BTH should have arrived for me to compare and choose between these bags but the bag is so delayed I had to order the Catherine back into the store or lose the opportunity to get it. 

It's more a case of not being able to get them both (no-way ). I really need to see the the silver python BTH IRL for my own satisfaction but now I see the Catherine more objectively, courtesy of a photo, I am actually hoping I won't be -struck.

*smalls *thank you so much, I appreciate your comment, if everyone says the same thing I will be almost certain of keeping the bag. 

I almost feel bad for the Catherine I ever doubted :shame:. Anyone else please feel free to comment


----------



## mzbag

PT: Wow you look fabulous lovely modeling pic and Miss Catherine looks stunning !

I luv your scarf too! Enjoy!


----------



## sneezz

PT, I love love love the Catherine on you, great job accessorizing and congrats again!


----------



## aeonat

Hahahahh Papertiger: I think your modeling shots already show that Catherine is a keeper! Another amazing modeling shots !!!!


----------



## Beenie

OH.....MY......GOSH! papertiger get over the doubting! That bag is TDF and I am like this: 

all at once! (sorry for smiley overload)


----------



## COACH ADDICT

papertiger said:


> Darn, even _I_ can't see that ^ ! I'll have to do it normally and hope this thread moves fast


 
I saw this pic in your album of H scarfs... congrats this bag is just stunning.. and the outfit is perfect..  But then again it always is...


----------



## papertiger

*mzbag, sneezz, aeonat, Beenie, COACH ADDICT* too what can I say? 

I think after that unanimous vote of confidence for my new bag I may have to keep it


----------



## flipchickmc

PT!!! She's GORGEOUS - definitely a keeper.  I always love your modeling shots.  So chic girlfriend!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> PT!!! She's GORGEOUS - definitely a keeper.  I always love your modeling shots.  So chic girlfriend!



 Thank you so much, I am keeping that darling .

Sooo lovely to see you here *flip*, we all miss miss miss you. If we don't 'meet'  again before Christmas/New Year have the most wonderful and peaceful time.


----------



## Beenie

I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but we have a new Gucci baby!!! *Aeonat* had her baby boy at 1 am (PST)! It sounds like mommy and baby are doing well. Happy birthday, baby Aeonat artyhat:


----------



## Beenie

GRRR, Beenie is having a VERY bad day!!!  Someone stole my credit card info and bought 2 laptops last month and I just saw it on my statement. A BUNCH of hassles have ensued...:censor:


----------



## flipchickmc

PT - I miss u guys too!

Woohoo for Aeonat and her new baby boy!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

Oh no Beenie! That sucks. I hope it all gets taken care of quickly. What a hassle - especially during the holidays.


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but we have a new Gucci baby!!! *Aeonat* had her baby boy at 1 am (PST)! It sounds like mommy and baby are doing well. Happy birthday, baby Aeonat artyhat:




 a new Gucci baby boy, 

congratulations *aeonat*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Beenie said:


> GRRR, Beenie is having a VERY bad day!!!  Someone stole my credit card info and bought 2 laptops last month and I just saw it on my statement. A BUNCH of hassles have ensued...:censor:



OMG *Beenie *- _everyone's_ worst nightmare, I hope you get it all sorted


----------



## Beenie

thanks *flipchickmc* and *papertiger. *The worst part is that they have to cancel the card and I bought a few last minute gifts online that I could not find in stores last night and now I am fighting with the different stores to still get what I ordered since that was the card I used. One in particular I HAVE to have since it is my 13 year old brother's BIG gift from sissy. AND to add insult to injury, the laptops they bought with MY card were more $$ than the one I bought my own self! I HATE thieves.

And we do miss you, *flipchickmc. *Any sale purchases?


----------



## Suzzeee

I love, love, love that Catherine *PT* -- gorgeous modeling shot as well!  

*Beenie* - so sorry about your CC -totally sucks!

*Aeonat* -- congrats - that's awesome!!!

I second that *Beenie *- about missing* Flip* too!!!


----------



## Suzzeee

Darned outlet - having a 50% off sale on jewelry after I just went to Vegas and splurged on a fabulous Barbara Bixby ring!    Guess it's gonna be a very merry xmas to me 'cuz I'm getting that Chiodo ring I've been wanting for ages!!!!


----------



## sneezz

Yay! Happy Birthday to aeonat's baby boy!  
Wish you a speedy recovery aeonat. 

Beenie, so sorry to read about your situation.  I do hope that it gets resolved ASAP and that your Christmas will be saved.  

Suzzeee, I'd love to see your Gucci ring when you get it!  Definitely pays to be patient!

So my Chanel earrings arrived from yoogiscloset today and I'm sad to say they're going back.  I cleaned them with alcohol before trying them on and the minute they were on, my ear started itching right away.    I guess this means I should really stick to gold jewelry like I'm supposed to.  It's sad cuz that means I can never get the Chanel CC crystal studs I've wanted since forever!


----------



## aeonat

Thank you Bennie for updating you all! Out baby boy is born this morning at 1am. He is 9 lbs 1 oz and 21.5 inches long. I am still in hospital and hopefully can go out tomorrow! And we will be home to celebrate our first Christmas with the baby. The girls are also very excited about arrival of  baby brother! 
Thank you for your blessing!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Congrats on your baby boy, aeonat! How wonderful right before Christmas!


----------



## smalls

aeonat said:


> Thank you Bennie for updating you all! Out baby boy is born this morning at 1am. He is 9 lbs 1 oz and 21.5 inches long. I am still in hospital and hopefully can go out tomorrow! And we will be home to celebrate our first Christmas with the baby. The girls are also very excited about arrival of baby brother!
> Thank you for your blessing!!


 
Congrats to you and your family and your new baby boy!  That is awesome!


----------



## Beenie

aeonat said:


> Thank you Bennie for updating you all! Out baby boy is born this morning at 1am. He is 9 lbs 1 oz and 21.5 inches long. I am still in hospital and hopefully can go out tomorrow! And we will be home to celebrate our first Christmas with the baby. The girls are also very excited about arrival of baby brother!
> Thank you for your blessing!!


 
YAY! I have been keeping up with all of the baby stuff on FB, as I am sure you know. I cannot believe he was so big since you're so tiny! I LOVE his name so much too. And my goodness is he a cutie! Enjoy your first Christmas as FIVE.


----------



## sneezz

That's a big boy aeonat!  How did you do it?  They will let you out that early?  What's his name?  Hope you and baby are doing well!

I forgot to say "hi" Flip.  How have you been?  We have all missed you! 

Erm..I just picked up a Gucci from Bluefly's private sale. 

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-diamante-leather-trim-Sukey-medium-bag/cat1090200/311951301/detail.fly


----------



## mzbag

aeonat said:


> Thank you Bennie for updating you all! Out baby boy is born this morning at 1am. He is 9 lbs 1 oz and 21.5 inches long. I am still in hospital and hopefully can go out tomorrow! And we will be home to celebrate our first Christmas with the baby. The girls are also very excited about arrival of baby brother!
> Thank you for your blessing!!


 
Congrats to you and your family! 

Wow your son is a Christmas baby !

I know he wasn't born on 12/25 however any baby born close to the date or on is considered a special bundle of joy!

Wishing you a speedy recovery and lots of joy to your family !


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> That's a big boy aeonat!  How did you do it?  They will let you out that early?  What's his name?  Hope you and baby are doing well!
> 
> I forgot to say "hi" Flip.  How have you been?  We have all missed you!
> 
> *Erm..I just picked up a Gucci from Bluefly's private sale. *
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-diamante-leather-trim-Sukey-medium-bag/cat1090200/311951301/detail.fly



You _almost_ managed to sneak that one by me


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> That's a big boy aeonat!  How did you do it?  They will let you out that early?  What's his name?  Hope you and baby are doing well!
> 
> I forgot to say "hi" Flip.  How have you been?  We have all missed you!
> 
> Erm..I just picked up a Gucci from Bluefly's private sale.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-diamante-leather-trim-Sukey-medium-bag/cat1090200/311951301/detail.fly



We want to come out early so my mom won't be too stress out with cooking special meal for me and take care of two girls. His name is Joshua. I am doing okay , still adjusting to the every 3 hrs feeding schedule. 

Sneezz: lucky you to score such a beauty! I was spying on the belt nag as well but again too late.


----------



## aeonat

mzbag said:


> Congrats to you and your family!
> 
> Wow your son is a Christmas baby !
> 
> I know he wasn't born on 12/25 however any baby born close to the date or on is considered a special bundle of joy!
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery and lots of joy to your family !



Mzbag: thanks !! I think he really wants to be out to celebrate Xmas at home!! We are like 1 week early... I am totally not prepared. I was planning for induction on 12/26 but I am glad that he is out now... Otherwise don't think I can take push a bigger baby!


----------



## papertiger

aeonat said:


> Mzbag: thanks !! *I think he really wants to be out to celebrate Xmas at home!! We are like 1 week early... I am totally not prepared.* I was planning for induction on 12/26 but I am glad that he is out now... Otherwise don't think I can take push a bigger baby!





I know that rest isn't on the cards right now but I wish you lots of energy with that early delivery of your 'bundle of joy'. Joshua probably wanted a birthday all for himself and I don't blame him. 

My BF's sister was born on Christmas day and my sister near enough, they both always complain about it .


----------



## sneezz

papertiger said:


> You _almost_ managed to sneak that one by me


----------



## sneezz

Aeonat, that is a beautiful name.  Dare I ask...did you have a vaginal delivery?  Yikes..and kudos to you if you did.  You would be my hero.  Popping out a 9 pounder and posting the same day haha.  So glad you didn't have to get induced.  Little Joshua probably heard you discussing the induction and showed up early cuz he didn't want mommy to have one either!  He was probably like "I shall not be evicted..I will leave ON MY OWN TERMS!" Lol.


----------



## ang2383

Beenie said:


> GRRR, Beenie is having a VERY bad day!!! Someone stole my credit card info and bought 2 laptops last month and I just saw it on my statement. A BUNCH of hassles have ensued...:censor:


 
oh no!!! i'm so sorry to hear that. i hope they get caught and lots of bad things happen to them. i hope you get your other items too. 



sneezz said:


> So my Chanel earrings arrived from yoogiscloset today and I'm sad to say they're going back. I cleaned them with alcohol before trying them on and the minute they were on, my ear started itching right away.  I guess this means I should really stick to gold jewelry like I'm supposed to. It's sad cuz that means I can never get the Chanel CC crystal studs I've wanted since forever!


 
oh no =( that sucks. chanel recently started their fine jewelry collection. maybe u could check that out? i prefer gold over silver so i've been hoping for a gold CC stud earring. haha nothing yet...



aeonat said:


> Thank you Bennie for updating you all! Out baby boy is born this morning at 1am. He is 9 lbs 1 oz and 21.5 inches long. I am still in hospital and hopefully can go out tomorrow! And we will be home to celebrate our first Christmas with the baby. The girls are also very excited about arrival of baby brother!
> Thank you for your blessing!!


 
congrats aeonat!!!! omgosh!!!! yay!!!! i'm so happy for you and your family. this will be a very memorable xmas =). you have fb? add me!!! look for "angeline chan" under the nyu alum network. 



Beenie said:


> YAY! I have been keeping up with all of the baby stuff on FB, as I am sure you know. I cannot believe he was so big since you're so tiny! I LOVE his name so much too. And my goodness is he a cutie! Enjoy your first Christmas as FIVE.


 
beenie! you have fb too? add me!!! look for "angeline chan" under the nyu alum network. 

---------------------------------------------------

anyone else, feel free to add me as well. haha i am addicted to fb 

i'm leaving on a 14 day cruise soon to the southern caribbean. i'm leaving january 2nd and coming back january 16. i'll be going to dominica, barbados, antigua, st marteen, st thomas, dominican republic and their private island (labadee, haiti). 

anyone going on vacation soon?


----------



## Beenie

*sneezz* I like your newest order. My black Gucci gets the most use out of all my bags so I think you'll get lots out of yoursa too. Post pictures so I can be jealous when it comes.

*ang2383* yay, we're FB friends . I am so jealous of your upcoming cruise! You know I love some RCI! I am trying to plan just a little 3 day Bahama one in March with 2 of my GF's so hopefully it works out. I was trying to get to NYC in 3 weeks but my friends backed out


----------



## ang2383

Beenie said:


> *ang2383* yay, we're FB friends . I am so jealous of your upcoming cruise! You know I love some RCI! I am trying to plan just a little 3 day Bahama one in March with 2 of my GF's so hopefully it works out. I was trying to get to NYC in 3 weeks but my friends backed out


 
aww yay!!! =)  

you should def do the 3 day cruise!  heck, even a 1 day cruise would be cool.  def let me know if u ever come to NYC.  maybe we can have a min-tpf meet!  =)

soooooo awesome news that just made my day!!! i bought my boss a gucci cosmetic case for xmas + bday gift.  she's super duper nice to me and always looks out for me so i wanted to do something nice for her in return.  so i gave her the gift today and she just gave me my gift and it's a baby pink guccissima wallet omggggggg!!!!  i am so STOKED!   i'll post reveal pix later.


----------



## flipchickmc

Aeonat - how wonderful to be blessed with a healthy BIG baby boy during this special time of the year.  Truly a gift and Joshua is a great name.

sneez - CONGRATS on your Sukey Top Handle Zip Top!  We are bag sisters...I have the same bag in beige/ebony gg fabric with off-white trim (Hawaii exclusive color).


----------



## flipchickmc

I'm on FB too!  I think if you search for flipchickmcATyahooDOTcom - you'll be able to find me.


----------



## llaga22

Joshua is a beautiful name! Congrats! My youngest boy is Joshua too!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks Beenie, this will be my second black canvas Gucci. The other is the small pelham hobo .  I will be sure to post pics when I pick her up from my MIL's tomorrow.  It delivers tomorrow but I'm super nervous cuz DH will be suspicious.  I will say it's the nanny's package lol.

Flip, after seeing yours, I had to get one too!  If you can pull it off at 4'11", I'm sure I can too as I'm only 1/2" taller lol.  I think it'd be great for going out with DS, cuz I can probably fit a diaper or two in there with a change of clothes for him on top of everything else I carry daily.

Ang2383, do post pics of your new wallet!  Your boss is sooo generous!  Lucky duck!


----------



## sneezz

Aeonat, I've been wanting a belt bag too.  I hope to have one by the time we go to Disney World (a few more years).

OMG, I just checked the tracking on my new Gucci and it was delivered this afternoon!  That makes 3 boxes to pick up from my MIL's (the other 2 are non-Gucci shoes).

Ang2383, if Chanel ever comes out with the CC earrings in gold, I'll be the first in line.  But they'd probably be outta my price range.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Too bad your Chanel earrings didn't work out but at least you got your new Gucci!!! Remember if you have some time (between all the holiday madness!) post some pics of your new Gucci bag!

My ears have the same reaction to anything not gold - it sucks not to be able to wear silver earrings.


----------



## ang2383

sneezz said:


> Ang2383, do post pics of your new wallet!  Your boss is sooo generous!  Lucky duck!





sneezz said:


> Aeonat, I've been wanting a belt bag too.  I hope to have one by the time we go to Disney World (a few more years).
> 
> OMG, I just checked the tracking on my new Gucci and it was delivered this afternoon!  That makes 3 boxes to pick up from my MIL's (the other 2 are non-Gucci shoes).
> 
> Ang2383, if Chanel ever comes out with the CC earrings in gold, I'll be the first in line.  But they'd probably be outta my price range.



yes!  i will post pictures.  i've never seen this style or color scheme before bc it has a black horsebit charm thingie on it.  i'm assuming it is an older style from the outlet?  once i post it, someone will have to help me identify it =).  

and belt bags are AWESOME!!!  i have the small and big one.  belt bags would be great for disney.  i wore mine for disney when i went while i made the bf carry the bigger bag haha... disney is my favorite place!  i'm obsessed with it... maybe a little more than gucci haha...

yea i'm thinkin if it comes out in gold, it'll be near the $1,000 price range =(.  big boo!  
 


GhstDreamer said:


> My ears have the same reaction to anything not gold - it sucks not to be able to wear silver earrings.



it does suck very much =(


----------



## Beenie

ang2383 said:


> GREAT gift from your boss! She must know you well.


----------



## papertiger

ang2383 said:


> i'm leaving on a 14 day cruise soon to the southern caribbean. i'm leaving january 2nd and coming back january 16. i'll be going to dominica, barbados, antigua, st marteen, st thomas, dominican republic and their private island (labadee, haiti).
> 
> anyone going on vacation soon?




 I can pack my...er I mean your  luggage - with me folded inside - can you swing by my place first?


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> I'm on FB too!  I think if you search for flipchickmcATyahooDOTcom - you'll be able to find me.




 I'm not on FB (not good for naughty teachers ) Please keep returning here occasionally to visit :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Aeonat, I've been wanting a belt bag too.  I hope to have one by the time we go to Disney World (a few more years).
> 
> *OMG, I just checked the tracking on my new Gucci and it was delivered this afternoon! * That makes 3 boxes to pick up from my MIL's (the other 2 are non-Gucci shoes).
> 
> Ang2383, if Chanel ever comes out with the CC earrings in gold, I'll be the first in line.  But they'd probably be outta my price range.



 I think I am almost as excited as you are 

Chanel fine jewellery > the prices OY!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Too bad your Chanel earrings didn't work out but at least you got your new Gucci!!! Remember if you have some time (between all the holiday madness!) post some pics of your new Gucci bag!
> 
> My ears have the same reaction to anything not gold - it sucks not to be able to wear silver earrings.



:kiss: Just for you!


----------



## papertiger

*Happy Christmas everyone on this thread *
:santawave:


I spent 6 hours finding the prefect leather gloves for my BF today. If he doesn't like them he has until the end of Jan to change them in the shop - if he loses them - ever - we are splitting up!

I think I just 'bought' another exotic Gucci (OK I did ) 

This time *sneezz* won't be cross because 'I' bought it at a independent designer outlet down from over £2K to £250 whatever the percentages are I think that's pretty good for me - and it wasn't me paying 

*Beenie* will like it because it's purple and it's a Hysteria.


----------



## r15324

I haven't been on the PF for a while now, but I just want to wish y'all a *Very Merry Christmas*!


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: Another exotic reveal soon??? Amazing deal!

r15324: Merry Christmas to you too! Hope your new job wasn't keeping you too busy from visiting us - remember to update us on any new Gucci rumours in the new year...

ang2383: I'm sure you'll have tons of fun on your vacation! It must be so nice to get away from all this cold and snow and slush and crazy holiday shoppers....

I'm on FB but rarely and it's on the super secure setting - as teachers we were "recommended" not to have FB accounts...


----------



## sneezz

GD, it sucks to not be able to wear costume jewelry cuz there's so much cute stuff out there.

PT, how could I possibly be cross with you?  Especially since that was such a good steal and you were not paying for it?  Lol.  I can't wait for your reveal!  As for mine, I couldn't open it yet as DH was present.  I shall have to wait till Sunday when he's on call at the hospital lol.

The boots (Stuart Weitzman 5050) I ordered from Nordies came in and they fit perfectly but Bloomies had an even better deal so I'm sending the Nordies pair back (they were already price matched from another competitor).  I am saving $126 with Bloomies!


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Aeonat, that is a beautiful name. Dare I ask...did you have a vaginal delivery? Yikes..and kudos to you if you did. You would be my hero. Popping out a 9 pounder and posting the same day haha. So glad you didn't have to get induced. Little Joshua probably heard you discussing the induction and showed up early cuz he didn't want mommy to have one either! He was probably like "I shall not be evicted..I will leave ON MY OWN TERMS!" Lol.


 
*sneezz:* Thanks! Hahah Yep.. it is V delivery!! I only pushes 5-6 times (within 20-30mins time frame). 

hahaha... I guess he just want to stay home for xmas!!

Sorry to hear that your chanel earrings didn't work!! You ears are really sensitive.. I can't wear my chanel earrgins for too long... more than 1 -2 days.. but at least it didn't cause any itchness up front like yours.  Have you try other chanel earrings?? maybe just because of this style of post materials irriate you??


----------



## aeonat

Merry Christmas to you all!!!  

PT: can't wait to see your purple hysteria hahaha I already love it by the sound of it!


----------



## aeonat

flipchickmc said:


> Aeonat - how wonderful to be blessed with a healthy BIG baby boy during this special time of the year.  Truly a gift and Joshua is a great name).



flipchickmc: we All miss you !! Long time no see on tpf!!! 
Thanks !! Joshua surely is the perfect gifts for this year Xmas!!


----------



## aeonat

Sneezz: congrats on your new sukey tote?have you receive it yet? Btw... I didn't see your review of the messenger bag from bluefly? 

Last time ... One of the sleepless nite feeding baby... I was checking out on bluefly and I found the belt bag in someone else cart hahaha... I was so tired but then I check back again ... It available so I got it!!! Yay! I only find the 30 off coupon. Since I added to my account and can't use those 15%coupon not sure if it will work for my accOunt thou.. But anyway... Can't wait to get it! I already have the single pouch Gucci belt bag in black monogram. Can't wait for the large one . ( I got a small one in blue for my mom which is too small for me)


----------



## sneezz

Aeonat, I can't believe you squeezed out that baby!  You are my hero.  I couldn't even get a 7 pounder out!  Needless to say, the second one was a repeat c-sec cuz we didn't wait long enough for a VBAC. 

I ended up returning the messenger.  It was took rectangular for my liking.  I did get the zip top tote but have yet to post pics.  It's a lot smaller than I had expected but very pretty.  Bluefly listed the wrong dimensions.  I will post pics soon, maybe tomorrow.

Congrats on the belt bag!  Is it the larger size?  What color?  Stalking does pay off!  There was a $40 off code (FALL8) but another $30 off is better than nothing.  Middle of the night shopping can be dangerous for the wallet lol.  I want the smaller size.


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Aeonat, I can't believe you squeezed out that baby!  You are my hero.  I couldn't even get a 7 pounder out!  Needless to say, the second one was a repeat c-sec cuz we didn't wait long enough for a VBAC.
> 
> I ended up returning the messenger.  It was took rectangular for my liking.  I did get the zip top tote but have yet to post pics.  It's a lot smaller than I had expected but very pretty.  Bluefly listed the wrong dimensions.  I will post pics soon, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats on the belt bag!  Is it the larger size?  What color?  Stalking does pay off!  There was a $40 off code (FALL8) but another $30 off is better than nothing.  Middle of the night shopping can be dangerous for the wallet lol.  I want the smaller size.



Hahah I am also surprised with the 9 lbs baby !!! At least he is early if he arrive one week later... He might be even bigger ....

Can't wait to see your sukey zip top tote and modeling pics. So is it still right size for you? 

I got the large beige monogram with green and red web strap. The one I have been looking for a very long time !!! I would love to find the crystal GG belt bag but it was sold out during last sale. But at least I got this classic one. I will keep an eye for you on the small one. Since I got the small blue monogram canvas one from Gucci sale.


----------



## sneezz

I think the tote is a good size for me, it's smaller than the medium sukey tote for sure.  The only thing I'm not sure about is the longer detachable strap.  I might go without it, but then it becomes a satchel for me since double rolled handles never stay on my shoulder.  I don't like satchels all that much though, definitely prefer hobo styles.  Thanks, definitely let me know if you see a small mono belt bag in classic beige with red and green web stripe. . When was the blue on one sale?


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> I think the tote is a good size for me, it's smaller than the medium sukey tote for sure. The only thing I'm not sure about is the longer detachable strap. I might go without it, but then it becomes a satchel for me since double rolled handles never stay on my shoulder. I don't like satchels all that much though, definitely prefer hobo styles. Thanks, definitely let me know if you see a small mono belt bag in classic beige with red and green web stripe. . When was the blue on one sale?


 
Can you use the longer strap as messenger bag style? 

I think I got the blue on gucci sale a few years back.. don't remember now.. but the small beige belt bag was on sale during last DSW sale.. for a very good price.. but I didn't get it because the small one is too small for me.


----------



## Beenie

papertiger said:


> *Beenie* will like it because it's purple and it's a Hysteria.


 
WHERE IS IT!!!???  OMG, you KNOW I am going to love it!



aeonat said:


> I got the large beige monogram with green and red web strap. The one I have been looking for a very long time !!!


 
How is Joshua doing?  Are the girls just eating him up? He is really cute! I LOVE your Christmas pics. So now that you got the belt bag that I also want, can you PLEASE let me know if you ever find it again since I want the SAME one?


----------



## Beenie

So after thinking about *Aeonat* getting a belt bag and seeing all of the great Bluefly codes I decided to go on and see what is available now. Well, there is a mono Sukey with brown trim, which is a color combo that I really want in my collection. Well, I am trying to think about what *papertiger* always says about not buying something you like since sometimes a sale can be a costly mistake...I walked away since the Sukey does not fit over my shoulder I do not LOVE it. Thanks *pt *for your GREAT advice. Even with the promo codes, while it is a great price for someone that loves that bag, it is awfully expensive for something I don't


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> WHERE IS IT!!!???  OMG, you KNOW I am going to love it!
> 
> How is Joshua doing?  Are the girls just eating him up? He is really cute! I LOVE your Christmas pics. So now that you got the belt bag that I also want, can you PLEASE let me know if you ever find it again since I want the SAME one?



Beenie: Joshua is doing good... He was kinda jaundice as a result we had to do lab test on him 3 times and now the level is coming back down and I just have been busy feeding him as much as I can. The girls keep on saying baby broher is so cute and want to hug him and feed him. 

I will also keep an eye for you on the belt bag during my sleepless feeding nite!!


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> So after thinking about *Aeonat* getting a belt bag and seeing all of the great Bluefly codes I decided to go on and see what is available now. Well, there is a mono Sukey with brown trim, which is a color combo that I really want in my collection. Well, I am trying to think about what *papertiger* always says about not buying something you like since sometimes a sale can be a costly mistake...I walked away since the Sukey does not fit over my shoulder I do not LOVE it. Thanks *pt *for your GREAT advice. Even with the promo codes, while it is a great price for someone that loves that bag, it is awfully expensive for something I don't



Beenie: good job in resist the temptation !!! I would agreed I also can't find he strap of medium sukey on my arms .... If I ever gonna get one sukey it has to be the large one ...  Hahah luckily bluefly don't have large one yet if not I will be in trouble too&#12288;.... But I have my heart set on the denim one .


----------



## sneezz

Aeonat, I think I can wear the longer strap crossbody style as flip can too with hers.  I wish I had bought the small belt bag from castira when I saw it there last year.  ush:  Hope you're getting some sleep in when little J naps. Breastfeeding definitely helps the jaundice go away faster.  We also put DS near a window when he napped so he'd get some sunlight.

Beenie, great job listening to PM and your inner voice lol.


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Aeonat, I think I can wear the longer strap crossbody style as flip can too with hers. I wish I had bought the small belt bag from castira when I saw it there last year. ush: Hope you're getting some sleep in when little J naps. Breastfeeding definitely helps the jaundice go away faster. We also put DS near a window when he napped so he'd get some sunlight.


*sneezz:* I tried my best to nap while little J naps.. but then.. things come up.. or I ended up doing something else in the day time.. so I usually are extremely tired at nite.. as getting up every 2 hrs doesn't help... need to nap more in the day time... I will bring little J back to Peds on Monday for 2 weeks check up.. hopefully he will regain most of his wt!


----------



## cecilianguyen

Hello kind ladies !

I would like to check if this bag is authentic Gucci or not. Thanks in advance !

Item Name: AUTHENTIC GUCCI LAVENDER GG MONOGRAM POCHETTE
Item Number: 330508819893
Seller ID: sraider1002
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...RK:MESINDXX:IT


----------



## ang2383

aeonat said:


> Last time ... One of the sleepless nite feeding baby... I was checking out on bluefly and I found the belt bag in someone else cart hahaha... I was so tired but then I check back again ... It available so I got it!!! Yay! I only find the 30 off coupon. Since I added to my account and can't use those 15%coupon not sure if it will work for my accOunt thou.. But anyway... Can't wait to get it! I already have the single pouch Gucci belt bag in black monogram. Can't wait for the large one . ( I got a small one in blue for my mom which is too small for me)



congrats on the large belt bag!  i have one too and love it.  i also have the small one from the DSW sale.  



sneezz said:


> Thanks, definitely let me know if you see a small mono belt bag in classic beige with red and green web stripe. . When was the blue on one sale?



the small one was on sale at DSW two years ago.  i think it was $150.  i bought two, one for my friend.  i've seen the blue and other seasonal small ones go on sale so keep a look out.  



Beenie said:


> So after thinking about *Aeonat* getting a belt bag and seeing all of the great Bluefly codes I decided to go on and see what is available now. Well, there is a mono Sukey with brown trim, which is a color combo that I really want in my collection. Well, I am trying to think about what *papertiger* always says about not buying something you like since sometimes a sale can be a costly mistake...I walked away since the Sukey does not fit over my shoulder I do not LOVE it. Thanks *pt *for your GREAT advice. Even with the promo codes, while it is a great price for someone that loves that bag, it is awfully expensive for something I don't



i went on bluefly to look too, but i never see anything i like for some reason, maybe bc i never shopped on bluefly before so i'm weary?  don't worry, i can't fit the sukey handles comfortably over my shoulders either.  i have the large plain brown and it's just okay.  i wish they were a few inches longer because i can't use my sukey at all right now with my big winter coat.  BUTTT if i see a large black or brown guccissima sukey on bluefly, i think i'll get it anyway.  that's one my holy grail gucci items that i've been wanting really bad.

what's everyone's plans for nye?  i'm waiting for my bf to come pick me up so we can go to a friend's.  

i leave sunday for my cruise!! sooo excited and i haven't even packed yet haha... i guess i'll do that tomorrow.  

happy early new year ladies =)  may everyone get lots of gucci goodies in 2011!!! hehe


----------



## sneezz

Oh please do, ang2383, I would be ever so grateful if you kept an eye out for me..between you and aeonat. I'm sure I will get one someday!  So sad to have missed out on it during the DSW sale 2 y ears ago.   That was an awesome price! 

NYE?  I am snoozing lol.  DH is on call at the hospital tonight and my stupid cable box isn't working so I'm stuck watching kiddie DVDs in the living room with the kiddos right now.  Bolt is on.

 You're not packed yet?  Omg, you have lots to do!  Have a lot of fun on your cruise...I will be there in spirit lol.  Happy New Year!


----------



## sneezz

aeonat said:


> *sneezz:* I tried my best to nap while little J naps.. but then.. things come up.. or I ended up doing something else in the day time.. so I usually are extremely tired at nite.. as getting up every 2 hrs doesn't help... need to nap more in the day time... I will bring little J back to Peds on Monday for 2 weeks check up.. hopefully he will regain most of his wt!


 
Do the best you can.  I know it's hard. You probably forgot the definition of sleep deprivation and what it is like since it's been a while huh?


----------



## aeonat

Ang2383: have fun on your cruise!!!! 

I think I will love the belt bag too. I got the single pouch version of the black gg monogram belt bag during my first pregnancy. Now u can a different version . My mom also like the blue monogram one small one a Lot.

I also can't into the medium sukey strap. I also need a large sukey Hahah even with that it us Jusy fit no much room as you said . I would love to find  guccissima large sukey or the denim one on sale !!



ang2383 said:


> congrats on the large belt bag!  i have one too and love it.  i also have the small one from the DSW sale.
> 
> 
> 
> the small one was on sale at DSW two years ago.  i think it was $150.  i bought two, one for my friend.  i've seen the blue and other seasonal small ones go on sale so keep a look out.
> 
> 
> 
> i went on bluefly to look too, but i never see anything i like for some reason, maybe bc i never shopped on bluefly before so i'm weary?  don't worry, i can't fit the sukey handles comfortably over my shoulders either.  i have the large plain brown and it's just okay.  i wish they were a few inches longer because i can't use my sukey at all right now with my big winter coat.  BUTTT if i see a large black or brown guccissima sukey on bluefly, i think i'll get it anyway.  that's one my holy grail gucci items that i've been wanting really bad.
> 
> what's everyone's plans for nye?  i'm waiting for my bf to come pick me up so we can go to a friend's.
> 
> i leave sunday for my cruise!! sooo excited and i haven't even packed yet haha... i guess i'll do that tomorrow.
> 
> happy early new year ladies =)  may everyone get lots of gucci goodies in 2011!!! hehe


----------



## aeonat

sneezz said:


> Do the best you can.  I know it's hard. You probably forgot the definition of sleep deprivation and what it is like since it's been a while huh?



Yep ! It has been a while Hahah 4 yrs ago.... I hope i can get him sleep overnite in 2 months heheheh since I need to get back to work by then ( due to huge projects at work can't enjoy longer maternity leave ).


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> So after thinking about *Aeonat* getting a belt bag and seeing all of the great Bluefly codes I decided to go on and see what is available now. Well, there is a mono Sukey with brown trim, which is a color combo that I really want in my collection. Well, I am trying to think about what *papertiger* always says about not buying something you like since sometimes a sale can be a costly mistake...I walked away since the Sukey does not fit over my shoulder I do not LOVE it. Thanks *pt *for your GREAT advice. Even with the promo codes, while it is a great price for someone that loves that bag, it is awfully expensive for something I don't



Quite right *Beenie*  - only things that suit you perfect can justify _any_ money and space in your wardrobe.


----------



## papertiger

aeonat said:


> Hahah I am also surprised with the 9 lbs baby !!! At least he is early if he arrive one week later... He might be even bigger ....
> 
> Can't wait to see your sukey zip top tote and modeling pics. So is it still right size for you?
> 
> *I got the large beige monogram with green and red web strap. The one I have been looking for a very long time !!!* I would love to find the crystal GG belt bag but it was sold out during last sale. *But at least I got this classic one*. I will keep an eye for you on the small one. Since I got the small blue monogram canvas one from Gucci sale.



Congratulations, well done and love to you *Joshua * and all you family for 2011


----------



## papertiger

ang2383 said:


> congrats on the large belt bag!  i have one too and love it.  i also have the small one from the DSW sale.
> 
> the small one was on sale at DSW two years ago.  i think it was $150.  i bought two, one for my friend.  i've seen the blue and other seasonal small ones go on sale so keep a look out.
> 
> i went on bluefly to look too, but i never see anything i like for some reason, maybe bc i never shopped on bluefly before so i'm weary?  don't worry, i can't fit the sukey handles comfortably over my shoulders either.  i have the large plain brown and it's just okay.  i wish they were a few inches longer because i can't use my sukey at all right now with my big winter coat.  BUTTT if i see a large black or brown guccissima sukey on bluefly, i think i'll get it anyway.  that's one my holy grail gucci items that i've been wanting really bad.
> 
> what's everyone's plans for nye?  i'm waiting for my bf to come pick me up so we can go to a friend's.
> 
> *i leave sunday for my cruise!! sooo excited and i haven't even packed yet haha... i guess i'll do that tomorrow.  *
> 
> happy early new year ladies =)  may everyone get lots of gucci goodies in 2011!!! hehe



 Pinck me up on the way  Bon Voyage *ang*


----------



## papertiger

Happy New Year all on the this thread and Gucci Forum :tpfrox:

I _am_ going to be good _this_ year


----------



## Beenie

me too (or at least I am trying!)


----------



## mzbag

Happy New Year to my Gucci friends ! 

I'm back from Las Vegas my bff wedding was beautiful !


----------



## Suzzeee

Well, my "spend less money" resolution lasted a whole whopping 2 days - yikes!  If there are any Michele watch lovers here run to your TJ Maxx -- mine had tons of diamond Michele's -- all kinds - Deco, Carousel, Black Noir w/ black diamonds, CSX -- the bands on some are kinda trendy but the prices are seriously good -- I got a Diamond Deco with Diamonds around the face and markers - $699!


----------



## Beenie

^^ SHUT UP! I did not need to see that since I LOVE my Michele and want a Deco. I wonder if my TJ's will have any...


----------



## mzbag

PT: Remember the Hermes fragrance we talked about awhile ago.

I do believe it has been released.


----------



## sneezz

Suzzeee said:


> Well, my "spend less money" resolution lasted a whole whopping 2 days - yikes!  If there are any Michele watch lovers here run to your TJ Maxx -- mine had tons of diamond Michele's -- all kinds - Deco, Carousel, Black Noir w/ black diamonds, CSX -- the bands on some are kinda trendy but the prices are seriously good -- I got a Diamond Deco with Diamonds around the face and markers - $699!



Yes, I went to my TJMaxx yesterday and tried on this: 

http://www.bluenile.com/michele-watch-mww06d000084_215884

It was $599!  *PT*, I put it down!  I'm not a fan of MOP anyways lol.  Besides, I thought my Burberry watch looked nicer on me and I think I'd much rather use the $600 towards a pair of diamond stud earrings. 


They had a bunch of deco styles too, many diamond ones.


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: Remember the Hermes fragrance we talked about awhile ago.
> 
> I do believe it has been released.



Mmmm...I must investigate  

*Sneeze* Even though I have said the above I really mean_ investigate_. Scent is one thing that takes me ages to decide on and will only be asking for samples. I am even thinking of NOT going to the Hermes sale  

I am so proud of you - what could be better than diamond stud earings you can wear for ever. 

I have just lost my 18ct gold and diamond nose stud my BF gave me Xmas 2005, it must have gone down the pug hole when I was showering


----------



## sneezz

Haha PT, I am so very proud of you for not even considering the Hermes SS.  I agree, scents are a toughie.  They can be wrong for one person and right for another.

Sorry you lost your stud.  Are you getting a replacement?

I have been pining for a pair of studs FOREVER.  Everytime there's an occasion for DH to gift me something, he always asks if I can guess what he got me and I always say "diamond earrings?".  You'd think he'd get the hint by now lol.


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Haha PT, I am so very proud of you for not even considering the Hermes SS.  I agree, scents are a toughie.  They can be wrong for one person and right for another.
> 
> Sorry you lost your stud.  Are you getting a replacement?
> 
> I have been pining for a pair of studs FOREVER.  Everytime there's an occasion for DH to gift me something, *he always asks if I can guess what he got me and I always say "diamond earrings?".  You'd think he'd get the hint by now lol*.



So true! I often wonder how men got to rule the world LOL . BIGGER HINTS ARE NEEDED!!! - maybe write 'all I want for X is diamond stud earrings' in lipstick on ever mirror in the house 

I just asked if my BF can get me a replacement (as I don't know where he bought it) - he says he'll by my one _and_ a spare if I won't shout at him if/when he loses his new Sermoneta gloves I bought him for Xmas. I'm making no promises - it took me every shop in London and a week to find those gloves .


----------



## sneezz

papertiger said:


> So true! I often wonder how men got to rule the world LOL . BIGGER HINTS ARE NEEDED!!! - maybe write 'all I want for X is diamond stud earrings' in lipstick on ever mirror in the house
> 
> I just asked if my BF can get me a replacement (as I don't know where he bought it) - he says he'll by my one _and_ a spare if I won't shout at him if/when he loses his new Sermoneta gloves I bought him for Xmas. I'm making no promises - it took me every shop in London and a week to find those gloves .



Haha lmao!  DH better get the hint.  Argh.  

Your BF better not lose those gloves if he knows what's good for him lol. I don't think it's possible to promise not to yell at him if/when he loses the gloves so just say what he wants to hear for now so you can get a replacement stud lol.


----------



## flipchickmc

HAPPY NEW YEAR to my fellow Gucci Lovers!!!  

Just stopping by to catch up on some posts.  Sorry to read about the fakes being sold on BF! That's just crazy!

Happy to see my wishlist item is still on the Gucci website so it will remain on my list for 2011.  Didn't get anything during the sale.


----------



## papertiger

^ Happy New Year to you too 

I know just crazy about BF - I feel so sorry for all those so disappointed.

Spring/Summer is now on Gucci.com (US) - oh boy, the prices are


----------



## flipchickmc

papertiger said:


> ^ Happy New Year to you too
> 
> I know just crazy about BF - I feel so sorry for all those so disappointed.
> 
> Spring/Summer is now on Gucci.com (US) - oh boy, the prices are



I saw that PT! Nothing catches my eye at the moment. Gotta see them IRL.


----------



## princesskiwi

yea prices seem exorbitant


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> ^ Happy New Year to you too
> 
> I know just crazy about BF - I feel so sorry for all those so disappointed.
> 
> *Spring/Summer is now on Gucci.com (US) - oh boy, the prices are *



I know the prices are a bit crazy...I'm really loving a few of the S/S pieces like the large dark brown stained BTH with the monkey fist detailing, medium cuir stained leather top handle and the snaffle bit medium shoulder bag (and I'm normally not a should bag carrying person).


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I know the prices are a bit crazy...I'm really loving a few of the S/S pieces like the large dark brown stained BTH with the monkey fist detailing, medium cuir stained leather top handle and the snaffle bit medium shoulder bag (and I'm normally not a should bag carrying person).



I have to learn all those new names. 

I certainly  this 'Handmade' range (note the inverted commas they have to use for legal reasons LOL) 

I'm a bit torn though because the one I like best is one of the most expensive (hand stained brown Bamboo Top Handle) and I'm just think for that money I would have to let all my savings for my Hermes Kelly Sellier go and even then I couldn't buy for while (Christmas/sales has wiped me out ). And then, wouldn't my money be better spent on jewellery I could wear everyday? I mean it's a whole different prices bracket .


----------



## papertiger

princesskiwi said:


> yea prices seem exorbitant




:true: 

I guess all the handwork in the finish is labour intensive and hence expensive.





flipchickmc said:


> I saw that PT! Nothing catches my eye at the moment. Gotta see them IRL.



Me too - I don't think London will have them in for a while and I'm determined to stay away from Gucci and H for at least a couple more weeks. I have got in the habit of buying every time I go in and it has to STOP 

I am really going to take my time this year and only try to buy 1 or 2 bags max


----------



## GhstDreamer

I never posted I ended up purchasing another Blythe and it was Simply Vanilla (received second week of Dec). Here's a stock pic:






Here's the custom. Her name is now Snow and I just finished her this past week. She has a bob, new lashes, sandmatted, new eyechips (with foils), carved philtrum, eyeholes, lips, painted lips, new pastel makeup, new pullstrings and rings.





Here's a close up pic of her face - one's a butterfly and the other is a spider


----------



## papertiger

^ OMG she's so cute, congratulations *GhstDreamer*! :tispy:


----------



## r15324

Snow is so scary... Good job *Ghst*!

*PT*: I'm not really feeling the newer bags on the website. Methinks it is a bit too busy for my tastes. I don't think we are getting any down here anyhow.

Anyway... I'm now looking forward to Paris! Going to head up there in a few weeks and hit London, Toronto and Hong Kong as well! Now, any advice for a first-timer in Paris? What to see? What to eat? What to do?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks PT and r15324!!!

r15324: I'm sure you'll have tons of fun in Paris! I think PT lives in Paris so maybe she can give you some insider info? lol   I don't know if you ever been to TO before but you'll have there too!


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> Snow is so scary... Good job *Ghst*!
> 
> *PT*: I'm not really feeling the newer bags on the website. Methinks it is a bit too busy for my tastes. I don't think we are getting any down here anyhow.
> 
> Anyway... I'm now looking forward to Paris! Going to head up there in a few weeks and hit London, Toronto and Hong Kong as well! Now, any advice for a first-timer in Paris? What to see? What to eat? What to do?



Seriously? I love all the hand-tooled leather work and the Malika tassel eve bags - it's just the PRICES 

Paris: Don't spend all you time shopping (even though it's tempting) but you must of course walk down Avenue des Champs-Élysées and see the view of the Tour Eiffel and le Sacre Coeur. More importantly you MUST go to the Pere Lachaise Paris Cemetery (where Jim Morrison's and Oscar Wilde's graves are) it's so splendid. Otherwise, I suggest you go to any cafes and eat lots of cakes and watch people - favourite pastime of Les Parisiennes.

The museums are wonderful but only go if you have time or especially want to see something particular - save them for another trip if you are not in Paris long. 

BTW, the best café (and cheapest too) on the Champs-Élysées is Le Paris where there are regulars as well as tourists.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Me too I love all the exquisite detailing they put into their bags for this S/S collection. While other designers are simply going with different versions of colour blocking without adding much detailing in the materials used, I'm glad to see Gucci is doing something different from them. However the prices are really high and I'm thinking they're not planning on putting too many of them into production anyways. I can totally predict the store I visit will only have maybe one of some S/S pieces in stock.


----------



## sneezz

*GD*, congrats on the new Blythe doll..I agree with r15324, she's scary lol.

*r15324*, I'm so jealous!  Paris is one of my fave places to visit.  You will love it!  I agree with *PT*, go to the museums (Louvre, Rodin, etc) if you have a long stay.  I love the Parisian lifestyle.  People just sit outside the cafes and sip their coffee, enjoy a pastry, while reading the paper or watching people pass by.  Definitely see the Eiffel Tower at night when it's lit up.  The baguette sandwiches are awesome!  Notre Dame is a definite place to go, Montmartre also if you have time.  We had time so we took an excursion to Versailles.  It was so gorgeous!


----------



## r15324

*PT*+*sneezz* - I agree; I keep trying to rationalise to my mother on an emphasis on culture, not so much history and museums... That said, do you believe that Versailles is a must on a traveller's agenda?

I'm leaving for Perth on Friday, and Hong Kong (again) next Tuesday.

Oh, I got my Uni offers today, and got a beautiful timetable.

Hope all is well


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> *PT*+*sneezz* - I agree; I keep trying to rationalise to my mother on an emphasis on culture, not so much history and museums... That said, do you believe that Versailles is a must on a traveller's agenda?
> 
> I'm leaving for Perth on Friday, and Hong Kong (again) next Tuesday.
> 
> Oh, I got my Uni offers today, and got a beautiful timetable.
> 
> Hope all is well



Bon Voyage honey. I should have already emphasised *sneezz's * excellent advice, Versailles is a _*MUST* _. It will be an all day trip but totally worth it, and knowing you - you and your mum will love it I'm sure . Don't forget to walk the beautiful grounds and see Marie Antoinette's 'playground' where she fantasised at being a milkmaid etc. 

Congrats on the uni offers


----------



## sneezz

Yes, definitely go to Versailles! It is an all day thing though. Have fun on your trip!  I really wanna go to HK someday cuz I am sure they have my shoe size.  I hate shopping for shoes in the states. Congrats on the uni offers!


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer said:


> I never posted I ended up purchasing another Blythe and it was Simply Vanilla (received second week of Dec). Here's a stock pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the custom. Her name is now Snow and I just finished her this past week. She has a bob, new lashes, sandmatted, new eyechips (with foils), carved philtrum, eyeholes, lips, painted lips, new pastel makeup, new pullstrings and rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up pic of her face - one's a butterfly and the other is a spider


 
GhstDreamer: Snow is beautiful you did a awesome job. Lovely art I like her eyes, lips, everything!  Beautiful OOAK ! Congrats ! 

BTW: I wanted to mention my daughter walked in the kitchen while I was looking at Snow she asked "Mom what kind of doll is that I want one !" I clicked off the screen real quick ! LOL my daughter said "Where the doll go mom can you order her ?" told her the computer shut down. Congrats Snow is beautiful !


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> GhstDreamer: Snow is beautiful you did a awesome job. Lovely art I like her eyes, lips, everything!  Beautiful OOAK ! Congrats !
> 
> BTW:* I wanted to mention my daughter walked in the kitchen while I was looking at Snow she asked "Mom what kind of doll is that I want one !" I clicked off the screen real quick ! LOL my daughter said "Where the doll go mom ca*n you order her ?" told her the computer shut down. Congrats Snow is beautiful !



Clever Mommy


----------



## Beenie

^^ haha, VERY clever mommy! That is an expensive habit, those Blythe's. Good job though on Snow,* GhstDreamer*! You are a great makeup artist!


----------



## krazy4bags

Hellooooo everyone! here's my "poppin-in" everyone couple months to say hi to all of you!  

OMG...where in the world have I been? *Aeonat* - I didn't even know you were preggo!!!  you're on my FB too!! how can I not know?? What the heck??? and I totally missed your very cute family Christmas pictures...they are lovely!! Baby Joshua is so cute! What a cute little buddle of joy!  Well...it's better late than never...so CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    So you did get a Gucci diaper bag for Joshua right?


----------



## aeonat

krazy4bags said:


> Hellooooo everyone! here's my "poppin-in" everyone couple months to say hi to all of you!
> 
> OMG...where in the world have I been? *Aeonat* - I didn't even know you were preggo!!!  you're on my FB too!! how can I not know?? What the heck??? and I totally missed your very cute family Christmas pictures...they are lovely!! Baby Joshua is so cute! What a cute little buddle of joy!  Well...it's better late than never...so CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    So you did get a Gucci diaper bag for Joshua right?



Krazy4bags: hay!!! How are you!!!

Haha.Thanks!!! Joshua is now 1 month old!!! Still not enough sleep . Nop I didn't get Gucci diaper bag haha I got the vintage web Boston instead and other goodies. I am using tokidoki diaper bag!! 

How are you?


----------



## mzbag

Hi Krazy4bags: HaPPy NeW YeAr to you ! How are you and were you been ?


----------



## papertiger

krazy4bags said:


> *Hellooooo everyone! here's my "poppin-in" everyone couple months to say hi to all of you! *
> 
> OMG...where in the world have I been? *Aeonat* - I didn't even know you were preggo!!!  you're on my FB too!! how can I not know?? What the heck??? and I totally missed your very cute family Christmas pictures...they are lovely!! Baby Joshua is so cute! What a cute little buddle of joy!  Well...it's better late than never...so CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    So you did get a Gucci diaper bag for Joshua right?




:salute:


----------



## GhstDreamer

Hey Krazy4bags! Long time no see - hope you had a wonderful new year!

Thanks mzbag, beenie and sneezz! I didn't really like the look of Vanilla at first until I did the custom...

mzbag: there are some reasonably priced blythes on ebay if you want to grab one for your daughter - like the simply blythes (Mango, Vanilla, Chocolate, Guava, etc. about $65 - $120). Here's a pic of Snow in pirate wear (one of my more extravagant outfits - BHC makes some of the nicest doll costumes, even if they cost more, they're worth it).






Unfortunately with the money I've spent, I think I could've purchased an exotic BTH!!! Maybe two of them! lol


----------



## SkeeWee1908

WOW!!!!!!! Beautiful GhstDreamer:urock:


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Hey Krazy4bags! Long time no see - hope you had a wonderful new year!
> 
> Thanks mzbag, beenie and sneezz! I didn't really like the look of Vanilla at first until I did the custom...
> 
> mzbag: there are some reasonably priced blythes on ebay if you want to grab one for your daughter - like the simply blythes (Mango, Vanilla, Chocolate, Guava, etc. about $65 - $120). Here's a pic of Snow in pirate wear (one of my more extravagant outfits - BHC makes some of the nicest doll costumes, even if they cost more, they're worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately with the money I've spent, I think I could've purchased an exotic BTH!!! Maybe two of them! lol



I just love her eyes* GhstDreamer*, they make such a statement, she looks amzing all dressed up too


----------



## sneezz

Great job *GD*! You did very well, I love her outfit and I am drawn to her lips.

*mzbag*, I agree with GD, you could always get DD a cheapo Blythe doll.


----------



## flyboy1563

Has anyone seen this or know whether or not it is long enough to make an id lanyard?

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/115278H904R2061#


----------



## r15324

flyboy1563 said:


> Has anyone seen this or know whether or not it is long enough to make an id lanyard?
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/115278H904R2061#



If you'd taken the time to read the description, it says 15.5" in length.

So yes.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks PT, sneezz and SkeeWee!!! She has a purple spade and clubs foiled eyes, fushia and a greyish purplish eyes too. I'm going to start customizing Cap Chat soon, since I have some extra stuff leftover.

I was so bad - I ordered a blythe dress from a designer/seller who created the blythe shoes for the Alexander McQueen ads (when McQueen used Blythe dolls as models). The dress is asymmetrical and really pretty. It's seriously the last thing I'm getting...


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks PT, sneezz and SkeeWee!!! She has a purple spade and clubs foiled eyes, fushia and a greyish purplish eyes too. I'm going to start customizing Cap Chat soon, since I have some extra stuff leftover.
> 
> I was so bad - I ordered a blythe dress from a designer/seller who created the blythe shoes for the Alexander McQueen ads (when McQueen used Blythe dolls as models). The dress is asymmetrical and really pretty. It's seriously the last thing I'm getting...


 
ghstdreamer:  I love your pirate custom look on your blythe doll!  You are getting really good at it!!

I also have to make sure my girls never find out of the dolls.. as they will be asking for two of each.. as they will fight with each other ..

and hahaha.. never say "last" hahah.. can't wait to see this blythe dress!!


----------



## iadmireyoo

*WHAT IS GOING IN THIS GUCCI FORUM???*

its so slow!!! its either because of the whole BlueFly issue or simply because the recent bags are getting uglier (IMO) lol.


----------



## guccilessgal

Iadmireyoo, could it be that the recent bags are getting pricier??? If I had a $3k to waste on a bag, I'd be all over the Chanel display at my local Neiman. Lol!

There are some really gorgeous pieces among the s/s collection, but who can afford them? 

(Just trying to get this forum going !)


----------



## iadmireyoo

guccilessgal said:


> Iadmireyoo, could it be that the recent bags are getting pricier??? If I had a $3k to waste on a bag, I'd be all over the Chanel display at my local Neiman. Lol!
> 
> There are some really gorgeous pieces among the s/s collection, but who can afford them?
> 
> (Just trying to get this forum going !)



ITA! That's another reason.


----------



## GhstDreamer

iadmireyoo said:


> *WHAT IS GOING IN THIS GUCCI FORUM???*
> 
> its so slow!!! its either because of the whole BlueFly issue or simply because the recent bags are getting uglier (IMO) lol.



I really like the new bags!!! lol But they are getting pricier and with the rumours of no future sales...yikes! A couple of the bags I want are in the $4K to $5K range...so it's a big decision...saving for my future new car or for a new bag???? Granted I've spent a ton of money on my Blythes so I can't afford any new Gucci!

I don't think the Gucci forum is really as active as the other designer forums like LV, Chanel or Hermes but more so than Burberry, Fendi, Ferragamo or Tod's. It's usually just really busy during sale times.

aeonat: Thanks! I'm sure your girls will love them - maybe one for them to share?! lol


----------



## iadmireyoo

GhstDreamer said:


> I really like the new bags!!! lol But they are getting pricier and with the rumours of no future sales...yikes! A couple of the bags I want are in the $4K to $5K range...so it's a big decision...*saving for my future new car or for a new bag????* Granted I've spent a ton of money on my Blythes so I can't afford any new Gucci!
> 
> I don't think the Gucci forum is really as active as the other designer forums like LV, Chanel or Hermes but more so than Burberry, Fendi, Ferragamo or Tod's. It's usually just really busy during sale times.
> 
> aeonat: Thanks! I'm sure your girls will love them - maybe one for them to share?! lol



. or save for a month or two worths of mortgage payments :lolots:

so what is it about these Blythes? ive never heard of them before. theyre CUTE though!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^They're these dolls that were produced in 1972, pulled off the market right away because they scared people and then reintroduced back around 2000. They're sold in Asia by Takara Tomy and it's the whole customization, the big head and the changing eyes that make them popular now. Gucci created a black gown for the doll for a fashion designer charity auction in Japan some years back (a photoshoot for Blythe Style).


----------



## iadmireyoo

GhstDreamer said:


> ^They're these dolls that were produced in 1972, pulled off the market right away because they scared people and then reintroduced back around 2000. They're sold in Asia by Takara Tomy and it's the whole customization, the big head and the changing eyes that make them popular now. Gucci created a black gown for the doll for a fashion designer charity auction in Japan some years back (a photoshoot for Blythe Style).



ohhhh i see! sounds like a fun hobby and instant addiction! yah, i can understand how they can scare people. my sister is scared of the kind of dolls that have eyes that can move/close when lying flat.


----------



## Ajin

Does this sound fishy to you or is it just me?  I bought a like new black leather Gucci bag (I don't know the style) on ebay recently.  The outside leather looks amazing to me.  However, there is no leather (all fabric lining) inside of the bag and there is no leather tag like all Gucci bags do.  The seller told me this story that the tag was personalized after it was bought because it was a gift.  But to sell it, they had to cut off the tag because no one would buy a personalized bag.  When I looked so carefully of the inside the bag, I can't see any cutting.  In fact, of the limited Gucci bags I own, I can't figure out how they would take the tag out without damaging the stitches.

The seller also told me that she sent the pictures of the purse around several "knowledgeable" stores and also to Gucci and they all claim this is a real thing.  I don't know if I am just too suspecious or this doesn't look right to you guys either?

By the way, the seller says she's selling for someone else and is very friendly with me....

Help!


----------



## chiniebeenie

Hello ladies! I got this Gucci Large Crystal Joy tote in pink (or burnt purple?) and I've started using it last week, then now I noticed if I let it sit with my things inside, the upper part seems to fold downward (I assume because there's nothing to support the upper part) any tips on how I should manage this? Do you girls put on a bag organizer for your joy totes?  here's a picture of my new babe Thank you!


----------



## iadmireyoo

Ajin said:


> Does this sound fishy to you or is it just me?  I bought a like new black leather Gucci bag (I don't know the style) on ebay recently.  The outside leather looks amazing to me.  However, there is no leather (all fabric lining) inside of the bag and there is no leather tag like all Gucci bags do.  The seller told me this story that *the tag was personalized* after it was bought because it was a gift.  *But to sell it, they had to cut off the tag because no one would buy a personalized bag.*  When I looked so carefully of the inside the bag, I can't see any cutting.  In fact, of the limited Gucci bags I own, I can't figure out how they would take the tag out without damaging the stitches.
> 
> The seller also told me that she sent the pictures of the purse around several "knowledgeable" stores and also to Gucci and they all claim this is a real thing.  I don't know if I am just too suspecious or this doesn't look right to you guys either?
> 
> By the way, the seller says she's selling for someone else and is very friendly with me....
> 
> Help!


sounds VERY fishy to me! first of all, i have never heard of "personalizing a tag" and dont think thats even possible! and second, thats just BS because the serial tag/number is PROOF of authenticity, so i dont understand why ANYONE would want to cut that off !!!! and third, gucci stores/SAs DO NOT authenticate. post pics in the GUCCI AT thread.


----------



## Ajin

iadmireyoo said:


> sounds VERY fishy to me! first of all, i have never heard of "personalizing a tag" and dont think thats even possible! and second, thats just BS because the serial tag/number is PROOF of authenticity, so i dont understand why ANYONE would want to cut that off !!!! and third, gucci stores/SAs DO NOT authenticate. post pics in the GUCCI AT thread.


 


First of all, thank you for helping me out.  At lease I am not the only one who's suspecious about the whole thing.  The seller is very friendly.  She sent me a personal note with the bag, she calls me sweetie and friend in our communications and she says she's fighting with cancer.....  Now I am thinking the whole thing is a fake!

I am waiting for my camera to be fixed so I can take pictures of the bag, especially the inside.  Then I'll post them on Gucci AT.  Should be in couple of days.


----------



## aeonat

chiniebeenie said:


> Hello ladies! I got this Gucci Large Crystal Joy tote in pink (or burnt purple?) and I've started using it last week, then now I noticed if I let it sit with my things inside, the upper part seems to fold downward (I assume because there's nothing to support the upper part) any tips on how I should manage this? Do you girls put on a bag organizer for your joy totes?  here's a picture of my new babe Thank you!



If your Boston has no lining. I would recommend to get a bag organizer. I used those that I found in eBay specifically build for LV speedy. It maintains the shape really well and it cover not just the bottom but also the top part of the bag which will resolve your issues. However if your Boston has lining (like mine guccissime boston) then you can't use it. 

Example ( this is the one that I bought from) I think 30 is good for Gucci boston 
http://www.hippiegal.net/shop/gallery2.htm


----------



## r15324

*PT*! Are you in Paris currently?


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> *PT*! Are you in Paris currently?



Should be there Sat (fingers crossed - and praying for no delays )


----------



## r15324

papertiger said:


> Should be there Sat (fingers crossed - and praying for no delays )



I will pm you later tonight


----------



## Beenie

Just dropping in to say hi, lovlies! I miss all my Gucci gals. What is everyone up to?


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> Just dropping in to say hi, lovlies! I miss all my Gucci gals. What is everyone up to?



:kiss: to you *Beenie*

I just got back from NY and Paris :tispy: - no delays on any mode of transport until I got to London LOL

I want you to know you have got me really _using _ my make-up (and going it properly too rather than just the quick mineral powder and mascara job) and not just buying it. I used 2 tones of YSL foundation today (more peachy on cheeks only) and dived into my 'new' colours and expensive mascara etc. _Have_ to use it all before it goes 'off' or I pass my 80th birthday !


----------



## Beenie

NY AND Paris  Lucky gal! I am so jealous. NYC is my fave place ever. Not that I have ever been to Paris...OK and I love Mexico a lot too and think I may belong there!

I am so proud of you for actually USING the stuff! I have been looking into YSL lipsticks, thanks to you and my next purchase when the ban is over will be a YSL lipstick in a baby pink that is similar to my beloved MAC Viva Glam Gaga. Did I inspire you, dear?


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> NY AND Paris  Lucky gal! I am so jealous. NYC is my fave place ever. Not that I have ever been to Paris...OK and I love Mexico a lot too and think I may belong there!
> 
> I am so proud of you for actually USING the stuff! I have been looking into YSL lipsticks, thanks to you and my next purchase when the ban is over will be a YSL lipstick in a baby pink that is similar to my beloved MAC Viva Glam Gaga. *Did I inspire you, dear?*



Totally :kiss: 

So glad you are considering YSL lippys. I know I shouldn't tempt you away from MAC but I really think they are great


----------



## sneezz

Hey Beenie, PT, and whoever else is lurking around. 

Happy Ground Hog Day! So sad it's been canceled because of this disgusting weather. 

Hope all is well with you all! PT, you were in NY? Awesome, would've been nice to meet up but this weather stinks and I have the kids lol. Next time!  How was Paris? Sorry to hear about the delay in London.  Hope you had a fun time though.


----------



## papertiger

sneezz said:


> Hey Beenie, PT, and whoever else is lurking around.
> 
> Happy Ground Hog Day! So sad it's been canceled because of this disgusting weather.
> 
> Hope all is well with you all! PT, you were in NY? Awesome, would've been nice to meet up but this weather stinks and I have the kids lol. Next time!  How was Paris? Sorry to hear about the delay in London.  Hope you had a fun time though.



All was good, just work in NY and an extended-family weekend in Paris. Nothing too exciting but still good.

I want you to know I went to Harrods yesterday and bought - NOTHING!  Celine - nothing, H - nothing and only 2 sale china mugs at a museum . I have some great things that i am so happy with, I need to use them


----------



## txmhargis

Due to the gross weather we are having in the great state of Texas, I have been on TPF for 24 hours - nonstop!! I think I need therapy now - nothing a new Gucci bag can't fix right? I would go to the Galleria and shop for one but the High 5 is shut down because the 18 wheelers keep sliding back down the ramp! I think I will go take some pics of my collection. Stay warm everyone!


----------



## iadmireyoo

txmhargis said:


> Due to the gross weather we are having in the great state of Texas, I have been on TPF for 24 hours - nonstop!! I think I need therapy now - nothing a new Gucci bag can't fix right? I would go to the Galleria and shop for one but the High 5 is shut down because the 18 wheelers keep sliding back down the ramp! *I think I will go take some pics of my collection. *Stay warm everyone!



oh! i should do that too! ive been wanting to, but lazy

dont kill me ladies, but the weather here in hawaii is GREAT! so, im warm all year long


----------



## iadmireyoo

papertiger said:


> All was good, just work in NY and an extended-family weekend in Paris. Nothing too exciting but still good.
> 
> I want you to know *I went to Harrods yesterday and bought - NOTHING!*  Celine - nothing, H - nothing and only 2 sale china mugs at a museum . I have some great things that i am so happy with, I need to use them



you must have STRONG willpower! i cannot go to the mall WITHOUT purchasing something


----------



## papertiger

txmhargis said:


> Due to the gross weather we are having in the great state of Texas, I have been on TPF for 24 hours - nonstop!! I think I need therapy now - nothing a new Gucci bag can't fix right? I would go to the Galleria and shop for one but the High 5 is shut down because the 18 wheelers keep sliding back down the ramp! *I think I will go take some pics of my collection.* Stay warm everyone!



Hope the weather gets better *tx*
Sounds good to me!


----------



## papertiger

iadmireyoo said:


> you must have STRONG willpower! i cannot go to the mall WITHOUT purchasing something



I had the help of two sensible tpfers with me keeping me in check. They didn't even let me buy a scarf cos it clashed with me hair (although I might have to go back and get that )


----------



## JessieRose

iadmireyoo said:


> you must have STRONG willpower! i cannot go to the mall WITHOUT purchasing something



I am the same way!! It gets really bad where if I haven't purchased something for a few weeks and then I go shopping I end up buying something insanely ridiculous...it is like I am shopping drunk! I just needed a quick fix!!


----------



## JessieRose

iadmireyoo said:


> oh! i should do that too! ive been wanting to, but lazy
> 
> dont kill me ladies, but the weather here in hawaii is GREAT! so, im warm all year long



I would LOVE to see your collection, Maria!!  Yes, I should too. I am too lazy too. Well, I don't want to take crappy pics, so if I don't take the time for amazing pics I don't think it is worth it, kwim? Eh. I need to do it. Chicago was really bad last night and we were snowed in this morning. I just ended up drinking a lot of tea and watching horrible day time tv that made me depressed. There is something about day time television that is depressing, am I wrong? OH, and I rearranged my closet and modeled some of the handbags I rarely carry. Yes, that is my idea of fun!!  I really need to get more shelves. It is ridiculous. The closet needs to be updated! I would kill for some of these tpfer's closets I have seen!


----------



## sneezz

papertiger said:


> All was good, just work in NY and an extended-family weekend in Paris. Nothing too exciting but still good.
> 
> *I want you to know I went to Harrods yesterday and bought - NOTHING!*  Celine - nothing, H - nothing and only 2 sale china mugs at a museum . I have some great things that i am so happy with, I need to use them


 
 I am sooo proud of you!  I also didn't buy anything while at the mall the other day, probably cuz we had the kids with us lol.  It was a rather short trip and we only bought toys. 



txmhargis said:


> Due to the gross weather we are having in the great state of Texas, I have been on TPF for 24 hours - nonstop!! I think I need therapy now - nothing a new Gucci bag can't fix right? I would go to the Galleria and shop for one but the High 5 is shut down because the 18 wheelers keep sliding back down the ramp! I think I will go take some pics of my collection. Stay warm everyone!


 
Yup, retail therapy makes the day go by faster, most definitely.   Too bad you have that blizzard keeping you from buying any Gucci!  I saw pics of the storm online and the roads look treacherous.  At times like this, it's awesome to be able to log onto tPF to keep you occupied.


----------



## ang2383

dropping in to say hi =)  

happy lunar/chinese new year!


----------



## iadmireyoo

papertiger said:


> I had the help of two sensible tpfers with me keeping me in check. They didn't even let me buy a scarf cos it clashed with me hair (although I might have to go back and get that )



lucky! the only person who comes with me is my bf and hes not much of a big help. its always "its up to you" or "hmmph!" or "you have enough bags already" 

you go and get that scarf! im the same. if it bugs me, the only way to bring peace to my conscious is to give in


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> I am the same way!! It gets really bad where if I haven't purchased something for a few weeks and then I go shopping I end up buying something insanely ridiculous...it is like I am shopping drunk! I just needed a quick fix!!



:lolots: OMG! you shouldve seen me the other day! so i finally get paid and i felt the NEED to purchase a handbag ive had my eye on for a while. and let me add that i havent bought a bag in a YEAR! so i was deeply debating between the juicy freestyle or a MK woodside satchel. i acted like a vampire in need of blood!


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> I would LOVE to see your collection, Maria!!  Yes, I should too. I am too lazy too. Well, I don't want to take crappy pics, so if I don't take the time for amazing pics I don't think it is worth it, kwim? Eh. I need to do it. Chicago was really bad last night and we were snowed in this morning. I just ended up drinking a lot of tea and watching horrible day time tv that made me depressed. There is something about day time television that is depressing, am I wrong? OH, and I rearranged my closet and modeled some of the handbags I rarely carry. Yes, that is my idea of fun!!  I really need to get more shelves. It is ridiculous. The closet needs to be updated! I would kill for some of these tpfer's closets I have seen!



YES! i will try tomorrow since im home sick IKWYM about taking crappy pics. i felt inspired by *GhstDreamer*'s pic of her Gucci collection. did you see it? it was so organized and pretty!

oh, IKWYM about tv. sometimes, i purposely put on the news to put me to sleep but there has been A LOT of depressing news lately:cry:


----------



## r15324

papertiger said:


> I want you to know I went to Harrods yesterday and bought - NOTHING!  Celine - nothing, H - nothing and only 2 sale china mugs at a museum . I have some great things that i am so happy with, I need to use them


 
I went to Faubourg yesterday and bought... I'll reveal them later 

I'm off to the Louvre today! Paris is more beautiful than I had ever thought. It really is (almost) perfect! We walked from Montparnasse up to St. Honore on Tuesday and west to the Champs Elysee then down to the Eiffel Tower and all the way back to the hotel. Had a gorgeous macaron from Laduree and had dinner at a nice Bistro. Yesterday we did the Sacre Coeur and the Notre Dame, so let's see what I see today.

Well I'm off! Hope you gals have a wonderful day


----------



## GhstDreamer

Happy Lunar New Year everyone (who celebrates it)!!!

I didn't end up visiting the temple this year due to the massive blizzard...so no kneeling on my knees for a couple of hours to pray with the monks this year....Though I do need a lot of fortune and prosperity this year...lol...

Thanks iadmireyoo - my purse collection is pretty darn organized but I don't have a lot! I know it sounds like I have a ton of bags but I really don't...We have to see your bag collection!

Sounds like you're having lots of fun r15324 in Paris! Can't wait to see your reveals. My brother went to Paris a few years ago and he had a lot of fun too but he went to the seedy areas which are always the places he likes to visit!


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> I went to Faubourg yesterday and bought... I'll reveal them later
> 
> I'm off to the Louvre today! Paris is more beautiful than I had ever thought. It really is (almost) perfect! We walked from Montparnasse up to St. Honore on Tuesday and west to the Champs Elysee then down to the Eiffel Tower and all the way back to the hotel. Had a gorgeous macaron from Laduree and had dinner at a nice Bistro. Yesterday we did the Sacre Coeur and the Notre Dame, so let's see what I see today.
> 
> Well I'm off! Hope you gals have a wonderful day




You sound so busy having a good time, I wish I could be there with you showing you around.

Can't wait to see your reveal - leave a message on my wall so I don't miss it!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Happy Lunar New Year everyone (who celebrates it)!!!
> 
> I didn't end up visiting the temple this year due to the massive blizzard...so no kneeling on my knees for a couple of hours to pray with the monks this year....Though I do need a lot of fortune and prosperity this year...lol...
> 
> Thanks iadmireyoo - my purse collection is pretty darn organized but I don't have a lot! I know it sounds like I have a ton of bags but I really don't...We have to see your bag collection!
> 
> Sounds like you're having lots of fun r15324 in Paris! Can't wait to see your reveals. My brother went to Paris a few years ago and he had a lot of fun too but he went to the seedy areas which are always the places he likes to visit!



Happy year of the Rabbit 

I saw the weather was awful for lots on that side of the Atlantic. I'm sorry you didn't get to temple but I certainly wish you all the best for this year.

Completely by coincidence, I went to see the Imperial Chinese Robes from the Forbidden City at the V&A this week - what a wonderful start to the New (lunar) Year.


----------



## iadmireyoo

*GhstDreamer*: yes! coming soon oh! i dont have much gucci either lol. i actually only have 2 main ones! i had much MORE but my mom took 2 and i sold 2. but im saving for a few more


----------



## Beenie

papertiger said:


> Totally :kiss:
> 
> So glad you are considering YSL lippys. I know I shouldn't tempt you away from MAC but I really think they are great


 
I am happy I insipred YOU for a change . And I just love the smell in particular of the MAC lippies (which is weird since I usually HATE vanilla). 



sneezz said:


> Hey Beenie, PT, and whoever else is lurking around.
> 
> Happy Ground Hog Day! So sad it's been canceled because of this disgusting weather.


 
Hey *Sneezz*. What? I saw Mr. P. Phil on the news...what do you mean, cancelled???



iadmireyoo said:


> dont kill me ladies, but the weather here in hawaii is GREAT! so, im warm all year long


 
I am in Florida and while not HI weather, we are nice and warm too. I am in a short sleeved top today. I feel bad bragging about it!



r15324 said:


> I went to Faubourg yesterday and bought... I'll reveal them later
> 
> I'm off to the Louvre today! Paris is more beautiful than I had ever thought. It really is (almost) perfect! We walked from Montparnasse up to St. Honore on Tuesday and west to the Champs Elysee then down to the Eiffel Tower and all the way back to the hotel. Had a gorgeous macaron from Laduree and had dinner at a nice Bistro. Yesterday we did the Sacre Coeur and the Notre Dame, so let's see what I see today.
> 
> Well I'm off! Hope you gals have a wonderful day


 
Souds absolutely fabulous!


----------



## sneezz

Happy Lunar New Year!

(\_(\
( ';' )
(,(")(")

*r15324*, I'm glad you're having fun seeing the sites of Paris.  The Louvre takes a whole day lol.  Love going up to the top of the bell tower of Notre Dame.  A lot of stairs though (the Eiffel Tower as well). ush: Ahh I wish we got to walk around the shopping areas of Champs Elysse but DH was wise to avoid it haha.  Now spill it..what did you get? 
*Beenie*, it wasn't canceled?  They were saying on the radio that it was.  So did P Phil see his shadow or what?  I am so jealous of you Florida people.  I was watching the weather this morning and most of the country was labeled "cold/frigid" and your state had the word "warm" on it. Lucky (HI and CA people too)!

*GD*, wishing you a prosperous healthy New Year filled with fortune! Sorry this crappy weather kept you from temple this year.


----------



## Ajin

Does anyone know if Gucci would be able to fix the smugs on the corners of a bag? Should I take it to a department store or Gucci store?  I just bought a pre-owned white leather one online. Everything looks beautiful except the corners. I want to make it perfect before I start to carry it in the summer. 

Thanks


----------



## valhart

I have seen a name mentioned somewhere on this site about another place to verify bags.  I think it was castilla or something like that can someone let me know. Thank you


----------



## papertiger

Ajin said:


> Does anyone know if Gucci would be able to fix the smugs on the corners of a bag? Should I take it to a department store or Gucci store?  I just bought a pre-owned white leather one online. Everything looks beautiful except the corners. I want to make it perfect before I start to carry it in the summer.
> 
> Thanks



There is some info here #7

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-vintage-information-thread-660420.html#post17948012

Take it to a stand alone Gucci store and they should be able to deal with GCS for you. There will be a charge - but it will be worth it.

It sounds like a simple enough job to me.


----------



## iadmireyoo

valhart said:


> I have seen a name mentioned somewhere on this site about another place to verify bags.  I think it was castilla or something like that can someone let me know. Thank you



castira.com is authentication services.


----------



## JessieRose

iadmireyoo said:


> :lolots: OMG! you shouldve seen me the other day! so i finally get paid and i felt the NEED to purchase a handbag ive had my eye on for a while. and let me add that i havent bought a bag in a YEAR! so i was deeply debating between the juicy freestyle or a MK woodside satchel. i acted like a vampire in need of blood!



Lmao!! I can relate! OMG, I can't imagine what it would look like if we both went shopping together. I sometimes shake when I get really happy with a bag I find for a great deal! The security guards would be like "watch out for these two, they look twitchy!"


----------



## JessieRose

papertiger said:


> There is some info here #7
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-vintage-information-thread-660420.html#post17948012



PT, 

Thank you SO much for creating that thread! I was beginning to feel like a broken record at times. It is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## JessieRose

Are they the pics in your photo album? They are beautifully displayed! 


GhstDreamer said:


> Happy Lunar New Year everyone (who celebrates it)!!!
> 
> I didn't end up visiting the temple this year due to the massive blizzard...so no kneeling on my knees for a couple of hours to pray with the monks this year....Though I do need a lot of fortune and prosperity this year...lol...
> 
> Thanks iadmireyoo - my purse collection is pretty darn organized but I don't have a lot! I know it sounds like I have a ton of bags but I really don't...We have to see your bag collection!
> 
> Sounds like you're having lots of fun r15324 in Paris! Can't wait to see your reveals. My brother went to Paris a few years ago and he had a lot of fun too but he went to the seedy areas which are always the places he likes to visit!


----------



## valhart

iadmireyoo said:


> castira.com is authentication services.



Thank you so much. I had a bag put on this site which was confirmed as fake and the lady had bought it as authentic so I wanted to tell her another site she could check with as well.


----------



## papertiger

JessieRose said:


> PT,
> 
> Thank you SO much for creating that thread! I was beginning to feel like a broken record at times. It is greatly appreciated!!



My pleasure .


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> Lmao!! I can relate! OMG, I can't imagine what it would look like if we both went shopping together. I sometimes shake when I get really happy with a bag I find for a great deal! The security guards would be like "watch out for these two, they look twitchy!"



! i can imagine! id be yelling like, OMG Jessie look at this bag!, and youd be MARIA look at this one!, and id be Jessie this one is TDF! like a damn rebuttal session or something ! people will definitely think we're CRAZY


----------



## Ajin

papertiger said:


> There is some info here #7
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-vintage-information-thread-660420.html#post17948012
> 
> Take it to a stand alone Gucci store and they should be able to deal with GCS for you. There will be a charge - but it will be worth it.
> 
> It sounds like a simple enough job to me.


 

Thank you so much for the info.  I just found out that the inside zipper doesn't close properly so I have to get that fixed too.  I did get some credit from the seller to use toward the zipper fixing though


----------



## couture diva

Has anyone heard any info regarding if the outlets are going to be having a presidents day sale? I really want to get a wallet


----------



## valhart

Hi all, new to all this and would appreciate some info.  On the gucci site there is no tab for sales. However, earlier I was doing a search on google and put in gucci and the style number and I got a link to the gucci u.s site where it was on sale from 700 to 489.  Just wondering how do we check gucci.com sales?  I'm sure they must have them.

Also wondering as to the tpf site, if I post something and someone replies to it, do I get an e-mail notification or do I have to keep checking back?
many thanks
Val


----------



## r15324

Happy year of the Bunny!

Paris is so beautiful in the flesh. Well I'm now in London, and enjoying my time here so far. I love the public transport system here lol

*sneezz* - My lips are sealed! But I can reveal that I left Paris with a big orange box plus one from Goyard. And since arriving London yesterday, may have bought more than one trench coat... 

*Ghst* - Kung Hei Fat Choi! Here's to hoping for warmer weather (especially since I'll be up that way in a week lol) and more monies!

*PT* - Have you been to Stonehenge before? And wow. Harrods is so much more amazing than I had ever imagined... 


And one funny thing, I'm beginning to speak with an English inflection....


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> Happy year of the Bunny!
> 
> Paris is so beautiful in the flesh. Well I'm now in London, and enjoying my time here so far. I love the public transport system here lol
> 
> *sneezz* - My lips are sealed! But I can reveal that I left Paris with a big orange box plus one from Goyard. And since arriving London yesterday, may have bought more than one trench coat...
> 
> *Ghst* - Kung Hei Fat Choi! Here's to hoping for warmer weather (especially since I'll be up that way in a week lol) and more monies!
> 
> *PT* - *Have you been to Stonehenge before? And wow. Harrods is so much more amazing than I had ever imagined.*..
> 
> And one funny thing, I'm beginning to speak with an English inflection....




Well I am glad you have had a good time in Harrods - and i agree with you, I love Harrods - If you were there last Tuesday we could have been standing in the same room but not realising 

I have been to Stonehenge. It is all fantastic apart from the motorway on all sides surrounding it. If you are in that part of the UK * you should visit the city of Bath, YOU would LOVE it!!!!* 

As for speaking with an English accent - def the way to go


----------



## sneezz

*r15324*, I assumed that your purchases were Guccis!  I'm curious as to what H item you bought!  A Goyard too?  Oh my, you cheater you lol.  Glad you're enjoying the sites and the shopping especially.

A belated bday shout out to *ang2383*!  Idk how it slipped ny mind when I was wishing everyone a Happy Lunar New Year lol.  Hope you had fun!


----------



## erives1

Good Morning!!!

Hi everyone, if you are verifying Gucci handbag authenticity by serial  number, is it true that counterfeiters can use Gucci's serial numbers  since Gucci won't authenticate their bags or is this illegal? .....I'd like to have another question answered if you don't  mind. Do all of the Gucci Joy Medium Boston bags come with a "grip tab"  for lack of better words on the side opposite of the D ring side? I am  asking because the bag that I have does not have that tab. BTW I have a  bag (crystal joy medium boston) with serial number 265697 1669.


----------



## papertiger

erives1 said:


> Good Morning!!!
> 
> Hi everyone, if you are verifying Gucci handbag authenticity by serial  number, is it true that counterfeiters can use Gucci's serial numbers  since Gucci won't authenticate their bags or is this illegal? .....I'd like to have another question answered if you don't  mind. Do all of the Gucci Joy Medium Boston bags come with a "grip tab"  for lack of better words on the side opposite of the D ring side? I am  asking because the bag that I have does not have that tab. BTW I have a  bag (crystal joy medium boston) with serial number 265697 1669.



It is true, counterfeiters often use the same serial numbers as Gucci but not always.

On all med JOY BOSTONS there is a D ring at one end and a pull tab on the other.

Hope this helps.

Gucci will not authenticate any item one way or another. You could always ask for a repair and see if the GCS SA wrinkles her nose and chucks it back at you or proceeds to ask you your details LOL. Dead give-away either way


----------



## erives1

papertiger said:


> It is true, counterfeiters often use the same serial numbers as Gucci but not always.
> 
> On all med JOY BOSTONS there is a D ring at one end and a pull tab on the other.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Gucci will not authenticate any item one way or another. You could always ask for a repair and see if the GCS SA wrinkles her nose and chucks it back at you or proceeds to ask you your details LOL. Dead give-away either way





Wow! Well this would mean the bag I have is definitely fake. I asked and sent a request to authenticate it to the Authenticate this please thread and I was told to post this question in this Gucci chat thread (round 2). After I did so, I was told that ALL joy medium Boston bags have the pull tab on the opposite side of the D ring side, but I had previously asked for authentication in the Authenticate this please thread and it was evaluated as authentic (I understand margin of error). Now I am confused as to what to do because this bag does not have a pull tab on the opposite side.....Also, the bag is an outlet bag supposedly coming from the Woodbury Commons Premium Outlet in New York.

I include 2 pics for viewing just in case.


----------



## papertiger

^ maybe it's not a med Joy - maybe it's a travel Boston. _I_ certainly didn't authenticate that bag one way or the other and I certainly could not authenticate from 1 or 2 general questions or from a couple of pics.

That's the thing with general questions. If you got it from Woodberry it should be alright no? Why do you have doubts?

Just to clarify Gucci Forum has an 'Authentic This' for issues of authenticity - this is for chat


----------



## iadmireyoo

erives1 said:


> Wow! Well this would mean the bag I have is definitely fake. I asked and sent a request to authenticate it to the Authenticate this please thread and I was told to post this question in this Gucci chat thread (round 2). After I did so, I was told that ALL joy medium Boston bags have the pull tab on the opposite side of the D ring side, but I had previously asked for authentication in the Authenticate this please thread and it was evaluated as authentic (I understand margin of error). Now I am confused as to what to do because this bag does not have a pull tab on the opposite side.....Also, the bag is an outlet bag supposedly coming from the Woodbury Commons Premium Outlet in New York.
> 
> I include 2 pics for viewing just in case.



there is no margin of error. this bag is 100% authentic. if youre so persistent in finding out why, why dont you ask the SA at the gucci outlet??? you need to understand that gucci bags are made ALL over the world. so the same style of a gucci bag is bound to have slightly different characteristics. this is common. or its a possibility that the difference is because its from an outlet. gucci handbags from the outlet tend to be a little "different" than the ones sold in boutiques.

and for future references, PLEASE be patient. someone will answer your question. reposting in different threads are NOT necessary.


----------



## papertiger

erives1 said:


> Wow! Well this would mean the bag I have is definitely fake. I asked and sent a request to authenticate it to the Authenticate this please thread and I was told to post this question in this Gucci chat thread (round 2). After I did so, I was told that ALL joy medium Boston bags have the pull tab on the opposite side of the D ring side, but I had previously asked for authentication in the Authenticate this please thread and it was evaluated as authentic (I understand margin of error). Now I am confused as to what to do because this bag does not have a pull tab on the opposite side.....Also, the bag is an outlet bag supposedly coming from the Woodbury Commons Premium Outlet in New York.
> 
> I include 2 pics for viewing just in case.



I have checked the your initial post on the Authenticate This thread. Your bag looks perfectly authentic to me _and _has been authenticated quite clearly - I'm not why you are so suspicious of this bag especially since you bought it from an official outlet. 

Anyway - 3 Gucci fanatics all think your bag is real, not a single concern. Take it back if you don't like it.


----------



## iadmireyoo

papertiger said:


> I have checked the your initial post on the Authenticate This thread. Your bag looks perfectly authentic to me _and _has been authenticated quite clearly - I'm not why you are so suspicious of this bag especially since you bought it from an official outlet.
> 
> Anyway - *3 Gucci fanatics* all think your bag is real, not a single concern. *Take it back if you don't like it*.



 im assuming im one of them? hahaha! youre too funny PT!

very well said


----------



## papertiger

iadmireyoo said:


> im assuming im one of them? hahaha! youre too funny PT!
> 
> very well said





Naturally you are one


----------



## erives1

Thanks to all of you! I was only posting here because I was directed to if I had characteristic questions but I provided background on the original post so that the replying person in this thread would have a general idea of the purpose. I came back with the question about the side tab and insert booklets because I left them out forgetfully from the initial post. That is all. I appreciate you all's efforts. Thanks for the knowledgeable input!


----------



## Beenie

sneezz said:


> *Beenie*, it wasn't canceled? They were saying on the radio that it was. So did P Phil see his shadow or what? I am so jealous of you Florida people. I was watching the weather this morning and most of the country was labeled "cold/frigid" and your state had the word "warm" on it. Lucky (HI and CA people too)!


 
I et confused as to which is which, but the result was an early spring . It is cold here today in the high 50's-low 60's. And yes, I KNOW that sounds great to some people, but not me! I like 80's-90's. I am a beach girl.

*r15324* your trip sounds fabulous! And OOHHH something orange?! I say maybe one day to that but I know better - I'll never save that long!.

*papertiger* how are you doing in your makeup collection?


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> I et confused as to which is which, but the result was an early spring . It is cold here today in the high 50's-low 60's. And yes, I KNOW that sounds great to some people, but not me! I like 80's-90's. I am a beach girl.
> 
> *r15324* your trip sounds fabulous! And OOHHH something orange?! I say maybe one day to that but I know better - I'll never save that long!.
> 
> *papertiger* *how are you doing in your makeup collection?*



:shame: not wearing anything except Nivea but I am mostly working at home today. Tomorrow I will get up early and do my very best not to let you down :kiss:


----------



## GhstDreamer

Beenie said:


> I et confused as to which is which, but the result was an early spring .* It is cold here today in the high 50's-low 60's. And yes, I KNOW that sounds great to some people, but not me! I like 80's-90's. I am a beach girl.*



I soooo wish it could be in the high 50's - low 60's here! Right now it's a -20!!!! And I'm starting to see some flurries...all this white stuff is driving me crazy! What really bothers me is not even the snow, it's when it starts melting that's disgusting and gross.

r15324: you'll definitely have fun with the bitter cold and the snow! Remember to stay warm! What places will you be visiting? And congrats on your Goyard purchase.


----------



## addicted

valhart said:


> Hi all, new to all this and would appreciate some info. On the gucci site there is no tab for sales. However, earlier I was doing a search on google and put in gucci and the style number and I got a link to the gucci u.s site where it was on sale from 700 to 489. Just wondering how do we check gucci.com sales? I'm sure they must have them.
> 
> Also wondering as to the tpf site, if I post something and someone replies to it, do I get an e-mail notification or do I have to keep checking back?
> many thanks
> Val


 
Regarding the Gucci sales, you have to have a link saved.  Kind of like NM.  At least that's my experience. What did you get?  A twins hobo?

And on the site, no you won't get email notification if you post something (like on facebook) unless you subscribe to the thread asking for email notification.

Jessie & iadmireyoo:  you are tripping me out changing your avatars.  It's like I have to do a double take to see who's talking..


----------



## iadmireyoo

Beenie said:


> I et confused as to which is which, but the result was an early spring . It is cold here today in the high 50's-low 60's. And yes, I KNOW that sounds great to some people, but not me! *I like 80's-90's. I am a beach girl.*
> 
> *r15324* your trip sounds fabulous! And OOHHH something orange?! I say maybe one day to that but I know better - I'll never save that long!.
> 
> *papertiger* how are you doing in your makeup collection?



me too! i even go to the beach during the winter here


----------



## iadmireyoo

addicted said:


> Regarding the Gucci sales, you have to have a link saved.  Kind of like NM.  At least that's my experience. What did you get?  A twins hobo?
> 
> And on the site, no you won't get email notification if you post something (like on facebook) unless you subscribe to the thread asking for email notification.
> 
> *Jessie & iadmireyoo:  you are tripping me out changing your avatars.  It's like I have to do a double take to see who's talking..*



hahahahaha!!!!!!! cant you tell we're best friends?

i actually changed it like 4-5 times! me and jessie were PMing each other and i even said, "people are probably thinking wtf?" because i believe she changed her avatar as much as i did


----------



## addicted

iadmireyoo said:


> hahahahaha!!!!!!! cant you tell we're best friends?
> 
> i actually changed it like 4-5 times! me and jessie were PMing each other and i even said, "people are probably thinking wtf?" because i believe she changed her avatar as much as i did


 
Do you guys live in the same town?  That's really cool.  

And yes, I have been tripping out the last few days.  So confusing!

I have found 3 of my dearest friends from tPF back in 2006.  I love it here!


----------



## iadmireyoo

addicted said:


> Do you guys live in the same town?  That's really cool.
> 
> And yes, I have been tripping out the last few days.  So confusing!
> 
> I have found 3 of my dearest friends from tPF back in 2006.  I love it here!



no actually. she lives in chicago. i live all the way in hawaii we just met through here, helping eachother authenticate in the gucci AT thread. i love it here too! tPF literally replaced fb


----------



## GhstDreamer

iadmireyoo said:


> me too! i even go to the beach during the winter here



I hate you! It's so cold here, my feet refuses to stay warm! lol


----------



## Beenie

papertiger said:


> :shame: not wearing anything except Nivea but I am mostly working at home today. Tomorrow I will get up early and do my very best not to let you down :kiss:


 
Funny enough, I have on Olay and nothing else as well! I decided my crappy job is not worth my nice MU.



GhstDreamer said:


> I soooo wish it could be in the high 50's - low 60's here! Right now it's a -20!!!! And I'm starting to see some flurries...all this white stuff is driving me crazy! What really bothers me is not even the snow, it's when it starts melting that's disgusting and gross.


 
Ugh, I could not handle that type of weather. And that slushy mess when it melts IS awful!



iadmireyoo said:


> me too! i even go to the beach during the winter here


 
Me too!

So I just realized today that I don't think I ever brought out my black/brown Boston all winter and that is what it is for! I must trade out bags STAT!


----------



## iadmireyoo

GhstDreamer said:


> I hate you! It's so cold here, my feet refuses to stay warm! lol



 my feet tends to get cold fast too. why dont you wear ugg boots around the house? haha, i have


----------



## claraclara

Does anyone know if the gucci outlet still exists at St,Augustine, Florida? I could not find it in the directory on the premium outlets website.  Thanks


----------



## r15324

papertiger said:


> Well I am glad you have had a good time in Harrods - and i agree with you, I love Harrods - If you were there last Tuesday we could have been standing in the same room but not realising
> 
> I have been to Stonehenge. It is all fantastic apart from the motorway on all sides surrounding it. If you are in that part of the UK * you should visit the city of Bath, YOU would LOVE it!!!!*
> 
> *As for speaking with an English accent - def the way to go *



Hehehe... English accents are so... sexy  The coach trip to Stonehenge was nauseating, and I went yesterday, so it was raining a lot. Didn't have the time to get to Bath however. Oh, and I waited for two hours at Heathrow for my VAT refund.



sneezz said:


> *r15324*, I assumed that your purchases were Guccis!  I'm curious as to what H item you bought!  A Goyard too?  Oh my, you cheater you lol.  Glad you're enjoying the sites and the shopping especially.



Nope, no Guccis lol! I don't buy Gucci overseas 



Beenie said:


> *r15324* your trip sounds fabulous! And OOHHH something orange?! I say maybe one day to that but I know better - I'll never save that long!



You'll get to see soon 



GhstDreamer said:


> r15324: you'll definitely have fun with the bitter cold and the snow! Remember to stay warm! What places will you be visiting? And congrats on your Goyard purchase.



I just arrived and it is super cold. I'll update in a sec


----------



## JessieRose

addicted said:


> Regarding the Gucci sales, you have to have a link saved.  Kind of like NM.  At least that's my experience. What did you get?  A twins hobo?
> 
> Jessie & iadmireyoo:  you are tripping me out changing your avatars.  It's like I have to do a double take to see who's talking..



Haha!! I was really indecisive about which avatar to use!! So people noticed! Haha! We finally found avatars that we liked!


----------



## JessieRose

iadmireyoo said:


> no actually. she lives in chicago. i live all the way in hawaii we just met through here, helping eachother authenticate in the gucci AT thread. i love it here too! tPF literally replaced fb



Facebook? What is that?  Lmao!! I completely agree. I find facebook boring now!!!


----------



## JessieRose

It was 4 or 5 times? Haha!! I guess we did!! That must've been confusing. Refresh --new pics--refresh--new pics! Ha! 





iadmireyoo said:


> hahahahaha!!!!!!! cant you tell we're best friends?
> 
> i actually changed it like 4-5 times! me and jessie were PMing each other and i even said, "people are probably thinking wtf?" because i believe she changed her avatar as much as i did


----------



## JessieRose

GhstDreamer said:


> I hate you! It's so cold here, my feet refuses to stay warm! lol





iadmireyoo said:


> my feet tends to get cold fast too. why dont you wear ugg boots around the house? haha, i have



Me too! My hands and feet get cold really easily! I wear ugg slippers and have you guys ever tried smart wool socks? LOVE them!! It seems like if I turn the heat below 70 I feel cold!! Is that weird? Hm. 

I am tired of this slushy crap!! I want to go somewhere sunny and work on getting a lil color in these cheeks!! I am taking a lot of vitamin D, working out and trying to feel good...but this weather is so blah!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Me too - I've been taking Vitamin D! My doctor just prescribed my 50000 IU of Vitamin D for 12 weeks again, then I'm suppose to take 3000 IU daily. I haven't noticed any difference though. 

The past few days have been cool like 40 - 50 degrees. Supposedly by the Thursday, we're going to be in the high 50's or maybe even a 60? Can't wait for all the snow to melt!!!


----------



## Ajin

Does anybody know if bellafashion.net is a legit online merchant to buy authentic designer handbags, such as Gucci?

Thanks in advance for all inputs.


----------



## iadmireyoo

Ajin said:


> Does anybody know if bellafashion.net is a legit online merchant to buy authentic designer handbags, such as Gucci?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all inputs.



i wouldnt trust it. stay away! they are selling a sukey guccissima top handle for $800 when its worth is $1200!


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> Facebook? What is that?  Lmao!! I completely agree. I find facebook boring now!!!



 well, call me weird when it comes to fb. i had one account before and EVERYONE was my friend. i probably had about 200+ (sounds little, but alot to me) and i found myself checking every hour or so! it was a drain trying to keep up with all the feedback etc. and i felt bad that i was ignoring my child and my bf. i didnt want to be one of those couples who sit at a restaurant  looking at their phones. so i decided to delete people because i felt having classmates who werent even a close friend was ridiculous. and after a while it was ok, then theyll start adding me again! ugh! so i started another fb page (kept the other one for classmates, etc) and made it STRICTLY fmaily and CLOSE friends. let me tell you, i only have 50  lol. i barely go on the other one. ever since i developed a mentality that i wasnt going to let social network run my life, fb is now uninmportant to me

however, that all changed when tPF came along


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> Me too! My hands and feet get cold really easily! I wear ugg slippers and have you guys ever tried smart wool socks? LOVE them!! *It seems like if I turn the heat below 70 I feel cold!!* Is that weird? Hm.
> 
> I am tired of this slushy crap!! *I want to go somewhere sunny* and work on getting a lil color in these cheeks!! I am taking a lot of vitamin D, working out and trying to feel good...but this weather is so blah!



i dont find that weird at all! as a matter of fact, "cold" here is below 70s the coldest here is very high 50s. people in the mainland probably think us locals are CRAZY for finding that "cold" lol. come to hawaii, i guarantee youll go back glowing!


----------



## Ajin

iadmireyoo said:


> i wouldnt trust it. stay away! they are selling a sukey guccissima top handle for $800 when its worth is $1200!


 
You are correct!  After I sent out this message, I got kicked out of the website and could not get in any more.  It does feel fishy.


----------



## Suzzeee

Wow - I'm in love with those new Snaffle Bit bags that are showing up in all of the ads -- gorgeous but pricey that's for sure!  Anyone get one yet?  I was wondering how heavy they were with all that nice woven leather.


----------



## papertiger

Suzzeee said:


> Wow - I'm in love with those new Snaffle Bit bags that are showing up in all of the ads -- gorgeous but pricey that's for sure!  Anyone get one yet?  I was wondering how heavy they were with all that nice woven leather.



They do look fabulous!

but I dare not go any where near a Gucci ATM - I am trying to be GOOD


----------



## Suzzeee

papertiger said:


> They do look fabulous!
> 
> but I dare not go any where near a Gucci ATM - I am trying to be GOOD



Me and you both -- that's why I've not been around here lately -- I went a little Gucci crazy last year  I still have 3 Gucci's to "rehome" before I buy a new one.  I was super good for months about no bags and then this week I found the cutest KS clutch for a steal and then Hayden-Harnett had this crazy sale on their Fantasia collection bags and I got another - at least the combined total of those two was less than $300!


----------



## papertiger

Suzzeee said:


> Me and you both -- that's why I've not been around here lately -- I went a little Gucci crazy last year  I still have 3 Gucci's to "rehome" before I buy a new one.  I was super good for months about no bags and then this week *I found the cutest KS clutch for a steal and then Hayden-Harnett had this crazy sale on their Fantasia collection bags and I got another - at least the combined total of those two was less than $300!*



It's great to get bargains. I usually find I end up carrying those as much (if not more) than my expensive bags. I have been carrying my wonderful 'Made In Italy' hobo (that's the name of the brand) for days. I can see it doesn't match up to my Gucci with hardware and inside lining etc but for the difference in price it's excellent and taking it to the gym or supermarket makes me feel a little more... er, relaxed .

Good to see you again 

I have to say at the new range's high price I am not quite as tempted as usual. Most of those bags are actually as expensive as Hermes.


----------



## Suzzeee

papertiger said:


> It's great to get bargains. I usually find I end up carrying those as much (if not more) than my expensive bags. I have been carrying my wonderful 'Made In Italy' hobo (that's the name of the brand) for days. I can see it doesn't match up to my Gucci with hardware and inside lining etc but for the difference in price it's excellent and taking it to the gym or supermarket makes me feel a little more... er, relaxed .
> 
> Good to see you again
> 
> I have to say at the new range's high price I am not quite as tempted as usual. Most of those bags are actually as expensive as Hermes.



I'm totally the same way -- I think I carry my indie brand and less expensive bags a lot more than the pricey ones - less pressure  ITA on those crazy Gucci prices too -- I love those new bags but I also want a Chanel Jumbo Flap and honestly, that's a bag I'd keep and wear forever whereas the new Gucci's - probably not so much.


----------



## r15324

Hey guys! How is everyone? I'm finally back home from travelling this past two months.


----------



## tr1sha00

Hi All,

Does anybody know if gucci have an online outlet website?www.guccisaleoutlet.com does this seem like a a legit website to buy authentic Gucci for a discount price?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## llaga22

not legit.... fake fake fake!!!!!


----------



## Beenie

Hi loves. I have not been in this sub forum too much because I am not needing ANYTHING in the bag department. I am at a place where I think I have just the right collection. I never thought I would say that! So unless I find a good dealio on a small messenger with web strap I am going to be on a no bag buying mission. Now, if there are any Gucci shoes that end up on sale I may be happy to buy some 

How is everyone?


----------



## JessieRose

Hey Beenie!
Do you have a bag showcase up? I would love to see your collection!!


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> Hi loves. I have not been in this sub forum too much because I am not needing ANYTHING in the bag department. I am at a place where I think I have just the right collection. I never thought I would say that! So unless I find a good dealio on a small messenger with web strap I am going to be on a no bag buying mission. Now, if there are any Gucci shoes that end up on sale I may be happy to buy some
> 
> How is everyone?



I'm good but haven't been around much . 

2 full make-up days last week (to London Fashion Week no less) now I am back to the 'natural' look till Thurs (takes me so long on a daily basis).

So glad you are where you want to be bag-wise  fantastic to hear *Beenie*. I would say I am 90% there, so trying to be very selective this year. I think I might save for the RTW sale as there are some stunning Gucci clothes this season.


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> Hey guys! How is everyone? I'm finally back home from travelling this past two months.



You must be exhausted 

I hope you had the best time :kiss:


----------



## Beenie

JessieRose said:


> Hey Beenie!
> Do you have a bag showcase up? I would love to see your collection!!


 
I think somewhere I posted some of my stuff. I will try to see what I can find. I do not have many though. It is like Goldilocks...JUST right


----------



## Beenie

papertiger said:


> I'm good but haven't been around much .
> 
> 2 full make-up days last week (to London Fashion Week no less) now I am back to the 'natural' look till Thurs (takes me so long on a daily basis).
> 
> So glad you are where you want to be bag-wise  fantastic to hear *Beenie*. I would say I am 90% there, so trying to be very selective this year. I think I might save for the RTW sale as there are some stunning Gucci clothes this season.


 
Ahh, PT looking all fab-you-luss huh? I am very happy with what I have. But I DO have my OCD so I am focusing on other stuff...always something. I have decided that I am going to save and save and save for 8 years to get something that comes in an orange bag for my 40th birthday. So I am done with bags for awhile. There is nothing I particularly need and I think goals are better. {{{hugs}}} to you back, my love.


----------



## BeatriceP

I'm not quite sure if that's the topic I should post to, but could you please tell me if it's ok to clean my leather handbag with baby wipes? If not,what could you suggest?
TIA!


----------



## iadmireyoo

AlJom said:


> I'm not quite sure if that's the topic I should post to, but could you please tell me if it's ok to clean my leather handbag with baby wipes? If not,what could you suggest?
> TIA!



http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/what-kind-of-leather-does-gucci-use-175985.html

im sure baby wipes wont hurt since there no chemicals in it.


----------



## BeatriceP

iadmireyoo said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/what-kind-of-leather-does-gucci-use-175985.html
> 
> im sure baby wipes wont hurt since there no chemicals in it.


----------



## ladichan

i need helppp 

i just bought this gucci belt, but it's too long >"<.. i've to punch 2 holes more, i could wear it. but.. with this kind of leather ( really hard ) if i punch it, can the belt be broken ???


----------



## r15324

*Beenie* - Yay! I too almost feel complete. Just got four more to hunt~

*PT* - It was lovely


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> Ahh, PT looking all fab-you-luss huh? I am very happy with what I have. But I DO have my OCD so I am focusing on other stuff...always something. I have decided that I am going to save and save and save for 8 years to get something that comes in an orange bag for my 40th birthday. So I am done with bags for awhile. There is nothing I particularly need and I think goals are better. {{{hugs}}} to you back, my love.


 
*Beenie:* good to set a goal!!  You go girl!! I am sure you will be rewarded with something in the Orange bag. I wish I can be like you to have strong will power to fight off all the temptation !!


----------



## Beenie

r15324 said:


> *Beenie* - Yay! I too almost feel complete. Just got four more to hunt~


 
You'll get there. I am so happy your vacation was great. 



aeonat said:


> *Beenie:* good to set a goal!! You go girl!! I am sure you will be rewarded with something in the Orange bag. I wish I can be like you to have strong will power to fight off all the temptation !!


 
Well, with a goal in mind, I can do it.  Not saying that in these 8 years i am not going to buy ANYTHING (that is a long time with a lot of different collections) but I am so happy with what I have now that I have no reason to go crazy. It is almost a little sad .


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> Well, with a goal in mind, I can do it. Not saying that in these 8 years i am not going to buy ANYTHING (that is a long time with a lot of different collections) but I am so happy with what I have now that I have no reason to go crazy. It is almost a little sad .


 
Beenie: I would totally agreed!! I definitely think you can do it!  However for me.. I still have several wish list items on my list... hmmm.. I need to be learn to be more content of what I already got!!!   

so which bag are thinking of getting?  

I would love to get a Hermes birkin bag hehehe.. some day!!  I did scored a LEVI jeans birkin inspired bag several years ago from Japan. And now I just ordered some canvas recycled material birkin inspired bag which will be arrived in April.. hehe


----------



## papertiger

ladichan said:


> i need helppp
> 
> i just bought this gucci belt, but it's too long >"<.. i've to punch 2 holes more, i could wear it. but.. with this kind of leather ( really hard ) if i punch it, can the belt be broken ???




Get Gucci to punch the holes, it won't cost much and you won't ruin your belt. I saw an awful botched job on a Hermes belt yesterday - unless you know what you are doing don't do it. Gucci (like H) will not touch the belt after you (or a non-Gucci crafts-person) touches it.

Any more than 2 extra holes and the leather will weaken.


----------



## papertiger

r15324 said:


> *Beenie* - Yay! I too almost feel complete. Just got four more to hunt~
> 
> *PT* -* It was lovely*




 so glad!


----------



## mstickle

Hello, Everyone. I'm new here and I just got my very first Gucci last week. It's vintage and in need of good cleaning and a little restorative work, but I absolutely LOVE it anyway. I brought it out the last couple of nights because I wanted to use it at least once or twice before I send it out to have the work done because when it comes back, I'll probably be afraid to use it for fear of getting it dirty again. I got TONS of compliminents on it, even in its current condition. It's really a timeless design.
 So now, I'm totally hooked! I have 3 more vintage bags on the way!
I'm hoping to save up a little to purchase a brand new one someday but for now, I'm very happy with my new-to-me bags!


----------



## mamaoffour

I don't if this is the right place to post this ?, if not, please direct me.  New here and still trying to learn to navigate the site...

Finally going to treat myself to my dream bag that I have been wanting for years (ever since Jessica Simpson made it the IT bag, although, I don't like her styling at all, but LOVE that bag!), but sadly it's been discontinued and it's a highly replicated style...Gucci Horsebit Hobo in either Guccissima or plain leather.  Anyone know a reputable place to buy it in good/great condition?  Been on eBay daily lots of times...and had a few authenticated already here, but it is slim pickings.  

Any help would be great!


----------



## mamaoffour

Any suggestions on a really big hobo a la Gucci Horsebit Hobo that is NOT discontinued?  Or something like LV Artsy MM or GM...dreaming the the empreinte artsy mm.
TIA!


----------



## papertiger

mstickle said:


> Hello, Everyone. I'm new here and I just got my very first Gucci last week. It's vintage and in need of good cleaning and a little restorative work, but I absolutely LOVE it anyway. I brought it out the last couple of nights because I wanted to use it at least once or twice before I send it out to have the work done because when it comes back, I'll probably be afraid to use it for fear of getting it dirty again. I got TONS of compliminents on it, even in its current condition. It's really a timeless design.
> So now, I'm totally hooked! I have 3 more vintage bags on the way!
> I'm hoping to save up a little to purchase a brand new one someday but for now, I'm very happy with my new-to-me bags!



Sounds wonderful, as do your other 3 bags-to-be. I, for one, would love to see when you get the time. A vintage reveal


----------



## papertiger

mamaoffour said:


> I don't if this is the right place to post this ?, if not, please direct me.  New here and still trying to learn to navigate the site...
> 
> Finally going to treat myself to my dream bag that I have been wanting for years (ever since Jessica Simpson made it the IT bag, although, I don't like her styling at all, but LOVE that bag!), but sadly it's been discontinued and it's a highly replicated style...Gucci Horsebit Hobo in either Guccissima or plain leather.  Anyone know a reputable place to buy it in good/great condition?  Been on eBay daily lots of times...and had a few authenticated already here, but it is slim pickings.
> 
> Any help would be great!



As you so rightly say, because of the popularity with the horse-bit chain hobo, finding an authentic one is a nightmare. I have a med lamb in tobacco but always keep 1/2 eye open for a large black version. 

There have been variations that might be able to fill the void for you such as  Pelham med/large hobo or the Techno-horsebit medium hobo (plus tassel) which is still for sale http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/240261AH90N9640#

For something similar hobo with web-stripe http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/257084A7MAG1060#

or the 'gucci heritage' small or med hobo with horsebit and web-stripe http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/247604A7MAG9099#


----------



## GhstDreamer

^So true PT! A lot of the horsebit chain hobos on ebay are fakes unfortunately. The techno-horsebit hobo is a good idea - the shape is most like the horsebit chain hobo and even though it's not the horsebit, it's still a very lovely bag.

However I would recommend a BTH as an alternative!


----------



## mamaoffour

papertiger said:


> As you so rightly say, because of the popularity with the horse-bit chain hobo, finding an authentic one is a nightmare. I have a med lamb in tobacco but always keep 1/2 eye open for a large black version.
> 
> There have been variations that might be able to fill the void for you such as  Pelham med/large hobo or the Techno-horsebit medium hobo (plus tassel) which is still for sale http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/240261AH90N9640#
> 
> For something similar hobo with web-stripe http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/257084A7MAG1060#
> 
> or the 'gucci heritage' small or med hobo with horsebit and web-stripe http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/247604A7MAG9099#



Thanks so much for your suggestions...really love the slouchy shape and the large version.  My other dream is the Artsy mm or gm by LV in the empreinte which hard to find, too!


----------



## mamaoffour

GhstDreamer said:


> ^So true PT! A lot of the horsebit chain hobos on ebay are fakes unfortunately. The techno-horsebit hobo is a good idea - the shape is most like the horsebit chain hobo and even though it's not the horsebit, it's still a very lovely bag.
> 
> However I would recommend a BTH as an alternative!



Please forgive my ignorance on acronyms...what is "BTH?"


----------



## mstickle

papertiger said:


> Sounds wonderful, as do your other 3 bags-to-be. I, for one, would love to see when you get the time. A vintage reveal


Thanks.
Once I get them, I will def post pics. BTW, what's a "vintage reveal"?


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^So true PT! A lot of the horsebit chain hobos on ebay are fakes unfortunately. The techno-horsebit hobo is a good idea - the shape is most like the horsebit chain hobo and even though it's not the horsebit, it's still a very lovely bag.
> 
> However *I would recommend a BTH as an alternative*!



That is one bag I fall more and more in love with every time I look at it


----------



## papertiger

mamaoffour said:


> Please forgive my ignorance on acronyms...what is "BTH?"



= *B*amboo *T*op *H*andle. *GD* was kidding I think  it's so very different from the Horse-bit Chain hobo but it is one of our shared passions.


----------



## papertiger

mstickle said:


> Thanks.
> Once I get them, I will def post pics. BTW, what's a "vintage reveal"?



Very simply, it's just a personal reveal (a thread showing us your lovely bags/Gucci things) but with vintage items rather than new/new-to-you.


----------



## Beilee

hey everyone,

does the gucci outlet will have sales for festive season like thanks giving or easter?

There is no gucci outlet here in Newcastle, UK and the nearest I can go is at Glasglow. I need to plan when it is the best time to go. lol.

thanks everyone for your kind thoughts


----------



## iadmireyoo

Beilee said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> does the gucci outlet will have sales for festive season like thanks giving or easter?
> 
> There is no gucci outlet here in Newcastle, UK and the nearest I can go is at Glasglow. I need to plan when it is the best time to go. lol.
> 
> thanks everyone for your kind thoughts



http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-faqs-about-sales-and-outlets-455910.html


----------



## papertiger

Beilee said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> does the gucci outlet will have sales for festive season like thanks giving or easter?
> 
> There is no gucci outlet here in Newcastle, UK and the nearest I can go is at Glasglow. I need to plan when it is the best time to go. lol.
> 
> thanks everyone for your kind thoughts



LOL, I'm not how many UK facts are in that thread.

The only official Gucci outlet that I know of in the UK is the one in Bicester http://www.bicestervillage.com/

Some independent multi-brand outlets also sell Gucci but of course you should ring these first (the only one I know is in London and is being refurbished ATM). 

If you know any others please let us know too 

For sales of outlets you usually need to be on their list but I am not sure if that is the same at Bicester Gucci outlet.


----------



## Beenie

Well I was hoping to go on a cruise next month with DH and our 2 BFF's but it is all falling apart and I think I need to buy the one Gucci still on my list to make me feel better...


----------



## iadmireyoo

^^ . ITA, shopping (or should i say gucci) therapy is the BEST medicine 

BTW im LOVING your profile pics! i feel more inspired to put one up instead of avatars.


----------



## Beenie

^^ Yeah, it is the ONLY therapy for me! And thanks! I am also debating one of the scarves on the outlet thread. I have been wanting one for awhile.


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> Well I was hoping to go on a cruise next month with DH and our 2 BFF's but it is all falling apart and I think I need to buy the one Gucci still on my list to make me feel better...





That happened to my holiday plan last year. I still hope it comes together for you* Beenie*


----------



## loveepig

papertiger said:


> *hn_tee*, Saks do ship internationally and singapore is one of the places they ship to .



how about europe. do they have it available? 
i cant see the model tt u r looking for..


----------



## Beenie

papertiger said:


> That happened to my holiday plan last year. I still hope it comes together for you* Beenie*


 
I am not too upset about it since something will come together when it is supposed to. I definitely have a Fourth of July trip planned regardless to look forward to.


----------



## Beilee

iadmireyoo said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-faqs-about-sales-and-outlets-455910.html



thanks a lot for the link !!!!


----------



## Beilee

papertiger said:


> LOL, I'm not how many UK facts are in that thread.
> 
> The only official Gucci outlet that I know of in the UK is the one in Bicester http://www.bicestervillage.com/
> 
> Some independent multi-brand outlets also sell Gucci but of course you should ring these first (the only one I know is in London and is being refurbished ATM).
> 
> If you know any others please let us know too
> 
> For sales of outlets you usually need to be on their list but I am not sure if that is the same at Bicester Gucci outlet.



Papertiger,

I dont know most of the places here as i always do online shopping most of the time.. lol.. 
there is one factory outlet that i known so far but it is not selling gucci  
http://www.yorkdesigneroutlet.com/

Thanks for the information !!!


----------



## Expy00

Beenie said:


> Well I was hoping to go on a cruise next month with DH and our 2 BFF's but it is all falling apart and I think I need to buy the one Gucci still on my list to make me feel better...




Beenie, I'm sorry to hear that your vacation plans for the cruise seem to be falling apart. Is there any chance that just you and your DH can still go on the cruise? I once planned a family vacation for six of us to FL and the Bahamas, 2 weeks total, and vowed that I'd never do that again.


----------



## Beenie

Expy00 said:


> Beenie, I'm sorry to hear that your vacation plans for the cruise seem to be falling apart. Is there any chance that just you and your DH can still go on the cruise? I once planned a family vacation for six of us to FL and the Bahamas, 2 weeks total, and vowed that I'd never do that again.


 
Well, we could but honestly, I don't think it would be much fun for either of us. We do well on vacations by ourselves but I think a cruise would be too boring for him with just me since i want to hang out in the pool ALL day and he wants to explore. It is more fun for him and I when we drag our "other halves" with us. So I am looking in to cheaper alternatives and still looking at RCCL for last minute deals since we all have the time off anyways.


----------



## Expy00

Beenie said:


> Well, we could but honestly, I don't think it would be much fun for either of us. We do well on vacations by ourselves but I think a cruise would be too boring for him with just me since i want to hang out in the pool ALL day and he wants to explore. It is more fun for him and I when we drag our "other halves" with us. So I am looking in to cheaper alternatives and still looking at RCCL for last minute deals since we all have the time off anyways.



Hopefully, your vacation plans will all fall into place. Definitely, take advantage of any last minute deals that you come across for RCCL, if you can. I'd love to do a cruise of the S. Caribbean but thus far, I can't convince anyone else to go with me as they all want to vacation somewhere else.


----------



## ang2383

Beenie said:


> Well, we could but honestly, I don't think it would be much fun for either of us. We do well on vacations by ourselves but I think a cruise would be too boring for him with just me since i want to hang out in the pool ALL day and he wants to explore. It is more fun for him and I when we drag our "other halves" with us. So I am looking in to cheaper alternatives and still looking at RCCL for last minute deals since we all have the time off anyways.



hi beenie!  haven't been on tpf in a while.. busy w/ school and work.  awww i'm sorry to hear you vacay is not going according to plan =(.  what about a short(er) rccl cruise?  haha u know me.. cruise addict!  or maybe try a diff line?  

bf and i just made diamond on rccl in jan so for our next cruise, we're going to try out celebrity.  like you, we're aiming for last min deals.  hopefully we can go in may and/or dec.  are u guys diamond yet?


----------



## iadmireyoo

8.9 earthquake hit japan. tsunami threat/warning to hawaii. although i live on high grounds, keep me and my state in your thoughts and prayers. definitely praying for japan and other countries who face the threat as well.


----------



## Beenie

Expy00 said:


> Hopefully, your vacation plans will all fall into place. Definitely, take advantage of any last minute deals that you come across for RCCL, if you can. I'd love to do a cruise of the S. Caribbean but thus far, I can't convince anyone else to go with me as they all want to vacation somewhere else.


 
I will go with you!!!  We can leave out of Tampa! 



ang2383 said:


> hi beenie! haven't been on tpf in a while.. busy w/ school and work. awww i'm sorry to hear you vacay is not going according to plan =(. what about a short(er) rccl cruise? haha u know me.. cruise addict! or maybe try a diff line?
> 
> bf and i just made diamond on rccl in jan so for our next cruise, we're going to try out celebrity. like you, we're aiming for last min deals. hopefully we can go in may and/or dec. are u guys diamond yet?


 
Oh gosh, no where NEAR diamond. I just started cruising in 2008 and i have been on one each year. The cruise we want IS a short one (3 day) but due to spring break the prices are pretty high.



iadmireyoo said:


> 8.9 earthquake hit japan. tsunami threat/warning to hawaii. although i live on high grounds, keep me and my state in your thoughts and prayers. definitely praying for japan and other countries who face the threat as well.


 
Good luck, my prayers are certainly with you. Please keep us posted on your safety.


----------



## GhstDreamer

iadmireyoo said:


> 8.9 earthquake hit japan. tsunami threat/warning to hawaii. although i live on high grounds, keep me and my state in your thoughts and prayers. definitely praying for japan and other countries who face the threat as well.



Good to hear you live on higher grounds. Hope everyone on the lower grounds made it safely! Keep yourself and your loved ones safe!


----------



## iadmireyoo

THANK YOU so much  for your thoughts christina and lauren! the tsunami warning has now downgraded to a tsunami advisory. but maui was hit pretty hard with the largest waves of 5.7ft about one mile inward land. the island im on (honolulu, oahu) was only hit with 2ft waves.


----------



## Expy00

iadmireyoo said:


> 8.9 earthquake hit japan. tsunami threat/warning to hawaii. although i live on high grounds, keep me and my state in your thoughts and prayers. definitely praying for japan and other countries who face the threat as well.



I hope that you and your family are safe, Iadmireyoo! I heard about the tsunami warning early this morning, as well as seeing the devastation caused by the earthquake and tsunami in Japan on the news 




Beenie said:


> I will go with you!!!  We can leave out of Tampa!



Thank you, Beenie  I came across some really great rates for the cruise, including a balcony stateroom. For the S. Caribbean cruise, the ship departs from Puerto Rico and it's a 7-day voyage. Maybe I can convince my cousins to go with me as we've talked about doing a family vacation without any parents/older folks around.


----------



## GhstDreamer

iadmireyoo said:


> THANK YOU so much  for your thoughts christina and lauren! the tsunami warning has now downgraded to a tsunami advisory. but maui was hit pretty hard with the largest waves of 5.7ft about one mile inward land. the island im on (honolulu, oahu) was only hit with 2ft waves.



It must have been so frightening...at least now it's been downgraded to an advisory. I just saw some pics of the damage and hopefully there aren't many with serious injuries.

One of my friends who also cuts/styles my hair (yay for friends who are hairstylists too!), she has relatives living in Tokyo. She immigrated to Canada only about 4 years ago with her two kids and I know they still have tons of friends there too. I'm just hoping everything is okay on her side of the family because she hasn't been able to get in touch with them yet.


----------



## papertiger

*iadmireyoo* I thought of you, and all those that have been or will be effected by either the earthquake or tsunami. I saw pictures of the devastation - I am sure it doesn't do justice to the devastation. 

Having left messages my 3 Japanese friends have not got back to me yet but I'm sure it's all so crazy there ATM they have plenty to do. I just hope that they are safe and well. They should be in and around Tokyo so I am worried but not too worried.


----------



## iadmireyoo

Expy00 said:


> I hope that you and your family are safe, Iadmireyoo! I heard about the tsunami warning early this morning, as well as seeing the devastation caused by the earthquake and tsunami in Japan on the news


thank you for your thoughts *expy*! yes, we're fine. we live on high ground, so theres nothing to worry about. yes, the tragedy in japan was VERY devastating :cry:



GhstDreamer said:


> It must have been so frightening...at least now it's been downgraded to an advisory. I just saw some pics of the damage and hopefully there aren't many with serious injuries.
> 
> One of my friends who also cuts/styles my hair (yay for friends who are hairstylists too!), she has relatives living in Tokyo. She immigrated to Canada only about 4 years ago with her two kids and I know they still have tons of friends there too. I'm just hoping everything is okay on her side of the family because she hasn't been able to get in touch with them yet.


honestly, it wasnt that frightening on my part and my island. you see, we've been through the same situation when chile had an earthquake last year. nothing happened on our part. we just watched receding water all day. this time, however, was a little different. the island i live on (honolulu, oahu) was only hit with waves of 2.5 feet while the big island (hawaii) and maui was hit the hardest of 5.7 feet waves. yes there was damage, but i dont think they were any serious injuries.

how unfortunate for your friend! i can imagine what shes feeling and going through. its the same for tourists here in hawaii as well. how devastating to witness that event all over the news WHILE worrying about family and friends back home. my mom has 2 friends there as well. only one was updating on fb.



papertiger said:


> *iadmireyoo* I thought of you, and all those that have been or will be effected by either the earthquake or tsunami. I saw pictures of the devastation - I am sure it doesn't do justice to the devastation.
> 
> Having left messages my 3 Japanese friends have not got back to me yet but I'm sure it's all so crazy there ATM they have plenty to do. I just hope that they are safe and well. They should be in and around Tokyo so I am worried but not too worried.



thank you for your thoughts PT! im hoping for the best and safety of your friends as well as everyone in japan!


----------



## donches10

hi. i am new to this forum and i am desperate to know if i bought a fake gucci bag on ebay. i need some opinions so i can rest my mind. i have a small collection of LVs and Gucci's. i recently purchased this from ebay and since it has a receipt of the item listed i automatically assumed it is authentic plus feedback was good for the seller.the item has arrived and it looks great. quality is good.stitching is good.also the serial numbers look authentic. i am just doubtful because the dustbag has no tag inside and it has a white interior.i am referring to the brown dustbag with big gucci logo on the outside. the link is
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120684815970&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
i hope you can give your opinion  so that i can contact i can try to get a refund.thanks..
i am new so i cannot yet have my own thread.just wish someone can help.


----------



## iadmireyoo

donches10 said:


> hi. i am new to this forum and i am desperate to know if i bought a fake gucci bag on ebay. i need some opinions so i can rest my mind. i have a small collection of LVs and Gucci's. i recently purchased this from ebay and since it has a receipt of the item listed i automatically assumed it is authentic plus feedback was good for the seller.the item has arrived and it looks great. quality is good.stitching is good.also the serial numbers look authentic. i am just doubtful because the dustbag has no tag inside and it has a white interior.i am referring to the brown dustbag with big gucci logo on the outside. the link is
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120684815970&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> i hope you can give your opinion  so that i can contact i can try to get a refund.thanks..
> i am new so i cannot yet have my own thread.just wish someone can help.


please post here for authentication requests and i can take a look at it: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-please-read-post-1-prior-posting-607932.html. and before posting, please take CLEAR straight on pics of the front serial tag and number. thanks!


----------



## Beenie

iadmireyoo said:


> THANK YOU so much for your thoughts christina and lauren! the tsunami warning has now downgraded to a tsunami advisory. but maui was hit pretty hard with the largest waves of 5.7ft about one mile inward land. the island im on (honolulu, oahu) was only hit with 2ft waves.


 
I am glad you are safe and sound! 



Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Beenie  I came across some really great rates for the cruise, including a balcony stateroom. For the S. Caribbean cruise, the ship departs from Puerto Rico and it's a 7-day voyage. Maybe I can convince my cousins to go with me as we've talked about doing a family vacation without any parents/older folks around.


 
That sounds GREAT! You and the other "youngins" of the family SHOULD have a cruise together.


----------



## iadmireyoo

thanks *christina*  (i hope you dont mind me calling you by your name, i think its more personal and proper)

so how is everyone? having fun spending tax returns? i havent got mine yet, but when i do, i plan to go buckwild with gucci


----------



## cybrsheri

I am very new here!!  I have a Gucci bag I am trying to authenticate, and one of my first questions about it is the dust bag.  It is cream color with GUCCI written on it as opposed to the brown bag with the GG's on it which I  think is standard  with all Gucci bags... but  I am so not sure about this..  help please?


----------



## GhstDreamer

iadmireyoo said:


> thanks *christina*  (i hope you dont mind me calling you by your name, i think its more personal and proper)
> 
> so how is everyone?* having fun spending tax returns?* i havent got mine yet, but when i do, i plan to go buckwild with gucci



I haven't received my tax refund yet and I'm just crossing my fingers it is a refund! It worked out as a small refund but that's only because I claimed a bunch of things that I don't know if I should have. Last year I ended up owing over $2k throughout the year because they disallowed some of my claims.

So what are you planning on buying at Gucci with your refund???


----------



## iadmireyoo

GhstDreamer said:


> I haven't received my tax refund yet and I'm just crossing my fingers it is a refund! It worked out as a small refund but that's only because I claimed a bunch of things that I don't know if I should have. Last year *I ended up owing over $2k throughout the year because they disallowed some of my claims*.
> 
> So what are you planning on buying at Gucci with your refund???



 thats CRAZY! i dont plan on buying anything new at the boutique. maybe some preloved gucci since i like the older styles better. i really want a guccissima sukey, but thats definite on hold lol.


----------



## JessieRose

GhstDreamer said:


> I haven't received my tax refund yet and I'm just crossing my fingers it is a refund! It worked out as a small refund but that's only because I claimed a bunch of things that I don't know if I should have. Last year I ended up owing over $2k throughout the year because they disallowed some of my claims.
> 
> So what are you planning on buying at Gucci with your refund???



I guess this makes me look at things differently. I don't really look forward to my tax returns, I usually don't receive much. Maybe it will pay the tax on one of my future bag purchases! Seriously, my tax returns are just depressing.


----------



## JessieRose

iadmireyoo said:


> thats CRAZY! i dont plan on buying anything new at the boutique. maybe some preloved gucci since i like the older styles better. i really want a guccissima sukey, but thats definite on hold lol.



Yeah, thankfully I haven't found a lot of newer styles that call to me!


----------



## JessieRose

Beenie said:


> I am glad you are safe and sound!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds GREAT! You and the other "youngins" of the family SHOULD have a cruise together.



A tpf cruise!!  I haven't been on a cruise in years. I need a vacation.


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> Yeah, thankfully I haven't found a lot of newer styles that call to me!



same here, ITA! but the mayfair is looking pretty yummy


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> A tpf cruise!!  I haven't been on a cruise in years. *I need a vacation*.



what you talkin' about? you just came back from one! hahahahaha!


----------



## JessieRose

iadmireyoo said:


> what you talkin' about? you just came back from one! hahahahaha!



HAHA! That is right, I did! OMG. Too funny. Well, it felt more like a long trip than a relaxing vacation. It seemed to be a lot of work traveling with an infant. It was just New Mexico. Nothing FABULOUS! It was pretty, but I want my pasty white bum on the beach! I want to do nothing but sun for a week. No rush here and there. We did go to Ojo Caliente in NM for a night and it was amazing. Great massage and hot pools. Loved the food! That was a relaxing day, besides the 2 hour car ride with my crying niece. She doesn't like car rides but has no issue with planes! Weird!


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> I haven't received my tax refund yet and I'm just crossing my fingers it is a refund! It worked out as a small refund but that's only because I claimed a bunch of things that I don't know if I should have. Last year I ended up owing over $2k throughout the year because they disallowed some of my claims.
> 
> So what are you planning on buying at Gucci with your refund???


 
We also just filed tax return a few days ago.. will get some refund.. since we adjust our withholding better this year.. so don't have a lot of refund.. but those refund will be going to pay for property tax 

Luckily don't really have any gucci that calling my name in the new collection.. but I would really want to score a denim large sukey if it ever go on sale heheh .. that will be it for me in Gucci


----------



## papertiger

*iadmireyoo*, you are brilliant 

Thanks so much for the new *Gucci care/cleaning FAQS* and *Gucci repair FAQs* threads, they are going to be so helpful to us all.


----------



## papertiger

Lovely to see you *GhstDreamer* , how are your Blythes doing?


----------



## GhstDreamer

^lol...not bad though a bit spoiled.  It looks like I have lost interest in acquiring any more Gucci pieces but it's not true...I've just spent way too much on my Blythes by buying all these clothes (unfortunately I like the look of the pricier clothes!) for them. I laid off on spending lately so no more new things!

(Okay I bought a shirt at Nordstrom just a few days ago but that's it I swear)


----------



## COACH ADDICT

GhstDreamer said:


> ^lol...not bad though a bit spoiled.  It looks like I have lost interest in acquiring any more Gucci pieces but it's not true...I've just spent way too much on my Blythes by buying all these clothes (unfortunately I like the look of the pricier clothes!) for them. I laid off on spending lately so no more new things!
> 
> (Okay I bought a shirt at Nordstrom just a few days ago but that's it I swear)


 

I agree with PT it is nice to see you on here Ghst..

I know what you mean about spending I have cute down big time due to some traveling I am doing towards mid to end of the year..

We have not filed our taxes due to my DH corp accountant not getting him some paper work... I hope we get money back but it is unlikely we will be paying....


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^lol...not bad though a bit spoiled.  It looks like I have lost interest in acquiring any more Gucci pieces but it's not true...I've just spent way too much on my Blythes by buying all these clothes (unfortunately I like the look of the pricier clothes!) for them. I laid off on spending lately so no more new things!
> 
> (Okay I bought a shirt at Nordstrom just a few days ago but that's it I swear)



*GhstDreamer*

We never get bored with your beautiful Blythe pictures on this thread, I for one live the Blythe life through you 

*CA* and *GD*I've been cutting back too, need to save now


----------



## JessieRose

papertiger said:


> *iadmireyoo*, you are brilliant
> 
> Thanks so much for the new *Gucci care/cleaning FAQS* and *Gucci repair FAQs* threads, they are going to be so helpful to us all.



 Agreed! That looks like a lot of time researching the best options. I have heard Avelle does a fabulous job. I haven't tried them yet. Thank you for this information!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks PT!  I hope you're doing good with stopping to spend! Unfortunately I don't think I'm saving as much as I should! 

CA: where are you planning on visiting???


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> HAHA! That is right, I did! OMG. Too funny. Well, it felt more like a long trip than a relaxing vacation. It seemed to be a lot of work traveling with an infant. It was just New Mexico. Nothing FABULOUS! It was pretty, but I want my pasty white bum on the beach! I want to do nothing but sun for a week. No rush here and there. We did go to Ojo Caliente in NM for a night and it was amazing. Great massage and hot pools. Loved the food! That was a relaxing day, besides the 2 hour car ride with my crying niece. She doesn't like car rides but has no issue with planes! Weird!



lol. thats just how kids are! i should know . but if you want beach, you better start saving NOW to come down here


----------



## iadmireyoo

papertiger said:


> *iadmireyoo*, you are brilliant
> 
> Thanks so much for the new *Gucci care/cleaning FAQS* and *Gucci repair FAQs* threads, they are going to be so helpful to us all.



 THANKS to YOU too!!! majority of the information was from you! its just too bad the mods/administrators denied my request to open a FAQ subforum like what LV has. and PLEASE feel free to add more info im unaware of.


----------



## JessieRose

iadmireyoo said:


> THANKS to YOU too!!! majority of the information was from you! its just too bad the mods/administrators denied my request to open a FAQ subforum like what LV has.



Yeah, they denied my request to open up a recommended Gucci reseller sticky. Not enough traffic.


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> Agreed! That looks like a lot of time researching the best options. I have heard Avelle does a fabulous job. I haven't tried them yet. Thank you for this information!



! yah, i spent awhile putting that thread together. but its definitely going to be worth it in the future in preventing so many new threads inquiring about cleaning and repair and saving our breath and time lol.


----------



## iadmireyoo

JessieRose said:


> Yeah, they denied my request to open up a recommended Gucci reseller sticky. Not enough traffic.



i got the same response. but i say, DO IT ANYWAY!


----------



## JessieRose

iadmireyoo said:


> i got the same response. but i say, DO IT ANYWAY!



Lmao. OH, I want to.   I would be sad if I put in all that effort and it became buried in other threads, KWIM? Ha. You are awesome. Of course, I have seen some make it. PT's is doing well. Also, the girl who created the Chanel WOC thread has kept that one going for a long time! I wonder how much more traffic we would need. Well, I think we are all doing our part to keep this forum alive!

Unrelated side note: I am changing my signature. I need to decide what to put in there. Also, I am bored of my avatar! Time to find something new!

Back to your thread: It makes me so nervous cleaning/treating any of my bags...it doesn't matter what type of leather. I get too nervous I am going to mess it up! I also don't like to take them anywhere because I am worried they will make it worse! I have a Chloe and a vintage Chanel that need some touch-ups. All my Guccis are still pristine, except some of the vintage pieces which have started to flake, but there is nothing I can do about that. They aren't bad. 

I am all over the map tonight. Why did I drink green tea before bed? It was calling to me.


----------



## krisvan8

Hi

I'm new to Gucci forum. Would like to check how come Jessica Childers from US Gucci post those Gucci's bags cannot be found on the Gucci online store? Is there any difference?

Thanks


----------



## iadmireyoo

krisvan8 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to Gucci forum. Would like to check how come Jessica Childers from US Gucci post those Gucci's bags cannot be found on the Gucci online store? Is there any difference?
> 
> Thanks



hi, heres a reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-outlet-question-664647.html


----------



## COACH ADDICT

CA: where are you planning on visiting???[/QUOTE]

I got at least two trips more to Mickey World...  My DD Nana (grandmother on my Husband side gave us special gift of tickets for Chanukah).., two trips to Tavernier, in The Florida Keys we have a house there it is on the water DH loves to fish... (it is so sad the fish do not love him) LOL.  We also have a trip to a Private Island in the Bahamas that we were invited to by Friends..  

We are also members of ARC (Association of Retarded Citizens) and there is an annual fund raiser and they auction trips so we always get something there..  It is sponsered by American Airlines and Marriott...


----------



## blondeJadordior

papertiger said:


> *smalls*, b-i-g congrats, great bag in one of my fav colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look big because it is big BUT not too big, that's its look IMO


 This bag is Fabulous! Love it!


----------



## tomcg

Hey guys, Just thought I would share my latest gucci find with you, and the story behind it.

I recently purchased a vintage Gucci briefcase, which I got at a bargain price  When I received it I decided to try and find out some information about it's past. I took it into my local Gucci store to try and find out what I could, and needless to say as soon as I walked into the store everyone stopped and starred at what I was holding in my hand. One of the SA came straight over to me and inquired about the briefcase. After about 15 minutes of chatting she called over the store manager to have a look at it, who was equally impressed and even tried it on for size  As soon as he saw it he said that they had a similar briefcase in store and asked whether I wanted to see it. He led me over to the display case and handed over a beautiful pony hair briefcase from the 2010 autumn/ winter collection. We examined them both side by side for comparison. It was amazing, they where identical. Both the SA and the manager where stunned to see the similarities. Everything was the same: fixtures, document holder and locks.

He informed me that it might be worth my while going to their information office to try and gain some more insightful info on the briefcase, so I've booked my appointment and am hoping that they will be able to tell me the history of my bargain find. I'll keep you all updated on what I find out.

Here are some pictures of my vintage briefcase and the one featured in the 2010 autumn/winter collection.

p.s. I couldn't find any images of the interior of the 2010 briefcase. i'll keep on searching


----------



## tomcg

I found this while researching in uni. Really great photo.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

tomcg said:


> Hey guys, Just thought I would share my latest gucci find with you, and the story behind it.
> 
> I recently purchased a vintage Gucci briefcase, which I got at a bargain price  When I received it I decided to try and find out some information about it's past. I took it into my local Gucci store to try and find out what I could, and needless to say as soon as I walked into the store everyone stopped and starred at what I was holding in my hand. One of the SA came straight over to me and inquired about the briefcase. After about 15 minutes of chatting she called over the store manager to have a look at it, who was equally impressed and even tried it on for size  As soon as he saw it he said that they had a similar briefcase in store and asked whether I wanted to see it. He led me over to the display case and handed over a beautiful pony hair briefcase from the 2010 autumn/ winter collection. We examined them both side by side for comparison. It was amazing, they where identical. Both the SA and the manager where stunned to see the similarities. Everything was the same: fixtures, document holder and locks.
> 
> He informed me that it might be worth my while going to their information office to try and gain some more insightful info on the briefcase, so I've booked my appointment and am hoping that they will be able to tell me the history of my bargain find. I'll keep you all updated on what I find out.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my vintage briefcase and the one featured in the 2010 autumn/winter collection.
> 
> p.s. I couldn't find any images of the interior of the 2010 briefcase. i'll keep on searching


 

The briefcase is stunning ... Congrats is two small a word


----------



## mzbag

tomcg: Very stunning beautiful Gucci briefcase ! Congrats and Enjoy !


----------



## papertiger

tomcg said:


> Hey guys, Just thought I would share my latest gucci find with you, and the story behind it.
> 
> I recently purchased a vintage Gucci briefcase, which I got at a bargain price  When I received it I decided to try and find out some information about it's past. I took it into my local Gucci store to try and find out what I could, and needless to say as soon as I walked into the store everyone stopped and starred at what I was holding in my hand. One of the SA came straight over to me and inquired about the briefcase. After about 15 minutes of chatting she called over the store manager to have a look at it, who was equally impressed and even tried it on for size  As soon as he saw it he said that they had a similar briefcase in store and asked whether I wanted to see it. He led me over to the display case and handed over a beautiful pony hair briefcase from the 2010 autumn/ winter collection. We examined them both side by side for comparison. It was amazing, they where identical. Both the SA and the manager where stunned to see the similarities. Everything was the same: fixtures, document holder and locks.
> 
> He informed me that it might be worth my while going to their information office to try and gain some more insightful info on the briefcase, so I've booked my appointment and am hoping that they will be able to tell me the history of my bargain find. I'll keep you all updated on what I find out.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my vintage briefcase and the one featured in the 2010 autumn/winter collection.
> 
> p.s. I couldn't find any images of the interior of the 2010 briefcase. i'll keep on searching









Fabulous! Congratulations *tomcg*


----------



## Beenie

iadmireyoo said:


> thanks *christina*  (i hope you dont mind me calling you by your name, i think its more personal and proper)
> 
> so how is everyone? having fun spending tax returns? i havent got mine yet, but when i do, i plan to go buckwild with gucci


 
Ugh, DH and I OWE every year so no tax return funded Gucci for Beenie. I am, however, hoping to have a Gucci reveal in the next month or so, for my birthday, but we'll see. It is the one and only thing on my wishlist (for now).

So guess what everyone?  The cruise I had planned and fell through is back on again! I am leaving in 2 days for a 3-day Bahama cruise! I am so excited and need this trip more than you could know. It is the same one as the first cruise I took 2 1/2 years ago!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Awesome news about your cruise Beenie!!! You definitely deserve this - so have tons of fun!


----------



## Beenie

Thanks GhstDreamer! I DO REALLY need this since I have had a LOT going on in the past year and it is time to get away, albeit a short trip. But a bad time in the Bahamas is certainly always better than a bad time at home. AND I am certain it will be fun since it is DH, me and our 2 BFF's.

How have you been, love?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Not much - I did get back a small tax refund! It's better than owing anything like last year so I'm happy with that. I'm going to be heading to Toronto for the Easter weekend and see if there's anything there - maybe head to the Gucci store there.

I'm sure you'll have a good time in the Bahamas!!! Hopefully we do get to see a Gucci reveal!


----------



## mald1ta

WOOHOO! I just purchased the brown denim tote for my mom's birthday (+mothers day lol) from Jessica :]


----------



## mald1ta

Sooo, I have a question..

Jessica Childers from GUCCI San MARCOS has some stuff for sale and it was posted yesterday in the Deals No Chatter thread.

I also notice that there were/are other websites posting the same pictures..I say 'were' because of them posted a week ago..Are these sites selling the real stuff too?

http://styleexchange.blogspot.com/2011/03/shipping.html

http://designerbestpick.blogspot.com/

http://princesswordrobe.blogspot.com/

Some of them are in Malaysia and Singapore


----------



## mald1ta

Can someone fill me in? ahah Im confused lol


----------



## papertiger

mald1ta said:


> Sooo, I have a question..
> 
> Jessica Childers from GUCCI San MARCOS has some stuff for sale and it was posted yesterday in the Deals No Chatter thread.
> 
> I also notice that there were/are other websites posting the same pictures..I say 'were' because of them posted a week ago..Are these sites selling the real stuff too?
> 
> http://styleexchange.blogspot.com/2011/03/shipping.html
> 
> http://designerbestpick.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://princesswordrobe.blogspot.com/
> 
> Some of them are in Malaysia and Singapore




:weird::excl: something _very_ strange is going on


----------



## papertiger

mald1ta said:


> WOOHOO! I just purchased the brown denim tote for my mom's birthday (+mothers day lol) from Jessica :]



Congratulations to your mum, what a great DD you are


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Not much - I did get back a small tax refund! It's better than owing anything like last year so I'm happy with that. *I'm going to be heading to Toronto for the Easter weekend and see if there's anything there - maybe head to the Gucci store there.*
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a good time in the Bahamas!!! Hopefully we do get to see a Gucci reveal!



Have a lovely weekend *GhstDreamer *and maybe we see a 'little' reveal from you too


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> Ugh, DH and I OWE every year so no tax return funded Gucci for Beenie. I am, however, hoping to have a Gucci reveal in the next month or so, for my birthday, but we'll see. It is the one and only thing on my wishlist (for now).
> 
> So guess what everyone?  *The cruise I had planned and fell through is back on again! I am leaving in 2 days for a 3-day Bahama cruise! I am so excited and need this trip more than you could know.* It is the same one as the first cruise I took 2 1/2 years ago!



Great news* Beenie *  you are going to have a ball


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> Have a lovely weekend *GhstDreamer *and maybe we see a 'little' reveal from you too



I'm not used to saving up for any bag - whenever I want something, I just go ahead and buy it. However, to get another BTH this time, I need to do some saving...big time...

I know this isn't Gucci but here's Snow modeling her newest off the runway Prada Spring/Summer Collection 2011 :


----------



## mald1ta

papertiger said:


> :weird::excl: something _very_ strange is going on



Yes :/ Someone fill us in?


----------



## mald1ta

Just wanted to requote it haha in case anyone wants to know what were talking about haha


mald1ta said:


> Sooo, I have a question..
> 
> Jessica Childers from GUCCI San MARCOS has some stuff for sale and it was posted yesterday in the Deals No Chatter thread.
> 
> I also notice that there were/are other websites posting the same pictures..I say 'were' because of them posted a week ago..Are these sites selling the real stuff too?
> 
> http://styleexchange.blogspot.com/2011/03/shipping.html
> 
> http://designerbestpick.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://princesswordrobe.blogspot.com/
> 
> Some of them are in Malaysia and Singapore



j


----------



## mald1ta

papertiger said:


> Congratulations to your mum, what a great DD you are



Thanks you !!    I try haha


----------



## mv_envy

Hello Everyone:
Does anyone know if there's going to be a Gucci sale anytime soon??? Or is there ever going to be another one???


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I'm not used to saving up for any bag - whenever I want something, I just go ahead and buy it. However, to get another BTH this time, I need to do some saving...big time...
> 
> I know this isn't Gucci but here's Snow modeling her newest off the runway Prada Spring/Summer Collection 2011 :



Snow looks amazing, pretty and very cool


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks PT! I take horrible pics and it's so off centre. Too bad no one made any Gucci runway collection sets!


----------



## llaga22

just chiming in... I got invited to the Arisan series here in Boston+p\private cocktail-


----------



## bdch72

So I bought a Pelham bag from this auction and the ladies on here said it was fake.  He's STILL insisting it's not!  I purchased photo authentication on Castira, so I'm interested to see what they say.  Here's the last message I got from him...


"hello
Once i get the bag back i mailed the missing card yesterday i need the card also you can wait until you get the card or send it back and then send the card back this has never happened i just dont under stand i dont no if you sell on ebay but GUCCI
IS REAL STRICT ON SELLING THERE PRODUCT
I HAD TO TELL THEM WERE I BUY MY BAGS FROM AND THEN THEY DO THERE CHECKING THEY GAVE ME THE OK TO SELL GUCCI BAGS BECAUSE THE COMPANY I BUY THEM FROM IS A VENDOR THEY TRUST 
I WILL REFUND YOUR ACCOUNT AS SOON AS I GET EVERY THING
TAKE CARE
RODERICK"


----------



## aeonat

I just received the children's collection catalog from Gucci.. wow. it is so tempting to get something for my kids..


----------



## papertiger

aeonat said:


> I just received the children's collection catalog from Gucci.. wow. it is so tempting to get something for my kids..



My sister bought her BFF's new baby twins matching booties to grow into (I think these http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/260169BKP109066#). The mother says she's not sure if she will put them on them or just keep them as a keepsake for when they grow up because she doesn't want to ruin them . 

Everything I have seen so far looks very well made and sweet looking (not logo-mania gross)


----------



## COACH ADDICT

GhstDreamer said:


> I'm not used to saving up for any bag - whenever I want something, I just go ahead and buy it. However, to get another BTH this time, I need to do some saving...big time...
> 
> I know this isn't Gucci but here's Snow modeling her newest off the runway Prada Spring/Summer Collection 2011 :


 
She is stunning the outfit is TDF... the stockings rock..


----------



## GhstDreamer

COACH ADDICT said:


> She is stunning the outfit is TDF... the stockings rock..



Thanks CA!! Now I'm officially done shopping for Blythes...embarrassingly 2010 year was the year of blythes for me - spent way more than I should have.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks CA!! Now I'm officially done shopping for Blythes...embarrassingly 2010 year was the year of blythes for me - spent way more than I should have.


 
NO do not be embarrassed.. The dolls are just lovely and if you love them it is great that you care for them.. Because of you I have checked them out and it looks to be quite fun and cool dools to collect.. I want to wait for a few years to get into it with my DD..  

Hay talking about embarrassing I just purchase two new Gucci's.. I thought I was done.. LOL... they have not arrived yet but man are they stunning..


----------



## GhstDreamer

^What kind of Gucci bags???


----------



## papertiger

COACH ADDICT said:


> NO do not be embarrassed.. The dolls are just lovely and if you love them it is great that you care for them.. Because of you I have checked them out and it looks to be quite fun and cool dools to collect.. I want to wait for a few years to get into it with my DD..
> 
> Hay talking about embarrassing *I just purchase two new Gucci's.. I thought I was done.. LOL... they have not arrived yet but man are they stunning..*



 sounds _very_ promising


----------



## COACH ADDICT

papertiger said:


> sounds _very_ promising


 
Oh I hope so one is gorgeous... it is to dye for


----------



## mdmgreen

I hope you ladies can help me. I'm desperately looking for Gucci 1973 top handle bag in black colour (http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/251813A7M0T1000#). Last week, Neiman Marcus still had it but now only the light brown is left. The bag itself is available for preorder from Gucci online shop but I live outside US so I can't order this. Can anyone recommend me where else I should look? I tried 2 Gucci shops down here in Singapore and they don't have this bag. Please help...


----------



## onoffpause

am just wondering
why is farfetch even more expensive than gucci official website on this wallet?
does this happen all the time?

farfetch:£359
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/wallets-purses/item10063559.aspx

Gucci official web: £350
http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/257124A7M0G1000#


----------



## calipursegal

Does Gucci still have sales? I read somewhere they were stopping sales, was that just for the online site? Will the boutiques still have sales next month?


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Supposedly no sales in the boutiques either (they did get rid of the second markdown in Dec) but there should still be designer sales at Saks and NM. I guess all we can do is wait for the end of May to arrive and see...


----------



## Beenie

Hi all, back from the Bahamas. The trip was MUCH needed. I went to the Gucci store (of course) hoping maybe there would be something I had never seen, but there was not. I asked about the messenger I really want but they didn't have it in beige so i came home empty handed. I will have it soon though!

How is everyone?


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> Hi all, back from the Bahamas. The trip was MUCH needed. I went to the Gucci store (of course) hoping maybe there would be something I had never seen, but there was not. I asked about the messenger I really want but they didn't have it in beige so i came home empty handed. I will have it soon though!
> 
> How is everyone?



I'm good 

Sounds really wonderful *Beenie*, so glad you had a great time. Sometimes I don't realise how much I need a break until have one


----------



## Mamatutu

Does anyone have the whale or mouse pouch? What do you put it? I thought they were really cute. The small would probably only fit change. The SA said the large would be a good make up bag, but I don't usually carry make up other the lip balm in my purse.


----------



## xlittlepoppet

anyone know where i would be able to find a gucci jolie tote with the brown patent leather trim? im in southern california~


----------



## aeonat

hahha I love this one.. and I even emailed my DH that can I buy it for him hehe.. but sadly.. he said "NO" :cry:


----------



## GhstDreamer

^But it's sooo nice! How could he say no to that?!

(maybe too flashy for him?)


----------



## papertiger

Mamatutu said:


> Does anyone have the whale or mouse pouch? What do you put it? I thought they were really cute. The small would probably only fit change. The SA said the large would be a good make up bag, but I don't usually carry make up other the lip balm in my purse.



They _are_ very cute and i can see that in years to come they will be very collectable. 

Even your lip balm, plus a small nail file and mini sewing kit would be very useful. In other words I don't think it has to be a classic make-up bag, just for the odds and ends that get lost in a bigger pocket.


----------



## papertiger

aeonat said:


> hahha I love this one.. and I even emailed my DH that can I buy it for him hehe.. but sadly.. he said "NO" :cry:



Mine said the same to a new tie a little while ago because he 'had too many already' . 

Men can be so annoyingly practical at times :doggie:


----------



## Mamatutu

papertiger said:


> They _are_ very cute and i can see that in years to come they will be very collectable.
> 
> Even your lip balm, plus a small nail file and mini sewing kit would be very useful. In other words I don't think it has to be a classic make-up bag, just for the odds and ends that get lost in a bigger pocket.



That is what I was thinking but I only saw one size/color/style online. Inreaaly wanted the purple or white mouse if I got one.


----------



## aeonat

papertiger said:


> Mine said the same to a new tie a little while ago because he 'had too many already' .
> 
> Men can be so annoyingly practical at times :doggie:


 papertiger, ghstdreamer: I guess mens just too practical.. and they rather spend the money on electronics but not on messenger bag.. I thought I can borry from him .. but I guess I can't.


----------



## mald1ta

Any updates on the easter Gucci sale?


----------



## Beenie

*aeonat* that is a GORGEOUS messenger! I always tell DH I want to buy him a Gucci or LV wallet and which would he prefer and he freaks out and says I better not buy him either! He has a Coach now that he used and abused and uses that as "proof" that HE stuff doesn't always = quality :girlwhack:


----------



## boyoverboard

A Gucci boutique has opened near me recently... before this, if I wanted something I had to order online, meaning I couldn't take advantage of any sales. Just wondering if anyone knows when the sales are in store, roughly?


----------



## iadmireyoo

boyoverboard said:


> A Gucci boutique has opened near me recently... before this, if I wanted something I had to order online, meaning I couldn't take advantage of any sales. Just wondering if anyone knows when the sales are in store, roughly?



heres a reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-faqs-about-sales-and-outlets-455910.html


----------



## boyoverboard

iadmireyoo said:


> heres a reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-faqs-about-sales-and-outlets-455910.html



Thanks for this!


----------



## GhstDreamer

boyoverboard said:


> Thanks for this!



The only thing is some of the info in that thread needs to be updated. There's no more customer appreciation days in November anymore and if rumours prove to be true, there may no longer be any bi-annual sales in the Gucci boutiques or online.


----------



## aeonat

hmmmmm.. miss out on the fedex guy... will have to wait until monday for my little goodies... but another already arrived yesterday, will do reveal together then...


----------



## smalls

hi everyone!  I just wanted to stop in and say hello.  I haven't been around in a while... I have been somewhat jewelry obessed in recent days and laying off the bags to some degree...  I am sure the sales in may or june will pull me back into my bag and shoe obession though


----------



## jvabois

Hi I just purchased this Medium size Guccissima leather Abbey tote, would anyone know what they retailed for? I've been searching and would like to know price. thanks so much!


----------



## mlbb

Hi! I would just like to ask if Gucci came out w/ a Jolie Tote (w/ beige/ebony GG fabric - gray/rose peony/gray - and rose peony patent leather trim) in medium size w/ the above mentioned combination?  

The numbers embossed on the tag are:

211971
520981

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## papertiger

Hi *smalls, aeonat, GhstDreamer* and *everyone*, I am popping in and out at 100 mph atm but I am around :kiss:

*jvabois* have a look at the sales and outlet thread the full retail price of bags is often mentioned, perhaps you will find your Abbey there. Congrats on the bag btw 

*mlbb* We cannot give out that kind of info even if someone knows. There are no short-cuts, if your question relates to authenticity post as pro-form in 'authenticate this Gucci' thread. Good luck.


----------



## mlbb

papertiger said:


> There are no short-cuts, if your question relates to authenticity post as pro-form in 'authenticate this Gucci' thread. Good luck.



Hi! Will just post photos and pics at 'Authenticate this Gucci' thread later.  Thanks!


----------



## babybluegirl

hello 

i saw a pretty good deal on a crystal hysteria bag. the large one i think, judging from the seller's photos.  should i go and take the plunge?  i don't have any guccis at the moment.  i pretty much said i'd focus on all leather bags....but the deal is too good to pass up


----------



## fio87

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well. 

Papertiger, a while back I asked a few questions about the galaxy python bag and promised to do a reveal. However, I have not got a chance until today.. So, here she is! 

Also, if any of you lovely ladies have recs for python leather care will be very appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

babybluegirl said:


> hello
> 
> i saw a pretty good deal on a crystal hysteria bag. the large one i think, judging from the seller's photos.  should i go and take the plunge?  i don't have any guccis at the moment.  i pretty much said i'd focus on all leather bags....but the deal is too good to pass up




Sounds like an offer you can't refuse. Go for it


----------



## papertiger

fio87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Papertiger, a while back I asked a few questions about the galaxy python bag and promised to do a reveal. However, I have not got a chance until today.. So, here she is!
> 
> Also, if any of you lovely ladies have recs for python leather care will be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Too, too jealous!!! 







Just keep python away from direct sunlight/heat and out of liquid's way (I know sounds funny considering this is a snake that lives in hot humid places).  Worst thing is the skin drying out. Obviously don't rub the skin the 'wrong' direction and careful the clothes you wear (just in case)


----------



## Champloo80

Any of you ladies know if any possible Tattoo Boston coming to the outlets again? I prefer to stay away from EvilBay


----------



## babybluegirl

papertiger said:


> Sounds like an offer you can't refuse. Go for it



haha yeah i got it.  it's HUGE.  i think i can take this to the gym.  i haven't taken photos yet.  will upload soon


----------



## happyg1rl

Can anyone tell me what happend to all the outlet post?  I am going through Gucci withdraw! :help: Where is my weekly email!!!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

HELLO fellow GUCCI LOVERS!!!!  It's been awhile and wanted to stop by to say hello.  No new Gucci purchases for me to report.  Saving up for our bundle of joy that's coming this Fall 

Hope everyone is doing well.  I miss chatting with you guys.  I must now go and oogle all your purchases while I'm here.


----------



## flipchickmc

papertiger said:


> Too, too jealous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep python away from direct sunlight/heat and out of liquid's way (I know sounds funny considering this is a snake that lives in hot humid places).  Worst thing is the skin drying out. Obviously don't rub the skin the 'wrong' direction and careful the clothes you wear (just in case)




WOW!!  I'm jealous too!  My sister has the magenta leather version - this one is TDF!


----------



## aeonat

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO fellow GUCCI LOVERS!!!!  It's been awhile and wanted to stop by to say hello.  No new Gucci purchases for me to report.  Saving up for our bundle of joy that's coming this Fall
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  I miss chatting with you guys.  I must now go and oogle all your purchases while I'm here.



Flipchickmc: good to see you here! Hahah you will get to use your gucci diaper bag really soon! But beware the maternity leave and late nite feeding can be dangerous to the wallet hahah!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO fellow GUCCI LOVERS!!!!  It's been awhile and wanted to stop by to say hello.  No new Gucci purchases for me to report.  Saving up for our bundle of joy that's coming this Fall
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  I miss chatting with you guys.  I must now go and oogle all your purchases while I'm here.





aeonat said:


> Flipchickmc: good to see you here! Hahah you will get to use your gucci diaper bag really soon! But beware the maternity leave and late nite feeding can be dangerous to the wallet hahah!



Good to 'see' you both


----------



## flipchickmc

^^Thanks ladies!  I have my "big" ultrasound tomorrow.  Can't wait to find out if we're having a boy or girl.  Also can't wait to use my Gucci diaper bag!!


----------



## Diva Divina

This is the one that got away! Where did you find it? I love this bag.



fio87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Papertiger, a while back I asked a few questions about the galaxy python bag and promised to do a reveal. However, I have not got a chance until today.. So, here she is!
> 
> Also, if any of you lovely ladies have recs for python leather care will be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## GhstDreamer

fio87: That python galaxy is stunning! I am very jealous....

flipchic: great to hear from you!


----------



## JessieRose

GORGEOUS!! 





fio87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Papertiger, a while back I asked a few questions about the galaxy python bag and promised to do a reveal. However, I have not got a chance until today.. So, here she is!
> 
> Also, if any of you lovely ladies have recs for python leather care will be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Anyone been to the Vacaville outlet recently? I texted Yessica yesterday but didn't hear back from her. I'm thinking of getting the crystal Boston that is about to hit the outlets ... decisions, decisions!


----------



## GhstDreamer

lorihmatthews said:


> Anyone been to the Vacaville outlet recently? I texted Yessica yesterday but didn't hear back from her. I'm thinking of getting the crystal Boston that is about to hit the outlets ... decisions, decisions!



You should! I'm sure it would be at an amazing price!


----------



## ang2383

dropping in to say hello!  i haven't been on tpf in a while nor have i bought any bags, shoes or jewelry until today!  i've been busy saving my money for my new apartment.  renovation is a lot of money =(  

i saw a really cute sterling silver necklace at the outlet and bought it today.  i'll be doing a reveal soon.  haven't done a reveal in a while =(.  

i hope everyone's been well!

flip - congrats again! =)


----------



## papertiger

ang2383 said:


> dropping in to say hello!  i haven't been on tpf in a while nor have i bought any bags, shoes or jewelry until today!  i've been busy saving my money for my new apartment.  renovation is a lot of money =(
> 
> *i saw a really cute sterling silver necklace at the outlet and bought it today.  i'll be doing a reveal soon.  haven't done a reveal in a while* =(.
> 
> i hope everyone's been well!
> 
> flip - congrats again! =)



Can't wait, I love Gucci jewellery *ang*

Good luck with your new apartment


----------



## lorihmatthews

I was thinking of getting the crystal tote, but realized it's very similar to the tattoo tote, which I use frequently. 

I'm thinking the crystal boston at this point is definitely the better choice.


----------



## aeonat

lorihmatthews said:


> I was thinking of getting the crystal tote, but realized it's very similar to the tattoo tote, which I use frequently.
> 
> I'm thinking the crystal boston at this point is definitely the better choice.


 
Crystal boston willl be excellent choice and price then!!  Can't wait to see your review!


----------



## April_q8

Today was the Event of Gucci Kuwait city , to be honest I was not going to make it regarding some issues , but finally I did it  
I went there 15 minutes early , the entrance was closed , I waited outside with some of the people who were invited . Waiting for the opening . 
At 6:30 sharp , the door was opened , our names were checked , although I don't why the couldn't find my name in the list !! Which was somewhat weird . 
Thanks God i had my invitation with me , any way , the staffs were so friendly they welcomed me and i took a look around observing those amazing artisans functioning their techniques, forming astonishing pieces .


----------



## GhstDreamer

^What an awesome event to go to April! I would love the chance to see Gucci artisans crafting these beautiful bags! Were you tempted to pick up any new bags???


----------



## flipchickmc

Just wanted to drop in and say we're having another Princess!  Or, is she's going to be anything like her sister - a little diva!  We're soooo excited!!!


----------



## bkp0

Congrats!


----------



## lorihmatthews

That is great news,* flipchickmc*! I'm very happy for you!

I'm figuring that all the crystal Bostons are probably gone from the outlets. I think they're all on eBay, LOL. At inflated prices of course!


----------



## GhstDreamer

flipchickmc said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say we're having another Princess!  Or, is she's going to be anything like her sister - a little diva!  We're soooo excited!!!



Congrats! Make sure to introduce her to all things Gucci as early as possible!!!


----------



## llaga22

congrats Flip! So happy. Oh, yeah, she's gonna be a diva!!!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say we're having another Princess!  Or, is she's going to be anything like her sister - a little diva!  We're soooo excited!!!




Congratulations* flip * that still makes you the queen 

can't wait for the er, 'reveal'


----------



## papertiger

I am sure it was great fun *April* at Gucci Kuwait city, and glad you made it in. Thanks for the pic


----------



## Suzzeee

Congrats Flip!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I'm having a dilemma - should I buy a sale bag (if I see one I like and I haven't purchased a new bag since July) or should I get another Blythe doll - there's a new release that's very cute. I'm torn between getting a doll or a bag...Though I'll probably feel bad either way...


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> I'm having a dilemma - should I buy a sale bag (if I see one I like and I haven't purchased a new bag since July) or should I get another Blythe doll - there's a new release that's very cute. I'm torn between getting a doll or a bag...Though I'll probably feel bad either way...


 
GhstDreamer: Which bag is it?  send us a pics.. I think it really depend on whether you like the bag or not, and whether you will use it.....


----------



## thenewjs

I am new to this. Not new to forums just this one. I have lurked for a while. Now that I am official I would like to know if there are any male friendly threads concerning gucci.


----------



## sherbert

hi 

please could someone identify this bag for me? TIA


----------



## smalls

sherbert said:


> View attachment 1413918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> please could someone identify this bag for me? TIA


 
This was from the abbey line.  I think it was just called abbey tote or something like that.


----------



## smalls

GhstDreamer: I am also curious which bag you are eyeing?..


----------



## GhstDreamer

smalls and aeonat: actually it's not a sale bag - I've thinking of getting the medium chalk BTH. It would be a good spring/summer bag to carry to downsize all the stuff I think I need to carry all the time. I want to check out the colour irl first. Originally I wanted a large military green one (in my sig) but I already have a large BTH already...

here's the link to the bag: http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/254884A7M0Z9511#

Then again Nordstrom is having their designer sale and I wanted to see if there are any sale stams available! lol


----------



## ang2383

GhstDreamer said:


> Then again Nordstrom is having their designer sale and I wanted to see if there are any sale stams available! lol


 
they do have some stams on sale.  i think it's a baby one and in a teal-ish color?

here are the goodies i got from the gucci presale - one pair of flip flops, rainboots, sandals and a pair of espadrilles

i also presold - a hot pink MJ wallet and hot pink MJ single


----------



## smalls

GhstDreamer: that is one gorgeous bag.  Very classic looking!


----------



## Beenie

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO fellow GUCCI LOVERS!!!! It's been awhile and wanted to stop by to say hello. No new Gucci purchases for me to report. Saving up for our bundle of joy that's coming this Fall


 
I am SOOOO happy for you,* flipchickmc*! I know you had been hoping for a new addition for awhile. AND you get to use the diaper bag you bought for it's true purpose!



lorihmatthews said:


> I was thinking of getting the crystal tote, but realized it's very similar to the tattoo tote, which I use frequently.
> 
> I'm thinking the crystal boston at this point is definitely the better choiceI'm figuring that all the crystal Bostons are probably gone from the outlets. I think they're all on eBay, LOL. At inflated prices of course!


 
Ugh, that stinks! I am really thinking I want the crystal tote though. I am still sad I never bought the mermaid or the tattoo while they were on sale when I first got into Gucci. 

BTW, I thought of you the other day when I saw something about the McQueen exhibit you are going to .



GhstDreamer said:


> I'm having a dilemma - should I buy a sale bag (if I see one I like and I haven't purchased a new bag since July) or should I get another Blythe doll - there's a new release that's very cute. I'm torn between getting a doll or a bag...Though I'll probably feel bad either way...


 
When is the last time you bought a bag???


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Last July - I got the navy MJ Alyona. So it's almost been a year. I've been trying to only buy one bag a year so my bag purchase has to be something I really want.


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Last July - I got the navy MJ Alyona. So it's almost been a year. I've been trying to only buy one bag a year so my bag purchase has to be something I really want.


 
wow.. last july!! I think you deserve to get a new bag!!!  so if you really want the BTH.. then go for it!!

but will Stams count as another bag?? heheh. I love MJ stams.. sometimes I even want to buy another color (maybe in purple or something) as well.


----------



## aeonat

So far.. I have been bad... I ordered a pair of brand new gucci pump from bonanza.. then 4 pairs of Gucci sandals /wedges from outlet and gucci.com, and then camo TB and valentino sandals.. I think I will definitely return some.. so will see how they fit.

I went to Cabazon today.. and the stuff are as usual. no handbag on sale.. only limited belts and scarves are 50% off. some shoes are 30% off.. 

I almost got a burberry trench coat.. but it was one size too big.. and I told myself I will lost more wt .. so i resisted the tempatation hehehe..


----------



## GhstDreamer

aeonat said:


> *wow.. last july!! I think you deserve to get a new bag!!!  so if you really want the BTH.. then go for it!!*
> 
> but will Stams count as another bag?? heheh. I love MJ stams.. sometimes I even want to buy another color (maybe in purple or something) as well.



I know I can't believe it's been almost a year! I will admit the only reasons why I didn't buy any bags is because I spent a ton on my Blythe collection and electronics (new notebook, psp go, video games, e-reader, etc.)

I did not get a BTH but I did get the pink Stam that was on sale!!! Actually it was the last large pink Stam left in all the Nordstrom stores and my SA tracked it down and ordered it in! Can't wait to pick it up!!! I don't have a pink bag and the Stam looks so lovely in pink... and I always wanted a Stam in my handbag collection.

Wow aeonat, congrats on all those gucci shoes!! Post pics when you get them!


----------



## ang2383

GhstDreamer said:


> I know I can't believe it's been almost a year! I will admit the only reasons why I didn't buy any bags is because I spent a ton on my Blythe collection and electronics (new notebook, psp go, video games, e-reader, etc.)
> 
> I did not get a BTH but I did get the pink Stam that was on sale!!! Actually it was the last large pink Stam left in all the Nordstrom stores and my SA tracked it down and ordered it in! Can't wait to pick it up!!! I don't have a pink bag and the Stam looks so lovely in pink... and I always wanted a Stam in my handbag collection.
> 
> Wow aeonat, congrats on all those gucci shoes!! Post pics when you get them!



wow one year!  you have great resistance hehe!  

how much was it?  i also presold a hot pink MJ zip around continental wallet from nordies and a grey large MJ single from NM!  smalls helped me track them down =)  thanks smalls 

i'll post a reveal once i get them.  

aeonat - i also presold 4 pairs of sandals/shoes from gucci.com.  i also presold a black pair of gucci sandals for my bf.  i got the same pair, but in a smaller size.  i'm hoping it'll fit since it's mens.  i'm planning for us to wear it together on our cruise in dec... haha gay, i know


----------



## GhstDreamer

ang2383 said:


> wow one year!  you have great resistance hehe!
> 
> how much was it?  i also presold a hot pink MJ zip around continental wallet from nordies and a grey large MJ single from NM!  smalls helped me track them down =)  thanks smalls
> 
> i'll post a reveal once i get them.
> 
> aeonat - i also presold 4 pairs of sandals/shoes from gucci.com.  i also presold a black pair of gucci sandals for my bf.  i got the same pair, but in a smaller size.  i'm hoping it'll fit since it's mens.  i'm planning for us to wear it together on our cruise in dec... haha gay, i know



The funny thing was that I didn't really miss buying any bags for the year but all of the sudden a couple of days ago it hit me like a ton of bricks that I really need a new bag and I couldn't get it out of my mind. 

Congrats on the wallet (my soon to be stam is the same colour - btw it was $809) and grey single - love the singles! Wow, you did good with the gucci shoes too! That's cute you got the same sandals as your bf - both of you can look gucci cool together...lol...


----------



## ang2383

GhstDreamer said:


> The funny thing was that I didn't really miss buying any bags for the year but all of the sudden a couple of days ago it hit me like a ton of bricks that I really need a new bag and I couldn't get it out of my mind.
> 
> Congrats on the wallet (my soon to be stam is the same colour - btw it was $809) and grey single - love the singles! Wow, you did good with the gucci shoes too! That's cute you got the same sandals as your bf - both of you can look gucci cool together...lol...



wow a bright pink stam!  that should be really pretty!


----------



## smalls

*ghstdreamer*- congrats on your new pink stam!  That should look gorgeous!  I have to say congrats to you for going a year without buying a bag.  wow- I wish I had the willpower to do it.  Maybe I need to start collecting dolls but that sounds like an expensive habit too!

*ang*- you're welcome and congrats on your single and wallet!  it's good we don't live in the same town since I think we would do even more damage together if we could actually shop together...  

you two can do reveals in the non-gucci purchase thread


----------



## smalls

also I owe a belated "Congrats" to *flipchick*!  You're little one will be so lucky to have a mommy with such nice bags she can one day borrow!!!


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> I know I can't believe it's been almost a year! I will admit the only reasons why I didn't buy any bags is because I spent a ton on my Blythe collection and electronics (new notebook, psp go, video games, e-reader, etc.)
> 
> I did not get a BTH but I did get the pink Stam that was on sale!!! Actually it was the last large pink Stam left in all the Nordstrom stores and my SA tracked it down and ordered it in! Can't wait to pick it up!!! I don't have a pink bag and the Stam looks so lovely in pink... and I always wanted a Stam in my handbag collection.
> 
> Wow aeonat, congrats on all those gucci shoes!! Post pics when you get them!


 
wow I can't wait to see your PINK stam!! It must be stunnig!! heheh congrats!!  It is good that you also get such a good deal!!!


----------



## aeonat

ang2383 said:


> wow one year! you have great resistance hehe!
> 
> how much was it? i also presold a hot pink MJ zip around continental wallet from nordies and a grey large MJ single from NM! smalls helped me track them down =) thanks smalls
> 
> i'll post a reveal once i get them.
> 
> aeonat - i also presold 4 pairs of sandals/shoes from gucci.com. i also presold a black pair of gucci sandals for my bf. i got the same pair, but in a smaller size. i'm hoping it'll fit since it's mens. i'm planning for us to wear it together on our cruise in dec... haha gay, i know


 
ang2383: Congrats to you too!! wow. you got more than me!! hehehe.. hoepfully you will love all of them!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Beenie said:


> Ugh, that stinks! I am really thinking I want the crystal tote though. I am still sad I never bought the mermaid or the tattoo while they were on sale when I first got into Gucci.
> 
> BTW, I thought of you the other day when I saw something about the McQueen exhibit you are going to .
> 
> When is the last time you bought a bag???



I wasn't really into the crystal look when it first came out. Now that I can't get one, I want one!  I still have my blue Tattoo Boston -- that gets a lot of use -- and also the brown Tattoo tote as well. I had the large tan Tattoo messenger bag -- the leather was absolutely divine -- but in all honesty it didn't get much use so I sold it. Sometimes I regret that.

And the McQueen exhibit was phenomenal! I am so happy I went. Absolutely breathtaking and amazing. I can't say enough good things about it. It was so surreal to practically be able to reach out and touch his creations. The detailing was exquisite. Too bad they didn't allow photography inside the exhibit. I would have taken hundreds of pics!

Hmm, the last time I bought a bag was last week, but it was an Alexander Wang on Bluefly. I haven't bought a Gucci in a while!


----------



## ang2383

aeonat/smalls and anyone else that preordered from the gucci site, it looks like the money was taken from my account already.  did they take money from yours?  i think i ordered the same day you guys did.


----------



## Suzzeee

lorihmatthews said:


> I wasn't really into the crystal look when it first came out. Now that I can't get one, I want one!  I still have my blue Tattoo Boston -- that gets a lot of use -- and also the brown Tattoo tote as well. I had the large tan Tattoo messenger bag -- the leather was absolutely divine -- but in all honesty it didn't get much use so I sold it. Sometimes I regret that.
> 
> And the McQueen exhibit was phenomenal! I am so happy I went. Absolutely breathtaking and amazing. I can't say enough good things about it. It was so surreal to practically be able to reach out and touch his creations. The detailing was exquisite. Too bad they didn't allow photography inside the exhibit. I would have taken hundreds of pics!
> 
> Hmm, the last time I bought a bag was last week, but it was an Alexander Wang on Bluefly. I haven't bought a Gucci in a while!



I totally feel the same way about my Tattoo tote - wishing I would have bought the brown too for sure - I use that bag constantly!   I so have to get to the Bal exhibit - was supposed to go a couple of weeks ago with a friend and we had to cancel - hoping maybe next weekend!!


----------



## anasanfran

Why is it that I'm attracted to bags  of previous years gone by? Mostly 2007 thru 2009 but to name a few, Chain hobo, Positano, Britt, Indy, Hysteria, Pelham, and I seem to want the same bag but in different colors, canvas, leather, etc. It sucks cuz I'm stuck with pre-owned (even though all the bags I've purchased are in amazing shape). Guess I'm trying to catch up on all the bags I want from the past and soon I'll be in the here and now.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Why is it that I'm attracted to bags  of previous years gone by? Mostly 2007 thru 2009 but to name a few, Chain hobo, Positano, Britt, Indy, Hysteria, Pelham, and I seem to want the same bag but in different colors, canvas, leather, etc. It sucks cuz I'm stuck with pre-owned (even though all the bags I've purchased are in amazing shape). Guess I'm trying to catch up on all the bags I want from the past and soon I'll be in the here and now.




You are not alone *anasanfran* 

Happily Gucci do re-issue some bags. Boy, am I happy they brought out a Bamboo-top-handle and in the larger size last year. 

I managed to get a Hysteria clutch at Christmas, but I am still after an Aviatrix I missed out on - but it has to be the right one. There are plenty other past Gucci's I would like too.

BTW be really careful with some of the bags you named, some of those are some of the most popular for copying .


----------



## lorihmatthews

I texted Yessica at the Vacaville outlet last night. She is out of the crystal Bostons but said she would let me know when she got more in. I'm not clear if they will actually get more or not.


----------



## GhstDreamer

anasanfran said:


> Why is it that I'm attracted to bags  of previous years gone by? Mostly 2007 thru 2009 but to name a few, Chain hobo, Positano, Britt, Indy, Hysteria, Pelham, and I seem to want the same bag but in different colors, canvas, leather, etc. It sucks cuz I'm stuck with pre-owned (even though all the bags I've purchased are in amazing shape). Guess I'm trying to catch up on all the bags I want from the past and soon I'll be in the here and now.



I am too - I would love to have a Blondie bowler and the Aviatrix.


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> You are not alone *anasanfran*
> 
> Happily Gucci do re-issue some bags. Boy, am I happy they brought out a Bamboo-top-handle and in the larger size last year.
> 
> I managed to get a Hysteria clutch at Christmas, but I am still after an *Aviatrix* I missed out on - but it has to be the right one. There are plenty other past Gucci's I would like too.
> 
> BTW be really careful with some of the bags you named, some of those are some of the most popular for copying .



FYI, there is a NWT Aviatrix Medium Boston on eBay right now but don't know if it's authentic or not as they only have one stock pic. Hey missy, what happened to our ban?  I just bought a studded Pelham in the large tonight when I already have it in medium. Now I gotta unload the medium somehow. Well, you know what they say...size MATTERS!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Gucci-...391?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c39d0ff


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> FYI, there is a NWT Aviatrix Medium Boston on eBay right now but don't know if it's authentic or not as they only have one stock pic. Hey missy, what happened to our ban?  I just bought a studded Pelham in the large tonight when I already have it in medium. Now I gotta unload the medium somehow. Well, you know what they say...size MATTERS!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Gucci-...391?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c39d0ff




Ban? Oh that ban :tispy: It's waiting for me at home while I shop 

Now you sound like me with the Pelham, I'm getting rid of my 2005 Jackie to make room for a new one.


----------



## baglady2009

I am a newbie to Gucci (upgrading from my beloved Coach). I recently purchased a Sukey Medium Tote with the dark brown trim from the Gucci store in the mall. What surprised me was that the lining was a cream color instead of the dark brown color shown on the Gucci website. Does anyone know if they recently changed the lining color. I am so afraid that the lighter lining will stain easily.


----------



## GhstDreamer

baglady2009 said:


> I am a newbie to Gucci (upgrading from my beloved Coach). I recently purchased a Sukey Medium Tote with the dark brown trim from the Gucci store in the mall. What surprised me was that the lining was a cream color instead of the dark brown color shown on the Gucci website. Does anyone know if they recently changed the lining color. I am so afraid that the lighter lining will stain easily.



That's odd...I thought they still have the dark brown lining if they are canvas. There are several kinds of lining for the sukeys - I'm guessing maybe they changed it? Hopefully someone knowledgeable about the recent sukeys can answer!

Btw, welcome to the Gucci subforum - once you buy one gucci bag, you won't be able to stop!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I can't do an edit but I just checked the other sukeys and some of the canvas ones do come with the light cream lining and not the dark lining.


----------



## baglady2009

Thanks GhstDreamer!!  I love this bag, but I will have to exchange it for the darker lining.  Gucci bags are definitely addicting.  I am already eyeing the chocolate sukey guccissima for my bday.  I'll have to drop DH some hints...LOL.


----------



## mrs

Can someone please tell me the material on the Crystal Totes?  Is it plastic and will it crack?


----------



## anasanfran

Anyone interested in a $250,000 belt?? And it's mostly canvas! Got diamonds, though. Where in the world would I wear this to?? With jeans?? Not in my neighborhood!!   I do think it's beautiful though.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Anyone interested in a $250,000 belt?? And it's mostly canvas! Got diamonds, though. Where in the world would I wear this to?? With jeans?? Not in my neighborhood!!



I would be safe in my neighbourhood, they's just think it were fake like all the GGs CCs and LVs around here


----------



## GhstDreamer

^My community would think it's fake too! So no worries!


----------



## shopnaddict

^ Even I would think it was fake. Cuz why would you have diamonds in your belt.


----------



## GhstDreamer

shopnaddict said:


> ^ Even I would think it was fake. Cuz why would you have diamonds in your belt.



My guess if you're going to get robbed, the belt would be the last thing the thieves would be thinking about robbing! So it's safer to wear the cubic zirconia on your fingers and the diamonds on your belt!


----------



## mzbag

anasanfran said:


> Anyone interested in a $250,000 belt?? And it's mostly canvas! Got diamonds, though. Where in the world would I wear this to?? With jeans?? Not in my neighborhood!!  I do think it's beautiful though.


 
Lovely ! I'm safe in my neighborhood ! I would wear it out to dinner or a night out on the town !

My neighbors wouldn't even look twice at anything designer ! LOL ! They will look twice if you come out the house dressed messy !


----------



## optima75

^^^I wouldn't wear it out, because I'll be petrified that I would lose a diamond.


----------



## paradise392

i really want a sukey medium or large tote.  Has anyone seen them at the outlets or at any other store on sale?  I really don't want to pay full price for it because I want to get another LV bag this summer.  But I really like how the Sukey looks. 

Thanks (:


----------



## anasanfran

I love this Gucci seat on ebay now for 17,999 + 500 shipping...ad states it was displayed at Sak's in NYC back in the 1960's. This would look too cute in my office.  Oh, I wish, I wish. But, even though I love it and even if I _did_ have an extra 18k laying around, not sure it's worth so much. But, I still love it!! So, what do you guys think?

Here is the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370515988264&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## papertiger

paradise392 said:


> i really want a sukey medium or large tote.  Has anyone seen them at the outlets or at any other store on sale?  I really don't want to pay full price for it because I want to get another LV bag this summer.  But I really like how the Sukey looks.
> 
> Thanks (:



I saw the med diamond print with coral leather back On the US Gucci on-line site so they are still about.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I love this Gucci seat on ebay now for 17,999 + 500 shipping...ad states it was displayed at Sak's in NYC back in the 1960's. This would look too cute in my office.  Oh, I wish, I wish. But, even though I love it and even if I _did_ have an extra 18k laying around, not sure it's worth so much. But, I still love it!! So, what do you guys think?
> 
> Here is the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370515988264&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



It's fab but no, I don't reckon it's worth that much. In chocolate Guccissima leather it could be a different story


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> It's fab but no, I don't reckon it's worth that much. In chocolate Guccissima leather it could be a different story



Ohhh, could you image it in chocolate Guccissima???


----------



## anasanfran

Does anyone have an opinion re: the "Seventies" large tote? Sorry if it's been discussed before, I've been out of the loop. I can just picture my mother sporting this back in the seventies, as I am a 70's kid. I, personally, like them. Not TDF, but I'd definitely be seen with one. Any comments?? pt?...you out there??


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Does anyone have an opinion re: the "Seventies" large tote? Sorry if it's been discussed before, I've been out of the loop. I can just picture my mother sporting this back in the seventies, as I am a 70's kid. I, personally, like them. Not TDF, but I'd definitely be seen with one. Any comments?? pt?...you out there??



I absolutely love the range but I am not sure they are worth £/$/  X2 of the Vintage Style Bostons unless you are going for one of the much bigger travel bags. Even then there is a full leather and web-stripe Heratige travel bag for around the same price that is fully suede lined. 

I like this bamboo handle version below from the range for work best (not on the European sites). I know it comes in a smaller (slimmer) version. Even then I think the prices are still a bit steep to justify it to myself when I could be buying a BTH 

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/271572AZ10W2101#


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Agree with you PT! On the site, they look like gorgeous bags but at those prices, I'd much rather prefer to get a BTH.


----------



## Bagladee

I haven't posted here in a while, but I was in Nordstrom today to pick up a Celine and I saw some Sukeys in a really cool tweed fabric. It was the interlocking g's and had blue specs. I tried to find this on gucci.com but couldn't. Is this a new fabric? And does anyone know what other bags they are doing with this fabric? I saw the medium and large with dark brown trim.


----------



## GGVintage

what a site, I really am enjoying the threads


----------



## GGVintage

who has the most bags.....lol


----------



## papertiger

Bagladee said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but I was in Nordstrom today to pick up a Celine and I saw some Sukeys in a really cool tweed fabric. It was the interlocking g's and had blue specs. I tried to find this on gucci.com but couldn't. Is this a new fabric? And does anyone know what other bags they are doing with this fabric? I saw the medium and large with dark brown trim.



Firstly congratulations on your new Celine *Bagladee*

I haven't seen those tweedy ones yet but they sound very interesting. There was a very interesting tweedy rainbow coloured GG fabric S/S '10. Totes of a couple of sizes and also a fabulous New Jackie in that material with natural tan leather trim. I don't remember any Sukeys though but do I think these sound similar. I shall have to investigate when I go next time


----------



## Bagladee

papertiger said:


> Firstly congratulations on your new Celine *Bagladee*
> 
> I haven't seen those tweedy ones yet but they sound very interesting. There was a very interesting tweedy rainbow coloured GG fabric S/S '10. Totes of a couple of sizes and also a fabulous New Jackie in that material with natural tan leather trim. I don't remember any Sukeys though but do I think these sound similar. I shall have to investigate when I go next time


 
Thanks *papertiger*! I know the bags from last year that you are speaking of. Not the same. This is a really nice - very thick tweed. It is kind of a greyish beige with tiny flecks of denim blue. I would love it in the sukey boston or even a tote of some type. I sent my SA an email this morning and asked her if she could give me more info and snap a couple pictures.


----------



## papertiger

Bagladee said:


> Thanks *papertiger*! I know the bags from last year that you are speaking of. Not the same. This is a really nice - very thick tweed. It is kind of a greyish beige with tiny flecks of denim blue. I would love it in the sukey boston or even a tote of some type. I sent my SA an email this morning and asked her if she could give me more info and snap a couple pictures.



They sound great. Let me know any further info and/or pics coz my sister is on the hunt for a new bag and these sound very her with the flecks of blue (especially since the bag and her share the same name )


----------



## enshogirl

Bagladee said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but I was in Nordstrom today to pick up a Celine and I saw some Sukeys in a really cool tweed fabric. It was the interlocking g's and had blue specs. I tried to find this on gucci.com but couldn't. Is this a new fabric? And does anyone know what other bags they are doing with this fabric? I saw the medium and large with dark brown trim.



I saw this at the Gucci boutique when I went a few weeks ago. It's a very interesting fabric. Before I bought my Sukey I was looking at the different fabric/leather choices online and on TPF and I had never seen that one before.

It's pretty!


----------



## mytwocents

Does anyone have pictures of what's on sale at the outlet for 4th of July ( I got an email with the shoes but nothing else) 
If anyone has ready to wear or wallets or bags that are on sale can you post it in the sales thread?
Thanks!


----------



## GhstDreamer

mytwocents said:


> Does anyone have pictures of what's on sale at the outlet for 4th of July ( I got an email with the shoes but nothing else)
> If anyone has ready to wear or wallets or bags that are on sale can you post it in the sales thread?
> Thanks!



Check the Gucci sales and outlets thread.


----------



## mytwocents

I already checked the thread, sorry, I guess I should be more specific.

Someone posted this email in the sales thread and I was wondering if anyone had the pictures to go with this particular email as I only see pictures of the shoes on sale at the outlet. I was hoping to see some of the clothes for sale at the outlet. Thanks 

"Hello! I would like to invite you to our store this Fourth of July weekend for a special holiday event. You will find a great assortment of summer items, as well as new deliveries in silks, wallets, and more. Many coveted pieces are going on sale this weekend, so this would be a great time to buy those beautiful summer sandals, cotton polos, and silk scarves you have been eyeing all season!
Friday(7/1) through Monday (7/4), we will have a special sale on Men's and Women's: Clothing, Belts, Scarves, Ties, Shoes, Hats and Silver Jewelry. I've attached pictures of some of the selections that will be part of the promotion. Please let me know if you have any other questions regarding this event.
With discounts of an additional 30-70% off the current price, you will be sure to find something wonderful. I look forward to seeing you this weekend!"


----------



## mrscurvy

after checking the forums and calling every Gucci outlet i finally got my hands on the Joy Boston Got the last one from Woodbury today! 309.00 is def a good price


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Congrats on your crystal joy boston! That's a really popular bag!

Today at Nordstrom I decided I needed a pair of new sunnies - it was a spur of the moment kind of thing. So I went with this lovely pair and bonus: they're polarized too! Not many designer sunnies are polarized! They also fit really well.


----------



## papertiger

mrscurvy said:


> after checking the forums and calling every Gucci outlet i finally got my hands on the Joy Boston Got the last one from Woodbury today! 309.00 is def a good price







GhstDreamer said:


> ^Congrats on your crystal joy boston! That's a really popular bag!
> 
> Today at Nordstrom I decided I needed a pair of new sunnies - it was a spur of the moment kind of thing. So I went with this lovely pair and bonus: they're polarized too! Not many designer sunnies are polarized! They also fit really well.



Congratulation *GD* they are classics and fabulous!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks PT! 
A couple of small Gucci items should be arriving this week for me hopefully!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks PT!
> A couple of small Gucci items should be arriving this week for me hopefully!




Sounds intriguing 

I recently bought  a piece from the new AW '11 sliver collection (it might be meant for men, I'm not sure) and a scarf from the sale, I'll show mine if you show yours


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> Sounds intriguing
> 
> I recently bought  a piece from the new AW '11 sliver collection (it might be meant for men, I'm not sure) and a scarf from the sale, I'll show mine if you show yours



Just posted them in the dog charms thread!!!


----------



## aaficial

Does anyone know if I can sell my old Gucci bags on this forum?


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Just posted them in the dog charms thread!!!


----------



## papertiger

aaficial said:


> Does anyone know if I can sell my old Gucci bags on this forum?



*No* buying or selling on TPF


----------



## aeonat

wow.. I love it.. would you mind me asking how much is it?



GhstDreamer said:


> ^Congrats on your crystal joy boston! That's a really popular bag!
> 
> Today at Nordstrom I decided I needed a pair of new sunnies - it was a spur of the moment kind of thing. So I went with this lovely pair and bonus: they're polarized too! Not many designer sunnies are polarized! They also fit really well.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I think it was $139 down from $300 something!


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> ^I think it was $139 down from $300 something!


 
wow.. really good deal heheh.. tempting..but need to be good..since I am going to buy another "C" bag.... and also, I have tons of sunglasses already


----------



## aeonat

I guess it is up finally.. but we are missing some posts here.. so where are we????


----------



## GhstDreamer

My mom is still cleaning out her handbags and she gave me one of her Gucci bags. It's the brown joy boston - yup, this is the exact bag I gave her for Christmas two years ago! She decided that it's not her style of bag anymore and re-gifted it back to me today! I would be offended if it wasn't for the fact I wanted the bag anyways!!!

It still looks pretty new!:lolots:


----------



## baglady2009

GhstDreamer said:


> My mom is still cleaning out her handbags and she gave me one of her Gucci bags. It's the brown joy boston - yup, this is the exact bag I gave her for Christmas two years ago! She decided that it's not her style of bag anymore and re-gifted it back to me today! I would be offended if it wasn't for the fact I wanted the bag anyways!!!
> 
> It still looks pretty new!:lolots:


 
Really Cute!! Kind of reminds me of an LV speedy.


----------



## papertiger

aeonat said:


> I guess it is up finally.. but we are missing some posts here.. so where are we????



It's like a digital meltdown. I can't even remember where we were 




GhstDreamer said:


> My mom is still cleaning out her handbags and she gave me one of her Gucci bags. It's the brown joy boston - yup, this is the exact bag I gave her for Christmas two years ago! She decided that it's not her style of bag anymore and re-gifted it back to me today! I would be offended if it wasn't for the fact I wanted the bag anyways!!!
> 
> It still looks pretty new!:lolots:



I love that bag GD, it's a total go-to bag Gucci classic. I have always been wanting the Valentino bag I gave my mother a few years ago,  I have been  hoping that she will go off it soon


----------



## lolakitten

GhstDreamer said:


> My mom is still cleaning out her handbags and she gave me one of her Gucci bags. It's the brown joy boston - yup, this is the exact bag I gave her for Christmas two years ago! She decided that it's not her style of bag anymore and re-gifted it back to me today! I would be offended if it wasn't for the fact I wanted the bag anyways!!!
> 
> It still looks pretty new!:lolots:



Lucky you . I love this bag too.  Too bad mom didn't use it, but at least it stayed in the family!


----------



## lolakitten

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Congrats on your crystal joy boston! That's a really popular bag!
> 
> Today at Nordstrom I decided I needed a pair of new sunnies - it was a spur of the moment kind of thing. So I went with this lovely pair and bonus: they're polarized too! Not many designer sunnies are polarized! They also fit really well.



Gucci does polarised now!? 

I wonder who the parent company is? Luxotica? 

I must go find some!


----------



## lolakitten

I saw this little cutie at Holts for even less than the sale online, so I treated myself. Funny how Holts sales generally suck, but once in a while they do cuts that are fantastic! This was 30% less than the sale price on gucci.com!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Super adorable charm lolakitten! Btw, I think Gucci had polarized lenses for some of their sunglasses for quite a long time now. I remember reading somewhere they are one of the few designer brands that have polarized lenses. I need polarized lenses because I do a lot of highway driving for long periods of time.

Thanks PT and lolakitten! I find it kind of funny that Gucci don't make this particular colour trim for the bostons anymore. I mean it's a classic brown colour - it's strange to retire a shade of brown...lol... 

I just received the new Gucci Winter accessories catalogue yesterday - all those pieces make my mouth drool!


----------



## lolakitten

^^^ really? My store never has the polarized ones. I may have to order online. I spend 2-3 hrs a day highway driving too!

Ooo winter catalog!!! What Guccissima colours will there be?


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Just the antique rose guccissima the blue micro guccissima. However, there's a stunning burnt red? BTH in diamante leather. Also another bag in the diamante leather. I need to see this new diamante leather in person - from the catalogue, they look TDF.


----------



## lolakitten

I'm trying to decide on the off white. chocolate, or rose for fall.... I figured I'd just chance it when I'm in Scottsdale (on buisness - hoping to shop too since prices are better than here  ) & see what catches my eye.... 
Not sure if I can wait that long though, lol!!!

I miss my chocolate D-gold :cry:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

GhstDreamer said:


> My mom is still cleaning out her handbags and she gave me one of her Gucci bags. It's the brown joy boston - yup, this is the exact bag I gave her for Christmas two years ago! She decided that it's not her style of bag anymore and re-gifted it back to me today! I would be offended if it wasn't for the fact I wanted the bag anyways!!!
> 
> It still looks pretty new!:lolots:


Love Love that bag!  Very classy ..funny that your mom gave it back to you, but hey it all worked out for the both of you right ....enjoy!


----------



## glamstudio

how much were the guccissima sukeys going for during the sale?  the large full retail for the large is $1830 - anyone know the sale price?

TIA


----------



## LadyCupid

Gucci outlet is purposely are not restocking the crystal line!! I was told by a sales associate from Gucci outlet in San Marcos that the Crystal Joy Tote that I have been waiting forever will not be restocked until after August 1,2011 and that's when the price will also increase as well. I should be boycotting Gucci from now on.  

They used to restock every 2 weeks and the last time they restock one of the sales messed up and didn't hold the bag for me so it was sold out by the time he picked up my calls after 4 times I called him that day! This was July 4th weekend when they had stock. 

Since everyone else is increasing their price around 6% I am assuming Gucci is doing the same thing too.


----------



## BgaHolic

Hey guys! I'm never on chats but I wonder and wanted to share, how come Gucci has such a low resale value? I happened to be browsing on Fashionphile and ebay and the bags are listed for low numbers! It is so disappointing!! I don't get why the Gucci's don't retain their value but the BV's do.  Anyone??


----------



## GhstDreamer

BgaHolic said:


> Hey guys! I'm never on chats but I wonder and wanted to share, how come Gucci has such a low resale value? I happened to be browsing on Fashionphile and ebay and the bags are listed for low numbers! It is so disappointing!! I don't get why the Gucci's don't retain their value but the BV's do.  Anyone??



Unfortunately a lot of the ones on ebay/bonanza are fakes so hence, the low pricing. I just checked the same boston bag that's suppose to be by a TPFer that I have and it's priced low but it's a fake. A lot of the bags that are on sale are canvas and there's a lot of wear and tear on these bags through much abuse! I think it also depends on the style of bag. The blondie bowlers are pretty high up their in price which kind of sucks because I would to get my hands on it. I also find their joy boston bags tend to be priced quite high regardless if it's a special edition or not.


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> Hey guys! I'm never on chats but I wonder and wanted to share, how come Gucci has such a low resale value? I happened to be browsing on Fashionphile and ebay and the bags are listed for low numbers! It is so disappointing!! I don't get why the Gucci's don't retain their value but the BV's do.  Anyone??





GhstDreamer said:


> Unfortunately a lot of the ones on ebay/bonanza are fakes so hence, the low pricing. I just checked the same boston bag that's suppose to be by a TPFer that I have and it's priced low but it's a fake. A lot of the bags that are on sale are canvas and there's a lot of wear and tear on these bags through much abuse! I think it also depends on the style of bag. The blondie bowlers are pretty high up their in price which kind of sucks because I would to get my hands on it. I also find their joy boston bags tend to be priced quite high regardless if it's a special edition or not.



Sorry for the long reply 

ITA with GhstDreamer, it totally depends on the bag, the Indy, Babushkas, Horsebit Chain Hobos, and others are still really pricey if you can find one to buy. I was offered more than full retail for my Babushka from a complete stranger in Harrods (to my mortification since I was with someone who thinks all shopping is evil and was in Harrods under sufferance). And, yes of course these sites are awash with fake canvas bags.

I know what you mean though, I have friends who regularly by Hermes and Chanel but would never buy Gucci (or LV come to that) because for them Gucci = GG canvas. They don't actually know Gucci and will admire my bags but its still a perception. That's a whole lost market. I wouldn't buy a Guess bag or a Juicy Couture even though I don't really know those brands so I am equally guilty of doing the same thing, well you know what I mean.   

Gucci group is supposed to be putting an end to their discount sales including BV and Gucci and I think it will help. 

If I was CEO of Gucci and it was my 5 year plan I wouldn't sell Gucci to online or store intermediaries like Net a p where what happens to merch is out of Gucci's control and makes availability appear too easy, any discounts would only be at official Gucci outlets. I would cut down on production of ALL bags and introduce less new lines. Canvas bag models would be constant classics but with only true limited editions. I'm up for the job LoL. Who will give me references? 

Since I pay full retail for most of my Gucci, I figure that I can almost strike 50% off the cash value one foot out the door. Although I think that with all my branded stuff, BV, H, Chanel included. But, since I don't sell my things and want them to last till the end of time LOL. I prefer to think of the cost per wear instead and then I know I am getting real value for money. 

Do you really think that BV has a better record? I am just as convinced I can buy a BV on sale at Browns or similar store or PRE-loved on-line for a song just like Gucci. Just recently I saw BVs in Browns sale shop for at least 50% off (tempted ) obviously they were new but I still thought if I'd bought them full price I would be b**dy upset at those kind of discounts. At least with Gucci I kinda know which bags to buy straight away coz they'll be gone and which to hold out for if need be.


----------



## BgaHolic

*PT* - You've got my vote! I'm your biggest fan!! When it comes to knowledge of the fashion world, you win hands down! I wouldn't want you to have the job of an SA at Gucci, I would prefer to see you at the board meetings giving them advice! Like you, I have never sold anything I've bought. I just got disappointed when browsing but then I was looking at basics.


----------



## lolakitten

*Papertinger* - You have my vote too! Could I be your assistant? 
I've sold numerous bags in the past that didn't work out for me. I prefer not to think about the money lost, but it was a learning experience. The best thing is to buy what you love & will use & not to buy based on resale value as that always seems to bring some sadness - even with Chanel & Hermes!


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> *PT* - You've got my vote! I'm your biggest fan!! When it comes to knowledge of the fashion world, you win hands down! I wouldn't want you to have the job of an SA at Gucci, I would prefer to see you at the board meetings giving them advice! Like you, I have never sold anything I've bought. I just got disappointed when browsing but then I was looking at basics.





lolakitten said:


> *Papertinger* - You have my vote too! Could I be your assistant?
> I've sold numerous bags in the past that didn't work out for me. I prefer not to think about the money lost, but it was a learning experience. The best thing is to buy what you love & will use & not to buy based on resale value as that always seems to bring some sadness - even with Chanel & Hermes!



 Excellent! Resale prices will go up up up  and we, including GD, can buy at cost


----------



## cutieasiandoll

Can someone tell me if this gucci sukey is fake or not before I pay?  Below is the URL on ebay.  



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120755494030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BgaHolic

*cutieasiandoll* Welcome! You will have much better luck posting your question in the authentification thread. Good luck!


----------



## cutieasiandoll

BgaHolic said:


> *cutieasiandoll* Welcome! You will have much better luck posting your question in the authentification thread. Good luck!


 


Thank You!  My first time using this site.


----------



## missmoimoi

anasanfran said:


> Does anyone have an opinion re: the "Seventies" large tote? Sorry if it's been discussed before, I've been out of the loop. I can just picture my mother sporting this back in the seventies, as I am a 70's kid. I, personally, like them. Not TDF, but I'd definitely be seen with one. Any comments?? pt?...you out there??



Ooh!  I just discovered these tonight...I know what you mean about not TDF but I LOVE them, too!  I LOVE retro 70's stuff (just depending still )  I want the smaller seventies boston bag now.  Here in Canada, the all pigskin version does not appear to be available but I love them both anyway.  I guess if I find it locally, it would be too late to have it personalized?  Never hurts to ask...otherwise, I'd have to order directly.  It's not that I care so much about having it embossed but it would prevent anybody from assuming I'm carrying faux Gucci.


----------



## GhstDreamer

I know it's not about Gucci but just want to share my latest blythe customization. I accidentally broke Very Vicky's (Violet) pullstring last week, so I figured I may as well do a light customization since I have to open her head anyways. I replaced the stock orange eyechips with purple snowflake flat chips, sleepy eyes, pink ribbon pullstrings, purple and pink Swarovski crystal hearts and a 24-carat gold hoop for that extra bling! lol






I think she looks better now!


----------



## mzbag

^Too darn cute^  Lovin the dress and her make-up pink blush and lipstick !
Her eyes pink/purple very pretty !


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I know it's not about Gucci but just want to share my latest blythe customization. I accidentally broke Very Vicky's (Violet) pullstring last week, so I figured I may as well do a light customization since I have to open her head anyways. I replaced the stock orange eyechips with purple snowflake flat chips, sleepy eyes, pink ribbon pullstrings, purple and pink Swarovski crystal hearts and a 24-carat gold hoop for that extra bling! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks better now!



So beautiful *GD*, she looks so much like an Blythe from the 1970s. You might try looking at some vids of early British TV series called 'Black Beauty', Vicky reminds of Judy Bowker as 'Vicky' in the original (maybe she was modelled on her???). It's cult viewing now  Check it out on youtube perhaps (but make sure it's a Judy Bowler episode)


----------



## papertiger

Sorry to *everyone* I haven't been around much lately. Things are a bit serious ATM


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks mzbag and PT! 

PT: I'm going to youtube that and check it out - I know some of the Blythes have been modeled after singers and movies, like the Love Mission Blythe was modeled after the character in the Hong Kong police movie Love Mission.

Btw, don't worry about it - real life comes first after all. Just remember to take care of yourself and don't stress too much. Hope everything for you settles down. If you need to talk, just pm me!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks mzbag and PT!
> 
> PT: I'm going to youtube that and check it out - I know some of the Blythes have been modeled after singers and movies, like the Love Mission Blythe was modeled after the character in the Hong Kong police movie Love Mission.
> 
> Btw, don't worry about it - real life comes first after all. Just remember to take care of yourself and don't stress too much. Hope everything for you settles down. If you need to talk, just pm me!



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I know it's not about Gucci but just want to share my latest blythe customization. I accidentally broke Very Vicky's (Violet) pullstring last week, so I figured I may as well do a light customization since I have to open her head anyways. I replaced the stock orange eyechips with purple snowflake flat chips, sleepy eyes, pink ribbon pullstrings, purple and pink Swarovski crystal hearts and a 24-carat gold hoop for that extra bling! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks better now!



I found a pic of Judi Bowker from the early 1970s as Vicky in Black Beauty.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks PT! I googled it up too and ironically, the stock outfit that Very Vicky came with a straw hat and a 19th century blouse and skirt combo.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Thanks PT! I googled it up too and ironically, the stock outfit that Very Vicky came with a straw hat and a 19th century blouse and skirt combo.



Makes sense, I'm pretty sure it's more than coincidence.


----------



## BgaHolic

Hey *PT*! Perhaps you can enlighten me.  I don't feel like starting a new post in the handbags forum.  What is the craze about over LV? What historically ever started it? I asked my mother and she doesn't see it and I figured since you are so fashionably literate, you might be able to give me some insight.  TIA!


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> Hey *PT*! Perhaps you can enlighten me.  I don't feel like starting a new post in the handbags forum.  What is the craze about over LV? What historically ever started it? I asked my mother and she doesn't see it and I figured since you are so fashionably literate, you might be able to give me some insight.  TIA!



Do you mean the history and why it became so fashionable?

LV started making trunks In the mid-19 century and became renowned for excellent craftsmanship. They introduced their name and then the monogram to differentiate their trunks from inferior copes (something never change). These trunks and co-ordinated hard-sided luggage had to be well made because of the rough journeys usually made by carriage and/or sea for many months. It's the reputation of those old trunks that LV still trade on. Ion comparison other excellent trunk and luggage makers used all-leather which made their trunks heavier and because they were less waterproof required an additional covering jacket, so LV's innovative coated canvas material was actually thought of as a technological advantage over their Competitors.

LV do not sell through any 3rd parties or intermediaries and never have discount sales which keeps the average Mark-up from cost to sale at X 13 (one of the highest in handbags across the board) This is why LV can often retain their value in the second-hand market as unless paying full retain it is the only way to buy for less money.  There are exceptions of course, usually due to too many being on the Market (so many Speedys) or conversely because a design has been discontinued or is and all-leather version with no monogram. 

Their Marc Jacobs designed seasonal extravaganzas are limited edition which means that even if only 2 are made LV can say they are SOLD OUT. 

Basically LV combine clever marketing, business strategy and wealth of history to enhance their reputation and turn record-breaking profits. 

Et voila! C'est Louis Voitton


----------



## GhstDreamer

^And the original LV trunks were designed to be used as flotation devices if the ship sinks! lol

Though I have to admit I was never drawn to LV and yes I know it's blasphemy to say since I'm Asian (and every Asian is suppose to be obsessed with LV)! Though I really do like their Suhali and Nomade Leather pieces!


----------



## BgaHolic

*Papertiger*, As always, thank you for a wealth of knowledge! I just printed out your explanation and am reading it to my mom.  Just wonderful!! I can always count on you.  My wish is that you go as far as you can in the fashion industry because you are so deserving!!


----------



## papertiger

Please excuse my appalling spelling mistakes (it is supposed to be written in English LOL) I wrote it while eating my lunch And typing on this annoying iPad :shame: 

GhstDreamer, all _my_ people are supposed to be always wrapped in sable and dripping with diamonds but sadly for most that is very far from the truth . 

I also like the premium, all-leather LV bags more, but still annoys me that at that price they have micro-fibre lining. All the LV I have is one vintage suitcase and RTW but I think Gucci (make that Gucci Group) suits me more, I think overall I am more drawn to Italian style than French


----------



## Ana Noonsh

Hello Gucci ppl :greengrin:

I need your help 

Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )

Any suggestion?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Ana Noonsh said:


> Hello Gucci ppl :greengrin:
> 
> I need your help
> 
> Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )
> 
> Any suggestion?



There's the blue croc Bamboo Top Handle ($14900) or the beautiful coral ostrich version ($5800) or the white monkey fist detailing version ($3250). The handmade top handle is gorgeous ($4200) and the marrakech bag ($2290).


----------



## missmoimoi

papertiger said:


> I absolutely love the range but I am not sure they are worth £/$/  X2 of the Vintage Style Bostons unless you are going for one of the much bigger travel bags. Even then there is a full leather and web-stripe Heratige travel bag for around the same price that is fully suede lined.
> 
> I like this bamboo handle version below from the range for work best (not on the European sites). I know it comes in a smaller (slimmer) version. Even then I think the prices are still a bit steep to justify it to myself when I could be buying a BTH
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/271572AZ10W2101#



I must admit, I get what you're saying about the Seventies boson bag itself.  As I like 2 other Vintage Web boston bags, I *should* opt for the more reasonably prices ones!  But...it just depends...if I cannot have all 3 then which one is most special to me?  They are truly cruel, these bag people establishing the prices!


----------



## papertiger

Papertiger's new little tigers 

Houdini





and Poirot


----------



## Creole

Has anyone bought their children Gucci aside from the shoes? 

I really want my 2 year old to have this oh so gorge hooded raincoat and boots.


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> Papertiger's new little tigers
> 
> Houdini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Poirot



They're freakin' adorable and cuddly!!! Love their names too! I'm a big Agatha Christie fan. 

Creole: Go for it! I'm sure your kid will look super cute in some Gucci wear!


----------



## BgaHolic

Hi everyone!  *Papertiger*, those two babies are sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!  BTW, I wanted to tell you, I was browsing thru the celebrity street style thread and decided I don't care for the Gucci stirrup top handle.  Salma is wearing it in #1155 and it looks most uncomfortable!    On the other hand, I was browsing the Gucci site and the first bag they show is the luggage colored Jackie and that's TDF!  (Most especially in the ostrich, my favorite!)  Oh, one can dream!  Have a great day everyone! I'm done. Worked out, hitting the shower and starting my day.  Talk to you all later!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> They're freakin' adorable and cuddly!!! Love their names too! I'm a big Agatha Christie fan.
> 
> Creole: Go for it! I'm sure your kid will look super cute in some Gucci wear!





BgaHolic said:


> Hi everyone!  *Papertiger*, those two babies are sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!  BTW, I wanted to tell you, I was browsing thru the celebrity street style thread and decided I don't care for the Gucci stirrup top handle.  Salma is wearing it in #1155 and it looks most uncomfortable!    On the other hand, I was browsing the Gucci site and the first bag they show is the luggage colored Jackie and that's TDF!  (Most especially in the ostrich, my favorite!)  Oh, one can dream!  Have a great day everyone! I'm done. Worked out, hitting the shower and starting my day.  Talk to you all later!




Thank you *GhstDreamer* and *BgaHolic*  I think I am very lucky with two such sweet-hearts. 

*BgaHolic* Glad you like the Jackie, that bag is a dead cert for me. Tried and trusted for over 40 years and now with a fully adjustable strap that goes from very short to cross-body long.  I like the Stirrup but only in python but that would suit a similar purpose to my python Catherine (which I prefer) I have enough top-handles. I have given my (smaller) old Jackie to my Niece now so I am Jackie-less ATM and _need_ to replace it . LOVE the ostrich in my favourite ostrich colour, I haven't completely settled on the colour combo yet but the nubuck/orange or nubuck/teal are very appealing to me with their contrast interiors 

BTW, talking of celebs I saw J K Rowling carrying a Med Messenger Marrakesh in Camel along with a S/S 2006 Gucci Flora tunic


----------



## BgaHolic

Just wpre my Marrakech hobo to two parties and got raves at the second one over my bag. It's ironic. I stopped wearing it for a few weeks after complaining of shoulder pain but missed it and decided to wear it again today. As soon as I took it out of the dustbag I could smell the leather aroma and feel of this thick luxurious leather and decided I can't part with it. Instead, I decided I will just take a break from it and not use it on a constant daily basis.


----------



## missjulie80

im thinking about getting the large sukey but im worried about the rolled handles and short strap drop im 5'4 120lbs... if you own a large sukey do you find that the handles roll off or "stick" in your shoulders?..


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> Just wpre my Marrakech hobo to two parties and got raves at the second one over my bag. It's ironic. I stopped wearing it for a few weeks after complaining of shoulder pain but missed it and decided to wear it again today. As soon as I took it out of the dustbag I could smell the leather aroma and feel of this thick luxurious leather and decided I can't part with it. Instead, I decided I will just take a break from it and not use it on a constant daily basis.



 I think you're right to keep your new Gucci. My Gucci Secret is impossible in every way but it is a work of art and is going nowhere without me 

 I did some research and found out that exercise is really good for tendernitis etc  which was a relief because I thought that maybe exercise caused my pain. Excellent idea to rotate bags though, like rotating shoes it is bound to help


----------



## BgaHolic

*PT*, I could have told you, not exercise.  Never give up exercise! I think when one gives it up that's when all the ailments occur.  I'm a big advocate for working out! Heck, I am constantly eating. Yesterday I was invited to two dinner parties and I indulged in two largeX huge desserts! I'm a pig!! I could skip a meal and just go for the dessert so of course, this morning I worked my arse off!  Going to live on salad all week as a result but I feel the exercise is great for the mind, body and spirit! Happy working out!!  BTW, what is a Gucci Secret? Have pics?


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I have the sukey boston and it also has the rolled handles but they are longer. Only one strap rolls off my shoulders but I have narrow shoulders. My older sister has the medium sukey and the handles don't roll off her shoulders. If you get the large sukey, you shouldn't have any issues with the length of the straps.


----------



## obbob

Hey all,

New guy here.

I got a couple of questions for you guys.

First, I've heard the term "Classic" being applied to a few items. Specifically, what does this mean? From my understanding it appears that classic items continue production after their debut season is over? If this is untrue or there's more to it, could you inform me?

Secondly, a small opinion question lol

Which colour of this jacket do you think is more better looking?

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/222356XM7592020#

Thank you all!


----------



## GhstDreamer

obbob said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New guy here.
> 
> I got a couple of questions for you guys.
> 
> First, I've heard the term "Classic" being applied to a few items. Specifically, what does this mean? From my understanding it appears that classic items continue production after their debut season is over? If this is untrue or there's more to it, could you inform me?
> 
> Secondly, a small opinion question lol
> 
> Which colour of this jacket do you think is more better looking?
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/222356XM7592020#
> 
> Thank you all!



Classic bags are ones like the Boston, Jackie and BTH - different variations of them throughout the decades but always still recognizable as that style of bag. Classic can also be used for colour like the brown, white and black compared to the more trendier colours released for specific seasons like blue, burgundy, etc. 

Love both colours of the leather jacket. If you want a slightly more casual look, I'd would go with the chocolate and black, if you want to look less casual.


----------



## BgaHolic

Hey! Where is *PT*?????


----------



## GhstDreamer

^She must be super busy.

I do notice the Gucci forum has been relatively slow in posts lately.


----------



## BgaHolic

Hey *Ghst*!  I sure am glad ur around!


----------



## GhstDreamer

BgaHolic said:


> Hey *Ghst*!  I sure am glad ur around!


I may not much cashflow right now to buy any Gucci but I'm still going to be around!


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> Hey! Where is *PT*?????



I'm in Scotland 

B back soon :kiss:


----------



## BgaHolic

^^Ah glad to hear! Hope you're having fun!!


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

So I ordered my first Gucci tote tote this morning!!!  Got the Crystal Large! Ordered it from the Outlet in Florida!  I'm super excited!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Congrats MsJuicyDestiny!!! I'm sure you'll enjoy the bag!


----------



## Sharonpratt

Just joined the forum. I have had a mad spending week and bought 4 bags from e-bay 2 Prada's and a LV epi. Great genuine bags.. however the Gucci (which is  my favourite brand) I think is fake. Really gutted.  Have to wait for 5 days until I get clearance to post and check authenticity


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sharonpratt said:


> Just joined the forum. I have had a mad spending week and bought 4 bags from e-bay 2 Prada's and a LV epi. Great genuine bags.. however the Gucci (which is  my favourite brand) I think is fake. Really gutted.  Have to wait for 5 days until I get clearance to post and check authenticity



Make sure you post the bag in the authentication thread. Hopefully it's real!


----------



## papertiger

MsJuicyDestiny said:


> So I ordered my first Gucci tote tote this morning!!!  Got the Crystal Large! Ordered it from the Outlet in Florida!  I'm super excited!!



Excited for you 



Sharonpratt said:


> Just joined the forum. I have had a mad spending week and bought 4 bags from e-bay 2 Prada's and a LV epi. Great genuine bags.. however the Gucci (which is  my favourite brand) I think is fake. Really gutted.  Have to wait for 5 days until I get clearance to post and check authenticity





GhstDreamer said:


> Make sure you post the bag in the authentication thread. Hopefully it's real!



Good luck Sharonpratt


----------



## papertiger

A question for anyone but especially the regulars who know my tastes and my collection. I want to buy something from this season and of course it has to be Gucci 

Time is short for shopping for the next few months and London runs out of the best pieces fast. Don't really want to do more than one of these major pieces
*
Gold bamboo bangle (white or yellow or rose ).* I put it off from last year and will be paying £80 more this year. Problem is I still don't know which colour to get. I already have the sterling silver version so I could wear the White gold and silver together. The Rose is soooo unusual and yellow is classic and would suit me best but I already have a major gold G bracelet... 

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/246463J85008000#

Or 

*Malachite med python 1973 G modern-vintage shoulder bag 
*

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/277522ERP0G4405#

I don't really need another bag but what a bag! 

Or

*Watch/jewel box 
*

Press 'Zoom/other views' and you will see how it's fully kitted out inside and comes with a smaller travel case


http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247658FAGHG9643#
?

Or should I wait until the full Icon collection comes out. There is a bright red Bamboo Top Handle in red leather inlaid with gold  but I don't know how much that will be...



?


----------



## GhstDreamer

PT: The 1973 Python bag is stunning. Though if you want to go with another BTH especially if it's in bright red with gold inlaid, maybe you could hold out until it' released? It sounds like it's going to be pricey but gorgeous bag!


----------



## GhstDreamer

This has almost nothing to do with Gucci but it's been slow in this forum lately - wonder why???

Here's a recent pic of Ginger in festive glory. BHC still designs the best costumes for Blythes - a tad pricier than others but really worth it!






I came to a decision to give up Natasha Moore to fund a preorder for B2Holic Yuko. Only 1000 will be made and I refuse to pay the jacked up secondary market prices for it. For preorder price, she's going to cost the amount of a mid-range bag and even though it's totally non-essential, I want to get Yuko even if it means I won't be getting another bag at all for the rest of the year (includes the Gucci nov/dec sale). I know it's crazy.


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> This has almost nothing to do with Gucci but it's been slow in this forum lately - wonder why???
> 
> Here's a recent pic of Ginger in festive glory. BHC still designs the best costumes for Blythes - a tad pricier than others but really worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came to a decision to give up Natasha Moore to fund a preorder for B2Holic Yuko. Only 1000 will be made and I refuse to pay the jacked up secondary market prices for it. For preorder price, she's going to cost the amount of a mid-range bag and even though it's totally non-essential, I want to get Yuko even if it means I won't be getting another bag at all for the rest of the year (includes the Gucci nov/dec sale). I know it's crazy.


 
ghstdreamer: I love her dress!!!   I can't wait to see Yuko..she must be really special!!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> This has almost nothing to do with Gucci but it's been slow in this forum lately - wonder why???
> 
> Here's a recent pic of Ginger in festive glory. BHC still designs the best costumes for Blythes - a tad pricier than others but really worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came to a decision to give up Natasha Moore to fund a preorder for B2Holic Yuko. Only 1000 will be made and I refuse to pay the jacked up secondary market prices for it. For preorder price, she's going to cost the amount of a mid-range bag and even though it's totally non-essential, I want to get Yuko even if it means I won't be getting another bag at all for the rest of the year (includes the Gucci nov/dec sale). I know it's crazy.



OMG Ginger looks amazing. Yuko sounds like a once in a lifetime Blythe (that's how I felt about Natasha Moore) so I understand. Buy once and buy the best, I really hope you get Yuko. I'm off to google her so I can see what she looks like :doggie:

Thanks for the advice GD, maybe I will wait, it's just if I wait for the Icon Collection with the red/gold BTH the green python 1973 is sure to be gone ush:


----------



## masamasa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCuDnPUZXEI

GUCCI TOKYO "JOJO" manga great display! 
GUCCI store in Japan has a unique display of the cartoons.
 I have been shooting video.


----------



## Sharonpratt

papertiger said:


> Excited for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Sharonpratt



Thanks for the advice everyone, helpful responses and it all pointed to my bag being a fake so... I paid for authentication and unsurprisingly it was a fake.
Trying to get my money back now then I will be on the lookout for an authentic brown Gucci. Fingers crossed.

Thanks again for your comments and help. I think I will be a regular on this forum


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks aeonat and PT! 

Here's the link for a pic of B2Holic: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6174/6184731242_e75acfa756.jpg looks like she's going to be super popular. I love the kimono! She's a collaboration doll with CLAMP studio. With shipping and everything, she should come out a bit over $300 if I preorder from Junie Moon in Tokyo but it's better than trying to find it on ebay at double the price later on.

PT: If you want that 1973 python bag then maybe you should get it instead - it's better than waiting and finding out it's gone later on. It is a stunning bag so you really can't go wrong even if you don't get a BTH.


----------



## shopnaddict

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's the link for a pic of B2Holic: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6174/6184731242_e75acfa756.jpg looks like she's going to be super popular. I love the kimono! She's a collaboration doll with CLAMP studio. With shipping and everything, she should come out a bit over $300 if I preorder from Junie Moon in Tokyo but it's better than trying to find it on ebay at double the price later on.



Love the butterfly in her hair.

I have noticed that a lot of people make threads in Gucci about how they don't like Gucci.


----------



## GhstDreamer

shopnaddict said:


> Love the butterfly in her hair.
> 
> I have noticed that a lot of people make threads in Gucci about how they don't like Gucci.



It's odd but I chalk it up as Gucci being a brand that you either get it or you don't. There's no middle ground between love and hate unlike brands like LV or Coach. Another brand that's similar is Fendi - it's either you hate it or love it.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks aeonat and PT!
> 
> Here's the link for a pic of B2Holic: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6174/6184731242_e75acfa756.jpg looks like she's going to be super popular. I love the kimono! She's a collaboration doll with CLAMP studio. With shipping and everything, she should come out a bit over $300 if I preorder from Junie Moon in Tokyo but it's better than trying to find it on ebay at double the price later on.
> 
> PT: If you want that 1973 python bag then maybe you should get it instead - it's better than waiting and finding out it's gone later on. It is a stunning bag so you really can't go wrong even if you don't get a BTH.



She is beyond beautiful, I totally get why you love her.

I will check out the python 1973 if it isnt big love then I'll wait to see what else come up, I'm also waiting for some H boots and the waiting to spend my 
money is killing me this year


----------



## papertiger

shopnaddict said:


> Love the butterfly in her hair.
> 
> I have noticed that a lot of people make threads in Gucci about how they don't like Gucci.



I know its the strangest thing, but Gucci makes bags and other things for all kinds of tastes and pockets, I think these people equate Gucci with the bad fakes they see in their local mall and have never been to a Gucci store in their lives. I buy other brands but I always return to Gucci for quality and style


----------



## anasanfran

I love these Gucci bags for Blythe and Barbie dolls for sale on Etsy. They really open also...too cute!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks for the links anasanfran! They are very adorable! Eugenio on his etsy site TSANFW (these shoes are not for walking) creates gorgeous doll shoes and clothes. He also made a bunch of miniture LV graffiti speedies!

Here's a link of the most recent pics of B2Holic: 
http://www.blythedoll.com/eng/news/index.html
I have sold Natasha Moore!!! I'm going to use some of that money to fund Yuko. At first I thought I would need the money to fund my car repair - I had to bring it in this morning and was not in the best of moods. I already put $1k worth of repairs for the converter just two weeks ago. Then at 4pm the garage gave me a call and said it was the exhaust pipe they had to fix. I was dreading the cost but they told me I already paid so much last time, they won't charge me for this repair!


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

Thanks Papertiger!!!





papertiger said:


> Excited for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Sharonpratt


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I would like know if you ladies know of any autentication site that is good..  I a look at a bag that is about 10 years old and there is issue getting authenticated.. It is not a Gucci...  Thanks


----------



## GhstDreamer

^It depends on what brand/designer the bag is.


----------



## lightdays

Does anyone have Natalie's email address from Gucci outlet Saint Augustine?


----------



## casantos

lightdays said:


> Does anyone have Natalie's email address from Gucci outlet Saint Augustine?



Here you go  natalie4gucci@gmail.com


----------



## lightdays

casantos said:


> Here you go  natalie4gucci@gmail.com



Thank you so much!  Is she open to new customers emailing her? I really want to buy some RTW tops, about two or three.


----------



## casantos

lightdays said:


> Thank you so much!  Is she open to new customers emailing her? I really want to buy some RTW tops, about two or three.



Definitely!   She's very nice and helpful   You could even try calling her if you want to find out what they have in stock.  Be sure to ask to get added to her email blasts, too!  Their # is [FONT=georgia,serif][FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]tel:(904) 824-6269

[/FONT][/FONT]Good luck!


----------



## GhstDreamer

After checking out the Sukey thread, I didn't realize Gucci just had a price increase! Wow, it was by quite a big jump. The joy bostons went from $680 US to $820 US. Also the sukey totes and sukey boston.


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> After checking out the Sukey thread, I didn't realize Gucci just had a price increase! Wow, it was by quite a big jump. The joy bostons went from $680 US to $820 US. Also the sukey totes and sukey boston.


 
what???  wow.. Gucci is catching up I guess.. I would love to get a sukey.. I guess I have waited too long... when will the denim one be on sale


----------



## aeonat

btw... I am totally loving the tpf apps on ipad.. haha now I can check it more often now..


----------



## sannie fashion

Good news!!!

They now sell Gucci at Van Wordragen in Den Hague. They also sell Lanvin, Dior, Bottega Veneta, Brunello Cuccinelli, Armani and agnona Cashmere.

It is a really nice store with a really nice collection!!!


----------



## shopnaddict

I want to buy a black purse but I can't decide.  It's between Balenciaga Black City, Gucci medium sukey black guccissima leather or Gucci black guccissima leather new ladies web large hobo.   I am trying to decide before I spend all my money on something else.  I already pre-ordered these shoes so I need a black purse to match. Any thoughts?
http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/283988HL8601090#


----------



## anasanfran

Bluefly has this GUCCI key chain for 176 and states the original price was 220 but I bought this EXACT key chain on Gucci.com for 120 for a gift a couple of months ago. Bluefly LIES!!!! Not to mention, I would never shop there anyway, but saw a link of FB, and you know how boredom gets you!! hahaha


----------



## christine74

Hi! I'm not sure if this is the right forum. Does any body know's where I can purchase Padlock & Keys for my Gucci Boston 85th anniversary bag other than Gucci Store? went to  gucci store & SA said they have to send my bag to Italy  to order replacement Padlock & it's gonna take 6 months b4 I get the bag & Padlock. Thanks in advance


----------



## papertiger

shopnaddict said:


> I want to buy a black purse but I can't decide.  It's between Balenciaga Black City, Gucci medium sukey black guccissima leather or Gucci black guccissima leather new ladies web large hobo.   I am trying to decide before I spend all my money on something else.  I already pre-ordered these shoes so I need a black purse to match. Any thoughts?
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/283988HL8601090#



I think with those shoes I would also have difficulty choosing between the Web and the Sukey, I think I would just be won over by the Sukey though. Congrats on the shoes 



anasanfran said:


> Bluefly has this GUCCI key chain for 176 and states the original price was 220 but I bought this EXACT key chain on Gucci.com for 120 for a gift a couple of months ago. Bluefly LIES!!!! Not to mention, I would never shop there anyway, but saw a link of FB, and you know how boredom gets you!! hahaha



Once you know that a site dresses up the figures for their own gain it's very hard to take any figures seriously. 

It's like when your told by staff that they are moving the world to get only you a certain bag and then when you go back the next time there are another 3 displayed 



christine74 said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if this is the right forum. Does any body know's where I can purchase Padlock & Keys for my Gucci Boston 85th anniversary bag other than Gucci Store? went to  gucci store & SA said they have to send my bag to Italy  to order replacement Padlock & it's gonna take 6 months b4 I get the bag & Padlock. Thanks in advance



Actually, you are really lucky that Gucci have agreed to provide them. Unless you buy the same bag I doubt there is another way.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Here's B2Holic my new Blythe - just received her middle of last week! I'm so glad I placed a preorder as now they're sold out and only a few are available on ebay now!

Tsukiko (Moon Child)
















With it being only being 1000, I was thinking about keeping the box unopened to resell later at a higher price but I just couldn't.

shopnaddict: Agree with Pt - definitely go with the black guccissima sukey. It'll look great with the shoes!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's B2Holic my new Blythe - just received her middle of last week! I'm so glad I placed a preorder as now they're sold out and only a few are available on ebay now!
> 
> Tsukiko (Moon Child)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With it being only being 1000, I was thinking about keeping the box unopened to resell later at a higher price but I just couldn't.
> 
> shopnaddict: Agree with Pt - definitely go with the black guccissima sukey. It'll look great with the shoes!




OMG, she is outathisworld beautiful GD. I love everything about her 

 Please don't sell Natasha Bond though, I love her too.

You did the right thing, keep the box but let her 'breath' - she will be worth much more in future anyway despite taking her out.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks PT!!! So far the most I spent on a doll! Yikes. I sold Natasha back in September already. The buyer really liked her so the transaction went very smoothly but I did end up taking a pretty big lost on Natasha because of her stained red leg. I liked Natasha but I think she went to a better home! lol Though with B2Holic I just don't see myself selling her.


----------



## shopnaddict

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's B2Holic my new Blythe - just received her middle of last week! I'm so glad I placed a preorder as now they're sold out and only a few are available on ebay now!
> 
> Tsukiko (Moon Child)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With it being only being 1000, I was thinking about keeping the box unopened to resell later at a higher price but I just couldn't.
> 
> shopnaddict: Agree with Pt - definitely go with the black guccissima sukey. It'll look great with the shoes!



Congrats! She is so beautiful.

Thanks papertiger and GhstDreamer for the advice.  I think I am going to get the sukey.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Thanks PT!!! So far the most I spent on a doll! Yikes. I sold Natasha back in September already. The buyer really liked her so the transaction went very smoothly but I did end up taking a pretty big lost on Natasha because of her stained red leg. I liked Natasha but I think she went to a better home! lol Though with B2Holic I just don't see myself selling her.



That's a shame, I won't get to see her anyMoore ush: I hope she is appreciated and now in her forever home. 

BTW, I see you have the patent purple BTH on your wish list


----------



## papertiger

shopnaddict said:


> Congrats! She is so beautiful.
> 
> Thanks papertiger and GhstDreamer for the advice.  I think I am going to get the sukey.



Perfect choice, I can't wait for the reveal


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> That's a shame, I won't get to see her anyMoore ush: I hope she is appreciated and now in her forever home.
> 
> BTW, I see you have the patent purple BTH on your wish list



OMG - I absolutely love the purple patent BTH. It reminds me of one of my favourite children's book Lilly's Purple Plastic Purse!


----------



## BgaHolic

Hi guys! I'm checking in.  I wanted to share a laugh with you!  So I got an email from Gucci.com letting me know I can now download them on my phone to make shopping easier. Are they kidding? That's like giving an alcoholic alcohol! LOL!  Way too tempting!!! Still I appreciate their keeping up with the times and being innovative.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^That's awesome! No way would I have something that's going to make my shopping easier! It's already way too easy!


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's B2Holic my new Blythe - just received her middle of last week! I'm so glad I placed a preorder as now they're sold out and only a few are available on ebay now!
> 
> Tsukiko (Moon Child)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With it being only being 1000, I was thinking about keeping the box unopened to resell later at a higher price but I just couldn't.
> 
> shopnaddict: Agree with Pt - definitely go with the black guccissima sukey. It'll look great with the shoes!


 
wow.. it is so stunning.. Good choice!!  I will definitely keep it.. won't even consider to sell it later on.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> OMG - I absolutely love the purple patent BTH. It reminds me of one of my favourite children's book Lilly's Purple Plastic Purse!



I saw its coming in soon to London and I can wait to see 



BgaHolic said:


> Hi guys! I'm checking in.  I wanted to share a laugh with you!  So I got an email from Gucci.com letting me know I can now download them on my phone to make shopping easier. Are they kidding? That's like giving an alcoholic alcohol! LOL!  Way too tempting!!! Still I appreciate their keeping up with the times and being innovative.





GhstDreamer said:


> ^That's awesome! No way would I have something that's going to make my shopping easier! It's already way too easy!



And I almost downloaded the ap before I remembered I was using my BF's phone - whoops!


----------



## BgaHolic

papertiger said:


> And I almost downloaded the ap before I remembered I was using my BF's phone - whoops!


  The only thing holding me back is I've got "fundsrlow" at the moment!


----------



## anasanfran

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's B2Holic my new Blythe - just received her middle of last week! I'm so glad I placed a preorder as now they're sold out and only a few are available on ebay now!
> 
> Tsukiko (Moon Child)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With it being only being 1000, I was thinking about keeping the box unopened to resell later at a higher price but I just couldn't.
> 
> shopnaddict: Agree with Pt - definitely go with the black guccissima sukey. It'll look great with the shoes!



OMG, she's beautiful! I think I like her the best of all the Blythe dolls!! Now *I* want one!!


----------



## anasanfran

Does anyone know if there is something to be done when the canvas on your vintage Gucci starts separating from ?? I guess the lining on the other side. Anyway, it makes kind of air pockets?? Is this pilling?? I was going to redye the leather on my vintage duffel bag but not sure if it's worth the work if I can't do something about my bumby canvas. Does anyone know what causes this?? Moisture maybe?? (please see image below)


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks anasanfran, aeonat and shopnaddict!!! 

anasanfran: yes you have to get one but be careful, they're addictive!

Here's a recent pic of Mei next to my lovely BTH - all dressed up in a silk dress, heels, and jacket designed and created by Eugenio Monje (TSANFW). All she needs is a miniature BTH of her own!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Does anyone know if there is something to be done when the canvas on your vintage Gucci starts separating from ?? I guess the lining on the other side. Anyway, it makes kind of air pockets?? Is this pilling?? I was going to redye the leather on my vintage duffel bag but not sure if it's worth the work if I can't do something about my bumby canvas. Does anyone know what causes this?? Moisture maybe?? (please see image below)



I'm not sure what it is without having it in my hands but it's probably where the glue has dried out too much between layers. I don't know there is anything you can do  

Strangely that wouldn't bother me, the rubbing on my original fabric bothered me much more


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> I'm not sure what it is without having it in my hands but it's probably where the glue has dried out too much between layers. I don't know there is anything you can do
> 
> Strangely that wouldn't bother me, the rubbing on my original fabric bothered me much more



Thanks pt!! I knew you'd answer me...to me, you're the BOMB!!!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Thanks pt!! I knew you'd answer me...to me, you're the BOMB!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

HELLO!!!!  It's been a looooong time my gucci pals.  Hope all is well with everyone.

Our little baby girl is now 6 weeks old.  We named her Gianele (Janelle) Eliana.  She was 8lbs 8oz when she was born and 19.5" long.  We're in love!   I've been using the Gucci diaper bag that I bought ages ago.  It's the only Gucci I've been sporting lately.

I did pick up a few items from the Gucci outlet this morning.  I got a grey scarf and skull cap for the hubby for Christmas and I picked up the little black guccissima wristlet they had so I can stuff that in the diaper bag.

Hope all is well with everyone.  Miss chatting with you guys.


----------



## Scopiogirl

anyword on the start date on the sale at the outlets? I am eagerly waitingggg


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO!!!!  It's been a looooong time my gucci pals.  Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Our little baby girl is now 6 weeks old.  We named her Gianele (Janelle) Eliana.  She was 8lbs 8oz when she was born and 19.5" long.  We're in love!   I've been using the Gucci diaper bag that I bought ages ago.  It's the only Gucci I've been sporting lately.
> 
> I did pick up a few items from the Gucci outlet this morning.  I got a grey scarf and skull cap for the hubby for Christmas and I picked up the little black guccissima wristlet they had so I can stuff that in the diaper bag.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.  Miss chatting with you guys.





The biggest congratulations to you and your family for you gorgeous new arrival. Of course congrats on your new Gucci too but really nothing can top the arrival of darling Gianele 

 (I notice her name begins with G for future appropriate monogram )


----------



## elo0217

Gucci has presale going on right now on their web. I am considering to buy one bag but not sure if 30% off is good deal as this is going to be my first gucci. Does gucci presale normally have the same discount through the whole sale or they have different runs of discount. Thank you.


----------



## mikan420

Hi! Does anyone know if this website is legit? TIA!
http://shoppingberg.com/index.php?main_page=index


----------



## AnneO

anyone know if there are discounts on handbags at the outlets for black friday?


----------



## aeonat

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO!!!!  It's been a looooong time my gucci pals.  Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Our little baby girl is now 6 weeks old.  We named her Gianele (Janelle) Eliana.  She was 8lbs 8oz when she was born and 19.5" long.  We're in love!   I've been using the Gucci diaper bag that I bought ages ago.  It's the only Gucci I've been sporting lately.
> 
> I did pick up a few items from the Gucci outlet this morning.  I got a grey scarf and skull cap for the hubby for Christmas and I picked up the little black guccissima wristlet they had so I can stuff that in the diaper bag.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.  Miss chatting with you guys.



flipchickmc: congratulation!!! I am so happy for you and your new addition to your family!!  Good that you can be around town in style in your gucci diaper bag!!  You still have energy to go to outlet!!  You are good!!!


----------



## aeonat

Happy thanksgiving everyone! And have a wonderful shopping day tomorrow !! Blessed years to come!!!


----------



## Mrsassi

AnneO said:


> anyone know if there are discounts on handbags at the outlets for black friday?


I know they have discounts on shoes, scarfs, and jewelry 30%. They might discount the bags, but it is not official


----------



## anasanfran

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO!!!!  It's been a looooong time my gucci pals.  Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Our little baby girl is now 6 weeks old.  We named her Gianele (Janelle) Eliana.  She was 8lbs 8oz when she was born and 19.5" long.  We're in love!   I've been using the Gucci diaper bag that I bought ages ago.  It's the only Gucci I've been sporting lately.
> 
> I did pick up a few items from the Gucci outlet this morning.  I got a grey scarf and skull cap for the hubby for Christmas and I picked up the little black guccissima wristlet they had so I can stuff that in the diaper bag.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.  Miss chatting with you guys.



Congrats on your little Gianele! That is great news! Miss your posts though!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

flipchickmc said:


> HELLO!!!! It's been a looooong time my gucci pals. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Our little baby girl is now 6 weeks old. We named her Gianele (Janelle) Eliana. She was 8lbs 8oz when she was born and 19.5" long. We're in love!  I've been using the Gucci diaper bag that I bought ages ago. It's the only Gucci I've been sporting lately.
> 
> I did pick up a few items from the Gucci outlet this morning. I got a grey scarf and skull cap for the hubby for Christmas and I picked up the little black guccissima wristlet they had so I can stuff that in the diaper bag.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Miss chatting with you guys.


 
Congrats on your sweet joy... You must post pictures when you get a chance...


----------



## smalls

Hi Everyone!  I have been MIA from the Gucci subforum for a while.  *Flip* - congrats on your baby girl!  That is awesome!

I hope everyone is doing great!

Has anyone gotten any good sale goodies?  This sale I cooled it on the bags and shoes (so far) but ordered a scarf that's a loop that you can wrap around twice and some silver earrings and the oliver necklace.  I also got my husband some moccasins.  They arrived yesterday.  I am on the fence about keeping the oliver necklace.  He is super cute but I already have a charm from Tiffany's that is a dog and it looks just like the shape of my actual dog so don't know if I really need 2 necklaces of a dog.  We will see.


----------



## aeonat

smalls said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been MIA from the Gucci subforum for a while. *Flip* - congrats on your baby girl! That is awesome!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great!
> 
> Has anyone gotten any good sale goodies? This sale I cooled it on the bags and shoes (so far) but ordered a scarf that's a loop that you can wrap around twice and some silver earrings and the oliver necklace. I also got my husband some moccasins. They arrived yesterday. I am on the fence about keeping the oliver necklace. He is super cute but I already have a charm from Tiffany's that is a dog and it looks just like the shape of my actual dog so don't know if I really need 2 necklaces of a dog. We will see.


 
smalls: Can you do a modeling shots of the scarf? I am interested to see how it looks.. 

My sale goodies just shipped yesterday.. so I don't know when will I get it yet.. but I ordered two bags and two wallets.. will reveal once it arrives!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Not much chat going on here but I also notice the slow down of the forum. Usually around Nov/Dec, there's tons of activity because of the sales but I'm guessing the sales weren't as good as the past years. So how is everyone spending the holiday season? My last day to work is tomorrow before winter break and I get two weeks off!!! It does mean no money coming in though so I still need to watch my spending.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Not much chat going on here but I also notice the slow down of the forum. Usually around Nov/Dec, there's tons of activity because of the sales but I'm guessing the sales weren't as good as the past years. So how is everyone spending the holiday season? My last day to work is tomorrow before winter break and I get two weeks off!!! It does mean no money coming in though so I still need to watch my spending.



I agree, I notice good 'traffic' figues but not much posting, as you say the sales are not as big as in previous years.

I will finish work tomorrow but I have a lot to do in Jan so trying not to think of that  I thought did all my Christmas shopping early this year so I was feeling pleased with myself but then there was always one more person I had forgotten about ush:

I have done well already at Gucci this season with my python G 1973 and small black satin/Swarovski 1973 and BF is getting me a bangle and the new Gucci book (today ). I was supposed to get the red Betty T- bar shoes in the pre-sale but I need to see if my SA managed to get them in. I will take pics once I have opened my pressies (not allowed before Sunday ush

Merry Chistmas and Happy New Year *GhstDreamer* and everyone at Gucci forum :santawave:


----------



## aeonat

papertiger said:


> I agree, I notice good 'traffic' figues but not much posting, as you say the sales are not as big as in previous years.
> 
> I will finish work tomorrow but I have a lot to do in Jan so trying not to think of that  I thought did all my Christmas shopping early this year so I was feeling pleased with myself but then there was always one more person I had forgotten about ush:
> 
> I have done well already at Gucci this season with my python G 1973 and small black satin/Swarovski 1973 and BF is getting me a bangle and the new Gucci book (today ). I was supposed to get the red Betty T- bar shoes in the pre-sale but I need to see if my SA managed to get them in. I will take pics once I have opened my pressies (not allowed before Sunday ush
> 
> Merry Chistmas and Happy New Year *GhstDreamer* and everyone at Gucci forum :santawave:


 
PAPERTIGER, GHSTDREAMER Merry Christimas and Happy New year to you  too!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Merry Christmas to you too aeonat and PT!!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I finally had the chance to go to the bookstore and saw a large coffee table The Making of Gucci book - I'm tempted to buy it!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I finally had the chance to go to the bookstore and saw a large coffee table The Making of Gucci book - I'm tempted to buy it!




I received it as a gift yesterday, I totally recommend you and all Gucci fans get this book (I saw on Amazon they have it at 40% off) Absolutely brilliant book apart from the celeb culture thing in the last 20 pages. Huge book, hundreds of photographs - now all I want to do is go to the museum


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Lucky to get that for Christmas! I received a gift card to Indigo Chapters and I saw it today when I was there and it was for 30% off but I forgot my gift card so I was thinking about heading back tomorrow for it. I flipped through the book and it looked interesting and I would love to go to the museum!


----------



## papertiger

Excellent, then your _Gucci: The Making of _ will be a gift too, Go *GhstDreamer*


----------



## shopnaddict

papertiger said:


> I received it as a gift yesterday, I totally recommend you and all Gucci fans get this book (I saw on Amazon they have it at 40% off) Absolutely brilliant book apart from the celeb culture thing in the last 20 pages. Huge book, hundreds of photographs - now all I want to do is go to the museum


 
Congrats on the book.


----------



## shopnaddict

Have a great New Years everyone!


----------



## aeonat

Happy New Year!


----------



## papertiger

^^ Thank you and thank you *shopnaddict* 

^ thank you *aeonat*

Happy New 2012 my fellow Gucci addicts


----------



## GhstDreamer

Happy New Year everyone!!!!


----------



## papertiger

It's bank holiday today and it's the first bit of sunshine we have had here for _months_. Its been so dark and dismal it's been impossible to take pictures. I would have taken some pics today of my new things except I slept in (after the night before) and I seem to have missed the beautiful day completely 

Hopefully it will nice tomorrow and I'll try again.


----------



## shopnaddict

Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## BettyLace

I really love reveals too, can't wait.


----------



## Kynya1

Help!! I ordered a wallet for a Christmas present from the San Marcos outlet store & the recipient took it to our local Gucci store & was told it was a fake. What to do?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Kynya1 said:


> Help!! I ordered a wallet for a Christmas present from the San Marcos outlet store & the recipient took it to our local Gucci store & was told it was a fake. What to do?



That's obviously a load of cr*p. Gucci boutique SA's don't authenticate and the outlet sells only authenticate gucci pieces. However I'm a bit confused - I don't understand what you mean by the recipient? Was it a gift to someone? If so, maybe that person tried to do a bait and switch at the boutique (keep the authentic wallet and return a fake for money back - though outlet items are non-refundable anyways).


----------



## papertiger

Kynya1 said:


> Help!! I ordered a wallet for a Christmas present from the San Marcos outlet store & the recipient took it to our local Gucci store & was told it was a fake. What to do?



:weird:

Why would someone take a lovely Gucci present from you into a Gucci store to see if it were authenticate? That doesn't seem very grateful. 

*GD* is quite right, don't know your relationship to this person you gifted, but Gucci employees never authenticate - it's official policy.


----------



## papertiger

shopnaddict said:


> Can't wait to see your reveal.





BettyLace said:


> I really love reveals too, can't wait.



sorry, still haven't got it together :shame::doggie:


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> :weird:
> 
> *Why would someone take a lovely Gucci present from you into a Gucci store to see if it were authenticate? That doesn't seem very grateful. *



I totally missed the part that it was a christmas present...yeah, that doesn't sound very grateful of the person. It's actually very rude.

I only gift gucci bags to my mom and if she did that to me, I'll tell her no more gucci presents from me! (Though she did end up giving me back the brown boston but I didn't mind...he..he..)


----------



## papertiger

S/S is here on-line

http://www.gucci.com/us/home

er...$31 000 

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/290682EJ50T9119#


----------



## mommyoftwins

papertiger said:


> S/S is here on-line
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/home
> 
> er...$31 000
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/290682EJ50T9119#



It is white crocodile........me just being


----------



## papertiger

mommyoftwins said:


> It is white crocodile........me just being



I know, but it's _double_ the money of a large croc BTH 

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/254883EIJ0G2314#

me just being  

Some really gorgeous pieces. 
I thought it was going to be year of the Dragon turns out its the year of the Tiger or Tigrette bag more exactly, I actually like them more than the Tom Ford era Dragon bag (although Frida actually designed it (2004)) love the ring too http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/291474J979F8520#

yippee so excited - even though I'm broke after the holidays


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> S/S is here on-line
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/home
> 
> er...$31 000
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/290682EJ50T9119#



That's a stunning white bag! I would totally get it if it was 95% off!!!


----------



## mommyoftwins

papertiger said:


> I know, but it's _double_ a large croc BTH
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/254883EIJ0G2314#
> 
> me just being



Oh that winter leaf is just... I'm speechless.

P.S. By the way Love your blog, liked the piece on Vintage and treasure hunting


----------



## papertiger

mommyoftwins said:


> Oh that winter leaf is just... I'm speechless.
> 
> P.S. By the way Love your blog, liked the piece on Vintage and treasure hunting



isn't it gorgeous, the croc 1970 makes the BTH look like a bargain  

 so happy to know - I know it was a long piece, I got a bit carried away :shame:


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> That's a stunning white bag! I would totally get it if it was 95% off!!!



Lets get a large croc BTH  - that's 50% off the 1970 

I am amazed at my own salesmanship


----------



## GhstDreamer

^You're right - I mean I do find myself in need of another BTH...

I just took a gander at the S/S collection and I'm loving all those drop-waist dresses as I'm a huge fan of this style (quite possibly the only style of dress that looks fairly decent on me).


----------



## mommyoftwins

I'm positvely broke after the Dec Sale, will have to wait a bit, Did anybody else think the lovely hanbags that papertiger posted were a bit art deco?


----------



## GhstDreamer

mommyoftwins said:


> I'm positvely broke after the Dec Sale, will have to wait a bit, Did anybody else think the lovely hanbags that papertiger posted were a bit art deco?



I agree - they're beautiful to look at and display as art but at their price range, I wouldn't want to carry it considering I would hate to have grocery carts ram into my bag again and again.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today, I had the chance to sit in one of those Gucci Fiats!!! The white guccissima seats were so cute and the GG detailing on the hubcaps are just amazing! It's such an adorable car but not really comfortable because it's so tiny. My sister took some pics, I'll upload them later!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Today, I had the chance to sit in one of those Gucci Fiats!!! The white guccissima seats were so cute and the GG detailing on the hubcaps are just amazing! It's such an adorable car but not really comfortable because it's so tiny. My sister took some pics, I'll upload them later!



 Lucky you, it sounds great but I guess the size is designed for cramped city conditions and nipping up to the Italian old towns' teeny, tiny 'streets'. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^It's definitely not designed for harsh Canadian weather and the harsh black ice roads! I can imagine how sweet it would be to drive around those little Italian towns in one of these cars.

Just random people who got in the way of the pic. My BIL had to ask the Sales Rep there if all the gucci accessories come with the car for free! Very embarrassing! 






Guccissima seats








It feels nice to be sitting my butt on guccissima leather...lol...






Love the hubcaps the most





The green and red webbing





Love the Gucci on the side doors!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^It's definitely not designed for harsh Canadian weather and the harsh black ice roads! I can imagine how sweet it would be to drive around those little Italian towns in one of these cars.
> 
> Just random people who got in the way of the pic. My BIL had to ask the Sales Rep there if all the gucci accessories come with the car for free! Very embarrassing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guccissima seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels nice to be sitting my butt on guccissima leather...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the hubcaps the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green and red webbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Gucci on the side doors!



Sorry, for the late response, my Internet was going really s l o  w recently and then today it just refused to go anywhere until now  

but WOW, just WOW!!!

I would love to check out one of those even though I can't even drive 

Really _amazing_ pictures too* GhstDreamer*, you did brilliantly 

Is there a Fiat catalogue for this car? I might not need the actual car for obvious reasons but I would love to have a catalogue.

Your BIL sounds like a friend I have. I went shopping with him once - never again


----------



## GhstDreamer

^There may be a catalogue but it was too busy and I couldn't find one. Btw, it also has heated seats - that would be really nice for cooler temp. Base price is a bit over $27500 US which in Canada would most likely be close to $60000 CAD because the easiest way to know the cost of any car here is to double it from the American pricing. It's a pricey car more than the BMW X1 my sister purchased last year.


----------



## MissCrystal

^ Actually the Canadian price would be roughly $27,823. Not to bad of a price, it's such a cute car.


----------



## BgaHolic

Hi guys! I just returned from dinner out with the girls at work and as I was leaving one of them yelled: "OMG! I've gotta buy that bag!"  "Who makes it?"  Here I am under the gun, trying to think really quick but the only thing that could come out was, "Gucci".  I was wearing my Saddle colored Marrakech.  When I said Gucci they were stunned. I kinda felt let down 'cause all this time I was able to go unrecognizable. Oh well. Hopefully there will be no future jealousy. Ironically this came from a woman wearing a large LV!


----------



## flipchickmc

Hello Gucci lovers! Just downloaded the tpf iPhone app & LOVING it! This may mean I'm around more often.


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> Hi guys! I just returned from dinner out with the girls at work and as I was leaving one of them yelled: "OMG! I've gotta buy that bag!"  "Who makes it?"  Here I am under the gun, trying to think really quick but the only thing that could come out was, "Gucci".  I was wearing my Saddle colored Marrakech.  When I said Gucci they were stunned. I kinda felt let down 'cause all this time I was able to go unrecognizable. Oh well. Hopefully there will be no future jealousy. Ironically this came from a woman wearing a large LV!



Oops, outed  I'm sure there won't be jealousy, not about you, it's not like you waved it in their faces or have a new bag every week. 

I don't mind telling people if they ask (depending how they ask of course :sunnies) with certain sets of friends they think that anything Gucci must be completely out of reach and has some mystical property - which is usually more about going in the store than the price. With others, esp in the South of France where they detest labels showing (even new H is too celebrity-endorsed/Nouveau-riche now) and they think of Gucci as 'Ghetto-Gucci', only mono canvas and huge logo  they are so anti-it-bag that when I happily tell them what my bag is (whichever it may be without the mono-print) there are shrieks of disbelief.

As for LV lovers: Although there is nothing LV that I am craving, I think that they have been comparable brands. In the early 2000s (when Gucci was in trouble even with Tom Ford at the helm) PPR identified that LV was Gucci's main competitor regarding bags/luggage which is why Gucci revived the mono-print canvas and the Boston at the lower end of the price-point spectrum. 



flipchickmc said:


> Hello Gucci lovers! Just downloaded the tpf iPhone app & LOVING it! *This may mean I'm around more often*.



Yay, I hope your family is well. I hope you can, we've all missed you . 

Are there any bags in particular you lusting over ATM?


----------



## flipchickmc

^PT - I'm loving the Soho Large shoulder bag in off white and red - if only they had a medium version. Maybe the Soho hobo would fit the bill but I love the look of the shoulder bag.  The leather just looks so yummy!


----------



## Espulso

Hey fellow gucci lovers,
im new here and never own a gucci before so i thought i'll start with a wallet
currently im caught between this 2.

Im currently digging the black imprime bi-fold.
gucci.com/images/ecommerce/styles_new/201109/web_full/224123_FU49N_1000_001_web_full.jpg

but i thought the black guccissima has a more classic look.
http://www.gucci.com/images/ecommerce/styles_new/201005/web_full/145754_A0V1R_1000_001_web_full.jpg

Will the guccissima leather age nicely and gets shinier? I cant find much info of the imprime wallet. Can somewhere share with me if its worth getting an imprime and how does it stand in terms of durability?
Lastly, im 20 this year so which do you guys think its more suitable for me?
Thx.


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> ^PT - I'm loving the Soho Large shoulder bag in off white and red - if only they had a medium version. Maybe the Soho hobo would fit the bill but I love the look of the shoulder bag.  The leather just looks so yummy!



Love the Soho SB  too but yes it's HUGE, I like the Hobo and the Boston too. Totally agreed about the leather - amazing.


----------



## papertiger

Espulso said:


> Hey fellow gucci lovers,
> im new here and never own a gucci before so i thought i'll start with a wallet
> currently im caught between this 2.
> 
> Im currently digging the black imprime bi-fold.
> gucci.com/images/ecommerce/styles_new/201109/web_full/224123_FU49N_1000_001_web_full.jpg
> 
> but i thought the black guccissima has a more classic look.
> http://www.gucci.com/images/ecommerce/styles_new/201005/web_full/145754_A0V1R_1000_001_web_full.jpg
> 
> Will the guccissima leather age nicely and gets shinier? I cant find much info of the imprime wallet. Can somewhere share with me if its worth getting an imprime and how does it stand in terms of durability?
> 
> Lastly, im 20 this year so which do you guys think its more suitable for me?
> Thx.



The G leather is better, yes it will get shinier and is a great leather for wallet and SLGs that gets lots of use


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> ^PT - I'm loving the Soho Large shoulder bag in off white and red - if only they had a medium version. Maybe the Soho hobo would fit the bill but I love the look of the shoulder bag.  The leather just looks so yummy!



There is talk of a Med Soho on one of the threads. I have never seen it but it's good to know it exists


----------



## Espulso

papertiger said:


> The G leather is better, yes it will get shinier and is a great leather for wallet and SLGs that gets lots of use



hmm, its pretty obvious that getting the G leather is a no-brainer, however the black imprime wallet appeals more to me. Anyone has any idea of how this material will age? does the coat comes off or will it lose it's shine?


----------



## flipchickmc

papertiger said:
			
		

> There is talk of a Med Soho on one of the threads. I have never seen it but it's good to know it exists



I saw the medium version on the website in lilac and didn't realize it was the same bag from the pics cuz they look different. I need to see these in person!!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> I saw the medium version on the website in lilac and didn't realize it was the same bag from the pics cuz they look different. I need to see these in person!!



I checked on the Euopean site and the med is a much more manageable (and fashionable) size 35cm X 29cm X 17cm. With that depth of bag it's still LARGE 

http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/282309A7M0G1000#


----------



## flipchickmc

papertiger said:
			
		

> I checked on the Euopean site and the med is a much more manageable (and fashionable) size 35cm X 29cm X 17cm. With that depth of bag it's still LARGE
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/282309A7M0G1000#



Ooh! Love the medium black. I guess the lilac version on the US site photographed differently and they don't show it avail in other colors (yet).


----------



## rock1324

I used to have a Gucci bag. I purchased it in Chicago at the Gucci store but I sold it when times got tough and now I want it back, dang it!!!


----------



## Irene712

I'm looking for the diaper tote in ebony, has anyone seen any sales?

Thanks


----------



## Irene712

rock1324 said:


> I used to have a Gucci bag. I purchased it in Chicago at the Gucci store but I sold it when times got tough and now I want it back, dang it!!!




I know how u feel, I've sold all my bags and now I need new ones and moneys still tight.


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi All!  May I please ask:  Does anyone know how the Gucci Huston pump with the ankle straps fits?  I am typically an 38.5 to a 39?  Also, any leads on where to purchase the drop dead gorgeous green python Hustons, I will love you forever!  Thanks, Ladies!!!


----------



## papertiger

JuliJenn said:


> Hi All!  May I please ask:  Does anyone know how the Gucci Huston pump with the ankle straps fits?  I am typically an 38.5 to a 39?  Also, any leads on where to purchase the drop dead gorgeous green python Hustons, I will love you forever!  Thanks, Ladies!!!



Go for a 38.5 I am 100% sure, I am the same size as you.  I almost bought these shoes too but the heal height is ridiculous for me in the high Houston yet I was still tempted  The sales are over and if you can't find them online (I think they _were_ on sale) then your best bet is to call the  one of the outlets and ask when the AW merch is comming in and go there soon after. Check Farfetch, maybe they still have them I know they had the python Jackie in Malachite (which did _not_ go on sale in the reg Gucci stores. 

In the end I bought the Betty T-bars, they are still super high but walk able and danceable.


----------



## JuliJenn

papertiger said:


> Go for a 38.5 I am 100% sure, I am the same size as you.  I almost bought these shoes too but the heal height is ridiculous for me in the high Houston yet I was still tempted  The sales are over and if you can't find them online (I think they _were_ on sale) then your best bet is to call the  one of the outlets and ask when the AW merch is comming in and go there soon after. Check Farfetch, maybe they still have them I know they had the python Jackie in Malachite (which did _not_ go on sale in the reg Gucci stores.
> 
> In the end I bought the Betty T-bars, they are still super high but walk able and danceable.



Hi Papertiger (great name, BTW!),  I really appreciate the leads! The Betty T-bars are gorgeous!  Great choice!   As it turns out, I got wicked lucky a couple of days ago and found the Huston in the purple python on eBay in a 38, and you are correct, they do run big.  The 38.5 would have been perfect, but the 38s fit okay too, mostly I think, due to the open backs.  The malachite is still by far my fave, but the purple is also absolutely lovely, so I'm a happy girl!  And you were spot on 1000% about the height, Holy $&*%!  I wear sky high heels all the time, but these took some getting used to, my goodness!  But they do look Ah-MAY-zing on, so what's a girl to do but practice!  Thanks again for your thoughtful post!  Hope you have a happy Saturday!


----------



## AnneO

JuliJenn said:


> Hi All!  May I please ask:  Does anyone know how the Gucci Huston pump with the ankle straps fits?  I am typically an 38.5 to a 39?  Also, any leads on where to purchase the drop dead gorgeous green python Hustons, I will love you forever!  Thanks, Ladies!!!


they have them at the st. augustine outlet for $549


----------



## papertiger

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Papertiger (great name, BTW!),  I really appreciate the leads! The Betty T-bars are gorgeous!  Great choice!   As it turns out, I got wicked lucky a couple of days ago and found the Huston in the purple python on eBay in a 38, and you are correct, they do run big.  The 38.5 would have been perfect, but the 38s fit okay too, mostly I think, due to the open backs.  The malachite is still by far my fave, but the purple is also absolutely lovely, so I'm a happy girl!  And you were spot on 1000% about the height, Holy $&*%!  I wear sky high heels all the time, but these took some getting used to, my goodness!  But they do look Ah-MAY-zing on, so what's a girl to do but practice!  Thanks again for your thoughtful post!  Hope you have a happy Saturday!



 OMG you _have_ to do a reveal (saying this on bended knees, hands in prayer position). That you can do more than stand (even then I would be in trouble) needs a round of applause 

I love the grape colour too but I wanted the Malechite to 'match' my bag (although the shoes bring out more of the turquiose colour and the bag has more dark green). I hope you find the Malechite too and then I can just look at you pictures to admire


----------



## JuliJenn

AnneO said:


> they have them at the st. augustine outlet for $549



Ugh!  If only I lived even within three states of Florida, I would drive there in an instant!  Thank you so much for the post, AnneO!  I super appreciate it!


----------



## JuliJenn

papertiger said:


> OMG you _have_ to do a reveal (saying this on bended knees, hands in prayer position). That you can do more than stand (even then I would be in trouble) needs a round of applause
> 
> I love the grape colour too but I wanted the Malechite to 'match' my bag (although the shoes bring out more of the turquiose colour and the bag has more dark green). I hope you find the Malechite too and then I can just look at you pictures to admire









Haha!  You are so sweet and you totally crack me up!:giggles:  I have a photo of the shoes sans feet I was able to post a couple of days ago, but I will beg my husband to take a photo of me standing in them.  As if walking isn't hard enough in these babies, I took them out for their first trip to town yesterday and OMG, the brick streets of Boston are definitely proving to be my nemesis!  I almost bit it several times on a two block walk.  I have to say though, these shoes are worth every careful step!  I would love, love, love to see your bag and shoes!  They must be _stunning_ together!!!  Have you posted them? I would LOVE to see!!! I can't even imagine how amazing they must look!


----------



## JuliJenn

papertiger said:


> OMG you _have_ to do a reveal (saying this on bended knees, hands in prayer position). That you can do more than stand (even then I would be in trouble) needs a round of applause
> 
> I love the grape colour too but I wanted the Malechite to 'match' my bag (although the shoes bring out more of the turquiose colour and the bag has more dark green). I hope you find the Malechite too and then I can just look at you pictures to admire



My husband is still laughing at my request, but he took the photo. I'm getting better at standing in these!  Boston streets have nothin' on these Guccis!


----------



## papertiger

JuliJenn said:


> My husband is still laughing at my request, but he took the photo. I'm getting better at standing in these!  Boston streets have nothin' on these Guccis!





If people had seen this pic at the start of the season there would have been none left for the sale. Not only do they great on you but they really show off you fabulous legs  

The whole outfit is a great choice  kind of  a re-take on the '70s does '40s


----------



## JuliJenn

papertiger said:


> If people had seen this pic at the start of the season there would have been none left for the sale. Not only do they great on you but they really show off you fabulous legs
> 
> The whole outfit is a great choice  kind of  a re-take on the '70s does '40s



Awww! You are the sweetest, EVER!   I am totally blushing!  Thank you so much!!!!  My style typically can't figure out what decade it's in _or_ stick to any one, for that matter, so 70s does 40s pretty much describes it perfectly!  Spot on!  Thanks again!  You totally made my week!


----------



## AnneO

JuliJenn said:


> Ugh!  If only I lived even within three states of Florida, I would drive there in an instant!  Thank you so much for the post, AnneO!  I super appreciate it!


Just FYI for future reference.. The outlets can ship them to you.


----------



## AnneO

JuliJenn said:


> My husband is still laughing at my request, but he took the photo. I'm getting better at standing in these!  Boston streets have nothin' on these Guccis!


Wow! Nice! Love! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## JuliJenn

AnneO said:


> Just FYI for future reference.. The outlets can ship them to you.



Hi AnneO, thank you so much for letting me know!  I searched the thread after I had responded to your first post and I did see that.  That is awesome!  I also found the green Hustons you mentioned during my thread search, but unfortunately, they had only size 7.  Oh well!  I found some cute purple ones on eBay, so I can't be greedy.  Thank you again though for your super helpful post!  I am so happy to know this for future reference!  Have a terrific day!


----------



## JuliJenn

AnneO said:


> Wow! Nice! Love! They look fantastic on you!



Thank you again, AnneO!  You are a sweetheart!


----------



## Suzzeee

flipchickmc said:


> Hello Gucci lovers! Just downloaded the tpf iPhone app & LOVING it! This may mean I'm around more often.



Thanks so much for posting this Flip!  I've been hoping they'd get an app!  I changed jobs in July and got super busy in fourth quarter so have been living on my phone and ipad!  Also -had to stay away from here because I was going broke


----------



## GhstDreamer

JuliJenn said:


> My husband is still laughing at my request, but he took the photo. I'm getting better at standing in these!  Boston streets have nothin' on these Guccis!



Gorgeous heels!


----------



## productcatalog

hn_tee said:


> Hi ladies, I've been searching high & low for this bag at my local Gucci stores but it is sold out everywhere. I do not know the serial number for it. I saw the larger size before and shud hv bought it when i had the chance. It is without the long strap though. Anybody can help?!
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/421/2285/0442122850222/0442122850222R_300x400.jpg
> It is the exact same colour except its the bigger size and is without the shoulder strap. This pic is taken from Saks website.



maybe you only can find in China market , hope you good luck .


----------



## babysw

K guys I'm new to this and tryna decide on what I should get for my first designer handbag!! I'm stuck between the louis vuitton galliera in damier azur canvas, a medium joy boston bag or a large sukey. HELP!!!


----------



## papertiger

babysw said:


> K guys I'm new to this and tryna decide on what I should get for my first designer handbag!! I'm stuck between the louis vuitton galliera in damier azur canvas, a medium joy boston bag or a large sukey. HELP!!!




I guess it depends if you want a shoulder style or a hand held (you will probably want both classics eventually ) normally I would say go for leather but I quite like canvas and fabric for Summer too. This season the Joy Boston comes in some great seasonal shades (I love the Champagne trim) or the usual classic ebony and beige coated canvas. The Sukeys are really in pretty shades for Summer too its just a question of which  

I have had a 'limited ed' Joy Boston for 3 years, is still in like-new condition and in canvas it keeps it's shape very well without a shaper/card on the bottom. My sister has a large (leather) Sukey and I haven't seen her go out without it since she bought it.

Maybe start a thread (when you have enough posts) so that lots can post their thoughts on ideas for you.


----------



## anasanfran

Thought these were pretty funny looking auction pics for a GUCCI duffle/travel bag and vintage bag.  Btw, LOVE the brows!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-trave...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6ba99e9b
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Purse-Used-/130655287527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6ba978e7


----------



## papertiger

^


----------



## GhstDreamer

anasanfran said:


> Thought these were pretty funny looking auction pics for a GUCCI duffle/travel bag and vintage bag.  Btw, LOVE the brows!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-trave...179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6ba99e9b
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Purse-Used-/130655287527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6ba978e7



That's hilarious and at the same time, kind of creepy too!!!


----------



## yummymayo

Hi everyone 
I'm planning on buying my mom a Gucci bag for Mother's day (I know it's only March! lol). What would you ladies recommend? She prefers medium-sized handbags with tops that can be closed and she likes the Gucci interlocking G logo. Also, she is 5'4" with a slim frame. Any suggestions are welcome! TIA!!


----------



## papertiger

yummymayo said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm planning on buying my mom a Gucci bag for Mother's day (I know it's only March! lol). What would you ladies recommend? She prefers medium-sized handbags with tops that can be closed and she likes the Gucci interlocking G logo. Also, she is 5'4" with a slim frame. Any suggestions are welcome! TIA!!



She sounds Like she would like many of the 1973 collection esp the Med Flap 'G detail' 1973 with the leather (adjustable) handle or the chain. The shoulder bag would be good too.


http://www.gucci.com/us/category/u/gucci_1973


----------



## anasanfran

I'm on my second LV and I love them both but I always find myself searching for my first love, GUCCI!!! Guess I tried to stray but GUCCI kept calling me back!! Guess I should just admit that I am HOOKED!!!


----------



## papertiger

I also 'stray' sometimes but I also keep coming back. What's fantastic with Gucci is there are always new bags (sometimes too many IMO) and new colours. I love the shade of red and off-white this season but I would love a BTH in those colours (shame they don't do one )

This season I am looking for a new carefree, happy Summer bag and I am thinking in several different directions as I don't think I want leather but I cant really find anything. What I really want and can't get out my head is the large Flora Tote (either 2006 or vintage) so I guess what I really looking for is another Gucci


----------



## anasanfran

Oooh, I would LOVE a floral tote for summer!!! What a classy bag!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> I also 'stray' sometimes but I also keep coming back. What's fantastic with Gucci is there are always new bags (sometimes too many IMO) and new colours. I love the shade of red and off-white this season but I would love a BTH in those colours (shame they don't do one )
> 
> This season I am looking for a new carefree, happy Summer bag and I am thinking in several different directions as I don't think I want leather but I cant really find anything. What I really want and can't get out my head is the large Flora Tote (either 2006 or vintage) so I guess what I really looking for is another Gucci



I've strayed but only over to MJ a couple of times. I haven't bought a new bag in 8 months! I'm going to see how things (moneywise) go in the next few months before I make the leap to another BTH. Though my older sister has said her next bag will be a medium BTH - she wants the same as mine but in the smaller size. We went into the Gucci boutique a few days ago and our fave SA from a Saks switched over there and he's super amazing. I'm just glad he's there now and of course it doesn't hurt that he's very good looking too.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> I've strayed but only over to MJ a couple of times. I haven't bought a new bag in 8 months! I'm going to see how things (moneywise) go in the next few months before I make the leap to another BTH. Though my older sister has said her next bag will be a medium BTH - she wants the same as mine but in the smaller size. We went into the Gucci boutique a few days ago and our fave SA from a Saks switched over there and he's super amazing. I'm just glad he's there now and of course *it doesn't hurt that he's very good looking too*.



 

Mine to  

Maybe that's why we actually keep going to Gucci


----------



## hisaya

Can anyone help me to find this bag? I want it so badly but I've emailed SA from San Marcos and they're sold out. Thanks in advance!

Medium Hysteria Hobo in Brown Horsebit Embossed Leather: Dimensions 14" W x 10" H x 6" D with 7" Strap Drop







http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...48140_147454532010647_524635_1962946085_n.jpg


----------



## papertiger

Does this look familiar to any one?

http://uk.hermes.com/jewelry/gold-jewellery/pendants/nausicaa/pendant-pink-gold-nausicaa-21280.html

This, for instance?

http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/153328J85008000#


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> Does this look familiar to any one?
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/jewelry/gold-jewellery/pendants/nausicaa/pendant-pink-gold-nausicaa-21280.html
> 
> This, for instance?
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/153328J85008000#



Which one came out first???


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Which one came out first???



Well, the Gucci is a re-issue of a larger silver version from the '70s, I don't know  about the H. I very much doubt Hermes of the 1970s would have made such a bold modern-looking necklace.

And there's more 

http://uk.hermes.com/jewelry/gold-j....html?metal=PINKGOLD&size_sized_jewellery=051

http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/160447J85108090#

Gucci is def the older here because the H is a new design. I don't mind I like them both

Just saying


----------



## PiaG

Gucci


----------



## theprincessw

Hi ladies, does anyone have any idea when will the Gucci sale in Rome or Paris will be this year? I'm planning a trip and would love to make sure when before I book my plane ticket. Thanks so much.


----------



## papertiger

theprincessw said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone have any idea when will the Gucci sale in Rome or Paris will be this year? I'm planning a trip and would love to make sure when before I book my plane ticket. Thanks so much.



End of June or July is usual but expect queues around the block and sell outs in days. 30% On bags and wallets and 50% on shoes and RTW


----------



## theprincessw

papertiger said:
			
		

> End of June or July is usual but expect queues around the block and sell outs in days. 30% On bags and wallets and 50% on shoes and RTW



Thank you so much Papertiger!!!!


----------



## papertiger

A little preview eye candy from the autumn collection For the Love of Frock 

http://www.fortheloveoffrock.com/2012/01/gucci-2012-pre-fall.html

And style.com 

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/2012PF-GUCCI?viewall=true

All very horsey and country walks


----------



## BgaHolic

Wishing all my Gucci buddies a HAPPYMOTHER'sDAY  to all of you and your families!!! :tispy:


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> Wishing all my Gucci buddies a HAPPYMOTHER'sDAY  to all of you and your families!!! :tispy:



I wish you and everyone in the US happy mothers day too


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> A little preview eye candy from the autumn collection For the Love of Frock
> 
> http://www.fortheloveoffrock.com/2012/01/gucci-2012-pre-fall.html
> 
> And style.com
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/2012PF-GUCCI?viewall=true
> 
> All very horsey and country walks



The fur pieces are gorgeous! I know a lot of people don't like fur but I love it - just can't afford it...lol...Ironically I don't like leather coats/jackets though...

So did any mothers here received any lovely gucci goodies for mother's day? Since my mother didn't want a new bag, I gave her a mall giftcard and treated her out for some sushi!


----------



## papertiger

Sorry *GD* I should have said Canada too 

A gift card and sushi sound perfect, I'm sure a day spent with you was the perfect gift 

I like fur and leather but I have enough so I won't be buying. Love the colours in the pre-fall 12collection


----------



## shopaholicious

I just tried the sale weblink.  It asks for login and password.  
http://private.gucci.com/us/


----------



## RampagE

Bought the crystal abbey tote thru phone order at san marcos outlet and there's a huge scratch in front of the bag. You'd think they will handle it with care. Then you see the no returns no exchange on the receipt. Sent an email but no reply yet. So disappointing


----------



## aleksdowntown

Can't wait for the sale....ahhh...what lovely things will hit the sale this year I wonder...


----------



## flipchickmc

Hello fellow Gucci lovers! Popping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I see the sale is coming up - cant wait to see what'll be on there. 

My baby girl is now 7mo and to our surprise, we are expecting another baby in October!!! So, not much time to be on tPF nowadays. 

Only new Gucci's for me have been 2 wristlets - one in red guccissima and another in black guccissima. The Gucci diaper bag has been my go to bag lately. Just yesterday I finally got a chance to use my Tiffany Reversible Tote - I just loooove the Tiffany blue suede color .


----------



## casantos

RampagE said:


> Bought the crystal abbey tote thru phone order at san marcos outlet and there's a huge scratch in front of the bag. You'd think they will handle it with care. Then you see the no returns no exchange on the receipt. Sent an email but no reply yet. So disappointing



Hope they take care of it and send you a new one that's just not right!


----------



## casantos

Lio





flipchickmc said:


> Hello fellow Gucci lovers! Popping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I see the sale is coming up - cant wait to see what'll be on there.
> 
> My baby girl is now 7mo and to our surprise, we are expecting another baby in October!!! So, not much time to be on tPF nowadays.
> 
> Only new Gucci's for me have been 2 wristlets - one in red guccissima and another in black guccissima. The Gucci diaper bag has been my go to bag lately. Just yesterday I finally got a chance to use my Tiffany Reversible Tote - I just loooove the Tiffany blue suede color .



Congrats, Flip! That is fantastic news!!


----------



## flipchickmc

^Thx!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Hello fellow Gucci lovers! Popping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I see the sale is coming up - cant wait to see what'll be on there.
> 
> My baby girl is now 7mo and to our surprise, we are expecting another baby in October!!! So, not much time to be on tPF nowadays.
> 
> Only new Gucci's for me have been 2 wristlets - one in red guccissima and another in black guccissima. The Gucci diaper bag has been my go to bag lately. Just yesterday I finally got a chance to use my Tiffany Reversible Tote - I just loooove the Tiffany blue suede color .



Great heavens flip, that is amazing news 

Yes, you must be sooo busy but I am glad that you are still going everything in Gucci style and that you have had the chance to finally use you beautiful Tiffany bag.

---------

Has everyone noticed, it's all change on Gucci.com? Its the Autmn/Fall collection  not that I didn't like the Tigre collection this Summer but I always like to see new things come in.

It's the first time I have ever seen new products go on the US and Europe websites simultaneously too.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Congrats *flipchickmc*! Very happy for you!

Any insider info on Memorial Day sales? I'm thinking of heading up to the Vacaville outlet.


----------



## flipchickmc

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> Congrats flipchickmc! Very happy for you!
> 
> Any insider info on Memorial Day sales? I'm thinking of heading up to the Vacaville outlet.



Thx! 

I haven't seen anything from the outlets for Mem Day yet.


----------



## shopnaddict

Congrats flipchickmc!

I am loving the new brick orange sukey. Can't wait for the sale.


----------



## tallymia

Hi everyone, hope you will be able to help me with an embarrassing situation - I just bought this key pouch second hand, without trying it out first, and now I got home and cannot open the key ring!!! 
Does anyone own it and can tell me how it opens, is there a trick to it? Do I press on something to twist it? 
I've been messing with it for 10 min and afraid that it might be stuck/damaged...
But I'm still hoping that I'm just a little slow and can not figure out how to open the thing...:shame:
(web images for reference)


----------



## aeonat

flipchickmc said:


> Hello fellow Gucci lovers! Popping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I see the sale is coming up - cant wait to see what'll be on there.
> 
> My baby girl is now 7mo and to our surprise, we are expecting another baby in October!!! So, not much time to be on tPF nowadays.
> 
> Only new Gucci's for me have been 2 wristlets - one in red guccissima and another in black guccissima. The Gucci diaper bag has been my go to bag lately. Just yesterday I finally got a chance to use my Tiffany Reversible Tote - I just loooove the Tiffany blue suede color .



Wow!! Congrats!!  This must be another Mother's day gift hahah!!  So do you know the sex of the baby yet!! Welcome to the 3 kids club!! You will love it!!


----------



## flipchickmc

aeonat said:
			
		

> Wow!! Congrats!!  This must be another Mother's day gift hahah!!  So do you know the sex of the baby yet!! Welcome to the 3 kids club!! You will love it!!



Thx Aeonat! I find out June 1st. We're hoping for a boy bcuz either way I'm done having kids!!


----------



## RampagE

casantos said:


> Hope they take care of it and send you a new one that's just not right!



Its been more than a week and Im still waiting. Extremely disappointed, it sucks


----------



## casantos

RampagE said:


> Its been more than a week and Im still waiting. Extremely disappointed, it sucks



Bummer  keep calling them and definitely try to get a manager on the phone. Even though it is final sale, they shouldn't send you a defective  or flawed product unless they told you about it up front!  

Just my 2 cents and what I would do in your shoes... good luck!


----------



## intrigue

Hi All! I tried to do a search but couldn't find a definitive date as to when the upcoming Gucci sale starts....I thought it was usually early June...?


----------



## shopaholic1969

HERE IS THE LINK THE PRE SALE STARTED SUNDAY http://private.gucci.com/us/


----------



## porsche09

shopaholic1969 said:


> HERE IS THE LINK THE PRE SALE STARTED SUNDAY http://private.gucci.com/us/


Perfect thanks for the link...


----------



## angels rcde

Hello from Spain I would like to inform me if you know if a Gucci outlet can send me  handbags to usa address that is not mine, you know if there are restrictions?


----------



## ang2383

tallymia said:


> Hi everyone, hope you will be able to help me with an embarrassing situation - I just bought this key pouch second hand, without trying it out first, and now I got home and cannot open the key ring!!!
> Does anyone own it and can tell me how it opens, is there a trick to it? Do I press on something to twist it?
> I've been messing with it for 10 min and afraid that it might be stuck/damaged...
> But I'm still hoping that I'm just a little slow and can not figure out how to open the thing...:shame:
> (web images for reference)



you know the bottom part where it's round that is closest to the part there is a split?  you pull that round part out and twist away so it's flat.

does that make sense?  angle it the same way it's in the picture.  u have to pull the circle out towards you.


----------



## mzbag

flipchickmc said:


> Hello fellow Gucci lovers! Popping in to say hi and see how everyone is doing. I see the sale is coming up - cant wait to see what'll be on there.
> 
> My baby girl is now 7mo and to our surprise, we are expecting another baby in October!!! So, not much time to be on tPF nowadays.
> 
> Only new Gucci's for me have been 2 wristlets - one in red guccissima and another in black guccissima. The Gucci diaper bag has been my go to bag lately. Just yesterday I finally got a chance to use my Tiffany Reversible Tote - I just loooove the Tiffany blue suede color .


 
Hi Flip,

Very beautiful enjoy your lovely family ! 

Nice to hear from you thanks for sharing your wonderful news !


----------



## pinky bud

please can u tell me if this gucci is original.
Item name:$920 EXCELLENT AUTHENTIC GUCCI GG GUCCISIMA BOSTON BAG HANDBAG BAG

Serial number:114046 200047

seller name:hopmp3

Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280911653253#ht_1526wt_1209

many thanx


----------



## GhstDreamer

Got these Gucci sunnies on Saturday and love!












Haven't purchased a pair of sunnies in ages and it was time!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Got these Gucci sunnies on Saturday and love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't purchased a pair of sunnies in ages and it was time!




Those are wonderful GD. They would go with yout BTH but without being matchy matchy. I only have one pair of Gucci sunnies myself but I have lots of others, but I would be tempted by these.


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> Those are wonderful GD. They would go with yout BTH but without being matchy matchy. I only have one pair of Gucci sunnies myself but I have lots of others, but I would be tempted by these.



I totally love Gucci sunnies! I find they seem to fit my face the best.


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

Hi Gucci lovers!!!   Has anyone ever purchased or bid on items from ebay seller "hautelooks4less"  I requested photos of the serial number and bottom of the bag so that I could have the authenticators check it out and the seller got really defensive and told me the partial side tag stitched in the bag was more than enough!  Wow!  Just wondering if anyone ever worked with this seller??


----------



## CeePee08

Hi there! New member here on TPF
Would like to know if there was a Gucci Sukey Boston without detachable straps?
Thanks


----------



## CeePee08

Hi there! New member here on TPF
Would like to know if there was a Gucci Sukey Boston without detachable straps?
Thanks


----------



## papertiger

CeePee08 said:


> Hi there! New member here on TPF
> Would like to know if there was a Gucci Sukey Boston without detachable straps?
> Thanks



I'm pretty sure they all have detachable straps


----------



## CeePee08

papertiger said:


> I'm pretty sure they all have detachable straps



If the Gucci Sukey Boston doesnt have straps so it means it's fake?
how about the 1st ones that was released back in 2011?
Thanks! Just confused cos my friend's sukey boston does not have detachable straps...


----------



## papertiger

CeePee08 said:


> If the Gucci Sukey Boston doesnt have straps so it means it's fake?
> how about the 1st ones that was released back in 2011?
> Thanks! Just confused cos my friend's sukey boston does not have detachable straps...



If *GhstDreamer* reads this she will probably be able to tell you better than me because she has one. 

Meanwhile your friend could post pics of her bag as specified in the 'authenticate this' thread. Sounds like it would be a good idea.


----------



## CeePee08

papertiger said:


> If *GhstDreamer* reads this she will probably be able to tell you better than me because she has one.
> 
> Meanwhile your friend could post pics of her bag as specified in the 'authenticate this' thread. Sounds like it would be a good idea.



Thanks papertiger!Will try to check it out!


----------



## beauTY05

Hi you guys...I have a question...Does Endless.com sell Authentic Gucci?? I was so sure when I placed my order for my new sunglasses, but now that I have them I'm not so sure. 

My sunglasses came with a medium sized box and a hard sunglasses case, AND EVERYTHING was still in plastic...Not to mention my authenticity card came in the case all bent up...I've ordered from Gucci.com before and my sunglasses always come with a larger box and a semi hard case, and my authenticity card comes in the bottom of the box...should I be worried?? ......I know they are a partner or owned by Amazon, and honestly, I really dont order anything "name brand" from Amazon....PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## beauTY05

nevermind, I see its been discussed on here before, I'll search =))


----------



## flipchickmc

CeePee08 said:
			
		

> Hi there! New member here on TPF
> Would like to know if there was a Gucci Sukey Boston without detachable straps?
> Thanks



I got the Sukey Boston when it first came out and yes - it does have the detachable strap. That's one of the main reasons I love this bag!


----------



## felicitous

Does anyone know if the Gucci outlet will have any promotions for Labor Day?


----------



## mytwocents

felicitous said:


> Does anyone know if the Gucci outlet will have any promotions for Labor Day?


 
I was just coming in to ask this. I emailed Marissa a couple weeks ago but got no email back.


----------



## flipchickmc

Yup there are bags n shoes on sale for Labor Day at the outlets. I got the email from Marissa yesterday I think.


----------



## kutiepotpie

Will someone be adding the email to the Sales/Deals thread? I have yet to receive any email from my SA.


----------



## flipchickmc

Let me see if I can do it from my phone.


----------



## kutiepotpie

flipchick, looks like your posts are up! many thanks


----------



## felicitous

flipchickmc said:


> Let me see if I can do it from my phone.



Thank you for posting!


----------



## flipchickmc

Anytime! I used to be the "regular" poster in that thread.  good to know that I can do it from my phone. Happy shopping!


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

I never got the email from my SA either...   I missed the sale. 

I get so anxious when I don't hear from her at least once per month!!!! Lol


----------



## bagLoVera

Does anyone know if primerunway.com sells authentic Gucci? TIA!


----------



## GUCCIconissseru

Where can I find info on vintage Gucci luggage? Looking at picking up a matching 3 peice  set but would like to verify authenticity and value. 
Thanks


----------



## papertiger

GUCCIconissseru said:


> Where can I find info on vintage Gucci luggage? Looking at picking up a matching 3 peice  set but would like to verify authenticity and value.
> Thanks



You can read up on what to look for in the vintage info thread (though don't post for authentication there) 

the usual 'Authenticate This Gucci' is the place to post. Vintage experts are thinner on the ground so you may have to wait a bit longer


----------



## Lily Rose

While searching for a nice weekender i bumped into these through Google but I believe the website sells fakes 
Though I like them a lot, but I'm a real noob when it comes to Gucci so can you please help me?
Was it even really made by Gucci? Anyone who has a (mod)pic of the authentic ones?

TIA


----------



## papertiger

Lily Rose said:


> While searching for a nice weekender i bumped into these through Google but I believe the website sells fakes
> Though I like them a lot, but I'm a real noob when it comes to Gucci so can you please help me?
> Was it even really made by Gucci? Anyone who has a (mod)pic of the authentic ones?
> 
> TIA



Personally, I don't remember anything like this. If you look at the proportions the bag is all wrong IMO. Other than that I am not going to comment on the bag except to say, what I think you like about it can be bought at Gucci and currently. 

I know you didn't mention money, so I'm just saying for others reading this, simple new Gucci Bostons can be bought quite reasonably, check out Gucci.com for the Joy Boston, Gucci-Plus fabric with Ebony patent leather trim. 

If you want something a bit more fancy the Heritage Bostons are lovely and have a similar vibe from the bag you showed. Familiarise yourself with brand and take your time, look at the travel section too since you like Bostons, by the time you know all you need to know you will have a better idea of what you really want and will have saved enough money to buy it.


----------



## beauTY05

Good Morning!! Is it true Gucci sunglasses are no longer sold with an authenticity card? 

I made a purchase and looked for it when I got home, I called an SA at the store I'd just purchased from and she said current model sunglasses no longer have authenticity cards....


----------



## tazzdevil007

Does anyone know when the next big outlet sale is going to be??? and a good and reliable SA I can contact to make purchases??


----------



## papertiger

beauTY05 said:


> Good Morning!! Is it true Gucci sunglasses are no longer sold with an authenticity card?
> 
> I made a purchase and looked for it when I got home, I called an SA at the store I'd just purchased from and she said current model sunglasses no longer have authenticity cards....



I hope someone else can help you, I haven't bought a pair of Gucci sunnies since 2002 :sunnies


----------



## papertiger

tazzdevil007 said:


> Does anyone know when the next big outlet sale is going to be??? and a good and reliable SA I can contact to make purchases??



There is no set date. SAs don't know until the last min either. The quickest way to know is keep checking the outlet thread on this sub-forum, news of sales travels like lightning


----------



## tazzdevil007

papertiger said:


> There is no set date. SAs don't know until the last min either. The quickest way to know is keep checking the outlet thread on this sub-forum, news of sales travels like lightning


Ok thanx I'll keep checking.....


----------



## flipchickmc

Hi Everyone! Getting ready for our little new arrival on Tuesday.  Anyways, just wanted to stop by and share what my little girl got for her 1st bday from one of her godmothers. The cutest little Gucci Rainboots! Perfect for Seattle weather this time of year.


----------



## papertiger

^ Hi *flip* You are raising your little ones in style, Gucci style


----------



## DizzyFairy

hi all, i didnt want to start a new thread on this but i wanted to say I had to pay a visit to a Gucci store 2 weeks ago because the pin (and the spring) became loose (and eventually broke) on the handle on my vintage BTH.  The bag was sent to sydney for inspection. Was quoted 2-4 weeks wait for inspection.

2 weeks later I recieved a call, telling me the bag was fixed and back in Melbourne store, ready for pickup. Gucci managed to fixed my handle free of charge, which i was very happy about. =)


----------



## papertiger

DizzyFairy said:


> hi all, i didnt want to start a new thread on this but i wanted to say I had to pay a visit to a Gucci store 2 weeks ago because the pin (and the spring) became loose (and eventually broke) on the handle on my vintage BTH.  The bag was sent to sydney for inspection. Was quoted 2-4 weeks wait for inspection.
> 
> 2 weeks later I recieved a call, telling me the bag was fixed and back in Melbourne store, ready for pickup. Gucci managed to fixed my handle free of charge, which i was very happy about. =)



I'm so pleased for you *DizzyFairy*, so nice to hear a happy story


----------



## beauTY05

papertiger said:


> I hope someone else can help you, I haven't bought a pair of Gucci sunnies since 2002 :sunnies


 
its okay, thank you so much for responding anyway!!


----------



## moonlight67

I just wanted to know when and if Gucci handbags ever go on sale?! Thanks


----------



## liquidfir

the boots are so adorable omg. lollll


----------



## kobi0279

hi ladies, sorry if I am posting on the wrong thread i just supposed it's the right track. anyway, I am thorn between these two bags, can you help me choose what to buy. it is my first time to own a gucci brand so ladies please help me decide. thank you


----------



## papertiger

kobi0279 said:


> hi ladies, sorry if I am posting on the wrong thread i just supposed it's the right track. anyway, I am thorn between these two bags, can you help me choose what to buy. it is my first time to own a gucci brand so ladies please help me decide. thank you
> View attachment 1922661
> 
> 
> View attachment 1922660



I like the first but I do think it's more a Summer


----------



## kobi0279

papertiger said:


> I like the first but I do think it's more a Summer



yes we have the same opinion regarding the first one. thank you


----------



## mballen

Visit My Blog

http://www.fashioncheat.net


----------



## every1dreams

moonlight67 said:


> I just wanted to know when and if Gucci handbags ever go on sale?! Thanks


 From my experience, they usually have a sale twice a year. Usually around Xmas going into New Year and around Mid-Summer. They last longer on the website as there's usually a larger stock and wider variety of items. Great deals too!!! Sometimes as much as 50% off!!!


----------



## moonlight67

every1dreams said:
			
		

> From my experience, they usually have a sale twice a year. Usually around Xmas going into New Year and around Mid-Summer. They last longer on the website as there's usually a larger stock and wider variety of items. Great deals too!!! Sometimes as much as 50% off!!!



Thanks for letting me know!! That sounds great!!


----------



## every1dreams

moonlight67 said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me know!! That sounds great!!



More than welcome!! Can't wait to see what you get :0


----------



## Chicksrule

is there any website where I can buy authentic gucci bags at discounted prices? Like an online outlet store?


----------



## scaredycat

Hi guys!...first time in the Gucci Chat thread woohoo....I'm looking to expand my Gucci collection. I call myself an LV girl but in reality I use my Guccis more so I guess I am a "closet' Gucci girl LOL. I'm coming out of the closet in full force and would like to add a medium Bamboo TH (HG!) and the new Soho shoulder bag with chain (the one for $1150). Looks like it is still on Pre-order everywhere.....does anyone know when these Pre-orders actually ship? I'm looking at Neimans either the cream or dark cipria. I'm wondering if I should pre-order or wait until early next year to buy as I might be going to Europe. Which color do you think is better? Haha sorry for the questions, hope you can help. TIA!


----------



## Jacer

I hope I'm posting on the right place. I was hoping to get some advice....

I'm thinking of heading there for black Friday, crazy I know but I head the deals are going to be amazing. 

So my question would be - do you ladies think the quality of the outlet stuff is much worse than the online or store stuff?


----------



## papertiger

scaredycat said:


> Hi guys!...first time in the Gucci Chat thread woohoo....I'm looking to expand my Gucci collection. I call myself an LV girl but in reality I use my Guccis more so I guess I am a "closet' Gucci girl LOL. I'm coming out of the closet in full force and would like to add a medium Bamboo TH (HG!) and the new Soho shoulder bag with chain (the one for $1150). Looks like it is still on Pre-order everywhere.....does anyone know when these Pre-orders actually ship? I'm looking at Neimans either the cream or dark cipria. I'm wondering if I should pre-order or wait until early next year to buy as I might be going to Europe. Which color do you think is better? Haha sorry for the questions, hope you can help. TIA!



I think your questions are worthy of a new thread 

Nice to have you 'out the closet' LOL

Have a look through the BTH club thread for inspiration.

If you look on pre-orders on Gucci.com, the reality is usually closer to the earlier  dates. 





Jacer said:


> I hope I'm posting on the right place. I was hoping to get some advice....
> 
> I'm thinking of heading there for black Friday, crazy I know but I head the deals are going to be amazing.
> 
> So my question would be - do you ladies think the quality of the outlet stuff is much worse than the online or store stuff?



There are some made for outlet bags as well as the 'regular' Gucci. The shouldn't be less quality, just usually simpler shape and styles at often less expensive price points


----------



## shopnaddict

I just checked out the Gucci pre-sale link on Deals & Steals.  And the belt I just ordered for my husbands Christmas present is now on sale.  So since it was on backorder I am going to cancel it and DH just ordered two belts for the price of one.  You can't believe how happy he is.


----------



## emmiamanda

What do you think is the best place to sell a vintage Gucci? I have a friend who is considering selling some of her vintage bags but doesn't really know what the best place for selling is and I wasn't really any wiser. Ebay is of course one option, but if anyone has any better ideas they'd be much appreciated!


----------



## thewardrobeboss

I purchased my dream Gucci every day black bag ! 
SOOOOOO happy ! 

It's old, but I did not buy it at the time and regretted it ever since ! 
Its the Gucci Horsebit Hobo XL with leather floral decor on the sides. 
The inside is ocre cotton. 
Best part is : I still have the sandals from that collection. 
BLISS


----------



## Zuhrah

Ladies, how are the sizing on Gucci pumps? I'm thinking of getting either a Betty or an Elizabeth. Are they TTS?


----------



## papertiger

Zuhrah said:


> Ladies, how are the sizing on Gucci pumps? I'm thinking of getting either a Betty or an Elizabeth. Are they TTS?



Betty go down 0.5, not sure about the Elizabeths yet


----------



## regiftgal

Hi-
I was wondering if anyone can tell me ... When you purchase an authentic Gucci scarf, does it come packaged in plastic? I saw one that I liked, but I'm almost positive they come in a box and not in plastic?
Thx in advance for any advice you guys can give )


----------



## papertiger

regiftgal said:


> Hi-
> I was wondering if anyone can tell me ... When you purchase an authentic Gucci scarf, does it come packaged in plastic? I saw one that I liked, but I'm almost positive they come in a box and not in plastic?
> Thx in advance for any advice you guys can give )



Gucci's scarves are shipped to stores folded in plastic sleeves but are never sold in plastic. 

They are removed from sleeves if not on the floor already, folded in tissue and boxed (size of box depending on the size of scarf)


----------



## bluehandbag2345

Hello,

I am new to Gucci and i have a question. I am interested in purchasing a second hand gucci handbag. It looks like the handles may need some repair. Does gucci do repairs on their handbags if I take it to a Gucci store?


----------



## papertiger

bluehandbag2345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Gucci and i have a question. I am interested in purchasing a second hand gucci handbag. It looks like the handles may need some repair. Does gucci do repairs on their handbags if I take it to a Gucci store?





http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-repair-faqs-671671.html


----------



## bluehandbag2345

papertiger said:
			
		

> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-repair-faqs-671671.html



Thank you Papertiger for the information.


----------



## regiftgal

papertiger said:


> Gucci's scarves are shipped to stores folded in plastic sleeves but are never sold in plastic.
> 
> They are removed from sleeves if not on the floor already, folded in tissue and boxed (size of box depending on the size of scarf)



Thx so much papertiger )


----------



## ValentineNicole

Can anyone give me some info on this incredible vintage bag? All I know is the two digit stamp puts it around 1950s-1970s, and it was purchased in Italy


----------



## papertiger

ValentineNicole said:


> Can anyone give me some info on this incredible vintage bag? All I know is the two digit stamp puts it around 1950s-1970s, and it was purchased in Italy



It's from the 1960s (about 1968)


----------



## ValentineNicole

papertiger said:
			
		

> It's from the 1960s (about 1968)



Awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## plaingal79

does anybody know if the boston sukey usually go on sale at their regular end of season sales on the gucci website? i see theyre on sale now but i might have to wait till next year......unless theyre rarely on sale, which will then prompt me to lift my ban and buy it now!!!

anybody know??


----------



## Bratty1919

What bag is in the TPF Gucci Thumbnail? TIA!


----------



## sloanesmama

How cute is this????

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/286282BMJ1G6233#


----------



## sloanesmama

Does anyone know when Gucci will have an Ipad mini case? All I see are regular Ipad cases. They are for sale for 179$ right now.


----------



## JoleneWinxy2013

Hi 

I wish to find out anyone have came across this website - namedbags.com

Find advise whether this bag is authentic.  They are selling @ $192 excluding shipping fee.

I am from Singapore and do like this bag.  Hoping someone could advise me before I get this bag.

Appreciated.


----------



## MShells

I was searching for a Gucci wallet online and namedbags.com always popped up. They carry a variety of items, but something seems sketchy about them.


----------



## pupeluv

Just got this little Gucci the other day on sale and wanted to share....it looked like a lighter gray in the pic...but it's a nice neutral. Here she is with her new Miu Miu buddy;


----------



## kkatrina

Need help and advice! I'm looking to buy my first Gucci and I was originally waiting for the June private sale...but I'm so impatient and want to get a bag before then! Are there other promotions taking place elsewhere? I don't want to get at regular price since the bag I wanted I saw during their Nov sale.  Any recommendations?


----------



## papertiger

kkatrina said:


> Need help and advice! I'm looking to buy my first Gucci and I was originally waiting for the June private sale...but I'm so impatient and want to get a bag before then! Are there other promotions taking place elsewhere? I don't want to get at regular price *since the bag I wanted I saw during their Nov sale*.  Any recommendations?



Outlets would be your best bet. Maybe YOOX too? I've seen Gucci bags there but they usually sell the second they come in so you would have to check all the time and be quick if you want it.

You might not get the same bag though, things in the reg sale are there because they're discontinued or a seasonal colour


----------



## kkatrina

papertiger said:


> Outlets would be your best bet. Maybe YOOX too? I've seen Gucci bags there but they usually sell the second they come in so you would have to check all the time and be quick if you want it.
> 
> You might not get the same bag though, things in the reg sale are there because they're discontinued or a seasonal colour



Are there Gucci outlets in Canada??  If not, are there Gucci outlets in Buffalo near the border? What's YOOX? 

thanks so much!!


----------



## accessoryspot

Beautiful bag


----------



## accessoryspot

kkatrina said:


> Are there Gucci outlets in Canada??  If not, are there Gucci outlets in Buffalo near the border? What's YOOX?
> 
> thanks so much!!


I think the closest to canada is queenstown in maryland.


----------



## Luther

Old bag, butvI'd still love to get a horsebit hobo bag.


----------



## papertiger

Luther said:


> Old bag, butvI'd still love to get a horsebit hobo bag.



I still have mine. Nobody can keep-up with all Gucci's new bags. I just buy them if a love them and keep them forever


----------



## Sink

This may be an enormously stupid question to the more experienced Gucci owners in this thread but I bought a Bardot bag on ebay (I know, I know) The interior leather tag has the typical Gucci with the "R" embossed above it in the center but then directly to the left there is another "G" embossed in a circle next to the R??? Has anybody ever seen this before? Also, the dustbag is a dark chocolate brown cotton canvas, no GG print with the tan "Gucci" across the front. Weird again? Other than those two things the bag looks perfect. I just found them both very odd.


----------



## da_beez

Sink said:


> This may be an enormously stupid question to the more experienced Gucci owners in this thread but I bought a Bardot bag on ebay (I know, I know) The interior leather tag has the typical Gucci with the "R" embossed above it in the center but then directly to the left there is another "G" embossed in a circle next to the R??? Has anybody ever seen this before? Also, the dustbag is a dark chocolate brown cotton canvas, no GG print with the tan "Gucci" across the front. Weird again? Other than those two things the bag looks perfect. I just found them both very odd.



i think I remember hearing once that a circled G means that the bag is from a gucci outlet (but still authentic).  I can't be sure though cause I'm a gucci newbie

Maybe post it in the "authenticate this" thread and see what the experts say


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

da_beez said:
			
		

> i think I remember hearing once that a circled G means that the bag is from a gucci outlet (but still authentic).  I can't be sure though cause I'm a gucci newbie
> 
> Maybe post it in the "authenticate this" thread and see what the experts say



The Circled G definitely means its an outlet purchase... I trust the circled G in most cases is authentic because bootleggers have not yet caught on to this tiny tidbit!!! Lol. I've had a few bags authenticate here and so far all the ones from the outlet have been the real deal, so your chances of authenticity are hight!! Good luck!!


----------



## Jfox

Does anyone know what will happen to a package from gucci online if FedEx delivers but there is nobody available to sign for the package? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

da_beez said:


> i think *I remember hearing once that a circled G means that the bag is from a gucci outlet (but still authentic)*.  I can't be sure though cause I'm a gucci newbie
> 
> Maybe post it in the "authenticate this" thread and see what the experts say





MsJuicyDestiny said:


> The Circled G definitely means its an outlet purchase... *I trust the circled G in most cases is authentic because bootleggers have not yet caught on to this tiny tidbit!!!* Lol. I've had a few bags authenticate here and so far all the ones from the outlet have been the real deal, so your chances of authenticity are hight!! Good luck!!




Whist the G means it was made for an outlet on authentic bags, there have been fake Gucci bags with 'G' on them too. Fakers buy real bags from outlets too, and copy them as exactly as they can. Authentication relies on a combination of things working together on the same bag. Trust your judgment yes, but never rest easy just over one feature.


----------



## papertiger

Jfox said:


> Does anyone know what will happen to a package from gucci online if FedEx delivers but there is nobody available to sign for the package? Thanks!




For Gucci.com: You need to write in the box 'special instructions' if necessary. Some people write 'do not leave with neighbours' or 'do not leave outside'. It doesn't matter the operator. When I haven't been home to sign they have left a note and re-delivered.   

For info on the carrier, it should be somewhere on their on-line, contact them


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello, I need everyone's help. Report this listing it is fake!
Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251257845177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Mary Sue

papertiger said:


> For Gucci.com: You need to write in the box 'special instructions' if necessary. Some people write 'do not leave with neighbours' or 'do not leave outside'. It doesn't matter the operator. When I haven't been home to sign they have left a note and re-delivered.
> 
> For info on the carrier, it should be somewhere on their on-line, contact them


FedEx will try to deliver three times. 
After third time they will leave your package
at the nearest FedEx office and you will be
directed to pick it up.


----------



## Mary Sue

Take a look at these Gucci Fakes!  Now they are coming on Ebay!
Helped a gal that purchased one get her money back! She will get
back $350.00 and she is lucky!

http://www.ioffer.com/i/leather-soho-bag-528187238


----------



## Mary Sue

Need everyones help. This seller is selling fakes per forum authenticators!
daydreamer440 

Please post report item and when Ebay gets enough reports they will take off.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20091456964...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=200914569645&_rdc=1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20091450414...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=200914504147&_rdc=1


----------



## Mary Sue

How about everyones help with Ebay. Go to My EBay and in the middle of the page toward the top "Tell us what you think"

What do you think about Ebay just letting sellers sell fakes and Ebay does not
remove the listing?  Do you think Ebay is just out for the money?  Some poor
buyer is spending some hard earned money on a fake!!!!!

Lets  ------


 join in do this and swap Ebay!!!

Down with Fakes!!!!


----------



## hope5259

Mary Sue said:


> Need everyones help. This seller is selling fakes per forum authenticators!
> daydreamer440
> 
> Please post report item and when Ebay gets enough reports they will take off.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20091456964...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=200914569645&_rdc=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20091450414...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=200914504147&_rdc=1


Hi,
I checked that sellers older feedback, and she sold a fake Gucci Indy for 910.00.  The buyer gave positive feedback and doesn't even know it's fake.  That seller is selling alot of fake bags.  What a disgrace! I am going to do what you said and report her.
Thanks,
Hope


----------



## Mary Sue

hope5259 said:


> Hi,
> I checked that sellers older feedback, and she sold a fake Gucci Indy for 910.00.  The buyer gave positive feedback and doesn't even know it's fake.  That seller is selling alot of fake bags.  What a disgrace! I am going to do what you said and report her.
> Thanks,
> Hope



Please go to the "My Ebay" and click tell us what you think!
Why is Ebay letting her sell? Is Ebay just after money!
Maybe you wouldnt mind sending another message to that
person that bought the 900. fake. Tell her purse forum says
seller sells fakes. I did it! Why would she want to keep it.
She can get a full refund through Paypal even now!
thanks. I am trying hard to get rid of this daydreamer440.


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello, Just found out there is a 50% off Gucci Outlet select styles tomorrow, April 25
starting at 10:00.
Call Jeremiah today at (36l)362-8076  Give him your email address and  be the first
to know. Stores open at 10 a.m.
or email him
jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

Gucci Outlet San Marcos Texas


----------



## captainkelli

Does anyone know if Gucci made the Large Horsebit Hobo in the Flora Canvas?  I purchased one on on ebay but after doing some serious research I can't find many of them anywhere, just curious if they actually made the bag this way?  Thanks, this is my first post on the forum.  I am an estate buyer and am pretty good at authenticating bags but this one is for me and I am a little leery.  The numbers match up but there is something fishy about the leather at the handle that has me wondering.


----------



## thewardrobeboss

Hi Captainkelli, 
Interesting quest ! I am also a broker in luxury/vintage I do have a vintage tote in the Flora pattern, but you are talking about the actual Large Horsebit Hobo (I have one and LOVE it, it is in canvas & gold studded leather. 
Do you have a picture of the item you are discussing ?


----------



## thewardrobeboss

Dear Captainkelli, 

Here it is. 
http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=13859


----------



## mf19

what's everyone thinking about the bright bit leather shoulder bag? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349190

I'm personally loving it - reminds me of the PS11 but I like the sleek and classiness more.. I lack a rocker edge so cannot pull of the PS11 or balenciaga at all I think


----------



## papertiger

mf19 said:


> what's everyone thinking about the bright bit leather shoulder bag? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349190
> 
> I'm personally loving it - reminds me of the PS11 but I like the sleek and classiness more.. I lack a rocker edge so cannot pull of the PS11 or balenciaga at all I think





I'd like a Bright myself, lovely bag, based on a much earlier model. Classic Gucci.


----------



## Slushpuppy

Can anyone recommend a good site for Gucci bags, who'll ship internationally?


----------



## thewardrobeboss

Slushpuppy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good site for Gucci bags, who'll ship internationally?


Hi Slushpuppy, of course but for vintage Gucci or 2nd hand latest recent bags ? Where are you located ?


----------



## Slushpuppy

I'd rather have new but would consider a good quality used bag. Modern ones, not vintage. I'm in the UK


----------



## quinlanty

Any updates on stock at the gucci outlet? TIA


----------



## papertiger

quinlanty said:


> Any updates on stock at the gucci outlet? TIA



Updates on here, nowhere else.

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gu...o-chatting-please-499838-24.html#post24521669


----------



## WendyH

Hello Purselovers

Can anyone shed any light on this type of canvas?  I have not seen printed horsebit canvas before (only in linings), and wondered if this is a common material for Gucci?  Any idea of the vintage?  The listing says vintage but it looks more modern to me...
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Guc...purse-bag-horsebit-print-canvas-/281103409456

Thanks
-W


----------



## papertiger

WendyH said:


> Hello Purselovers
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this type of canvas?  I have not seen printed horsebit canvas before (only in linings), and wondered if this is a common material for Gucci?  Any idea of the vintage?  The listing says vintage but it looks more modern to me...
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rare-Guc...purse-bag-horsebit-print-canvas-/281103409456
> 
> Thanks
> -W



I posted the answer to your question here,:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-vintage-information-thread-660420-12.html#post24562079

I hope you don't mind, but I think a lot of people who are interested in vintage would be interested on knowing too


----------



## WendyH

Hi again PT, can you check this out for me?


----------



## WendyH

Hi PT, can you check this out for me pease?


----------



## WendyH

Sorry, trying to put iton authenticate thread - oops!


----------



## Mary Sue

Hello, Are you ready for the next outlet sale? Be the first to know and get on my salesman's mailing list. He will send it out first thing and direct to you! Prices
could  be once again 50% off outlet prices!  This is from an authentic Gucci Outlet.
Send and email or call direct to:

Jeremiah Martinez
Sales Associate




GUCCI San Marcos

3939 IH 35 South,  Ste.  1050

San Marcos, TX. 78666

S (512) 392-9130

C (361) 362-8076

jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


----------



## quinlanty

papertiger said:


> Updates on here, nowhere else.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gu...o-chatting-please-499838-24.html#post24521669



Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

This bag has a crooked smile!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Brown...d=230992141122&&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:3160


----------



## alvarolove16

Hello everyone,
I wasn't sure where to post this question so I thought I could do it here.
I saw a pair of white Gucci Sunglasses but I have no clue what the model number is. The first time I saw them was already a while ago and I didn't pay attention to the model number. 
Anyways, I don't have a picture but I will try to describe them, maybe somebody might actually know the model number! 
The sunglasses have the aviator look with the tear drop shapes glasses. The frame looks like that of the 1646/S model: emenaccessories.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Gucci-mens-black-plastic-frame-medium-aviator-sunglasses-1.jpg
But the bridge part that hold the two glasses together is not cut out. This gives it the look of the 1649/S model: go-optic.com/SUNGLASSES/images/Gucci_1649S_0ACZ.jpg
I'm also pretty sure that it's not the 1637 Model.
These are Men's sunglasses by the way. I hope somebody might know what I'm talking about; I would really apprecaite your help!!! ^_^


----------



## DaisyBee

http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/318257AP80Z6420#

I am considering getting the Green Carpet Challenge for Gucci Jackie Bag for my birthday. I was just wondering if anyone had it and what they thought? Or if anyone has a Jackie Bag at all and what they think of this one. I keep flip flopping between thinkings its awesome and naf, and I am not sure I like the eco element or not. 

I am debating between getting either this Green Carpet Challenge one and a more classic looking one

Help guys! the decision is killing me


----------



## PilotJJ

I am dying to get a Gucci Diaper Bag for my wife for our first child.  She is 5 1/2 months pregnant and I really want to get her one. We are  having a girl and would like to get the pink trim one. I saw some old  threads where there were sales for like $650. I was wondering if anyone  can point me in the right direction? I live in Southern California. I  called an outlet in the region and they said only the actual Gucci  stores sell them now. I called the San Marco location that seems popular  and they only have a blue. Please help!!!!!!


----------



## Eigoy

papertiger said:


> *hn_tee*, Saks do ship internationally and singapore is one of the places they ship to .


Hi there, i am from canada and i have beem receiving emails from Yessica but i dont know how to purchase and dont know anyone who can help me. Please help me if there are any option.


----------



## sunnysoflogirl

gucci addiction said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering how I can get the prices on the bags posted in the outlet deals section. I tried to hover over the pics but I must've been doing something wrong because no prices showed up. Help anyone?...thnx


I would like to know about the outlet as well! Thanks, all!


----------



## sunnysoflogirl

Mary Sue said:


> Hello, Are you ready for the next outlet sale? Be the first to know and get on my salesman's mailing list. He will send it out first thing and direct to you! Prices
> could  be once again 50% off outlet prices!  This is from an authentic Gucci Outlet.
> Send and email or call direct to:
> 
> Jeremiah Martinez
> Sales Associate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUCCI San Marcos
> 
> 3939 IH 35 South,  Ste.  1050
> 
> San Marcos, TX. 78666
> 
> S (512) 392-9130
> 
> C (361) 362-8076
> 
> jeremiah.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com


Wow! Thanks for the info!


----------



## sunnysoflogirl

mf19 said:


> what's everyone thinking about the bright bit leather shoulder bag? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349190
> 
> I'm personally loving it - reminds me of the PS11 but I like the sleek and classiness more.. I lack a rocker edge so cannot pull of the PS11 or balenciaga at all I think


I like it the bright bit leather shoulder bag. Very simple and elegant. Classy.


----------



## sunnysoflogirl

papertiger said:


> I posted the answer to your question here,:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-vintage-information-thread-660420-12.html#post24562079
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but I think a lot of people who are interested in vintage would be interested on knowing too


Great info- thank you!


----------



## FashionistaUK

Anyone have the gucci soho bag? I was thinking about buying it as I'm in love with the hobo bag style. Would love any review on this bag!


----------



## coyote3558

Hi! This is my first post. I'm really excited to find this forum. I recently bought a Gucci medium sized black leather Sukey bag in a thrift store (a little volunteer one). The bag is empossed with Gucci logo on the outside and the inside is jaquard with script Gucci logo. The precise match is selling on Gucci.com, Saks Fifth Ave. and Bergorf. The bag came with cards, but no dust bag. The cards checked out, but the brown card listed Chinese Gucci outlets. The outlets are legit as listed on Gucci.com store locator, but I'm wondering--does Gucci ever list store outlets on their cards?


----------



## coyote3558

Oops!  I placed my first post on page 141--not familiar with forums, so I'll try again on page one (most recent I hope).  I just bought a Gucci black leather medium or large sized Sukey bag from a tiny little volunteer thrift store.  It's embossed with Gucci logo on the outside and Gucci script logo on a jaquared lining on the inside.  It appears to be an exact match to the same bag selling on Gucci.com, Sak's Fifth Avenue and Bergorf.    It came with cards, but not a dust bag.  The cards seem right, except for the brown card, which list Gucci outlets in Asia.  The outlets are on the Gucci.com store locator, but I'm wondering--does Gucci ever list stores on their brown card?


----------



## ohitsjen

Hey ladies, I've heard Gucci heels are pretty comfortable, does anyone have any experiences they'd like to share? I'm looking at the Elizabeths, if anyone has them, I'd love to hear how they fit/whether they're true to size. Thanks!


----------



## coyote3558

Wow!  I love this forum!  I have searched the web all over to find information that is here.  I've been exploring the threads, and am very impressed.  I'm going to finally buy a digital camera and have my husband help me load pictures of my Gucci sukey bag (I'm old and tech impaired), to try and authenticate it.  Thanks for this forum!


----------



## Neospecies

Hi ladies,
Another new member here.  I have a Gucci purse which bought a few years back from a store, the leather on the strap is splitting.   Does anyone know if the store could fix this for me?


----------



## papertiger

Neospecies said:


> Hi ladies,
> Another new member here.  I have a Gucci purse which bought a few years back from a store, the leather on the strap is splitting.   Does anyone know if the store could fix this for me?




 they can but the repair will cost. I always think it's worth Gucci repairing because they won't touch the bag later if if it's been repaired by someone else

Maybe check out the ref section on repairs http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-repair-faqs-671671.html


----------



## papertiger

coyote3558 said:


> Wow!  I love this forum!  I have searched the web all over to find information that is here.  I've been exploring the threads, and am very impressed.  I'm going to finally buy a digital camera and have my husband help me load pictures of my Gucci sukey bag (I'm old and tech impaired), to try and authenticate it.  Thanks for this forum!


----------



## Neospecies

papertiger said:


>




Thank you so much Papertiger, will take it to one of our local store and see what they say

Ooops, guess I quoted the wrong one.


----------



## coyote3558

papertiger said:


>


 I think I meant to say that I would have my Gucci pictures loaded on the Gucci Authentication thread as soon as I can.  I've been looking through the threads and know now that I'm supposed to authenticate there.  Thanks for all your time and energy spent of helping people!  Reading the threads is very educational and fun.


----------



## papertiger

Neospecies said:


> Thank you so much Papertiger, will take it to one of our local store and see what they say
> 
> Ooops, guess I quoted the wrong one.



Good luck *Neospecies * tup:



coyote3558 said:


> I think I meant to say that I would have my Gucci pictures loaded on the Gucci Authentication thread as soon as I can.  I've been looking through the threads and know now that I'm supposed to authenticate there.  Thanks for all your time and energy spent of helping people!  *Reading the threads is very educational and fun*.



I'm so pleased, welcome to Gucci forum


----------



## anasanfran

Finally got my navy crystal clutch! Been wanting this bag for a couple of years now. Not revealing cause it's such an old bag but I really love it! I can't wait to use it!!! Thanks for letting me share. Hola PT!!! :salute:


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Finally got my navy crystal clutch! Been wanting this bag for a couple of years now. Not revealing cause it's such an old bag but I really love it! I can't wait to use it!!! Thanks for letting me share. Hola PT!!! :salute:



:salute:

Congratulations *anasanfran*, it will fit in with your collection perfectly. 

We are now Hysteria clutch sisters


----------



## TXBelle915

Hi all, I have a question for you.  I'm fairly new to the forum, so please forgive me if I make a mistake.    It seems that the authenticators are out of town, and I have a bag that I bought on eBay, that I am wondering if it is authentic or not.  I have no reason to doubt the authenticity, but I don't want to carry a fake.  Would any of you be willing to take a look and give me your opinion?


----------



## GhstDreamer

anasanfran said:


> Finally got my navy crystal clutch! Been wanting this bag for a couple of years now. Not revealing cause it's such an old bag but I really love it! I can't wait to use it!!! Thanks for letting me share. Hola PT!!! :salute:



Stunning clutch and so perfect for a night out! Love the Hysteria collection!


----------



## BLUEYE4Z4HIM

I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this purse for me. It is a GUCCI handbag/purse and does have the Gucci plate on the inside. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=200949344837

Item: 200949344837
Listing number:
Seller: vintageontheappomattoxva
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=200949344837
Comments: Hi, I wanted to know if this is authentic Gucci or not. It has the metal plate on the inside that says Gucci Made in Italy. Thank you for your help with this

I can add a couple of photos, one of which has the number stamped on the inside of the purse. 001.406.0141 is the number.


----------



## GhstDreamer

BLUEYE4Z4HIM said:


> I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this purse for me. It is a GUCCI handbag/purse and does have the Gucci plate on the inside.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=200949344837
> 
> Item: 200949344837
> Listing number:
> Seller: vintageontheappomattoxva
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=200949344837
> Comments: Hi, I wanted to know if this is authentic Gucci or not. It has the metal plate on the inside that says Gucci Made in Italy. Thank you for your help with this
> 
> I can add a couple of photos, one of which has the number stamped on the inside of the purse. 001.406.0141 is the number.



Please post this in the authentication subforum.


----------



## Selyn

I posted in the wrong thread so sorry, but can anyone tell me about the deals in the outlet if they would ship to canada?


----------



## papertiger

Selyn said:


> I posted in the wrong thread so sorry, but can anyone tell me about the deals in the outlet if they would ship to canada?



Just in case you haven't already, try starting with reading/searching the thread below, lots of info as well what's available in many of the posts. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-sales-outlet-deals-thread-no-chatting-please-499838.html

Somebody who is more familiar with outlet shopping may be able to help you further


----------



## anasanfran

Just received my vintage Gucci eyeglass case and vintage phone case IN BRAND NEW CONDITION from eBay. The seller had them in her closet since the 1980's. I love 'em!! I don't think there is anything that lasts longer than the navy Gucci of the 80's. I have a cosmetic bag that I have had literally since the 80's and it is still in perfect shape and I've been using it all these years. Never had a reason to buy a new one. I really needed these like a hole in the head but I can't resist when I find new vintage Gucci!! There is nothing like it!!! Thanks for letting me share. :salute:


----------



## WendyH

You lucky girl, enjoy! You're rightabout the navy pvc - indestructable!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Just received my vintage Gucci eyeglass case and vintage phone case IN BRAND NEW CONDITION from eBay. The seller had them in her closet since the 1980's. I love 'em!! I don't think there is anything that lasts longer than the navy Gucci of the 80's. I have a cosmetic bag that I have had literally since the 80's and it is still in perfect shape and I've been using it all these years. Never had a reason to buy a new one. I really needed these like a hole in the head but I can't resist when I find new vintage Gucci!! There is nothing like it!!! Thanks for letting me share. :salute:



Perfect in every way, congratulations *anasanfran*


----------



## johnkrissell

I was wondering if this guci belt is real thanks!
Item: Authentic Gucci Belt Beige Blue With White Trim 95cm
Listing Number: not sure :/
Seller: kganesh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190884106901...84.m1439.l2649
Comments: I am looking to buy this belt but am having second thoughts about it not being authentic if you could let me know that would be great! thanks


----------



## anasanfran

I think this vintage Gucci notebook is too cool! And in beautiful shape! I really love the 70's and 80's Gucci and have spent all afternoon looking at it online when I should be painting my bedroom. Now, how am I gonna explain the unpainted room to my significant other? He doesn't share the Gucci enthusiasm. hahaha 
Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-197...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item337bf8f1eb


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I think this vintage Gucci notebook is too cool! And in beautiful shape! I really love the 70's and 80's Gucci and have spent all afternoon looking at it online when I should be painting my bedroom. Now, how am I gonna explain the unpainted room to my significant other? He doesn't share the Gucci enthusiasm. hahaha
> Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-197...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item337bf8f1eb





Another pristine little gem!


----------



## chaerimk

Have anybody notice there has been alot of fake Gucci on evilbay lately? seem like they are lacking with the product control there.


----------



## kendi122086

hi... i need your help guys... can anybody tell if this one's authentic???


http://www.ebay.ph/itm/130984688773?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_845wt_922


----------



## dalhousiekid

Your avie is SO cute and funny!


----------



## marlenan

Hello ladies 
My first post here and badly need help with this bag I've bough from ebay. Its a hobo and all looked well until I noticed the labels and zipper. 
Please advise if this is a genuine piece. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331042993553&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1120


----------



## northernvagirll

Gucci Sukey... Originally purchased in the Large size but I exchanged it for a medium. Large was too big for my 5'1 frame. I love it so much and know it will stay in great condition for a really long time. Also the straps are not as white as they look in the flash lighting, they are off white. Can't wait to post a modeling pic.


----------



## iadmireyoo

hey gang! i have all this time on my hands! what has everyone been up to???


----------



## NY_Mami

Does anyone know the sizing on the Gucci Victoire and Ursula sandals??? TTS or do they run big or small???


----------



## jumika

just bought my first gucci bag - Joy Medium Tote. couldn't pass up on a sale and planning on using it as an everyday bag. for some reason i couldn't find any pictures of it on Gucci site. they don't make it anymore, i guess.
what do you think of it?


----------



## jumika

anasanfran said:


> Just received my vintage Gucci eyeglass case and vintage phone case IN BRAND NEW CONDITION from eBay. The seller had them in her closet since the 1980's. I love 'em!! I don't think there is anything that lasts longer than the navy Gucci of the 80's. I have a cosmetic bag that I have had literally since the 80's and it is still in perfect shape and I've been using it all these years. Never had a reason to buy a new one. I really needed these like a hole in the head but I can't resist when I find new vintage Gucci!! There is nothing like it!!! Thanks for letting me share. :salute:


 
i love the eyeglasses case, it looks delicate.
lol, "i really need this like a hole in the head" is story of my life when it concerns bags, i'll have to remember this one


----------



## khannasi123

Please recommend me some leather wallet in this Gucci brand.... Price should be economic


----------



## tinyvipers

Hey guys, I wanted to ask about the first Gucci bag I just bought for my mum's birthday. It says it's late 60's early 70's vintage and has the Gucci mark but no 'Italy' under that. Should I be suspicious/worried?


----------



## 13ritany

C
	

		
			
		

		
	







Can someone please help me? I received this Gucci as a gift but I have no idea what the name/style is. 
I know it is an authentic Gucci. The number on the tag is 001-4098 1705


----------



## jliu92

i'm not here to bag on Gucci, but do many of you feel that Gucci is not on the same level as Prada, LV, Chanel, Dior, etc? I dont know why i feel like this, maybe because so many chinese use fake ones. I feel as if I'm paying for something thats not worth the value....anyone wanna change my opinion???


----------



## jliu92

hey, anyone have a duffle bag from Gucci? I'm looking at their leather duffle bags, and aren't too sure about their durability when compared to the classic Louis duffle. anyone got an opinion???


----------



## Dorf

jliu92 said:


> hey, anyone have a duffle bag from Gucci? I'm looking at their leather duffle bags, and aren't too sure about their durability when compared to the classic Louis duffle. anyone got an opinion???


I have a Gucci duffelbag in GG canvas. The quality and durability are equal to LV. I like the Gucci better, cause it's lighter and not so heavy as the LV. I don't know about their leather bags though, but the Gucci leather is supposed to be some of the best leather on the market.


----------



## AnnCha

Ok, this might be an odd question but I would love to get some feedback/answers. I would like to sell my pink abbey tote. Bought it in 2009 on sale for about 540$ excl. tax. It is in great condition since I used it rarely. What do you think it is worth selling for now? It has been discontinued for some time.
TIA! 

Fyi: I'm not trying to sell the bag here, I just want to know your opinion about the price I should be selling it for. Don't know the market for pre-owned Guccis.


----------



## Lolapagola

Can anyone recommend where I can get a vintage Gucci bag authenticated? I heard Caroldiva is not a good place for authenticating Gucci, so does that leave My Poupettes?


----------



## lmlois

hello
can any one help me with this britt gucci bag is it real or fake
thank you


----------



## Mominnetje

Hello! Is this bag fake or real? I really want one  
http://i.marktplaats.com/00/s/NjAwWDgwMA==/z/nvEAAOxykMpTGfOJ/$_85.JPG & http://i.marktplaats.com/00/s/NjAwWDgwMA==/z/0YQAAOxywh1TGfR~/$_85.JPG &
http://i.marktplaats.com/00/s/NjAwWDgwMA==/z/4HYAAOxykMpTGfY4/$_85.JPG & 
http://i.marktplaats.com/00/s/ODAwWDYwMA==/z/cjYAAOxyUI1TGfYm/$_85.JPG 
I hope you can help me  
I know the girl from the internet she send me some pics


----------



## xGucci_girlx

Hi Mominnetje, I'm 90% sure that the bag is fake. Despite the serial number inside the bag being correct, you can immediately tell by the chain on the zipperpull of the bag. Gucci will never use such a chain. I have a soho desco bag of my own


----------



## sunny240

Hi, recently I came across a Gucci bag my mother bought a long time ago. I'm pretty sure it's authentic (she only shopped at retail stores). I don't know anything about it and am hoping someone could tell me how old it is or what kind it is or any other details about it. I'm also not sure if it's worth getting appraised for insurance purposes. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## crystallngg

hi girlies, aftrer discovering this forum I realize I've been doing everything wrong with my handbags! But let's start with my must used bag! 
I have this pink color leather tote bag from Gucci and I've actually just been laying it flat on my closet shelf and a lot of blogs are saying that it will lose it's shape and I was wondering how to store it properly! 


There's also some dark staining on the corners and I was wondering prevent that from happening to this bag since it is relatively new (only five months old), also I tried using a damp cloth to clean but it did nothing  please help!


----------



## meg_in_blue

jliu92 said:


> i'm not here to bag on Gucci, but do many of you feel that Gucci is not on the same level as Prada, LV, Chanel, Dior, etc? I dont know why i feel like this, maybe because so many chinese use fake ones. I feel as if I'm paying for something thats not worth the value....anyone wanna change my opinion???


I think Gucci does measure up.  I think Prada, LV, Chanel, Dior and Gucci all have low end and high end pieces.  I think canvas bags from Gucci are very similar to canvas bags from LV, or nylon bags from Prada.  Dior also has less expensive canvas bags as well.   They all seem to run around the same price point.  I think the more expensive pieces from each brand are close in comparison too. The leather and craftsmanship goes up with the price.

What I like about Gucci is the quality of leather at every price...and their bags are still made in Italy.  I also really love that when wearing a Gucci bag, not every other woman on the block will be wearing it.  They are really elegant and when I spot one out in public, it excites me far more than seeing another speedy.  LV is great, but over represented sometimes.

And I think the colors and designs can change quite a bit from season to season.  Its great when you are looking for something really fresh and new.


----------



## silk7

I own a canvas Gucci which I've used daily for 3 years and it has almost no sign of wear compared to my LV canvas which I've used much less. That being said, I tend to gravitate more to the LV when I want to sport a more lux look but find my Gucci more practical


----------



## magdalinka

Hi fellow Gucci lovers! I have a canvas Abbey and I must say it's my go to bag both for looks and convenience. But now I have been bit by the Soho Disco bug. Anyone know when the next sale is and whether this bag will be a part of it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## papertiger

magdalinka said:


> Hi fellow Gucci lovers! I have a canvas Abbey and I must say it's my go to bag both for looks and convenience. But now I have been bit by the Soho Disco bug. Anyone know when the next sale is and whether this bag will be a part of it? Thanks in advance!




Some seasonal colours may discount at 30%, as you can imagine if they do make it to the sale you will have to be quick 
:doggie:


----------



## imthatdude

Gucci rocks!


----------



## saintgermain

Saks has quite a few seasonal colors. Keeping my fingers crossed for the summer sale coming up soon


----------



## shopaholic3

Hello all. I am on the hunt for this bag. Please let me know if you have seen it for sale and where I can find it. Thanks


----------



## L.A.Woman85

hi all!
 I am from Australia and will be going to New York in a couple of months.  I will be leaving from JFK, going to LAX then home.  I am wanting to purchase a Gucci Disco Bag, just want to know if one or both these airports have a store (I am pretty sure I have heard that LAX has a store) and will have these particular bags.  Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## anasanfran

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/me...em-10465765.aspx?storeid=9164&ffref=lp_4_Love love love this vintage travel bag.  I've never seen it before.


----------



## papertiger

shopaholic3 said:


> Hello all. I am on the hunt for this bag. Please let me know if you have seen it for sale and where I can find it. Thanks



I think it has already been in the sale, it was an on-line exclusive colour in which case better to look in outlets


----------



## papertiger

[


anasanfran said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/me...em-10465765.aspx?storeid=9164&ffref=lp_4_Love love love this vintage travel bag.  I've never seen it before.



Love it! Not surprised you do too, it's based on a vintage colour an model


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/me...em-10465765.aspx?storeid=9164&ffref=lp_4_Love love love this vintage travel bag.  I've never seen it before.



LOL, I just checked out the link 

It _is _an original :giggles:


----------



## gail13

Interesting info on one of the prof emails I subscribe to re Gucci brand:

Italian fashion house Gucci, famous for its leather goods with intertwining G buckles, is branching into cosmetics following disastrous financial results last year.



The line&#8217;s face is Charlotte Casiraghi, &#65279;Princess Caroline of Monaco&#8217;s daughter, continuing a Monégasque fixation in which the tiny principality has been the setting of a Nicole Kidman film and a Louis Vuitton fashion show within the past fortnight.

But it&#8217;s not the tax-free bank accounts of the Monaco super-rich that Gucci is targeting by launching cosmetics &#8211; rather, everywoman. To borrow the fashion industry&#8217;s current favourite turn of phrase, cosmetics represent luxury at its most accessible.

They always have: the beauty industry seems recession-proof, an indulgence that&#8217;s cheap compared to a designer dress or handbag, but still loaded with logoed cachet.

Gucci Beauty looks set to make a handsome profit. The mark-up on cosmetics and perfume is around 80 per cent, and the lucrative revenue stream supports many designer brands. Chanel is rumoured to net $1billion (almost £600m) from cosmetics and perfume alone.

The Gucci brand could do with that. In February, the label&#8217;s parent company, Kering, announced a drop of 95 per cent in net profits for 2013: profit sat at &#8364;50m (£41m), down from &#8364;1.05 billion in 2012. The label reported its slowest quarterly sales growth in four years for the final three months of 2013, like-for-like sales up just 0.2 per cent. The implication being that they may grind to a halt altogether, or even reverse.

By the end of last year, Gucci had cut its offerings of low-price leather goods by 25 to 30 per cent, and reported proudly that sales of logo-free products were up from 44 per cent in 2012, to 62 per cent. The implication? That Gucci aren&#8217;t interested in selling handbags to the masses.

What they are interested in selling them are cosmetics. Gucci&#8217;s new lines will include Gucci Eye, Gucci Face, Gucci Lip, Gucci Nail together with brushes and skin products. With that 95 per cent profit drop recorded, the only question is why they didn&#8217;t do it sooner


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

I've never been much of a Gucci girl, but I'm crushing badly over the soho Disco bag in black. I really do like a lot of Guccis  more simple designs in quality leather.


----------



## Livia1

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> I've never been much of a Gucci girl, but I'm crushing badly over the soho Disco bag in black. I really do like a lot of Guccis  more simple designs in quality leather.




Hi there 
I never ever thought I'd find myself in a Gucci store yet after having liked the Soho Disco bag for about 1½ year, I was in one today. Bought a red Disco and can't wait to carry it tomorrow. It is really lovely quality, beautiful colour and the size is great.

Oh and btw, I did see at least two other bags that I liked while I was there 
I don't know, I have just always thought 'logo' and 'canvas' when I though about Gucci but they really are so much more than that


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Livia1 said:


> Hi there
> I never ever thought I'd find myself in a Gucci store yet after having liked the Soho Disco bag for about 1½ year, I was in one today. Brought home a red Disco and can't wait to carry it tomorrow. It is really lovely quality, beautiful colour and the size is great.
> 
> Oh and btw, I did see at least two other bags that I liked while I was there
> I don't know, I have just always thought 'logo' and 'canvas' when I though about Gucci but they really are so much more than that



I know exactly what you mean!  And Grats on the lovely bag! It's really pretty. I just bought a mulberry lily but still thinking I could just of another bag of that size. 

But you are absolutely right - I only thought of Gucci as being the monograms, and some of those
Models are lovely as well, but they really rock with the simpler styles. Also I don't think prices are too bad considering the materials you get with the soho disco


----------



## Livia1

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> I know exactly what you mean!  And Grats on the lovely bag! It's really pretty. I just bought a mulberry lily but still thinking I could just of another bag of that size.
> 
> But you are absolutely right - I only thought of Gucci as being the monograms, and some of those
> Models are lovely as well, but they really rock with the simpler styles. Also I don't think prices are too bad considering the materials you get with the soho disco



Thank you 
Yes, the simpler styles are gorgeous and Gucci sure do know their hardware!
All I can say is, I was really surprised at the quality. The Disco will definitely not be my last Gucci purchase.

Oh and one more thing, the service was really lovely. Even my SO noticed 
So get yourself to the store and have a look for yourself.


----------



## uhpharm01

silk7 said:


> I own a canvas Gucci which I've used daily for 3 years and it has almost no sign of wear compared to my LV canvas which I've used much less. That being said, I tend to gravitate more to the LV when I want to sport a more lux look but find my Gucci more practical


That's good to know. The SA at gucci told me that the canvas boston wasn't a everyday bag. Thank you


----------



## papertiger

shopaholic3 said:


> Hello all. I am on the hunt for this bag. Please let me know if you have seen it for sale and where I can find it. Thanks



That colour was exclusive to the online store gucci.com only and was either one or to seasons ago.

Maybe you'll get lucky at an outlet now


----------



## amygrier

papertiger said:


> *hn_tee*, Saks do ship internationally and singapore is one of the places they ship to .


Saks does ship out of the country


----------



## amygrier

tinyvipers said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to ask about the first Gucci bag I just bought for my mum's birthday. It says it's late 60's early 70's vintage and has the Gucci mark but no 'Italy' under that. Should I be suspicious/worried?


Not always, I have a few vintage GUCCI bags, and they do not always say Italy


----------



## amygrier

anasanfran said:


> Just received my vintage Gucci eyeglass case and vintage phone case IN BRAND NEW CONDITION from eBay. The seller had them in her closet since the 1980's. I love 'em!! I don't think there is anything that lasts longer than the navy Gucci of the 80's. I have a cosmetic bag that I have had literally since the 80's and it is still in perfect shape and I've been using it all these years. Never had a reason to buy a new one. I really needed these like a hole in the head but I can't resist when I find new vintage Gucci!! There is nothing like it!!! Thanks for letting me share. :salute:


Beautiful GUCCI!


----------



## amygrier

Is this where I can get a bag authenticated?


----------



## ncch

Does anyone know if items from the soho line are available at / ever make it to the outlets ?  Also, when do current sale items get moved to outlet?  Thanks!


----------



## gail13

What kind of products is everyone using on their Gucci leather bags?  I only found some old threads.  I see there are products to pre treat bags etc and wondering what you do?


----------



## jmo221

about how many sizes up do you buy your gucci belt? 2 or 3 sizes up? and does profilefashion.com sell authentic gucci belts?


----------



## anasanfran

Hello my fellow Gucci lovers! I noticed papertiger mentioned (on another thread) that the python on a Hysteria was shaved, therefore preventing scaling. I was wondering if that is true on the Hysteria clutch as most bags end up looking like this. I have a brand new never used one and I have no clue how to take care of it. Should I condition it? And with what? Any python experts out there? Poor baby has been in the closet never used because it scares me death to use it. Thanks so much!! And hola, paper tiger!!! hint, hint  Pics: mine and not mine


----------



## anasanfran

Wow, shoes from the sixties going for a whopping 800 on eBay now! I love them. I think Gucci should bring back the monogram shoe. At least for a minute.


----------



## anasanfran

Never seen Gucci bookends before. And I love them! Seems I like anything with a horsebit. Not sure if it's $2,200 worth of horsebit, but nice nonetheless. But, everything at 1stdibs is at least double the price anywhere else.


----------



## for3v3rz

Anyone have a Gucci wallet that is white and turned yellowish on the seam? I have this wallet that I got new for 7 years and haven't use it. I recently took it out and notice some yellow dis-coloring on the edge where the seam is. I store it in its box in room temperature. No heat or humidly. I am so sad and disappointed at the quality.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Hello my fellow Gucci lovers! I noticed papertiger mentioned (on another thread) that the python on a Hysteria was shaved, therefore preventing scaling. I was wondering if that is true on the Hysteria clutch as most bags end up looking like this. I have a brand new never used one and I have no clue how to take care of it. Should I condition it? And with what? Any python experts out there? Poor baby has been in the closet never used because it scares me death to use it. Thanks so much!! And hola, paper tiger!!! hint, hint  Pics: mine and not mine





Congratulations! Fabulous!

I would just use it and love using it and don't worry too much. Basically don't get it wet. Certainly don't put anything on it. The most important thing is to store it correctly. Not to hot not too cold, no damp and stuff it well. 



anasanfran said:


> Wow, shoes from the sixties going for a whopping 800 on eBay now! I love them. I think Gucci should bring back the monogram shoe. At least for a minute.
> 
> I'd buy a pair (not at that price though). I'd just like them to bring back some more block mid-heel loafers. I love my flatter ones but some more GG block heels, I'd wear them all the time.





anasanfran said:


> Never seen Gucci bookends before. And I love them! Seems I like anything with a horsebit. Not sure if it's $2,200 worth of horsebit, but nice nonetheless. But, everything at 1stdibs is at least double the price anywhere else.



Way over priced, I'll be very surprised if they sell it at that


----------



## CharlotteE

Hi all. Very sorry if this is posted elsewhere. I am new and still getting used to the boards! What is safe to use on Gucci canvas? I have a tiny, tiny brownish looking stain on my bag and wanted to try to clean it. Any tips?


----------



## papertiger

CharlotteE said:


> Hi all. Very sorry if this is posted elsewhere. I am new and still getting used to the boards! What is safe to use on Gucci canvas? I have a tiny, tiny brownish looking stain on my bag and wanted to try to clean it. Any tips?



There should be a thread in the reference section that may be able to help you


----------



## Ms. Khaii

Hello all!

Does anyone have a bright diamante? Can anyone comment on how heavy the leather is? I'm getting a diamante medium top handle bag online.. I was debating whether to get this or a Saint Laurent SDJ, and the ladies on the Saint Laurent say SDJ is quite heavy.. TIA!


----------



## anasanfran

CharlotteE said:


> Hi all. Very sorry if this is posted elsewhere. I am new and still getting used to the boards! What is safe to use on Gucci canvas? I have a tiny, tiny brownish looking stain on my bag and wanted to try to clean it. Any tips?



I found that the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser sponge is excellent at taking out stains on Gucci canvas. But only dampen the corner of the sponge and use lightly so as not to lessen the canvas strength. It really works like a charm. Wouldn't use anything else. It literally lifts the stain out without smudging it. Excellent product.


----------



## starmegumi

does anyone know how much it will cost for the gucci betty leather chin wallet in istanbul, turkey in June? is there a tax/duty free advantage of buying it there instead of in the US?


----------



## missmoimoi

Admiring this bag, second one to turn up at Winners Dwntwn. It's a wide boxy bag. Love the internal org.  Not into dark orange right now. Saw fuchsia version in Feb but it sold fast $1999 cad






Maybe I'd cave for the sunny yellow?  Black?


----------



## immigratty

Ms. Khaii said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Does anyone have a bright diamante? Can anyone comment on how heavy the leather is? I'm getting a diamante medium top handle bag online.. I was debating whether to get this or a Saint Laurent SDJ, and the ladies on the Saint Laurent say SDJ is quite heavy.. TIA!



I own a white bright diamante top handle, and I don't feel it's too heavy, but I like large leather bags. If you're not into large leather [read: heavier] bags, I may not be the best resource.  however i will say, for it's size I find it to be pretty light.


----------



## papertiger

Ms. Khaii said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Does anyone have a bright diamante? Can anyone comment on how heavy the leather is? I'm getting a diamante medium top handle bag online.. I was debating whether to get this or a Saint Laurent SDJ, and the ladies on the Saint Laurent say SDJ is quite heavy.. TIA!



Don't have it but tried it out. For an all-leather bag it's surprisingly light-weight


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> I own a white bright diamante top handle, and I don't feel it's too heavy, but I like large leather bags. If you're not into large leather [read: heavier] bags, I may not be the best resource.  however i will say, for it's size I find it to be pretty light.



Agreed (love the white, lucky you)


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Agreed (love the white, lucky you)



Thx. this pattern is tdf


----------



## Lisa4

love the gladiator shoes


----------



## Ms. Khaii

immigratty said:


> I own a white bright diamante top handle, and I don't feel it's too heavy, but I like large leather bags. If you're not into large leather [read: heavier] bags, I may not be the best resource.  however i will say, for it's size I find it to be pretty light.




You are right!! I finally got the bright diamante instead of the SDJ and it isn't heavy at all compared to others


----------



## Ms. Khaii

papertiger said:


> Don't have it but tried it out. For an all-leather bag it's surprisingly light-weight




Yes I finally got one!  and I agree about it being lightweight. I wonder if it is cow leather.. Hmmm


----------



## papertiger

Ms. Khaii said:


> Yes I finally got one!  and I agree about it being lightweight. *I wonder if it is cow leather*.. Hmmm



Congratulations!!!

Most likely


----------



## GhstDreamer

missmoimoi said:


> Admiring this bag, second one to turn up at Winners Dwntwn. It's a wide boxy bag. Love the internal org.  Not into dark orange right now. Saw fuchsia version in Feb but it sold fast $1999 cad
> View attachment 2949541
> 
> View attachment 2949542
> 
> View attachment 2949543
> 
> Maybe I'd cave for the sunny yellow?  Black?



It must be the runway Winners that has the premium designer pieces! That dark orange is simply beautiful - it can be carried year round. I'm just very very very jealous! The Winners store in my town has maybe a few Coach items if we are lucky but we get things like Forever21 and brands similar to that. Btw, $2k is a really good deal!


----------



## missmoimoi

GhstDreamer said:


> It must be the runway Winners that has the premium designer pieces! That dark orange is simply beautiful - it can be carried year round. I'm just very very very jealous! The Winners store in my town has maybe a few Coach items if we are lucky but we get things like Forever21 and brands similar to that. Btw, $2k is a really good deal!



Our downtown Winners has been the death of me!  I'm on a ban right now because I can't continue to pick up whatever catches my eye when it's a Good Deal (when I was not in hot pursuit in the first place).  Having said this, I wish I needed this bag LOL.  Personally, if I were chasing after this bag, I would have gone for the fuchsia one from Feb 2015 also $1999 cad but that's just me because I'm not into orange shades right now.  Nevertheless, it IS a lovely shade of dark orange - it's stunning, I know.

Our dollar has plummeted FAST and I'm not used to it so yea, $1999 cad isn't bad at all.  I would hate to buy a premier designer bag right now USD msrp, kwim?  SO awful.


----------



## GhstDreamer

missmoimoi said:


> Our downtown Winners has been the death of me!  I'm on a ban right now because I can't continue to pick up whatever catches my eye when it's a Good Deal (when I was not in hot pursuit in the first place).  Having said this, I wish I needed this bag LOL.  Personally, if I were chasing after this bag, I would have gone for the fuchsia one from Feb 2015 also $1999 cad but that's just me because I'm not into orange shades right now.  Nevertheless, it IS a lovely shade of dark orange - it's stunning, I know.
> 
> Our dollar has plummeted FAST and I'm not used to it so yea, $1999 cad isn't bad at all.  I would hate to buy a premier designer bag right now USD msrp, kwim?  SO awful.




I travel to the states a lot - a few times a month sometimes more and the currency exchange is a killer! I used to buy all my designer pieces there since it's basically at par but now, I can't justify it. Granted I pay a 6% tax in the states and a 13% tax here but with the exchange it ends up being pretty close in price. So I've been laying off shopping there.


----------



## immigratty

ms. Khaii said:


> you are right!! I finally got the bright diamante instead of the sdj and it isn't heavy at all compared to others



congrats!!! And it is beautiful.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Hello, first time poster here!  I hope I'm posting in the right place... 

I've been thinking of getting my first Gucci bag for a while now and I figured I'd take the plunge while NM and Saks have their triple points offers. 

I'm quite torn between these two and I was hoping for some input on the pros and cons of both: Bamboo Shopper Small (or medium) Tote or Bright Diamante Top Handle. I like simple designs and I'm planning on getting a neutral color since this is my first one. Comments would be very much appreciated!


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> Hello, first time poster here!  I hope I'm posting in the right place...
> 
> I've been thinking of getting my first Gucci bag for a while now and I figured I'd take the plunge while NM and Saks have their triple points offers.
> 
> I'm quite torn between these two and I was hoping for some input on the pros and cons of both: Bamboo Shopper Small (or medium) Tote or Bright Diamante Top Handle. I like simple designs and I'm planning on getting a neutral color since this is my first one. Comments would be very much appreciated!



Welcome to Gucci forum and tPF 

Asking here is fine, basically you can ask almost anything in here 

My advice would be to go and visit a bricks and mortar Gucci store wearing a fairly neutral outfit that you often wear, and try the BS in both sizes and then BDTH too.

The Bright Diamante has a leather that makes it feel slightly more structured and the Bamboo slightly softer. 

My own preference is for the Bamboo Shopper because it's such a classic Gucci with the bamboo and the whole look but the BDTH is very smart too and I love all the colours (including black and white) that they came in. 

Which ever you choose you must com back and show us which you chose. Hopefully by then you will have enough posts to be able to start your own thread reveal


----------



## ladybeaumont

papertiger said:


> Welcome to Gucci forum and tPF
> 
> Asking here is fine, basically you can ask almost anything in here
> 
> My advice would be to go and visit a bricks and mortar Gucci store wearing a fairly neutral outfit that you often wear, and try the BS in both sizes and then BDTH too.
> 
> The Bright Diamante has a leather that makes it feel slightly more structured and the Bamboo slightly softer.
> 
> My own preference is for the Bamboo Shopper because it's such a classic Gucci with the bamboo and the whole look but the BDTH is very smart too and I love all the colours (including black and white) that they came in.
> 
> Which ever you choose you must com back and show us which you chose. Hopefully by then you will have enough posts to be able to start your own thread reveal



Thank you! I will definitely check it out first. I'm excited to buy one (or two because I'm loving the Disco ones too ).


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> Thank you! I will definitely check it out first. I'm excited to buy one (or two because I'm loving the Disco ones too ).



Oh I get you one the Disco too


----------



## Ms. Khaii

ladybeaumont said:


> Hello, first time poster here!  I hope I'm posting in the right place...
> 
> I've been thinking of getting my first Gucci bag for a while now and I figured I'd take the plunge while NM and Saks have their triple points offers.
> 
> I'm quite torn between these two and I was hoping for some input on the pros and cons of both: Bamboo Shopper Small (or medium) Tote or Bright Diamante Top Handle. I like simple designs and I'm planning on getting a neutral color since this is my first one. Comments would be very much appreciated!


You really need to visit the store and see/feel them in person! I agree with papertiger, the bamboo is a classic... BUT (for me) i often like to carry my bags in the crook of my arm and I'm not so sure about the bamboo on flesh.. I have the bright diamante in black and the pattern is  and very structured.  I'd say the leather requires very little maintenance! but whichever you decide to get i'm sure you'll love.


----------



## Ms. Khaii

immigratty said:


> congrats!!! And it is beautiful.


Thank you! I'm glad I got it, It's holding up nicely and very low maintenance.


----------



## ladybeaumont

papertiger said:


> Oh I get you one the Disco too



I know... I'm so in love with that one. Perfect for vacations. I might end up getting that one first if I can't decide between the  bamboo and BD. 

I want to get one NOW but am worried that it might go on sale this May/Jun. 



Ms. Khaii said:


> You really need to visit the store and see/feel them in person! I agree with papertiger, the bamboo is a classic... BUT (for me) i often like to carry my bags in the crook of my arm and I'm not so sure about the bamboo on flesh.. I have the bright diamante in black and the pattern is  and very structured.  I'd say the leather requires very little maintenance! but whichever you decide to get i'm sure you'll love.



I'm the same way too so I'll keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> I know... I'm so in love with that one. Perfect for vacations. I might end up getting that one first if I can't decide between the  bamboo and BD.
> 
> *I want to get one NOW but am worried that it might go on sale this May/Jun.
> *
> 
> 
> I'm the same way too so I'll keep that in mind. Thanks!



LOL sorry for my cryptic use of English, I am glad you could understand what I meant!!!

Sounds like a very good plan  

I know what you mean, but at least you might get a colour you absolutely love (rather than the sale ones  and the neutrals hardly ever go on sale) plus, it will 'only' be 30% off, disappearing in secs off the preview/pre-sale. It kills when what I've bought at full-price goes in the sale but so far it's only happened once with RTW, and that was on-line only even then in preview it said 'unavailable' when I'd got there thinking about buying a 'spare'.  

Which colour Disco has your heart?


----------



## ladybeaumont

papertiger said:


> Which colour Disco has your heart?



I'm going back and forth with black and the petal pink (Saks) which I'm guessing is rose beige in the official site. I have way too many blacks so I'm leaning towards the latter but we'll see. I'll probably change my mind until I hit the checkout button.


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> I'm going back and forth with black and the petal pink (Saks) which I'm guessing is *rose beige* in the official site. I have way too many blacks so I'm leaning towards the latter but we'll see. I'll probably change my mind until I hit the checkout button.


----------



## ladybeaumont

I just ordered the black Disco! My first Gucci! 

Fingers crossed I can score some more during the sale! I'm IN LOVE with so many of them.


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> I just ordered the black Disco! My first Gucci!
> 
> Fingers crossed I can score some more during the sale! I'm IN LOVE with so many of them.



Oh well done . 

That's obviously the least likely to go in the sale 

so when the sale comes along, you can check out another


----------



## ladybeaumont

papertiger said:


> so when the sale comes along, you can check out another



That is the plan!


----------



## Tas87

Hello everyone! Looking to buy my first gucci bag in the next few months, so excited! I am looking for one which I can carry to work everyday, take with to the beach, and one that I can use to travel too. I am not a big fan of the Sukey but I have seen this one 

http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/323671KH1BG9783#

I was wondering if anyone has any reviews on this?

Or alternatively this 
http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/309613KGD6G8871#

Or this
http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/368568A98109761#

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## papertiger

Tas87 said:


> Hello everyone! Looking to buy my first gucci bag in the next few months, so excited! I am looking for one which I can carry to work everyday, take with to the beach, and one that I can use to travel too. I am not a big fan of the Sukey but I have seen this one
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/323671KH1BG9783#
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any reviews on this?
> 
> Or alternatively this
> http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/309613KGD6G8871#
> 
> Or this
> http://www.gucci.com/uk/styles/368568A98109761#
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Hi *Tas*

Welcome to tPF

I moved your post because it was off-topic for the thread. It should also be easier to get replies here where you can basically talk about anything and everything. 

When you have enough posts you will be able to post questions like this on a thread you can start yourself 

I don't have a reversible G or a Bree but I do have a NIce tote in Flora-print leather and absolutely love it. I had it for 4 months but am thinking because of the variation it's more a Spring Summer bag. It has a hook fastener at the top, it's easy to use on the shoulder and grasped under the arm in town and more open and in-hand for the beach/outings. Very spacious.


----------



## Azmeg

Hello all- I apologize if I missed this in another thread or if this is the wrong place.  

I'm thinking of getting a Soho Disco and a Swing Tote (size undecided) in the next few months as my first designer bag. I feel confident that over time, with good care, the exterior of the bags will look just fine. But how do the interiors fare? I have two kids and while I carry a separate bag for their stuff, I do end up with the occasional cracker mess in my current bags. I'm a little worried the linen may be hard to clean. 

Any thoughts, experiences? 

Also, I'm considering personalizing one of the bags. Any thoughts/experiences on that?


----------



## papertiger

Azmeg said:


> Hello all- I apologize if I missed this in another thread or if this is the wrong place.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Soho Disco and a Swing Tote (size undecided) in the next few months as my first designer bag. I feel confident that over time, with good care, the exterior of the bags will look just fine. But how do the interiors fare? I have two kids and while I carry a separate bag for their stuff, I do end up with the occasional cracker mess in my current bags. I'm a little worried the linen may be hard to clean.
> 
> Any thoughts, experiences?
> 
> Also, I'm considering personalizing one of the bags. Any thoughts/experiences on that?



Hi Azmeg, welcome to tPF and Gucci forum 

It's fine to post your question here but you will get more specialist help perhaps in the Disco Club: thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-disco-bag-club-783982-67.html#post28489101.

One of my BTH (Bamboo Top-Handle) has a natural linen and must be about 4 years old (have to check dates) and is still pristine but then it's not really a mummy bag. I also don't carry food, drinks, pens etc in it and my make-up goes in a cosmetics pouch first. Certainly, I think the Disco should be fine which is a small bag. 

The Swing I'm not sure, certainly you will have no problem with the odd cracker. And on the positive side, if a larger bag has a light interior at least it's easier to see inside


----------



## papertiger

Hi everyone 

GGreat news, we have a whole section completely devoted to Gucci clubs

Feel free to obsess, pontificate and show off your latest beauty in the appropriate club thread. 

Anyone wanting to start a club thread, fine. Just use the word 'ode' or 'club' in the title so we know it's not just for you 

:kiss:


----------



## jacky0107

g03.s.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1GdclHpXXXXbRXFXXq6xXFXXXW.jpg


----------



## papertiger

jacky0107 said:


> g03.s.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1GdclHpXXXXbRXFXXq6xXFXXXW.jpg



Welcome to tPF *jacky *

Are you trying to post a photo here?


----------



## papertiger

:bulb:

Hi guys 

As you can all see I have merged the web and Ebay thread with the sale and outlet thread as the web/ebay thread was not really being used regularly enough to justify its solo place as a sticky. Now we have a single thread for posting all your found Gucci deals 

Thank you for your attention :salute:


----------



## Johnpauliegal

anasanfran said:


> I found that the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser sponge is excellent at taking out stains on Gucci canvas. But only dampen the corner of the sponge and use lightly so as not to lessen the canvas strength. It really works like a charm. Wouldn't use anything else. It literally lifts the stain out without smudging it. Excellent product.



Hi. Thanks for the info. I'm going to try it hoping not to damage my black tote. You see, 2 years ago I bought an abbey black material tote at the Gucci outlet. Not even looking at the bag when they packed it for me. ( I know I was dumb lol). When I got home I took it out of the dust bag and noticed a white mark on the front of the bag. I tried wiping it with a damp cloth and I seemed to make it worse. I haven't used the bag for this reason and was thinking about selling it. Unfortunately I probably won't get much for it, which is a shame. But it beats just leaving it in the dust bag. If I may, I would like to post an image. Maybe one of you  experienced ladies/gents can help. 
Please let me know if I can do this here. Thanks.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Need help... Boston bamboo shopper OR small bamboo shopper? Pros and cons please!


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> Need help... Boston bamboo shopper OR small bamboo shopper? Pros and cons please!



I love round bags, and Bostons are fab but in this case I'd go for the more classic small shopper. Check it's deep enough for all your things


----------



## ladybeaumont

papertiger said:


> I love round bags, and Bostons are fab but in this case I'd go for the more classic small shopper. Check it's deep enough for all your things



Thank you! I'm leaning towards the shopper too but I wanted a 2nd opinion.


----------



## MBrad2Ls

Can anyone comment on whether it is normal for an authentic Gucci canvass bag to wear/fade?  I'm considering purchasing a Gucci Pelham bag from a consignment store but the bag has some fading on the back side of the bag (some of the GGs are worn/faded).  The sales associate told me it was wear from the bag rubbing against fabric/clothing.  Is this a sign that the bag is a fake?  Thanks for any input!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I've been doing searches and reading up on a lot of stuff here which has been very informative. 
As I mentioned earlier, there was a white spot on a Gucci bag I got at the outlet 2 years ago, I have since (today) used my Coach fabric cleaner along with unscented diaper wipes and now the mark is not as noticeable as it was. I'm very happy about that!  
This is the bag I was talking about. (It's not my actual bag but a photo I found on the internet only because I'm drying the actual bag.)


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Hi I'm interested in one of guccis coated canvas, but I've only seen them in outlet stores. Are they genuine or made for the outlet? Thanks


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Hi does someone know whether the coated canvas are authentic? I've never seen them in regular store only in outlet stores... Thank you!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

fashion.fanatic said:


> Hi does someone know whether the coated canvas are authentic? I've never seen them in regular store only in outlet stores... Thank you!




Yes they are Authentic they were in the Boutiques as well as on line a few years back.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Anyone here have the New Bamboo Medium Top Handle Bag? What are your thoughts on it? How much can you fit in there?  

I'm talking about this style-


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> Anyone here have the New Bamboo Medium Top Handle Bag? What are your thoughts on it? How much can you fit in there?
> 
> I'm talking about this style-



have you read through this thread?

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/gucci-bamboo-top-handle-club-1947-till-now-592003.html

Although other bamboo styles have adopted it, it's really a thread devoted to the NBTH, and most of the owners have the med. I've written extensively on the pros and cons (before *lanit* bought her grey beauty).

Please feel free to ask any specific questions on that Club thread


----------



## ladybeaumont

papertiger said:


> have you read through this thread?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/gucci-bamboo-top-handle-club-1947-till-now-592003.html
> 
> Although other bamboo styles have adopted it, it's really a thread devoted to the NBTH, and most of the owners have the med. I've written extensively on the pros and cons (before *lanit* bought her grey beauty).
> 
> Please feel free to ask any specific questions on that Club thread



Thank you! I was browsing the thread a bit but I got overwhelmed. It's such a lovely bag.


----------



## fashion.fanatic

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Yes they are Authentic they were in the Boutiques as well as on line a few years back.




Hi thanks a lot for your response!  does this bag appear authentic to you?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

fashion.fanatic said:


> Hi thanks a lot for your response!  does this bag appear authentic to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997112


 
Hello FF, you will need to post your authentication question in the Gucci Authentication thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512-547.html make sure you follow the right steps.


----------



## papertiger

Congratulations to _everyone _who scored at the Gucci preview sales, enjoy your lovely bargains


----------



## anasanfran

meg_in_blue said:


> What I like about Gucci is the quality of leather at every price...and their bags are still made in Italy.  I also really love that when wearing a Gucci bag, not every other woman on the block will be wearing it. * "They are really elegant and when I spot one out in public, it excites me far more than seeing another speedy*."  LV is great, but over represented sometimes.
> 
> And I think the colors and designs can change quite a bit from season to season.  Its great when you are looking for something really fresh and new.



Wow, I am a total LV fan also but your quote is *RIGHT ON THE MONEY* and it took me to hear you say it to even realize it. When I see another LV out on the street it's pretty ho hum but I _*DO *_get all excited when I see someone sporting their Gucci!! You made me aware of this now!! hee hee! I was at the airport last month with my vintage Gucci luggage and there was an older couple with theirs and we both had to smile and ended up chatting over a cup of coffee. They had their luggage since the mid 70's and the 3 pieces were in beautiful shape. Wish I would've snapped some pics!! Duhhh...


----------



## mad_caliope

This is for *papertiger*  

I love the leather on this jacket. The ebene brown color is so rich and deep that it is almost black (the flash on my camera makes the color look lighter than it really is).  I have had it for about seven years, and it just gets softer and softer


----------



## papertiger

mad_caliope said:


> This is for *papertiger*
> 
> I love the leather on this jacket. The ebene brown color is so rich and deep that it is almost black (the flash on my camera makes the color look lighter than it really is).  I have had it for about seven years, and it just gets softer and softer



It's GGorgeous, Gucci make the best leather jackets ever


----------



## anasanfran

Oooo, I want this SO BAD! It would be the last piece I need for my vintage navy 80's collection. And it's *UNUSED! *But $1895?? C'mon 1st Dibs, get real!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Oooo, I want this SO BAD! It would be the last piece I need for my vintage navy 80's collection. And it's *UNUSED! *But $1895?? C'mon 1st Dibs, get real!



that's a lot of money, step away *anasanfran*  ..._if_ you can

Judging from the shield I think this may be 1970s example, one of the first GG-print bags


----------



## anasanfran

Awwww, I was just googleing something Gucci and a pic of my very first Gucci popped up that I had posted on a blog somewhere. Sniff!! Ahh, I remember it well, was so excited when I got her. Wow, it's been a long and EXPENSIVE road since then!! hahaha Well, R.I.P. my little Jolicoeur!  (Actually, she was quite large.)http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ayumiken

I'm a big Gucci Fan , love to be part of fab community


----------



## papertiger

ayumiken said:


> I'm a big Gucci Fan , love to be part of fab community





Any lover of Gucci is welcome here


----------



## SkeeWee1908

ayumiken said:


> I'm a big Gucci Fan , love to be part of fab community


 
Welcome to the Gucci community!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Awwww, I was just googleing something Gucci and a pic of my very first Gucci popped up that I had posted on a blog somewhere. Sniff!! Ahh, I remember it well, was so excited when I got her. Wow, it's been a long and EXPENSIVE road since then!! hahaha Well, R.I.P. my little Jolicoeur!  (Actually, she was quite large.)http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Never mind the bag, I am lovin' those shoes!


----------



## averagejoe

Did anyone see the new Gucci resort collection by Alessandro Michele? 

Here's the WWD article with pictures: http://wwd.com/runway/resort-2016/review/gucci/

Yet another disappointment from Michele. I thought he was supposed to change the vision of this house. Is it possible now that the clothes look even older than Frida's? WWD used the phrase "Granny's Attic" in a supposedly nice way, but I don't think that these words conjure up some type of praise for a fashion designer.


----------



## leesibeth

averagejoe said:


> Did anyone see the new Gucci resort collection by Alessandro Michele?
> 
> Here's the WWD article with pictures: http://wwd.com/runway/resort-2016/review/gucci/
> 
> Yet another disappointment from Michele. I thought he was supposed to change the vision of this house. Is it possible now that the clothes look even older than Frida's? WWD used the phrase "Granny's Attic" in a supposedly nice way, but I don't think that these words conjure up some type of praise for a fashion designer.


 
WOW!  That collection is some else, and not in a good way.
It looks like Bonnie and Clide, Happy Days, and a Bruce Lee show on an acid trip.
There were a couple of things the looks nice.  I'll pass.


----------



## averagejoe

leesibeth said:


> WOW!  That collection is some else, and not in a good way.
> It looks like Bonnie and Clide, Happy Days, and a Bruce Lee show on an acid trip.
> There were a couple of things the looks nice.  I'll pass.



I agree. Some pieces look easy and chic, but then somehow they are over-accessorized. The big black velvet piece which looks like an arrow at the waist is too much.


----------



## gail13

I think some of the pieces look like the current Chanel collection with lots of embroidery and some is rather vintage looking, very busy too.


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> Did anyone see the new Gucci resort collection by Alessandro Michele?
> 
> Here's the WWD article with pictures: http://wwd.com/runway/resort-2016/review/gucci/
> 
> Yet another disappointment from Michele. *I thought he was supposed to change the vision of this house. Is it possible now that the clothes look even older than Frida's? *WWD used the phrase "Granny's Attic" in a supposedly nice way, but I don't think that these words conjure up some type of praise for a fashion designer.



Ironic isn't it 

Someone has started a thread on Cruise '16 (that must be one cold cruise-ship) if anyone wants to comment there

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-cruise-collection-2016-a-909615-1.html#post28673120


----------



## SkeeWee1908

anasanfran said:


> Awwww, I was just googleing something Gucci and a pic of my very first Gucci popped up that I had posted on a blog somewhere. Sniff!! Ahh, I remember it well, was so excited when I got her. Wow, it's been a long and EXPENSIVE road since then!! hahaha Well, R.I.P. my little Jolicoeur!  (Actually, she was quite large.)http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




[emoji7]loving those shoes!!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

averagejoe said:


> Did anyone see the new Gucci resort collection by Alessandro Michele?
> 
> Here's the WWD article with pictures: http://wwd.com/runway/resort-2016/review/gucci/
> 
> Yet another disappointment from Michele. I thought he was supposed to change the vision of this house. Is it possible now that the clothes look even older than Frida's? WWD used the phrase "Granny's Attic" in a supposedly nice way, but I don't think that these words conjure up some type of praise for a fashion designer.




Very disappointed indeed!!!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Just a Gucci-newbie question! Does anyone here have the Swing Leather Coin Purse (essentially, a key pouch) from Gucci? I have been looking at them and I really like the fact that they are not heavily branded and come in very cute colors.

*My question: *how does the gold key ring and chain hold up? It looks so light gold in the store that I cannot tell if it's a return (it's on sale, so I thought it may be a return?) that's really worn/rubbed or if they're always going to stay that light gold? TIA!


----------



## papertiger

donutsprinkles said:


> Just a Gucci-newbie question! Does anyone here have the Swing Leather Coin Purse (essentially, a key pouch) from Gucci? I have been looking at them and I really like the fact that they are not heavily branded and come in very cute colors.
> 
> *My question: *how does the gold key ring and chain hold up? It looks so light gold in the store that I cannot tell if it's a return (it's on sale, so I thought it may be a return?) that's really worn/rubbed or if they're always going to stay that light gold? TIA!



I don't have the actual purse but I've personally never had any gucci hardware that's tarnished. The hw is brass and then it's either plated in dark gold (gives it a vintage look) silver or the newer lighter gold. They are equally durable. If any Gucci hardware was tarnished I would be suspicious about the product. 

BTW, for comparison, I do have a 'teenage' Hermes CDC which has hardware showing signs of age.


----------



## donutsprinkles

papertiger said:


> I don't have the actual purse but I've personally never had any gucci hardware that's tarnished. The hw is brass and then it's either plated in dark gold (gives it a vintage look) silver or the newer lighter gold. They are equally durable. If any Gucci hardware was tarnished I would be suspicious about the product.
> 
> BTW, for comparison, I do have a 'teenage' Hermes CDC which has hardware showing signs of age.


Thank you for all the info! I just want to be able to use it for years, and fingers are oily, so it is a big concern for SLGs for me. Going to pull the trigger!


----------



## njariesgirly

papertiger said:


> We don't do that. Counterfeiters trawl through these pages as well as innocent parties.  We also don't enter into conversations about 'verdicts'. If you'd like to chat amongst yourselves about this matter our Gucci Chat thread encompasses all subjects (even non-Gucci).
> 
> It's possible to learn from the Gucci forum and from personal experience with the brand over many years.




Well, can there be a private message sent to the original person posting it?


----------



## papertiger

njariesgirly said:


> Well, can there be a private message sent to the original person posting it?




Please bear in mind that authenticators are volunteers who give up there time (which is already considerable) to help members. You will find that even paid authentication services only say 'yay' or 'nay'. 

Imagine after an authenticator would try in only a couple of paragraphs to explain why just _one_ point is off, let alone sometimes the 430 + . And then there would likely be a PM in return as to what should be looked for in an authentic bag. And so on. So no, I can't see it working, we wouldn't have any volunteers here. 

BTW, there is a thread about authentication on tPF, please feel free to contribute to that thread and make suggestions:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/tpf-authenticator-discussion-899195.html

Lots of food for thought there


----------



## anasanfran

Where, oh, where is the Crest Boule diamante tote that I have been dreaming about for so many years now?? Will she ever come to me?? I have NEVER sought out a bag like I do for this one. I always seem to be a day late because of being a dollar short when I DO find it, due to other Gucci purchases. I have absolutely _*NO CONTROL*_ over saving for that rainy day. :rain:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> Please bear in mind that authenticators are volunteers who give up there time (which is already considerable) to help members. You will find that even paid authentication services only say 'yay' or 'nay'.
> 
> Imagine after an authenticator would try in only a couple of paragraphs to explain why just _one_ point is off, let alone sometimes the 430 + . And then there would likely be a PM in return as to what should be looked for in an authentic bag. And so on. So no, I can't see it working, we wouldn't have any volunteers here.
> 
> BTW, there is a thread about authentication on tPF, please feel free to contribute to that thread and make suggestions:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/tpf-authenticator-discussion-899195.html
> 
> Lots of food for thought there



Oh, I think they do quite enough already. Any additional time spent after authenticating a bag is pointless to me. They are HEROES in my eyes. They have saved my butt a couple of times._*I'm not worthy!!! *_http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Oh, I think they do quite enough already. Any additional time spent after authenticating a bag is pointless to me. They are HEROES in my eyes. They have saved my butt a couple of times._*I'm not worthy!!! *_http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Where, oh, where is the Crest Boule diamante tote that I have been dreaming about for so many years now?? Will she ever come to me?? I have NEVER sought out a bag like I do for this one. I always seem to be a day late because of being a dollar short when I DO find it, due to other Gucci purchases. I have absolutely _*NO CONTROL*_ over saving for that rainy day. :rain:
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I was in-love with this bag too!

I bought the wallet in green python in the end (last one in Europe) same time as I bought my Jockey Boston. There were quite a few amazing things around that year


----------



## anasanfran

PT, if you get this, is this really a beer bottle opener or is it just a horsebit and the seller didn't know what to make of it? It measures 6 inch long so if it's NOT a bottle opener, what the H is it?? Just curious, really. And NO, don't worry, I'm not trying to buy it either!! hahaha Ahhh PT, you know me SO well!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Vinta...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ccbdcf88http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> PT, if you get this, is this really a beer bottle opener or is it just a horsebit and the seller didn't know what to make of it? It measures 6 inch long so if it's NOT a bottle opener, what the H is it?? Just curious, really. And NO, don't worry, I'm not trying to buy it either!! hahaha Ahhh PT, you know me SO well!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Vinta...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ccbdcf88http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



It could be a bottle opener, but must of Gucci's lifestyle pieces were in silver. Their other stuff, wow! 

*GUCCIJOHN* may know for sure


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> PT, if you get this, is this really a beer bottle opener or is it just a horsebit and the seller didn't know what to make of it? It measures 6 inch long so if it's NOT a bottle opener, what the H is it?? Just curious, really. And NO, don't worry, I'm not trying to buy it either!! hahaha Ahhh PT, you know me SO well!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Vinta...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ccbdcf88http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





papertiger said:


> It could be a bottle opener, but must of Gucci's lifestyle pieces were in silver. Their other stuff, wow!
> 
> *GUCCIJOHN* may know for sure



Just think *anasanfran*

If we bought _all_ their barware and lifestyle Gucci pieces we could open up a Gucci bar


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> It could be a bottle opener, but must of Gucci's lifestyle pieces were in silver. *Their other stuff, wow!
> *
> *GUCCIJOHN* may know for sure



Oh WOW, I hadn't even noticed their other stuff!! *AWESOME!!*

*I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THIS HANGING IN MY OFFICE!!!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GUC...471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ce89b677

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Oh WOW, I hadn't even noticed their other stuff!! *AWESOME!!*
> 
> *I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THIS HANGING IN MY OFFICE!!!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GUC...471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ce89b677
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I like everything but the price! 

I like the Flora bottle holder LOL


----------



## NiaRyn

Hi all. Not sure where to ask this. Tried adding men's shoes to basket on the Gucci website and nothing happened. Anyone else having problems making orders?


----------



## papertiger

NiaRyn said:


> Hi all. Not sure where to ask this. Tried adding men's shoes to basket on the Gucci website and nothing happened. Anyone else having problems making orders?



What happened?

Was this a sale item? If the item is no longer available (as in _just_ sold out) the screen will go to 'Home' instead of just adding to basket.


----------



## NiaRyn

papertiger said:


> What happened?
> 
> Was this a sale item? If the item is no longer available (as in _just_ sold out) the screen will go to 'Home' instead of just adding to basket.



Yes a sale item. It did not go to home. It didn't freeze. There was no option to choose a shoe size, though. I clicked on add, but nothing happened. Clicking on other links was OK.


----------



## papertiger

NiaRyn said:


> Yes a sale item. It did not go to home. It didn't freeze. There was no option to choose a shoe size, though. I clicked on add, but nothing happened. Clicking on other links was OK.



So when you clicked 'select size' there was no drop menu or 'select size' didn't exist?

Which shoe was it and which site (Europe, US, Canada etc)?


----------



## NiaRyn

papertiger said:


> So when you clicked 'select size' there was no drop menu or 'select size' didn't exist?
> 
> Which shoe was it and which site (Europe, US, Canada etc)?



It is OK now, PT. I tried the UK, US and German sites and 'select size' button was not there at all. But it must've been a glitch. Or perhaps they were just updating their system. I panicked too soon, I guess.


----------



## papertiger

NiaRyn said:


> It is OK now, PT. I tried the UK, US and German sites and 'select size' button was not there at all. But it must've been a glitch. Or perhaps they were just updating their system. I panicked too soon, I guess.



Cool.

Hopefully they'll catch up with themselves soon


----------



## amn3

Hi all! 
I just bought my first Gucci bag..a patent Fuchsia Soho with golden chains. It looks luscious and luxurious and i love it!! My only concern is that with use, wrinkles will keep developing on the patent leather. In fact there are some already..will the bag still look good that way? Could any of you who've owned a similar patent Soho and used it for quite a while please give your inputs? Please help me decide whether i should keep the bag or not.. I'll really appreciate it ladies!


----------



## papertiger

amn3 said:


> Hi all!
> I just bought my first Gucci bag..a patent Fuchsia Soho with golden chains. It looks luscious and luxurious and i love it!! My only concern is that with use, wrinkles will keep developing on the patent leather. In fact there are some already..will the bag still look good that way? Could any of you who've owned a similar patent Soho and used it for quite a while please give your inputs? Please help me decide whether i should keep the bag or not.. I'll really appreciate it ladies!




All leather will naturally crinkle and wrinkle a little (unless it's a solid framed bag) the shine of the patent actually accentuates this because it's high shine (and shadow). Try to love the characteristics that make it discernibly (and desirably) _real_ leather rather than hard plastic.


----------



## amn3

papertiger said:


> All leather will naturally crinkle and wrinkle a little (unless it's a solid framed bag) the shine of the patent actually accentuates this because it's high shine (and shadow). Try to love the characteristics that make it discernibly (and desirably) _real_ leather rather than hard plastic.


Thanks for your inputs. I agree with you and intend to keep this lovely bag. Actually I've had more structured bags before from Chanel, Dior, Chloé etc. so such a soft and slouchy bag is a first for me.


----------



## papertiger

amn3 said:


> Thanks for your inputs. I agree with you and intend to keep this lovely bag. *Actually I've had more structured bags before* from Chanel, Dior, Chloé etc. so such a soft and slouchy bag is a first for me.



Patent-wise, my bags are structured too.

I have the patent (navy) HB loafers that were probably designed to coordinate with the patent Soho bags, the patent seems deliberately made to accentuate the wrinkles and crinkles. 

To see what I mean, look at everybody's on this thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/horse-bit-loafers-addicts-club-879786.html

Mine were barely worn when I took that pic .


----------



## amn3

papertiger said:


> Patent-wise, my bags are structured too.
> 
> I have the patent (navy) HB loafers that were probably designed to coordinate with the patent Soho bags, the patent seems deliberately made to accentuate the wrinkles and crinkles.
> 
> To see what I mean, look at everybody's on this thread
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/horse-bit-loafers-addicts-club-879786.html
> 
> Mine were barely worn when I took that pic .


I agree..the patent does seem to be made so as to accentuate the wrinkles.
Love your loafers btw! Do post some mod shots!


----------



## frzsri

Does anyone knows if all Swing totes are made in Italy?
Or are some made elsewhere? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

frzsri said:


> Does anyone knows if all Swing totes are made in Italy?
> Or are some made elsewhere? Thanks!



They are all made in Italy 

All Gucci's products are made in Italy


----------



## frzsri

papertiger said:


> They are all made in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> All Gucci's products are made in Italy




Awesome!! Just bought my first Gucci so did not know what to expect. Can't wait for it to reach me[emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

frzsri said:


> Awesome!! Just bought my first Gucci so did not know what to expect. Can't wait for it to reach me[emoji1]



Totally excited for you *frzsri*. Which colour did you decide on?

We'd love to see when you get it


----------



## frzsri

papertiger said:


> Totally excited for you *frzsri*. Which colour did you decide on?
> 
> 
> 
> We'd love to see when you get it




Thanks *papertiger*!!
I went for taupe and soft pink in Medium.
Will post some pics when I get it[emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## papertiger

frzsri said:


> Thanks *papertiger*!!
> I went for taupe and soft pink in Medium.
> Will post some pics when I get it[emoji108]&#127995;



I like the sound of that


----------



## frzsri

papertiger said:


> I like the sound of that




Talking about being new to Gucci, how is the Guccisima leather quality? Am eyeing a black Sukey[emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

frzsri said:


> Talking about being new to Gucci, how is the Guccisima leather quality? Am eyeing a black Sukey[emoji16]



A-mazing, you won't find better, really wears like iron


----------



## frzsri

papertiger said:


> A-mazing, you won't find better, really wears like iron




Wow! Now I have a difficult task to choose between two different bags[emoji28] *first world problem*


----------



## Bugswebsho

I got a new one.


----------



## papertiger

Bugswebsho said:


> I got a new one.



A new bag or something else ?


----------



## madgratess

frzsri said:


> Talking about being new to Gucci, how is the Guccisima leather quality? Am eyeing a black Sukey[emoji16]



I LOVE my black sukey!! The leather is incredible - so light and soft, but truly does wear like iron. You will not be disappointed!!


----------



## nelig8

.


----------



## anasanfran

I'm sorry, cause you know how much I love my Gucci, but has Mr. Michele *lost his mind??* And only a mere 1800  and 1100 dollars. Well, I'll be saving some big bucks _this_ season. (They both look like they belong on someone in WhoVille by Dr. Suess! OMG, just realized the slipper looks like *****'s hair!!!!! Bah hahahaha!!)


----------



## anasanfran

This is kinda cool. All Tom Ford's runway shows (51 in all) including the old 90's Gucci. I love to watch these and see the Gucci of old. 

https://vimeo.com/user13425829


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I love all my new Gucci bags that I purchased during the last Gucci sale but I have yet to use any of them yet. They're still in their boxes lol. &#128522;


----------



## anasanfran

Good job, US Customs! They are outta here!! 

http://mpoverello.com/2015/08/31/us-customs-seizes-fake-gucci-and-louis-vuitton-handbags/


----------



## allyloupuppy

anasanfran said:


> I'm sorry, cause you know how much I love my Gucci, but has Mr. Michele *lost his mind??* And only a mere 1800  and 1100 dollars. Well, I'll be saving some big bucks _this_ season. (They both look like they belong on someone in WhoVille by Dr. Suess! OMG, just realized the slipper looks like *****'s hair!!!!! Bah hahahaha!!)



+1, hilarious! !!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I'm sorry, cause you know how much I love my Gucci, but has Mr. Michele *lost his mind??* And only a mere 1800  and 1100 dollars. Well, I'll be saving some big bucks _this_ season. (They both look like they belong on someone in WhoVille by Dr. Suess! OMG, just realized the slipper looks like *****'s hair!!!!! Bah hahahaha!!)



I am a whacky shoe wearer, but at these prices I don't buy for one season. I'm off to Gucci today and will be trying on shoes  I shall report back



anasanfran said:


> This is kinda cool. All Tom Ford's runway shows (51 in all) including the old 90's Gucci. I love to watch these and see the Gucci of old.
> 
> Always fascinating. Funny to see how simple the clothes often were in the 90s
> 
> https://vimeo.com/user13425829





Johnpauliegal said:


> I love all my new Gucci bags that I purchased during the last Gucci sale but I have yet to use any of them yet. They're still in their boxes lol. &#128522;



Well get 'em out! 

Don't be hard on yourself sometimes I don't wear mine for 6 months 



anasanfran said:


> Good job, US Customs! They are outta here!!
> 
> http://mpoverello.com/2015/08/31/us-customs-seizes-fake-gucci-and-louis-vuitton-handbags/


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Well get 'em out!
> 
> Don't be hard on yourself sometimes I don't wear mine for 6 months



&#128512;
Thanks for the reassurance paper tiger. &#128512;

I bought a total of 8 Gucci bags and I've only used one (large messenger) when I took a trip to the outlets. 

I still havent taken my Black Soho Disco Crossbody Bag out to play lol. I dont work so I can't show them off there lol. 

Yeah one day I will take them out to play. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just had to share my fortune cookie I got today. My son started laughing because it fit me well because all I've been doing is buying buying buying lol. 







&#128512;


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just had to share my fortune cookie I got today. My son started laughing because it fit me well because all I've been doing is buying buying buying lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128512;



Lol this is funny


----------



## anasanfran

Does anyone know if this is a new way Gucci will be supplying serial numbers? Kinda looks like my vintage travel bags. Just curious, really. Don't want to get the authenticators involved or anything like that. I think they have just about enough on their plate without my pondering. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Swing...Leather-NWT-/262061038005?hash=item3d040e19b5
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## anasanfran

Beautiful mint vintage boston bag from the eighties on eBay right now. I love seeing vintage in such beautiful condition! Even though I already have the same bag, this one is in such good condition that I am fighting with myself to not bid on this bag. I just have to keep thinking "will power, will power". 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-GUC...AY-LOGO-EUC-/321874889309?hash=item4af13d0a5dhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just had to share my fortune cookie I got today. My son started laughing because it fit me well because all I've been doing is buying buying buying lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128512;



Love it!



anasanfran said:


> Beautiful mint vintage boston bag from the eighties on eBay right now. I love seeing vintage in such beautiful condition! Even though I already have the same bag, this one is in such good condition that I am fighting with myself to not bid on this bag. I just have to keep thinking "will power, will power".
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-GUC...AY-LOGO-EUC-/321874889309?hash=item4af13d0a5dhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I also have this GAC Boston but in green/red web and brown leather trim. Mine is certainly not in such pristine condition. Good thing I don't do international Ebay!!!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Anyone have any thoughts on adding a silk pocket square to a mens backpack handle? It would be similar to how everyone over at H has a twilly wrapped around their bags' handles.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Wondering about everyone's thoughts on purchasing at a boutique VS a department store regarding savings, experience, packaging etc.


----------



## papertiger

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on adding a silk pocket square to a mens backpack handle? It would be similar to how everyone over at H has a twilly wrapped around their bags' handles.



Very good idea. I'm not sure how you actually tie it coz it seems so small even folded on the diagonal, please give us a demo if you have time .



COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Wondering about everyone's thoughts on purchasing at a boutique VS a department store regarding savings, experience, packaging etc.



Good question for a whole thread *CDM*

I've bought Gucci everywhere  Flagships, online, dept stores and airports. 

If people get loyalty points or offers from dept stores, if there's an exclusive that's perfect or the dept store is so much closer, it makes perfect sense. 

What I don't like is dept stores (Selfridges and Harrods) are HUGE. Gucci bags, some jewellery and SLGs are ground floor, shoes are first floor and RTW are second floor. Men's clothes are somewhere else entirely, so are the men's shoes and their equestrian stuff is on fifth, gifts somewhere else. I am someone who mostly visit's dept stores when there's no other option or before Christmas.

I buy lots of different products from Gucci, so when I walk into a flagship store not only is the choice bigger I can work from top to bottom. I can have a cup of coffee/water, use the VIP changing rooms and be helped by my SA throughout. If I have any repair worries they are taken care of and I can go through all the catalogues in one place.

I don't think it matters so much where you shop if you're getting exactly what you want. The most important thing is to work with a knowledgeable SA.

The most frustrating thing is that if you buy anything from a dept store (or airport)  you can't return it to a stand alone store and vice versa even if the dept store concession is run by Gucci.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

papertiger said:


> Very good idea. I'm not sure how you actually tie it coz it seems so small even folded on the diagonal, please give us a demo if you have time .
> 
> 
> 
> Good question for a whole thread *CDM*
> 
> I've bought Gucci everywhere  Flagships, online, dept stores and airports.
> 
> If people get loyalty points or offers from dept stores, if there's an exclusive that's perfect or the dept store is so much closer, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> What I don't like is dept stores (Selfridges and Harrods) are HUGE. Gucci bags, some jewellery and SLGs are ground floor, shoes are first floor and RTW are second floor. Men's clothes are somewhere else entirely, so are the men's shoes and their equestrian stuff is on fifth, gifts somewhere else. I am someone who mostly visit's dept stores when there's no other option or before Christmas.
> 
> I buy lots of different products from Gucci, so when I walk into a flagship store not only is the choice bigger I can work from top to bottom. I can have a cup of coffee/water, use the VIP changing rooms and be helped by my SA throughout. If I have any repair worries they are taken care of and I can go through all the catalogues in one place.
> 
> I don't think it matters so much where you shop if you're getting exactly what you want. The most important thing is to work with a knowledgeable SA.
> 
> The most frustrating thing is that if you buy anything from a dept store (or airport)  you can't return it to a stand alone store and vice versa even if the dept store concession is run by Gucci.




WOW, thank you so much for taking the time to answer all of that! This definitely gives a complete picture of the buying experiences. Traveling right now so I'm away from my bags, but if I remember I would love to give the demo a try. Loving everyone here on the Gucci board, super friendly!


----------



## anasanfran

Awwww, I am SO PROUD!! One of my favorite groups Gente de Zona from Cuba is Gucci sporting!!! I knew I liked him for a reason!!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Awwww, I am SO PROUD!! One of my favorite groups Gente de Zona from Cuba is Gucci sporting!!! I knew I liked him for a reason!!



GGonna go and check em out!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

has anyone seen the new Soho hobos(the ones without the chain) IRL they look so pretty on the website pics


----------



## Kirium

Need help! I bought a Gucci bag from a thrift store and was wondering if it was authentic. I googled it to try to find it online and found it for sale and the photos looked exactly like mine, but it also has the exact same serial number. I found another post for sale a few months later and again the serial number is the same. I understand the top row of number should be the same as that's the style number, but the bottom serial number I am guessing should be different? Can someone tell me if serial numbers for the same bag should all be unique? Thank you!


----------



## Andrea777

Well I've tried them all and I'm definitely a gucci girl, number 4 on way icon Boston, so excited! Louie doesn't beat my buttery leather!


----------



## papertiger

tua said:


> has anyone seen the new Soho hobos(the ones without the chain) IRL they look so pretty on the website pics



Not sure, do have a pic?



Kirium said:


> Need help! I bought a Gucci bag from a thrift store and was wondering if it was authentic. I googled it to try to find it online and found it for sale and the photos looked exactly like mine, but it also has the exact same serial number. I found another post for sale a few months later and again the serial number is the same. I understand the top row of number should be the same as that's the style number, but the bottom serial number I am guessing should be different? Can someone tell me if serial numbers for the same bag should all be unique? Thank you!



Try the Authentic This Gucci thread 



Andrea777 said:


> Well I've tried them all and I'm definitely a gucci girl, *number 4 on way icon Boston*, so excited! Louie doesn't beat my buttery leather!



Fabulous and congratulations! You must do a reveal when you get her


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

not sure if this is a new style but im really liking this Soho bag


----------



## Andrea777

papertiger said:


> Not sure, do have a pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Try the Authentic This Gucci thread
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous and congratulations! You must do a reveal when you get her



She will take some getting use to from new pelham leather, first bag with gs in leather I can't spell guccimisa


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tua said:


> not sure if this is a new style but im really liking this Soho bag



Wow that's a "hot" bag!!  I love it too!! &#128512;  I love the look of red Gucci. Hoping my next purchase will be a red disco Crossbody bag. I could kick myself for not getting it when I saw it on sale many months ago. &#128526;  But I am very pleased and happy with the black disco bag I purchased during the last sale. One day I will take it out of the box lol. Probably next month on my birthday. &#128512;


----------



## kssthis

I want!! $370.


----------



## papertiger

Andrea777 said:


> She will take some getting use to from new pelham leather, first bag with gs in leather I can't spell guccimisa





Lucky you! Congratulations, you could also post this on the mini-reveal thread so lots of others can see 



kssthis said:


> I want!! $370.



Yes, very cute. We talked about these mini-masterpieces on the AW 15 info thread, I like the 'bell boy'


----------



## Andrea777

Cute but for a charm? i couldn't do it, too much guilt there


----------



## ladybeaumont

kssthis said:


> I want!! $370.



I've been eyeing the brunette one and I don't know if it depends on the character but over at NM, it's $20 bucks cheaper.


----------



## constpepe

Hello how does this work? I need to authenticate a gucci bag


----------



## papertiger

constpepe said:


> Hello how does this work? I need to authenticate a gucci bag




Post as requested here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-922866.html


----------



## anasanfran

These are the two bags I LOVE and want from Gucci's newest bags. The pinkish Marmont Leather Tote, $2750 and the Jackie Soft Leather Top Handle for a whopping $2990. That is more than an LV Alma GM!! Yipe, yipe, yipe!! But I REALLY want both of them so let's see how good I can do at saving. NOT exactly my strong point!!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

anasanfran said:


> These are the two bags I LOVE and want from Gucci's newest bags. The pinkish Marmont Leather Tote, $2750 and the Jackie Soft Leather Top Handle for a whopping $2990. That is more than an LV Alma GM!! Yipe, yipe, yipe!! But I REALLY want both of them so let's see how good I can do at saving. NOT exactly my strong point!!!!



Both are gorgeous bags - good luck saving for them! I know I can't save up for anything!


----------



## dodowin

anasanfran said:


> These are the two bags I LOVE and want from Gucci's newest bags. The pinkish Marmont Leather Tote, $2750 and the Jackie Soft Leather Top Handle for a whopping $2990. That is more than an LV Alma GM!! Yipe, yipe, yipe!! But I REALLY want both of them so let's see how good I can do at saving. NOT exactly my strong point!!!!




Love the bag on the right!  So sophisticated looking bag!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> These are the two bags I LOVE and want from Gucci's newest bags. The pinkish Marmont Leather Tote, $2750 and the Jackie Soft Leather Top Handle for a whopping $2990. That is more than an LV Alma GM!! Yipe, yipe, yipe!! But I REALLY want both of them so let's see how good I can do at saving. NOT exactly my strong point!!!!



I wonder if the plain (non web-stripe) Jackie Softs are going to be part of the sale?*

(this is not inside information so don't get too excited just following the 'get rid of everything pre-AM')


----------



## anasanfran

If this item didn't already sell on liveauctioneers dot com I would have jumped on it in a heartbeat! It would go perfect on the bookcase next to my little Gucci end table. Yes, I need it like a hole in the head BUT I'm just crazy for vintage web Gucci _anything!! 
_


----------



## llaga22

I got this from my sweet SA.


----------



## llaga22




----------



## fanofpurses

some serious gucci!

http://fashionads.fashgraphy.com/gu...-julia-bergshoeff-mert-alas-marcus-piggott-5/


----------



## jana007

Giiiiiiirls I need your help! I've been looking for this Gucci dress in fuchsia for so long! I can't find it anywhere! Anyone selling this dress?! :cry:


----------



## steph22

Ladies do any of you own a blooms shawl? I'm looking at getting one but would like to see some comparisons when wearing as Gucci site doesn't have any model pics.

http://www-m.gucci.com/uk/styles/4174243G8569965


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I am wondering if the UNICEF Boston bags with the GG flags on them are out of style? I remember wanting one when they came out but never ended up getting one, I know there were pics of celebs carrying it like Rihanna and Kylie M. Is it a dated bag now or still a cool bag???? 
Thanks!


----------



## llb2016

Hi Gucci experts!  I posted an authentication request early yesterday morning - and I'm pretty sure I did it correctly but I haven't gotten any help with it.  Could someone please let me know if I've done anything wrong?  I really appreciate the help.  Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Anyone here owns a Navy Disco?  How is it holding up??  I am eyeing this color!


----------



## Csotirov

Hey guys I have a quick question I'll post some pics later for reference but this medium soho chain bag has been sitting in the closet for about 2 years onworn and at the bottom of the bag where the canvas is sewn (literally right down the middle) is yellowed as if there is something underneath the fabric. Is this normal? Has anyone experienced this before? I'm not sure if I should send my SA pics or not. I've never had a problem with any of my Gucci bags and I know it's inside but it's still bothering me &#128557;


----------



## papertiger

Csotirov said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question I'll post some pics later for reference but this medium soho chain bag has been sitting in the closet for about 2 years onworn and at the bottom of the bag where the canvas is sewn (literally right down the middle) is yellowed as if there is something underneath the fabric. Is this normal? Has anyone experienced this before? I'm not sure if I should send my SA pics or not. I've never had a problem with any of my Gucci bags and I know it's inside but it's still bothering me &#128557;



Sounds like the glue has yellowed with the atmospheric conditions,

Bags are often glued before sewing to make sure the material/leather doesn't slip while being stitched


----------



## papertiger

llb2016 said:


> Hi Gucci experts!  I posted an authentication request early yesterday morning - and I'm pretty sure I did it correctly but I haven't gotten any help with it.  Could someone please let me know if I've done anything wrong?  I really appreciate the help.  Thank you!



Please be patient. All authenticators are volunteers. 



HeartMyMJs said:


> Anyone here owns a Navy Disco?  How is it holding up??  I am eyeing this color!



Love the navy, good choice


----------



## Azmeg

HeartMyMJs said:


> Anyone here owns a Navy Disco?  How is it holding up??  I am eyeing this color!



I have a navy Soho Disco that I got in May last year. I've had no issues with color transfer and the leather looks great (no fading or darkening). I bought the navy because I feel in love with it at the store and its a great color choice! Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## Julesi

Love the new Gucci dust bags and packaging in the black and white.  Looks much more classy than the brown.

Snooping around in Gucci store today and fell in love with so many things.

Purchased a Soho Disco small wallet.


----------



## immigratty

PandaMom said:


> These are available at BG
> Pls pm for sa info
> View attachment 3262250
> View attachment 3262252
> View attachment 3262253
> View attachment 3262254
> View attachment 3262255
> View attachment 3262256
> View attachment 3262257
> View attachment 3262258



How much for the Black large leather embossed tote?


----------



## papertiger

Julesi said:


> Love the new Gucci dust bags and packaging in the black and white.  Looks much more classy than the brown.
> 
> Snooping around in Gucci store today and fell in love with so many things.
> 
> Purchased a Soho Disco small wallet.



Well done, and glad you like it


----------



## Csotirov

So I bought a disco bag in early January... The regular person I deal with wasn't at the store and I had the pleasure of being helped by a wonderful lady. Anyways I just received this hand written card in the mail from the SA that helped me that day and have never had that happen to me before! Has anyone received a hand written card before? I just think the gesture is so kind.


----------



## papertiger

Csotirov said:


> So I bought a disco bag in early January... The regular person I deal with wasn't at the store and I had the pleasure of being helped by a wonderful lady. Anyways I just received this hand written card in the mail from the SA that helped me that day and have never had that happen to me before! Has anyone received a hand written card before? I just think the gesture is so kind.



I have, but I think it's very sweet of your SA. I have made some wonderful friends through shopping at Gucci through the years


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Hi Ladies, Do you know soho disco bag is better deal in Europe like Paris or London by comparing USA?? I appreciate for your information. 
I hope my sister would get one for me when she travel to Paris or London this summer if it is cheaper there than here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## noegirl

My tian espadrilles came today. Too exhausted to even do a reveal tonight but I love them!


----------



## anasanfran

WOW. Only two made? Can this be true?? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Runwa...036481?hash=item4af9978441:g:sosAAOSwT~9Wk~3D


----------



## barbee

anasanfran said:


> WOW. Only two made? Can this be true??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Runwa...036481?hash=item4af9978441:g:sosAAOSwT~9Wk~3D


 
Yes, wouldn't you like to know the background on this???? The ebay writeup says very little.  And the other products for sale are men's clothes, cable, electronics.  Something does not fit this picture.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> WOW. Only two made? Can this be true??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Runwa...036481?hash=item4af9978441:g:sosAAOSwT~9Wk~3D



No, 'fraid not


----------



## whifi

oops wrong thread!


----------



## papertiger

FlorenceFiona said:


> GUCCI is the brand that stay in my Heart.




GGlad to hear it *FF*

:welcome2:


----------



## HandbagDiva354

kssthis said:


> I want!! $370.




I have this charm!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My purchase a few weeks ago..,


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi fellow Gucci lovers! What do you all think of the Gucci snaffle bit bag? I'm contemplating to buy a used purse, I don't see much of this purse being sold, It was in 2011, S/S collection. I have a seller trying to sell it to me at a good price but the exterior leather and interior need to be clean professionally. If you have any experience with this kind of purse, l appreciate all input, thanks, I think it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## lanit

Does anyone have the Tian Supreme Pouch (smaller size)? I wonder how functional it would be since it is so flat. Thought it might make a nice passport/phone and receipt holder, but it is a strange siZe. It could function as a very flat clutch I suppose. So pretty but hard to figure out if I will use it very often.

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...tGridWComponent&categoryPath=Women/Gucci-Tian


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> Does anyone have the Tian Supreme Pouch (smaller size)? I wonder how functional it would be since it is so flat. Thought it might make a nice passport/phone and receipt holder, but it is a strange siZe. It could function as a very flat clutch I suppose. So pretty but hard to figure out if I will use it very often.
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...tGridWComponent&categoryPath=Women/Gucci-Tian



Hi *lanit *

good to see you here 

I'm after the large version for papers, I though the smaller might be good to keep receipts in, I'm always losing those


----------



## papertiger

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have this charm!
> 
> View attachment 3305495





HandbagDiva354 said:


> My purchase a few weeks ago..,
> 
> View attachment 3305498
> View attachment 3305499
> View attachment 3305500



Congratulations, I love that charm too, this range is one of my faves


----------



## papertiger

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi fellow Gucci lovers! What do you all think of the Gucci snaffle bit bag? I'm contemplating to buy a used purse, I don't see much of this purse being sold, It was in 2011, S/S collection. I have a seller trying to sell it to me at a good price but the exterior leather and interior need to be clean professionally. If you have any experience with this kind of purse, l appreciate all input, thanks, I think it's a beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306178



I remember they were quite pricey (the tan and dark brown more than the others). Personally I would trust anyone with cleaning Gucci but Gucci


----------



## HandbagDiva354

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, I love that charm too, this range is one of my faves



Thanks!


----------



## Butterflyweed

papertiger said:


> I remember they were quite pricey (the tan and dark brown more than the others). Personally I would trust anyone with cleaning Gucci but Gucci




Thanks papertiger


----------



## hellokimmiee

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi fellow Gucci lovers! What do you all think of the Gucci snaffle bit bag? I'm contemplating to buy a used purse, I don't see much of this purse being sold, It was in 2011, S/S collection. I have a seller trying to sell it to me at a good price but the exterior leather and interior need to be clean professionally. If you have any experience with this kind of purse, l appreciate all input, thanks, I think it's a beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306178




It really is quite beautiful!


----------



## mf112

Hello all !

I am not sure at all what category this falls under so I d apologize if I posted it incorrectly -

My question is a little hard to verbalize but I bought a pair of GUCCI high tops a few months ago and they look F%^&* AWESOME however they are the most uncomfortable shoes they have ever been made I am sure more than uncomfy my feet and ankles scream the leather is super hard and just gives me blisters so I wore only a few times and they look nice on the shelf  I have inserts in them its the ankle part that's really painful and haves no give - is there anything I can do / add to make them wearable (  they are the crystal studded high tops that came out last year ( 1200) I have the blue ones but they come in black too . 

I know I can''t complain as you wear more uncomfortable shoes I am sure however any advice is appreciated !

I put my thumb on the part that really hurts it just feels so hard - like steel or something ..


----------



## papertiger

mf112 said:


> Hello all !
> 
> I am not sure at all what category this falls under so I d apologize if I posted it incorrectly -
> 
> My question is a little hard to verbalize but I bought a pair of GUCCI high tops a few months ago and they look F%^&* AWESOME however they are the most uncomfortable shoes they have ever been made I am sure more than uncomfy my feet and ankles scream the leather is super hard and just gives me blisters so I wore only a few times and they look nice on the shelf  I have inserts in them its the ankle part that's really painful and haves no give - is there anything I can do / add to make them wearable (  they are the crystal studded high tops that came out last year ( 1200) I have the blue ones but they come in black too .
> 
> I know I can''t complain as you wear more uncomfortable shoes I am sure however any advice is appreciated !
> 
> I put my thumb on the part that really hurts it just feels so hard - like steel or something ..



When I was a tiny girl my mother put a little dab of liquid leather stretcher inside wherever any new shoes rubbed or wouldn't give. Perhaps they still sell the stuff, not sure of the brand though


----------



## barbee

Currently, on the Gucci website, no prices are listed, nor any way to order.  Wonder if this means a price increase?  Or just website problems...


----------



## SugahSweetTee

barbee said:


> Currently, on the Gucci website, no prices are listed, nor any way to order.  Wonder if this means a price increase?  Or just website problems...




Looks like some new bags added.   I see prices ok.   My work computer is in the middle of an update so it's moving slow but I definitely see new bags.


----------



## barbee

SugahSweetTee said:


> Looks like some new bags added.   I see prices ok.   My work computer is in the middle of an update so it's moving slow but I definitely see new bags.


 Thanks--I checked again, and for some reason when I typed in Gucci.com it took me to the international site.  Don't know why this would happen, as I go on the site periodically.  Dumb computer!!


----------



## vintagebags4me

I have looked all through the forum but can't find a discussion/place for this question - were the gucci bamboo handle bags faked like the GG bags of the 80's? It seems that the gucci counterfeits starting showing up in the 80's if I recall?  But maybe not - thanks for any insight and a special thanks to the authenticators of Gucci!


----------



## ScottyGal

I'm really liking the Gucci Dionysus, and find myself looking at them constantly on the Gucci website!

I haven't bought a new bag in a while.. maybe I should treat myself?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

_Lee said:


> I'm really liking the Gucci Dionysus, and find myself looking at them constantly on the Gucci website!
> 
> I haven't bought a new bag in a while.. maybe I should treat myself? [emoji14]


+1. I also kept trying them on at the boutique....always attracted at how pretty the different embroidery are. ....but always find it so seasonal as in it looks good for that season and soon will look dated. For that price I should get something more classic looking to last longer....


----------



## ScottyGal

SunkistSunkiss said:


> +1. I also kept trying them on at the boutique....always attracted at how pretty the different embroidery are. ....but always find it so seasonal as in it looks good for that season and soon will look dated. For that price I should get something more classic looking to last longer....



Someone said the same thing to me in relation to the embroidery. What do you think of the Bloom or 'plain' (e.g. just the gg with no additional embroidery or images) dionysus?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

_Lee said:


> Someone said the same thing to me in relation to the embroidery. What do you think of the Bloom or 'plain' (e.g. just the gg with no additional embroidery or images) dionysus?


I was in love with the bloom originally. .... but soon they came out with embroidery ones...at first a small patch....bee/snake etc...then more... lightning/flowers whatever..... then the whole bag full of prints and bloom. Gorgeous actually.... but that means now the bloom looks dated.... and so do those single patches... it's like they belong to past season. My current favourite is the attached.....so beautiful! 





U asked about plain vs bloom....I think bloom is prettier, but plain is more classic..... Sorry. ...  Even I myself can't decide....


----------



## Beans1212

Trying to decide between Maple Brown and Rose Beige. Any thoughts on which makes a better every day neutral?


----------



## anasanfran

This Gucci vintage suitcase that is on eBay says "over 25 years old" but any idea just how old it really is?? (Sorry, forgot to post the link) I love it!!


----------



## papertiger

SunkistSunkiss said:


> I was in love with the bloom originally. .... but soon they came out with embroidery ones...at first a small patch....bee/snake etc...then more... lightning/flowers whatever..... then the whole bag full of prints and bloom. Gorgeous actually.... but that means now the bloom looks dated.... and so do those single patches... it's like they belong to past season. My current favourite is the attached.....so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U asked about plain vs bloom....I think bloom is prettier, but plain is more classic..... Sorry. ...  Even I myself can't decide....



I don't think any of the variations look dated, I haven't even seen many (any) of them out and about yet 



Beans1212 said:


> Trying to decide between Maple Brown and Rose Beige. Any thoughts on which makes a better every day neutral?



Which bag? 



anasanfran said:


> This Gucci vintage suitcase that is on eBay says "over 25 years old" but any idea just how old it really is?? (Sorry, forgot to post the link) I love it!!



Sure, post the link/more pics and I'll take a look. Maybe take it to the vintage info thread so we'll never lose it


----------



## anasanfran

I LOVE THIS!! If i was a dealer in Vegas I would HAVE to have it!!! I am such a vintage Gucci hound!!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Desig...417264?hash=item1a1100d670:g:C5sAAOSwud1W~b0r


----------



## anasanfran

This leather horsebit chain hobo has a Gucci tag showing it is an outlet bag (with the little G in a circle). I never knew Gucci had an outlet chain hobo and it doesn't look any different than the regular ones to me. Hardware is the same, etc. What is going on here, PT?? Just curious really. I loved my chain hobo but had to sell it before the canvas started showing wear which it didn't but I didn't want to use it cause eventually it would have shown wear. I miss that bag and hate that the GG canvas bags are now creating those hole looking wear on corners and pleats (as in the Sukey) because believe it or not, I prefer GG canvas over leather. I am THAT in love with it. For some reason, I have always been partial to bags other than leather like canvas, coated or not, but prefer the non-coated Gucci canvas and because of the wear they are showing I have sold all of them. Breaks my heart!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Leath...941214?hash=item1c64f6349e:g:pYsAAOSwoBtW4IY3http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## GhstDreamer

anasanfran said:


> This leather horsebit chain hobo has a Gucci tag showing it is an outlet bag (with the little G in a circle). I never knew Gucci had an outlet chain hobo and it doesn't look any different than the regular ones to me. Hardware is the same, etc. What is going on here, PT?? Just curious really. I loved my chain hobo but had to sell it before the canvas started showing wear which it didn't but I didn't want to use it cause eventually it would have shown wear. I miss that bag and hate that the GG canvas bags are now creating those hole looking wear on corners and pleats (as in the Sukey) because believe it or not, I prefer GG canvas over leather. I am THAT in love with it. For some reason, I have always been partial to bags other than leather like canvas, coated or not, but prefer the non-coated Gucci canvas and because of the wear they are showing I have sold all of them. Breaks my heart!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Leath...941214?hash=item1c64f6349e:g:pYsAAOSwoBtW4IY3


.
Actually it is probably leftover from regular inventory and sent to the outlet for sale. Gucci doesn't destroy what it can't sell. So I don't believe it's actually an outlet bag.

PT correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Kim1980

Hi ladies, I was hoping you could help. I am looking into the Lady web, the mini size, but do you think this will remain a part of Gucci's classic collection or is it just a seasonal piece? Thanks in advance for the replies xx


----------



## cmm62

Kim1980 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping you could help. I am looking into the Lady web, the mini size, but do you think this will remain a part of Gucci's classic collection or is it just a seasonal piece? Thanks in advance for the replies xx




I love the lady web (mini or not) - even if Gucci does discontinue it the bag is such a classic saddle bag/cross body style that I think it will forever remain in use if purchased (esp if purchased in a classic color). I also think the horsebit closure makes it classic Gucci as well. The leather always looks so thick and supple too. Just my opinion but I hope it helps!


----------



## Kim1980

cmm62 said:


> I love the lady web (mini or not) - even if Gucci does discontinue it the bag is such a classic saddle bag/cross body style that I think it will forever remain in use if purchased (esp if purchased in a classic color). I also think the horsebit closure makes it classic Gucci as well. The leather always looks so thick and supple too. Just my opinion but I hope it helps!





 Hello, thank you for your reply! You have made some very good points! It is a lovely bag, I love the vintage feel of it. I am definitely going to think about it, many thanks! x


----------



## papertiger

llb2016 said:


> Hi Gucci experts!  I posted an authentication request early yesterday morning - and I'm pretty sure I did it correctly but I haven't gotten any help with it.  Could someone please let me know if I've done anything wrong?  I really appreciate the help.  Thank you!



Check the first 2 posts on the thread in my sig


----------



## papertiger

vintagebags4me said:


> I have looked all through the forum but can't find a discussion/place for this question - were the gucci bamboo handle bags faked like the GG bags of the 80's? It seems that the gucci counterfeits starting showing up in the 80's if I recall?  But maybe not - thanks for any insight and a special thanks to the authenticators of Gucci!



Gucci fakes were a mass nuisance in the '70s too 

It's harder to fake the bamboo handle bags because although bamboo is a relatively cheap material Gucci only use certain parts of the stem. Happily, I have yet to see an even fair approximation of a Bamboo top-handle, young or old. I think it must take such a lot of work to make one properly. The fake ones are


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> This leather horsebit chain hobo has a Gucci tag showing it is an outlet bag (with the little G in a circle). I never knew Gucci had an outlet chain hobo and it doesn't look any different than the regular ones to me. Hardware is the same, etc. What is going on here, PT?? Just curious really. I loved my chain hobo but had to sell it before the canvas started showing wear which it didn't but I didn't want to use it cause eventually it would have shown wear. I miss that bag and hate that the GG canvas bags are now creating those hole looking wear on corners and pleats (as in the Sukey) because believe it or not, I prefer GG canvas over leather. I am THAT in love with it. For some reason, I have always been partial to bags other than leather like canvas, coated or not, but prefer the non-coated Gucci canvas and because of the wear they are showing I have sold all of them. Breaks my heart!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Leath...941214?hash=item1c64f6349e:g:pYsAAOSwoBtW4IY3http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Could be as *GD* said although these are not usually stamped, or it could be a sample in a certain colour as I don't remember grey. Also the large model usually had material lining and the med had suede, this seems to have suede.  Bags that won't have been sold in the main stores all end up in an outlet but yes, usually: G (made for outlet) S (sample) or a hole punched through (exotic second) - I suppose someone could have reached for the wrong stamp 

This is _exactly_ the same bag: 

http://beeinstyle.com/gucci-grey-soft-leather-horsebit-hobo-bag.html#.Vw-qmYwrKP8

Did you buy it? It's really special. Mine is the med in Tobacco  



GhstDreamer said:


> .
> Actually it is probably leftover from regular inventory and sent to the outlet for sale. Gucci doesn't destroy what it can't sell. So I don't believe it's actually an outlet bag.
> 
> PT correct me if I'm wrong!



Never


----------



## papertiger

Kim1980 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping you could help. I am looking into the Lady web, the mini size, but do you think this will remain a part of Gucci's classic collection or is it just a seasonal piece? Thanks in advance for the replies xx




I have one in red (but med) from last year and Gucci are still bringing them out in new versions as well as the original tan(s). 

TBH, Gucci is a very fashion conscious brand and nothing hangs around forever. The LW has already been available for 3 seasons and is one of the most popular 'new'* models, so Gucci would be silly to discontinue them. 

To my mind since it's a re-issue of a classic 1970s bag, the original saddle shoulder bag that spawned 100s of copies back in the day, it can never really date and that is why I'll have mine forever .


----------



## Kim1980

papertiger said:


> I have one in red (but med) from last year and Gucci are still bringing them out in new versions as well as the original tan(s).
> 
> TBH, Gucci is a very fashion conscious brand and nothing hangs around forever. The LW has already been available for 3 seasons and is one of the most popular 'new'* models, so Gucci would be silly to discontinue them.
> 
> To my mind since it's a re-issue of a classic 1970s bag, the original saddle shoulder bag that spawned 100s of copies back in the day, it can never really date and that is why I'll have mine forever .




Thank you so much for your reply. I really do love it and am starting to love it more and more each day. Will let you ladies know what I decide on...ugh why does it have to be so hard?? [emoji23]


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Gucci Marmont Pumps-
Does anyone own these? Are they of good quality and worth the price? I like the style; though they are on "trend", I can see getting many years out of them.  Any input? Thanks!!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Purseonic Woman said:


> Gucci Marmont Pumps-
> 
> Does anyone own these? Are they of good quality and worth the price? I like the style; though they are on "trend", I can see getting many years out of them.  Any input? Thanks!!






Are you near to a Gucci outlet???  The prices for shoes are better there and the stock always seems plentiful when I'm in there


----------



## SugahSweetTee

The Gucci Instagram page is KILLING ME!!   so many nice new items coming out in both the women's and men's collections. 

I'm especially in love with the guccissimo items like the men's tote bag and woman's belt


----------



## Purseonic Woman

SugahSweetTee said:


> Are you near to a Gucci outlet???  The prices for shoes are better there and the stock always seems plentiful when I'm in there


They closed the one near me. 
What store should I call?!  Thanks!!


----------



## papertiger

Purseonic Woman said:


> Gucci Marmont Pumps-
> Does anyone own these? Are they of good quality and worth the price? I like the style; though they are on "trend", I can see getting many years out of them.  Any input? Thanks!!



I like them too, especially the mid heel version


----------



## anasanfran

I really think these vintage Gucci shoes should be in the Gucci museum. I think they are amazing and can't you just picture them in one of their displays? (...even though, good luck getting $699, eBay seller!) :salute:


----------



## anasanfran

Pretty amazing. PT, you just KNOW it is killing me not to purchase this puppy!! Alas, trying to buy a new Mercedes like tomorrow and just can't do it. Doesn't matter to me that one page does have writing on it...it's crisp, it's clean, it's sturdy and it's Accessory Collection to boot. And it's KILLING ME!! This one will be going down in the "ones I missed" file. Sniff. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...778485?hash=item33b50bc0f5:g:W00AAOSwbwlXCVnz


----------



## CYates91

Hi everyone - I purchased the GG Blooms medium tote in pink about 2 weeks ago at Heathrow when I left on a work trip and I'm finally arriving home tomorrow morning - so excited to pick it up ready to wear this summer! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovethe1urwith

CYates91 said:


> Hi everyone - I purchased the GG Blooms medium tote in pink about 2 weeks ago at Heathrow when I left on a work trip and I'm finally arriving home tomorrow morning - so excited to pick it up ready to wear this summer! [emoji173]&#65039;



I am lusting after that tote and am waiting for my store to get one in ~ please post pictures when you get it so I can drool.


----------



## CYates91

lovethe1urwith said:


> I am lusting after that tote and am waiting for my store to get one in ~ please post pictures when you get it so I can drool.




Will do tomorrow if I can fight the jet lag [emoji1]


----------



## anasanfran

Love this vintage travel bag going for 9 hundred something (sorry, already lost the link).


----------



## Boehm Collector

Sunshine said:


> Continue!!!


There is a great Gucci outlet store in my Town.  I have several beautiful bags that were purchased there.


----------



## CYates91

So I finally got round to taking pictures of my new GG Blooms Tote - she's so pretty [emoji1] and the packaging is crazy beautiful!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

CYates91 said:


> So I finally got round to taking pictures of my new GG Blooms Tote - she's so pretty [emoji1] and the packaging is crazy beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3359650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359654
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359657



I just bought this exact bag yesterday, and "planning" on keeping it boxed until my birthday in June.  Not sure I can wait that long after looking at your gorgeous photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Love this vintage travel bag going for 9 hundred something (sorry, already lost the link).


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I really think these vintage Gucci shoes should be in the Gucci museum. I think they are amazing and can't you just picture them in one of their displays? (...even though, good luck getting $699, eBay fseller!) :salute:



Similar to mine but mine are leather, I know you've seen them

I'm. Gonna get some more soon hopefully, this.time in Gg-print


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> Similar to mine but mine are leather, I know you've seen them
> 
> I'm. Gonna get some more soon hopefully, this.time in Gg-print


No, PT, never seen yours. Want to!!!!!!! Can you post or inbox pic?? I simply must see them!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> No, PT, never seen yours. Want to!!!!!!! Can you post or inbox pic?? I simply must see them!!!!!



Oh really? I thought you had, they're in my private albums. I've had them a few years but kept them pristime

Here's a recent link with a new pic, I was wondering if I should wear them or not 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/horse-bit-loafers-addicts-club-879786-8.html#post30245608


----------



## papertiger

CYates91 said:


> So I finally got round to taking pictures of my new GG Blooms Tote - she's so pretty [emoji1] and the packaging is crazy beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3359650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359654
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359657





lovethe1urwith said:


> I just bought this exact bag yesterday, and "planning" on keeping it boxed until my birthday in June.  Not sure I can wait that long after looking at your gorgeous photos.  Thanks for sharing.



Congratulations to both of you, I love this simple, beautiful tote


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> Oh really? I thought you had, they're in my private albums. I've had them a few years but kept them pristime
> 
> Here's a recent link with a new pic, I was wondering if I should wear them or not
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/horse-bit-loafers-addicts-club-879786-8.html#post30245608


OMG, PT, those should be in a museum also!!!!! Those are absolutely TDF!!! Classic Gucci! I don't know, PT, they might be too perfect to actually wear. I swear, vintage like this is more of a piece of art to me. I might just have them on a pedestal in my living room! Where ever did you find them and how long have you had???? They are GORGEOUS!!! Wow, look how excited I get...I can feel my seratonin level shooting up!!!   hahaha!!! _*Now give me those shoes, Dorothy!!!! *_


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> OMG, PT, those should be in a museum also!!!!! Those are absolutely TDF!!! Classic Gucci! I don't know, PT, they might be too perfect to actually wear. I swear, vintage like this is more of a piece of art to me. I might just have them on a pedestal in my living room! Where ever did you find them and how long have you had???? They are GORGEOUS!!! Wow, look how excited I get...I can feel my seratonin level shooting up!!!   hahaha!!! _*Now give me those shoes, Dorothy!!!! *_





I love them, so glad so may appreciate them too now. I've had people tell me they are the ugliest shoes, I find those people old-fashioned 

My mum's friend gave them to me when I bought some other bits (she was having a downsize clear-out and only keeping Chanel). Very lucky they fit me. 

You make me think again. Right now they are in museum condition and it would be a pity to use them. On the other hand they are in fashion anew and are just the right heel height to wear all day so...:imgbroken:


----------



## remy12

papertiger said:


> Oh really? I thought you had, they're in my private albums. I've had them a few years but kept them pristime
> 
> Here's a recent link with a new pic, I was wondering if I should wear them or not
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/horse-bit-loafers-addicts-club-879786-8.html#post30245608



Your shoes are beautiful. I would wear them and if you are reluctant to wear them, send them to me!


----------



## remy12

CYates91 said:


> So I finally got round to taking pictures of my new GG Blooms Tote - she's so pretty [emoji1] and the packaging is crazy beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3359650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359654
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359657



Gorgeous bag. Congrats............


----------



## Crunchy2

CYates91 said:


> So I finally got round to taking pictures of my new GG Blooms Tote - she's so pretty [emoji1] and the packaging is crazy beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3359650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359654
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359656
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359657



Gorgeous bag! I didn't realise that it was reversible so it becomes more versatile


----------



## Izzy48

It has been a long time since I have written on the Gucci forum. I have sold all my Gucci simply because I had some bad luck with two bags. The Gucci service was polite but it took a long while to resolve due to the bags being sent to Italy. Their quality control verified I had somehow received two defective bags both with leather problems. It made me shy away from another Gucci product until I saw this bag. The quality looks quite nice so I am now the happy owner of another Gucci bag. 










The slide which closes the bag is excellent and secure and I love the tassels.

Sorry ladies, I should not have put this here but in the sale thread!!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Izzy48 said:


> It has been a long time since I have written on the Gucci forum. I have sold all my Gucci simply because I had some bad luck with two bags. The Gucci service was polite but it took a long while to resolve due to the bags being sent to Italy. Their quality control verified I had somehow received two defective bags both with leather problems. It made me shy away from another Gucci product until I saw this bag. The quality looks quite nice so I am now the happy owner of another Gucci bag.
> 
> View attachment 3366996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366999
> 
> 
> The slide which closes the bag is excellent and secure and I love the tassels.
> 
> Sorry ladies, I should not have put this here but in the sale thread!!






That bag is gorgeous!!   Hope you have good luck with it.


----------



## cmm62

Izzy48 said:


> It has been a long time since I have written on the Gucci forum. I have sold all my Gucci simply because I had some bad luck with two bags. The Gucci service was polite but it took a long while to resolve due to the bags being sent to Italy. Their quality control verified I had somehow received two defective bags both with leather problems. It made me shy away from another Gucci product until I saw this bag. The quality looks quite nice so I am now the happy owner of another Gucci bag.
> 
> View attachment 3366996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366999
> 
> 
> The slide which closes the bag is excellent and secure and I love the tassels.
> 
> Sorry ladies, I should not have put this here but in the sale thread!!




Stunning, nothing like Gucci red! Welcome back to Gucci [emoji106]&#127995;I hope this experience is far better!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Izzy48 said:


> It has been a long time since I have written on the Gucci forum. I have sold all my Gucci simply because I had some bad luck with two bags. The Gucci service was polite but it took a long while to resolve due to the bags being sent to Italy. Their quality control verified I had somehow received two defective bags both with leather problems. It made me shy away from another Gucci product until I saw this bag. The quality looks quite nice so I am now the happy owner of another Gucci bag.
> 
> View attachment 3366996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366999
> 
> 
> The slide which closes the bag is excellent and secure and I love the tassels.
> 
> Sorry ladies, I should not have put this here but in the sale thread!!



Beautiful!


----------



## chubbychoco

Hi ladies.  I'm new to gucci thread.  To those with the icon bit boston bag.  Are u still using yours? Is it a heavy bag?  And hows the leather holding up.  I'm interested in getting a preloved one on ebay.  But I'm hesitant because its  maybe 6 years since its been discontinued.. hope u can help me decide.  Tia!


----------



## papertiger

chubbychoco said:


> Hi ladies.  I'm new to gucci thread.  To those with the icon bit boston bag.  Are u still using yours? Is it a heavy bag?  And hows the leather holding up.  I'm interested in getting a preloved one on ebay.  But I'm hesitant because its  maybe 6 years since its been discontinued.. hope u can help me decide.  Tia!



It's more a case of how much it's been used rather than how old it is.


----------



## chubbychoco

papertiger said:


> It's more a case of how much it's been used rather than how old it is.



PT....yes.  is icon bit an everyday bag? The leather is guccisima black.


----------



## papertiger

chubbychoco said:


> PT....yes.  is icon bit an everyday bag? The leather is guccisima black.



Absolutely, can't go wrong


----------



## chubbychoco

papertiger said:


> Absolutely, can't go wrong



PT thank u!  Its gonna be my 1st gucci bag:')


----------



## papertiger

chubbychoco said:


> PT thank u!  Its gonna be my 1st gucci bag:')



Please do a reveal when you get it and tell us what you think


----------



## chubbychoco

papertiger said:


> Please do a reveal when you get it and tell us what you think



I will PT.  Tnx!


----------



## Adaniels729

Hi everyone!  I am desperately seeking a pink soho disco.  Does anyone have one that can post pics? And/or do you know any specific color names?  I bought the fuchsia disco during the sale but it's a little too purple for me.  I'm looking for something pink... Does it exist?! Help!


----------



## anasanfran

Oooo, I like. It's not mint but rare enough for me to love it. Actually, I have never seen a vintage Gucci suitcase like this with the web handle strap like this. And just love the diamante interior. Sigh, but alas, I have to be good. Ban and all. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Guc...208193?hash=item5d65393bc1:g:h78AAOSwMNxXT0b5


----------



## papertiger

Adaniels729 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am desperately seeking a pink soho disco.  Does anyone have one that can post pics? And/or do you know any specific color names?  I bought the fuchsia disco during the sale but it's a little too purple for me.  I'm looking for something pink... Does it exist?! Help!



The pink just gone on discount is very pretty but I could never wear such a blue-pink either 

Have you looked through the Disco club thread? There have been many pinks through the seasons, all kinds. 

I especially remember this one (below) because it was the first season they came out (I think). Off the top of my head I remember a strong pink patent and lovely rose and some softer hues too


----------



## papertiger

Still waiting for these shoes (missed the courier yesterday by a whisker ) 

I can't wait to wear with my leather hearts Boston from 2009 (photo below actually from www.fashionphile.com) Chanel suit from the '60s and Acorno Rapaci silk scarf and green enamel horse-bit bracelet. (June is full of occasions so been busy organising...)


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Oooo, I like. It's not mint but rare enough for me to love it. Actually, I have never seen a vintage Gucci suitcase like this with the web handle strap like this. And just love the diamante interior. Sigh, but alas, I have to be good. Ban and all.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Guc...208193?hash=item5d65393bc1:g:h78AAOSwMNxXT0b5



Early example of GG-print suitcase from 1972. I've never seen one quite like this either.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

anasanfran said:


> Oooo, I like. It's not mint but rare enough for me to love it. Actually, I have never seen a vintage Gucci suitcase like this with the web handle strap like this. And just love the diamante interior. Sigh, but alas, I have to be good. Ban and all.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Guc...208193?hash=item5d65393bc1:g:h78AAOSwMNxXT0b5






It's gorgeous.


----------



## Crunchy2

So I was browsing The Gucci site and clicked on the shoe section....bad idea! I am in love with the new collection using the red/blue green/blue Gucci stripe 

PT your shoes and bag are a great match! Who would have thought after being made so many years apart!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Crunchy2 said:


> So I was browsing The Gucci site and clicked on the shoe section....bad idea! I am in love with the new collection using the red/blue green/blue Gucci stripe :I love:






That snake & leather pump caught my eye during pre season. It may knock me off ban island


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I really think these vintage Gucci shoes should be in the Gucci museum. I think they are amazing and can't you just picture them in one of their displays? (...even though, good luck getting $699, eBay seller!) :salute:



I _have_ to show you these my darling *anasanfran*. So close almost as good as the originals but easier on my conscience to wear


----------



## papertiger

Crunchy2 said:


> So I was browsing The Gucci site and clicked on the shoe section....bad idea! I am in love with the new collection using the red/blue green/blue Gucci stripe
> 
> PT your shoes and bag are a great match! Who would have thought after being made so many years apart!



I know, I'm amazed myself but maybe Michele had more than a hand in creating that Valentine collection  Strangely so many people started mentioning that bag again. I need to make the most of it, it certainly hasn't earned its keep yet. 

I cannot get enough of AM's shoes and boots, I've already bought 4 pairs this year 





SugahSweetTee said:


> That snake & leather pump caught my eye during pre season. It may knock me off ban island
> 
> View attachment 3371366



and me the Dionysus snake bootie with the mid-heel, I'm weighing up that one against the (very) gold long ones 

You'll have to try the pump on, they'll have to fit perfectly at that heel height


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> I _have_ to show you these my darling *anasanfran*. So close almost as good as the originals but easier on my conscience to wear



I love them!! Are they new? At Gucci now? I love the supreme canvas and the heel is perfect. Now those you can wear, pt. The other ones need to be under glass. I want these!!! What is their name?? Me and you are far enough away from each other that we won't be caught with the same shoes on!!! hahahha


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I love them!! Are they new? At Gucci now? I love the supreme canvas and the heel is perfect. Now those you can wear, pt. The other ones need to be under glass. I want these!!! What is their name?? Me and you are far enough away from each other that we won't be caught with the same shoes on!!! hahahha





Yes, they're new. Please get them too if you can. I had to contact Head Office for my size. (They're TTS)

GG Supreme Studded Pump 

https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/sale...mps/gg-supreme-studded-pump-p-408278KWZ809794


----------



## Crunchy2

I absolutely love these but I would probably never take them off apart from going to work and on date night. The soles would be worn in no time !


https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w...hoes/Womens-Ballerinas#share-by-email-overlay


----------



## papertiger

Crunchy2 said:


> I absolutely love these but I would probably never take them off apart from going to work and on date night. The soles would be worn in no time !
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w...hoes/Womens-Ballerinas#share-by-email-overlay



Very pretty! 

I'm thinking of having a rubber 1/2 sold put on mine. I know I shouldn't but the floors at work are really slippery


----------



## Crunchy2

papertiger said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> I'm thinking of having a rubber 1/2 sold put on mine. I know I shouldn't but the floors at work are really slippery



Thanks PT. I agree that you shouldn't but for our own safety and also extending the life of the shoes, it would be a good idea 
Then the shoes could be worn all the time


----------



## Strycnyn

Traveling to Italy in July and wondered if anyone knew the price of Gucci Jordaan metallic loafer
Style 404069 B8B00 8106. TIA


----------



## papertiger

Strycnyn said:


> Traveling to Italy in July and wondered if anyone knew the price of Gucci Jordaan metallic loafer
> Style 404069 B8B00 8106. TIA



I couldn't find a jordaan loafer in that colour but 

404069 B8B00 *8016 * = 550 Euros


----------



## GhstDreamer

papertiger said:


> I _have_ to show you these my darling *anasanfran*. So close almost as good as the originals but easier on my conscience to wear



These are gorgeous and so unique! And I totally love the shape of the heel too!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> These are gorgeous and so unique! And I totally love the shape of the heel too!



Thanks so much *GhstDreamer*, I'm so excited about those shoes it's quite silly


----------



## papertiger

Very exciting week. As well as picking up my beautiful new ring (posted in mini reveal thread) I also won an amazing vintage piece on-line which I hope will be here soon. Can't wait!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Right now on


papertiger said:


> Very exciting week. As well as picking up my beautiful new ring (posted in mini reveal thread) I also won an amazing vintage piece on-line which I hope will be here soon. Can't wait!


That's awesome PT!  Btw I love your new shoes and ring.


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Right now on
> 
> That's awesome PT!  Btw I love your new shoes and ring.


Thanks so much XXX


----------



## papertiger

It's arrived 







More pics in the mini reveal thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-new-gucci-a-collective-mini-reveal-thread.905408/page-22


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Yay!  
Enjoy your awesome jewelry box. 
My Bree Guccissima disco bag is coming today. I can't wait!!  That's the only thing I got during this sale (besides a Fendi Zucca watch... Oops lol)


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yay!
> Enjoy your awesome jewelry box.
> *My Bree Guccissima disco bag is coming today. I can't wait!!  That's the only thing I got during this sale (besides a Fendi Zucca watch... Oops lol)*



You've done well! So many people forget there's a few Discos, not just the Soho kind. Can't wait to see, lovely little useful bags are a total joy


----------



## mysterious79

Hi everyone, I picked up this Gucci today for $8 at an estate sale, but I have no idea what it is. It has a hook at the top to hang and is just over a foot from top to bottom. Any ideas?


----------



## Rina337

mysterious79 said:


> Hi everyone, I picked up this Gucci today for $8 at an estate sale, but I have no idea what it is. It has a hook at the top to hang and is just over a foot from top to bottom. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3389700
> View attachment 3389701



Could it be a glove case?


----------



## mysterious79

You know that would make sense, it seems about the right size. We were thinking maybe it could be a necklace holder of some sort, but gloves seems like the better answer. Thank you, we were really stumped!


----------



## Discounts

You could probably hang belts or ties. I guess 1 foot is too little but maybe it is for travel?


----------



## papertiger

mysterious79 said:


> Hi everyone, I picked up this Gucci today for $8 at an estate sale, but I have no idea what it is. It has a hook at the top to hang and is just over a foot from top to bottom. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3389700
> View attachment 3389701



I would have said it's a tie case but I'm sure it would work for gloves too


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hi everyone!!  For those who cleaned their cotton linen interior, what did you use and did it work??

My sister borrowed my bag and her lipstick cap opened and now it's mostly stained inside. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi everyone!!  For those who cleaned their cotton linen interior, what did you use and did it work??
> 
> My sister borrowed my bag and her lipstick cap opened and now it's mostly stained inside. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]



Hi no mater how hard I try to resist lending expensive items out to family members; it always comes back with some sort of damage. Accident or not; Why is that?  
Well I found this on the Internet.  I hope it helps. Good luck! 

"Grab the liquid dish detergent. Standard liquid dish detergent can help safely remove lipstick and lip-liner stains from most cotton or polyester handbag linings. (For all other materials, it’s best to take the bag to a dry cleaner.) To apply, dilute a capful of dish detergent with an equal amount of warm water. Pull the lining as far out of the bag as you can. Then, using a cotton swab, apply the mixture to the stain in a circular motion, says clothing-care expert Steve Boorstein. Switch swabs often so you don’t rub the pigment back into the fabric. Allow the bag to air-dry. Repeat until the stain is removed."


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi no mater how hard I try to resist lending expensive items out to family members; it always comes back with some sort of damage. Accident or not; Why is that?
> Well I found this on the Internet.  I hope it helps. Good luck!
> 
> "Grab the liquid dish detergent. Standard liquid dish detergent can help safely remove lipstick and lip-liner stains from most cotton or polyester handbag linings. (For all other materials, it’s best to take the bag to a dry cleaner.) To apply, dilute a capful of dish detergent with an equal amount of warm water. Pull the lining as far out of the bag as you can. Then, using a cotton swab, apply the mixture to the stain in a circular motion, says clothing-care expert Steve Boorstein. Switch swabs often so you don’t rub the pigment back into the fabric. Allow the bag to air-dry. Repeat until the stain is removed."



Thank you so much!!!  I will look into it!!


----------



## Auvina15

Does anyone know if this bag ever went on sale on Gucci website or retailers before? I fell in love with the off white color but the only place I can order now is Saks in full price!!! I saw Gucci online had the chocolate color marked down before but not sure about the Mystic white guccissima. Not sure if its worth  to order in full price!!!???Thank you for the inputs!!!


----------



## Qteepiec

Is the Soho Mini chain crossbody discontinued? I don't see any on the Gucci website. What colors did it last come in other than Fushia and Orange? I hope the outlet will carry it soon


----------



## j19

Does anyone know anything about this bag? Any mod shots?






"Original GG Canvas Tote" Style 308928 F4CSN 8527


----------



## Sheila902

Qteepiec said:


> Is the Soho Mini chain crossbody discontinued? I don't see any on the Gucci website. What colors did it last come in other than Fushia and Orange? I hope the outlet will carry it soon


It came in black also... (Edited)


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I loved seeing all the beautiful Gucci's you guys have posted highlighted in today's PurseBlog!


----------



## ScottyGal

Has the Emily been discontinued? I can't find it on UK or US site


----------



## Kdiane

Hi!

Can anyone tell me if anywhere in Italy still sell the rose beige (the light pink) coloured soho disco bag?

I've heard the colour is discontinued/hard to find?

Thank you!


----------



## anasanfran

This is my HUMONGOUS vintage Gucci duffle bag and it is the biggest I have ever seen. It is 30" length and 16" depth. A bit misshapen but it's from the Accessory Collection and I have discovered that any of the bags from that decade can be shaped to perfection with a fabric steamer, some clothes pins, a lot of stuffing and a little patience,. Update pics in one week so stay tuned... https://goo.gl/photos/CsbM1nFK2XTao3Eq5


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> Has the Emily been discontinued? I can't find it on UK or US site



Could be, I know there were plenty in the sale


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> This is my HUMONGOUS vintage Gucci duffle bag and it is the biggest I have ever seen. It is 30" length and 16" depth. A bit misshapen but it's from the Accessory Collection and I have discovered that any of the bags from that decade can be shaped to perfection with a fabric steamer, some clothes pins, a lot of stuffing and a little patience,. Update pics in one week so stay tuned... https://goo.gl/photos/CsbM1nFK2XTao3Eq5



It's disappeared!


----------



## Mr. Right

Hi. I'm wondering if Gucci releases colors exclusively for a certain region? I'm asking because there is a brown leather briefcase in a site in Middle East but such color is not available in Gucci's website.


----------



## papertiger

Mr. Right said:


> Hi. I'm wondering if Gucci releases colors exclusively for a certain region? I'm asking because there is a brown leather briefcase in a site in Middle East but such color is not available in Gucci's website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421094




Have you got the code number for the brown?


----------



## ScottyGal

papertiger said:


> Could be, I know there were plenty in the sale



Oh no  I've wanted one for ages!
Im going to NYC next month so maybe something in the store will catch my eye, or even at Gucci Outlet!


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> Oh no  I've wanted one for ages!
> Im going to NYC next month so maybe something in the store will catch my eye, or even at Gucci Outlet!



Don't panic. Lots of things have disappeared from the site that haven't gone from the store (thinking of the floral tapestry bag I really love but it's HUGE and rather heavy). You will have your Emily  Think how many stores now sell Gucci and don't pay any attention to what should be on sale like UK Feathers and Matches, I'm sure different US dpt stores too.


----------



## BgaHolic

Hey everyone!  I haven't been here in a very long time; been a bit busy!!!  I could use some advice.  I am finally interested in selling my Marrakech handbag to a consignment shop.  The problem is the serial number on the leather tab has worn out.  Any advice?  I wish I had posted it in my photos on here when I bought it!  TIA!


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't been here in a very long time; been a bit busy!!!  I could use some advice.  I am finally interested in selling my Marrakech handbag to a consignment shop.  The problem is the serial number on the leather tab has worn out.  Any advice?  I wish I had posted it in my photos on here when I bought it!  TIA!



It's a problem for _some_ consignment stores because they may employ people who only go by the tag. Anyone who actually knows their Gucci bags will be able to tell if the bag is authentic regardless. I've never needed to and therefore can't recommend from experience, but you could obtain a letter of authenticity from someone like Castira before you take it for consignment (the only place that seems to know their Gucci)


----------



## BgaHolic

As always, thanks Papertiger!


----------



## pbmuffin

Anyone seen any of the new Marmont Matelasse bags in person? Neither of my local boutiques have them in stock and I'm dying to see one in person. Curious if the quality is as high as it looks in the photos.


----------



## BgaHolic

Yes,  I was just at the boutique today.  I would like to buy the camera shaped Marmont bag in red.  It's a tad larger and will fit all the items I will need to bring. It has a zipper closure and long chain strap. I was searching for an evening bag and I liked the elegant feel of this bag.  I just wish there were more color choices.  I only saw it in creme, golden yellow and black.


----------



## aa12

hi, can anyone recommend a bloomingdales SA for gucci?


----------



## ScottyGal

Will anyone be visiting the Gucci outlet at Woodbury over the next few weeks? I'm going to NYC at the end of the month and wondering what the stock is like


----------



## Tsangtastic

The Gucci Dionysus in blue suede.


----------



## leooh

Tsangtastic said:


> The Gucci Dionysus in blue suede.



you look amazing!


----------



## leooh

BgaHolic said:


> Yes,  I was just at the boutique today.  I would like to buy the camera shaped Marmont bag in red.  It's a tad larger and will fit all the items I will need to bring. It has a zipper closure and long chain strap. I was searching for an evening bag and I liked the elegant feel of this bag.  I just wish there were more color choices.  I only saw it in creme, golden yellow and black.



I've been really attracted to the camera bag in red ever since I saw it on the website. Did you buy it in the end?


----------



## BgaHolic

Hi leooh!  I believe the exact style that has my attention is the Marmont Matelasse.  I only see it in the cream, mustard yellow and black.  I'm not sure if it comes in the red.  It's a tad bit larger than the other styles which I need to fit my eye glass cases, wallet, key fob, phone and lip gloss.  As for the price, it's a bit steep and if there is one thing I've learned from my buying experience, it's patience and I will be able to obtain it in the fall when they have their sale.


----------



## leooh

hi BgHolic, you mean this right? 


yes it doesn't seem to come in red, which is a great pity! really good advise not buying straight away... hope more colours come soon


----------



## Eskibot

off topic but how do I post a new thread


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Eskibot said:


> off topic but how do I post a new thread


If it's about Gucci it's not off topic. 
Dont think you can start a thread until you have a certain number of posts; however with this new forum I may be wrong.


----------



## Eskibot

Got a question about the supreme GG canvas. Does it get dirty quickly since its cloth? Thinking about getting one of the wallets in that canvas


----------



## papertiger

Eskibot said:


> Got a question about the supreme GG canvas. Does it get dirty quickly since its cloth? Thinking about getting one of the wallets in that canvas



Supreme canvas is a coated canvas, the original canvas (uncoated) is more delicate and prone to dirt


----------



## Eskibot

So i should be alright 


papertiger said:


> Supreme canvas is a coated canvas, the original canvas (uncoated) is more delicate and prone to dirt


so i should be alright with putting it in my back pocket everyday?


----------



## papertiger

Eskibot said:


> So i should be alright
> 
> so i should be alright with putting it in my back pocket everyday?



I would have thought so, normal wear for a wallet


----------



## Roxall

Hi everyone!

I am doing a thesis about "luxury brands and their image on social media" for my Master in International Business.
Could you please fill out this survey? It takes only 5 min to fill it.
Thank you very much for your help! 

_N.B.: Please note that your responses will, of course, be anonymous_

Also, let me know if you'd like to have a chat about this subject with me. I would be happy to hear your opinion.


----------



## mbaboutabag

Roxall said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am doing a thesis about "luxury brands and their image on social media" for my Master in International Business.
> Could you please fill out this survey? It takes only 5 min to fill it.
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> _N.B.: Please note that your responses will, of course, be anonymous_
> 
> Also, let me know if you'd like to have a chat about this subject with me. I would be happy to hear your opinion.


Hi I've just joined and posted a new conversation asking you ladies to help me! Could you come over and check it out? I'm not sure how to work this site yet, though I'm sure that will change very soon  I know this is the wrong place to write this but I'm still learning sorry... I'll fill out the survey!


----------



## papertiger

mbaboutabag said:


> Hi I've just joined and posted a new conversation asking you ladies to help me! Could you come over and check it out? I'm not sure how to work this site yet, though I'm sure that will change very soon  I know this is the wrong place to write this but I'm still learning sorry... I'll fill out the survey!



Welcome to tPF and Gucci forum

What is it that you want to do *mbaboutabag? *We're all just members here trying to help each other out


----------



## Roxall

mbaboutabag said:


> Hi I've just joined and posted a new conversation asking you ladies to help me! Could you come over and check it out? I'm not sure how to work this site yet, though I'm sure that will change very soon  I know this is the wrong place to write this but I'm still learning sorry... I'll fill out the survey!


Thank you! Sure! Let me know where it is.


----------



## papertiger

Roxall said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am doing a thesis about "luxury brands and their image on social media" for my Master in International Business.
> Could you please fill out this survey? It takes only 5 min to fill it.
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> _N.B.: Please note that your responses will, of course, be anonymous_
> 
> Also, let me know if you'd like to have a chat about this subject with me. I would be happy to hear your opinion.



Hi *Roxall*,

Welcome to tPF and Gucci too

Great that you're doing Masters, however, researchers (professional and otherwise) should not to solicit for volunteers on tPF. Join in the fun on tPF, you will come to conclusions in your own way.


----------



## Roxall

papertiger said:


> Hi *Roxall*,
> 
> Welcome to tPF and Gucci too
> 
> Great that you're doing Masters, however, researchers (professional and otherwise) should not to solicit for volunteers on tPF. Join in the fun on tPF, you will come to conclusions in your own way.


Ok, thanks for letting me know.
I just needed some quantitative answers urgently. But I do understand your policy.


----------



## mbaboutabag

Roxall said:


> Thank you! Sure! Let me know where it is.





Roxall said:


> Thank you! Sure! Let me know where it is.


http://forum.purseblog.com/conversa...y-first-designer-bag-im-about-to-buy.4041895/


----------



## mbaboutabag

papertiger said:


> Welcome to tPF and Gucci forum
> 
> What is it that you want to do *mbaboutabag? *We're all just members here trying to help each other out


If you could help me here! http://forum.purseblog.com/conversa...y-first-designer-bag-im-about-to-buy.4041895/


----------



## papertiger

mbaboutabag said:


> If you could help me here! http://forum.purseblog.com/conversa...y-first-designer-bag-im-about-to-buy.4041895/



The link above goes to 'Error' but of course I'll try to help you if I can.


----------



## tubemate

Where to buy genuine Gucci in the United States


----------



## anumus

Has anyone owned a suede bag that has been used a lot and has a little bit of age already? I have been drooling for Gucci Dionysus suede bag but I am worried that it will not stay on good condition and fabulous as long as other leathers do. I have never owned a quality suede bag so looking for some insight. Thanks in advance!


----------



## papertiger

tubemate said:


> Where to buy genuine Gucci in the United States



If you stick to gucci stand-alones, concessions in department stores and https://www.gucci.com/us/en/ you should be fine. 

If you're looking for discounts, sales, deals or outlets check out our relevant thread http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...als-thread-no-chatting-please.499838/page-124 and if you need to talk about anything that's on there or ask any other questions post on http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...and-auction-deals-chat-thread.905572/page-113


----------



## papertiger

anumus said:


> Has anyone owned a suede bag that has been used a lot and has a little bit of age already? I have been drooling for Gucci Dionysus suede bag but I am worried that it will not stay on good condition and fabulous as long as other leathers do. I have never owned a quality suede bag so looking for some insight. Thanks in advance!



I have plenty of Gucci suede new and old. Suede is as hardy as any leather of comparative quality (if you look at the underside of leather it is suede). On lighter suede dust and dirt can be the biggest problem but as far as I know Gucci still clean suede. Keep away from oil and grease of course and if you ever brush, use a soft brush gently. 

My advice is to go with a darker suede for obvious reasons. I spray with any reputable, mainstream suede protecter before using but Gucci don't advise it.


----------



## anumus

papertiger said:


> I have plenty of Gucci suede new and old. Suede is as hardy as any leather of comparative quality (if you look at the underside of leather it is suede). On lighter suede dust and dirt can be the biggest problem but as far as I know Gucci still clean suede. Keep away from oil and grease of course and if you ever brush, use a soft brush gently.
> 
> My advice is to go with a darker suede for obvious reasons. I spray with any reputable, mainstream suede protecter before using but Gucci don't advise it.



Thanks! Actually I have had my eye on this one, it is not so light but not very dark either. What do you think?

 Also red suede could be nice but then again brown goes with everything. There is a blue leather (not suede) available in selfridges that I have also been looking at, it is soooo hard to decide. I have been now trying to decide on the best option for me for so long I am worried soon I will get none . Also in Finland there is really limited options to view Gucci bags live anywhere. I am travelling to Italy next month and will visit a Gucci store in Naples and hoping there are many options to choose from so I do not have to just order online. All posing photos of this bags variations would also be very welcome


----------



## papertiger

anumus said:


> Thanks! Actually I have had my eye on this one, it is not so light but not very dark either. What do you think?
> 
> Also red suede could be nice but then again brown goes with everything. There is a blue leather (not suede) available in selfridges that I have also been looking at, it is soooo hard to decide. I have been now trying to decide on the best option for me for so long I am worried soon I will get none . Also in Finland there is really limited options to view Gucci bags live anywhere. I am travelling to Italy next month and will visit a Gucci store in Naples and hoping there are many options to choose from so I do not have to just order online. All posing photos of this bags variations would also be very welcome



How lovely to go to Naples! Are you going to the nearby islands of Ischia Capri too, and are you seeing Pompeii?. So much sad news from Italy ATM, the country need more tourists and their business. 

Back to bags. I think I would check out all the colours when you get to Italy so you can try them on. The shade red is perhaps slightly darker than the beige but then dark beige is an easy neutral for most. 

I haven't seen the 'Vintage Blue' leather IRL, my guess is it's not quite as bright away from the studio lights. It's also a good choice but it says there's only 1 available. It also has a brocade lining whereas the suede have leather (moire in the zipped pocket).


----------



## anumus

papertiger said:


> How lovely to go to Naples! Are you going to the nearby islands of Ischia Capri too, and are you seeing Pompeii?. So much sad news from Italy ATM, the country need more tourists and their business.
> 
> Back to bags. I think I would check out all the colours when you get to Italy so you can try them on. The shade red is perhaps slightly darker than the beige but then dark beige is an easy neutral for most.
> 
> I haven't seen the 'Vintage Blue' leather IRL, my guess is it's not quite as bright away from the studio lights. It's also a good choice but it says there's only 1 available. It also has a brocade lining whereas the suede have leather (moire in the zipped pocket).



I will just wait for Italy and spend lots of time in the Gucci store to decide. Thanks for your insight!

We are actually going for kind of a roadtrip to Amalfi coast, and will visit many cities there(Positano, Sorrento,Ravello are on the list too ). We will rent a car and have an apartment in Vico Equense from where we will do day trips. We have also Capri on our list as it is really a must see place if you go there. Also one day trip is planned to Pompeii when we visit Napels too.

I am so looking forward for it! If anyone has been there any bag shopping hints are much appreciated, I could not really find any designer brand stores there like Céline or Gucci (except Naples). But I am sure that there are some butiques that sell quality designer bags, just did not find any yet


----------



## papertiger

anumus said:


> I will just wait for Italy and spend lots of time in the Gucci store to decide. Thanks for your insight!
> 
> We are actually going for kind of a roadtrip to Amalfi coast, and will visit many cities there(Positano, Sorrento,Ravello are on the list too ). We will rent a car and have an apartment in Vico Equense from where we will do day trips. We have also Capri on our list as it is really a must see place if you go there. Also one day trip is planned to Pompeii when we visit Napels too.
> 
> I am so looking forward for it! If anyone has been there any bag shopping hints are much appreciated, I could not really find any designer brand stores there like Céline or Gucci (except Naples). But I am sure that there are some butiques that sell quality designer bags, just did not find any yet



Sounds great, you will have a wonderful time!!!

There's also gucci on Capri: 

via camerelle 25-27
capri, capri
80073
+39.081.83.70.820


----------



## edaluv

Do we have an area that we can post items for sale to other members?


----------



## GhstDreamer

edaluv said:


> Do we have an area that we can post items for sale to other members?


That's not allowed on this forum.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi. I plan on buying a Gucci Disco bag from Bonanza; vendor Designer_Merchandise.
Does anyone know this vendor?
I've been conversing with him (Igor) because I mentioned they're stock photos on the site. He told me they come from his warehouse and guarantee them to be authentic. When I addressed certain issues; he got right back to me and even had his distributor address concerns I had with stitching, etc. he gave me a whole history regarding stitching and dates.
But why am I still hesitant lol.  He even sent me a drop box with photos; however the ID # was listed under each bag.  But he also states he provides an invoice from Gucci showing the volume of bags he purchased from Gucci guaranteeing  their authenticity. 
Question: if I buy the Gucci disco bag, would I be able to still list in the authentication thread?
Thanks.


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I plan on buying a Gucci Disco bag from Bonanza; vendor Designer_Merchandise.
> Does anyone know this vendor?
> I've been conversing with him (Igor) because I mentioned they're stock photos on the site. He told me they come from his warehouse and guarantee them to be authentic. When I addressed certain issues; he got right back to me and even had his distributor address concerns I had with stitching, etc. he gave me a whole history regarding stitching and dates.
> But why am I still hesitant lol.  He even sent me a drop box with photos; however the ID # was listed under each bag.  But he also states he provides an invoice from Gucci showing the volume of bags he purchased from Gucci guaranteeing  their authenticity.
> Question: if I buy the Gucci disco bag, would I be able to still list in the authentication thread?
> Thanks.



TBH, the more sellers talk about authenticity the more fish I find. Gucci are very, very fussy about who they supply and have strict terms and conditions for points of sale, so either he is getting his bags from a third party (fake or authentic) or he's over ordering for a legit boutique and selling the 'extra' profit-tax-free on Bnza.  

On who 'we' serve. Each authenticator has their _own_ rules. Some only work on active listings, some only buyers and some will help sellers too (though only before listing/selling). Personally I work on anything (mostly old or vintage) from anyone who's not taking the ****


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> TBH, the more sellers talk about authenticity the more fish I find. Gucci are very, very fussy about who they supply and have strict terms and conditions for points of sale, so either he is getting his bags from a third party (fake or authentic) or he's over ordering for a legit boutique and selling the 'extra' profit-tax-free on Bnza.
> 
> On who 'we' serve. Each authenticator has their _own_ rules. Some only work on active listings, some only buyers and some will help sellers too (though only before listing/selling). Personally I work on anything (mostly old or vintage) from anyone who's not taking the ****


Hi PT, nice to hear from you. 
Thanks for the info, but after counting all the Gucci bags I have, I decided I really don't need another one. So I am going to stay away from looking any further.


----------



## anasanfran

I am loving this vintage belt! I could rock this belt today and would buy it in a heartbeat if I could get it around me once, let alone twice.


----------



## snibor

anasanfran said:


> I am loving this vintage belt! I could rock this belt today and would buy it in a heartbeat if I could get it around me once, let alone twice.
> View attachment 3476374



Luv it.


----------



## Tsangtastic

Ready for Fall. Welcome to the closet Gucci!


----------



## Izzy48

Ladies, I have a question for all of you. I am considering purchasing the GG Marmot leather shoulder bag but I have not seen it IRL.
This is the link to it:

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...egoryPath=Women/Handbags/Womens-Shoulder-Bags

Has anyone seen this bag or has anyone purchased it? If so, what is your opinion? I haven't had a great deal of success purchasing online but at present I don't have time to drive/fly to another city for a look or to purchase.  I would truly appreciate your input on this bag.


----------



## Roosakkeli88

Hi!

Could someone tell me how to change the currency on gucci.com? I would want to see how are the Norwegian prices compared to euro...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Roosakkeli88 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone tell me how to change the currency on gucci.com? I would want to see how are the Norwegian prices compared to euro...



Look at the big brown screen above for locations.  

Hi. When you go to Gucci.com; there's a menu on the left top; click on that and you'll see a drop down menu; it's almost near the bottom; click on Ships to..... and put your location.


----------



## Roosakkeli88

I tried it, but it doesn't change the currency...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hmm that's strange. 
When I clicked on Norway I got the price on top and when I clicked on United Kingdom I got the price below it. It appears to be working for me.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Roosakkeli88 said:


> I tried it, but it doesn't change the currency...



See above post.


----------



## Roosakkeli88

Yeah, I get the pounds, dollars and euros too, but apparently the site doesn't show other currencies, such as Swedish or Norwegian krones.  Thanks anyway


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Roosakkeli88 said:


> Yeah, I get the pounds, dollars and euros too, but apparently the site doesn't show other currencies, such as Swedish or Norwegian krones.  Thanks anyway


Sorry to hear that. Well I guess there's the good old currency converter. 

http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/

Euros to Krones above photo.


----------



## Maisy Grey

anasanfran said:


> I am loving this vintage belt! I could rock this belt today and would buy it in a heartbeat if I could get it around me once, let alone twice.
> View attachment 3476374



oh god im in love


----------



## gemidevi

Not sure this is the right thread, but I have to say I have fallen in love. Not only am I loving the Gucci Diana Bamboo Hobo on Yoogi's closet (which I hope is authentic, I plan to purchase soon!) but I want, want, want the Tian Bamboo Tote. Did I mention I want it? 

I don't have a SA that I can just call and trust yet...but if anyone does at Vacaville, can you please ask if they have the tote at the outlet? Or does anyone know?? Nevada day is coming up and it's only 2.5 hrs away from me...I'll make the trip for the bag. Or maybe it'll come up in a sale somewhere? Thoughts anyone?? 

TIA for the help!


----------



## Maxie25

Just wondering if the Blooms line is permanent or does anyone know if they will discontinue it in the near future?  Really want some items but I want to purchase a Soho Disco while I still can.


----------



## Roosakkeli88

Hi! Does anyone have hats from the children's department? I was looking at this:
https://www.gucci.com/fi/en_gb/pr/c.../Girls/Girls-Accessories/Girls-Hats-Headbands

Tye price is really good and they don't have any similar models in adult sizes. I'm wondering if it fits...


----------



## goldengirl79

Sunshine said:


> Continue!!!


Can you please tell me how I can get someone to help me authenticate something please?!


----------



## lms910

Have you all seen this new tote??? I have been wanting the LV Montaigne in Empreinte but this color is DIVINE and the price is almost half of the LV!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306623862&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447027248&R=888108601851&P_name=Gucci&N=4294912411+306623862&bmUID=lwr7qoY


----------



## snibor

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3508263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you all seen this new tote??? I have been wanting the LV Montaigne in Empreinte but this color is DIVINE and the price is almost half of the LV!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306623862&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447027248&R=888108601851&P_name=Gucci&N=4294912411+306623862&bmUID=lwr7qoY



Wow I'm surprised at the price. Would have thought higher.


----------



## AtlDesigner

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3508263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you all seen this new tote??? I have been wanting the LV Montaigne in Empreinte but this color is DIVINE and the price is almost half of the LV!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306623862&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447027248&R=888108601851&P_name=Gucci&N=4294912411+306623862&bmUID=lwr7qoY



Beautiful bag!  Congrats!


----------



## ScottyGal

I recently bought a new house (we moved in last Friday) and found our that I got a promotion too, so I feel like a gift for myself is in order . Maybe a nice new pair of Gucci sneaks?


----------



## GhstDreamer

_Lee said:


> I recently bought a new house (we moved in last Friday) and found our that I got a promotion too, so I feel like a gift for myself is in order . Maybe a nice new pair of Gucci sneaks?



Go for it! Congrats on your new house and promotion!


----------



## anasanfran

Time Magazine tried to pay Gloria Steinem for an interview with a Gucci bag back in the 70's. Ahhhh, the 70's, I remember them well. 

http://www.notey.com/@stylecaster_u...d-to-pay-gloria-steinem-with-a-gucci-bag.html


----------



## anasanfran

i am loving this dress!!!! I think I am going to have to buy it although I need it like a hole in the head. PT, any clue when it came out??
http://www.coutureusa.com/p-28610-gucci-black-wool-belted-dress.aspx


----------



## HandbagDiva354

anasanfran said:


> i am loving this dress!!!! I think I am going to have to buy it although I need it like a hole in the head. PT, any clue when it came out??
> http://www.coutureusa.com/p-28610-gucci-black-wool-belted-dress.aspx
> View attachment 3516616
> View attachment 3516617



I think 2010


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ugh! I've been watching a couple matelasse bags and they keep pushing back the availability/delivery dates !!!


----------



## snibor

From instagram. This is a work of art.


----------



## the_baglover

Is there a Gucci scarves thread? I can't seem to find one.


----------



## Crunchy2

Does anyone know when the private sale in Europe/UK starts, please? [emoji4]
Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

the_baglover said:


> Is there a Gucci scarves thread? I can't seem to find one.



Here are a couple:

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-scarves-club.801176/

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-gucci-scarves.932493/

Please feel free to start one if your scarf question/comment is on something specific. I have around 10 Gucci scarves new and vintage and love them all. Slightly more silky and slippery than Hermes twills they still fab and durable.


----------



## amberlee9

Does anyone know if the mini marmont bag comes in nude? I've been looking online but all that's on the website is the medium but a girl posted here she got a small so I thought there should also be a mini


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> i am loving this dress!!!! I think I am going to have to buy it although I need it like a hole in the head. PT, any clue when it came out??
> http://www.coutureusa.com/p-28610-gucci-black-wool-b
> 
> 
> anasanfran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am loving this dress!!!! I think I am going to have to buy it although I need it like a hole in the head. PT, any clue when it came out??
> http://www.coutureusa.com/p-28610-gucci-black-wool-belted-dress.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516616
> View attachment 3516617
> 
> 
> 
> elted-dress.aspx
> View attachment 3516616
> View attachment 3516617
Click to expand...


Sorry for the late reply, it's from SS2007, the collection was very folkloric


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Maxie25 said:


> Just wondering if the Blooms line is permanent or does anyone know if they will discontinue it in the near future?  Really want some items but I want to purchase a Soho Disco while I still can.


I have heard that it is permanent, but I know Nordstrom put out a couple at sale price.


----------



## Eskibot

So I am thinking about getting a GG Supreme Canvas Wallet or just a full leather wallet. I have some concerns though. I am a dude and I am not that careful with my stuff (ie, always dropping it or maybe spilling something on it) I am afraid that the canvas might get dirty really quick. I have seen the canvas and I think its really cool, but it probably wont be that cool once it gets dirty. I have used Coach's coated canvas/PVC wallet and really enjoyed the amount of abuse it can take on the outside. As well as Louis Vuitton's canvas wallets. How does the GG Supreme Canvas hold up? Thanks for your time in advance


----------



## Maxie25

Purseonic Woman said:


> I have heard that it is permanent, but I know Nordstrom put out a couple at sale price.


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Eskibot said:


> So I am thinking about getting a GG Supreme Canvas Wallet or just a full leather wallet. I have some concerns though. I am a dude and I am not that careful with my stuff (ie, always dropping it or maybe spilling something on it) I am afraid that the canvas might get dirty really quick. I have seen the canvas and I think its really cool, but it probably wont be that cool once it gets dirty. I have used Coach's coated canvas/PVC wallet and really enjoyed the amount of abuse it can take on the outside. As well as Louis Vuitton's canvas wallets. How does the GG Supreme Canvas hold up? Thanks for your time in advance



I have an old Gucci Plus bag (coated canvas) which is now 7 years old and looks like new. If the GG Supreme is anything like as good you will be fine I'm sure


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Has anyone have this problem. I keep on getting emails from Saks that my bag is full; but it's nothing I would buy and every time it's Gucci items. Besides these 2 pairs of shoes, there was also 2 bags???


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Has anyone have this problem. I keep on getting emails from Saks that my bag is full; but it's nothing I would buy and every time it's Gucci items. Besides these 2 pairs of shoes, there was also 2 bags???
> 
> View attachment 3544270



My error-a few days ago it was for a pair of Gucci shoes for a child, a woman and a man. These shoes are from different designers; however there were 3 Gucci bags also in my cart. Really strange.  I've been monitoring my account.


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> My error-a few days ago it was for a pair of Gucci shoes for a child, a woman and a man. These shoes are from different designers; however there were 3 Gucci bags also in my cart. Really strange.  I've been monitoring my account.
> View attachment 3544357


Yes ... I have had that happen.   Strange, like someone put things into my crt.  I wonder if it happens when we share links... it might might be someone clicking on the link and adding to your cart?  They would still need to sign in before completing sale... but it did bother me.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> Yes ... I have had that happen.   Strange, like someone put things into my crt.  I wonder if it happens when we share links... it might might be someone clicking on the link and adding to your cart?  They would still need to sign in before completing sale... but it did bother me.


Thank you so_me for your input and response.  
I was concerned because somehow someone hacked into my Kohl's account and charged $785!  Thank goodness Kohl's emailed me and asked if I changed my email address; which I didn't!  I called right away and told them I didn't so they cancelled the order. I usually don't check my emails but lately I have been due to all the Gucci sales. Lol.


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you so_me for your input.
> I was concerned because somehow someone hacked into my Kohl's account and charged $785!  Thank goodness Kohl's emailed me and asked if I changed my email address; which I didn't!  I called right away and told them I didn't so they cancelled the order. I usually don't check my emails but lately I have been due to all the Gucci sales. Lol.


Wow ... now that is scary!  Good thing you were paying attention to your emails.  It seems thieves always seem to find a way around security.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> Wow ... now that is scary!  Good thing you were paying attention to your emails.  It seems thieves always seem to find a way around security.


I know that's really crazy!  Kohl's told me I had my card on file but have since taken it off and I have to write my number every time I charge something. After that I checked all my cards and are monitoring them. But I still can't figure out how they were able to access my account. 

Sorry to be off topic but it all happened since chasing Gucci sales where I put my info out there for sales with Saks NM etc


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> I know that's really crazy!  Kohl's told me I had my card on file but have since taken it off and I have to write my number every time I charge something. After that I checked all my cards and are monitoring them. But I still can't figure out how they were able to access my account.
> 
> Sorry to be off topic but it all happened since chasing Gucci sales where I put my info out there for sales with Saks NM etc


I had to go check out my accts ... lol.  Everything looks good. I think I had it happen before the Gucci sale  ...with in the last 2 months.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I can't seem to find the Help me Locate this Gucci Thread. 

I wanted to get a replacement band in a different color for one of my u-play watches but can't seem to find it on the Gucci website. Gucci still sells the watches but I can't seem to find the replacement bands. Does anyone know where I can find one. I wanted to get the red/black with black bezel band. Thanks.


----------



## mkr

A lot of watch resellers have them.  Try Jomashop and I think even Macy's sell them.


Johnpauliegal said:


> I can't seem to find the Help me Locate this Gucci Thread.
> 
> I wanted to get a replacement band in a different color for one of my u-play watches but can't seem to find it on the Gucci website. Gucci still sells the watches but I can't seem to find the replacement bands. Does anyone know where I can find one. I wanted to get the red/black with black bezel band. Thanks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mkr said:


> A lot of watch resellers have them.  Try Jomashop and I think even Macy's sell them.


Hi. Thanks for your help. I checked Macy's and jomashop but they don't seem to have the black/green/red replacement band. And there's a seller on eBay selling the strap but without the bezel. (It's supposed to come with a black one). I have a red and white bezel so I guess it will work. But I really wanted the whole set. In the meantime maybe I should give Gucci a call 
Thanks.


----------



## HelloDaria

Hi! Could someone help me to choose the right size to Gucci men's sneakers? On the web site I have find information that 8,5 size in shoes is 8 in sneakers, but on other sites like farfetch, mr Porter etc customer supports told me that it is not true and sneakers are true to size(( so I don't know, what size should I buy if I need 8,5UK in shoes. May be someone has this sneakers (ace) and could tell me how them fit?


----------



## papertiger

so_me said:


> Wow ... now that is scary!  Good thing you were paying attention to your emails.  It seems thieves always seem to find a way around security.





Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you so_me for your input and response.
> I was concerned because somehow someone hacked into my Kohl's account and charged $785!  Thank goodness Kohl's emailed me and asked if I changed my email address; which I didn't!  I called right away and told them I didn't so they cancelled the order. I usually don't check my emails but lately I have been due to all the Gucci sales. Lol.



Wow, than goodness you're on the ball, everyone be careful. Thanks so much for alerting all for what could be a glitch


----------



## papertiger

HelloDaria said:


> Hi! Could someone help me to choose the right size to Gucci men's sneakers? On the web site I have find information that 8,5 size in shoes is 8 in sneakers, but on other sites like farfetch, mr Porter etc customer supports told me that it is not true and sneakers are true to size(( so I don't know, what size should I buy if I need 8,5UK in shoes. May be someone has this sneakers (ace) and could tell me how them fit?



They really fit oddly (women's) I had to go up a whole size, but I didn't buy them in the end. Coincidently, at Gucci today I heard an SA say to a male customer who was trying on "no one fits their normal size". I'd do a thread on Ace sneakers sizing and see what the general consensus is.


----------



## HelloDaria

papertiger said:


> They really fit oddly (women's) I had to go up a whole size, but I didn't buy them in the end. Coincidently, at Gucci today I heard an SA say to a male customer who was trying on "no one fits their normal size". I'd do a thread on Ace sneakers sizing and see what the general consensus is.


Thank you!)


----------



## papertiger

HelloDaria said:


> Thank you!)



I didn't see you were so new! (It was late my send). I think you need just a few more posts before starting a new thread. Just try to comment and join in on some of the other threads a bit more and then you can start one of your own.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> They really fit oddly (women's) I had to go up a whole size, but I didn't buy them in the end. Coincidently, at Gucci today I heard an SA say to a male customer who was trying on "no one fits their normal size". I'd do a thread on Ace sneakers sizing and see what the general consensus is.



Interesting. I am loving that floral ace sneaker but haven't tried yet. A whole size up is a lot.


----------



## snibor

Just saw this gorgeous photo on saks instagram. Had to share with my Gucci peeps. Stunning display of style


----------



## baghagg

Just an FYI for NJ/PA Gucci fans/shoppers:  Gucci at the Pier Shops in Atlantic City is officially closed (as is Tiffany and Burberry).  Discovered it yesterday while there for the holiday.   A sales associate at LV (which is still open as of today) thinks their leases were not renewed - such a shame.   These stores served many locals as well as vacationers.  I picked up several pieces at Gucci on Christmas day last year and even got one on sale.


----------



## snibor

baghagg said:


> Just an FYI for NJ/PA Gucci fans/shoppers:  Gucci at the Pier Shops in Atlantic City is officially closed (as is Tiffany and Burberry).  Discovered it yesterday while there for the holiday.   A sales associate at LV (which is still open as of today) thinks their leases were not renewed - such a shame.   These stores served many locals as well as vacationers.  I picked up several pieces at Gucci on Christmas day last year and even got one on sale.



Wow that's bad. Atlantic City was already in trouble. This is not good. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

baghagg said:


> Just an FYI for NJ/PA Gucci fans/shoppers:  Gucci at the Pier Shops in Atlantic City is officially closed (as is Tiffany and Burberry).  Discovered it yesterday while there for the holiday.   A sales associate at LV (which is still open as of today) thinks their leases were not renewed - such a shame.   These stores served many locals as well as vacationers.  I picked up several pieces at Gucci on Christmas day last year and even got one on sale.



Seems like a LOT of stores in the pier have closed.   Gonna miss it since much of my summer is spent in AC


----------



## GhstDreamer

Wishing everyone here a happy new year!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## snibor

GhstDreamer said:


> Wishing everyone here a happy new year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using PurseForum mobile app



Happy new year!


----------



## anasanfran

Oh, come to Mama!!!!!!! 1250 USD is a bit much (on eBay now) but I will find you one day for less!!!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone seen the Gucci Nymphaea IRL? I am sure many of you have and if so I would love to   hear your opinion of the bag. I normally don't order a bag online without having seen it but I love the look of the bag. I ordered the small size and hopefully Gucci will exchange it for a larger size if this one is too small. 

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...dComponent&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Handbags


----------



## varpu

Ladies, I need some help, if you could be so kind and help me 
I just bought a Gucci Soho bag in dusty rose and I really don't know how to wear it, what colours look good with it etc. Any advice? I have this lovely yellow winter coat that I normally wear but don't know how it's gonna look with this bag colour and what kind of shoes looks good with it.. I normally wear just brown and blue but now I just decide to go wild


----------



## mkr

varpu said:


> Ladies, I need some help, if you could be so kind and help me
> I just bought a Gucci Soho bag in dusty rose and I really don't know how to wear it, what colours look good with it etc. Any advice? I have this lovely yellow winter coat that I normally wear but don't know how it's gonna look with this bag colour and what kind of shoes looks good with it.. I normally wear just brown and blue but now I just decide to go wild


Dusty rose is a beautiful, understated color.  I've never been one to try to match my bags with my clothing so I say go for it!  Have you tried them on and looked in the mirror?  I think the two might look beautiful. Post a pic so we can see them?


----------



## l.ch.

Hello all! Mostly lurker here, but I have decidedly to bite the bullet and buy a soho disco bag, now that they are being discontinued. Which color though? Red, black and rose beige are available on the site now (I have to buy online, no boutique near me)!
What do you all think?


----------



## nashpoo

l.ch. said:


> Hello all! Mostly lurker here, but I have decidedly to bite the bullet and buy a soho disco bag, now that they are being discontinued. Which color though? Red, black and rose beige are available on the site now (I have to buy online, no boutique near me)!
> What do you all think?


Hi! I actually heard that they aren't being discontinued? I think it's just certain colors that are or something like that but i'm not 100 percent sure! If you're deciding between those colors I would go for the red or the rose beige :] Depending on what other bags are in your collection.


----------



## l.ch.

nashpoo said:


> Hi! I actually heard that they aren't being discontinued? I think it's just certain colors that are or something like that but i'm not 100 percent sure! If you're deciding between those colors I would go for the red or the rose beige :] Depending on what other bags are in your collection.



Hi nashpoo! Hmm, I think I'm leaning towards red... I don't have a red bag in my collection. Of course, I also don't have a beige one, hmmm....


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Happy new year!





GhstDreamer said:


> Wishing everyone here a happy new year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using PurseForum mobile app



A very Happy New Year to you both. As you can tell it's been a busy one for me so far, but thank you so much 



Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone seen the Gucci Nymphaea IRL? I am sure many of you have and if so I would love to   hear your opinion of the bag. I normally don't order a bag online without having seen it but I love the look of the bag. I ordered the small size and hopefully Gucci will exchange it for a larger size if this one is too small.
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...dComponent&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Handbags



I've seen the reveal! I think you may start a stampede for this darling bag


----------



## papertiger

I think I actually see your name on it!  Did it sells?


----------



## papertiger

Wild is fabulous. If the coat is a pastel or soft yellow it'll look fine. D pink is so close to nude just treat as a neutral. Particularly good transforming dark clothing into looking more spring and summer. 




varpu said:


> Ladies, I need some help, if you could be so kind and help me
> I just bought a Gucci Soho bag in dusty rose and I really don't know how to wear it, what colours look good with it etc. Any advice? I have this lovely yellow winter coat that I normally wear but don't know how it's gonna look with this bag colour and what kind of shoes looks good with it.. I normally wear just brown and blue but now I just decide to go wild


----------



## papertiger

l.ch. said:


> Hi nashpoo! Hmm, I think I'm leaning towards red... I don't have a red bag in my collection. Of course, I also don't have a beige one, hmmm....



I'd go with red. It's a pop and for many a neutral too.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

anyone know where i can get the lady web canvas in small size ? maybe outlet online or i don't mind pre-owned


----------



## Johnpauliegal

seahorseinstripes said:


> anyone know where i can get the lady web canvas in small size ? maybe outlet online or i don't mind pre-owned


The outlet at San Marcos has the lady web convertible wallet/shoulder bag on sale for $719.


----------



## Izzy48

papertiger said:


> A very Happy New Year to you both. As you can tell it's been a busy one for me so far, but thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the reveal! I think you may start a stampede for this darling bag



Papertiger, I had a business event today and I carried the Nymphaea  for the first time. It really is a special bag.  I purchased the smaller size and it held everything I needed. with room to spare. Not only did it look beautiful but it is incredibly light weight and easy to carry.  The side  pearls add a special touch.  I also had several people stop to admire the bag and ask its name. To be such a conservative bag it certainly caught the eye of several people. It is a true classic bag and I am going to enjoy having it.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Johnpauliegal said:


> The outlet at San Marcos has the lady web convertible wallet/shoulder bag on sale for $719.
> 
> View attachment 3587463



that is so cute! but i'm looking for this one


----------



## papertiger

seahorseinstripes said:


> that is so cute! but i'm looking for this one
> 
> View attachment 3587874



Give the outlets a call, there are probably still a few around


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i happen to live outside of US, anybody have the outlets email ?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

anasanfran said:


> Oh, come to Mama!!!!!!! 1250 USD is a bit much (on eBay now) but I will find you one day for less!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563871



I saw this yesterday in Gucci Outlet in Secaucus


----------



## SugahSweetTee

seahorseinstripes said:


> that is so cute! but i'm looking for this one
> 
> View attachment 3587874



Again, saw this yesterday in Gucci outlet in Secaucus


----------



## seahorseinstripes

SugahSweetTee said:


> Again, saw this yesterday in Gucci outlet in Secaucus



do you happen to have their email or an SA email ? many thanks


----------



## lanarp09

Sunshine said:


> Continue!!!


Hi ladies - does anyone know if you can purchase an addition leather strap from Gucci, like LV?


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyone seen any bags in the outlet in Woodbury, NY?


----------



## applepeach

Hi, I'm thinking about getting my first Gucci bag.  Trying to decide between soho disco and the marmont small... also I was wondering since the soho disco is getting discontinued would it ever show up at the outlets later?  Should I wait a bit?  Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

lanarp09 said:


> Hi ladies - does anyone know if you can purchase an addition leather strap from Gucci, like LV?



You used to be able to as they had additional straps for certain styles. You could also try to match/coordinate with a Fendi, Val (both expensive) or even Sonia Rykiel (which are very reasonably priced: https://www.soniarykiel.com/en_uk/bandouliere-le-luco-en-cuir-233561.html ) if Gucci no longer do them.


----------



## papertiger

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone seen any bags in the outlet in Woodbury, NY?



Have you asked the ladies and gents in here?: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...and-auction-deals-chat-thread.905572/page-191  they know so much


----------



## MrsPippy

I started  thread but figured i have more chance of getting a response here.... hope you dont mind..

I am not familiar with gucci but kind of want to finally have one -- the disco soho.

I saw this at selfridges and the color is Red Tabasco http://www.selfridges.com/CA/en/cat...00-308364A7M0G/?previewAttribute=Tabasco+red#

Was just wondering if this is the same red in gucci.com ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Izzy48

MrsPippy said:


> I started  thread but figured i have more chance of getting a response here.... hope you dont mind..
> 
> I am not familiar with gucci but kind of want to finally have one -- the disco soho.
> 
> I saw this at selfridges and the color is Red Tabasco http://www.selfridges.com/CA/en/cat...00-308364A7M0G/?previewAttribute=Tabasco+red#
> 
> Was just wondering if this is the same red in gucci.com...?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I purchased a red bag from Gucci in late spring of 2016. It is a beautiful red  with blue tones or someone referred to it as lipstick red. I don't remember the Gucci name of the color but it isn't the red in the link you provided.  However, Gucci does fabulous reds so I think this one is just as pretty as mine. Good luck! Let us know what you decide. You will love the bag and it holds plenty for its size.


----------



## BillySummers

Can anyone in Singapore tell me the price of the GG Marmont matelassé mini bag?
Trying to decide whether to buy it in Australia ($1080AUD) or wait until I'm in Singapore next week if it's cheaper there.  Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ellyjne

Hey,

Does anyone know if the small Dionysus in black suede is available anywhere in the U.K.? I found it on the Saks and Gucci sites but they're not available to be shipped over. Thanks


----------



## MrsPippy

Izzy48 said:


> I purchased a red bag from Gucci in late spring of 2016. It is a beautiful red  with blue tones or someone referred to it as lipstick red. I don't remember the Gucci name of the color but it isn't the red in the link you provided.  However, Gucci does fabulous reds so I think this one is just as pretty as mine. Good luck! Let us know what you decide. You will love the bag and it holds plenty for its size.




I also prefer the regular gucci red, lipstick red. The selfridges is just cheaper that's why im also considering it. But dont want to take the risk if the red isnt the red that i want.....thanks a lot for responding, Izzy48


----------



## Izzy48

MrsPippy said:


> I also prefer the regular gucci red, lipstick red. The selfridges is just cheaper that's why im also considering it. But dont want to take the risk if the red isnt the red that i want.....thanks a lot for responding, Izzy48


You are welcome and I hope you find what you want!


----------



## anasanfran

Okay, I am really out of it today cause I can't remember the name of this bag. And I used to own it!! Duhhhh....my niece wants to buy it but wants to know the name and I am clueless. PT, or SOMEONE, help me out here!! I KNEW I shouldn't have gone out with the girls last night!!!!


----------



## Qteepiec

anasanfran said:


> Okay, I am really out of it today cause I can't remember the name of this bag. And I used to own it!! Duhhhh....my niece wants to buy it but wants to know the name and I am clueless. PT, or SOMEONE, help me out here!! I KNEW I shouldn't have gone out with the girls last night!!!!
> View attachment 3611830



It's called the Straw Peggy Bamboo Handle Hobo


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Lina_Me said:


> When buying GUCCI bags should pay attention to what things ？Thank you!


For me its straight stitching, no scratches and overall bag symmetry including straps, lettering, logo's and flaps etc if the bag has them. Check for uniform leather grain and a smooth zipper. Always check the weight and how it feels on your shoulder or wrist if possible. Put your things inside like you already own it. If it's too heavy or slips around be sure you want to deal with those issues before purchasing. Hope that helps.


----------



## papertiger

Lina_Me said:


> When buying GUCCI bags should pay attention to what things ？Thank you!



Good question for a thread  

I always think about if I can see myself wearing the bag when it's 'out of fashion'


----------



## anasanfran

Qteepiec said:


> It's called the Straw Peggy Bamboo Handle Hobo


The Peggy!!! Thanks, PT. It was driving me mad!!! Once again, you're the bomb!!


----------



## icheng004

Hello! I've been searching for this bag everywhere and cannot find it. It's not on the Gucci's website.. can anybody let me know where I can still find this bag


----------



## Tracton0304

icheng004 said:


> Hello! I've been searching for this bag everywhere and cannot find it. It's not on the Gucci's website.. can anybody let me know where I can still find this bag



Look like Neiman Marcus still have the pink
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-G...ements%3D&eItemId=prod191430311&cmCat=product


----------



## Georgia2993

Hi everyone!
I need your advice as I'm lusting after two Gucci bags but only have room in my budget for one. I am loving the Gucci Nymphaea Small Black Bag and the Dionysus Leather Top Handle in the Navy with the Green and Red Stripes. Both are so gorgeous! Does anyone have one or have any other opinions.
Thanks!


----------



## mkr

I'm not crazy about how they used the red/green on the Dionysus body but the red/blue on the strap.  The Nymphaea is perfection.


----------



## anasanfran

Vintage gold-plated candlestick holders going for 395 on Etsy dot com. I have such an addiction to the horsebit. I think these are pretty cool.


----------



## keishabuchanan

In how many sizes came out  Gucci Boston?


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Vintage gold-plated candlestick holders going for 395 on Etsy dot com. I have such an addiction to the horsebit. I think these are pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628317


----------



## papertiger

Eva11432 said:


> Hi ladies. Does anyone know if the Gucci marmont metalasse mini bag has a serial number? I've searched for it but can't find it anywhere. It has Gucci with the ® on the right  side of it. I've posted some pictures. Thanks.



For questions about authenticity please post in the Authenticate Thread, TY


----------



## topglamchic

I really love these. Any thoughts?  Pink or beige?  How would you style these?  
Thank you.


----------



## GhstDreamer

topglamchic said:


> I really love these. Any thoughts?  Pink or beige?  How would you style these?
> Thank you.
> View attachment 3641928
> View attachment 3641929



Both look fun but I would go with the beige only because the pink ones look too anime. With textured tights which is pretty much I would do if I own these socks, I wear a short A-line skirt maybe a short crinoline under to make it flouncy and wear a simple shirt on top. With these socks you definitely want attention to your legs.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

topglamchic said:


> I really love these. Any thoughts?  Pink or beige?  How would you style these?
> Thank you.
> View attachment 3641928
> View attachment 3641929



I avoid wearing beige/neutral.     I'd vote pink. What's the point of wearing bows if not for them to stand out at attention.


----------



## applecidered

Oh man, just had to post this awful story! I have a Disco nubuck, and I wore it out last night. We were walking down a street and lo and behold, some car comes tumbling down and splashed us from a puddle! My Disco got splattered with lord knows what, and it basically remained on my mind all night. I was utterly horrified and worried.

This morning, I inspected the Disco and if I rub my hand over the nubuck where it's against the grain, you can kind of see faint water marks. I went to town on the affected areas with a clean toothbrush and it looks better, dare I say almost at the original state. I'm wondering if I should treat it or clean it? Or if there is anything more I can do? I'm at a loss how to make sure this never happens again...


----------



## snibor

applecidered said:


> Oh man, just had to post this awful story! I have a Disco nubuck, and I wore it out last night. We were walking down a street and lo and behold, some car comes tumbling down and splashed us from a puddle! My Disco got splattered with lord knows what, and it basically remained on my mind all night. I was utterly horrified and worried.
> 
> This morning, I inspected the Disco and if I rub my hand over the nubuck where it's against the grain, you can kind of see faint water marks. I went to town on the affected areas with a clean toothbrush and it looks better, dare I say almost at the original state. I'm wondering if I should treat it or clean it? Or if there is anything more I can do? I'm at a loss how to make sure this never happens again...



So sorry!  I don't know what to advise but I'm sure someone in here will have a suggestion.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> I really love these. Any thoughts?  Pink or beige?  How would you style these?
> Thank you.
> View attachment 3641928
> View attachment 3641929



I'd go for beige but then again the pink are the standout 

Anything that would look good with knee high boots. Depends on how much you love and want to show off your legs


----------



## papertiger

applecidered said:


> Oh man, just had to post this awful story! I have a Disco nubuck, and I wore it out last night. We were walking down a street and lo and behold, some car comes tumbling down and splashed us from a puddle! My Disco got splattered with lord knows what, and it basically remained on my mind all night. I was utterly horrified and worried.
> 
> This morning, I inspected the Disco and if I rub my hand over the nubuck where it's against the grain, you can kind of see faint water marks. I went to town on the affected areas with a clean toothbrush and it looks better, dare I say almost at the original state. I'm wondering if I should treat it or clean it? Or if there is anything more I can do? I'm at a loss how to make sure this never happens again...



Keep dry keep softly brushing. Don't rub conditioner in until clean. So sorry


----------



## applecidered

Thanks snibor and papertiger! I think it's more resilient than I thought since I don't see any water marks on it now...


----------



## topglamchic

I couldn't resist:


----------



## Johnpauliegal

topglamchic said:


> I couldn't resist:
> View attachment 3658326


It's different! 
But I think I would like it better if the bows were on the calf side.


----------



## GhstDreamer

topglamchic said:


> I couldn't resist:
> View attachment 3658326



These are super cute!


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> I couldn't resist:
> View attachment 3658326



Cute!


----------



## kyy_gucci

hn_tee said:


> By the way, I'm in Singapore & would love to buy the Gucci bag which is found in the USA Gucci sale stores. I'd appreciate it if anyone can assist me to purchase it and ship to me.


----------



## kyy_gucci

Georgia2993 said:


> View attachment 3621505
> View attachment 3621506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I need your advice as I'm lusting after two Gucci bags but only have room in my budget for one. I am loving the Gucci Nymphaea Small Black Bag and the Dionysus Leather Top Handle in the Navy with the Green and Red Stripes. Both are so gorgeous! Does anyone have one or have any other opinions.
> Thanks!


I think both looks awesome. 
The Dionysus certainly has more feautures, which besides the bamboo handle, it also has the green red green web and the double tigers buckle. However, it is much heavier than the nymphaea. The nymphaea has a mature look and Dionysus is mature yet edgy. It really depends on how you are gonna use the bag.


----------



## anasanfran

Ohhhh, I am in love! I DIE for these vintage travel bags!! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 It is my OCD and major addiction!! Purse-In-Paradise (eBay) has done it again to me and I will probably dream of it tonight. $999 is a bit steep but I bet they end up putting it on auction instead of a Buy It Now when it doesn't sell. Seems to be the norm for them.


----------



## anasanfran

My cherished vintage Gucci luggage are starting to show wear so I decided to retire them before they get ruined (I know, then why have them, right? Cause they are my babies! ) Need new so I decided to purchase maybe a piece every two months or so but the only bag I really want has this one yellow handle!! What is really going on with that??? I called and asked if I can purchase the bag without the odd looking yellow handle and was told NOPE. I am bummed. I really like the bag. This sucks.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

anasanfran said:


> My cherished vintage Gucci luggage are starting to show wear so I decided to retire them before they get ruined (I know, then why have them, right? Cause they are my babies! ) Need new so I decided to purchase maybe a piece every two months or so but the only bag I really want has this one yellow handle!! What is really going on with that??? I called and asked if I can purchase the bag without the odd looking yellow handle and was told NOPE. I am bummed. I really like the bag. This sucks.
> View attachment 3663756
> View attachment 3663758



The yellow handle is a turnoff.  Otherwise I'd be running to this bag


----------



## anasanfran

Oh, some skinny person really needs to buy this AWESOME vintage Gucci horsebit belt. I just LOVE it and it would be on it's way to me right now if I could ever get it around my waist. Just not gonna happen. Measures 30"L x 0.25"H x 1.5"W. *And did I mention it is ONLY $92!!!!* Here is the link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...t-phenomenal-and-mint-21040620/?tref=category


----------



## anasanfran

My new vintage Gucci wallpaper for the laptop. I just LOVE LOVE this pic taken from a vintage catalog. I really DO have a vintage Gucci OCD thing going on and it is getting worse as I get older!!!!!


----------



## snibor

Just saw a woman carrying a soho chain in rose beige that was so dirty. Omg. It's a gorgeous bag but it made me recheck my Gucci rose beige disco.  The bag she carried  was this pic but I don't know if it was color transfer or just dirty from wear. Yikes.  It looked terrible. Wondering about wear over time with this color.


----------



## keishabuchanan

I'm interested in Gucci fashion  jewelry?Is it worth ?How they wear over time?Thanks!





https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...vr4PdmDE9EOig9wWffp7Rs387L1LTp3bIsYqi2hRBThuw




https://media.gucci.com/style/DarkG...00_8233_001_100_0000_Light-Lion-head-ring.jpg


----------



## HandbagDiva354

keishabuchanan said:


> I'm interested in Gucci fashion  jewelry?Is it worth ?How they wear over time?Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...vr4PdmDE9EOig9wWffp7Rs387L1LTp3bIsYqi2hRBThuw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.gucci.com/style/DarkG...00_8233_001_100_0000_Light-Lion-head-ring.jpg



Unless it`s fine jewelry or rare/vintage, don`t look at it as an investment piece look at it as a fun personal statement piece. I have quite a few 
Gucci sterling silver pieces and a Gucci fashion ring but I just  purchased them because it was what I liked. I`m sure if I sold them I could get something but it wouldn`t be near what i paid.


----------



## keishabuchanan

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Unless it`s fine jewelry or rare/vintage, don`t look at it as an investment piece look at it as a fun personal statement piece. I have quite a few
> Gucci sterling silver pieces and a Gucci fashion ring but I just  purchased them because it was what I liked. I`m sure if I sold them I could get something but it wouldn`t be near what i paid.


Is Gucci fashion jewelry tarnish ?Is stone easy follin?


----------



## topglamchic

keishabuchanan said:


> I'm interested in Gucci fashion  jewelry?Is it worth ?How they wear over time?Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...vr4PdmDE9EOig9wWffp7Rs387L1LTp3bIsYqi2hRBThuw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.gucci.com/style/DarkG...00_8233_001_100_0000_Light-Lion-head-ring.jpg



I agree with HandbagDiva. I was in the store recently and my friend bought the ring (the photo below with the pearl in the lions mouth). My friend bought it simply because she liked it, no other expectations.


----------



## jess19

Hi everyone! I bought these loafers last week in Paris and since them I wore them 1 time but the soles already look black as you can see underneath. Is this normal wear and tear or should I go back with these?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jess19 said:


> Hi everyone! I bought these loafers last week in Paris and since them I wore them 1 time but the soles already look black as you can see underneath. Is this normal wear and tear or should I go back with these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681730
> View attachment 3681731


Hi. I live in the city (walking on payment all the time) and I am very heavy on my feet. These shoes were only worn twice (all day).  (I even put taps on them to save on the soles.). 
So I guess it depends on where you wore them last week and for how long. 

Lately I've been buying driving loafers because they have a rubber bottom.


----------



## anthrosphere

Is it just me, or do these Michael Kors bags resemble Gucci bags? I had to take a second look and realize they are from MK. So disappointing. Here is a picture I took from my local Macy's.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I live in the city (walking on payment all the time) and I am very heavy on my feet. These shoes were only worn twice (all day).  (I even put taps on them to save on the soles.).
> So I guess it depends on where you wore them last week and for how long.
> 
> Lately I've been buying driving loafers because they have a rubber bottom.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683173


On my husband's better shoes, he adds half soles. Much better than just a metal tap. 
I put half soles on a favorite pair of sandals even though they were inexpensive bc I wanted them to last longer. So half soles aren't just for men!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> My cherished vintage Gucci luggage are starting to show wear so I decided to retire them before they get ruined (I know, then why have them, right? Cause they are my babies! ) Need new so I decided to purchase maybe a piece every two months or so but the only bag I really want has this one yellow handle!! What is really going on with that??? I called and asked if I can purchase the bag without the odd looking yellow handle and was told NOPE. I am bummed. I really like the bag. This sucks.
> View attachment 3663756
> View attachment 3663758



Bazar, but lots of Gucci bas look a bit OTT to me ATM


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> My new vintage Gucci wallpaper for the laptop. I just LOVE LOVE this pic taken from a vintage catalog. I really DO have a vintage Gucci OCD thing going on and it is getting worse as I get older!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3664797



Coz they're the best (love that one with the stirrup handle)


----------



## Hobbsy

anasanfran said:


> My new vintage Gucci wallpaper for the laptop. I just LOVE LOVE this pic taken from a vintage catalog. I really DO have a vintage Gucci OCD thing going on and it is getting worse as I get older!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3664797


I love the bag in the lower right corner of the picture!


----------



## loveloverad

Hi. I wanted to buy at Gucci Australia Online, the sizes are odd though. What is the equivalence in US if I am a US9.5?


----------



## ceedoan

anyone else excited for the new marmont backpacks coming out for pre-fall!??!!! I AM!!!!


----------



## diva7633

Hi brand new to Gucci. But disappoint in Louis Vuitton quality and seeing it everywhere. Bought the Caleido Web Tote. I'm anxious and nervous. Never seen it in person and never owned Gucci. Anyone have it? Do the totes last? It'll be here Monday and I can't find much on Gucci on YouTube.


----------



## Chanellover2015

ceedoan said:


> anyone else excited for the new marmont backpacks coming out for pre-fall!??!!! I AM!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3696256


Oh la la this looks nice!!!


----------



## snibor

From instagram. Some denim pieces exclusive to Japan. Lovely. But why exclusive to Japan only?  Sigh.


----------



## snibor

And more!  Credit Gucci instagram


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> From instagram. Some denim pieces exclusive to Japan. Lovely. But why exclusive to Japan only?  Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 3711534
> 
> View attachment 3711535



Could look a bit dirty pretty quickly but I do like the embroidered compact wallet. Prob not enough to go go to Japan through


----------



## anasanfran

Has anyone else noticed how vintage Gucci has really gone up in price on many different sites (including eBay, Etsy, etal)?? Being a vintage Gucci addict I'm not sure if that's a good thing. Well, I love it that more people are noticing the beauty in vintage Gucci items, but not so much that I will be spending more.  This beauty is going for 1250 on eBay. I just love the "crisp" look of the vintage coated canvas of the 70's and 80's. Especially in mint condition.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Has anyone else noticed how vintage Gucci has really gone up in price on many different sites (including eBay, Etsy, etal)?? Being a vintage Gucci addict I'm not sure if that's a good thing. Well, I love it that more people are noticing the beauty in vintage Gucci items, but not so much that I will be spending more.  This beauty is going for 1250 on eBay. I just love the "crisp" look of the vintage coated canvas of the 70's and 80's. Especially in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 3715516



Yes I certainly have. Basically since Gucci started doing the 'signature' print again in vintage styles and shapes, most people will only compare the pre-loved prices to that of the new so for them they are relative bargains. Overall Gucci's resale prices have gone up.


----------



## AP919

Hey, if anyone is on eBay, can you do me a HUGE favor? This seller, blvckxmvrket (people are stupid enough to not realize it's "black market), is selling some of the worst fake pursuit slides I've seen, and the ones below are the worst of the lot of his I've seen.  I'll be 1000% honest and up-front that I do sell things (as I fully reveal in the Longchamp forum, too) to help pay my loans from school, and I have some listed (receipt SHOWN for authenticity purposes, so no games from me).   

But these are just AWFUL.  I see people bidding on and buying A LOT from this person.  I've reported several times, but the account is still up.  It's not that I am losing sales to the person, but I don't want people to buy such horrible fakes.  Can you please report this and this seller's other's listings if you have a few minutes?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Flora...000431?hash=item3f7dc4f8ef:g:XVYAAOSwjqVZLhVj


----------



## ccbaggirl89

went to a rock concert last night and, of course, was bag-spotting all night. saw tons of LV and a bit of Chanel, but i saw so many soho discos!! and, oddly, they were all in rose beige


----------



## HoneyYt

I also planning to buy a Gucci watch, does anyone know if Jomashop is a good place to buy Gucci watch? Are they selling real Gucci or not?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HoneyYt said:


> I also planning to buy a Gucci watch, does anyone know if Jomashop is a good place to buy Gucci watch? Are they selling real Gucci or not?



Hi. Have you tried Saks Off 5th or Neiman Marcus Last Call? I've gotten most of my Gucci watches there (on line) and the prices are really great.


----------



## achau626c

Hi everyone! 

I need your advice! I am thinking to get the classic mule loafers but one of friend said not to do so and she thinks it is not on trend and will go out of style soon. 

What do you think? I personally think it is not true, i still saw many people posting images online and Gucci is also putting out new styles of mule loafers, like the one with double G.

Thanks!


----------



## snibor

achau626c said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need your advice! I am thinking to get the classic mule loafers but one of friend said not to do so and she thinks it is not on trend and will go out of style soon.
> 
> What do you think? I personally think it is not true, i still saw many people posting images online and Gucci is also putting out new styles of mule loafers, like the one with double G.
> 
> Thanks!



I think if you love them ignore your friend's advice.  It's a classic style that happens to be on trend right now. Why fret over it. If you like it and can afford it I say go for it.  Life is too short to allow others to dampen your desires.


----------



## papertiger

achau626c said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need your advice! I am thinking to get the classic mule loafers but one of friend said not to do so and she thinks it is not on trend and will go out of style soon.
> 
> What do you think? I personally think it is not true, i still saw many people posting images online and Gucci is also putting out new styles of mule loafers, like the one with double G.
> 
> Thanks!



Agree with @snibor. Life's too short for regrets and it's always the things I didn't get while I had the chance I regret. As you will see from some of my threads where I ask others' advice, I consider their opinions respectfully, think with my head but follow my heart  

Gucci loafers have been around since 1953, the Princetown mule is just a variation based on the mens' 1970s loafer slipper. The whole loafer thing goes in and out of fashion but remains a classic of Italian styling.


----------



## Maxie25

Hi, does anyone have this backpack? I am wondering how much it will hold. Thanks!


----------



## bduan26

Hey guys 
I'm thinking of buying a soho disco (may or may not have been binge reading the club thread). I want something on in the red shade but more neutral than the lipstick red now. I'm really love the shade of this and that the bag itself has more personality. 






I'm hesitating because the studs are distinct and marks a particular point in time - perhaps it will look tacky later? Idk why but this image seem to come to mind?


----------



## mrsmw88

Hi Ladies - please help.

I'm planning on getting the champagne metallic soho bag but having a hard time deciding on which bag/style to go for in the red color.   I'd like to match the red bag with red Valentino rockstud pumps, my Christian Louboutin shoes, and any other outfits that I want to wear a red bag with.  Please help me decide on which red bag to get, either the same soho bag in red or the marmont with the gold GG?


----------



## papertiger

bduan26 said:


> Hey guys
> I'm thinking of buying a soho disco (may or may not have been binge reading the club thread). I want something on in the red shade but more neutral than the lipstick red now. I'm really love the shade of this and that the bag itself has more personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hesitating because the studs are distinct and marks a particular point in time - perhaps it will look tacky later? Idk why but this image seem to come to mind?



I know what you mean, but you don't have to style it that way if you don't want to. It can just ramp-up the edge with things like clean separates to a floral Summer dress.


----------



## papertiger

mrsmw88 said:


> View attachment 3739398
> View attachment 3739399
> View attachment 3739400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - please help.
> 
> I'm planning on getting the champagne metallic soho bag but having a hard time deciding on which bag/style to go for in the red color.   I'd like to match the red bag with red Valentino rockstud pumps, my Christian Louboutin shoes, and any other outfits that I want to wear a red bag with.  Please help me decide on which red bag to get, either the same soho bag in red or the marmont with the gold GG?



The Soho red is certainly more CL


----------



## xmaac

Anyone ever order from the GUCCI site & got charged customs & duties? 
I realized it ships from USA, not Canada ):


----------



## Schro3

Good question xmaac I assume you would have to be charged customs.


----------



## mcpitre

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right thread, this is my first post.

I have the Gucci Brixton loafers and just noticed this ... Any tips on how to fix?


----------



## FashionStudent

jess19 said:


> Hi everyone! I bought these loafers last week in Paris and since them I wore them 1 time but the soles already look black as you can see underneath. Is this normal wear and tear or should I go back with these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681730
> View attachment 3681731


ha, like with Louboutin the red laquer spoils the first wear... so no this is nothing!! i think this is normal.


----------



## FashionStudent

mcpitre said:


> View attachment 3754144
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right thread, this is my first post.
> 
> I have the Gucci Brixton loafers and just noticed this ... Any tips on how to fix?


Yes ive seen handbag spas repair leather using a grafted wax type coating which re-plasters over it. but its really tiny so id just shave that off. no doubt with use you'll end up with more splits. for goodness sake dont, whatveer you do, fill it in with black marker!!


----------



## FashionStudent

anasanfran said:


> Has anyone else noticed how vintage Gucci has really gone up in price on many different sites (including eBay, Etsy, etal)?? Being a vintage Gucci addict I'm not sure if that's a good thing. Well, I love it that more people are noticing the beauty in vintage Gucci items, but not so much that I will be spending more.  This beauty is going for 1250 on eBay. I just love the "crisp" look of the vintage coated canvas of the 70's and 80's. Especially in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 3715516


yes as the current collection is so vintage inspired (i have seen one bag which has been reissued from thier archives) therefore the resellers of pre-loved bags are capitallising as they know people are going to try and pull off the old bags as new. the webbing bags, the GG print, the old style banana canvas is VERY much like whats in thier boutiques right now.

its a good thing, its in demand, but prices go up and down as demand. one things for sure, its a good time to wear it!


----------



## rowy65

Georgia2993 said:


> View attachment 3621505
> View attachment 3621506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I need your advice as I'm lusting after two Gucci bags but only have room in my budget for one. I am loving the Gucci Nymphaea Small Black Bag and the Dionysus Leather Top Handle in the Navy with the Green and Red Stripes. Both are so gorgeous! Does anyone have one or have any other opinions.
> Thanks!


Hi!  Bumping this post!   Which did you end up getting?   I'm very interested in the Dionysus also


----------



## GrRoxy

I looove these python and watersnake padlocks I saw today at Gucci rue Royale. Does anyone have any python gucci and could give me opinions?


----------



## papertiger

Sorry guys, I'm away for a while but be back in a week or two 

PTXXX


----------



## topglamchic

GrRoxy said:


> View attachment 3759549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looove these python and watersnake padlocks I saw today at Gucci rue Royale. Does anyone have any python gucci and could give me opinions?



I love python in general.  In my humble opinion, Gucci makes the best exotic bags in the luxury market.  I honestly think that you will love any python you get from Gucci.


----------



## jjso27

Hi girls,
I don't know if this is the right thread... but I was wondering whether and when the Lady Web Canvas bag was discontinued.
I really like the style but cannot find it anywhere anymore.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Richard Evans

Can anyone tell me any information about this Gucci purse?  My daughter received this as a gift from her grandmother and would like to know the year and model.


----------



## lincer

Anybody knows when cruise 2018 is in the stores? 
I really like some of those bags - even though I said only one Gucci (I don't know what I was thinking then )!


----------



## rowerowe

Thinking of getting this one. Does anyone have opinions for this bag? 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Vintage-Web-GG-Canvas-Wallet-w-Strap-Brown/prod183560627/p.prod


----------



## Chloe2003

Hello! I know I'm late to the party but does anyone know where I can purchase a soho black leather chain backpack? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Chloe2003 said:


> Hello! I know I'm late to the party but does anyone know where I can purchase a soho black leather chain backpack? Thanks!



This one? 

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...soho-leather-chain-backpack-p-431570CAO0G1000


----------



## papertiger

lincer said:


> Anybody knows when cruise 2018 is in the stores?
> I really like some of those bags - even though I said only one Gucci (I don't know what I was thinking then )!



Ask you SA to go through the inventory with you and actually reserve the ones you're interested in. Things are flying of the shelves recently, esp the more interesting pieces


----------



## papertiger

jjso27 said:


> Hi girls,
> I don't know if this is the right thread... but I was wondering whether and when the Lady Web Canvas bag was discontinued.
> I really like the style but cannot find it anywhere anymore.
> Thanks for your help!



You'll have to go the pre-loved route now I'm afraid. You could always try the outlets too but it was always a very popular bag style


----------



## Chloe2003

papertiger said:


> You'll have to go the pre-loved route now I'm afraid. You could always try the outlets too but it was always a very popular bag style



Thank you, I saw I just missed one on ebay. I called all over the country today, no luck. I'll keep looking!


----------



## LVLux

Show & Tell...
Adorable Compact w/tons of room inside & top quality leather/craftsmanship-Gaga for Gucci!


----------



## passionfruitss

How durable are Gucci belts? I'm looking at this one in particular. I wear belts on the daily to actually hold my pants up lol, and I've wrecked a few cheaper ones so far, not sure how leather can compare.


----------



## papertiger

passionfruitss said:


> How durable are Gucci belts? I'm looking at this one in particular. I wear belts on the daily to actually hold my pants up lol, and I've wrecked a few cheaper ones so far, not sure how leather can compare.



My father wore his reversible black/brown almost every day 1987-97. I put a Gucci replacement strap on the same buckle 2009 and have worn it (slightly more infrequently) ever since. So, so far that belt is going strong at 30. 

If you also go through a strap after 10 years, you too will be able to buy a new strap from Gucci for around $100-150 dollars (you will have to give them the old strap).


----------



## bilalmalik

What do you guys think of Gucci Supreme wallets?


----------



## snibor

bilalmalik said:


> What do you guys think of Gucci Supreme wallets?



Luv Gucci wallets. Had one for many years. Recently bought an Lv and in terms of wallets I much prefer the Gucci.  Easier to use.


----------



## snibor

The Gucci Gods are working against me. Every time I decide I want a sneaker they are impossible to get.  Seems like supply is often not available?


----------



## Tehani

OK, this isn't really a reply, but it's a question and I can't find an answer online.  I have a linea canvas Gucci hobo, and the zipper sticks like crazy.  Has anyone else had this problem?  It's actually embarrassing to carry it because I have to wrestle with the zipper to get it open or closed.


----------



## Tehani

snibor said:


> Luv Gucci wallets. Had one for many years. Recently bought an Lv and in terms of wallets I much prefer the Gucci.  Easier to use.


Love them!  I have 4, my most recent purchase was the Flora wallet.


----------



## cinderellashoes

I want to get the Marmont backpack in the beige colour but Singapore apparently will not be getting it in this colour.
Just venting...

What to do...


----------



## handbaglover122

Hi guys! 

I'm relatively new to the Gucci forum so hello  

Does anyone know if the Gucci marmont flap bag in nude in size small has been discontinued? I went a little bit ballistic and purchased it from a seller for 200 more than the normal price for a marmont as I can't find the nude in small anywhere!


----------



## handbaglover122

Tehani said:


> OK, this isn't really a reply, but it's a question and I can't find an answer online.  I have a linea canvas Gucci hobo, and the zipper sticks like crazy.  Has anyone else had this problem?  It's actually embarrassing to carry it because I have to wrestle with the zipper to get it open or closed.



I got my mum that bag and she has the same problem too!


----------



## snibor

cinderellashoes said:


> I want to get the Marmont backpack in the beige colour but Singapore apparently will not be getting it in this colour.
> Just venting...
> 
> What to do...



Ugh. So sorry!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> The Gucci Gods are working against me. Every time I decide I want a sneaker they are impossible to get.  Seems like supply is often not available?



Not easy to get any of the more popular items. Pricetowns and Ace are the hardest. I think they make a very limited amount of each variation and size.


----------



## mishybelle

Quick question: can you change out the belt on the double G belts? I'm wondering if it's like a Hermes belt kit since I haven't seen the belt in person yet.


----------



## MrsO

Have just ordered these Gucci ace sneakers havn't seen any pics of anyone styling these yet.... any members out there have them?


----------



## snibor

MrsO said:


> Have just ordered these Gucci ace sneakers havn't seen any pics of anyone styling these yet.... any members out there have them?



I don't have but they look gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

mishybelle said:


> Quick question: can you change out the belt on the double G belts? I'm wondering if it's like a Hermes belt kit since I haven't seen the belt in person yet.



Hi, no it's just like a reg belt


----------



## aa12

has anyone purchased any handbags from matches.com? Have you had an issues etc?


----------



## papertiger

aa12 said:


> has anyone purchased any handbags from matches.com? Have you had an issues etc?



Not bags but other things. All fine, no problems


----------



## aa12

papertiger said:


> Not bags but other things. All fine, no problems


thank you!


----------



## Qteepiec

aa12 said:


> has anyone purchased any handbags from matches.com? Have you had an issues etc?



I did last week. I had issues paying for it. My MasterCard got declined and then was frozen til I spoke to their customer service line. I then used PayPal which didn't look like the order went through on Matches end but I got an email from PayPal starting it paid Matchesfashion. I had to call their 24 hour customer service line. The person who helped was very helpful. He asked me to forward the PayPal email to them and to request cancellation of transaction. Then I reordered my bag and paid with my credit card. It at first declined again but then the second time it went through. However, the customer service rep warned me that there may be issues with their billing department because I'm a new customer and I'm from the states. So he said be prepared in case I need to call talk to their security team just so that they can verify that I am the card holder. An hour later I get an email requesting to call them and yes they asked questions like my name and billing address. They asked me the bank name on the card. I go by my middle name which is what I registered on the Matches site but my legal first name is what's printed on the card. The small Marmont was a great deal compared to the states and I was scared I wouldn't get it. I believe she googled or searched both my names and she concluded that she found two different people with those names associated with my address which is not true. At this point I was so nervous but I offered the security lady to email a copy of my card and drivers license that has both my  first and middle name. She put me on hold then she said thank you your order had been dispatched. Finally she believed me! I got my bag in less than a week! It would have been faster but DHL sucked! And they kept giving me wrong information on delivery times then they transferred my package to a different hub and couldn't fix the mistake that day.


----------



## aa12

Qteepiec said:


> I did last week. I had issues paying for it. My MasterCard got declined and then was frozen til I spoke to their customer service line. I then used PayPal which didn't look like the order went through on Matches end but I got an email from PayPal starting it paid Matchesfashion. I had to call their 24 hour customer service line. The person who helped was very helpful. He asked me to forward the PayPal email to them and to request cancellation of transaction. Then I reordered my bag and paid with my credit card. It at first declined again but then the second time it went through. However, the customer service rep warned me that there may be issues with their billing department because I'm a new customer and I'm from the states. So he said be prepared in case I need to call talk to their security team just so that they can verify that I am the card holder. An hour later I get an email requesting to call them and yes they asked questions like my name and billing address. They asked me the bank name on the card. I go by my middle name which is what I registered on the Matches site but my legal first name is what's printed on the card. The small Marmont was a great deal compared to the states and I was scared I wouldn't get it. I believe she googled or searched both my names and she concluded that she found two different people with those names associated with my address which is not true. At this point I was so nervous but I offered the security lady to email a copy of my card and drivers license that has both my  first and middle name. She put me on hold then she said thank you your order had been dispatched. Finally she believed me! I got my bag in less than a week! It would have been faster but DHL sucked! And they kept giving me wrong information on delivery times then they transferred my package to a different hub and couldn't fix the mistake that day.


Did you prepay for the duty on this?


----------



## Qteepiec

aa12 said:


> Did you prepay for the duty on this?



Yes so I paid out the door including Vat added to the final price. I also found a promo code for free shipping to the US and saved on that.


----------



## Reneecakes

Qteepiec said:


> Yes so I paid out the door including Vat added to the final price. I also found a promo code for free shipping to the US and saved on that.


I always wondered how and when the duty is included in the price when ordering from the US.


----------



## baghagg

bizarre


----------



## Dulcetea

I'm a long time lurker but I finally decided to make an account and post, since I found some pictures of a Gucci style floating around on instagram and I can't find it on any Gucci website anywhere.  I can't make a thread since I have insufficient privileges to do so, so I hope people still notice this! I'll insert pictures of the bag here, and I hope somebody can shed a light on whether this is an upcoming release..? 
(I found these on a Korean instagram reseller account, unfortunately I am not Korean so I can't ask the seller what the style is, but I did ask a friend to translate the caption for me and apparently it's just called the "Gucci GG Marmont Shoulder Bag"...)


----------



## larrybills

Dulcetea said:


> I'm a long time lurker but I finally decided to make an account and post, since I found some pictures of a Gucci style floating around on instagram and I can't find it on any Gucci website anywhere.  I can't make a thread since I have insufficient privileges to do so, so I hope people still notice this! I'll insert pictures of the bag here, and I hope somebody can shed a light on whether this is an upcoming release..?
> (I found these on a Korean instagram reseller account, unfortunately I am not Korean so I can't ask the seller what the style is, but I did ask a friend to translate the caption for me and apparently it's just called the "Gucci GG Marmont Shoulder Bag"...)
> 
> View attachment 3849650
> View attachment 3849651
> View attachment 3849652
> View attachment 3849653
> View attachment 3849654
> View attachment 3849655
> View attachment 3849656



I had asked about this bag in a post a few days ago, but for the large and men’s version. This was available in boutiques very briefly 1.5-2 years ago and was promptly shipped to the outlets. It’s only available at the Gucci outlet stores now. Also whatever you do, do not buy from that reseller, the bags are not authentic. Stitching is noticeably off and I have seen the same photos circulating on Chinese social media from sellers selling good replicas. All the best.


----------



## Dulcetea

larrybills said:


> I had asked about this bag in a post a few days ago, but for the large and men’s version. This was available in boutiques very briefly 1.5-2 years ago and was promptly shipped to the outlets. It’s only available at the Gucci outlet stores now. Also whatever you do, do not buy from that reseller, the bags are not authentic. Stitching is noticeably off and I have seen the same photos circulating on Chinese social media from sellers selling good replicas. All the best.



Ahh, I see. Thank you for the thorough reply! Much appreciated


----------



## jchoong

does anyone have experience with the marmont card case? I'm looking to get one but scared that it won't be durable enough since the leather seems so soft; i tend to toss my wallets around esp in larger bags. Debating between this and the Saint Laurent zip cardholder in croc stamp


----------



## lincer

Yay, cruise 2018 bags finally online!
Still waiting for the one that was discussed here in vintage thread.


----------



## snibor

I like these!  (And others too lol).


----------



## papertiger

lincer said:


> Yay, cruise 2018 bags finally online!
> Still waiting for the one that was discussed here in vintage thread.



Me too!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> I like these!  (And others too lol).
> View attachment 3862134



Seriously loving the red suede


----------



## lincer

I'm in love with the dragon one, but the other Ophidia style. I like this style too, but it seems even smaller than Alma BB which is a little too small for me.


----------



## snibor

lincer said:


> I'm in love with the dragon one, but the other Ophidia style. I like this style too, but it seems even smaller than Alma BB which is a little too small for me.



I’d be interested to see how my things fit.  Sometimes I think visual size can be misleading. If you look at a disco bag it looks tiny but fits a lot. I have both a disco and an Alma bb and I actually find the disco easier to use.  I also like both styles of the Ophidia but drawn more to this style without the chain strap. I’m on ban island now anyway. Lol


----------



## zoelovescleo

Can anybody please help me?
I am DYING for the Gucci Padlock bag in the BENGAL TIGER PRINT. However I know it has been gone from online/in stores for some time now...
does anybody know where I may be able to find (new or secondhand I don't mind)????? Preferably the mini size...


----------



## papertiger

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Can anybody please help me?
> I am DYING for the Gucci Padlock bag in the BENGAL TIGER PRINT. However I know it has been gone from online/in stores for some time now...
> does anybody know where I may be able to find (new or secondhand I don't mind)????? Preferably the mini size...
> View attachment 3866974



I would check outlets and third party retailers first.


----------



## spartanwoman

lincer said:


> Yay, cruise 2018 bags finally online!
> Still waiting for the one that was discussed here in vintage thread.


I am eyeing the GG Bee Canvas Tote! Loving the gold bees!


----------



## Pinkie*

spartanwoman said:


> I am eyeing the GG Bee Canvas Tote! Loving the gold bees!


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## MamaSleepy

spartanwoman said:


> I am eyeing the GG Bee Canvas Tote! Loving the gold bees!


This is gorgeous!  I didn't notice this bag when I was at the Gucci store on Michigan Ave, Chicago, last Sunday. Darnit.

I had a couple of items on my "check it out" list. Didn't care for them irl but I did manage to buy a couple of wallets.

My 1st time in a stand-alone Gucci boutique. Heaven!  Everyone was friendly and helpful. I highly recommend this store!

Closest Gucci to me (Red Wing) is up in Minneapolis at the Mall of America, inside Nordstroms. Dismal selection of SLGs there. However, the SAs are nice.


----------



## MamaSleepy

P.S. I also hit the Gucci outlet at the Fashion Outlets of Chicago mall (Rosemont suburb) this past weekend. Nice store but a lot of bags I didn't recognize - not that I'm a Gucci expert. But I'm guessing they were made for the outlet?


----------



## spartanwoman

MamaSleepy said:


> This is gorgeous!  I didn't notice this bag when I was at the Gucci store on Michigan Ave, Chicago, last Sunday. Darnit.
> 
> I had a couple of items on my "check it out" list. Didn't care for them irl but I did manage to buy a couple of wallets.
> 
> My 1st time in a stand-alone Gucci boutique. Heaven!  Everyone was friendly and helpful. I highly recommend this store!
> 
> Closest Gucci to me (Red Wing) is up in Minneapolis at the Mall of America, inside Nordstroms. Dismal selection of SLGs there. However, the SAs are nice.


I believe this bag is pre-order only right now, with estimated ship date between Nov-April depending on where you look. I mean...that's a pretty long wait period, don't you think?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

MamaSleepy said:


> P.S. I also hit the Gucci outlet at the Fashion Outlets of Chicago mall (Rosemont suburb) this past weekend. Nice store but a lot of bags I didn't recognize - not that I'm a Gucci expert. But I'm guessing they were made for the outlet?



probably previous seasons or limited editions


----------



## snibor

MamaSleepy said:


> P.S. I also hit the Gucci outlet at the Fashion Outlets of Chicago mall (Rosemont suburb) this past weekend. Nice store but a lot of bags I didn't recognize - not that I'm a Gucci expert. But I'm guessing they were made for the outlet?



As I understand, Gucci does produce bags specifically for the outlet. Sometimes similar to what you see in stores.  I know I have purchased at outlet items not seen in stores.


----------



## MamaSleepy

snibor said:


> As I understand, Gucci does produce bags specifically for the outlet. Sometimes similar to what you see in stores.  I know I have purchased at outlet items not seen in stores.


Yes, that's what I thought too.


----------



## lincer

OMG, pre-order at Saks! 
But I'm not from USA, of course


----------



## papertiger

lincer said:


> OMG, pre-order at Saks!
> But I'm not from USA, of course
> View attachment 3869692



Thanks for the thumbs up. This is the 12.25 and there are smaller leather versions on the S site in green and red. 

I _have_ to have this bag in my life.


----------



## snibor

lincer said:


> OMG, pre-order at Saks!
> But I'm not from USA, of course
> View attachment 3869692



Stunning!


----------



## Etak14

I’m in the U.K. but have just been having a browse on the Neiman Marcus website as they have so many items available for pre order. I’ve noticed the Marmont super mini is available to P’ order in emerald, there isn’t a picture available of the colour, has anyone seen it, got a picture, im so excited even though I’ve just brought the green disco... (that’s being repaired/assessed at Matches already) 
I love green


----------



## papertiger

Etak14 said:


> I’m in the U.K. but have just been having a browse on the Neiman Marcus website as they have so many items available for pre order. I’ve noticed the Marmont super mini is available to P’ order in emerald, there isn’t a picture available of the colour, has anyone seen it, got a picture, im so excited even though I’ve just brought the green disco... (that’s being repaired/assessed at Matches already)
> *I love green*



Me too


----------



## lincer

papertiger said:


> Thanks for the thumbs up. This is the 12.25 and there are smaller leather versions on the S site in green and red.
> 
> I _have_ to have this bag in my life.



Do you know if it is going to be available in Europe? I don't have a SA, I can only buy online.


----------



## papertiger

lincer said:


> Do you know if it is going to be available in Europe? I don't have a SA, I can only buy online.



I'm sure. I'll report back from an email I sent me SA.


----------



## snibor

Orange disco with tassel up on the NM website !!   Sorry for double pic. Not sure why that happened.


----------



## Etak14

snibor said:


> Orange disco with tassel up on the NM website !!   Sorry for double pic. Not sure why that happened.
> View attachment 3870615


I didn’t think they we’re doing discos with tassels any more?


----------



## snibor

Etak14 said:


> I didn’t think they we’re doing discos with tassels any more?



Ya I was surprised.


----------



## alexmarie

So I have never posted before, so I can't create a new thread, but I hope someone sees this and can help me with this "dilemma." I'm purchasing my first Gucci this Christmas (!!!) and I am torn between two bags. It could be three, but I'm narrowing it down for the first one and I'll see how I feel as time goes on. So my choices are the Taupe Marmont small matelassé shoulder bag https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...h=Women/Womens-Handbags/Womens-Crossbody-Bags
 And the Padlock medium GG shoulder bag in the black, canvas, and brown/tan https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...ASaMwYOzieA6H8B3sDSRRGLtbF47924MaAt1BEALw_wcB

Now these are both very different bags in style and in price. My wardrobe could accommodate both easily, but my boyfriend thinks the Padlock is more me than the Marmont. I personally think both are absolutely gorgeous, and I am drawn to both for different reasons. The price point on the Marmont is excellent compared to the Padlock, but the Padlock is so sophisticated. Both are very chic and could work for running errands or date nights, but I do think the Marmont is less statement making, especially being able to wear it discreetly when you turn it over to the back. I personally love making statements with my bags, and I also love the fact that the Padlock is less popular than the Marmont style. But once again, the Marmont is gorgeous and has it's own charm at a price that is much easier to deal with. Ugh! I'm so torn. Any opinion is welcomed!


----------



## Etak14

The super mini Marmont is now available on the Neiman Marcus website in the emerald colour, it’s lovely. Is everything in every colour released in every country? I’m hoping to get this bag in the green so I’m hoping it’ll be released in the U.K.


----------



## danny123

lincer said:


> OMG, pre-order at Saks!
> But I'm not from USA, of course
> View attachment 3869692


Wow"!!!!Beautiful


----------



## lincer

papertiger said:


> I'm sure. I'll report back from an email I sent me SA.


Any news from your SA? Thanks.


----------



## papertiger

lincer said:


> Any news from your SA? Thanks.



Sorry, not yet


----------



## papertiger

lincer said:


> Any news from your SA? Thanks.


Sending you a pm


----------



## papertiger

I'd like to wish everyone a very wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year. PT xxx


----------



## immigratty

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## snibor

Merry Christmas, happy holidays, and happy new year.  Thanks to all for providing a fun forum to admire all things fashion.


----------



## MrGuccio

Hello - I was finally able to get my hands on a Black Marmont belt with Gold hardware for a gift.  After searching for 2 months and coming up with nothing but a backorder from Gucci.com that kept getting pushed (and still isn't shipped) I got lucky and caught a restock on NAP.  I actually ordered two because I wasn't taken a chance on the size! 

Anyways where is the best place to sell the extra?   I usually avoid Ebay for designer items - thanks


----------



## ba07024

I am struggling to decide between the gucci soho disco and the YSL loulou toy, both in black. Any thoughts?


----------



## lengocbaotram

Hi everyone; happy new year to you all!

I'm new to the PurseForum, so please excuse my post if this has been asked before. I did a decent amount of research, but could not find any reference to the Gucci Marmont WOC yet. I recently purchased the black leather version (image attached), and it's my first designer purse. I love the bag; however, I'm also eyeing the Celine Trotteur (small) in dark brown/cream color. The Celine bag is a pre-loved pristine bag, hence a fairly good discount. The Gucci is brand new bought from Nordstrom. I'm debating whether I should keep the Gucci, or return and get the Celine instead. 

On one hand, I love the classic but a little edgy (from the dirty gold chain) look of the Gucci WOC. However, I'm afraid the logo may be too flashy? Plus a full price tag on a designer bag is something I keep going back to. 

On the other hand, the Celine leather is smooth skin, which means I will have to baby the bag a lot. The Celine style IMO may not work as well as an evening bag as the Gucci. Also, I have not seen the Celine bag IRL (just photos/Youtube videos), as all the stores in Seattle don't carry Trotteur anymore for now.

The Gucci one, if I do want to purchase later, will be restocked in April 2018 per Nordstrom.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Your opinion and experience are much appreciated! 

P.S. My style is casual / minimalist, and I'm pretty petite (5 ft 1). I think both bags' size will look ok on me.


----------



## snibor

These are quite different. To me the plus of Gucci is it looks like it could be carried casual or dressy. The Celine looks casual to me. Plus it’s not new and there’s something nice about having a brand new bag.  As for the logo, it seems it bothers you so perhaps it’s not for you?  I think it’s a classic pretty bag.  If it were me Gucci wins hands down but you are in a Gucci forum. Good luck.


----------



## lengocbaotram

snibor said:


> These are quite different. To me the plus of Gucci is it looks like it could be carried casual or dressy. The Celine looks casual to me. Plus it’s not new and there’s something nice about having a brand new bag.  As for the logo, it seems it bothers you so perhaps it’s not for you?  I think it’s a classic pretty bag.  If it were me Gucci wins hands down but you are in a Gucci forum. Good luck.


I agree Snibor; I think the Gucci can be either a day or evening bag. The Celine one has a retro & preppy look which I like, but for a first bag it can be a little less versatile. No I do like the GG logo; I was reading about logo purses in the office, but I remember I will rarely if not never use this bag at work. Thank you for the input!


----------



## kimcruz41

lengocbaotram said:


> I agree Snibor; I think the Gucci can be either a day or evening bag. The Celine one has a retro & preppy look which I like, but for a first bag it can be a little less versatile. No I do like the GG logo; I was reading about logo purses in the office, but I remember I will rarely if not never use this bag at work. Thank you for the input!


From your descrption, I got the feeling you are leaning towards Gucci!


----------



## kimcruz41

What should I spray my Dionysus black suede bag with?


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

lengocbaotram said:


> Hi everyone; happy new year to you all!
> 
> I'm new to the PurseForum, so please excuse my post if this has been asked before. I did a decent amount of research, but could not find any reference to the Gucci Marmont WOC yet. I recently purchased the black leather version (image attached), and it's my first designer purse. I love the bag; however, I'm also eyeing the Celine Trotteur (small) in dark brown/cream color. The Celine bag is a pre-loved pristine bag, hence a fairly good discount. The Gucci is brand new bought from Nordstrom. I'm debating whether I should keep the Gucci, or return and get the Celine instead.
> 
> On one hand, I love the classic but a little edgy (from the dirty gold chain) look of the Gucci WOC. However, I'm afraid the logo may be too flashy? Plus a full price tag on a designer bag is something I keep going back to.
> 
> On the other hand, the Celine leather is smooth skin, which means I will have to baby the bag a lot. The Celine style IMO may not work as well as an evening bag as the Gucci. Also, I have not seen the Celine bag IRL (just photos/Youtube videos), as all the stores in Seattle don't carry Trotteur anymore for now.
> 
> The Gucci one, if I do want to purchase later, will be restocked in April 2018 per Nordstrom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921674
> View attachment 3921673
> 
> 
> Your opinion and experience are much appreciated!
> 
> P.S. My style is casual / minimalist, and I'm pretty petite (5 ft 1). I think both bags' size will look ok on me.


Both are gorgeous bags but the Celine bag is a very casual one whereas the Gucci bag can be dressed up or down.


----------



## EconomyBooster

MrGuccio said:


> Hello - I was finally able to get my hands on a Black Marmont belt with Gold hardware for a gift.  After searching for 2 months and coming up with nothing but a backorder from Gucci.com that kept getting pushed (and still isn't shipped) I got lucky and caught a restock on NAP.  I actually ordered two because I wasn't taken a chance on the size!
> 
> Anyways where is the best place to sell the extra?  I usually avoid Ebay for designer items - thanks




HI!
I was wondering the same thing!  Did you have any luck selling the extra one?


----------



## hcsnoopy

Has anyone ever had an item deliver with a flaw?  How is the process when you ordered Gucci online and want an exchange?  I had ordered an item that arrived with a frayed thread - the bag was otherwise perfect but the frayed thread was bugging me as it was new.  I emailed online customer service and they did reply asking for pictures but haven't heard back since Dec 26.  I ended up refunding the item at the flagship store over the weekend.  The SA was quite helpful as she located another one at Holts.   So in the end I got my bag in new no flaws condition immediately versus waiting at least 2 months for a repair.
Just curious about anybody's experience.


----------



## Seaquin

Hi everyone!
I am looking to maybe my first gucci purchase.
https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...osition=15&listName=SearchResultGridComponent

I remembered seeing this in blue but It's not available here in Singapore, does the states or other countries carry the blue?
Our stores only have the black and brown.
I would love to hear some pros and cons of this bag if you do own it. Thank you!!!


----------



## papertiger

kimcruz41 said:


> What should I spray my Dionysus black suede bag with?



Any suede protector will do. I just use Scotchgard on many Gucci suede and nubuck pieces, it's one of the cheapest and personally I've had zero problems and it does the job, but there are more expensive choices available if that's too standard. 

Gucci used to clean suede or nubuck too but you may want to check.


----------



## doni

lengocbaotram said:


> Hi everyone; happy new year to you all!
> 
> I'm new to the PurseForum, so please excuse my post if this has been asked before. I did a decent amount of research, but could not find any reference to the Gucci Marmont WOC yet. I recently purchased the black leather version (image attached), and it's my first designer purse. I love the bag; however, I'm also eyeing the Celine Trotteur (small) in dark brown/cream color. The Celine bag is a pre-loved pristine bag, hence a fairly good discount. The Gucci is brand new bought from Nordstrom. I'm debating whether I should keep the Gucci, or return and get the Celine instead.
> 
> On one hand, I love the classic but a little edgy (from the dirty gold chain) look of the Gucci WOC. However, I'm afraid the logo may be too flashy? Plus a full price tag on a designer bag is something I keep going back to.
> 
> On the other hand, the Celine leather is smooth skin, which means I will have to baby the bag a lot. The Celine style IMO may not work as well as an evening bag as the Gucci. Also, I have not seen the Celine bag IRL (just photos/Youtube videos), as all the stores in Seattle don't carry Trotteur anymore for now.
> 
> The Gucci one, if I do want to purchase later, will be restocked in April 2018 per Nordstrom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921674
> View attachment 3921673
> 
> 
> Your opinion and experience are much appreciated!
> 
> P.S. My style is casual / minimalist, and I'm pretty petite (5 ft 1). I think both bags' size will look ok on me.



I don't like the two GGs of the Marmont line, just because I am one of those people who don't like logos. And I own a small Trotteur, which I adore and which is perfect for a minimalist style.

That said... My Trotteur is the embossed leather. I cannot handle Celine smooth leather, you do have to be extremely careful with it, and the bags don't tend to be designed to improve with an ageing patina. Also, the Trotteur you are considering does not seem very versatile to me: not only it would not work in the evenings, but it would not be that easy to combine with outfits and looks very summery... So I'd say for a first designer bag, stick with the Gucci!


----------



## papertiger

hcsnoopy said:


> Has anyone ever had an item deliver with a flaw?  How is the process when you ordered Gucci online and want an exchange?  I had ordered an item that arrived with a frayed thread - the bag was otherwise perfect but the frayed thread was bugging me as it was new.  I emailed online customer service and they did reply asking for pictures but haven't heard back since Dec 26.  I ended up refunding the item at the flagship store over the weekend.  The SA was quite helpful as she located another one at Holts.   So in the end I got my bag in new no flaws condition immediately versus waiting at least 2 months for a repair.
> Just curious about anybody's experience.



I would do what you did. 

I've never had any problem with gucci.com but I did have with with shoes from Farfetch, not a fault as such but the condition they arrived in (already creased across the front). This was obviously the boutique's fault (Tessibit) FF got them through and not Gucci's. I would have needed to go through the whole return process but I sent them photos and not-so-happy message. They offered me a discount and for once I took it as I needed them for an interview. I really prefer to buy from the Gucci boutique.


----------



## Oliveandchloe

Are the marmont small and mediums in porcelain rose being phased out or just not being restocked anytime soon? I keep seeing the inventory dwindling with a lot of places no longer offering the porcelain rose so I’m wondering if i should pounce on one now while I can still find it...


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Seaquin said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am looking to maybe my first gucci purchase.
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...osition=15&listName=SearchResultGridComponent
> 
> I remembered seeing this in blue but It's not available here in Singapore, does the states or other countries carry the blue?
> Our stores only have the black and brown.
> I would love to hear some pros and cons of this bag if you do own it. Thank you!!!


I personally haven't seen it in blue but that doesn't mean it's not out there.


----------



## Seaquin

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I personally haven't seen it in blue but that doesn't mean it's not out there.



http://www.whowhatwear.com/what-was-she-wearing-dakota-johnson-doen-dress/slide3
I just don't know why I keep seeing blue instead of black, I believe this is actually black.
Is this bag heavy for anyone who has this?
Thank you for responding! I tried google and realized that there were replicas of these bag in a pure black trim and red as well.
I don't think the red was actually produced?
I am not going to upload the replicas but you can google Padlock GG Supreme Canvas Medium Shoulder Bag


----------



## MAGJES

I've got a question.  No Gucci boutiques in my state so all my purchases are through gucci.com.  There is a shoe that I want and I can only find my size by clicking on the gucci option "find in store."  If I call that boutique will they ship it to me or is this option only for someone that can go purchase in person.


----------



## christya

Can anyone tell me how their Gucci Soho Disco bag has worn over time? I'm looking into one, but it would be my first Gucci so I'm concerned about it's durability and how well it withstood for other bag owners? Thank you in advance.


----------



## snibor

christya said:


> Can anyone tell me how their Gucci Soho Disco bag has worn over time? I'm looking into one, but it would be my first Gucci so I'm concerned about it's durability and how well it withstood for other bag owners? Thank you in advance.



I’ve had rose beige since 2015.  I just posted pic in clubhouse next to red.  I’ve used the bag to death and recently travelled all over Europe with it. Still looks good and I still luv it.


----------



## Yining

Hi Ladies,

I was going to purchase the black suede Dionysus shoulder bag in Japan however the price is equivalent to $3337 AUD meanwhile in Australia it is only $2660. Id rather just get the leather  dionysus instead! Anyone know why? Thanks


----------



## SkeeWee1908

MAGJES said:


> I've got a question.  No Gucci boutiques in my state so all my purchases are through gucci.com.  There is a shoe that I want and I can only find my size by clicking on the gucci option "find in store."  If I call that boutique will they ship it to me or is this option only for someone that can go purchase in person.



I also live in a state that doesn’t have a boutique. I call the nearest location and place my order I’ve never had any issues before.


----------



## MAGJES

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I also live in a state that doesn’t have a boutique. I call the nearest location and place my order I’ve never had any issues before.


Thanks so much for letting me know!


----------



## Guccilegitcheck please

Guys need ur help with legit check on Gucci beanie


----------



## hcsnoopy

MAGJES said:


> I've got a question.  No Gucci boutiques in my state so all my purchases are through gucci.com.  There is a shoe that I want and I can only find my size by clicking on the gucci option "find in store."  If I call that boutique will they ship it to me or is this option only for someone that can go purchase in person.


Shouldn't be an issue for the store to ship to you as long as you're cool with the shipping costs.  Definitely give them a call and have the SA send you pictures of the item before purchasing.  To ensure no flaws or defects.


----------



## hcsnoopy

Yining said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was going to purchase the black suede Dionysus shoulder bag in Japan however the price is equivalent to $3337 AUD meanwhile in Australia it is only $2660. Id rather just get the leather  dionysus instead! Anyone know why? Thanks


Conversion rate, taxes and country tarrifs?  I'm in Toronto and it's always cheaper to buy in NYC, Boston or HK even after conversion versus here in Toronto.


----------



## ToniDemi

Hi! 

Hello! Can someone help me find these vintage Gucci loafers? 






I do not find them anywhere yet. In this thread. . 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/searching-for-this-gucci-thread.802937/page-7
 I leave a more detailed description.


Thanks!


----------



## jaws3

Comparing the Gucci Soho Disco on size


----------



## staceyjan

Just wondering if there are reviews of Gucci wallets?  I went to the outlet and there were a few but would love to see what Gucci lovers say about them.


----------



## snibor

staceyjan said:


> Just wondering if there are reviews of Gucci wallets?  I went to the outlet and there were a few but would love to see what Gucci lovers say about them.



Luv them.  They hold up well.


----------



## papertiger

staceyjan said:


> Just wondering if there are reviews of Gucci wallets?  I went to the outlet and there were a few but would love to see what Gucci lovers say about them.



I carry a seriously old Gucci wallet everyday. I have to declare I carry a separate Gucci change purse and don't just stuff my wallet though.  Judging from DH's wallet, it's the weight of coins and stuffing his wallet with more and more receipts/cards people give him that ruins his wallets whoever they're by.


----------



## jasmine007

Hello purse experts!
I am new here and I have a question (maybe this is not the right place to ask it , but still).
I really liked Gucci Soho double chain Totes , but never bought it couple of years ago. So now I decided to buy it, but looks like Gucci discounted that line? Called nearby gucci outlet, they carry only in red color.
Any ideas if it's going to come back in Fall/Winter 2018/2019?


----------



## staceyjan

papertiger said:


> I carry a seriously old Gucci wallet everyday. I have to declare I carry a separate Gucci change purse and don't just stuff my wallet though.  Judging from DH's wallet, it's the weight of coins and stuffing his wallet with more and more receipts/cards people give him that ruins his wallets whoever they're by.


Thank you for  your reply.   I am wondering if I can get used to carrying a separate change purse?  Do you have pics?


----------



## papertiger

jasmine007 said:


> Hello purse experts!
> I am new here and I have a question (maybe this is not the right place to ask it , but still).
> I really liked Gucci Soho double chain Totes , but never bought it couple of years ago. So now I decided to buy it, but looks like Gucci discounted that line? Called nearby gucci outlet, they carry only in red color.
> Any ideas if it's going to come back in Fall/Winter 2018/2019?



It won't come back. The whole Soho line is a success story completely associated with a _former_ Creative Designer.


----------



## puglover17

hello! I'm new here.  Just wanted to get your opinion... how do  you feel about Gucci bags that are specifically made for outlets? are they of same quality as those sold in retail stores? worth the price?


----------



## papertiger

puglover17 said:


> hello! I'm new here.  Just wanted to get your opinion... how do  you feel about Gucci bags that are specifically made for outlets? are they of same quality as those sold in retail stores? worth the price?



Big welcome to you and congratulations. 

Answered you on the other thread


----------



## topglamchic

Hi all, I went to the Gucci flagship store in LA and saw a Sylvie mini belt bag. The bag can be used as a belt bag, clutch, and handbag. It comes in white, black, and brown python. Have any of you seen this cute little mini?  I’m considering it as I think it would be perfect for an evening bag as well a cute daytime belt bag. Would love any reviews....


----------



## giv_nchy

Has anyone heard of a price increase on Tuesday? I follow an SA that said that there will be a price increase tomorrow, but my go to SA said they never heard anything about a price increase.
I hope it isn't true because this would be the second price increase within a year.  I was going to pick up the marmont belt bag today because I was planning to purchase it anyways.


Spoiler: PSA That a SA Posted On WeChat


----------



## Bee-licious

giv_nchy said:


> Has anyone heard of a price increase on Tuesday? I follow an SA that said that there will be a price increase tomorrow, but my go to SA said they never heard anything about a price increase.
> I hope it isn't true because this would be the second price increase within a year.  I was going to pick up the marmont belt bag today because I was planning to purchase it anyways.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PSA That a SA Posted On WeChat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989558


Did you ever find out? I guess we shall see today!!


----------



## giv_nchy

Bee-licious said:


> Did you ever find out? I guess we shall see today!!


This was last week haha and certain things went up, not everything.


----------



## shopnaddict

I need opinions on which bag to get. I’m having a hard time deciding if I should get a Dionysus GG mini bag or a  Dionysus GG WOC. I need something small I can carry crossbody. I’ll be a new mom and will have a diaper bag so I don’t want a big purse. I already have 2 soho disco’s. Just wanting something new from the Dionysus line.


----------



## angie620

Hi Ladies! 
I just received this beautiful marmot in small black (from matches fashion) but there's a dent on the leather (from the circular stud holding the plaque).
I've contacted matches fashion and they've confirmed that it's not a manufacturing fault but they're happy to refund it - what do you ladies think? does anyone have the same issue? 
I feel that because it's such a soft leather it's bound to happen with wear (as the stud does 'dig into' the leather) but I've also watched many reviews and others didn't have this issue... 
Happy to hear your thoughts and advice - thank you!


----------



## Snackpackdino

Hi people, a noob here  ! I’m not too familiar with Gucci. 

However, happens that I bought a “vintage” bag with “no brand” (so I thought) because I was impressed with it’s good quality and purple leather lining. Later on, an accident happened (blame it on my pet  ) and the bag got really dirty and I had to soak it in water and soap to clean it.

While cleaning the bag, I found that inside there’s the Gucci logo that looks legit. By googling, I found out the bag seems to be a black Icon Bit. However there’s no serial number.

Does anyone know if Icon Bit always has the serial number? Or do I just have a fake that happens to be amazing quality?

Thanks in advance


----------



## papertiger

angie620 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I just received this beautiful marmot in small black (from matches fashion) but there's a dent on the leather (from the circular stud holding the plaque).
> I've contacted matches fashion and they've confirmed that it's not a manufacturing fault but they're happy to refund it - what do you ladies think? does anyone have the same issue?
> I feel that because it's such a soft leather it's bound to happen with wear (as the stud does 'dig into' the leather) but I've also watched many reviews and others didn't have this issue...
> Happy to hear your thoughts and advice - thank you!



It might 'bounce' back in time but I would ask for another if they have it (all incurred costs should be for Matches as a condition)


----------



## papertiger

Snackpackdino said:


> Hi people, a noob here  ! I’m not too familiar with Gucci.
> 
> However, happens that I bought a “vintage” bag with “no brand” (so I thought) because I was impressed with it’s good quality and purple leather lining. Later on, an accident happened (blame it on my pet  ) and the bag got really dirty and I had to soak it in water and soap to clean it.
> 
> While cleaning the bag, I found that inside there’s the Gucci logo that looks legit. By googling, I found out the bag seems to be a black Icon Bit. However there’s no serial number.
> 
> Does anyone know if Icon Bit always has the serial number? Or do I just have a fake that happens to be amazing quality?
> 
> Thanks in advance



It would have a serial number.


----------



## Snackpackdino

papertiger said:


> It would have a serial number.


Thank you  ! What a shame, it’s a nice bag and  I would have preferred a no-brand bag over a fake!


----------



## papertiger

shopnaddict said:


> I need opinions on which bag to get. I’m having a hard time deciding if I should get a Dionysus GG mini bag or a  Dionysus GG WOC. I need something small I can carry crossbody. I’ll be a new mom and will have a diaper bag so I don’t want a big purse. I already have 2 soho disco’s. Just wanting something new from the Dionysus line.



Unless you know you'll use a WOC I think the mini is a better bet.


----------



## zoezee

shopnaddict said:


> I need opinions on which bag to get. I’m having a hard time deciding if I should get a Dionysus GG mini bag or a  Dionysus GG WOC. I need something small I can carry crossbody. I’ll be a new mom and will have a diaper bag so I don’t want a big purse. I already have 2 soho disco’s. Just wanting something new from the Dionysus line.



I have the WOC and have tried the mini bag. I would recommend you go instore and try to fit things into either bag. From personal experience, the WOC might not be the best choice because if you're a new mama and you open the WOC with one hand because your other hand is holding something like a pram or bubs, the WOC will basically fly open and stuff might go everywhere. I've had this happen to me and my cards fell out. The mini is great, but i don't know if it will fit your phone, wallet and keys. I had to test and see if my phone would fit and it was too long. I have the galaxy note 8, so it was too long.
I think you might be better off going for something like a camera bag that's small but big enough to fit everything in.
I hope this helps!


----------



## anasanfran

I am loving this from the RealReal for $825. Not into small bags but I just love vintage Gucci, small for large. Sigh, but alas, this is the first day of my ban. Sniff!!! Not happy!


----------



## Sheilaghny

Really stunning


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I am loving this from the RealReal for $825. Not into small bags but I just love vintage Gucci, small for large. Sigh, but alas, this is the first day of my ban. Sniff!!! Not happy!
> 
> View attachment 4062483



Isn't that _always_ the way


----------



## anasanfran

Oooooh, I am in love!! On eBay now for a whopping $1900 (cray cray) but isn't it stunning?? Measures 13"W x 10.2"H x 7.9"D. I believe THIS would be my Holy Grail bag! Yup, most definitely! The second brown one also on eBay for $900 measuring 13"W x 10.2"H x 7.9"D is pretty awesome also.


----------



## anasanfran

Okay, two more and I promise I'll stop. Tote measures 13"Wx8.5"H x7”D and is going for $950 and the small Kelly like bag measures 9.5"Wx7"Hx3.5"D and is $650. Oh, I really HATE this ban business! I'm feeling weak and it's only been two days!!


----------



## anasanfran

I am hooked on going through the "What Gucci are you wearing today?" thread and going back through the years to see what we obsessed over. I have to keep a tab of where I left off cause it's so long. Wish the really older posts of the past didn't lose their attached photos. That is the best part of our tPF history and after awhile poof!...no more pics! (Hmmmm...*Ms.PT*, maybe you could bring that up to the powers that be, since you got the clout that you do and all!! hint hint!!!!!  )


----------



## anasanfran

Bookends, anyone??


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Bookends, anyone??
> 
> View attachment 4065665



Iconic! Alas I think my books need huge marble pillars, too many and too heavy for these.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I am hooked on going through the "What Gucci are you wearing today?" thread and going back through the years to see what we obsessed over. I have to keep a tab of where I left off cause it's so long. Wish the really older posts of the past didn't lose their attached photos. That is the best part of our tPF history and after awhile poof!...no more pics! (Hmmmm...*Ms.PT*, maybe you could bring that up to the powers that be, since you got the clout that you do and all!! hint hint!!!!!  )



1. Members/past members have put their photos into photo storage sites and then decided to delete the photos from there or changed the code so we can no longer see them. 

2. The biggest block has come from Photobucket and image storing site, as members (me included) loaded their pics there and then linked them to our accounts but the site ow wants us to pay hundreds of dollars per year for the privilege of letting others look at out pics. I have to now download each photo one by one and then reload it up here if I want to use an old pic. 

3. Other photos were linked to old tPF accounts before the last jump update (do you remember we could let people look at our albums if friends?). Well, all those photos were lost completely. Some of mine don't exist anywhere else anymore, so gone for good and I'm sure it was that way for many others too. 

So sad.


----------



## SilkCat

Does anyone own a Dionysus belt? I'm thinking about the one with the green crystals but everyone seems to be wearing the marmont style. Wondering if anyone has any thoughts about this belt option. This is the belt


----------



## Sheilaghny

Looking for Gucci feedback:: which bag should I get? I’m middle aged woman (not that it matters)I actually bought the one with embroidery but now am rethinking if it’s too much? Any feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## MamaSleepy

I prefer the simpler first one, it's a lovely bag. Without the "stickers," it works for a variety of occasions and being a classic, ought to not look like a past trend in a few yrs. However, if you already own enough classic bags and just want a fun bag, keep the 2nd one. IMHO


----------



## Sheilaghny

MamaSleepy said:


> I prefer the simpler first one, it's a lovely bag. Without the "stickers," it works for a variety of occasions and being a classic, ought to not look like a past trend in a few yrs. However, if you already own enough classic bags and just want a fun bag, keep the 2nd one. IMHO


Thanks Mama!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Sheilaghny said:


> Looking for Gucci feedback:: which bag should I get? I’m middle aged woman (not that it matters)I actually bought the one with embroidery but now am rethinking if it’s too much? Any feedback is much appreciated!



I love [emoji173]️ pic #1 [emoji4]


----------



## gisselle226

I love the simpler one too


----------



## chikkabangbang

I like the fun one !


----------



## chikkabangbang

which gucci pre order item are you excited about ?


----------



## Luz_cert

Hello everyone! I have a question: I found photos of Gucci's bag where you can find the black tag (the one with white Gucci logo and a square QR code on both sides) that have no QR code or have a rectangular one. Does it mean that it's a fake?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RAzzO

Hi girls&boys!
Im looking for a price of a skirt from Resort2017 collection. I only need info on how much was the skirt and thats it.
Any help appreciated. XO


----------



## papertiger

SilkCat said:


> Does anyone own a Dionysus belt? I'm thinking about the one with the green crystals but everyone seems to be wearing the marmont style. Wondering if anyone has any thoughts about this belt option. This is the belt



Lovely, I personally prefer it


----------



## rcheuk

Could someone please share your BG SA info?


----------



## anasanfran

Oh boy, you know you paid too much when the eyelash curler you ordered comes with it's own dustbag and hangtag!!!   And I REFUSE to store it in the dustbag after using it! It gets thrown in the make up case just like the old one did!!!!!!
.


----------



## dooneybaby

anasanfran said:


> Oh boy, you know you paid too much when the eyelash curler you ordered comes with it's own dustbag and hangtag!!!   And I REFUSE to store it in the dustbag after using it! It gets thrown in the make up case just like the old one did!!!!!!
> .
> View attachment 4107686


----------



## dooneybaby

anasanfran said:


> I am hooked on going through the "What Gucci are you wearing today?" thread and going back through the years to see what we obsessed over. I have to keep a tab of where I left off cause it's so long. Wish the really older posts of the past didn't lose their attached photos. That is the best part of our tPF history and after awhile poof!...no more pics! (Hmmmm...*Ms.PT*, maybe you could bring that up to the powers that be, since you got the clout that you do and all!! hint hint!!!!!  )


What's even more interesting is you can pinpoint the moment that Gucci upped its game and started putting out fabulous things!


----------



## anasanfran

Loving this brim!!! Can I really spend $915 on a felt hat? I'm thinking YES!!!!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Loving this brim!!! Can I really spend $915 on a felt hat? I'm thinking YES!!!!
> View attachment 4128214



Easily! 

I have at least 5 Gucci hats, perhaps more, well worth the money if you actually wear them.


----------



## anasanfran

anasanfran said:


> Loving this brim!!! Can I really spend $915 on a felt hat? I'm thinking YES!!!!
> View attachment 4128214



Okay, I bought it and THIS is the harassment I get from my friends on facebook. And I do NOT CARE one little bit!! I love my Father Guido Sarducci hat and that is my hat's name now...Guido. So there!!!


----------



## snibor

anasanfran said:


> Okay, I bought it and THIS is the harassment I get from my friends on facebook. And I do NOT CARE one little bit!! I love my Father Guido Sarducci hat and that is my hat's name now...Guido. So there!!!
> 
> View attachment 4140500



And we here at tpf luv it too!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Okay, I bought it and THIS is the harassment I get from my friends on facebook. And I do NOT CARE one little bit!! I love my Father Guido Sarducci hat and that is my hat's name now...Guido. So there!!!
> 
> View attachment 4140500



They must all be totally jealous 

We'll wear our Gucci hats together! 

Start a thread, let's do a Gucci hat wearer's thread


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> They must all be totally jealous
> 
> We'll wear our Gucci hats together!
> 
> Start a thread, let's do a Gucci hat wearer's thread




Yes!!!! I most certainly will!!! Ooooo, excited now. I love this brim so much that I'm planning on a raffia one very soon. Hey, PT, I have a question for you, mama. I purchased a Seventies navy tote new from a Gucci outlet and I was wondering...since it's coming from an outlet and has been out of season forever, is it still possible to get my initals heat stamped ?? The outlet SA's had no clue and were no help in finding out so after they looked at me with blank stares I just thought "Ehh, I have a Gucci guru who knows waaay more than you two." I was outta there. Thanks, my dear friend. And tonight I will break out my "Guido" and do the selfie thing!! hee hee Yes, her name is Guido!!!! And I love her!!!! Gucci hats are simply the best, IMO, and I'd choose Gucci over any hats, Hermes, Chanel...they don't compare IMO!!!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Yes!!!! I most certainly will!!! Ooooo, excited now. I love this brim so much that I'm planning on a raffia one very soon. Hey, PT, I have a question for you, mama. I purchased a Seventies navy tote new from a Gucci outlet and I was wondering...since it's coming from an outlet and has been out of season forever, is it still possible to get my initals heat stamped ?? The outlet SA's had no clue and were no help in finding out so after they looked at me with blank stares I just thought "Ehh, I have a Gucci guru who knows waaay more than you two." I was outta there. Thanks, my dear friend. And tonight I will break out my "Guido" and do the selfie thing!! hee hee Yes, her name is Guido!!!! And I love her!!!! Gucci hats are simply the best, IMO, and I'd choose Gucci over any hats, Hermes, Chanel...they don't compare IMO!!!



Gucci are more like H now. I think it depends on your relationship with your normal Gucci store SA. It's anything for one customer and nothing for another. If you do't have a favourite SA at a stand alone Gucci, perhaps take your bag (and receipt) to you nearest store and a screen shot on your phone which says your Gucci item may be personalised from an old and ask to see the Store Manager. Just ask as sweetly as you can and counter any excuses with evidence appropriately. 

Show me the bag including the tag inside, I'll see if I can find info on personalising that particular model.


----------



## anasanfran

Loving this Gucci travel bag from the 1930's. Can't you just picture a woman dressed in 30's garb holding on to this as she cruises around in this 1935 Peugeot?? Just like Vuitton trunks on stagecoaches, I cherish the thought of Gucci luggage and bags on a stylish woman of the 30's and 40's. Those decades had just so much class to me, the bags, the shoes and especially the hats and fur trimmed long coats. (btw, this old Gucci is on eBay now for $1895)


----------



## anasanfran

I just love the Tulle gloves and really need them to go with my black felt brim (that I wish had it's own name). Not really liking these with the outfit showed but I know I can rock those gloves!! I have the size I want on backorder so obviously someone is liking them also. I wonder how delicate they are. They look pretty sound for being just lace really. I still think 630 is a bit much considering there is no hardware but what are ya gonna do?? I think most of us understand when you gotta have it, you gotta have it. And I simply GOTTA HAVE IT!!! hahaha   .


----------



## Jippy

anasanfran said:


> Loving this brim!!! Can I really spend $915 on a felt hat? I'm thinking YES!!!!
> View attachment 4128214


That hat is amazing!! I say yes too x


----------



## anasanfran

My pre-loved haul that all ended up all arriving yesterday and purchased from 3 different places. My mother was here when two of the three deliveries came and now I am in big, BIG trouble. (yes, 50 years old and I still get in trouble) I had to sell my LV Alma GM and buy a new one (and had to go pre-owned because they no longer make the GM size) because I was so used to stuffing my Gucci's to capacity to remain their shape and I didn't know to not over stuff the Alma and she got all weird and misshapen. I am really out of control here and these were pretty much a "bored at night, insomnia, might as well JUST LOOK, then got weak and bought" impulse buy and I am now on an official bag ban for the rest of the year. Honest Abe!! 
.


----------



## anasanfran

Okay, I know I might get reamed for this but I really think Bvlgari has just about run out of ideas. Then again, I suppose we all need a bag to hold our seagull in! 
.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Okay, I know I might get reamed for this but I really think Bvlgari has just about run out of ideas. Then again, I suppose we all need a bag to hold our seagull in!
> .
> View attachment 4160261



Poor baby got stuck


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Loving this Gucci travel bag from the 1930's. Can't you just picture a woman dressed in 30's garb holding on to this as she cruises around in this 1935 Peugeot?? Just like Vuitton trunks on stagecoaches, I cherish the thought of Gucci luggage and bags on a stylish woman of the 30's and 40's. Those decades had just so much class to me, the bags, the shoes and especially the hats and fur trimmed long coats. (btw, this old Gucci is on eBay now for $1895)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143441
> View attachment 4143442



I want that car! 

BTW, bag has replacement handles and they're not Gucci handles


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> My pre-loved haul that all ended up all arriving yesterday and purchased from 3 different places. My mother was here when two of the three deliveries came and now I am in big, BIG trouble. (yes, 50 years old and I still get in trouble) I had to sell my LV Alma GM and buy a new one (and had to go pre-owned because they no longer make the GM size) because I was so used to stuffing my Gucci's to capacity to remain their shape and I didn't know to not over stuff the Alma and she got all weird and misshapen. I am really out of control here and these were pretty much a "bored at night, insomnia, might as well JUST LOOK, then got weak and bought" impulse buy and I am now on an official bag ban for the rest of the year. Honest Abe!!
> .
> View attachment 4158764


Fantastic haul!


----------



## Darina Angelova

Is this silk Marmont bag just silly, or what... On one hand - I love it. On another... where in the HELL am I going to wear a SILK handbag and not worry someone is going to spill something on it! I just bought it on VC and I already regret it...


----------



## snibor

Darina Angelova said:


> Is this silk Marmont bag just silly, or what... On one hand - I love it. On another... where in the HELL am I going to wear a SILK handbag and not worry someone is going to spill something on it! I just bought it on VC and I already regret it...



It’s a beautiful unique piece.   Who wants to wear what everybody has?  You will get lots of compliments on this.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Just ordered this key case from TJ Maxx   







https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...403275?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:8&N=3566289325


----------



## Johnpauliegal

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just ordered this key case from TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...403275?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:8&N=3566289325



Wow. That’s awesome!  Make sure you show us when you get it.

How did you manage to find that? It doesn’t let us look under designer names. We’re you looking for a key case and fell onto it?


----------



## ilysukixD

Does any one know the exact model of these loafers and when was it released and discontinued? I was researching all day yesterday and still didn’t have the right answer. They looks like Jordaan loafer in men style but it’s clearly women size. After further search I think these are called Betis Glamour but not 100% sure.


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> I want that car!
> 
> BTW, bag has replacement handles and they're not Gucci handles



Wow, now that I look closer I guess I should have seen that. Good eye, PT!! That's why you are the MASTER!!!!


----------



## DaBish

anasanfran said:


> Okay, I know I might get reamed for this but I really think Bvlgari has just about run out of ideas. Then again, I suppose we all need a bag to hold our seagull in!
> .
> View attachment 4160261


I seriously lol'ed at this. That made my day.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just ordered this key case from TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...403275?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:8&N=3566289325



I ordered the same one. I couldn’t resist lol. 

I received mine today.   I posted it in the reveal thread.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Johnpauliegal said:


> I ordered the same one. I couldn’t resist lol.
> 
> I received mine today.   I posted it in the reveal thread.


I posted mine too! - on YouTube 

Congratulations! Does your bow out weirdly like mine does?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow. That’s awesome!  Make sure you show us when you get it.
> 
> How did you manage to find that? It doesn’t let us look under designer names. We’re you looking for a key case and fell onto it?



I explain it here - 

But if you go to the TJ Maxx Made in Italy section and then sort from high to low price, it's pretty easy to spot the designer stuff. There's the Puzzle bag from Loewe, some Bottega Veneta, some Gucci, some Stella Mcartney...even two Chloe Drews - https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Id=NS1003537&pos=1:35&N=1691169990+3258590146

You can also do some clever searches - like "Embossed Leather" - There's a couple Guccis https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/?_dyncharset=utf-8&initSubmit=true&Ntt=embossed+leather&qfh_sch=Search#/store/products?Nr=AND(OR(product.catalogId:tjmaxx),product.siteId:tjmaxx,isEarlyAccess:false)&Ns=product.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&Ntt=embossed+leather&tag=srt

"Supreme Canvas" - https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/?...Submit=true&Ntt=supreme+canvas&qfh_sch=Search


----------



## Johnpauliegal

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I explain it here -
> 
> But if you go to the TJ Maxx Made in Italy section and then sort from high to low price, it's pretty easy to spot the designer stuff. There's the Puzzle bag from Loewe, some Bottega Veneta, some Gucci, some Stella Mcartney...even two Chloe Drews - https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Id=NS1003537&pos=1:35&N=1691169990+3258590146
> 
> You can also do some clever searches - like "Embossed Leather" - There's a couple Guccis https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/?_dyncharset=utf-8&initSubmit=true&Ntt=embossed+leather&qfh_sch=Search#/store/products?Nr=AND(OR(product.catalogId:tjmaxx),product.siteId:tjmaxx,isEarlyAccess:false)&Ns=product.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&Ntt=embossed+leather&tag=srt
> 
> "Supreme Canvas" - https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/?...Submit=true&Ntt=supreme+canvas&qfh_sch=Search



Hey thanks for the info. I enjoyed your video. 
Here’s a photo of mine with the keys inside. Hi


----------



## chikkabangbang

I'm being silly but I just wanted to share that I was just notified that my gucci bag has shipped. it's supposed to arrive Thursday!  so excited


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chikkabangbang said:


> I'm being silly but I just wanted to share that I was just notified that my gucci bag has shipped. it's supposed to arrive Thursday!  so excited



You’re not being silly; just excited!   That’s awesome!  Please post pictures when you receive it.


----------



## chikkabangbang

my first Gucci !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chikkabangbang said:


> my first Gucci !
> 
> View attachment 4192012
> View attachment 4192014
> View attachment 4192015



Beautiful new bag!   Enjoy!

Welcome to the world of Gucci!


----------



## ScottyGal

chikkabangbang said:


> my first Gucci !
> 
> View attachment 4192012
> View attachment 4192014
> View attachment 4192015


Lovely bag - the bee is so gorgeous!


----------



## DaBish

Does anyone know of a paid service that can do authentication for Gucci sunglasses? 
I used castira for handbags but I just don't know if she also does sunglasses. I feel bad bothering her to ask.


----------



## MsBlossom

Sooo excited, I’ve been eyeing the Gucci Marmont Mini Camera Bag in Nude/Dusty Rose all summer. Saw it in person on someone and knew I needed it. Had an offer for 150 off Matches so just pulled the trigger! Hubby doesn’t know


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MsBlossom said:


> Sooo excited, I’ve been eyeing the Gucci Marmont Mini Camera Bag in Nude/Dusty Rose all summer. Saw it in person on someone and knew I needed it. Had an offer for 150 off Matches so just pulled the trigger! Hubby doesn’t know


OMG that awesome!  Very excited for you. Oh and no worries; my hubby doesn’t know half the stuff I buy or the prices lol.


----------



## lucydee

MsBlossom said:


> Sooo excited, I’ve been eyeing the Gucci Marmont Mini Camera Bag in Nude/Dusty Rose all summer. Saw it in person on someone and knew I needed it. Had an offer for 150 off Matches so just pulled the trigger! Hubby doesn’t know


Congrats!
What is Matches?


----------



## MsBlossom

lucydee said:


> Congrats!
> What is Matches?


It's an online high fashion retailer. I actually saved quite a bit since I only had to pay duty rather then duty + state taxes!


----------



## legaldiva

Quick question--I work in a fairly fancy office setting.  I'm wondering if I can rock the fuschia velvet medium Marmont as an every day bag ... is that too much?  I love a pink bag, and mostly wear black suits, etc.  Any advice or mod shots would be so helpful!!


----------



## Hotsauna

Hey guys. 
Does anyone know if the soho disco is going to be discontinued? Talked to a SA in Paris and she told me it was because of a new designer for the bag department?. I'm really not a Gucci expert or anything but this is what I've heard. 
Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hotsauna said:


> Hey guys.
> Does anyone know if the soho disco is going to be discontinued? Talked to a SA in Paris and she told me it was because of a new designer for the bag department?. I'm really not a Gucci expert or anything but this is what I've heard.
> Thanks!


Who knows?  This rumor has been going on for two years now. Any insiders working for Gucci know the answer?


----------



## popartist

Hotsauna said:


> Hey guys.
> Does anyone know if the soho disco is going to be discontinued? Talked to a SA in Paris and she told me it was because of a new designer for the bag department?. I'm really not a Gucci expert or anything but this is what I've heard.
> Thanks!


I am planning to buy this bag (although I have a feeling I might decide on a Marmont instead) when I  am in Italy in a couple of weeks, so I hope it holds on for at least a month!  I am quite excited to be getting my first non-outlet Gucci!   Been holding out because the savings will be considerable buying there.


----------



## Hotsauna

popartist said:


> I am planning to buy this bag (although I have a feeling I might decide on a Marmont instead) when I  am in Italy in a couple of weeks, so I hope it holds on for at least a month!  I am quite excited to be getting my first non-outlet Gucci!   Been holding out because the savings will be considerable buying there.



The marmont is a killer. Marmont > soho disco if you're taller than me lol. (165cm at least !)


----------



## popartist

Hotsauna said:


> The marmont is a killer. Marmont > soho disco if you're taller than me lol. (165cm at least !)


I'm a shorty (5'1 or around 155 cm) so that is not a problem!   Plus, I have seen numerous photos of Cindy Crawford with a Disco and it looks fine on her and she's 5'9'!


----------



## Hotsauna

popartist said:


> I'm a shorty (5'1 or around 155 cm) so that is not a problem!   Plus, I have seen numerous photos of Cindy Crawford with a Disco and it looks fine on her and she's 5'9'!



My mom is a bit shorter than you and she looks great with her soho.


----------



## YellowMonster

My new double g drivers!


----------



## DaBish

I'm thinking about getting one like this-
https://www.therealreal.com/product...8-gg-marmont-mini-chain-bag?source=igodigital

Here's my thoughts- please correct me if I'm wrong . 
I think this will work great for a WOC , running errands and stuff. 
I think it could also be used as a wallet if needed and lastly I think I could use it as a mini makeup pouch when it gets too worn out to use as a wallet inside of my bag or a WOC ( using it as my bag) .
So I think it's worth the money because I can use it for a very long time and it's versatile. 
Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Your new Gucci outfit: $6,000.00
Your bank's response to you running in to cash a check: Priceless



Gucci, not just for gangsters.
[Gucci ad campaign Fall 2018] [really]


----------



## snibor

MamaSleepy said:


> Your new Gucci outfit: $6,000.00
> Your bank's response to you running in to cash a check: Priceless
> 
> View attachment 4206507
> 
> Gucci, not just for gangsters.
> [Gucci ad campaign Fall 2018] [really]



I may have nightmares from this.


----------



## MamaSleepy

When chatting with someone you find attractive, you might try to make yourself seem interesting. You try to make a good impression by saying the right things and casting yourself in a good light. You may choose to emphasize certain things about yourself more than others, in order to make yourself stand out from the crowd. And you might wear Gucci.



Gucci, because first impressions can be tough.


----------



## DaBish

MamaSleepy said:


> Your new Gucci outfit: $6,000.00
> Your bank's response to you running in to cash a check: Priceless
> 
> View attachment 4206507
> 
> Gucci, not just for gangsters.
> [Gucci ad campaign Fall 2018] [really]


Great! Now I'll have an outfit for the next time I want to hold up a gas station or for when i haven' went for my collagen and various facial filler injections this year so need to hide .
At least they'll know I'm fashionable!


----------



## DaBish

MamaSleepy said:


> When chatting with someone you find attractive, you might try to make yourself seem interesting. You try to make a good impression by saying the right things and casting yourself in a good light. You may choose to emphasize certain things about yourself more than others, in order to make yourself stand out from the crowd. And you might wear Gucci.
> 
> View attachment 4206533
> 
> Gucci, because first impressions can be tough.


Because who wouldn't want to look like a classy female teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle?


----------



## papertiger

DaBish said:


> I'm thinking about getting one like this-
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...8-gg-marmont-mini-chain-bag?source=igodigital
> 
> Here's my thoughts- please correct me if I'm wrong .
> I think this will work great for a WOC , running errands and stuff.
> I think it could also be used as a wallet if needed and lastly I think I could use it as a mini makeup pouch when it gets too worn out to use as a wallet inside of my bag or a WOC ( using it as my bag) .
> So I think it's worth the money because I can use it for a very long time and it's versatile.
> Thoughts? Opinions?



Although I agree with you about the versatility and usefulness, at the end of the day, when I look at it, all I see is a pouch.


----------



## papertiger

MamaSleepy said:


> When chatting with someone you find attractive, you might try to make yourself seem interesting. You try to make a good impression by saying the right things and casting yourself in a good light. You may choose to emphasize certain things about yourself more than others, in order to make yourself stand out from the crowd. And you might wear Gucci.
> 
> View attachment 4206533
> 
> Gucci, because first impressions can be tough.



Speaking as someone who used to live above the Arctic Circle, I can see the practicality. 

I like everything but the mask here (the mask separately would be OK, say with a black outfit on a cold day). It's kind of a Chanel pastiche 




MamaSleepy said:


> Your new Gucci outfit: $6,000.00
> Your bank's response to you running in to cash a check: Priceless
> 
> View attachment 4206507
> 
> Gucci, not just for gangsters.
> [Gucci ad campaign Fall 2018] [really]



I would buy the balaclava for the cold snap but the colouring is unfortunate. It looks like she's shaved the top of her head (and I don't like the large GGs). 

C+ Gucci must try harder and do their homework.


----------



## fashion16

legaldiva said:


> Quick question--I work in a fairly fancy office setting.  I'm wondering if I can rock the fuschia velvet medium Marmont as an every day bag ... is that too much?  I love a pink bag, and mostly wear black suits, etc.  Any advice or mod shots would be so helpful!!



I think with a more subdued outfit, you can absolutely rock it. One word of caution...I have seen a couple Velvet marmonts used daily and they do show their wear pretty quickly.


----------



## DaBish

papertiger said:


> Although I agree with you about the versatility and usefulness, at the end of the day, when I look at it, all I see is a pouch.


Thank you for providing your opinion. It made me really think about it and I think you have a valid point. I may wait to find something with a little more wow factor.
The more I look at it now- the more it does just look like a makeup pouch. I think I could find a better item for the price point that doesn't necessarily look like a makeup bag.


----------



## sarthak

I think this is the one of the best brand that we have. you should try it


----------



## papertiger

ilysukixD said:


> Does any one know the exact model of these loafers and when was it released and discontinued? I was researching all day yesterday and still didn’t have the right answer. They looks like Jordaan loafer in men style but it’s clearly women size. After further search I think these are called Betis Glamour but not 100% sure.
> View attachment 4174614
> 
> View attachment 4174615
> 
> View attachment 4174617



Lovely shoes whoever made them


----------



## ilysukixD

papertiger said:


> Lovely shoes whoever made them


Indeed, can’t believe I got these Gucci loafers at an awesome price!!!


----------



## kkatrina

Could someone please tell me if Gucci actually makes this earring? I saw it on etsy but couldn't find it on Gucci. Thank you!


----------



## snibor

Just wondering...there’s a lot of early intel for other brands like Louis Vuitton.   I follow certain instagrammers who post bags coming out etc.  Are there any like this for Gucci?  Other than watching or reading about the fashion shows, I don’t know of any bloggers or peeps on Instagram who have early info about what’s coming out etc.


----------



## Jackieb31

Hi everyone! I purchased a Gucci Marmont medium matelassé shoulder bag at the Mall in florence Italy (outlet). I purchased the bag in pink, and now I wish I didn’t buy it in pink (just realized the Seacaucus NJ outlet has the bag in the mauve/taupe color). Was wondering if anyone thought I’d have any luck swapping the bag in NJ for the mauve color? This is my first Gucci purchase, so I’m not sure how strict they are as far as returns/ exchanges. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## bagaddict21

Does anyone have SA in the Cabazon outlet?


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Just wondering...there’s a lot of early intel for other brands like Louis Vuitton.   I follow certain instagrammers who post bags coming out etc.  Are there any like this for Gucci?  Other than watching or reading about the fashion shows, I don’t know of any bloggers or peeps on Instagram who have early info about what’s coming out etc.



Gucci's own insta feed ad their FB page are pretty good


----------



## papertiger

bagaddict21 said:


> Does anyone have SA in the Cabazon outlet?



You could ask the guys and gals in the deals discussion thread


----------



## snibor

This was posted in the celebrities and Gucci thread Kylie Jenner. Is this supposed to be fashion?  Low class ridiculous.  When I look at celebrities from the 1930s, 1940s, 1950s what a difference.  Sigh.


----------



## MamaSleepy

snibor said:


> This was posted in the celebrities and Gucci thread Kylie Jenner. Is this supposed to be fashion?  Low class ridiculous.  When I look at celebrities from the 1930s, 1940s, 1950s what a difference.  Sigh.


One of the reasons I watch movies from the 1930's is for the clothing! TBS channel has these gorgeous movies. I esp. appreciate designer Orry-Kelly.


----------



## jimmie staton

MamaSleepy said:


> One of the reasons I watch movies from the 1930's is for the clothing! TBS channel has these gorgeous movies. I esp. appreciate designer Orry-Kelly.


I concur... even the men really cared about what they wore back then... indoors and out. I guess I am a throwback from that era... I'm a man, and stylish men will NEVER change... either they stay sharp or get sloppy... but they will never change. (I'm allergic to the later)


----------



## jimmie staton

komar1r435 said:


> Wow, this is one long thread! Who doesn't love Gucci tho ha!


Just received another pair of Gucci socks for Christmas ...  Love me some Gucci !


----------



## snibor

MamaSleepy said:


> One of the reasons I watch movies from the 1930's is for the clothing! TBS channel has these gorgeous movies. I esp. appreciate designer Orry-Kelly.



Me too!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I received a large bottle of Gucci Bamboo perfume for Christmas and can I say it is one of my favourite scents?! It doesn't blow me away until I actually spray it on and it works well with my body chemistry. Also I have been getting a lot of compliments on this scent from men. I normally don't get compliments on scent from anyone when I use my other perfumes..


----------



## jimmie staton

GhstDreamer said:


> I received a large bottle of Gucci Bamboo perfume for Christmas and can I say it is one of my favourite scents?! It doesn't blow me away until I actually spray it on and it works well with my body chemistry. Also I have been getting a lot of compliments on this scent from men. I normally don't get compliments on scent from anyone when I use my other perfumes..


That is your signature scent... stick with it for as long as you can... hopefully you'll keep receiving the Gucci Bamboo perfume for as long as you like... you can also hint to future gifter(s) of your perfume of choice... Many years ago, I received a gift of Clive Christian Number 1 cologne for men and everyone loved the way it smelled on me... when I ran out, I went to Bergdorff Goodman to replace, (it's only sold there and in Paris) and to my shock... it's almost a thousand dollars for that little bottle ! I wound up spending more than that trying to achieve the same effect, but to no avail. I eventually went back to and now currently using my signature scent... Clive Christian Number 1. Stick with your new signature scent Gucci Bamboo perfume !
"J!m"


----------



## anasanfran

Lovin' this on eBay now. There is just something about a Gucci horsebit that makes me drool!!!!!


----------



## anasanfran

Ohhhhh...I WANT!!!! (...on eBay now for 4500)


----------



## MamaSleepy

anasanfran said:


> Ohhhhh...I WANT!!!! (...on eBay now for 4500)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296700
> View attachment 4296700
> 
> View attachment 4296701


Lovely, very Agatha Christie. You'd have to employ a sherpa as well! However, the set would look wonderful stacked in your boudoir.


----------



## ElectricBoots

anasanfran said:


> Ohhhhh...I WANT!!!! (...on eBay now for 4500)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296700
> View attachment 4296700
> 
> View attachment 4296701


OMG so gorg! I love the vintage charm and they are in such great shape. Maybe not the most practical for air travel but could definitely work for road trips!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Ohhhhh...I WANT!!!! (...on eBay now for 4500)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296700
> View attachment 4296700
> 
> View attachment 4296701



Shame about the price but they're ace


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Hopefully this is the right place to start this thread.
What are your thoughts on the Gucci Marmont bags holding their value? I would really like to get one, but they are trending so strongly right now I worry they may not be considered as much of a 'classic' in a few years. I have the Soho bag and that has held its value, but do you think the Marmont will become a 'classic' as well?


----------



## snibor

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Hopefully this is the right place to start this thread.
> What are your thoughts on the Gucci Marmont bags holding their value? I would really like to get one, but they are trending so strongly right now I worry they may not be considered as much of a 'classic' in a few years. I have the Soho bag and that has held its value, but do you think the Marmont will become a 'classic' as well?



It’s a classic shape in general but yes it’s very trendy right now and I think eventually it will die down as new bags come out.  I think.  In terms of holding value, I wouldn’t count on it.  Few bags retain their value.   But if you like it, why not?


----------



## anasanfran

Okay...WHY??? Why this?? I guess I'm just not getting it.


----------



## snibor

anasanfran said:


> Okay...WHY??? Why this?? I guess I'm just not getting it.
> View attachment 4302519



Ya I was looking at all the pig stuff last night. It’s year of the pig.   I won’t be buying.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

anasanfran said:


> Okay...WHY??? Why this?? I guess I'm just not getting it.
> View attachment 4302519


As snibor mentioned above. Yes it’s the Chinese year of the pig. I realized this after seeing Louis Vuitton bandeaus with pigs on them.

Not a fan either.


----------



## Miss World

anasanfran said:


> Okay...WHY??? Why this?? I guess I'm just not getting it.
> View attachment 4302519


I think I’m the only one that finds the three little pigs super cute. Brings back memories. I’m not sure if I’ll be investing in anything from that collection but it’s super cute.


----------



## anasanfran

Miss World said:


> I think I’m the only one that finds the three little pigs super cute. Brings back memories. I’m not sure if I’ll be investing in anything from that collection but it’s super cute.


Actually, after hearing it is the Chinese year of the pig I am warming up a bit to the entire pig thing. If it must be, then I must admit I like this Gucci tote pig image the best (vs. LV).


----------



## snibor

Gucci seems so popular now. Can we get this forum a little more active?  Lol. In need of more active Gucci peeps.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Gucci seems so popular now. Can we get this forum a little more active?  Lol. In need of more active Gucci peeps.


I concur. 

My problem was that I wandered off to LV and got lost.


----------



## anasanfran

Nice. On eBay now. I like.


----------



## xkneehighz

Quick question, are they still using those pink bags or something new? Haven’t been to the store in a minute and missed those cute packaging lmao. I’m legit going to buy something just to get it


----------



## Miss World

xkneehighz said:


> Quick question, are they still using those pink bags or something new? Haven’t been to the store in a minute and missed those cute packaging lmao. I’m legit going to buy something just to get it


I think they were only available for the Christmas New Year holidays. You may be able to ask if you can have one if they have any left in stock.


----------



## gwenni08

Hello,

Does anyone know the correct size measurements for the Guccissima Web hobo bag (large in particularly)? I want to purchase the bag but I want to buy the larger size and not the medium. I called Gucci and they weren't helpful.

Thanks for any assistance or suggestions.


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> I concur.
> 
> My problem was that I wandered off to LV and got lost.





snibor said:


> Gucci seems so popular now. Can we get this forum a little more active?  Lol. In need of more active Gucci peeps.



Strange that as Gucci itself has got so much re popular this forum has suffered because there are fewer discount sales etc. 

Strangely. I went into Gucci in London (Bond St) Thursday to see some jewellery and it was practically empty. First time I haven't waltzed in past a queue for around 3 years. Sign of the downturn to come?  Perhaps this forum will pick up again


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Nice. On eBay now. I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324349



Agreed, gorgeous but I would never have another seriously vintage patent Gucci bag.


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> Agreed, gorgeous but I would never have another seriously vintage patent Gucci bag.


Why is that, PT??? I'm guessing patent doesn't age well?? Because out of all my patent bags (which are delicate and a pain, I must admit, but still love them all the same) I find that Gucci and my LV's have kept up the best and I've owned A LOT.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Why is that, PT??? I'm guessing patent doesn't age well?? Because out of all my patent bags (which are delicate and a pain, I must admit, but still love them all the same) I find that Gucci and my LV's have kept up the best and I've owned A LOT.



Maybe it's just mine. I was given a 1969 patent leather bag and the finish went soft. Can't wrap it, put it away or let anything touch its sides. PITA! Have to keep it though as it's so special.


----------



## anasanfran

I am loving the new GG horsebit thing. 
.


----------



## snibor

A lot of new bags up on the US website.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Does anyone have any tips or hints with ordering a backordered item? 

I've searched old threads and didn't think making a new one would garner many replies. 

I ordered the Gucci GG Supreme Key Case. The backorder date was between 03/22 - 04/05/19. The dates are now 04/04 - 04/15/19. Will the date keep extending or do they fulfill orders people purchase on a backordered item? 

Thank you!


----------



## snibor

Saw this car at the bank with “Gucci” on it?  I just googled and had no idea this was a thing.


----------



## labellusting

snibor said:


> Saw this car at the bank with “Gucci” on it?  I just googled and had no idea this was a thing.
> View attachment 4386249



I’ve seen these around,but very rarely, it’s the Gucci edition Fiat 500!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Saw this car at the bank with “Gucci” on it?  I just googled and had no idea this was a thing.
> View attachment 4386249


Gucci Fiat. They are rare. I think they made them in 3 colours, red, green or white naturally


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Gucci Fiat. They are rare. I think they made them in 3 colours, red, green or white naturally



Yes!  Being a Gucci  lover I did a double take!    I kept asking myself am I reading the back of that car correctly?   Then I googled.  Ha!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Yes!  Being a Gucci  lover I did a double take!    I kept asking myself am I reading the back of that car correctly?   Then I googled.  Ha!


So thrilled for you, thanks for the pic. Like spotting a rare bird


----------



## spurious

I got a call from my SA today that they’re FINALLY getting in the Flora print Rajah tote that I preordered!!! I was starting to get worried as it had disappeared off the Japanese site, but it looks like it’ll arrive just in time for me to hit up the Zumi event when I go pick it up. I’m so excited, definitely will post a ton of pics once I have it


----------



## Queensmama

I’m so sad, the mini Dionysus I ordered from an Italian boutique got held at customs and has to be returned to shipper because they didn’t include the proper documentation  It turns out that bc it’s a genuine snakeskin bag, it requires a CITES document to get into the US. I know snakeskin is illegal in California bc all the dept stores mention in bold that it can’t be shipped to CA, but there is no issue with NY, so this was all very surprising and confusing to me. I’m sharing for anyone that might get into this position in the future ordering from an overseas vendor to the US: make sure they include the proper docs before sending to you. This was such a waste of time and energy to ultimately get me nowhere and for even worse news, the customs rep told me it could take a really long time for them to get the item back to the vendor - from a few days to a few months to release it!! That’s CRAZY. Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## snibor

Queensmama said:


> I’m so sad, the mini Dionysus I ordered from an Italian boutique got held at customs and has to be returned to shipper because they didn’t include the proper documentation  It turns out that bc it’s a genuine snakeskin bag, it requires a CITES document to get into the US. I know snakeskin is illegal in California bc all the dept stores mention in bold that it can’t be shipped to CA, but there is no issue with NY, so this was all very surprising and confusing to me. I’m sharing for anyone that might get into this position in the future ordering from an overseas vendor to the US: make sure they include the proper docs before sending to you. This was such a waste of time and energy to ultimately get me nowhere and for even worse news, the customs rep told me it could take a really long time for them to get the item back to the vendor - from a few days to a few months to release it!! That’s CRAZY. Thanks for letting me share..



Aw sorry.  I bought a python bag and it had a cites doc.   Whenever I’ve looked at snake bags in store it had the doc in the bag.  It’s just a piece of paper with origin of skin etc.  I hope you get your bag.


----------



## Queensmama

snibor said:


> Aw sorry.  I bought a python bag and it had a cites doc.   Whenever I’ve looked at snake bags in store it had the doc in the bag.  It’s just a piece of paper with origin of skin etc.  I hope you get your bag.


Ugh I wish I could have told the dhl people to look in the bag! They told me I had to give them written permission to return to the shipper or US customs would seize it  I contacted the vendor and asked them to please send the docs and they emailed two pages in Italian that were included in the paperwork sent to dhl, so that didn’t amount to much. I’m just bummed, it was such a beautiful bag. Thank you @snibor for the supportive reply


----------



## arivera0817

Help me decide!! I have brixton loafers in black, would like to get some princetowns for summer town between pink or the brown leather (beige looking)? Also do these fit similar to the brixtons or narrower? Thanks!


----------



## amya2498

Hi all, 
Today I bought my first Gucci bag (a Dionysus WOC) from the Old Street Store in London. When I got home and unwrapped the bag I noticed one of the rhinestones had fallen out, and another was chipped. 

I'm obviously devastated as I'd only had the bag for a matter of hours and would not expect this issue to occur from an item at this price point! Has anyone else had quality issues with this bag and has anyone had any experience exchanging/refunding a faulty item from gucci?


----------



## snibor

Second one I’ve seen recently!  Even the tires have the gg logo. Very cool.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Second one I’ve seen recently!  Even the tires have the gg logo. Very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430202


----------



## papertiger

amya2498 said:


> Hi all,
> Today I bought my first Gucci bag (a Dionysus WOC) from the Old Street Store in London. When I got home and unwrapped the bag I noticed one of the rhinestones had fallen out, and another was chipped.
> 
> I'm obviously devastated as I'd only had the bag for a matter of hours and would not expect this issue to occur from an item at this price point! Has anyone else had quality issues with this bag and has anyone had any experience exchanging/refunding a faulty item from gucci?



There's an Old Street store? Do you mean Bond St store? Just take it back they're repair it or give you a new one if they have the same variation.


----------



## papertiger

arivera0817 said:


> Help me decide!! I have brixton loafers in black, would like to get some princetowns for summer town between pink or the brown leather (beige looking)? Also do these fit similar to the brixtons or narrower? Thanks!



Usually the Brixtons are a bit more roomy


----------



## anasanfran

♫♪♫ I'm Back In Love Again...♫♪♫ (remember that song from the eighties?) On eBay now going for $2980. PT, do we have an approx. year on this beautiful vintage? Seems it belongs in a Gucci museum to me. If I owned it, it would be behind glass and never, ever used.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> ♫♪♫ I'm Back In Love Again...♫♪♫ (remember that song from the eighties?) On eBay now going for $2980. PT, do we have an approx. year on this beautiful vintage? Seems it belongs in a Gucci museum to me. If I owned it, it would be behind glass and never, ever used.
> View attachment 4448784
> View attachment 4448785
> View attachment 4448786



The bag's date fits perfectly with the song (although I don't know the song) as it's 1980s


----------



## whiteswan1010

arivera0817 said:


> Help me decide!! I have brixton loafers in black, would like to get some princetowns for summer town between pink or the brown leather (beige looking)? Also do these fit similar to the brixtons or narrower? Thanks!



It depends on the width of your foot.  I have very narrow feet and the fit is perfect in Brixton.  Can't wear Princetown at all
as I kick right out of them.  Normal to wde foot I would say go for your usual size for Princetown model.


----------



## jimmie staton

anasanfran said:


> ♫♪♫ I'm Back In Love Again...♫♪♫ (remember that song from the eighties?) On eBay now going for $2980. PT, do we have an approx. year on this beautiful vintage? Seems it belongs in a Gucci museum to me. If I owned it, it would be behind glass and never, ever used.
> View attachment 4448784
> View attachment 4448785
> View attachment 4448786


simply stunning bag... and I think the song you are referring to is by the group 'LTD' featuring the voice of Jeffrey Osborne
"J!m"


----------



## Welltraveled!

I bought several Gucci items while in Milan and had an account.  While I was in the Gucci store in Chicago they couldn’t find my account.  

Is there a way to track down my accounts and get them merged?


----------



## papertiger

Welltraveled! said:


> I bought several Gucci items while in Milan and had an account.  While I was in the Gucci store in Chicago they couldn’t find my account.
> 
> Is there a way to track down my accounts and get them merged?



It could be that because Milan is in Europe and Chicago is in the US they don't 'talk yo each other'.  I think different territories have different data banks. Gucci US is actually a different company although both owned by Gucci.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Would anyone know if I could order a strap for the Lady Web bag- I scored one at a great price second hand. It misses the fabric strap- hence the price. As I didn’t get it from the boutique would they decline to do this? I used to buy bags and shoes from them years ago but not recently so got no regular S.A. etc.. Thanks!


----------



## anasanfran

I've never seen a vintage Gucci label or box that reads "Gucci Boutique" before. Hope that isn't a bad sign because I just received this new old stock key case today. PT?? Any insight, my dear friend??? 
.


----------



## jimmie staton

anasanfran said:


> I've never seen a vintage Gucci label or box that reads "Gucci Boutique" before. Hope that isn't a bad sign because I just received this new old stock key case today. PT?? Any insight, my dear friend???
> .
> View attachment 4465770
> View attachment 4465771


Hi Anasanfran, I am thinking that this is from the 70's, possibly earlier. Maybe the 'Boutique' Collection was specific to certain stores, but I've never seen the word 'Boutique' on any Gucci item. I do know about the 'Accessory Collection' That ran around that same time. It would be fun to take it in to Gucci and let them give you the history of this item... who knows, they might want to give you a King's ransom for it to use in their museum. I have a feeling that once you let this go... it will come out as a reissue and cost a fortune. I doubt it's a fake... who goes through all that trouble to produce a box and stamp on leather back in the day ? I think you have a gem... get it checked out... why not ?
"J!m"


----------



## anasanfran

jimmie staton said:


> simply stunning bag... and I think the song you are referring to is by the group 'LTD' featuring the voice of Jeffrey Osborne
> "J!m"



Yes, indeed I am!!!!!!! I was in the ninth grade when that album came out. But my fav song by them is "Love Ballad" by LTD and J. Osborne (which George Benson killed that song after LTD). Beautiful song. Hey Jim, good call, my friend!!!!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

anasanfran said:


> Yes, indeed I am!!!!!!! I was in the ninth grade when that album came out. But my fav song by them is "Love Ballad" by LTD and J. Osborne (which George Benson killed that song after LTD). Beautiful song. Hey Jim, good call, my friend!!!!!!


You are correct ! And 'Love Ballad' by LTD is my all time favorite as well. When you get a chance, listen to other Jeffrey Osborne songs like 'On the Wings of Love' , 'You Should be Mine' and 'Won't You Stay With Me Tonight' and a song when he was with the group LTD called 'Love To The World' He has one of the most amazing voices. I would be honored to be in consideration of being called "Your Friend"... I promise you that I will earn that right and privilege. I would love to consider you as 'My Friend' as well.
"J!m"


----------



## dyyong

I think I am finally catching the Gucci bugs, would love to hear what everyone think of this collection, TIA!!


----------



## jimmie staton

dyyong said:


> I think I am finally catching the Gucci bugs, would love to hear what everyone think of this collection, TIA!!


The Gucci bug will have you in their grip forever... I am a witness, willing victim and active participant.
"J!m"


----------



## dyyong

jimmie staton said:


> The Gucci bug will have you in their grip forever... I am a witness, willing victim and active participant.
> "J!m"


----------



## Julie_MCMXCII

I need some help/opnions please  I’m thinking of buying a vintage Gucci Plus bag (with the plus written in the logo). I love the idea of having a bag that has some history. It’s a Gucci bag but not really a Gucci bag and I think it’s one of a kind. Should I do it or do you think it’s wasted money?

Edit: I hope I posted this in the right place


----------



## jimmie staton

Julie_MCMXCII said:


> I need some help/opnions please  I’m thinking of buying a vintage Gucci Plus bag (with the plus written in the logo). I love the idea of having a bag that has some history. It’s a Gucci bag but not really a Gucci bag and I think it’s one of a kind. Should I do it or do you think it’s wasted money?
> 
> Edit: I hope I posted this in the right place


Do you have a picture of said bag ?
"J!m"


----------



## Julie_MCMXCII

jimmie staton said:


> Do you have a picture of said bag ?
> "J!m"



Here it is


----------



## Suzil

Hello TPFers! I hope this is the right place to ask this as I couldn’t find a shoe specific thread. I have hunting down these boots and found this pair in 35.5. I am between 35.5 and 36, usually 36 in boots. The description says the boots run small. Does anyone have advise on sizing? Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I've never seen a vintage Gucci label or box that reads "Gucci Boutique" before. Hope that isn't a bad sign because I just received this new old stock key case today. PT?? Any insight, my dear friend???
> .
> View attachment 4465770
> View attachment 4465771



It's fine I think. Probably part of the Gucci Perfumes (GAC)/ main Gucci way of delineating the 2 companies' stores '79-90


----------



## papertiger

Suzil said:


> View attachment 4473759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello TPFers! I hope this is the right place to ask this as I couldn’t find a shoe specific thread. I have hunting down these boots and found this pair in 35.5. I am between 35.5 and 36, usually 36 in boots. The description says the boots run small. Does anyone have advise on sizing? Thank you!



You have to temper that with the fact that at that time Gucci shoes and boots as a whole ran 0.5 big.


----------



## papertiger

Julie_MCMXCII said:


> I need some help/opnions please  I’m thinking of buying a vintage Gucci Plus bag (with the plus written in the logo). I love the idea of having a bag that has some history. It’s a Gucci bag but not really a Gucci bag and I think it’s one of a kind. Should I do it or do you think it’s wasted money?
> 
> Edit: I hope I posted this in the right place



This was Paolo Gucci's line and not not related to mainstream Gucci.


----------



## papertiger

dyyong said:


> I think I am finally catching the Gucci bugs, would love to hear what everyone think of this collection, TIA!!



I like it, very trad.


----------



## Suzil

papertiger said:


> You have to temper that with the fact that at that time Gucci shoes and boots as a whole ran 0.5 big.


 thank you for the response!! This is great news but now, the decision to make - to buy or not to buy?!


----------



## jimmie staton

Suzil said:


> View attachment 4473759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello TPFers! I hope this is the right place to ask this as I couldn’t find a shoe specific thread. I have hunting down these boots and found this pair in 35.5. I am between 35.5 and 36, usually 36 in boots. The description says the boots run small. Does anyone have advise on sizing? Thank you!


Gucci mens shoes run about 1 to 2 sizes larger... for example I wear size 10 US, but a Gucci 8, it equals size 42 EU size... I always have to try on a new shoe because the cut may vary... Now if I like the style and need other colors, I know what I wear already in that style. Also, the size that's marked on the bottom of the shoe is usually the Gucci size shoe. not your actually foot size. I've seen places that says a shoe is a size 8 when in all actuality, it is a size 7, and the bottom of the shoe will be marked 7... they will still say on their site that it is a size 8. Go in and try them on, if that option isn't available, make sure they have a 'money back' policy.
"J!m"


----------



## Suzil

jimmie staton said:


> Gucci mens shoes run about 1 to 2 sizes larger... for example I wear size 10 US, but a Gucci 8, it equals size 42 EU size... I always have to try on a new shoe because the cut may vary... Now if I like the style and need other colors, I know what I wear already in that style. Also, the size that's marked on the bottom of the shoe is usually the Gucci size shoe. not your actually foot size. I've seen places that says a shoe is a size 8 when in all actuality, it is a size 7, and the bottom of the shoe will be marked 7... they will still say on their site that it is a size 8. Go in and try them on, if that option isn't available, make sure they have a 'money back' policy.
> "J!m"


Thank you for the info! Unfortunately, trying them on is not an option and these are non-returnable because they are on sale. The bottom of the boots are marked 35.5 - so, based on what you mentioned these would actually be size 34.5? Ugh, what a dilemma.


----------



## jimmie staton

Suzil said:


> Thank you for the info! Unfortunately, trying them on is not an option and these are non-returnable because they are on sale. The bottom of the boots are marked 35.5 - so, based on what you mentioned these would actually be size 34.5? Ugh, what a dilemma.


I know, right ? As far as the EU size which you listed as 35.5 and you are sure of your EU size, then go for it... if they say that it runs small... keep that in mind. Also, in a long boot like that, you might want to have at least a little room because getting them on and off could be a problem, especially if there is no zipper. If they are too small or tight, that will never do, why wear a shoe that hurts you ? If they are a little loose, that's okay, use a shoe insert... maybe two on each boot and/or wear a thicker sock... you will never see the socks or insert because they are in the boot.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Julie_MCMXCII said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 4473727
> 
> View attachment 4473728


Cute bag... Not sure if it's authentic, but it's cute... buy it because you like the bag... not because it says "Gucci" because it's not Gucci at all... at least not boutique Gucci or one that was ever sold in the Gucci boutique... if it's like $5, get it for fun... if it's more than that... use that money to get a real Gucci bag.
"J!m"


----------



## Suzil

jimmie staton said:


> I know, right ? As far as the EU size which you listed as 35.5 and you are sure of your EU size, then go for it... if they say that it runs small... keep that in mind. Also, in a long boot like that, you might want to have at least a little room because getting them on and off could be a problem, especially if there is no zipper. If they are too small or tight, that will never do, why wear a shoe that hurts you ? If they are a little loose, that's okay, use a shoe insert... maybe two on each boot and/or wear a thicker sock... you will never see the socks or insert because they are in the boot.
> "J!m"


Definitely good points to consider to make the final decision! Thank you for your input !


----------



## jimmie staton

Suzil said:


> Definitely good points to consider to make the final decision! Thank you for your input !


Please let us know what you decide... if you do it, let us know the experience... we all can learn.
"J!m"


----------



## anasanfran

After ten plus years, my Gucci wallet is finally starting to show a little wear on the leather corners. Amazing! And I have used this wallet every day for those ten + years without a break. The only other wear I can see is the gold hardware is not as bright as it used to be. We've all seen issues with the old uncoated GG canvas after years of use but this uncoated diamante canvas shows absolutely no wear.


----------



## jimmie staton

anasanfran said:


> After ten plus years, my Gucci wallet is finally starting to show a little wear on the leather corners. Amazing! And I have used this wallet every day for those ten + years without a break. The only other wear I can see is the gold hardware is not as bright as it used to be. We've all seen issues with the old uncoated GG canvas after years of use but this uncoated diamante canvas shows absolutely no wear.
> View attachment 4476186


Good pick ! I am looking for a mens wallet myself... I am really thinking about the Gucci GG Supreme Night Courier long wallet that has the patches on it (without the zipper and coin section though) for $730 without tax. Sad to say, it cost more than I usually keep in a wallet at any given time. lol. Do I justify this purchase by always keeping at least $1,000 in it (ten $100 dollar bills) or a variation of it that will still fit in the wallet ? lol
"J!m"


----------



## snibor

anasanfran said:


> After ten plus years, my Gucci wallet is finally starting to show a little wear on the leather corners. Amazing! And I have used this wallet every day for those ten + years without a break. The only other wear I can see is the gold hardware is not as bright as it used to be. We've all seen issues with the old uncoated GG canvas after years of use but this uncoated diamante canvas shows absolutely no wear.
> View attachment 4476186


Yes I had an old uncoated gucci wallet I wore to death.   I alternate now between lv Vernis and a Gucci tian (which is coated) which I adore.  The tian print is so pretty I smile when I pull it out of my purse.


----------



## Begoniastore2

I have Yellow Gucci Wedge Patent Leather Horsebit Espadrille Sandals I need authenticated to post on Poshmark.  They directed me to this website.  Cane I get these authenticated on this site? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> After ten plus years, my Gucci wallet is finally starting to show a little wear on the leather corners. Amazing! And I have used this wallet every day for those ten + years without a break. The only other wear I can see is the gold hardware is not as bright as it used to be. We've all seen issues with the old uncoated GG canvas after years of use but this uncoated diamante canvas shows absolutely no wear.
> View attachment 4476186



My daily wallet is Gucci (as is my purse) they go on and on and on. 

Now you make me sad I didn't buy the Catherine in Diamante canvas and cro as well as the other ( blue python). I love that pattern. It was Gucci's signature until Paolo Gucci came up with the GG '69' pattern in the 1960s.


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> My daily wallet is Gucci (as is my purse) they go on and on and on.
> 
> Now you make me sad I didn't buy the Catherine in Diamante canvas and cro as well as the other ( blue python). I love that pattern. It was Gucci's signature until Paolo Gucci came up with the GG '69' pattern in the 1960s.


Always strike while the iron is hot ! lol... I've had those moments and still feel a little sore about missing out on something I should've had. Also... thank you for the history lesson in Gucci, you are a wealth of information. I appreciate you.
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Always strike while the iron is hot ! lol... I've had those moments and still feel a little sore about missing out on something I should've had. Also... thank you for the history lesson in Gucci, you are a wealth of information. I appreciate you.
> "J!m"



Wise words, I totally agree.

Unfortunately I probably couldn't have bought both the python and the croc without credit at the time. But in that case it would have been worth it.

We all appreciate you just for being you Jim!!!


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> Wise words, I totally agree.
> Unfortunately I probably couldn't have bought both the python and the croc without credit at the time. But in that case it would have been worth it.
> We all appreciate you just for being you Jim!!!



Well, I think you both are rare gems and I'm very fond of you both!!!! You both have amazing knowledge on my main OCD and I APPRECIATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Wise words, I totally agree.
> 
> Unfortunately I probably couldn't have bought both the python and the croc without credit at the time. But in that case it would have been worth it.
> 
> We all appreciate you just for being you Jim!!!


Thank you Papertiger.

I hear ya... exotic skins are pricey... even back then.. but extra worth it for it's uniqueness and status... especially from Gucci.

aw shucks...

"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

anasanfran said:


> Well, I think you both are rare gems and I'm very fond of you both!!!! You both have amazing knowledge on my main OCD and I APPRECIATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUAH!!!!!!!!!


Your words are poetic and kind... Thank you so much.... smooches right backatcha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"J!m"


----------



## mishka99

Anyone experienced this with your Marmont? Is it normal?


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Well, I think you both are rare gems and I'm very fond of you both!!!! You both have amazing knowledge on my main OCD and I APPRECIATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

mishka99 said:


> Anyone experienced this with your Marmont? Is it normal?



Post in the Clubhouse thread for more Marmont specialist answers. Sometimes a very coarse material or another bag on top can do this from repeated friction.


----------



## papertiger

Begoniastore2 said:


> I have Yellow Gucci Wedge Patent Leather Horsebit Espadrille Sandals I need authenticated to post on Poshmark.  They directed me to this website.  Cane I get these authenticated on this site? Thank you in advance for your help.



We have a Authenticate This thread but no one does shoes ATM. You could try Castira, but I don't know if they do shoes either.


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Thank you Papertiger.
> 
> I hear ya... exotic skins are pricey... even back then.. but extra worth it for it's uniqueness and status... especially from Gucci.
> 
> aw shucks...
> 
> "J!m"



Gucci croc has always been through the roof, I can only think if I was considering it it mucst have been _almost_ in reach. There was an all-croc version but the diamond pattern was actually way nicer to my eyes. OK, I'm talking myself into deep regret now .

The Catherine was also based on a 1950s travel bag. On one of my computers I have the original advert with very svelte and elegant ladies arriving somewhere swish with all their Gucci luggage. One of the bags was very 'Catherine'. As you can see they also use the shape of the Web-stripe. So the bag model, the web-stripe, the horse-bit _and_ the diamond pattern were all from the 1950s. I think it's such an chic bag.


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Gucci croc has always been through the roof, I can only think if I was considering it it mucst have been _almost_ in reach (I actually had more money then - this was before I bought 2 houses). There was an all-croc version but the diamond pattern was actually way nicer to my eyes. OK, I'm talking myself into deep regret now .
> 
> The Catherine was also based on a 1950s travel bag. On one of my computers I have the original advert with very svelte and elegant ladies arriving somewhere swish with all their Gucci luggage. One of the bags was very 'Catherine'. As you can see they also use the shape of the Web-stripe. So the bag model, the web-stripe, the horse-bit _and_ the diamond pattern were all from the 1950s. I think it's such an chic bag.


That's one gorgeous bag !
"J!m"


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Gucci supreme pearl slides have disappeared from the website, does anyone know why, are they being discontinued? Tia x


----------



## papertiger

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Gucci supreme pearl slides have disappeared from the website, does anyone know why, are they being discontinued? Tia x



They may have just been sold out online or they're on their way outlet. If you Wishlist items in the future they usually give you the clues what an item's status is. ~Even when it's removed from the site sometimes you can still purchase if available from stores.


----------



## Dextersmom

I was in the Gucci boutique this week and spent some time admiring the Rajah totes.  The sweet SA let me hold and play with both a black and red one, both in leather.  I really liked the slim silhouette, with the functionality of a tote.  It was also surprisingly lightweight.  There is a canvas one, I believe she called it the GG Supreme, that will be coming out in the next few weeks.  I am looking forward to seeing this one in person when it arrives in the boutique.  I think it could be a great neutral, but still fun and unique with the enamel/crystal tiger's head.  I haven't seen any posts on this bag and was wondering what my fellow bag loving community's impressions of it are? TIA.


----------



## 11Rosy11

Sunshine said:


> Continue!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Fritzaaaaa

Gucci Top!


----------



## smadden67

Hello all, I’ve never bought any Gucci shoes before so can anyone tell me if the font style/size is different on shoes vs. handbags? The bloom slides is what I’m looking at. For instance do the 2’s & 5’s not have the little curly-q (only way I can describe it lol)? I have something I’m looking at waiting to be authenticated but rather than wait thought I’d ask if anyone has the answer cuz it’s the only thing I’m unsure of on the auction. Here’s a pic if anyone can help out. TIA


----------



## jimmie staton

smadden67 said:


> Hello all, I’ve never bought any Gucci shoes before so can anyone tell me if the font style/size is different on shoes vs. handbags? The bloom slides is what I’m looking at. For instance do the 2’s & 5’s not have the little curly-q (only way I can describe it lol)? I have something I’m looking at waiting to be authenticated but rather than wait thought I’d ask if anyone has the answer cuz it’s the only thing I’m unsure of on the auction. Here’s a pic if anyone can help out. TIA
> View attachment 4501795


need more pictures.
"J!m"


----------



## smadden67

smadden67 said:


> Hello all, I’ve never bought any Gucci shoes before so can anyone tell me if the font style/size is different on shoes vs. handbags? The bloom slides is what I’m looking at. For instance do the 2’s & 5’s not have the little curly-q (only way I can describe it lol)? I have something I’m looking at waiting to be authenticated but rather than wait thought I’d ask if anyone has the answer cuz it’s the only thing I’m unsure of on the auction. Here’s a pic if anyone can help out. TIA
> View attachment 4501795


----------



## smadden67

jimmie staton said:


> need more pictures.
> "J!m"


I really just wanted to know if the numbers font looks that way on shoes. Is it different than don’t on handbags? But I can get more pics if that help


----------



## smadden67

Sorry didn’t mean to post again & cant figure out how to delete it lol


----------



## papertiger

smadden67 said:


> I really just wanted to know if the numbers font looks that way on shoes. Is it different than don’t on handbags? But I can get more pics if that help



I'm afraid we don't give out such information, apologies


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> need more pictures.
> "J!m"



Let me know if you would like and have time to join the authenticator team for shoes, we'd be glad as we don't currently have a shoe person. We don't get many shoes but we do get some. DM me for details.

However, these requests _must_ be posted on the AT Gucci thread and even then we don't give out info that helps the 'baddies' (plenty 'guests' trawl these forums) we just say yay or nay..


----------



## smadden67

papertiger said:


> Let me know if you would like and have time to join the authenticator team for shoes, we'd be glad as we don't currently have a shoe person. We don't get many shoes but we do get some. DM me for details.
> 
> However, these requests _must_ be posted on the AT Gucci thread and even then we don't give out info that helps the 'baddies' (plenty 'guests' trawl these forums) we just say yay or nay..


I’ve been a member for over 10 years I know about the authenticity thread. It is posted in the aunthenticate thread. In the meantime while waiting for that I was simply asking if anyone else knew if the numbers on shoes were different than they are in handbags. I was not asking for authentication here. Just a question to see if anyone knew the answer. There is nothing wrong with someone who knows the answer giving someone else the answer as to whether the font size/style is different on shoes & isn’t going to affect how the “baddies” do things. Goodness I’m not asking anyone to tell me how to do it.  It really isn’t that big of a deal for someone else to help someone out since you say you don’t have a shoe authenticator


----------



## snibor

smadden67 said:


> I’ve been a member for over 10 years I know about the authenticity thread. It is posted in the aunthenticate thread. In the meantime while waiting for that I was simply asking if anyone else knew if the numbers on shoes were different than they are in handbags. I was not asking for authentication here. Just a question to see if anyone knew the answer. There is nothing wrong with someone who knows the answer giving someone else the answer as to whether the font size/style is different on shoes & isn’t going to affect how the “baddies” do things. Goodness I’m not asking anyone to tell me how to do it.  It really isn’t that big of a deal for someone else to help someone out since you say you don’t have a shoe authenticator


We never give hints on what is authentic and what isn’t.  Otherwise


smadden67 said:


> I’ve been a member for over 10 years I know about the authenticity thread. It is posted in the aunthenticate thread. In the meantime while waiting for that I was simply asking if anyone else knew if the numbers on shoes were different than they are in handbags. I was not asking for authentication here. Just a question to see if anyone knew the answer. There is nothing wrong with someone who knows the answer giving someone else the answer as to whether the font size/style is different on shoes & isn’t going to affect how the “baddies” do things. Goodness I’m not asking anyone to tell me how to do it.  It really isn’t that big of a deal for someone else to help someone out since you say you don’t have a shoe authenticator


we never give “hints” on what’s authentic or how to tell what’s authentic. That’s always been the case on here. That’s why there’s the authentication  thread.   There’s the obvious reason why mods don’t want people giving out these types of tips.  Right or wrong, that’s the way it is. @papertiger is a mod and an authenticator.  Good luck with your shoes. Hope it works out.


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Let me know if you would like and have time to join the authenticator team for shoes, we'd be glad as we don't currently have a shoe person. We don't get many shoes but we do get some. DM me for details.
> 
> However, these requests _must_ be posted on the AT Gucci thread and even then we don't give out info that helps the 'baddies' (plenty 'guests' trawl these forums) we just say yay or nay..


Sounds good.
"J!m"


----------



## anasanfran

Bags have such a variety of uses.


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> My daily wallet is Gucci (as is my purse) they go on and on and on.
> 
> Now you make me sad I didn't buy the Catherine in Diamante canvas and cro as well as the other ( blue python). I love that pattern. It was Gucci's signature until Paolo Gucci came up with the GG '69' pattern in the 1960s.


 
Wow, PT, didn't know that Paolo came up with the GG. I thought he just stole it. Is this before all the Gucci Plus mess?? You are amazing, PT, and always seem to educate me!!!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Bags have such a variety of uses.
> View attachment 4519269



That's great. Has to be done. I think this must take some of the stress out of trying to get the paw the right way while the darling is panicking


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Wow, PT, didn't know that Paolo came up with the GG. I thought he just stole it. Is this before all the Gucci Plus mess?? You are amazing, PT, and always seem to educate me!!!



It was Paolo who came up with it but when he worked for his family's business under the name 'Gucci' so technically he did steal it when he began to manufacture some purses behind their back in non-affiliated factories. There were always some fights within the family but when the rest of his family found out his job was basically severed even though he had shares in the company and had Benn working with Gucci all his working life. In the settlement he was not allowed to use 'Gucci' but only Gucci Plus, later this was also challenged and he was only allowed to use his full name Paolo Gucci. This is why it's all a very grey area and also strange that under Frida the signature monogram was called Gucci Plus (also complicating the story further). The full story of those tempestuous years is in the book _Gucci Wars_ written by by Paolo's ex wife.


----------



## iqaganda

Hi there ladies! I want to ask if the Gucci Marmont Velvet in Rubin is a permanent? I am really anxious to buy one seeing that it is available but my wallet says wait for a while...


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Good pick ! I am looking for a mens wallet myself... I am really thinking about the Gucci GG Supreme Night Courier long wallet that has the patches on it (without the zipper and coin section though) for $730 without tax. Sad to say, it cost more than I usually keep in a wallet at any given time. lol. Do I justify this purchase by always keeping at least $1,000 in it (ten $100 dollar bills) or a variation of it that will still fit in the wallet ? lol
> "J!m"


I decided on the Gucci Marmont wallet in chocolate brown. It is more subtle than the Gucci GG Supreme Night Courier long wallet, Also I already have the Gucci GG Supreme Courier portfolio, and the Gucci GG Supreme Courier Tote Bag. Also, the price was $550, a little less than the $730 plus tax, and finally, I didn't have a brown long wallet. I own too many black long wallets, i.e. Thom Browne, LV epi, etc.... wanted to switch it up a bit.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Begoniastore2 said:


> I have Yellow Gucci Wedge Patent Leather Horsebit Espadrille Sandals I need authenticated to post on Poshmark.  They directed me to this website.  Cane I get these authenticated on this site? Thank you in advance for your help.


These are not legit. They are cute though.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Wise words, I totally agree.
> 
> Unfortunately I probably couldn't have bought both the python and the croc without credit at the time. But in that case it would have been worth it.
> 
> We all appreciate you just for being you Jim!!!


Aw shucks papertiger….
Thanks
"J!m"


----------



## Zwergalfee

Hi  
I‘ll be at vacation in Florence 
There‘s the biggest european Gucci Outlet near by
It‘s called  The Mall
I‘m excited☺️


----------



## jbags07

I am wondering, if i wait a couple of months on this bag, if it will still be around? Does anyone know if its a faurly new style, or if its been around for a bit? Thanks so much


----------



## snibor

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4539591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering, if i wait a couple of months on this bag, if it will still be around? Does anyone know if its a faurly new style, or if its been around for a bit? Thanks so much


Been around a while.  A top handle version was posted in the outlet thread and I believe I saw a red/pink version (was it all leather?) at outlet.    No way to know how long it will be available.  Good luck.


----------



## jbags07

snibor said:


> Been around a while.  A top handle version was posted in the outlet thread and I believe I saw a red/pink version (was it all leather?) at outlet.    No way to know how long it will be available.  Good luck.


Thank u


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4539591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering, if i wait a couple of months on this bag, if it will still be around? Does anyone know if its a faurly new style, or if its been around for a bit? Thanks so much



It was designed in Frida's time but marketed and sold in Alessandro's. Variations of the Padlock come and go but buy this now if you like it coz it's been around for almost 5 years.


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> It was designed in Frida's time but marketed and sold in Alessandro's. Variations of the Padlock come and go but buy this now if you like it coz it's been around for almost 5 years.


Thank u for this update and suggestion


----------



## daisychainz

I love this. No joke. What are your opinions?? I thought I saw it in red/maroon on the runway but I don't see it on the website.


----------



## jimmie staton

daisychainz said:


> I love this. No joke. What are your opinions?? I thought I saw it in red/maroon on the runway but I don't see it on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544928


HOT !
"J!m"


----------



## ScottyGal

So, I was loving my new Dionysus mini but thought it sat at an odd length when cross body. I've tucked the chain under the flap and it sits at a much nicer length now! Just a little tip for anyone with the same bag


----------



## papertiger

daisychainz said:


> I love this. No joke. What are your opinions?? I thought I saw it in red/maroon on the runway but I don't see it on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544928



The website is like a store, they only order certain items. Call your nearest standalone Gucci store and if they don't have one ask them to do a search and if poss do a transfer.

Personally, I absolutely love it. A kind of 21 Century update on the Courrege space/mod thing of the mid 1960s. You may only where it once in a while but on other days you can stare at it and exhibit it in your living room.


----------



## RA_gucci

Hello can someone help me!!! I want to know first of all how big the supreme key case/pouch really is because online it says 12cm but when I’ve seen videos it looks smaller than that. I also want to know if I could fit the 10cm supreme bee card holder in there. Thank you!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I was going to buy a supreme pouch and noticed there is a warning in the description about exposure to chemicals . Is this from the canvas?


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I was going to buy a supreme pouch and noticed there is a warning in the description about exposure to chemicals . Is this from the canvas?


Good question, I purchased the Gucci Supreme Patch Tote and Gucci Supreme Patch Portfolio from Gucci Fifth Avenue, NYC and there was the same warning, I noticed it from the website the day before I went to purchase in the city. The warning was for California residents... I'm in New Jersey and totally ignored it because I was so enamored over the item(s) and I am not in California. So you do raise a great question... I think I will call Gucci on Monday to ask... unless one of our wonderful TPF-ers can answer this question before then. 
"J!m"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jimmie staton said:


> Good question, I purchased the Gucci Supreme Patch Tote and Gucci Supreme Patch Portfolio from Gucci Fifth Avenue, NYC and there was the same warning, I noticed it from the website the day before I went to purchase in the city. The warning was for California residents... I'm in New Jersey and totally ignored it because I was so enamored over the item(s) and I am not in California. So you do raise a great question... I think I will call Gucci on Monday to ask... unless one of our wonderful TPF-ers can answer this question before then.
> "J!m"


Thanks for the response! I’m not in California either but would think the product would have this issue regardless of the state your in. I am guessing it is stating California because they must have some law regarding stating it. Please let me know what you find out..thanks!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for the response! I’m not in California either but would think the product would have this issue regardless of the state your in. I am guessing it is stating California because they must have some law regarding stating it. Please let me know what you find out..thanks!!!


Thank you for your reply... I hope I remember to call Gucci on Monday...lol. I will send a message to Gucci now and hope there is a reply. Please hold me accountable for getting this answer for us. 
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for the response! I’m not in California either but would think the product would have this issue regardless of the state your in. I am guessing it is stating California because they must have some law regarding stating it. Please let me know what you find out..thanks!!!


Okay... from what I see... it is something about Prop 65. When you get a chance, go to the Gucci Website, then go to mens, then to portfolio, and choose the GG Supreme Night Courier. When you scroll down to the last line in the description, there's the warning and you click on it and it tells you about the warning. Now, how Gucci causes possible birth defects and cancer in California residents only is still beyond me. (it has this warning on every bag I clicked on... interesting) I have to remember to call on Monday.
"J!m"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jimmie staton said:


> Okay... from what I see... it is something about Prop 65. When you get a chance, go to the Gucci Website, then go to mens, then to portfolio, and choose the GG Supreme Night Courier. When you scroll down to the last line in the description, there's the warning and you click on it and it tells you about the warning. Now, how Gucci causes possible birth defects and cancer in California residents only is still beyond me. (it has this warning on every bag I clicked on... interesting) I have to remember to call on Monday.
> "J!m"


I read the law online and still trying to figure out what is wrong with or in their canvas that makes them put this warning on the website....I noticed it was on every item on the site .....hopefully you gets some answers on Monday


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I read the law online and still trying to figure out what is wrong with or in their canvas that makes them put this warning on the website....I noticed it was on every item on the site .....hopefully you gets some answers on Monday


Me too... send me a friendly reminder on Monday morn to call and investigate... please... 
"J!m"


----------



## snibor

Did anyone else get the holiday book?  I didn’t buy much and was surprised to receive this. It must have cost them a fortune to produce.  It’s a hard covered book filled with photos.  There’s a separate paper with the product codes.  I can’t waIt to look thru this.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

snibor said:


> Did anyone else get the holiday book?  I didn’t buy much and was surprised to receive this. It must have cost them a fortune to produce.  It’s a hard covered book filled with photos.  There’s a separate paper with the product codes.  I can’t waIt to look thru this.


yep! Its that annual book they do and it is a really beautiful one!


----------



## snibor

HermesFanKelly said:


> yep! Its that annual book they do and it is a really beautiful one!


It is.  Except i'm on ban island (sort of) and it's really tempting....


----------



## HermesFanKelly

snibor said:


> It is.  Except i'm on ban island (sort of) and it's really tempting....


I hear ya!


----------



## topglamchic

This is stunning. I would like to add it to my collection as I love exotics and I do t own a Dionysus. The website says it will not be available till 2/15. Anyone have any intel?  Any opinions?


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Okay... from what I see... it is something about Prop 65. When you get a chance, go to the Gucci Website, then go to mens, then to portfolio, and choose the GG Supreme Night Courier. When you scroll down to the last line in the description, there's the warning and you click on it and it tells you about the warning. Now, how Gucci causes possible birth defects and cancer in California residents only is still beyond me. (it has this warning on every bag I clicked on... interesting) I have to remember to call on Monday.
> "J!m"



I can't see a warning on the EU or UK sites. The warning is probably the glue they use. Unless someone buys a ton, pulls off the patches and takes the bag apart and ingests them in some way I cannot see this being a problem. Maybe this would be a problem for some California residents, but that would be another issue. It's on all the bags I've seen on the US site.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> This is stunning. I would like to add it to my collection as I love exotics and I do t own a Dionysus. The website says it will not be available till 2/15. Anyone have any intel?  Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655134



Is this the Super Mini or the the Small 11" size?

The Small is going to be around the $4.5K price (like the peach which is also hand painted). What's annoying to me is that these may have the suede-like interior and not the real leather like the first snake versions of the Dionysus 2015/16. The description says suede but I don't trust that. My SA had to check a different newer python bag and it had suede-like microfibre (left it). 

The Super Mini D has leather lining and is totally cute and very you (and me). Maybe I'll join you, I don't have a Dionysus either. Personally, I have no idea where I can wear it, looks like it can just about fit in my train ticket. It should be available any minute as it's already available in Europe.


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> Is this the Super Mini or the the Small 11" size?
> 
> The Small is going to be around the $4.5K price (like the peach which is also hand painted). What's annoying to me is that these may have the suede-like interior and not the real leather like the first snake versions of the Dionysus 2015/16. The description says suede but I don't trust that. My SA had to check a different newer python bag and it had suede-like microfibre (left it).
> 
> The Super Mini D has leather lining and is totally cute and very you (and me). Maybe I'll join you, I don't have a Dionysus either. Personally, I have no idea where I can wear it, looks like it can just about fit in my train ticket. It should be available any minute as it's already available in Europe.




Thanks PT. I’m doing my best to get intel ie about the interior but no intel here in the States. I may call London to get more specifics. I have a Sylvie in super mini size. I put my phone (I still have a smaller phone) and a coach skinni mini (basically a card case), and a lipstick. I travel light. The other thing is I wear it as a belt bag. Likely if I’m on board with this Dionysus super mini I will do the same and wear it around the waist. I find what would make it most prohibitive is if one has a bigger phone because it absolutely will not fit it.


----------



## papertiger

In my home store. OK not exactly mine, just feels like it should be.


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> In my home store. OK not exactly mine, just feels like it should be.


Or maybe you meant to say, "This is one of my dressing rooms in my Home... it looks like a store, and just feels like it should be !" Beautiful photo
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Or maybe you meant to say, "This is one of my dressing rooms in my Home... it looks like a store, and just feels like it should be !" Beautiful photo
> "J!m"



It is confusing


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> It is confusing


Lovely photo.
"J!m"


----------



## LexAeterna

Hi there! I’m wanting to get a Gucci card holder (to put inside my pocket, or inside my petite Marmont WOC or another pouch) but I cannot pick between the canvas or embossed leather. I like how understated the black embossed leather is, but I also like the canvas monogram. Which one would be more durable? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## jimmie staton

LexAeterna said:


> Hi there! I’m wanting to get a Gucci card holder (to put inside my pocket, or inside my petite Marmont WOC or another pouch) but I cannot pick between the canvas or embossed leather. I like how understated the black embossed leather is, but I also like the canvas monogram. Which one would be more durable? Which one do you prefer?


Both ! There is nothing like having options and plus they are totally different from each other. 
"J!m"


----------



## snibor

Gucci has cancelled their cruise fashion show scheduled for May 18th due to corona virus concerns.


----------



## jimmie staton

snibor said:


> Gucci has cancelled their cruise fashion show scheduled for May 18th due to corona virus concerns.


Yikes Snibor !!! Very sad... Thanks for the info and update.
"J!m"


----------



## anasanfran

Whoops...never mind.


----------



## MooMooVT

Does anyone know what bag Rainey Qualley is wearing in the celebrity post 2896? LOVE it so much


----------



## PurseAddict728

MooMooVT said:


> Does anyone know what bag Rainey Qualley is wearing in the celebrity post 2896? LOVE it so much


This is what I was able to find:
*Gucci Ophidia snake-trim satin cross-body bag*


----------



## Hikar1

What is everyone's past experiences with backorders at gucci.com?

My order's initial estimated date (per website, but not from an email) was set for this weekend. When I checked the website, it was pushed back to the end of April, and now it's been pushed back to the end of September!

Granted, Italy at this time is dealing a lot with the COVID19 outbreak, and most likely the economic repercussions that will follow. I definitely expected a delay...

I just wanted to know if anyone ever got their order before the expected delivery date 

To clarify, I've only received an email from Gucci that my order was received, but nothing directly from them via email in regards to shipping/ delays in production.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Hikar1 said:


> What is everyone's past experiences with backorders at gucci.com?
> 
> My order's initial estimated date (per website, but not from an email) was set for this weekend. When I checked the website, it was pushed back to the end of April, and now it's been pushed back to the end of September!
> 
> Granted, Italy at this time is dealing a lot with the COVID19 outbreak, and most likely the economic repercussions that will follow. I definitely expected a delay...
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone ever got their order before the expected delivery date
> 
> To clarify, I've only received an email from Gucci that my order was received, but nothing directly from them via email in regards to shipping/ delays in production.



Hello, I'm sorry I haven't ordered anything from Gucci recently, but I've read that Italy is on a complete lockdown right now so maybe they have just pushed it September as temporary date for now. It could change again if we see some more improvement from the COVID-19 virus disappearing. I think the lockdown is enforced to stop the rapid spread since Italy has been hit severely by this virus. It's really going to hurt the overall sales of luxury goods as well.


----------



## Hikar1

PurseAddict728 said:


> Hello, I'm sorry I haven't ordered anything from Gucci recently, but I've read that Italy is on a complete lockdown right now so maybe they have just pushed it September as temporary date for now. It could change again if we see some more improvement from the COVID-19 virus disappearing. I think the lockdown is enforced to stop the rapid spread since Italy has been hit severely by this virus. It's really going to hurt the overall sales of luxury goods as well.



Thank you for your input! Times are a little wild now, hope everything and everyone is doing well and this will all be over sooner than later.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Hikar1 said:


> Thank you for your input! Times are a little wild now, hope everything and everyone is doing well and this will all be over sooner than later.


Same here. I hope this ends miraculously!


----------



## papertiger

MooMooVT said:


> Does anyone know what bag Rainey Qualley is wearing in the celebrity post 2896? LOVE it so much



add a pic?


----------



## PurseAddict728

papertiger said:


> add a pic?








I think she was looking for this bag. It was originally posted in the Gucci photos only thread. I replied to @MooMooVT that it was the Gucci Ophidia Snake-trim Satin Cross-body bag but I don't think she saw my post...


----------



## papertiger

PurseAddict728 said:


> I think she was looking for this bag. It was originally posted in the Gucci photos only thread. I replied to @MooMooVT that it was the Gucci Ophidia Snake-trim Satin Cross-body bag but I don't think she saw my post...



I actually tried this bag on. It is an embroidered silk and snakeskin Ophidia. It also comes in light leafy green. 

Here's a closer look


----------



## TomBentley94

Hey everyone,
New to this forum, I thought I would mention the Gucci outlet at Bicester village. (OX postcode)
I know we are all on lock down currently, however once this is over I am sure you will all want good deals! 
I have been a few times and managed to save hundreds of pounds on some shoes and about £75-100 on the gucci scarves.


----------



## papertiger

TomBentley94 said:


> Hey everyone,
> New to this forum, I thought I would mention the Gucci outlet at Bicester village. (OX postcode)
> I know we are all on lock down currently, however once this is over I am sure you will all want good deals!
> I have been a few times and managed to save hundreds of pounds on some shoes and about £75-100 on the gucci scarves.
> Ps here is a link to a video I made on the Gucci outlet if you wish to watch and find out more?




Thanks. Always wanted to go but never have - yet.


----------



## Thonee399

Maybe anyone know the model number for the black guccissima pelham bag? I need the correct numbers but I can't find it. Can you answer me if you know please.


----------



## ItzLolliBe

TomBentley94 said:


> Hey everyone,
> New to this forum, I thought I would mention the Gucci outlet at Bicester village. (OX postcode)
> I know we are all on lock down currently, however once this is over I am sure you will all want good deals!
> I have been a few times and managed to save hundreds of pounds on some shoes and about £75-100 on the gucci scarves.
> Ps here is a link to a video I made on the Gucci outlet if you wish to watch and find out more?




I just found out there’s an outlet near me in California. Too bad I found out after the lock down. I can’t wait to see what I find there once this is over.


----------



## TomBentley94

ItzLolliBe said:


> I just found out there’s an outlet near me in California. Too bad I found out after the lock down. I can’t wait to see what I find there once this is over.


That will be awesome, let me know what you buy (after lockdown obvs)
Stay safe!!

Edited: To comply with tPF rules


----------



## stylistbydesign

I was surfing around on Gucci.com, and realized there's a free downloadable coloring/activity book in the children's section, featuring the artwork of Yuko Higuchi.  It's a collection of whimsical, lovely pages that would be fun for your littles, or maybe for you!  If my kids were still very young, you can bet that I'd be framing some of these to hang above the crib.  I plan to use some of them as screensavers and Apple Watch faces for myself. Here's the link, so download and enjoy (scroll down past the clothing, and you'll see the download link):
https://www.gucci.com/us/en/st/capsule/yuko-higuchi-collection


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> I was surfing around on Gucci.com, and realized there's a free downloadable coloring/activity book in the children's section, featuring the artwork of Yuko Higuchi.  It's a collection of whimsical, lovely pages that would be fun for your littles, or maybe for you!  If my kids were still very young, you can bet that I'd be framing some of these to hang above the crib.  I plan to use some of them as screensavers and Apple Watch faces for myself. Here's the link, so download and enjoy (scroll down past the clothing, and you'll see the download link):
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/st/capsule/yuko-higuchi-collection


Thank you so very much Stylistbydesign, I will print two, one for my 11 year old Son, Carter and one for me. I still have a Cartier Coloring Book that my SA gave me when I brought my Son to Cartier when he was 7 months old. Every SA in the store kept saying that his nickname will be "'CARTIER" ! Thank you for adding to his luxury coloring book collection (and beyond... wink, wink ! lol). You sure know how to spoil us.
Thank You Sylistbydesign !
"J!m"


----------



## LovingLV81

My new to me and first Gucci ! It is in excellent condition. I am super excited to join the Gucci lover ranks . I got it off FASHIONPHILE .


----------



## anasanfran

I kinda like this amateur artist's original oil painting he's selling on eBay. He's not the best artist but he did pretty good and I really like the concept. Very original.


----------



## topglamchic

I have been waiting to hear something about the "fake" line.  Does anyone know anything about it or have pictures?


----------



## LovingLV81

My new to me Sukey ! It is the medium in great condition. I found it on FASHIONPHILE for a steal . I am way too use to paying crazy pre loved prices over on the LV side but the Gucci bug has me ! this is my 2nd purse and 3rd piece in like a month ... good thing it is my birthday month lol ..


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> I have been waiting to hear something about the "fake" line.  Does anyone know anything about it or have pictures?



I thought the FAKE/REAL line was the line that Trouble Andrew did?


----------



## papertiger

LovingLV81 said:


> My new to me Sukey ! It is the medium in great condition. I found it on FASHIONPHILE for a steal . I am way too use to paying crazy pre loved prices over on the LV side but the Gucci bug has me ! this is my 2nd purse and 3rd piece in like a month ... good thing it is my birthday month lol ..
> 
> View attachment 4740812



Congrats on your Sukey!


----------



## emroseb1

Hey all - New Here!! Currently I am sorting through a late relative's collection of bags and I have a huge question!! I swear I have searched through these threads and the internet as a whole, so I'm sorry if I am posting this in the wrong thread or if it has been answered elsewhere -- I tried!

So! I cannot find a definitive answer and I feel as though many listings I see are falsey labeled as one of the other, but I can not for the life of me determine the differences between the Jackie and the Bouvier. Has anybody ever done a side by side pic comparison or is there a certain stand out feature?

Thank you in advance for any help! I super appreciate it (:


----------



## papertiger

emroseb1 said:


> Hey all - New Here!! Currently I am sorting through a late relative's collection of bags and I have a huge question!! I swear I have searched through these threads and the internet as a whole, so I'm sorry if I am posting this in the wrong thread or if it has been answered elsewhere -- I tried!
> 
> So! I cannot find a definitive answer and I feel as though many listings I see are falsey labeled as one of the other, but I can not for the life of me determine the differences between the Jackie and the Bouvier. Has anybody ever done a side by side pic comparison or is there a certain stand out feature?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help! I super appreciate it (:



It's very easy to get it wrong. I saw that even one of the Purseblog writers was confused https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jackie-bag-is-back-for-aw20.1024086/

Basically, the Jackie (introduced early 1960s) has a gusset. The original Bouvier from the late 1950s (I prefer) does not.

Not to be confused with the double handled Bardot bag!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-or-a-jackie-or-a-soft-jackie-or-all.895770/




2020 Little Jackies relaunch


----------



## emroseb1

papertiger said:


> It's very easy to get it wrong. I saw that even one of the Purseblog writers was confused https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jackie-bag-is-back-for-aw20.1024086/
> 
> Basically, the Jackie (introduced early 1960s) has a gusset. The original Bouvier from the late 1950s (I prefer) does not.
> 
> Not to be confused with the double handled Bardot bag!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-or-a-jackie-or-a-soft-jackie-or-all.895770/
> 
> View attachment 4743684
> 
> 
> 2020 Little Jackies relaunch



Thank you so much! Honestly I was fairly confident about that but you're right - I've seen a few purse blogs mislabel them and I started to go a little batty going back and forth haha.


----------



## Purse_Perfect

Does anyone have an SA contact at the 5th ave or Bal Harbour boutiques? 
TIA!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Has anyone changed their pw on gucci.com? I've tried to update my profile due to all of the recent hacks (within the past year) and cannot find an option to update my password on the website. TIA!


----------



## papertiger

ThisVNchick said:


> Has anyone changed their pw on gucci.com? I've tried to update my profile due to all of the recent hacks (within the past year) and cannot find an option to update my password on the website. TIA!



Ask Gucci CS. If you say you want to buy something they may act on it quicker


----------



## vastare

Anyone knows a SA in Garden State Plaza Gucci in NJ? Thanks so much!


----------



## Nicole.Davison

I have the 2013 black Gucci 500. Interestingly enough it was my first major luxury purchase.
It came in 2 colors of custom blended Black or White painte with a Pearl finish that you can see in the sunshine. They made it with 3 different Interior designs.
It is a fun seeing how excited people get


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Does anybody have this bag in the black color/small size? Apparently it's at the outlets right now for $720 and I'm so tempted.


----------



## rowy65

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Does anybody have this bag in the black color/small size? Apparently it's at the outlets right now for $720 and I'm so tempted.
> 
> ummmmm, what are you waiting for?!
> Run, don’t walk and get it!!!
> I wish I had an outlet close to me.  The nearest one is at Woodbury outlets which is a hike.  Can’t wait to see mod pics
> 
> View attachment 4815953


----------



## winks

does anyone know the width of the marked


----------



## sweetpotayto

Haven’t seen any posts about the Gucci Heeled Rubber Sandals yet.. thoughts? Does anyone own these and can share photos on how you style them


----------



## l.ch.

Does anyone have these? If yes, what do you think?









						GUCCI Loafers - Footwear | YOOX.COM
					

The best online selection of GUCCI Loafers - YOOX exclusive items of Italian and international designers - Secure payments - Free returns.




					www.yoox.com
				













						GUCCI Loafers - Footwear | YOOX.COM
					

The best online selection of GUCCI Loafers - YOOX exclusive items of Italian and international designers - Secure payments - Free returns.




					www.yoox.com


----------



## Love_N_Lune

rowy65 said:


> Does anybody have this bag in the black color/small size? Apparently it's at the outlets right now for $720 and I'm so tempted.
> 
> ummmmm, what are you waiting for?!
> Run, don’t walk and get it!!!
> I wish I had an outlet close to me. The nearest one is at Woodbury outlets which is a hike. Can’t wait to see mod pics
> 
> View attachment 4815953
> Like  Reactions: OogleAtLuxury



Agreed


----------



## papertiger

winks said:


> does anyone know the width of the marked



2cm width strap


----------



## papertiger

l.ch. said:


> Does anyone have these? If yes, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUCCI Loafers - Footwear | YOOX.COM
> 
> 
> The best online selection of GUCCI Loafers - YOOX exclusive items of Italian and international designers - Secure payments - Free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUCCI Loafers - Footwear | YOOX.COM
> 
> 
> The best online selection of GUCCI Loafers - YOOX exclusive items of Italian and international designers - Secure payments - Free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoox.com



I love them, a fabulous alternative shoe for the evening too


----------



## papertiger

sweetpotayto said:


> Haven’t seen any posts about the Gucci Heeled Rubber Sandals yet.. thoughts? Does anyone own these and can share photos on how you style them



Have you looked in the Shoe Forum too? 

I notice that a lot of Gucci shoe lovers post there (when they should be posting here!!!   )


----------



## l.ch.

papertiger said:


> I love them, a fabulous alternative shoe for the evening too


Yes, absolutely! I love them, not sure how much I will use them...


----------



## papertiger

l.ch. said:


> Yes, absolutely! I love them, not sure how much I will use them...



I get into ruts. I have fabulous shoes and need to use them more. 

As I always say to _myself_. Using shoes starts with putting them on, then walking - out the door. 

But I think it helps to plan a few outfits around the shoes in preparation so you (I  ) don't have that moment when I think, they don't don't work with this the way I thought they would and revert to default.


----------



## l.ch.

papertiger said:


> I get into ruts. I have fabulous shoes and need to use them more.
> 
> As I always say to _myself_. Using shoes starts with putting them on, then walking - out the door.
> 
> But I think it helps to plan a few outfits around the shoes in preparation so you (I  ) don't have that moment when I think, they don't don't work with this the way I thought they would and revert to default.



Hahaha, so true... I’m in a phase in life that I just want to hoard shoes, even if this means I don’t get to wear them... take these shoes for example. I wanted them as a comfortable, but fancy!, evening shoe. With COVID-19 and a baby do I get a chance to go out in the evening? No. Do I still want the shoes? Yes.
In other, much happier times, I would wear them for my evening outings, when in a city trip... I could still walk around, but also go to a fancy restaurant/bar/opera/whatever...


----------



## KEW84

Hi! Im interested in Gucci slides....how does the sizing run? I'm usually a 9 so was thinking of ordering a size 9. Should i go up a size? Thanks in advance


----------



## annashen

Hey there, I have recently come across this bag from a friend. Is anyone able to help me identify its name/model? Thanks!!


----------



## 8teen

Hi, ladies!
I like this Gucci coat, but I worry if it doesn’t look like from cold war era  I want something timeless to use it for years. Is this the one?









						GUCCI Diamond Cape Coat on SALE - MonaLisaLikes
					

Shop authentic GUCCI Diamond Cape Coat With Up To -70% Off on MonaLisaLikes. Dolce & Gabbana, Christian Louboutin & other premium designers




					monalisalikes.com


----------



## cacosta35

Hello! I would’ve like to ask your opinion which one to buy...the Gucci Marmont or the YSL Lou Matelasse? I’ve been eyeing the Gucci but the YSL looks more classy..


tks


----------



## snibor

cacosta35 said:


> Hello! I would’ve like to ask your opinion which one to buy...the Gucci Marmont or the YSL Lou Matelasse? I’ve been eyeing the Gucci but the YSL looks more classy..
> 
> 
> tks


Ysl.  I’m not a marmont fan.  But you’re in Gucci forum so most will likely suggest marmont.


----------



## topglamchic

Hello friends, well I had bought a super mini Dionysus in python!!  Sounds absolutely lovely but, I returned it. The idea of it was lovely but when I opened it I knew instantly it wasn’t for me. I didn’t get that flutter (you know what I mean). I didn’t even feel up to taking mod shots. I think that for me the hardware is too dark and heavy. The finish was glossier than I would have liked (it’s the way the python was treated. Each exotic feels a bit different with variations in texture). This would have been my first Dionysus as well. I think the hardware isn’t for me. I’m more of a Sylvie hardware person. 

It also made me think that in the future, if I am buying an exotic I should see it in person instead of purchasing online. This will enable me to choose the variation that I prefer. 

Thanks for listening. I’m a bit disappointed but, pleased I can return it.


----------



## 8teen

8teen said:


> Hi, ladies!
> I like this Gucci coat, but I worry if it doesn’t look like from cold war era  I want something timeless to use it for years. Is this the one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUCCI Diamond Cape Coat on SALE - MonaLisaLikes
> 
> 
> Shop authentic GUCCI Diamond Cape Coat With Up To -70% Off on MonaLisaLikes. Dolce & Gabbana, Christian Louboutin & other premium designers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monalisalikes.com


I bought it! It arrived today and it’s unbelievable!


----------



## Colby21

Don’t know if anyone needs any extra incentive to buy a little treat for yourself this winter but seems GUCCI boutique is giving away this cute little branded reusable bag as a holiday freebie. Excited to use for when I’m out and about


----------



## snibor

Colby21 said:


> Don’t know if anyone needs any extra incentive to buy a little treat for yourself this winter but seems GUCCI boutique is giving away this cute little branded reusable bag as a holiday freebie. Excited to use for when I’m out and about
> 
> View attachment 4922360


This is very cool!


----------



## papertiger

8teen said:


> Hi, ladies!
> I like this Gucci coat, but I worry if it doesn’t look like from cold war era  I want something timeless to use it for years. Is this the one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUCCI Diamond Cape Coat on SALE - MonaLisaLikes
> 
> 
> Shop authentic GUCCI Diamond Cape Coat With Up To -70% Off on MonaLisaLikes. Dolce & Gabbana, Christian Louboutin & other premium designers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monalisalikes.com



LOL, it looks like my Welsh wool collection from the 1960s BUT I love them! 

Each Welsh mill had a unique pattern and were sold in tourist and specialist shops. They were (still are) unique to the heritage and era. 

I think Gucci is naughty for not crediting the culture, but I love the cape-coat


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Hello friends, well I had bought a super mini Dionysus in python!!  Sounds absolutely lovely but, I returned it. The idea of it was lovely but when I opened it I knew instantly it wasn’t for me. I didn’t get that flutter (you know what I mean). I didn’t even feel up to taking mod shots. I think that for me the hardware is too dark and heavy. The finish was glossier than I would have liked (it’s the way the python was treated. Each exotic feels a bit different with variations in texture). This would have been my first Dionysus as well. I think the hardware isn’t for me. I’m more of a Sylvie hardware person.
> 
> It also made me think that in the future, if I am buying an exotic I should see it in person instead of purchasing online. This will enable me to choose the variation that I prefer.
> 
> Thanks for listening. I’m a bit disappointed but, pleased I can return it.



You can't keep what doesn't make your heart pitter-pat. 

I have Dionysus, but only on my gold boots and so I keep looking at the bags. I think I am a Dionysus person (as well as a Sylvie and horse-bit and many others LOL) but the specs have not been lining-up together for me all in. one bag.  The blue enamel hw models really draw me in but even the python/leather trim version had microfibre and that's a   for me. _One_ day I will find my _perfect_ Dionysus. 

I returned an Hermes SLG last week. Colour and design perfect but the leather was not the right type for me. Again, like you, sad and disappointed, but that's online luxury shopping for you. 

When you know you know!


----------



## tallymia

Hello everyone! Apologies in advance if this is a wrong forum, maybe you can direct me to one. 
I sold a GG Marmont bag back in July through Paypal and now 5 months later the buyer claiming “******************” service said it’s fake and wants a refund! Has anyone used them before, how could they claim something is fake when I know it’s not?
What are my rights with PayPal?

I responded to her that the bag is completely authentic as I purchased it directly from Gucci. Also submitted screenshots of credit card statements and gucci.com order confirmation.
Additionally, I had originally listed the bag in Poshmark, but the buyer wanted lower price and proposed to pay directly via PayPal. Huge mistake, I’m probably being scammed now! 
what are the chances PayPal will make me refund the buyer?


----------



## 8teen

tallymia said:


> Hello everyone! Apologies in advance if this is a wrong forum, maybe you can direct me to one.
> I sold a GG Marmont bag back in July through Paypal and now 5 months later the buyer claiming “******************” service said it’s fake and wants a refund! Has anyone used them before, how could they claim something is fake when I know it’s not?
> What are my rights with PayPal?
> 
> I responded to her that the bag is completely authentic as I purchased it directly from Gucci. Also submitted screenshots of credit card statements and gucci.com order confirmation.
> Additionally, I had originally listed the bag in Poshmark, but the buyer wanted lower price and proposed to pay directly via PayPal. Huge mistake, I’m probably being scammed now!
> what are the chances PayPal will make me refund the buyer?


Unfortunately PayPal allows 6 months for non authentic claims and in 99.9% will take buyers side no matter what proofs you provide. Usually they will require buyer to send the bag back. 
Hope you’ll be able to get through this situation


----------



## Brimson

£1 thrift store find. I’ve already cut paper to size so I can save the original paper (lame I know) but amazing!
1960s?


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> You can't keep what doesn't make your heart pitter-pat.
> 
> I have Dionysus, but only on my gold boots and so I keep looking at the bags. I think I am a Dionysus person (as well as a Sylvie and horse-bit and many others LOL) but the specs have not been lining-up together for me all in. one bag.  The blue enamel hw models really draw me in but even the python/leather trim version had microfibre and that's a   for me. _One_ day I will find my _perfect_ Dionysus.
> 
> I returned an Hermes SLG last week. Colour and design perfect but the leather was not the right type for me. Again, like you, sad and disappointed, but that's online luxury shopping for you.
> 
> When you know you know!


Thanks @papertiger! It is bittersweet that you had a similar experience with a Hermes SLG.   Luxury online shopping is so so different, I usually go into a store, and get that feeling, and boom its done!!!!

 Well onwards we go....


----------



## SoyMilkFrenzy

hi Guys, i recently purchased from gucci's doraemon collection (chinese new year).
i bought the doraemon belt bag and the doraemon card case.
When i received the package, both of the items were a disappointment!!
The doraemon belt bag's flap was crooked and the card case had dried glue ON doraemon itself !!!

I ended up rebuying the items from Farfetch because i noticed it was cheaper(less tax) and i get cashback from Chase (hehe).
Both items came in yesterday. The wallet ended up being fine, but the belt bag has some dried glue on the bag. i'm so disappointed with Gucci's quality control T_T.  I looked at Farfetch right when I found out to see if it was still available... however they must've sold out because it's not on their site anymore. Gucci still has the bag on their website but I would be paying more . I called Gucci to see if they have any recommendations on how I could take the glue off, but they recommended I return the bag so it can be replaced with a new one.

What do you guys think i should do?  I attached photos!


----------



## Pepper1031

Hi all! Has anyone ever purchased anything from the Gucci DIY Collection? I'm just wondering what's the experience like... I'm interested in getting the Ophidia card case wallet and on the website it says it takes about 14 weeks to ship. I would like to know if it actually takes that long and if it's worth the wait  I've been trying to find reviews but can't seem to find any.


----------



## Ewtw23

Heyy I need help XD so I’m new I just found out about this forum cuz I’m struggling whether i wanna get a new bag or not. Okay so I bought a new Gucci Ophidia Round bag back in June 2020 from Vestiaire, it’s my first designer bag and I think that’s a pretty good deal (its lower than retail price) . But due to the coronavirus, I  don’t have the chance to go out and use it so its still brand new sitting in my wardrobe now. But now I saw the Gucci Mini Marmont Matelasse and I love it ! 

So im struggling now, should i sell the ophidia bag and get the marmont bag? If i sell the ophidia bag i will probably lose money but i think i love the marmont more cuz its just much more practical because of the size and the design off course. Or should i keep the ophidia and save money to buy the marmont bag? What do you guys think? Do u think ophidia or marmont will be trendy for say 10 years after? I really need some opinions now. Thanks!! xx


----------



## topglamchic

Ahh...I slipped while walking down a flight of stairs due to the rain.  

First thought: Did I hit my head...no

Second thought:  How's my bag, thank goodness I choose a bag with gucci canvas for today


----------



## muchstuff

Not new to TPF but new to the Gucci forum. I've been looking at the Sukey for a long time and am thinking about finally getting serious. Are there better leather years with the Guccissima leather? TIA!


----------



## putiputi

SoyMilkFrenzy said:


> hi Guys, i recently purchased from gucci's doraemon collection (chinese new year).
> i bought the doraemon belt bag and the doraemon card case.
> When i received the package, both of the items were a disappointment!!
> The doraemon belt bag's flap was crooked and the card case had dried glue ON doraemon itself !!!
> 
> I ended up rebuying the items from Farfetch because i noticed it was cheaper(less tax) and i get cashback from Chase (hehe).
> Both items came in yesterday. The wallet ended up being fine, but the belt bag has some dried glue on the bag. i'm so disappointed with Gucci's quality control T_T.  I looked at Farfetch right when I found out to see if it was still available... however they must've sold out because it's not on their site anymore. Gucci still has the bag on their website but I would be paying more . I called Gucci to see if they have any recommendations on how I could take the glue off, but they recommended I return the bag so it can be replaced with a new one.
> 
> What do you guys think i should do?  I attached photos!
> View attachment 4951731
> View attachment 4951732



If the glue really bothers you then I would return the bag and buy it directly from Gucci and just pay the extra money. You'll probably feel better since it seems like the glue bothers you a lot. Honestly I can't really see the glue in the photo and I think the glue is better than any stains, scratches, or frayed stitching.


----------



## Ireneissoclothesminded

Hi everyone, 
I am considering purchasing a Gucci Bamboo Shopper (2014) and was wondering if anyone has experienced issues with the "rings" that hold the handles. I have a nylon one from the 90's and the rings keep getting undone and will not stay in place. 

I attached a picture because I know I'm not going a good job at describing the issue lol. 

thanks!


----------



## BooYah

A very Happy Valentine’s Day to everyone and wishing all of you only the best of love  and kindness today and always ❤️


----------



## Winiebean

does anyone here have experience with the sizing of the girls clothing? if you’re super small/petite do the children’s size 12 fit? i’m 5 4’, ~100 pounds for reference. i’ve been able to purchase some lily p children’s size 12 or XL before. thanks in advance


----------



## lovely_bag

Good morning lovelies! 
I am new to the GUCCI forum. 
If you could choose, what would be your choice: buying online or paying the nearby shop a visit? 
Before Covid-19 I was not into online shopping. Now, 1 year later, I got soooo accustomed to it. What I love most: that I can mix and match the new item with my wardrobe and see if it feets, if it matchs, take photos, wear it in the evening, in the morning, see how I feel about it the next day ...
OK, that's a lot of strong reasons to by online.

On the other hand I really to like the atmosphere in the shop. The feeling of leaving the doorstep with a big paper bag (or two, hahaha) in my hands. 

I want to support the local stores, their shopwindows are stunning.  And they provide jobs.
And the shop might lead me to a whole different bag (right now it's the 1955 and 1961)

Vienna has never been more quiet. It is the rare opportunity to get the attention and service I deserve, now that hardly and tourists are around. Usually when the tourists "hit" the city, the atmosphere in the store is like in any store on High Street. Not luxurious at all.

Curious to hear from you!
best wishes and a lovely day!


----------



## LexAeterna

Hi all! Does anyone know if Gucci will accept repairs of items purchased from authorized third-party retailers such as Farfetch?

I recently purchased a bag from SSENSE and it had some very minor defects, didn't come with a box (but was packaged very well), and came with badly-stitched dust bags compared to my other Gucci dust bags. It was at a lower price and thankfully they provided me with a small partial refund as well. I don't mind it as much since I really like SSENSE's service and the deal was pretty good but I wish I had gotten my bag from the original site or had contacted my SA because the bag would've been more special.


----------



## LVobsessed2018

Hello. Does anyone have contact info for a great Gucci outlet SA?


----------



## mariliz11

Hi all, hope this is the right place to ask this. Do you think the Tattoo large Boston is worth keeping? I haven’t used it in years but find it hard to let it go from my handbag collection.


----------



## snibor

mariliz11 said:


> Hi all, hope this is the right place to ask this. Do you think the Tattoo large Boston is worth keeping? I haven’t used it in years but find it hard to let it go from my handbag collection.


Keep it.  If you were ready to let it go you’d know.  Classic style.


----------



## mariliz11

snibor said:


> Keep it.  If you were ready to let it go you’d know.  Classic style.


That’s true!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Gucci has increased prices! Just noticed it today ..


----------



## Kevinaxx

Hi all,

I ordered some items from Gucci and the bag came scented. I’m assuming it’s their perfume. Does anyone know which one?


----------



## noellesmommy

iskam.mnogo said:


> Gucci has increased prices! Just noticed it today ..


Am I mistaken, or is this the second price increase this year? I'm almost certain the two bags I've been interested in for 3 months have gone up almost $400 in that short time.


----------



## VodooDoll

Ewtw23 said:


> Heyy I need help XD so I’m new I just found out about this forum cuz I’m struggling whether i wanna get a new bag or not. Okay so I bought a new Gucci Ophidia Round bag back in June 2020 from Vestiaire, it’s my first designer bag and I think that’s a pretty good deal (its lower than retail price) . But due to the coronavirus, I  don’t have the chance to go out and use it so its still brand new sitting in my wardrobe now. But now I saw the Gucci Mini Marmont Matelasse and I love it !
> 
> So im struggling now, should i sell the ophidia bag and get the marmont bag? If i sell the ophidia bag i will probably lose money but i think i love the marmont more cuz its just much more practical because of the size and the design off course. Or should i keep the ophidia and save money to buy the marmont bag? What do you guys think? Do u think ophidia or marmont will be trendy for say 10 years after? I really need some opinions now. Thanks!! xx


What did you get? Use what makes you happy now. There is always a resale market for luxury. I would use what your have now and save up for #2!


----------



## VodooDoll

LVobsessed2018 said:


> Hello. Does anyone have contact info for a great Gucci outlet SA?


I need one as well!


----------



## 1LV

Jordaan loafers in dark brown.  Does anyone know if this color has been discontinued or is simply out of stock for now?  When I called to ask I was told they don’t have that information.


----------



## VSUVUS

FYI, a Gucci SA from HR Canada told me they recently had a price increase (on May 1st) on some items - bags, RTW, jewelries, shoes all included. She said it was just a small one though.

I don’t religiously check Gucci’s site so I haven’t noticed anything and the bag I bought in mid-April (1955 Horsebit) seems to be the same price still


----------



## yvonova

Hi, 

I wonder if the Gucci authentication forum is still active? Havent seen much replies since Jan 2021... Any help is much much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

A general comment...I appreciate that all Gucci bags are made in Italy. I love LV but it’s a dice game with their manufacturing. I prefer made in France but a lot of general items are made in US.


----------



## beerbudget

Hi everyone! I watched the Aria show recently and became obsessed with this belt. I was able to get my hands on it and try it on in the boutique, but now I’m thinking that it won’t age well. I fell in love with it and I definitely thought it would sell out, but I haven’t seen anyone talk about it online!


----------



## jmr008

Hi, I want to purchase my first Gucci and it would be the Ophidia GG small shoulder bag. Anyone have thoughts on this one? Is the shoulder strap too short?


----------



## VodooDoll

jmr008 said:


> Hi, I want to purchase my first Gucci and it would be the Ophidia GG small shoulder bag. Anyone have thoughts on this one? Is the shoulder strap too short?


Love this bag. Not too big not too small. Wayyyyy more functional that a super mini. The strap is adjustable! Drop should also be on the online description.


----------



## jmr008

VodooDoll said:


> Love this bag. Not too big not too small. Wayyyyy more functional that a super mini. The strap is adjustable! Drop should also be on the online description.



Yes! It’s a 16inch drop just worried if too short for someone who is 5’6.

Debating between this or a fendi double f mini. I know complete opposites. So torn lol


----------



## papertiger

beerbudget said:


> Hi everyone! I watched the Aria show recently and became obsessed with this belt. I was able to get my hands on it and try it on in the boutique, but now I’m thinking that it won’t age well. I fell in love with it and I definitely thought it would sell out, but I haven’t seen anyone talk about it online!



I think it's *G*reat


----------



## papertiger

yvonova said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if the Gucci authentication forum is still active? Havent seen much replies since Jan 2021... Any help is much much appreciated. Thank you!



I for one haven't had as much time for a while. 

I've been mainly working from home for more than a year, all online, and then need to rest my eyes from the computer. The AT thread is a lot of work and recently there's only been 2 authenticators doing all the work. 

It would be great if OGs and reg members (500 + posts) with great Gucci knowledge could help out.


----------



## babycake5

Hello! Has anyone else received this garment bag in their online Gucci order? 

It’s the fourth RTW piece I purchased after their new packaging, but the first time I’m seeing something like this included.

Is it meant to be included with all orders, or only some items?

Any insights from more experienced Gucci shoppers would be much much appreciated!


----------



## snibor

Cannot believe I just learned the Gucci outlet in Secaucus is closed.  I used to make a trip July 4th.  It was there for so many years.  Staff was so friendly and patient.


----------



## LexAeterna

Greetings everyone! I was wondering how the GG Supreme canvas holds compared to LV's canvas? I am currently looking into adding into my card case collections and have been eyeing the Gucci Ophidia card holder.

I am currently torn between these two products. What do you think and which one would you choose?


----------



## grace-lee

Hi ALL, I just heard some chatter about Gucci is going to have another price increase in July 5. Does anyone has confirmation about this info? Or if the price increase is not through apply to everything. Many thanks! (Also, is there any unspoken rules about not asking SA about those things?)


----------



## snibor

Need a little more action around here. Forum seems quiet.


----------



## the_baglover

Just received this bag yesterday. It's so cute and the price is right for a novelty bag.


----------



## the_baglover

babycake5 said:


> Hello! Has anyone else received this garment bag in their online Gucci order?
> 
> It’s the fourth RTW piece I purchased after their new packaging, but the first time I’m seeing something like this included.
> 
> Is it meant to be included with all orders, or only some items?
> 
> Any insights from more experienced Gucci shoppers would be much much appreciated!


I received a huge tote bag with the Gucci logo on it. Was really surprised as it was folded and placed outside of the actual gift box.


----------



## papertiger

babycake5 said:


> Hello! Has anyone else received this garment bag in their online Gucci order?
> 
> It’s the fourth RTW piece I purchased after their new packaging, but the first time I’m seeing something like this included.
> 
> Is it meant to be included with all orders, or only some items?
> 
> Any insights from more experienced Gucci shoppers would be much much appreciated!



My new skirt sent from Milan came with a white garment cover but I believe it's because it was actually a AW20/21 piece, but my SA gave me the new cover like yours. This is this new one from SS21 and on and the same material as the reusable tote bags.


----------



## papertiger

the_baglover said:


> Just received this bag yesterday. It's so cute and the price is right for a novelty bag.



The kids pieces are fun - I've been tempted to buy the 'punk' one a few seasons ago.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Need a little more action around here. Forum seems quiet.



I know! 

We saw a lot more action when Gucci/Gucci outlets had sales.


----------



## elliexp

Hi everyone! New to the world of Gucci, but I own a handful of Prada/LV/Balenciaga/etc.

I have been trying to find more information on this beautiful bag but running into more information on it and I don't see it as a very popular style, was this a limited production or not in the states? Thank you!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/gucci-calfskin-matelasse-sylvie-web-small-gg-marmont-top-handle-shoulder-bag-black-660736


----------



## SatinDoll

snibor said:


> Cannot believe I just learned the Gucci outlet in Secaucus is closed.  I used to make a trip July 4th.  It was there for so many years.  Staff was so friendly and patient.


I recently drove a group of us to the Camarillo outlets, and was surprised to find the Gucci outlet had closed. Disappointed. Wish it was still there.


----------



## topglamchic

I just noticed on the  website that Gucci is celebrating AM’s 6th anniversary as creative director by doing a re-edition of his previous styles dating to 2015. 

I have such fond memories of these handbags, shoes, and accessories. It’s what made me dive in even deeper into the world of Gucci. 

What do you guys think of the re-edition?


----------



## papertiger

Interesting the way Gucci is reviving the 2015/16 pieces for Pre-AW online

I already have the fur-lined clogs (that I need to get re-heeled). I'd still like a Dionysus.


----------



## hotgalaxy

papertiger said:


> Interesting the way Gucci is reviving the 2015/16 pieces for Pre-AW online
> 
> I already have the fur-lined clogs (that I need to get re-heeled). I'd still like a Dionysus.


Yes I received a message from my Gucci SA this morning, inviting me in for a look at the "new" Seasons offerings.


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> Interesting the way Gucci is reviving the 2015/16 pieces for Pre-AW online
> 
> I already have the fur-lined clogs (that I need to get re-heeled). I'd still like a Dionysus.


I love the fur lined princetowns!!


----------



## rowy65

I’m so disgusted with yet another Louis Vuitton price increase starting tomorrow.  I think I’m going to treat myself to the Jackie denim.  I already have a vintage Tom Ford Jackie and a nubuck Jackie from
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 about 5-6 years ago.  I find the denim with the tan leather trim so refreshing. Thoughts?


----------



## papertiger

rowy65 said:


> I’m so disgusted with yet another Louis Vuitton price increase starting tomorrow.  I think I’m going to treat myself to the Jackie denim.  I already have a vintage Tom Ford Jackie and a nubuck Jackie from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 5-6 years ago.  I find the denim with the tan leather trim so refreshing. Thoughts?



It's a nice balance between casual (materials and colour) and elegance (model)


----------



## rowy65

I originally got the Jackie 1961 in the small denim with brown trim but when it arrives it was way too small for daily use.  I sent it back and got the small Marmont Matelasse in brown to match my cardholder.  It’s the perfect size for daily use.


----------



## leather_smells_lovely

I really like LV Monogram Greige Shawl - can you recommend me a Gucci equivalent? Or something light, possibly a bit shiny?


----------



## EverSoElusive

I'm thinking about getting this card case wallet with black resin hardware. Anyone have anything with black resin hardware and how's the condition overtime? Is the black resin better than the gold toned hardware?


----------



## cezanne

Hi everyone! New here. Just joined in case this is of interest to anyone.

I bought the Soho Disco bag 3 years ago and the tassel isn’t really my style anymore so I asked my dad to cut it off, hoping to reinvigorate my love for the bag. Found out it’s solid brass! Thought I’d share this because I figure no one else will ever have the urge to amputate their bag like this. I lurked these forums a lot before I purchased this bag so sharing this knowledge is my way of saying thank you haha!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all, a question please.
Do you wear your princetowns to the airport? I have a floral canvas pair, but not sure if they set off the alarm because of the metal horsebit detail?


----------



## papertiger

l.ch. said:


> Hi all, a question please.
> Do you wear your princetowns to the airport? I have a floral canvas pair, but not sure if they set off the alarm because of the metal horsebit detail?



Don't you have to take your shoes off going through too though?


----------



## papertiger

leather_smells_lovely said:


> I really like LV Monogram Greige Shawl - can you recommend me a Gucci equivalent? Or something light, possibly a bit shiny?



Have a look at the ones with some 'lame' metallic thread running through.


----------



## papertiger

EverSoElusive said:


> I'm thinking about getting this card case wallet with black resin hardware. Anyone have anything with black resin hardware and how's the condition overtime? Is the black resin better than the gold toned hardware?
> 
> View attachment 5184571



I don't have Gucci black hw only Chloe (all black Paddy) and had no problems. 

IMO this little bit of hw will be light enough to not give you any problems, and if it's resin, the black shouldn't rub off but you would be best to start a thread since only someone who's had this exact piece longterm could report for sure.


----------



## l.ch.

papertiger said:


> Don't you have to take your shoes off going through too though?


Well, not always… in Europe at least….


----------



## papertiger

l.ch. said:


> Well, not always… in Europe at least….



OK. They always make me take my shoes off, but perhaps I have a suspicious face LOL. 

Since people have to take off belts I think you may have to remove shoes with metal.


----------



## snibor

Just a cool photo from the Bloomingdales fall catalogue I just received.  Looking forward to fall clothes and accessories!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Has anyone attached a Gucci twilly to their camera bag?


----------



## topglamchic

This is hilarious!!!!  I want one!!!!! The children line is so comical.




			https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/children/girls/clothes-for-girls/sweatshirts-shirts-for-girls/childrens-1921-to-hug-a-snake-sweatshirt-p-660769XJDMF3136


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Which would you choose: a Gucci bandeau for a camera bag/accessory or Gucci trainer sneakers?

I don’t have any Gucci accessories and do own a pair of Gucci trainers; however, I found a pair of sneakers just shy north of a bandeau.


----------



## snibor

Love_N_Lune said:


> Which would you choose: a Gucci bandeau for a camera bag/accessory or Gucci trainer sneakers?
> 
> I don’t have any Gucci accessories and do own a pair of Gucci trainers; however, I found a pair of sneakers just shy north of a bandeau.


Sneakers.  I don’t like bandeaus on bags.  (Plus I wear and own a lot of sneakers).


----------



## Love_N_Lune

snibor said:


> Sneakers.  I don’t like bandeaus on bags.  (Plus I wear and own a lot of sneakers).



thanks! I ended up purchasing the sneakers. I noticed my LV bandeau matched the Gucci sneakers, and I too wear mostly sneakers and flats.


----------



## allison7

hi y'all - quick question and apologies if this is not the right place to ask!  i am new to Gucci and was interested in purchasing the Marmont small shoulder bag, it's exactly what i've been looking for.  however, i was a little concerned to see the warning under the product details that the bag could potentially contain lead?   i've seen this Prop 65 warning on a lot of things- electronics, etc. but does anyone know why the heck it would be on this bag?  i tried calling Gucci to ask but the person I spoke with was not helpful at all.


----------



## Mgnschwartz

Anyone have a gucci contact? Thanks!


----------



## MiaKing

I have been browsing gucci on Mercari and the amount of fakes is astonishing! There is always a lot of brand new gucci marmont bags for around $400 from brand new sellers. I was following this a little and seems like the sellers post marmont bags for only around 24 hours and if it has not been sold by then they remove listing and post it again later. Not to mention same situation with chanel bags for $400   I'm absolutely not an expert with gucci but the color of hardware it's usually more yellow on those for $400 as well as sellers often say if you are not happy about that price just text them your offer or even say what bag you are looking for


----------



## papertiger

Love_N_Lune said:


> Which would you choose: a Gucci bandeau for a camera bag/accessory or Gucci trainer sneakers?
> 
> I don’t have any Gucci accessories and do own a pair of Gucci trainers; however, I found a pair of sneakers just shy north of a bandeau.



I think you did the right thing

I have Hermes Twillys which I only use on handles of vintage bags (I was told to by the craftsperson). I also use them as bracelet-ties, chocker, hair ribbon and headband.

I still think the sneakers but only the 1977s, otherwise I'd rather buy Japanese for cool or Nikes for running


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Just a cool photo from the Bloomingdales fall catalogue I just received.  Looking forward to fall clothes and accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190760



Better than the Gucci ones lately


----------



## miss_mandee

Hello! I have a quick question and I am hoping someone in this community can help me with.  I was helping a family member move and found that they owned a patent leather Gucci soho two way handbag.  She doesn't remember how much it cost when she cough tit and only has the dust bag (no receipt or box).  Does anyone know how much its worth?  I saw on a resale website in Canada selling it for $1800 but that sounds too good to be true.  TIA!


----------



## MaisonVic

Hi, does anyone know more about this bag? I am looking for a modelname, a year, things like that. If somebody is able to help me out that would be amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi, does anyone have a comparison between the marmont super mini and the Dionysus super mini?


----------



## sandra5340

l.ch. said:


> Hi, does anyone have a comparison between the marmont super mini and the Dionysus super mini?


I've never owned the marmont super mini but I had the Dionysus super mini and could fit my iPhone keys and a lipstick in there. Surprisingly roomier than it looks. I imagine you'll be able to fit more in the marmont as the leather is softer and less structured?


----------



## mariliz11

l.ch. said:


> Hi, does anyone have a comparison between the marmont super mini and the Dionysus super mini?


I have the Dionysus super mini. It won’t hold my phone (iPhone XR) but it holds a card holder, keys and lipstick.


----------



## l.ch.

mariliz11 said:


> I have the Dionysus super mini. It won’t hold my phone (iPhone XR) but it holds a card holder, keys and lipstick.





sandra5340 said:


> I've never owned the marmont super mini but I had the Dionysus super mini and could fit my iPhone keys and a lipstick in there. Surprisingly roomier than it looks. I imagine you'll be able to fit more in the marmont as the leather is softer and less structured?


Thank you both for your answers!
The Dionysus isn’t probably for me, because it’s very structured and I would like to be able to squeeze my glasses in it.


----------



## nyanzai14

Does anyone know when Gucci releases their phone cases? I have an iPhone 13 and would like a Gucci case but I’m not sure how long I’ll be waiting. They only have iPhone 12 right now.


----------



## Fashionista365

Hi, does anyone have a reliable Gucci Cabazon SA'c contact info they could share? I am on the hunt for two specific items and no one ever picks up the general phone number.


----------



## lovely_bag

I just came across this photo I shot a few weeks ago, when I underwent my heavy Jackie-admiration-phase. 
Now looking at this photo I wonder if the leather really quality qualifies for a purse in this price range.
Looking at the phoso I have the impression that the leather isn't as lush and luxurious as I thought it was when I held the Jackie 1961 in my hands earlier this year. 
Tell me, does the GUCCI leather 2021 meet your standards? For a life time investment? Or lets say, 2 decades the least?


----------



## papertiger

lovely_bag said:


> I just came across this photo I shot a few weeks ago, when I underwent my heavy Jackie-admiration-phase.
> Now looking at this photo I wonder if the leather really quality qualifies for a purse in this price range.
> Looking at the phoso I have the impression that the leather isn't as lush and luxurious as I thought it was when I held the Jackie 1961 in my hands earlier this year.
> Tell me, does the GUCCI leather 2021 meet your standards? For a life time investment? Or lets say, 2 decades the least?
> 
> View attachment 5256904



The Jackie 1961 will be the same so long as the model number number is the same (tag). I was at a Gucci event 2 weeks ago and didn't register any perceivable change of quality form when I looked last but trust your instincts

My Bouvier (like a Jackie but without a gusset) is 16 y o this year.


----------



## papertiger

nyanzai14 said:


> Does anyone know when Gucci releases their phone cases? I have an iPhone 13 and would like a Gucci case but I’m not sure how long I’ll be waiting. They only have iPhone 12 right now.



That's a very good question. 

Have you asked Gucci?


----------



## papertiger

Fashionista365 said:


> Hi, does anyone have a reliable Gucci Cabazon SA'c contact info they could share? I am on the hunt for two specific items and no one ever picks up the general phone number.








						Gucci sales-outlet-web-and auction deals CHAT thread
					

Oh now that you put it this way, I do see that it looks a bit like Guess!  :lol:   If you wear them with an authentic Gucci bag, belt or other item, no problem.   People will KNOW and the ones that don't...who cares?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Lionfish

Hi,
I hope someone in here can shine some light on my question. The double GG brooch with crystals, is it only one version or has there been one before? I'm wondering because I've seen this brooch on two different sites but the crystals are different and I'm thinking it maybe is the light when they took the pic but I'm not 100% sure. I also live a few hours from a Gucci store so I can't just pop in and have a look 
Please see pics below

From Gucci.com



From Luisaviaroma.com


----------



## papertiger

Magdissz said:


> Hi,
> I hope someone in here can shine some light on my question. The double GG brooch with crystals, is it only one version or has there been one before? I'm wondering because I've seen this brooch on two different sites but the crystals are different and I'm thinking it maybe is the light when they took the pic but I'm not 100% sure. I also live a few hours from a Gucci store so I can't just pop in and have a look
> Please see pics below
> 
> From Gucci.com
> View attachment 5261436
> 
> 
> From Luisaviaroma.com
> View attachment 5261439



Can't be sure, but probably just upped the brightness on obne.


----------



## Minie26

rowy65 said:


> I’m so disgusted with yet another Louis Vuitton price increase starting tomorrow.  I think I’m going to treat myself to the Jackie denim.  I already have a vintage Tom Ford Jackie and a nubuck Jackie from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 5-6 years ago.  I find the denim with the tan leather trim so refreshing. Thoughts?


i cant stop thinking about this jackie in denim
did you get it?


----------



## applepear171

Hi all, hope some of you who have experience with Gucci might be able to help me.  So I recently went to Hawaii and bought a Marmont small and had it shipped to me in the mainland after a few days.  However I changed my mind and asked the SA to cancel the order and shipment before he was supposed to send it but he said it was already sent out and that I can return it when I receive the shipment.  I also thought the receipt said Gucci was accepting returns until Jan 10 for holiday purchases only to realize today when I tried to return at my local Gucci store that it was exchange only but not returns.  Is there a way for me to still return this bag?  

Edited


----------



## papertiger

applepear171 said:


> Hi all, hope some of you who have experience with Gucci might be able to help me.  So I recently went to Hawaii and bought a Marmont small and had it shipped to me in the mainland after a few days.  However I changed my mind and asked the SA to cancel the order and shipment before he was supposed to send it but he said it was already sent out and that* I can return it when I receive the shipment.*  I also thought the receipt said Gucci was accepting returns until Jan 10 for holiday purchases only to realize today when I tried to return at my local Gucci store that it was exchange only but not returns.  Is there a way for me to still return this bag?
> 
> Edited



Not sure why you tried to return it to your local store. I would do what the SA suggested and return the bag to her in Hawaii


----------



## solseven

applepear171 said:


> Hi all, hope some of you who have experience with Gucci might be able to help me.  So I recently went to Hawaii and bought a Marmont small and had it shipped to me in the mainland after a few days.  However I changed my mind and asked the SA to cancel the order and shipment before he was supposed to send it but he said it was already sent out and that I can return it when I receive the shipment.  I also thought the receipt said Gucci was accepting returns until Jan 10 for holiday purchases only to realize today when I tried to return at my local Gucci store that it was exchange only but not returns.  Is there a way for me to still return this bag?
> 
> Edited


I think the best way is that you should contact haiwaii to have the best solution


----------



## killuazoldyck

Saw this gorgeous Jackie on Instagram while mindlessly scrolling. Not particularly my style but such a gorgeous piece! Not sure what collection it is a part of (as it’s my first time seeing it) but I’m thinking it’s part of the Aria collection.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ok I give up. My call to Gucci client services was the most frustrating call in a long time….I think I will stick with LV…


----------



## mirockyx

Hi! Does anyone know the name of the model of this tote or the exact dimensions by any chance? I don't have the receipt but bought this in June 2012. I remember that there was this size and a bigger size. 

I want to order a Samorga bag insert for it but need to know the exact dimensions. Measured it and its length is 13.5" and height 8" if that helps. Thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

mirockyx said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the name of the model of this tote or the exact dimensions by any chance? I don't have the receipt but bought this in June 2012. I remember that there was this size and a bigger size.
> 
> I want to order a Samorga bag insert for it but need to know the exact dimensions. Measured it and its length is 13.5" and height 8" if that helps. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5294807
> View attachment 5294808
> View attachment 5294810



It maybe a made for outlet bag or a special edition only sold in one territory because I can not place it at all. 

Are the measurements the same as any other totes you can see from Gucci's site (like the Ophedia)?


----------



## papertiger

killuazoldyck said:


> Saw this gorgeous Jackie on Instagram while mindlessly scrolling. Not particularly my style but such a gorgeous piece! Not sure what collection it is a part of (as it’s my first time seeing it) but I’m thinking it’s part of the Aria collection.




Yes, the crystals on the GG and the sheerness make it part of the Aria collection. The sheer and crystal slingback were part of it too.   Some of these pieces are only just coming out now. If you look through the show (gucci.com or vogue.com) you'll prob be able to spot it.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Can anyone tell me when Gucci will lift their game re: heels?  I love to buy my wife Gucci heels but of late they are just plain awful!  Please tell me there are some good ones in the pipeline!!

Scarfbloke.


----------



## shopper00

Does anyone know if the GG Marmont Zip Tote Matelasse Leather- Large is a made for outlet only bag? If so, is it still being made?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I bought the neo classic hacker balenciaga bag with the leather trim. It has a weird smell to it, is this normal for gucci and the leather? I bought the matching wallet and it doesn’t have that smell????


----------



## papertiger

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I bought the neo classic hacker balenciaga bag with the leather trim. It has a weird smell to it, is this normal for gucci and the leather? I bought the matching wallet and it doesn’t have that smell????



Different leather/tanning process will have a different smell. 

Usually the scent of new leather dissipates anyway...hope it's the case for you.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

papertiger said:


> Different leather/tanning process will have a different smell.
> 
> Usually the scent of new leather dissipates anyway...hope it's the case for you.


Thank you!! It’s just a strong almost chemical smell that I wasn’t expecting..I hope it does go away as well…


----------



## hers4eva

Can anyone please tell me is this twill will work tying a bow on a bags handle? 
Is four inches too wide?  I have used two inch wide twillies.

Does Gucci sell two inch twillies?

Thank You!



			https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/women/accessories-for-women/silks-and-scarves-for-women/neck-bows-for-women/gg-carnation-silk-neck-bow-p-6814103G0019764


----------



## snibor

Was in Nordstrom rack as they were putting out bags.  They were putting out the blooms Boston in blue (small size).  I asked the price ….over $3,000. I said that’s over retail?  Saleswoman looks at ticket and says it retailed for over $4,000.  Umm that would be a no it did not.  Not to mention I remember these bags made it to the Gucci outlet. Is this intentional on Nordstrom’s part because it seems that way.  I don’t get it.


----------



## sweetiejprinces

snibor said:


> Was in Nordstrom rack as they were putting out bags.  They were putting out the blooms Boston in blue (small size).  I asked the price ….over $3,000. I said that’s over retail?  Saleswoman looks at ticket and says it retailed for over $4,000.  Umm that would be a no it did not.  Not to mention I remember these bags made it to the Gucci outlet. Is this intentional on Nordstrom’s part because it seems that way.  I don’t get it.


Yea IDK what they are doing now. They had Balenciaga speed sneakers and golden goose sneakers at regular price a couple weeks ago when I went and I was highly confused. Seems like a new strategy


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Was in Nordstrom rack as they were putting out bags.  They were putting out the blooms Boston in blue (small size).  I asked the price ….over $3,000. I said that’s over retail?  Saleswoman looks at ticket and says it retailed for over $4,000.  Umm that would be a no it did not.  Not to mention I remember these bags made it to the Gucci outlet. Is this intentional on Nordstrom’s part because it seems that way.  I don’t get it.



A joke that's not funny. 

It's probably illegal for them to say it retailed at that price when it didn't but they can get around it by citing it retailed in some far-off store for that rate allowing for currency exchange etc.


----------



## papertiger

sweetiejprinces said:


> Yea IDK what they are doing now. They had Balenciaga speed sneakers and golden goose sneakers at regular price a couple weeks ago when I went and I was highly confused. Seems like a new strategy



Flexi-price. YOOX does this too now. The price is sometimes higher than it was at retail (for Gucci or YSL - can't remember all brand's prices)  - guess it gives them somewhere to go for all those weekend and holiday discounts.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> A joke that's not funny.
> 
> It's probably illegal for them to say it retailed at that price when it didn't but they can get around it by citing it retailed in some far-off store for that rate allowing for currency exchange etc.


Unbelievable. SMH


----------



## Mimi666

Did a price increase just happen? 

Been stalking the totes for a few days now and it seems prices went up on the Canadian website, the ophidia totes used to be in the 1,700s (CAD) now they are 1,810.


----------



## scarvesandhandbags

I have a Gucci monogram shawl, pink with contrasting interlocking Gs - it was a gift from a beloved and it‘s very soft and comfortable. Are there any tips on wearing and styling it without looking too ‘show-offy’, especially to the office or around friends who are more modest? I know about not mixing logos and wearing one logo-ed item at a time, but I’ve been given strange looks in particular places when I wear it! I prefer being a bit more low-key with my designer items but I would really like to wear the scarf without looking tacky... Thank you all


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I ended up returning the hacker neo classic bag but I have to say I am Super impressed with Gucci. their packaging was impeccable and the return process was so easy. I would no problem ordering from them again online and hoping to find a different bag…


----------



## papertiger

scarvesandhandbags said:


> I have a Gucci monogram shawl, pink with contrasting interlocking Gs - it was a gift from a beloved and it‘s very soft and comfortable. Are there any tips on wearing and styling it without looking too ‘show-offy’, especially to the office or around friends who are more modest? I know about not mixing logos and wearing one logo-ed item at a time, but I’ve been given strange looks in particular places when I wear it! I prefer being a bit more low-key with my designer items but I would really like to wear the scarf without looking tacky... Thank you all



Have a look at the Hermes CSGM thread in the Hermes Clubhouse and all the other shawl threads. Obviously you can't post about your Gucci on that forum but the shawls are the same size and lots of men and women wear them almost on a daily basis so you can see the versatility. There's also a 'how to' thread in the H Reference subform.

There are also many helpful YT vids that are really excellent. Just look under 'Hermes CSGM', generic 'tying shawls' or 'wearing large scarves'





I just chuck on and go. Usually, from a triangle, point to front, cross ends behind and bring to the front. The other way is bias folder for the longest diagonal and loop around loosely. From the bias fold you can weave, tie the ends for an infinity knot or twist. The good thing with wool (or cashmere) is that they stay put more than silk.

Put on first and then your jacket/coat for extra warmth and less 'obviousness'.

But I don't see why you should hide your prize possessions, it's just a shawl after all not a Ferrari. It is not possible to look tacky wearing a Gucci shawl - only a fake one.

Not a styling thing but I don't wear shaws with zip-up jackets and be careful with necklaces and earrings.


----------



## papertiger

Mimi666 said:


> Did a price increase just happen?
> 
> Been stalking the totes for a few days now and it seems prices went up on the Canadian website, the ophidia totes used to be in the 1,700s (CAD) now they are 1,810.



Yes, between 5-10% but only on some styles (or even cws)





__





						Gucci price increase
					

Yes! I am trying to find the right size for a pair of sneakers and had to reorder a new size that’s now more $. Not by much, but still annoying.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Rydori

Those with Gucci Dionysus canvas/ suede in small, how did you pick between the accordian style+ metal hardware vs the studded crystal hardware? Would the crystal one too loud/ out there for casual wear? A lady with it on passed me by and I was mesmerized with how gorgeous the crystal hardware bag looked on her but I do generally dress more casually hence my concern.


----------



## papertiger

Rydori said:


> Those with Gucci Dionysus canvas/ suede in small, how did you pick between the accordian style+ metal hardware vs the studded crystal hardware? Would the crystal one too loud/ out there for casual wear? A lady with it on passed me by and I was mesmerized with how gorgeous the crystal hardware bag looked on her but I do generally dress more casually hence my concern.



I think you've answered your own question. 

You will either have to go with head or your   

I think the non-coloured crystals won't be so in-ya-face as the more noticeable coloured if you want to limit the bling for others but yet be able to admire them for yourself.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I haven’t realized the beige and blue GG have return. And now I am extremely tempted for this small bag! Really Tempted!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BleuSaphir said:


> I haven’t realized the beige and blue GG have return. And now I am extremely tempted for this small bag! Really Tempted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346993


I think you should get it.. I like the color combo! I could see using it for errands or a night out with a phone and wallet etc….


----------



## KT!

Hi.
 I seen this bag in a Gucci outlet store yesterday. Can anyone tell me if its a made for outlet only piece?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shopper00

KT! said:


> Hi.
> I seen this bag in a Gucci outlet store yesterday. Can anyone tell me if its a made for outlet only piece?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Beautiful bag! Nice score--which outlet did you find that?

To my understanding, look at the serial number, and at the top if there is just an R in a circle, it was made for a boutique. If there is also a G in a circle in the same area, then it was made for outlet.

Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## KT!

shopper00 said:


> Beautiful bag! Nice score--which outlet did you find that?
> 
> To my understanding, look at the serial number, and at the top if there is just an R in a circle, it was made for a boutique. If there is also a G in a circle in the same area, then it was made for outlet.
> 
> Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.




Thank you for your quick response. It does not have a G circled on the tag only an R. I  heard that as well in a youtube video but in the comments I read that they dont always put the G...  so now I was feeling a bit insecure.

The outlet is in Metzingen Germany they have a few other bags with the flora design as well. All of them are more than 50% off.


----------



## leatherbabe

papertiger said:


> I think you've answered your own question.
> 
> You will either have to go with head or your
> 
> I think the non-coloured crystals won't be so in-ya-face as the more noticeable coloured if you want to limit the bling for others but yet be able to admire them for yourself.


Deleted, with apologies. Replied to the wrong person!


----------



## leatherbabe

Rydori said:


> Those with Gucci Dionysus canvas/ suede in small, how did you pick between the accordian style+ metal hardware vs the studded crystal hardware? Would the crystal one too loud/ out there for casual wear? A lady with it on passed me by and I was mesmerized with how gorgeous the crystal hardware bag looked on her but I do generally dress more casually hence my concern.


I recently saw the crystal version in person for the first time and it's absolutely stunning. I am hoping to get a Dionysus GG Chain Wallet but they only come in the "plain" hardware. I think the crystal version would totally be great styled for day/casual or more formally depending on the rest of your look.


----------



## papertiger

leatherbabe said:


> I recently saw the crystal version in person for the first time and it's absolutely stunning. I am hoping to get a Dionysus GG Chain Wallet but they only come in the "plain" hardware. I think the crystal version would totally be great styled for day/casual or more formally depending on the rest of your look.



 

And I love the blue enamel Dionysus hw too. Personally I think this would suit my style(s) up or down better, but the crystals are like gems. My SA often says that some Gucci bags are better worn as you wear jewellery.


----------



## laguna1

Have just ordered the Horsebit 1955 camera bag in black leather - so excited!  My very first designer bag was a navy Gucci camera bag that my parents bought for me whilst we were in Paris for my 21st birthday - I'm now in my mid 50's - and I used her until she literally fell apart.  I can still remember walking into the store and choosing her - such a happy memory.
I've always had a soft spot for Gucci since then but have not been tempted until now.  Am in the process of selling all my designer bags as my needs have changed since the children have left for uni etc and I don't like to have things sitting around that are not used. 
Realised I needed a shoulder bag that could fit the essentials but was not too small - I'm 5'9".
Am thinking about buying a few little pieces in navy to go inside ie a card case etc to remind me of my first bag.


----------



## suzannabunny

I just bought my first SLG. It’s the GG Supreme Key Pouch. Can anyone let me know if the leather trim being wavy is normal? Also, the trim on the sides are not the same length. I’ve highlighted them in red. Not sure if this was normal either. 

 I’ve attached some pics. Should I keep or return? TIA!


----------



## koreanlove

Hi ladies,

I’m thinking of getting my first luxury bag. Still deciding between the Dionysus black leather woc or the new gg beige and blue (it’s very nice irl).

I was set on the black leather one initially but after trying on gg beige and blue… I’m swayed!

which should I get!


----------



## papertiger

suzannabunny said:


> I just bought my first SLG. It’s the GG Supreme Key Pouch. Can anyone let me know if the leather trim being wavy is normal? Also, the trim on the sides are not the same length. I’ve highlighted them in red. Not sure if this was normal either.
> 
> I’ve attached some pics. Should I keep or return? TIA!



Bit too wavy IMO


----------



## papertiger

koreanlove said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I’m thinking of getting my first luxury bag. Still deciding between the Dionysus black leather woc or the new gg beige and blue (it’s very nice irl).
> 
> I was set on the black leather one initially but after trying on gg beige and blue… I’m swayed!
> 
> which should I get!



Are you still going to want the black if you buy the beige/blue?


----------



## suzannabunny

papertiger said:


> Bit too wavy IMO


I decided to return. Thanks!


----------



## Cherries and wine

BleuSaphir said:


> I haven’t realized the beige and blue GG have return. And now I am extremely tempted for this small bag! Really Tempted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346993


Did you decide to get the bag? I got the Neo Vintage version and I think it’s adorable! It fits my iPhone 12 Pro Max, which was important to me. I was worried because the website says it can only fit a phone with smaller dimensions. I think it’ll be perfect for coffee runs, errands, etc.


----------



## koreanlove

papertiger said:


> Are you still going to want the black if you buy the beige/blue?



Maybe. I’m not sure if it’s the display piece but the black leather appeared  dull/seasoned … but the simplicity wins me over. Im not a fan of monogram but the beige/blue gg woc is wow. The blue leather lining ups the aesthetics


----------



## papertiger

koreanlove said:


> Maybe. I’m not sure if it’s the display piece but the black leather appeared  dull/seasoned … but the simplicity wins me over. Im not a fan of monogram but the beige/blue gg woc is wow. The blue leather lining ups the aesthetics



It's a more natural finished leather than say the stamped leather of the Jackie 1961 or on the BTHs, for sure. That leather will never be shiny shiny even with the patina of time. 

Hermes always made me appreciate that different colours (including black) look so different in different leathers. I'm always amazed how I can be in love with a colour in one and really not go for it in another.


----------



## Santra2

koreanlove said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I’m thinking of getting my first luxury bag. Still deciding between the Dionysus black leather woc or the new gg beige and blue (it’s very nice irl).
> 
> I was set on the black leather one initially but after trying on gg beige and blue… I’m swayed!
> 
> which should I get!


That beige and blue Dionysus is to die for. I never looked at Dionysus until I saw it in that combination...I'm thinking of getting the mini as a clutch....


----------



## shopper00

Anyone know the year this piece was released? Curious to know if this was a made for outlet bag or not.



Has anyone purchased off FashionPhile? Would you recommend?


----------



## Cherries and wine

shopper00 said:


> Anyone know the year this piece was released? Curious to know if this was a made for outlet bag or not.
> View attachment 5384789
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased off FashionPhile? Would you recommend?


I think that bag came out a couple years ago with the other pastel bags. I remember I wanted pink at the time, but didn’t get it because I was too concerned about color transfer. It’s a really cute bag!


----------



## shopper00

Cherries and wine said:


> I think that bag came out a couple years ago with the other pastel bags. I remember I wanted pink at the time, but didn’t get it because I was too concerned about color transfer. It’s a really cute bag!



Thank you! I came across it and am obsessed! I am a little hesitant to purchase pre-loved, but all of the reviews I've found have been great. It's comforting that fashionphile has a return policy as most of the others do not.


----------



## Cherries and wine

shopper00 said:


> Thank you! I came across it and am obsessed! I am a little hesitant to purchase pre-loved, but all of the reviews I've found have been great. It's comforting that fashionphile has a return policy as most of the others do not.


I have the blue version of the bag that’s currently on the Gucci website and absolutely love it. I say go for it. Please share photos if you end up getting it


----------



## MiaKing

shopper00 said:


> Anyone know the year this piece was released? Curious to know if this was a made for outlet bag or not.
> View attachment 5384789
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased off FashionPhile? Would you recommend?




I bought a couple of bags on fashionphile. I'm overall happy with them but one thing is, that over the years they became less detailed about the condition of the bag. It's possible that there will be more wear on the bag that stated in description. Not always though. Other than that my experience was positive. I also ended up returning a few items, 1 bag after keeping it for almost a month because I couldn't decide it I'm gonna like it. I didn't use it of course. No problem with returning.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, new to Gucci here. We don’t have an authenticator on here anymore so I was wondering who is a recommended authenticator for Gucci? Thank you!


----------



## shopper00

Cherries and wine said:


> I have the blue version of the bag that’s currently on the Gucci website and absolutely love it. I say go for it. Please share photos if you end up getting it


Will do, thank you! I'm also torn now with this bag. It's new and still has the tags on it. However, it seems as if Tradesy doesn't actually authenticate the bags unless the buyer requests to:








						Gucci Camera Marmont Water Green Leather Cross Body Bag
					

Cute pastel blue great for spring and summer camera bag




					www.tradesy.com
				






MiaKing said:


> I bought a couple of bags on fashionphile. I'm overall happy with them but one thing is, that over the years they became less detailed about the condition of the bag. It's possible that there will be more wear on the bag that stated in description. Not always though. Other than that my experience was positive. I also ended up returning a few items, 1 bag after keeping it for almost a month because I couldn't decide it I'm gonna like it. I didn't use it of course. No problem with returning.


Good to know--thanks.


----------



## Cherries and wine

shopper00 said:


> Will do, thank you! I'm also torn now with this bag. It's new and still has the tags on it. However, it seems as if Tradesy doesn't actually authenticate the bags unless the buyer requests to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Camera Marmont Water Green Leather Cross Body Bag
> 
> 
> Cute pastel blue great for spring and summer camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know--thanks.


I’ve never used Tradesy. I would definitely ask to have it authenticated if that’s available. Are you looking for the mini size or small size? Looks like the one on Tradesy is mini and the one on Fashionphile is small.


----------



## shopper00

Cherries and wine said:


> I’ve never used Tradesy. I would definitely ask to have it authenticated if that’s available. Are you looking for the mini size or small size? Looks like the one on Tradesy is mini and the one on Fashionphile is small.


That's a good point! I would probably like the small better than the mini. Ahh some thinking to do!


----------



## shopper00

shopper00 said:


> That's a good point! I would probably like the small better than the mini. Ahh some thinking to do!


Alright--so I purchased the small multi-color bag from Fashionphile! Excited for it to come in--will post pics when it does 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cherries and wine

shopper00 said:


> Alright--so I purchased the small multi-color bag from Fashionphile! Excited for it to come in--will post pics when it does
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Yay! I’m excited for you! I think the small is the way to go and the multi-color pastels are gorgeous. Can’t wait to see it. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## shopper00

Cherries and wine said:


> Yay! I’m excited for you! I think the small is the way to go and the multi-color pastels are gorgeous. Can’t wait to see it. Hope you enjoy!


Thank you so much! I'll definitely post pics when it comes in


----------



## Moxisox

shopper00 said:


> Anyone know the year this piece was released? Curious to know if this was a made for outlet bag or not.
> View attachment 5384789
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased off FashionPhile? Would you recommend?


This is from the 2019 ‘Towards the Sun’ collection. I have the pastel blue super mini from this collection, and still love it. Not made for outlet.


----------



## shopper00

Moxisox said:


> This is from the 2019 ‘Towards the Sun’ collection. I have the pastel blue super mini from this collection, and still love it. Not made for outlet.


Thank you so much! Glad you still have use for it


----------



## noodles90

Hi everyone, new to the forum  am experiencing some buyer's remorse because I ordered a small Bree tote thinking that the leather was a dark reddish brown due to the lighting on the picture, and realised too late that it's actually bright red! It is my first Gucci bag and I'm feeling really nervous that I won't like it (no returns). Does anyone have the Bree tote - what is it like? Even if you don't, can you reassure me that the colour choice isn't completely dreadful or do I need to relist ASAP? Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

noodles90 said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum  am experiencing some buyer's remorse because I ordered a small Bree tote thinking that the leather was a dark reddish brown due to the lighting on the picture, and realised too late that it's actually bright red! It is my first Gucci bag and I'm feeling really nervous that I won't like it (no returns). Does anyone have the Bree tote - what is it like? Even if you don't, can you reassure me that the colour choice isn't completely dreadful or do I need to relist ASAP? Thank you!!



I think red trim is lovely. Gucci does the best reds IMO and this is only a touch what is otherwise a neutral bag


----------



## papertiger

shopper00 said:


> Anyone know the year this piece was released? Curious to know if this was a made for outlet bag or not.
> View attachment 5384789
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased off FashionPhile? Would you recommend?



Not

Just a reg bag


----------



## snibor

Just a comparison….in terms of ordering online, Gucci packaging is far superior to lv.  The boxes, the way they wrap the bags, the extra linen bags they provide, really nice.   I’ve ordered lipstick and even that was packaged beautifully.


----------



## topglamchic

I am excited!!!  I think the gucci x adidas collection should make its reveal soon...


----------



## leeJenkin22

snibor said:


> Yes!  Being a Gucci  lover I did a double take!    I kept asking myself am I reading the back of that car correctly?   Then I googled.  Ha!


I have one, black model. It’s my baby. Such a sweetie and great to drive


----------



## leeJenkin22

snibor said:


> Second one I’ve seen recently!  Even the tires have the gg logo. Very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430202


I have the convertable model


----------



## clzclzclz

I'm in Japan, so resale quality here is high. I found a place selling a brand new small black Diana (last year's model with the yellow neon straps) for a great price last night. Put it in my cart, got distracted, went back and found someone had bought it between 1:30am - 2am Japan time. Ugh!! I feel like such an idiot.


----------



## snibor

This is silly but the minute I saw this dress posted on Gucci Instagram, I thought peppermint candy.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> Just a comparison….in terms of ordering online, Gucci packaging is far superior to lv.  The boxes, the way they wrap the bags, the extra linen bags they provide, really nice.   I’ve ordered lipstick and even that was packaged beautifully.


I agree! I am always impressed with Gucci and their packaging. They need to send a rep over to the online warehouse on how to pack. Put some stuffing around the item so it doesn’t slide out of the dust bag.. I recently bought a bag from Prada at the boutique, she packaged it beautifully with dust bag , tissue, box , bag and she even tied a Prada ribbon around the bag handles..


----------



## Cherries and wine

Has anyone seen the cute new leather bags pop up on the Gucci website? I’m eyeing this one.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Cherries and wine said:


> Has anyone seen the cute new leather bags pop up on the Gucci website? I’m eyeing this one.
> View attachment 5437555


omg i love that green leather!!


----------



## VodooDoll

I love that it also comes with a casual fabric strap


----------



## ElectricBoots

VodooDoll said:


> I love that it also comes with a casual fabric strap


Its nice that it comes with it too as opposed to it being an additional $400


----------



## Cherries and wine

ElectricBoots said:


> omg i love that green leather!!


I am loving green lately. Seriously considering getting green for my next bag!


----------



## Cherries and wine

VodooDoll said:


> I love that it also comes with a casual fabric strap


Yes, so great to get both straps!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Cherries and wine said:


> I am loving green lately. Seriously considering getting green for my next bag!


You should! I am going to Italy in September otherwise I would be buying it!


----------



## winks

does anybody have this hair clip? do you use it often? 


			https://www.gucci.com/ch/en_gb/pr/jewelry-watches/fashion-jewellery/fashion-hair-accessories/crystal-gucci-single-hair-clip-p-513120I47718518


----------



## clzclzclz

Does anyone have experience with the sizing on these? The Japan site only describes them as “women horsebit loafers” — but they’re the SUPER lug sole. They’re online only, unfortunately. I’m between a 7.5 and an 8 US women. Narrower feet. 



			https://www.gucci.com/jp/ja/pr/women/shoes-for-women/moccasins-and-ballerinas-for-women/womens-loafer-with-horsebit-p-656869DKSD01000


----------



## papertiger

clzclzclz said:


> Does anyone have experience with the sizing on these? The Japan site only describes them as “women horsebit loafers” — but they’re the SUPER lug sole. They’re online only, unfortunately. I’m between a 7.5 and an 8 US women. Narrower feet.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/jp/ja/pr/women/shoes-for-women/moccasins-and-ballerinas-for-women/womens-loafer-with-horsebit-p-656869DKSD01000


I am usually TTS in Gucci but also a half size. I suppose I would err on choosing the smaller


----------



## papertiger

winks said:


> does anybody have this hair clip? do you use it often?
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/ch/en_gb/pr/jewelry-watches/fashion-jewellery/fashion-hair-accessories/crystal-gucci-single-hair-clip-p-513120I47718518


I don't have this but I do think it is pretty. My only worry is the crystals would pop out.


----------



## mocha.lover

I'm joining the Gucci club! I just purchased my first piece, the Mickey Mouse rectangular shoulder bag from 2020!  Found a new one on eBay and got it authenticated through eBay, so I'm happy to add it to my luxury bag collection!


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

I'm having a hard time finding straps/retainers/whatever-they-are-called for my bags with bamboo handles. I know someone has to make SOMETHING yet I'm not using the right search term? 

Does anyone have a link or suggestions on where to find them? I'm not necessarily looking to dupe the new Diana, but I do want something to put on my bamboo handles to keep them from stretching out - it's humid AF here and I want to get ahead of it. Thanks!


----------



## snibor

MrsBeaverhausen said:


> I'm having a hard time finding straps/retainers/whatever-they-are-called for my bags with bamboo handles. I know someone has to make SOMETHING yet I'm not using the right search term?
> 
> Does anyone have a link or suggestions on where to find them? I'm not necessarily looking to dupe the new Diana, but I do want something to put on my bamboo handles to keep them from stretching out - it's humid AF here and I want to get ahead of it. Thanks!


Have you tried contacting Gucci?  I know they used to sell the straps separately.


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

snibor said:


> Have you tried contacting Gucci?  I know they used to sell the straps separately.


Not yet. I saw they had some for the new Diana but not the older ones.


----------



## clzclzclz

MrsBeaverhausen said:


> Not yet. I saw they had some for the new Diana but not the older ones.


They might fit. If you have a store nearby, bring yours in and have them try out the straps. They should have a selection of different colored ones, too.


----------



## papertiger

MrsBeaverhausen said:


> I'm having a hard time finding straps/retainers/whatever-they-are-called for my bags with bamboo handles. I know someone has to make SOMETHING yet I'm not using the right search term?
> 
> Does anyone have a link or suggestions on where to find them? I'm not necessarily looking to dupe the new Diana, but I do want something to put on my bamboo handles to keep them from stretching out - it's humid AF here and I want to get ahead of it. Thanks!


Just wind string numerous times round in a figure of 8. Unravel when you go to wear. Takes much less time getting on and off. 

if your bag is older than 30 years and is fine,  it’s probably going to be ok anyway


----------



## papertiger

clzclzclz said:


> They might fit. If you have a store nearby, bring yours in and have them try out the straps. They should have a selection of different colored ones, too.


Problem is the leather ones are more cosmetic. Bamboo could be stronger than a strap in the long run


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

papertiger said:


> Just wind string numerous times round in a figure of 8. Unravel when you go to wear. Takes much less time getting on and off.
> 
> if your bag is older than 30 years and is fine,  it’s probably going to be ok anyway


Thank you! That's so smart and I never even thought of just using what I have - duh!


----------



## papertiger

MrsBeaverhausen said:


> Thank you! That's so smart and I never even thought of just using what I have - duh!


I have the plastic braces (you have to have different sizes for small, med and large). My SA doesn’t mind giving me more either but they are such a faff to get on and off, plus the plastic slips. String doesn’t look aesthetically as nice but it’s a lot less bother


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

papertiger said:


> I have the plastic braces (you have to have different sizes for small, med and large). My SA doesn’t mind giving me more either but they are such a faff to get on and off, plus the plastic slips. String doesn’t look aesthetically as nice but it’s a lot less bother


The string will be just as easy for sure. I'm not sure of the age of the bag and it's maybe 1/2 inch "off" - I'm hoping it will go back over time.


----------



## papertiger

MrsBeaverhausen said:


> The string will be just as easy for sure. I'm not sure of the age of the bag and it's maybe 1/2 inch "off" - I'm hoping it will go back over time.



It will never go back, but you can prob stop it moving further.


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

papertiger said:


> It will never go back, but you can prob stop it moving further.


That's good to know. It's pulling on the leather tabs a bit so I'm hoping I can find something to take the tension off.


----------



## clzclzclz

papertiger said:


> I have the plastic braces (you have to have different sizes for small, med and large). My SA doesn’t mind giving me more either but they are such a faff to get on and off, plus the plastic slips. String doesn’t look aesthetically as nice but it’s a lot less bother


The plastic ones the bags come with ARE a pain. Holy hell. I thought I was going to break my bag the first time I took them off.


----------



## clzclzclz

papertiger said:


> I am usually TTS in Gucci but also a half size. I suppose I would err on choosing the smaller


So, I went to try the lug soles (closest equivalent) today. I was wearing thin socks, but was slipping out of the 38s a bit. The 37.5s were just a tad too tight. I joked with the SA that if a 37.8 existed, they’d be great. But, I figured the heel of the “Horsebit Women’s Loafers” (terribly confusing name!) would push my foot forward, and a thicker sock should make the 38s manageable. I’ll just exchange them if I decide otherwise. Shame they’re online only. They’ve become popular as they’re Phoebe Bridger’s shoe of choice.


----------



## chocolateolive

Anyone have any idea when the color circled in red will be coming out?


----------



## papertiger

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 5583872
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea when the color circled in red will be coming out?



Hopefully soon. Very nice. 

I'm waiting for the new colours for the Blondies. I think perhaps if there's an outstanding colour it will not only help make my mind up but also reassure me why I waited. The red is out as a mini - I would love it in the med size.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Does anyone know if Gucci changed the french flap wallet?  I am asking because the one at the link below looks very different from the one I recently purchased at the Gucci boutique.  Is this an older style?

Gucci Ophidia GG Supreme Canvas & Leather French Wallet / Gilt


----------



## kalansma

Amazing it's not fake.


----------



## ladymadame

Can’t decide betweet two of these watches-please help 
I wear both gold and silver, like them both, but only one can go home with me


----------



## clzclzclz

clzclzclz said:


> So, I went to try the lug soles (closest equivalent) today. I was wearing thin socks, but was slipping out of the 38s a bit. The 37.5s were just a tad too tight. I joked with the SA that if a 37.8 existed, they’d be great. But, I figured the heel of the “Horsebit Women’s Loafers” (terribly confusing name!) would push my foot forward, and a thicker sock should make the 38s manageable. I’ll just exchange them if I decide otherwise. Shame they’re online only. They’ve become popular as they’re Phoebe Bridger’s shoe of choice.


Welp, taking these on my first test run today and, unfortunately, they are a tad too big. My heel slides out when I walk. Perhaps I should have gone with the 37.5s and dealt with the pain lol. My foot has shrunk over the years, and I probably should have gone with my gut. 

Stupidly, I cut the tag off before trying them on due to my overconfidence. Anyone know of good solutions that won’t damage the shoe I could use (besides a thicker sock) to stop the slipping? If I push my heel all the way back, I think I have about 2cm of space in the toe area. 

It’s hot and my socks are thin. Perhaps in the winter this won’t be an issue — but still bummed out. They are INSANELY comfortable shoes otherwise.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone seen/tried on the new Interlocking G loafers?

I love the classic look with the squared off toe!


----------



## Loriad

ladymadame said:


> Can’t decide betweet two of these watches-please help
> I wear both gold and silver, like them both, but only one can go home with me
> 
> View attachment 5593588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593589


First one


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Can Someone tell me the name and style of this Gucci Bag ? Please , I need help Ladies


----------



## clzclzclz

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Can Someone tell me the name and style of this Gucci Bag ? Please , I need help Ladies
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605302


It's a monogram Marmont, but they look like this now:



			https://www.gucci.com/jp/ja/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/chain-bags-for-women/gg-marmont-small-shoulder-bag-p-443497HVKEG9772?lgw_code=20770-443497HVKEG9772&gclid=Cj0KCQjwguGYBhDRARIsAHgRm49QZxqqS4mqZgVA1fRrfWjyHNA-sL0vx-0y1lcwDD60Ru4TWEJzHdMaAm4KEALw_wcB
		


I don't know too much about Marmonts, but all the ones that look exactly like what you posted are replicas. Not sure if authentics ever looked like this or not.


----------



## ladymadame

Loriad said:


> First one


Thank you


----------



## clzclzclz

Is this leopard luggage / Jackie Harry Styles was spotted with a one-off? Or maybe from an upcoming line?

I love leopard print, so was really curious.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

clzclzclz said:


> It's a monogram Marmont, but they look like this now:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/jp/ja/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/chain-bags-for-women/gg-marmont-small-shoulder-bag-p-443497HVKEG9772?lgw_code=20770-443497HVKEG9772&gclid=Cj0KCQjwguGYBhDRARIsAHgRm49QZxqqS4mqZgVA1fRrfWjyHNA-sL0vx-0y1lcwDD60Ru4TWEJzHdMaAm4KEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know too much about Marmonts, but all the ones that look exactly like what you posted are replicas. Not sure if authentics ever looked like this or not.


I think it was a limited series , I remember this bag and I know that first dibs wouldn’t be selling a replica. Idk I just find it hard that there isn’t so much info on this bag


----------



## papertiger

ladymadame said:


> Can’t decide betweet two of these watches-please help
> I wear both gold and silver, like them both, but only one can go home with me
> 
> View attachment 5593588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593589



I prefer second pic, but I have a feeling most will prefer the first.


----------



## papertiger

clzclzclz said:


> Is this leopard luggage / Jackie Harry Styles was spotted with a one-off? Or maybe from an upcoming line?
> 
> I love leopard print, so was really curious.
> 
> View attachment 5605562



Hard to tell, but I like the little round vanity(?) 

Actually, not much has changed at Gucci lately. I want to see the Blondies


----------



## papertiger

clzclzclz said:


> Welp, taking these on my first test run today and, unfortunately, they are a tad too big. My heel slides out when I walk. Perhaps I should have gone with the 37.5s and dealt with the pain lol. My foot has shrunk over the years, and I probably should have gone with my gut.
> 
> Stupidly, I cut the tag off before trying them on due to my overconfidence. Anyone know of good solutions that won’t damage the shoe I could use (besides a thicker sock) to stop the slipping? If I push my heel all the way back, I think I have about 2cm of space in the toe area.
> 
> It’s hot and my socks are thin. Perhaps in the winter this won’t be an issue — but still bummed out. They are INSANELY comfortable shoes otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 5595315



Insole?


----------



## shopper00

Has anyone ever used hardware protectors for their marmont bags to prevent scratches? If so, which ones do you recommend?


----------



## papertiger

shopper00 said:


> Has anyone ever used hardware protectors for their marmont bags to prevent scratches? If so, which ones do you recommend?



I wouldn't recommend. 

Most Marmont hardware is aged ("antique gold-tone hardware" gucci.com) they do this through a process using acid. 

We don't know how the finish will react to the 'sticky-stuff', plastic film or lack of oxygen will react.


----------



## shopper00

papertiger said:


> I wouldn't recommend.
> 
> Most Marmont hardware is aged ("antique gold-tone hardware" gucci.com) they do this through a process using acid.
> 
> We don't know how the finish will react to the 'sticky-stuff', plastic film or lack of oxygen will react.


thank you! was contemplating, but will not purchase!


----------



## clzclzclz

papertiger said:


> Insole?


I found some non-damaging heel grips sold in the US, so I’m going to try and pick them up when I’m there next month. All of the ones here would damage the inside of the shoe


----------



## ladymadame

papertiger said:


> I prefer second pic, but I have a feeling most will prefer the first.


Thank you


----------



## acm1134

Hey guys ! I need help identifying what color disco soho this is. I found it on a bloggers page from 2014 in Amsterdam. Thank you for any info !


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I have 7 Gucci bags, I bought 3 of them myself in a Gucci boutique so I am 100% sure they're real.
The other 4 are vintage, I bought them online recently on an European website, because I was looking for specific bags from the past and there was no other way I could get them.
I did my research before buying and I thought they were OK, but now I'm having some doubts.
What can I do?
I could try and make a comparison between my real Gucci's (those I bought at the shop) and the vintage ones but they are completely different models, from different years.


----------



## leatherbabe

acm1134 said:


> Hey guys ! I need help identifying what color disco soho this is. I found it on a bloggers page from 2014 in Amsterdam. Thank you for any info !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615608


It's called Rose Beige


----------



## acm1134

leatherbabe said:


> It's called Rose Beige


Thanks ! I guess I thought rose beige was much lighter. This looked more like a cognac color to me


----------



## papertiger

acm1134 said:


> Hey guys ! I need help identifying what color disco soho this is. I found it on a bloggers page from 2014 in Amsterdam. Thank you for any info !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615608



I think it was called Sienna 

It's close to Rose Beige, but RB is slightly more tinted (whitened) with less yellow undertone and more pink.


----------



## yas78

jmr008 said:


> Yes! It’s a 16inch drop just worried if too short for someone who is 5’6.
> 
> Debating between this or a fendi double f mini. I know complete opposites. So torn lol


Wondering the same, I bought the bag online today before the price increase tomorrow. I am 5'7. Did you ever end up buying the bag?


----------



## kaseyface

Hi all, I have a beige Sabrina bag that I found thrifting years ago (and had authenticated here) that I recently rediscovered when I pulled it out of storage.

The leather on the bag and ruffles on the handle need to be cleaned and the bag has a slight odor, but I haven’t the slightest clue what is safe to use. Any suggestions?


----------



## papertiger

kaseyface said:


> Hi all, I have a beige Sabrina bag that I found thrifting years ago (and had authenticated here) that I recently rediscovered when I pulled it out of storage.
> 
> The leather on the bag and ruffles on the handle need to be cleaned and the bag has a slight odor, but I haven’t the slightest clue what is safe to use. Any suggestions?



Read through here: Handbag Care & Maintenance


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Hello! Not a regular on the Gucci boards but wanted to share my appreciation for the beauty of the Gucci facade at the Miami Design District boutique. I was in town for work and took an art/architecture tour on my last day before heading to the airport. 

Lovely imported Italian marble and the florals at the top were stunning.


----------



## wearingdenim

Hi! Does anyone have the marmont mini camera bag and has converted it from a long crossbody to a Fanny pack? I feel like this bag has gone out of style but it would be cute with a thicker strap that could be worn as a crossbody Fanny pack, but not sure how to go about it (or if my vision will be horrible!)


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone have a Gucci shawl? How do they compare with the LV ones? I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## papertiger

the_baglover said:


> Does anyone have a Gucci shawl? How do they compare with the LV ones? I'm thinking of getting one.



I would create a new thread


----------



## loves

Love Alessandro Michele and what he did for Gucci but he was losing steam, for me anyway since I stopped buying Gucci for several years. Exciting to see which CD is taking over and how Gucci evolves.


----------



## papertiger

loves said:


> Love Alessandro Michele and what he did for Gucci but he was losing steam, for me anyway since I stopped buying Gucci for several years. Exciting to see which CD is taking over and how Gucci evolves.



 Can't wait to hear.

I think I spent more money with Gucci this year than any, but on less items.


----------



## samipalmer

I’m looking to get help authenticating a bag I thrifted. I’m new here and I’m not sure how to go about it, should I post it on this thread?


----------



## papertiger

samipalmer said:


> I’m looking to get help authenticating a bag I thrifted. I’m new here and I’m not sure how to go about it, should I post it on this thread?



The thread isn't open atm. You will have to seek paid-for authentication


----------



## _amd

Did the Lady Lock (Gucci Kelly) ever come with leather lining or was it always suede? I am referring to model with a single top handle and the additional shoulder strap. Most of what I have seen in my research here seems to be suede but I'm wondering if that was the only configuration.


----------



## eccoxbag

Hey Gucci fam!
I am recently but by the Gucci bug. I am a makeup person and tried their blush and lipstick and was blown away by the packaging. So I went on their website, just to look. And it blew my mind. Ended up with a grey Marmont. I know some folks think they are out of fashion, but as a newcomer, I can’t get over how beautiful it is. Wearable art. 

A month later, I discovered the resale market and now I have 5 Gucci bags total. Plus a pair of heels. I’m slowing my roll for a few months, but absolutely obsessed with the aesthetic.


----------



## papertiger

_amd said:


> Did the Lady Lock (Gucci Kelly) ever come with leather lining or was it always suede? I am referring to model with a single top handle and the additional shoulder strap. Most of what I have seen in my research here seems to be suede but I'm wondering if that was the only configuration.



Do you mean this one (Padlock) https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w...ock-small-gg-top-handle-bag-p-453188KLQJG9785

The only bag that was called the Lady Lock was with a bamboo top-handle and it had suede lining

The bag(s) that had a leather top-handle and a lock were usually called the Gucci 'Kelly' and were created over a long range on and off decade after decade (1950s, 80s, 90s). They were lined in leather. I have a 29cm (taller than a K28) and lined in leather. It had an additional shoulder strap and a mirror. I don't know why they've 'suddenly' been called the Lady Lock on resale - that's never been their official name.


----------



## papertiger

eccoxbag said:


> Hey Gucci fam!
> I am recently but by the Gucci bug. I am a makeup person and tried their blush and lipstick and was blown away by the packaging. So I went on their website, just to look. And it blew my mind. Ended up with a grey Marmont. I know some folks think they are out of fashion, but as a newcomer, I can’t get over how beautiful it is. Wearable art.
> 
> A month later, I discovered the resale market and now I have 5 Gucci bags total. Plus a pair of heels. I’m slowing my roll for a few months, but absolutely obsessed with the aesthetic.
> View attachment 5669690



I think the Marmonts look fresh and new in tweed or with the newer silver 'Running GG'


----------



## papertiger

I just worked out what all these 'elans' (stretched E-W versions of well-known bags) are for, they're minis you can carry phones in


----------



## _amd

papertiger said:


> Do you mean this one (Padlock) https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w...ock-small-gg-top-handle-bag-p-453188KLQJG9785
> 
> The only bag that was called the Lady Lock was with a bamboo top-handle and it had suede lining
> 
> The bag(s) that had a leather top-handle and a lock were usually called the Gucci 'Kelly' and were created over a long range on and off decade after decade (1950s, 80s, 90s). They were lined in leather. I have a 29cm (taller than a K28) and lined in leather. It had an additional shoulder strap and a mirror. I don't know why they've 'suddenly' been called the Lady Lock on resale - that's never been their official name.


papertiger, thank you for your reply.  I was/am referring to the Gucci 'Kelly' as you have noted.  My apologies for the brevity of my previous post.  If I had taken the time to introduce myself properly and explained why I was asking my questions, it would have been helpful to those attempting to answer.

I know next to nothing about purses.  I was looking for a replacement for one of my wife's old Prada purses that needs some love and attention from the repair department.  In my browsing I saw the Gucci 'Kelly' and thought that it was an attractive purse.  I then came here to do a little bit of research on it.  Admittedly, I assumed that the site labeling it as a Lady Lock was accurate, so when I came here to search I found mixed information.

I happened upon TPF via the Styleforum/TPF Hermes crossover years ago, and I have found it useful when researching gift ideas for my wife.  This interaction is a perfect example of that.  @papertiger , your informative post gives me a great place to start researching what options are available.


----------



## Grande Latte

OK. I just recently started to browse the Gucci website again. Geez, the prices are outrageous. I know other luxury brands are the same way too, but remember 15 years ago, you could get Gucci on sale at Nordstrom handbag clearance aisles? I swear this little clutch I got was around $250?

I mean no disrespect, but I just pulled out this mini Gucci I got ages ago. And it looks better imo than some of the offerings on mini options right now. The current minis are very androgynous looking. Come on!

So I went ahead and added a 26 and 46in brass chains so I can change up the looks.

Really my horsebit is super big and the clutch has studs and it's so Gucci and feminine!

_PS: I get the Aphrodite line and the quality leather, but I can't agree with other pieces._


----------



## papertiger

Grande Latte said:


> OK. I just recently started to browse the Gucci website again. Geez, the prices are outrageous. I know other luxury brands are the same way too, but remember 15 years ago, you could get Gucci on sale at Nordstrom handbag clearance aisles? I swear this little clutch I got was around $250?
> 
> I mean no disrespect, but I just pulled out this mini Gucci I got ages ago. And it looks better imo than some of the offerings on mini options right now. The current minis are very androgynous looking. Come on!
> 
> So I went ahead and added a 26 and 46in brass chains so I can change up the looks.
> 
> Really my horsebit is super big and the clutch has studs and it's so Gucci and feminine!
> 
> _PS: I get the Aphrodite line and the quality leather, but I can't agree with other pieces._
> 
> View attachment 5675237



I actually need to STOP looking at the Gucci website altogether. The prices of the RTW make me wince. I already bought 3 bags this year - I cannot buy anymore - at least for a while. 

Great Idea for the Horse-bit convertible clutch (I have one in black leather) that chain looks perfect. I would have to find a good quality brass chain, or perhaps I could add my studded GUCCI long strap that came with my Blondie


----------



## Louish

eccoxbag said:


> Hey Gucci fam!
> I am recently but by the Gucci bug. I am a makeup person and tried their blush and lipstick and was blown away by the packaging. So I went on their website, just to look. And it blew my mind. Ended up with a grey Marmont. I know some folks think they are out of fashion, but as a newcomer, I can’t get over how beautiful it is. Wearable art.
> 
> A month later, I discovered the resale market and now I have 5 Gucci bags total. Plus a pair of heels. I’m slowing my roll for a few months, but absolutely obsessed with the aesthetic.
> View attachment 5669690


Absolutely love the bag you chose! Do you have any mod shots? Is it the small size?


----------



## Grande Latte

papertiger said:


> I actually need to STOP looking at the Gucci website altogether. The prices of the RTW make me wince. I already bought 3 bags this year - I cannot buy anymore - at least for a while.
> 
> Great Idea for the Horse-bit convertible clutch (I have one in black leather) that chain looks perfect. I would have to find a good quality brass chain, or perhaps I could add my studded GUCCI long strap that came with my Blondie


3 bags in one year? That's really quite a lot. This year, I bought an LV odeon, then pre-ordered something from the LVxKusama collaboration so I think I'm done for now and possibly a few more years too. Hahaha.

Merry Christmas and Happy 2023!!!


----------



## papertiger

Grande Latte said:


> 3 bags in one year? That's really quite a lot. This year, I bought an LV odeon, then pre-ordered something from the LVxKusama collaboration so I think I'm done for now and possibly a few more years too. Hahaha.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy 2023!!!



A very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too


----------

